# Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread



## KenOC

I'll kick off with this possibly mispriced Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99 (in the US anyway).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0106UFMP6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Not available yet, but if you have an interest you maybe should order it now. Amazon has a price guarantee that applies even in cases of mispricing.

Contents are on the Brilliant site, but not performers.

Note that the Brilliant "complete Beethoven" box of 85 CDs was initially advertised at $29.95, an error quickly corrected. But those of us who ordered at that price got it. The box is currently $120. Just sayin'.


----------



## D Smith

Thanks for the head's up. Ordered.


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> I'll kick off with this possibly mispriced Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99 (in the US anyway).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0106UFMP6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
> 
> Not available yet, but if you have an interest you maybe should order it now. Amazon has a price guarantee that applies even in cases of mispricing.
> 
> Contents are on the Brilliant site, but not performers.
> 
> Note that the Brilliant "complete Beethoven" box of 85 CDs was initially advertised at $29.95, an error quickly corrected. But those of us who ordered at that price got it. The box is currently $120. Just sayin'.


So you're saying the Accountants at Brilliant aint to brilliant?
Schnabel's complete set of Beethoven Sonatas available as an mp3 for $5. Considering the age of the recordings, mp3 sound is perfectly acceptable, in fact I have the CD issue from Pearl but I can't detect any real difference when I stream the mp3 from my phone to the blue tooth dac of my regular rig.
Krips/LSO cycle of the Symphonies also available as a $5 mp3, or the CDs can be obtained new or used for about $10 total.


----------



## Weston

I think there is another thread somewhere about Amazon bargains, but too buried in history maybe. I've noticed Amazon bargains are ephemeral anyway and all my $3.99 - $6.99 bookmarks lead to full price albums now.

The Festetics Quartet Complete Haydn Quartets mp3 download is _still_ $9.99 at CD Universe. I bought it quite some time ago and may never get around to exploring the whole gargantuan thing. The site has a lot of other bargains too, mostly boxed sets of lesser known works.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Note that the Brilliant "complete Beethoven" box of 85 CDs was initially advertised at $29.95, an error quickly corrected. But those of us who ordered at that price got it. The box is currently $120. Just sayin'.
> [/SIZE]


Last year my son and I both got 87 CD Complete Beethoven sets for $29.95 from a seller who noted they were essentially new but with damaged boxes. The damage was pretty minimal.


----------



## Taggart

Thanks. Ordered. Even with shipping it's cheap.


----------



## bigshot

I think the labels deliberately cut the price just before a box set comes out. It serves two purposes... first, the preorders get them some money back quickly to cover the disk run, and secondly it gets them on the Amazon top 100 sales list. Once they are on the top sales list, the price goes to normal and everyone thinks its a great set, not just a cheap set.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Contents are on the Brilliant site, but not performers.


The site does say ". . . Concerto Köln, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, English Chamber Orchestra, King's College Choir and many others." Here's a link for those needing it. I had a little trouble getting to it.

I may order it for the anthems and operas I don't have, but do I really need 65 CDs worth of Handel? Will I ever listen to all of it?


----------



## joen_cph

Its quite likely they´ll re-use material from the earlier 40 CD Haendel edition, which I own:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Jun02/Handel_complete_Brilliant.htm

Lots of good recordings there. The op.3 and op.6 are Rolla´s, not Pommer´s.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> The site does say ". . . Concerto Köln, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, English Chamber Orchestra, King's College Choir and many others." Here's a link for those needing it. I had a little trouble getting to it.
> 
> I may order it for the anthems and operas I don't have, but do I really need 65 CDs worth of Handel? Will I ever listen to all of it?


Naming those ensembles seals it for me. I'm pre-ordering now!


----------



## joen_cph

track list etc:
http://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/122764/Handel_Edition.htm
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/edition-box/hnum/7697204 
(mp3 samples for many tracks)


----------



## Tedski

KenOC said:


> I'll kick off with this possibly mispriced Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99
> 
> [/SIZE]


I don't normally go for baroque, so I will pass. But I was wondering, is there an Amazon page showing upcoming releases and pre-order (I searched, with no luck), or is it a case of catch as catch can during your normal browsing?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Last year my son and I both got 87 CD Complete Beethoven sets for $29.95 from a seller who noted they were essentially new but with damaged boxes. The damage was pretty minimal.


And this year my son and ordered the Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99. We combined our orders and got free shipping (on orders $35+) too!

Thanks for the tip Ken!


----------



## bharbeke

Tedski said:


> I don't normally go for baroque, so I will pass. But I was wondering, is there an Amazon page showing upcoming releases and pre-order (I searched, with no luck), or is it a case of catch as catch can during your normal browsing?


You can go to the CDs and Vinyl section of Amazon, then click the Classical genre on the left side, then click into the Coming Soon area under the Featured heading. You can filter the list of (currently) 771 CDs by era, genre, artist, format, and a few other options. You can also sort by price.

Unfortunately, I do not know of a way to spot what has been most recently added or discounted on Amazon. Camelcamelcamel is a good way to analyze pricing trends on specific releases.


----------



## Tedski

Thanks, bharbeke. :tiphat:


----------



## bigshot

I find the bargains hit the classical top 100 very fast. Good to check that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> I'll kick off with this possibly mispriced Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99 (in the US anyway).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0106UFMP6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


Yikes, it is now $81.77!


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> The Festetics Quartet Complete Haydn Quartets mp3 download is _still_ $9.99 at CD Universe. I bought it quite some time ago and may never get around to exploring the whole gargantuan thing. The site has a lot of other bargains too, mostly boxed sets of lesser known works.


The Festetics set is a great bargain, with a very HIP approach. Or, another complete set of the Haydn quartets in very good performances, using modern instruments, for three bucks!

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...qid=1440442220&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+quartets


----------



## SixFootScowl

So, has anybody actually received the set for the $20.99. I believe its release date was 21 August and mine has not come. The item in my Amazon purchases says it is waiting for more information in order to provide an estimated delivery date.


----------



## bigshot

Not yet, but I remember the Dvorak symphonies set was delayed a bit on delivery too.


----------



## Taggart

Florestan said:


> So, has anybody actually received the set for the $20.99. I believe its release date was 21 August and mine has not come. The item in my Amazon purchases says it is waiting for more information in order to provide an estimated delivery date.


Not yet, but it's got a long way to come. The one review talks of "demand overwhelming supply". That's also got a track listing.


----------



## D Smith

Florestan said:


> So, has anybody actually received the set for the $20.99. I believe its release date was 21 August and mine has not come. The item in my Amazon purchases says it is waiting for more information in order to provide an estimated delivery date.


I get the same message as you are and that they will email when they have a date. I'm not worried yet


----------



## Heliogabo

D Smith said:


> I get the same message as you are and that they will email when they have a date. I'm not worried yet


Same message to me and no news yet. As I live in Mexico, this could be very late. Hope I can hear that Messiah for next christmas eve.


----------



## shadowdancer

Am I missing something? 10 USD?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Read this thread with total dismay!
Muffled Process abortive attempt number 3 is 'never' acceptable.
Oh, wait, there's talking books, just maybe........


----------



## SixFootScowl

Read the comments on the one review of this set. LINK


----------



## jtbell

My Amazon account still shows the delivery date of the Handel box as "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate." However, the price is now $19.99 instead of $20.99.


----------



## perdido34

I ordered them from Amazon for $19.99. When I called their customer service line today, they said they have no shipping date yet but promiused to honor the $19.99 price on my order when the set is shipped.


----------



## tortkis

Naxos Essential Masses Vol. 1 (23-disc) & Vol. 2 (19-disc) - 320kbps mp3 download for $5.99 each at Google Play store.

Essential Masses, Vol. 1 - Early Music, Renaissance, Baroque
https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_1?id=B2wrbohhgu2i5abx76hh4y2zcdy
Anonymous / Bach, Johann Sebastian / Byrd, William / Carissimi, Giacomo / Charpentier, Marc-Antoine / Couperin, Francois / La Rue, Pierre de / Lasso, Orlando di / Lobo, Alonso / Machaut, Guillaume de / Merulo, Claudio / Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da / Tallis, Thomas / Victoria, Tomas Luis de

Essential Masses, Vol. 2 - Classical, Romantic, 20th Century
https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_2?id=Bs7lotz54b4fj3akm4woixkpsua
Beethoven, Ludwig van / Bernstein, Leonard / Dickinson, Peter / Durufle, Maurice / Gossec, Francois-Joseph / Haydn, Franz Joseph / Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus / Part, Arvo / Ramirez, Ariel / Ropartz, Joseph-Guy / Rutter, John / Ryba, Jakub Jan / Schubert, Franz / Stravinsky, Igor / Traditional / Vaughan Williams, Ralph

I haven't checked all yet, but it seems that each disc had been previously released as a single disc from Naxos. For example, disc 15 of vol. 1 looks identical to this.

Machaut: La Messe De Nostre Dame; Songs from Le Voir Dit - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
http://www.amazon.com/Machaut-Messe-Nostre-Dame-Songs/dp/B0000014AN


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

shadowdancer said:


> Am I missing something? 10 USD?


Bought it - 10 disks for 10 bucks!


----------



## jtbell

jtbell said:


> My Amazon account still shows the delivery date of the Handel box as "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate." However, the price is now $19.99 instead of $20.99.


If you have e-mail from Amazon delivered to an address that you don't check routinely (as I do), be aware that if you ordered the Handel box at the cheap price, you need to confirm your order. Just log on to your Amazon account and look up your orders. You'll see a message and a button to click. The deadline for confirmation was October 26 for me, I think.


----------



## Weston

The Rudolph Barshai Shostakovich symphony cycle is gone from [that site named after a South American river]! I waited too long. Oh well . . .


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

The website us...7digital...com often mis-prices multi-album downloads as if they were single albums. I've seem some real bargains there as a result. 320 kbps by the way, either mp3 or m4a.

The latest discovery - Stewart Goodyear's complete LvB Piano Sonatas for just $10.49. Compare that to $60 on iTunes and $54 to $57 on amazon.

I already have Schiff's traversal and I'm not keen on doubling up on music, but the Goodyear approach seems quite intelligent and interesting. Tempted....









Would anyone care to twist my arm?


----------



## rspader

Grizzled Ghost said:


> The website us...7digital...com often mis-prices multi-album downloads as if they were single albums. I've seem some real bargains there as a result. 320 kbps by the way, either mp3 or m4a.
> 
> The latest discovery - Stewart Goodyear's complete LvB Piano Sonatas for just $10.49. Compare that to $60 on iTunes and $54 to $57 on amazon.
> 
> Would anyone care to twist my arm?


Didn't take much arm twisting for me. That's a 10 CD set for $10.49. Just purchased and downloaded (1.41gb!). Now to find time to listen . . .

Thanks for posting this GG.


----------



## joen_cph

For Europe, the Beethoven-Goodyear price is € 8.99, sign-up and download very easy.

MP3 files amount to 1.34 GB. Recommended.

Some of their other offers:
Ohlsson´s complete Beethoven Sonatas € 10.49
Jablonski´s complete Prokofiev sonatas € 10.49
Ashkenazy´s complete Prokofiev symphonies €10.49
Shostakovich complete quartets / Shostakovich4 € 8.99

+ Cras complete piano music; Nielsen quartets with the excellent Danish String Quartet; Boccherini´s Cello Concertos with Geringas, etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

rspader said:


> Didn't take much arm twisting for me. That's a 10 CD set for $10.49. Just purchased and downloaded (1.41gb!). Now to find time to listen . . .
> 
> Thanks for posting this GG.


It's 56.99 for the MP3. Did I go to the wrong place, or did they just have a price spike?


----------



## joen_cph

It´s here: 
https://us.7digital.com/search?q=stewart goodyear&src=live-search


----------



## Manxfeeder

joen_cph said:


> It´s here:
> https://us.7digital.com/search?q=stewart goodyear&src=live-search


Great. Thanks!


----------



## Weston

It seems CD Universe is still at it, charging $9.99 for many of their mp3 "boxed sets." Not only is the Haydn complete set of string quartets by the Festetics Quartet still available, there is another version by the Schneider QRT

Beethoven sonata boxed sets are getting to be a dime -- well ten dollars anyway -- a dozen. Here's one by Peter Takacs..

A 9 disc set of Mozart Piano Concertos looks tempting.

And here's an offering of the Verdi Quartet playing (allegedly) the Complete Schubert quartets.

And that's just the on the first page. I'm thinking one needs to shop carefully with so much available. I'm starting to value my listening time and my storage space.


----------



## KenOC

I got the Stewart Goodyear Beethoven sonata cycle. It's fantastic. Several of the reviews on Amazon are spot on. It's a true and genuine find.


----------



## Weston

And good grief! 17 discs worth of Bach for $9.99.

I wonder if these are flaky quality mp3, though the two sets I've purchased (Festetics Complete Haydn, and Arnold Bax symphony set) seem normal.


----------



## bigshot

Richter, Rilling and Wand aren't worth scoffing at!


----------



## geralmar

Interest seems minimal, but the Sony 22-disc Stravinsky set is available on Amazon U.S. for $28.97.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Google Play is also a viable source for downloads at 320 kbps. However, as far as I can figure, the interface is tricky for downloading. They seem to want you to keep your purchases in their cloud. But downloading is possible.

Anyway, Google Play like us.7digital.com sometimes mis-prices multi-disc sets at single disc prices.

So you can buy for example the BIS Essential Sibelius collection (15 discs) for 9.49. Also (my personal favorite) the Complete Choros, Bachianas Brasilieras, and Guitar Works of Villa-Lobos (7 or 8 discs?) also for 9.49.

















Wagner fans can also find Das Rheingold on Pentatone (Marek Janowski) mispriced on Google Play. Or how about the Complete Ring Cycle from Simone Young (16 discs) for less than 10 bucks?

Meanwhile back on 7digital you can also find Parsifal, Die Miestersinger, Tannhauser, and The Flying Dutchman from Janowski/Pentatone for 10 bucks each here

Incroyable!

I'm not a big fan of Wagner. But if I somehow lost my previous purchase of that Villa-Lobos set, I would not hesitate to purchase it again for even $100.


----------



## Guest

^ Similarly, amazon sometimes misprices albums with long tracks. For instance, where a standard Francisco Lopez mp3 album would be $8.99, I believe it was _Untitled #274_ (a >40 minute track) that was up for $0.99.


----------



## joen_cph

Presto are doing the impressive large-selection box set sales again ...


----------



## Pugg

joen_cph said:


> Presto are doing the impressive large-selection box set sales again ...


They often do so, keeps the customers coming in


----------



## Mahlerian

geralmar said:


> Interest seems minimal, but the Sony 22-disc Stravinsky set is available on Amazon U.S. for $28.97.


A number of us on this site have a copy of that set. I got mine a few years ago.


----------



## Vaneyes

MDT's box sale, ongoing since September with more titles added.

http://www.mdt.co.uk/sept-box-sets?...dium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter-25-10-2015


----------



## DavidA

Just bought Brilliant's Complete Mozart Edition from a charity shop - 170CDs for £20. Bargain of the year?


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Just bought Brilliant's Complete Mozart Edition from a charity shop - 170CDs for £20. Bargain of the year?


You must be kidding, right?


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> Just bought Brilliant's Complete Mozart Edition from a charity shop - 170CDs for £20. Bargain of the year?


You scored big! Nice find! Must have been donated to the charity shop by one of those Mozart haters who probably received it as a gift by a well meaning friend who thought they would warm up to Mozart with such a set.


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> You scored big! Nice find! Must have been donated to the charity shop by one of those Mozart haters who probably received it as a gift by a well meaning friend who thought they would warm up to Mozart with such a set.


Charity shops often get this sort of thing when someone dies or moves house


----------



## bigshot

Check and see if the disks with PC#17 and #21 work. Can't remember which it was, but there were a lot of defects with one disk on this set.


----------



## JohnD

I was interested enough to buy it.


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> Check and see if the disks with PC#17 and #21 work. Can't remember which it was, but there were a lot of defects with one disk on this set.


Even if 1/3 of that box are not playing, I would have bought it also, for that price 
You can always use them on your coffee table to avoid scratches


----------



## chesapeake bay

thanks for the info on Stewart Goodyear, I'm glad to get that set for such a good price


----------



## Heliogabo

Hi folks. Did someone received the Handel edition set? I just got an email from Amazon, sayin' that they were not available to send my order because the article was mispriced. So they cancelled my order, which was made on august 12. There are more people on a situation like this?


----------



## KenOC

From another site, it looks like orders placed through August 7 have been honored, and those placed later have been cancelled. This is a preliminary assessment.


----------



## D Smith

I got the same 'forget about it' email yesterday from Amzon re the Handel set. Why it took them 3 months to determine it was mispriced is beyond me. Needless to say this has left a sour taste in my mouth re Amzon. I guess their vaunted customer service is not all they claim it to be.


----------



## KenOC

D Smith said:


> I got the same 'forget about it' email yesterday from Amzon re the Handel set. Why it took them 3 months to determine it was mispriced is beyond me. Needless to say this has left a sour taste in my mouth re Amzon. I guess their vaunted customer service is not all they claim it to be.


A possibility: Maybe (probably) Brilliant supplied the original info and pricing, or promised Amazon a mistakenly low unit price for the box. It was Brilliant, not Amazon, who discovered the mistake. And they're refusing to ship more boxes if they'll only be compensated based on the published price.

If this is the case, and you were Amazon, what would you do?


----------



## SixFootScowl

My son and I got the same cancellation notice (we ordered Aug 9). We did get a $5 gift certificate as a consolation.

But I am happy because I mostly listen to vocal music anyway and have the Big Handel Oratorio Box of 276 digital tracks comprising Jephta, Saul, Judas Maccabaeus, Semele, Theodora, and Messiah. This is an INSANELY GOOD DEAL at 99 cents for the whole 276 track 6-oratorio set!

Just below the track listing on the Handel set I linked above is a mother lode of this kind of set, many for only 99 cents, though the Handel set seems to be the biggest.


----------



## Steatopygous

Heliogabo said:


> Hi folks. Did someone received the Handel edition set? I just got an email from Amazon, sayin' that they were not available to send my order because the article was mispriced. So they cancelled my order, which was made on august 12. There are more people on a situation like this?


Yes. I got the same email. I regard it as shabby practice, and will work hard to buy CDs through sellers other than Amazon from now on. They also said they'd given me a gift card valued at $!(amount). they did not specify the amount. 
I also know people who did receive the set, and at that price.


----------



## DavidA

bigshot said:


> Check and see if the disks with PC#17 and #21 work. Can't remember which it was, but there were a lot of defects with one disk on this set.


All seems OK atm


----------



## bigshot

Cool! I had to return my set because they wouldn't replace just the disks that were bad.


----------



## Celloman

geralmar said:


> Interest seems minimal, but the Sony 22-disc Stravinsky set is available on Amazon U.S. for $28.97.


_Thank you_ for this suggestion! I have just bought the Stravinsky set for $22.99...why was I not aware of this bargain? Well, that has been rectified. I can hardly wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Guest

Most of that Stravinsky set is phenomenal. I only wish some of the intimate chamber settings like the Duo Concertante weren't recorded in the '30s or '40s or whenever they were...


----------



## Bayreuth

Today I was at the FNAC (a popular megastore for books, CDs and that sort of stuff) making some time while my girlfriend bought some stupid clothes and I run into this:















Needless to say, I did buy the box and I am reasonably proud of having done so. I knew that Amazon had it for more or less the same money and thought about getting it a couple of times, but today I saw it there and I just couldn't help myself. IMHO Beethoven's complete piano sonatas and piano concertos alone are worth those 20 euros (around 12 pounds or 25 dollars). And well, I know it's not Gulda or Gilels but what the hell, I do enjoy Brendel playing Beethoven (and the Mozart recordings that come in the box will help me get into his piano music, which honestly I don't know that well). So yeah, I'm going to bed quite happy with my purchase.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I got this Karajan Symphony Edition on amazon for $20.


----------



## DavidA

Classical Music Fan said:


> View attachment 78050
> 
> I got this Karajan Symphony Edition on amazon for $20.


now that is a bargain!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Classical Music Fan said:


> View attachment 78050
> 
> I got this Karajan Symphony Edition on amazon for $20.


That is GREAT. Where? Are there more at that price?


----------



## Tedski

Classical Music Fan said:


> View attachment 78050
> 
> I got this Karajan Symphony Edition on amazon for $20.


I take it you had Amazon Visa Rewards credit, or some such, that brought your final price down. The listed price is $38.27, which, still, is bargain enough for a 38-CD set with several complete cycles.

I'll go you one better, though. I got it for free -- streaming audio on Prime Music for Prime members. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Tedski said:


> I take it you had Amazon Visa Rewards credit, or some such, that brought your final price down. The listed price is $38.27, which, still, is bargain enough for a 38-CD set with several complete cycles.
> 
> I'll go you one better, though. I got it for free -- streaming audio on Prime Music for Prime members. :tiphat:


Yes Prime Music has stepped up its game recently though it still doesn't compare to Spotify's selection yet. Also available to stream are these quality sets:


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is a pretty nice deal for $25 new:

Mahler: The Complete Works - 150th Anniversary Box


----------



## KenOC

Carmen Piazzini's complete Mozart Piano Concerto cycle can be had at the Google Play store for about five bucks. While there, check out the complete Ekaterina Derzhavina Haydn Piano Sonata cycle for less than ten bucks. It's my favorite set of the Haydn sonatas.

Amazon Prime, if you're a member, has the Haydn sonatas (McCabe), string quartets (Angeles SQ), and symphonies (Dorati) all for free streaming. All three are great sets. Of course they all evaporate if you quit!


----------



## bigshot

I have Amazon Prime. I had no idea they had the Dorati Haydn. That is one of my mainstays of daily listening.


----------



## Steatopygous

KenOC said:


> A possibility: Maybe (probably) Brilliant supplied the original info and pricing, or promised Amazon a mistakenly low unit price for the box. It was Brilliant, not Amazon, who discovered the mistake. And they're refusing to ship more boxes if they'll only be compensated based on the published price.
> 
> If this is the case, and you were Amazon, what would you do?


I can tell you what I am doing. Avoiding Amazon entirely in favour of other sellers.


----------



## Steatopygous

Florestan said:


> This is a pretty nice deal for $25 new:
> 
> Mahler: The Complete Works - 150th Anniversary Box
> View attachment 78081


I clicked on your link because I find myself strangely interested - but it says $61 now. I have at least half these performances, so wouldn't fork out that much.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Steatopygous said:


> I clicked on your link because I find myself strangely interested - but it says $61 now. I have at least half these performances, so wouldn't fork out that much.


I just clicked and am still seeing $25.27, another at $25.28, then it jumps up to $30+ for many sellers.


----------



## Heliogabo

Florestan said:


> This is a pretty nice deal for $25 new:
> 
> Mahler: The Complete Works - 150th Anniversary Box
> View attachment 78081


I bought this set some months ago and it's a terrific set. Found some of my favorite Mahler here...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hope I didn't post this already. But it is a great deal. $12 for 5 German operas right here! The gem of the set is this one (not with this cover, but in a generic sleeve of course):


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> This is a pretty nice deal for $25 new:
> 
> Mahler: The Complete Works - 150th Anniversary Box
> View attachment 78081


Awesome! It was a bargain when I bought it for myself as a birthday present 3 years ago for 45! 25, wow!


----------



## Sonata

Do we want to do a seperate "awesome albums to stream on Amazon Prime" folks? Or should be just continue to mention goodies right here?


----------



## Tedski

Florestan said:


> I just clicked and am still seeing $25.27, another at $25.28, then it jumps up to $30+ for many sellers.


Weird. I just clicked on it and got $43.99.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tedski said:


> Weird. I just clicked on it and got $43.99.
> 
> View attachment 78359


Sure, but look below that and it says 41 New from $24.95.


----------



## JosefinaHW

tortkis said:


> Naxos Essential Masses Vol. 1 (23-disc) & Vol. 2 (19-disc) - 320kbps mp3 download for $5.99 each at Google Play store.
> 
> Essential Masses, Vol. 1 - Early Music, Renaissance, Baroque
> https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_1?id=B2wrbohhgu2i5abx76hh4y2zcdy
> Anonymous / Bach, Johann Sebastian / Byrd, William / Carissimi, Giacomo / Charpentier, Marc-Antoine / Couperin, Francois / La Rue, Pierre de / Lasso, Orlando di / Lobo, Alonso / Machaut, Guillaume de / Merulo, Claudio / Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da / Tallis, Thomas / Victoria, Tomas Luis de
> 
> Essential Masses, Vol. 2 - Classical, Romantic, 20th Century
> https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_2?id=Bs7lotz54b4fj3akm4woixkpsua
> Beethoven, Ludwig van / Bernstein, Leonard / Dickinson, Peter / Durufle, Maurice / Gossec, Francois-Joseph / Haydn, Franz Joseph / Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus / Part, Arvo / Ramirez, Ariel / Ropartz, Joseph-Guy / Rutter, John / Ryba, Jakub Jan / Schubert, Franz / Stravinsky, Igor / Traditional / Vaughan Williams, Ralph
> 
> I haven't checked all yet, but it seems that each disc had been previously released as a single disc from Naxos. For example, disc 15 of vol. 1 looks identical to this.
> 
> Machaut: La Messe De Nostre Dame; Songs from Le Voir Dit - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
> http://www.amazon.com/Machaut-Messe-Nostre-Dame-Songs/dp/B0000014AN


This is an incredible price. It's $104 to download from Amazon. I think you are correct that all these pieces were released an individual CDs; Naxos is not selling the Collections as a Box CD set. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JosefinaHW

bigshot said:


> I have Amazon Prime. I had no idea they had the Dorati Haydn. That is one of my mainstays of daily listening.


I am a Prime member, too. As fantastic as Amazon's search engine is for books and CDs, it's terrible for Prime Instant Video and Music. Hopefully they are working on improving them.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sonata said:


> Do we want to do a seperate "awesome albums to stream on Amazon Prime" folks? Or should be just continue to mention goodies right here?


I am a new member so I suppose my vote ranks very low, but I would find it easier to have two separate streams. (Also, I am totally new to Google Play, but I think it was "A Clockwork Orange" who pointed a fantastic deal on there. Those of you who are more experience with Google Play might also give your opinion if their goodies should have a separate stream). TYVM


----------



## JosefinaHW

Weston said:


> It seems CD Universe is still at it, charging $9.99 for many of their mp3 "boxed sets." Not only is the Haydn complete set of string quartets by the Festetics Quartet still available, there is another version by the Schneider QRT
> 
> Beethoven sonata boxed sets are getting to be a dime -- well ten dollars anyway -- a dozen. Here's one by Peter Takacs..
> 
> A 9 disc set of Mozart Piano Concertos looks tempting.
> 
> And here's an offering of the Verdi Quartet playing (allegedly) the Complete Schubert quartets.
> 
> And that's just the on the first page. I'm thinking one needs to shop carefully with so much available. I'm starting to value my listening time and my storage space.


I downloaded the Festetics Haydn from CDUniverse and in case anyone else has (and doesn't know already) the following is a link to download the booklet that came with the box set:

http://www.outhere-music.com/fr/alb...g-quartets-played-on-period-instruments-a-378


----------



## tortkis

JosefinaHW said:


> I am a Prime member, too. As fantastic as Amazon's search engine is for books and CDs, it's terrible for Prime Instant Video and Music. Hopefully they are working on improving them.


Yes, it's a bit difficult to search on Amazon Prime Music, but there are some good ones. Some time ago, I was listening to Gimell albums of Tallis Scholars on Prime Music, but suddenly all the Gimell albums vaished, not only from Prime Music but also from Amazon mp3 store. I found Tallis Scholars's digital albums available on Hyperion web site. Is Gimell a part of Hyperion? It seems Hyperion does not provide download of their albums at any other mp3 stores.


----------



## JosefinaHW

tortkis said:


> Yes, it's a bit difficult to search on Amazon Prime Music, but there are some good ones. Some time ago, I was listening to Gimell albums of Tallis Scholars on Prime Music, but suddenly all the Gimell albums vaished, not only from Prime Music but also from Amazon mp3 store. I found Tallis Scholars's digital albums available on Hyperion web site. Is Gimell a part of Hyperion? It seems Hyperion does not provide download of their albums at any other mp3 stores.


I'm going to include a few links here. Gimell is it's own company. It's distributors in the USA are Hyperion, but you can go right to Gimell and purchase and download (glory be to God, actually with the disc booklet!!!!).

Gimell.com http://www.gimell.com

Their "About Us": The first Gimell recording was made with The Tallis Scholars on March 22nd and 23rd, 1980, in the Chapel of Merton College, Oxford. Single-artist labels have become commonplace in recent years: Gimell was the first, predicting the trend by at least a decade. This gave Peter Phillips and Steve Smith a head-start both in the technique of recording a cappella singing and in gaining irreplaceable experience with a single repertoire and one artist. This experience is unique and enduring, informing every one of the 50 discs and more which Gimell has produced.
Gimell and The Tallis Scholars together have devoted their careers to bringing a highly characterised ensemble 'sound' to the public through the greatest unaccompanied choral music. This has only been possible as a result of constantly refining and perfecting the raw materials which make up that sound. The result, built up over many years, has been a world-wide market for both their recordings and their concerts, now acknowledged as one of the UK's most impressive exports in the arts. Through their award-winning recordings and 2,000 concerts, Peter Phillips and The Tallis Scholars have done more than any other group to establish the sacred vocal music of the Renaissance as one of the great repertoires of Western classical music.
Gimell has a number of other firsts to its name. In 1984 it placed the first commercial order for Compact Discs with a UK manufacturer; in 1987 it won the Gramophone Record of the Year Award - the first independent label to receive this prestigious award; and this website, in April 2008, was the first to sell audiophile-quality 5.1 Surround Sound downloads in the FLAC format.

Their distributors: http://www.gimell.com/musicstore-distributors.aspx

Thanks for this tip, I would like to explore a bit more of this music.


----------



## tortkis

^^^ Thanks for that. The Gimell web site looks nice. A lot of downloading options!


----------



## Sonata

JosefinaHW said:


> I am a new member so I suppose my vote ranks very low, but I would find it easier to have two separate streams. (Also, I am totally new to Google Play, but I think it was "A Clockwork Orange" who pointed a fantastic deal on there. Those of you who are more experience with Google Play might also give your opinion if their goodies should have a separate stream). TYVM


You've got it! I have it started up, here is the link:
http://www.talkclassical.com/41056-amazon-prime-streaming-thread.html#post980942

Anyone else is free to post albums they've seen on there, or ask questions if they are looking for something and haven't found it


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sonata said:


> Yes Prime Music has stepped up its game recently though it still doesn't compare to Spotify's selection yet. Also available to stream are these quality sets:


Off topic just a second--Sonata, how do you post what's playing on your iPod? Is that some kind of link? Thanks


----------



## Weston

JosefinaHW said:


> I downloaded the Festetics Haydn from CDUniverse and in case anyone else has (and doesn't know already) the following is a link to download the booklet that came with the box set:
> 
> http://www.outhere-music.com/fr/alb...g-quartets-played-on-period-instruments-a-378


Fantastic! I needed that. It seems very rare that a supplier bothers with the CD Booklet for mp3 downloads.


----------



## Tedski

tortkis said:


> Yes, it's a bit difficult to search on Amazon Prime Music, but there are some good ones.


I find searching for Prime Music on the mobile app very simple, as that is the default search mode.


----------



## Krummhorn

Check out various charity/thrift shops. Some have a very splendid collection of classical works on CD, and in good condition most of the time. These are usually donated by family of a person who had a large collection at one point or another.


----------



## Pugg

Is this one mentioned before?
If not, dig in :lol:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/boxsets


----------



## Pugg

Krummhorn said:


> Check out various charity/thrift shops. Some have a very splendid collection of classical works on CD, and in good condition most of the time. These are usually donated by family of a person who had a large collection at one point or another.


Mine is sorting about 5000 vinyl albums.
I am expected at around 11.00 C.E.T 
No credit card aloud


----------



## Art Rock

German Amazon has a CD sale - three titles for 12* euro (they also ship to the Netherlands e.g.). Many double CD's from top labels, each counting as one title. I picked up 12 titles, over 20 CD's for 36 euro (free shipping). This included some alternative recordings off works I already had (like Mavrinsky's Tchaikovsky 4-6, Abbado's Mahler 3), works I did not have at all (Reich's drumming, Mendelssohn's Elias), and a number of pop/rock albums.

* it states 15, but for a short period it is actually 12.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Haydn Keyboard Sonatas Vox Download $.99 on Amazon. (When we talked about the Festetics Haydn String Quartets someone also recommended the Vox Set, well here is the Vox keyboard pieces.)









Would someone please tell me how you paste in a link without revealing your Amazon personal account info? If I copy the link when I have my account open can everyone see it? TY


----------



## tortkis

JosefinaHW said:


> Would someone please tell me how you paste in a link without revealing your Amazon personal account info? If I copy the link when I have my account open can everyone see it? TY


Just "dp" and the following code are needed.



Code:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CVHEIVW

Even the album title like this is not needed.



Code:


https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complete-Organ-Works-VoxBox/dp/B00CVHEIVW

BTW, that is another great bargain from VoxBox, Bach's complete organ works by Walter Kraft for $0.99. I think the playing is very good.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CVHEIVW


----------



## joen_cph

Agree about the merits of Kraft in Bach.


----------



## D Smith

Ditto on the Kraft. Walcha, Murray, Biggs and others outdo him on individual works both in performance and sound, but it's great to have everything. One of the best bargains around.


----------



## KirbyH

One of the best steals I've found is Rachmaninov's complete orchestral music with Leonard Slatkin and the St. Louis Symphony - great sound, better than average performances, and an absurdly good deal to boot. I'm really starting to love these Vox Box sets. I've gotten music that I never would have thought twice about purchasing but for 99 cents, I can do that.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> German Amazon has a CD sale - three titles for 12* euro (they also ship to the Netherlands e.g.). Many double CD's from top labels, each counting as one title. I picked up 12 titles, over 20 CD's for 36 euro (free shipping). This included some alternative recordings off works I already had (like Mavrinsky's Tchaikovsky 4-6, Abbado's Mahler 3), works I did not have at all (Reich's drumming, Mendelssohn's Elias), and a number of pop/rock albums.
> 
> * it states 15, but for a short period it is actually 12.


Can't find them , any particular handling to do?


----------



## Art Rock

Try here. Looks like it's back to 15 euro for 3.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Try here. Looks like it's back to 15 euro for 3.


Thanks you very much.
Dank u wel :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

tortkis said:


> Just "dp" and the following code are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CVHEIVW
> 
> For practice I went to Amazon to a Christmas song that I like but when I tried to use the format you mentioned it just took me back to the Bach. Sorry, plz tell me what I am doing wrong. This is how I got it to work:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00487BS84/ref=dm_ws_tlw_trk4


----------



## tortkis

JosefinaHW said:


> For practice I went to Amazon to a Christmas song that I like but when I tried to use the format you mentioned it just took me back to the Bach. Sorry, plz tell me what I am doing wrong. This is how I got it to work:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00487BS84/ref=dm_ws_tlw_trk4


Do you mean the link shown below doesn't work?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00487BS84

When I clicked it, it jumped to the page of a song "In The Bleak Midwinter - Arranged By Mack Wilberg."

Sorry, I don't know why it doesn't work for you. You may ask at Site Feedback & Technical Support.


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Do you mean the link shown below doesn't work?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00487BS84
> 
> When I clicked it, it jumped to the page of a song "In The Bleak Midwinter - Arranged By Mack Wilberg."
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why it doesn't work for you. You may ask at Site Feedback & Technical Support.


I see that to, Terfel Christmas songs


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> tortkis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just "dp" and the following code are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CVHEIVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the URL changes depending on how you come into viewing the product listing. Here is an example that was found with an Amazon search and includes the keywords.
> 
> [space added after http so entire URL shows]:
> http ://www.amazon.com/Fliegende-Hollander-Wagner/dp/B00000420S/ref=sr_1_9?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1450157539&sr=1-9&keywords=der+fliegende+hollander
> 
> [as displays on TC which automatically flags it as a URL and displays it in a shortened form]:
> http://www.amazon.com/Fliegende-Hol...57539&sr=1-9&keywords=der+fliegende+hollander
> 
> So basically you are saying to remove everything between the .com/ and the dp and everything after the Code that immediately follows dp. So we can take this lengthy listing above and cut it down like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000420S
> 
> And it still works. However, to answer the concern that raised this whole discussion of Amazon URLs, no matter what URL length you paste into a thread from an Amazon account, the account information will not be displayed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugg

Presto is doing a 20% off Eloquence

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/eloquence


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Is this one mentioned before?
> If not, dig in :lol:
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/boxsets


One has to be careful because I found the Messiaen organ box (Latry) 18 euro's cheaper (Bol.com)and
Karl Bohm, "the symphonies" I found 12 euro's lower in price on marktplaats .:tiphat:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Here's a ridiculous MP3 bargain:

Google Play is selling Naxos' Essential Masses (23 discs) and Essential Masses II (19 discs) for $5.99 each. In effect, they are priced as single-disc albums.

For someone who like masses, that seems like a no-brainer! Hope you've got good bandwidth!

Update: the same downloads sell for $161 and $133 on prestoclassical.


----------



## JosefinaHW

48 Hours of Free Digital Concert Hall Access:

I do not know how long this promotion will last but right now members of the Digital Concert Hall can give their Personal Referral Code to friends and both of us get 48 hours of free access to the concert hall. Normally non-subscribers only get to see one free concert. I normally don't do this kind of thing--but I thought New Year's would be a good day to offer this since most of us will have a day off from work. (My fundamental intention here is to share this WONDERFUL website/service with as many people as possible.) Best wishes! http://getd.ch/fnyWJQM


----------



## Weston

While nowhere near a ridiculous bargain, I found this Martinu oratorio, _The Epic of Gilgamesh_, for under $3.00 US if you download individual mp3 files. The only trouble is I am unable to alter the ID3 info for some reason. I have always been able to do that before. Hmmm - we'll see if the files disappear on me in a month or two.










Anyway, it seems like a reasonable bargain. The music is moderately weird, the Czech narration passages brief.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Weston said:


> While nowhere near a ridiculous bargain, I found this Martinu oratorio, _The Epic of Gilgamesh_, for under $3.00 US if you download individual mp3 files. The only trouble is I am unable to alter the ID3 info for some reason. I have always been able to do that before. Hmmm - we'll see if the files disappear on me in a month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it seems like a reasonable bargain. The music is moderately weird, the Czech narration passages brief.


I am hooked after listening to the clips. Bought this edition:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> JosefinaHW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the URL changes depending on how you come into viewing the product listing. Here is an example that was found with an Amazon search and includes the keywords.
> 
> [space added after http so entire URL shows]:
> http ://www.amazon.com/Fliegende-Hollander-Wagner/dp/B00000420S/ref=sr_1_9?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1450157539&sr=1-9&keywords=der+fliegende+hollander
> 
> [as displays on TC which automatically flags it as a URL and displays it in a shortened form]:
> http://www.amazon.com/Fliegende-Hol...57539&sr=1-9&keywords=der+fliegende+hollander
> 
> So basically you are saying to remove everything between the .com/ and the dp and everything after the Code that immediately follows dp. So we can take this lengthy listing above and cut it down like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000420S
> 
> And it still works. However, to answer the concern that raised this whole discussion of Amazon URLs, no matter what URL length you paste into a thread from an Amazon account, the account information will not be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this info! My father has been very ill; he is stable now, but I am behind in everything.
Click to expand...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> I am hooked after listening to the clips. Bought this edition:


This looks interesting. A professor of mine once said that Slovak and Sanskrit are very similar.


----------



## JosefinaHW

tortkis said:


> Naxos Essential Masses Vol. 1 (23-disc) & Vol. 2 (19-disc) - 320kbps mp3 download for $5.99 each at Google Play store.
> 
> Essential Masses, Vol. 1 - Early Music, Renaissance, Baroque
> https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_1?id=B2wrbohhgu2i5abx76hh4y2zcdy
> Anonymous / Bach, Johann Sebastian / Byrd, William / Carissimi, Giacomo / Charpentier, Marc-Antoine / Couperin, Francois / La Rue, Pierre de / Lasso, Orlando di / Lobo, Alonso / Machaut, Guillaume de / Merulo, Claudio / Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da / Tallis, Thomas / Victoria, Tomas Luis de
> 
> Essential Masses, Vol. 2 - Classical, Romantic, 20th Century
> https://play.google.com/store/music...l_Masses_Vol_2?id=Bs7lotz54b4fj3akm4woixkpsua
> Beethoven, Ludwig van / Bernstein, Leonard / Dickinson, Peter / Durufle, Maurice / Gossec, Francois-Joseph / Haydn, Franz Joseph / Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus / Part, Arvo / Ramirez, Ariel / Ropartz, Joseph-Guy / Rutter, John / Ryba, Jakub Jan / Schubert, Franz / Stravinsky, Igor / Traditional / Vaughan Williams, Ralph
> 
> I haven't checked all yet, but it seems that each disc had been previously released as a single disc from Naxos. For example, disc 15 of vol. 1 looks identical to this.
> 
> Machaut: La Messe De Nostre Dame; Songs from Le Voir Dit - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
> http://www.amazon.com/Machaut-Messe-Nostre-Dame-Songs/dp/B0000014AN


Hello, Tortkis. Where did you find the info re/ the composers of the music in these volumes? I'd like to get a bit more info. Thanks, Jo.


----------



## tortkis

JosefinaHW said:


> Hello, Tortkis. Where did you find the info re/ the composers of the music in these volumes? I'd like to get a bit more info. Thanks, Jo.


I used ClassicsOnline's old page. Click "+" button at the beginning of each track, then you will see the names of the composer and the performers.

vol. 1: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1111220
vol. 2: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1111221

This site was very useful but sadly it is now closed. The new classicsonline website is not as good. Probably it is better to download the pages while they are available.


----------



## JosefinaHW

tortkis said:


> I used ClassicsOnline's old page. Click "+" button at the beginning of each track, then you will see the names of the composer and the performers.
> 
> vol. 1: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1111220
> vol. 2: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1111221
> 
> This site was very useful but sadly it is now closed. The new classicsonline website is not as good. Probably it is better to download the pages while they are available.


Thank you, Tortkis--I have saved all the info above. The following is the link that shows the individual Naxos releases that comprise "The Essential Masses". http://www.classicsonline.com/promos/EssentialMassesNaxos_25off.html#


----------



## tortkis

^ I've been spending a lot of time in finding the covers of the original albums, so, this is very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## tortkis

_500 Years of Organ Music_ (Brilliant Classics), a 50-disc set in 4 volumes, each volume for $8.99 (Amazon 256kbps mp3) or $9.49 (Google Play 320kbps mp3). I have recordings of the organ works of Buxtehude, J. S. Bach, Franck, Messiaen, etc. but still there are a lot of works I have not heard. Brilliant Classics released complete organ works of some composers (Walther, Böhm, Alain, ...) This set seems good for sampling those works.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019WX8M46
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/music...an_Music_Vol_1?id=Bxeiarp3xckbnowfgsn6mepkqde

booklet: http://www.brilliantclassics.com/me...-Organ-Music-COMPLETE-Organ-Specification.pdf

*CD01*: Marco Antonio Cavazzoni (c.1490-c.1560), Giovanni de Macque (c.1548-1614), Rocco Rodio c.1535-after (1615), Ascanio Mayone (c.1565-1627), Gregorio Strozzi c.1615-after (1687), Luzzasco Luzzaschi c.1545-after (1687)
*CD02*: Michelangelo Rossi (c.1601/2-1656)
*CD03*: Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566)
*CD04*: Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
*CD05*: Giovanni Maria Trabaci c. (1575-1647)
*CD06*: Andrea Gabrieli (c.1532/3-1585), Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612)
*CD07*: Bernardo Pasquini (1637-1710)
*CD08*: Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621), Henderick Speuy (c.1575-1625), Anthoni van Noordt (c.1619-1675), Cornelis Schuyt (1557-1616), Gerhardus Havingha (1696-1753), Anonymous
*CD09*: The John Reading Manuscripts of Dulwich College
*CD10*: Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)
*CD11*: Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
*CD12*: Nicolaus Bruhns (1665-1697), Heinrich Scheidemann (1595-1663), Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654), Johann Adam Reincken (1643-1722)
*CD13*: Georg Muffat (1653-1704)
*CD14*: Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)
*CD15*: Johann Gottfried Walther (1684-1748)
*CD16*: Andreas Kneller (1649-1724), Christian Geist (1650-1711), Georg Dietrich Leyding (1664-1710), Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
*CD17*: Georg Böhm (1661-1733)
*CD18&19*: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
*CD20*: Daniel Magnus Gronau (1700-1747)
*CD21*: Johann Gottfried Müthel (1728-1788)
*CD22*: George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
*CD23*: Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
*CD24*: Gottfried August Homilius (1714-1785)
*CD25*: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
*CD26*: Ignazio Cirri (1711-1787)
*CD27*: František Xaver Brixi (1732-1771)
*CD28*: Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)
*CD29*: Joseph de Torres (1670-1738)
*CD30*: Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
*CD31*: Domenico Alberti (1710-1746)
*CD32*: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
*CD33*: Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
*CD34*: Padre Davide da Bergamo (1791-1863)
*CD35*: Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
*CD36*: August Gottfried Ritter (1811-1885)
*CD37*: Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
*CD38*: Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
*CD39*: Vincenzo Antonio Petrali (1830-1889)
*CD40*: Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
*CD41*: César Franck (1822-1890)
*CD42*: Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)
*CD43*: Félix Alexandre Guilmant (1837-1911)
*CD44*: Max Reger (1873-1916)
*CD45*: Edward Elgar (1857-1934), Georgi Alexandrovich Mushel (1857-1934)
*CD46*: Maurice Duruflé (1902-1986)
*CD47*: Jehan Alain (1911-1940)
*CD48*: Hendrik Andriessen (1892-1981)
*CD49*: Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
*CD50*: Arvo Pärt (b.1935)


----------



## Pugg

Presto is doing a wonderful sale.:tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/deccadg


----------



## Chordalrock

Google Play has Talich Quartet's Mozart complete string quintets for six euros. Not dirt cheap, but still pretty inexpensive compared with other ways of acquiring that same box set.


----------



## circa

Wow, what a great thread! The Brilliant Classics organ collection is very tempting, but there are a few omissions that leave me scratching my head, like Franck's Pièce Héroique.


----------



## Adagietto

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade & Glazunov: The Seasons* -$0.99 ~ Google Play

London Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov/Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Adagietto

These are major label releases only, all under $3. Available @ Google Play.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 In D
Boston Symphony Orchestra and Seiji Ozawa* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.1
Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.1
London Symphony Orchestra and Sir Georg Solti* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.4
Boston Symphony Orchestra and Kiri Te Kanawa and Seiji Ozawa* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.4
by Berliner Philharmoniker and Edith Mathis and Herbert von Karajan and Michel Schwalbé* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.4
Bernard Haitink and Roberta Alexander and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra* -$1.96 (9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.5
Leonard Bernstein and Wiener Philharmoniker* -$2.45 ($9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.5
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Claudio Abbado* -$2.45 ($9.49 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Berliner Philharmoniker and Claudio Abbado* -$2.95 ($8.99 @ Amazon)

*Mahler: Symphony No.9 / Wagner: Siegfried Idyll (2 CDs)
London Symphony Orchestra and Sir Georg Solti and Wiener Philharmoniker* -$2.45 ($18.99 @ Amazon)


----------



## Figleaf

Florestan said:


> You scored big! Nice find! Must have been donated to the charity shop by one of those Mozart haters who probably received it as a gift by a well meaning friend who thought they would warm up to Mozart with such a set.


Harsh words! :lol: Maybe the 'hater' just got intimidated by the sheer size of the box, and wasn't that into modern performances of the operas.


----------



## Blancrocher

Figleaf said:


> Harsh words! :lol: Maybe the 'hater' just got intimidated by the sheer size of the box, and wasn't that into modern performances of the operas.


A little defensive, Figleaf? Well, DavidA, I think we know who you can blame if you find any scratches on those disks!


----------



## Figleaf

Blancrocher said:


> A little defensive, Figleaf? Well, DavidA, I think we know who you can blame if you find any scratches on those disks!


Haha, you've got me bang to rights!  I think the same unplayed set has been circulating among British collectors who all end up guiltily donating it after it's spent a decade or so on top of the CD shelves, gathering dust.

Speaking of 'ridiculous' bargains, I've just checked out the Presto Classics 40% off sale, and it's disappointing for lovers of vocal music. Anyone wanting the Fischer-Dieskau/Moore Winterreise will already have had plenty of opportunities to pick up a cheap used copy, and as for all those 'essential' Pavarotti/ three tenors compilations, look no further than your local charity shop, sandwiched between Dido and Katie Melua- and few takers, even at 50p for the local hospice. Must do better, Presto!


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> A little defensive, Figleaf? Well, DavidA, I think we know who you can blame if you find any scratches on those disks!


DavidA is fine, that particular box set is currently gathering dust on my bookshelf!


----------



## bigshot

Which set are we talking about?


----------



## Figleaf

DavidA said:


> Just bought Brilliant's Complete Mozart Edition from a charity shop - 170CDs for £20. Bargain of the year?


^ Bigshot, this is the box we were talking about, which only a total hating philistine hater (ahem) would throw out! I should have quoted David's post as well as Florestan's to make myself clear.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> ^ Bigshot, this is the box we were talking about, which only a total hating philistine hater (ahem) would throw out! I should have quoted David's post as well as Florestan's to make myself clear.


Haters everywhere, do you really care


----------



## bigshot

There are a couple of versions of the Brilliant Classics Mozart box I believe. Maybe someone is thinking of an earlier one than the one I have. I listen to mine all the time. In fact, Han's piano concertos are among my favorites. I have the whole box ripped and in rotation on my media server and listen to it all the time. One of the greatest bargain buys I ever made.

Maybe the complaints are just about "too much of a good thing". That is certainly true if you don't have much time to listen to music. But I have music playing 24/7. It's part of my everyday life. Even my dogs love Mozart!


----------



## Figleaf

I was given the Brilliant Mozart box well over a decade ago, so it may be a different version from yours, Bigshot. I didn't know there was more than one.


----------



## joen_cph

I haven´t heard of two versions, I don´t think so. But for example they also released a massive-looking 40 CD box "Mozart Masterworks" very early on.


----------



## Wood

its the same box, different ears.


----------



## bigshot

Figleaf said:


> I was given the Brilliant Mozart box well over a decade ago, so it may be a different version from yours, Bigshot. I didn't know there was more than one.


I just did a quick google search and there appear to be three versions of the Complete Mozart box... Green, brown(ish) and red. I have the brown one in the middle.

























Four versions of the Beethoven. They tend to replace old recordings when they do an update. I think the Beethoven box originally had old 78 era versions of some of the vocal works. They replaced them with modern.


----------



## Wood

bigshot said:


> I just did a quick google search and there appear to be three versions of the Complete Mozart box... Green, brown(ish) and red. I have the brown one in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 80472
> 
> 
> View attachment 80473
> 
> 
> View attachment 80474
> 
> 
> Four versions of the Beethoven. They tend to replace old recordings when they do an update. I think the Beethoven box originally had old 78 era versions of some of the vocal works. They replaced them with modern.


We have the red one Bigshot.

Some time ago I read that earlier versions of this box were shipped with large numbers of missing discs, though it would appear that Brilliant have sorted out the problem now, judging by other sets I have purchased.


----------



## joen_cph

If performers are also different, that would be interesting. I´ll check:

1) First one (2014): 95010: 170 CDs:
Track list - at the end: 
http://www.brilliantclassics.com/me...e-Edition-Liner-Notes-Sung-Texts-Download.pdf

2) Middle one: 94015: 170 CDs: 
Track list: 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/DEC10/Mozart_complete_Brilliant_94051.htm

3) Last one: 92540: 170 CDs:
Track list: 
http://www.plade-klassikeren.dk/mozart-komplette-vaerker-170-cd-brilliant-classics.htm

Examples:
Symphonies: 1) +2) + 3) Linden all through 
Piano Concertos: 1) + 2) + 3) Han all through
Violin Concertos: 1) + 3) Verhey 2) Carmignola 
String Quartets: 1) +2) + 3) Sonare, F.Schubert all through
Piano Sonatas: 1) + 2) + 3) Würtz all through


----------



## tortkis

tortkis said:


> _500 Years of Organ Music_ (Brilliant Classics), a 50-disc set in 4 volumes, each volume for $8.99 (Amazon 256kbps mp3) or $9.49 (Google Play 320kbps mp3). I have recordings of the organ works of Buxtehude, J. S. Bach, Franck, Messiaen, etc. but still there are a lot of works I have not heard. Brilliant Classics released complete organ works of some composers (Walther, Böhm, Alain, ...) This set seems good for sampling those works.
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019WX8M46
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/music...an_Music_Vol_1?id=Bxeiarp3xckbnowfgsn6mepkqde
> 
> booklet: http://www.brilliantclassics.com/me...-Organ-Music-COMPLETE-Organ-Specification.pdf
> 
> *CD01*: Marco Antonio Cavazzoni (c.1490-c.1560), Giovanni de Macque (c.1548-1614), Rocco Rodio c.1535-after (1615), Ascanio Mayone (c.1565-1627), Gregorio Strozzi c.1615-after (1687), Luzzasco Luzzaschi c.1545-after (1687)
> *CD02*: Michelangelo Rossi (c.1601/2-1656)
> *CD03*: Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566)
> *CD04*: Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
> *CD05*: Giovanni Maria Trabaci c. (1575-1647)
> *CD06*: Andrea Gabrieli (c.1532/3-1585), Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612)
> *CD07*: Bernardo Pasquini (1637-1710)
> *CD08*: Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621), Henderick Speuy (c.1575-1625), Anthoni van Noordt (c.1619-1675), Cornelis Schuyt (1557-1616), Gerhardus Havingha (1696-1753), Anonymous
> *CD09*: The John Reading Manuscripts of Dulwich College
> *CD10*: Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)
> *CD11*: Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
> *CD12*: Nicolaus Bruhns (1665-1697), Heinrich Scheidemann (1595-1663), Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654), Johann Adam Reincken (1643-1722)
> *CD13*: Georg Muffat (1653-1704)
> *CD14*: Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)
> *CD15*: Johann Gottfried Walther (1684-1748)
> *CD16*: Andreas Kneller (1649-1724), Christian Geist (1650-1711), Georg Dietrich Leyding (1664-1710), Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> *CD17*: Georg Böhm (1661-1733)
> *CD18&19*: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> *CD20*: Daniel Magnus Gronau (1700-1747)
> *CD21*: Johann Gottfried Müthel (1728-1788)
> *CD22*: George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
> *CD23*: Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
> *CD24*: Gottfried August Homilius (1714-1785)
> *CD25*: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
> *CD26*: Ignazio Cirri (1711-1787)
> *CD27*: František Xaver Brixi (1732-1771)
> *CD28*: Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)
> *CD29*: Joseph de Torres (1670-1738)
> *CD30*: Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
> *CD31*: Domenico Alberti (1710-1746)
> *CD32*: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
> *CD33*: Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
> *CD34*: Padre Davide da Bergamo (1791-1863)
> *CD35*: Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
> *CD36*: August Gottfried Ritter (1811-1885)
> *CD37*: Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
> *CD38*: Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
> *CD39*: Vincenzo Antonio Petrali (1830-1889)
> *CD40*: Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
> *CD41*: César Franck (1822-1890)
> *CD42*: Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)
> *CD43*: Félix Alexandre Guilmant (1837-1911)
> *CD44*: Max Reger (1873-1916)
> *CD45*: Edward Elgar (1857-1934), Georgi Alexandrovich Mushel (1857-1934)
> *CD46*: Maurice Duruflé (1902-1986)
> *CD47*: Jehan Alain (1911-1940)
> *CD48*: Hendrik Andriessen (1892-1981)
> *CD49*: Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
> *CD50*: Arvo Pärt (b.1935)


Update: CD06 (Andrea/Giovanni Gabrieli) is not included in the mp3 album.

Vol. 1: CD01-05,07-13
Vol. 2: CD14-22
Vol. 3: CD23-34
Vol. 4: CD35-50

I am enjoying this set a lot. I have listened to most of Vol. 1 & Vol. 4, and I am now listening to Vol. 2. The works of the Baroque period are mostly very good. Some Romantic-era works feel a bit too simple or too bombastic, but there are enough marvelous pieces.


----------



## tortkis

bigshot said:


> I just did a quick google search and there appear to be three versions of the Complete Mozart box... Green, brown(ish) and red. I have the brown one in the middle.
> 
> [...]
> 
> View attachment 80473
> 
> 
> [...]


I too have that brown box. It's a very satisfying box to me, especially the Linden's symphonies are wonderful. The only (slight) disappointment is the string quartets set, which does not sound very vivid.


----------



## Pugg

Opera Depot has another sale, 60% off :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Pugg said:


> Opera Depot has another sale, 60% off :tiphat:


I didn´t know them. That you can apparently get a Nono opera for $ 1.7 and that Scherchen recorded "Rienzi" were news for me ...


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg, how long does it usually take for your Operadepot purchases to arrive in the Netherlands? I've had mine sent to my parents' address (no big deal, they live nearby) because I had no idea how long shipping to the UK would take and whether I would still be here when the package arrives.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Pugg, how long does it usually take for your Operadepot purchases to arrive in the Netherlands? I've had mine sent to my parents' address (no big deal, they live nearby) because I had no idea how long shipping to the UK would take and whether I would still be here when the package arrives.


Last order took 12 days, (around Christmas time ) they send it wit track and trace so you can follow it up .

I ordered my last CD'S yesterday so I suspect it will be the same .


----------



## Figleaf

Thanks Pugg, twelve days is faster than I would have expected.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Pugg, twelve days is faster than I would have expected.


I am now a bit confused by the original question.
I was thinking that you only mean the shipping time, that time table still stands.
Total time, will be about (give or take their stock) 3 weeks, sorry if I confused you


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> I am now a bit confused by the original question.
> I was thinking that you only mean the shipping time, that time table still stands.
> Total time, will be about (give or take their stock) 3 weeks, sorry if I confused you


I took your original answer to mean that your CDs arrived twelve days after they were despatched, but I might have misinterpreted you?

I find that anything shipped internationally can either take an age to arrive, or be surprisingly quick. It's just that the unpredictability makes it difficult to know where to have things sent if you're moving around a lot and don't want to come back to find a soggy parcel by the back door!


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> I took your original answer to mean that your CDs arrived twelve days after they were despatched, but I might have misinterpreted you?
> 
> I find that anything shipped internationally can either take an age to arrive, or be surprisingly quick. It's just that the unpredictability makes it difficult to know where to have things sent if you're moving around a lot and don't want to come back to find a soggy parcel by the back door!


It depends on how many you buy, remember, you get only the CD'S in a plastic cover with the front art work.
So, almost always in your mailbox and no singing for it, they use the barcodes to check


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> It depends on how many you buy, remember, you get only the CD'S in a plastic cover with the front art work.
> So, almost always in your mailbox and no singing for it, they use the barcodes to check


Aha, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW

bigshot said:


> There are a couple of versions of the Brilliant Classics Mozart box I believe. Maybe someone is thinking of an earlier one than the one I have. I listen to mine all the time. In fact, Han's piano concertos are among my favorites. I have the *whole box ripped and in rotation on my media server* and listen to it all the time. One of the greatest bargain buys I ever made.
> 
> Maybe the complaints are just about "too much of a good thing". That is certainly true if you don't have much time to listen to music. But I have music playing 24/7. It's part of my everyday life. Even my dogs love Mozart!


Would you explain what you mean by text in red. Thanks. Jo


----------



## Vaneyes

JosefinaHW said:


> Would you explain what you mean by text in red. Thanks. Jo


Indeed, I thought


> _Even my dogs love Mozart!_


 might've warranted special attention.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vaneyes said:


> Indeed, I thought might've warranted special attention.


Greetings, Vaneyes and Bigshot: I wanted to know what Bigshot meant by having large selection of CDs on rotation on media server. Does that mean you have your own network with multiple speakers located throughout your area and that you continuous play music files from a long playlist? Since I joined TC I have collected a large number of digital files and playlists on multiple streaming sites and I've been thinking how to organize/categorize and play them all. (Sorry, yes I know I've gone off-topic again.) Thanks


----------



## bigshot

I have a Mac Mini in my theater attached to a set of 4 Drobos with four 4TB drives in each (64 TB total). This drives both my video projection and my music server. In iTunes, I have several music libraries, divided up by genre of music. I have the classical library on random shuffle all the time. It streams music over my wifi network to Airports connected to every stereo in the house, so all I do is turn on the stereo and music is playing. I can control playback from my iPhone. The only trick is, if you put classical music on random shuffle, it will scramble up movements of symphonies. So when I rip, I join tracks to create a complete work all in one file.

I run Plex on my Mac Mini to do the same with movies as iTunes does with music. I am working on ripping my collection of TV shows on DVD to the server, so I can have video streaming in shuffle play all over the house just like iTunes streams music. That will be like my own TV station that only runs shows I like. Plex automatically creates a Netflix type menu with poster images and synopsis of episodes. It remembers where I left off and lets me know what episodes are unwatched. I can control it from my phone too, and even stream programs from my server over the internet to my iPad or iPhone no matter where in the world I am. Very slick.


----------



## shadowdancer

A bit off topic but I think fellow tc'ers can find it useful.



bigshot said:


> The only trick is, if you put classical music on random shuffle, it will scramble up movements of symphonies. So when I rip, I join tracks to create a complete work all in one file.


Since some XYZ version, iTunes has the "Suffle by Album" option. One can make like bigshot, i.e. ripping all tracks into one, or (like myself) ripping each work as an album. With the latter, you need only to switch the option in iTunes and you get the same effect.

Personally it annoys me the recording company choices. I don't listen to works per disc, as the recording company decided. I split the physical disc into minor albums (in iTunes sense) per work.

[Edit] Off course, if you don't use iTunes you can ignore everything that I wrote.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Amazing what can be done! Thank you for taking the time to respond with all this info. Best Wishes, Jo


----------



## bigshot

The only problem with shuffle by album is that a lot of Baroque keyboard works can get tiresome for a solid hour (particularly harpsichord ones!) Short works on CDs are usually grouped into chronological order and I would rather mix them in. A few symphonies of Mahler and Bruckner span two CDs, so I rip those to a WAV file, join them in a sound editing program, then pop them in iTunes and make a compressed copy for the library.


----------



## Chordalrock

Google Play has Per Nørgård's 2nd harp concerto for one euro. I found it by searching for "Nørgård harp" (without the quotation marks).

It's the first track ("Through Thorns") on that album that shows up.


----------



## Wood

bigshot said:


> The only problem with shuffle by album is that a lot of Baroque keyboard works can get tiresome for a solid hour (particularly harpsichord ones!) Short works on CDs are usually grouped into chronological order and I would rather mix them in. A few symphonies of Mahler and Bruckner span two CDs, so I rip those to a WAV file, join them in a sound editing program, then pop them in iTunes and make a compressed copy for the library.


I've done the same as ShadowDancer for some years, though nowadays I use Banshee rather than itunes for adjusting the metadata. It also has a 'shuffle by album' feature. Most CDs that are ripped require their track information to be edited, and part of this is to provide a unique album name for the bunch of tracks that should be played together. For example, an album ripped as 'Haydn Symphonies' can be split into 'Haydn Symphony No. 62, Haydn Symphony No. 63, Haydn Symphony No. 64'. In the case of keyboard recitals you can split the CD into as many albums as you wish. If you want 20 minutes at a time, then split the album up by labelling various tracks as Bach's Organ Works a, Bach's Organ Works b, &c. I tend to do this a lot for the multi CD compilations of the old blues singers, though sometimes I do go to the trouble of allocating a group of tracks to the same recording session.

It is important to ensure that different versions of the same work get different album names: one way of doing this is to put the conductor in brackets in the album name, another is to have a different punctuation or word order to the other versions.


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Opera Depot has another sale, 60% off :tiphat:


My parcel is here now, but I just got hit with a £17.90 customs charge! 

Luckily what I've heard so far (Gabriel Bacquier as Gluck's Orphée and René Bianco as the Dutchman) has been magnificent, and I've got a couple of dozen more operas from the same order to keep me busy over the coming weeks


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> My parcel is here now, but I just got hit with a £17.90 customs charge!
> 
> Luckily what I've heard so far (Gabriel Bacquier as Gluck's Orphée and René Bianco as the Dutchman) has been magnificent, and I've got a couple of dozen more operas from the same order to keep me busy over the coming weeks


Customs charge, you must have ordered a very big order then
Never had that problem :tiphat:


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> Customs charge, you must have ordered a very big order then
> Never had that problem :tiphat:


Do you never do big orders Pugg?


----------



## shadowdancer

Wood said:


> I've done the same as ShadowDancer for some years, though nowadays I use Banshee rather than itunes for adjusting the metadata. It also has a 'shuffle by album' feature. Most CDs that are ripped require their track information to be edited, and part of this is to provide a unique album name for the bunch of tracks that should be played together. For example, an album ripped as 'Haydn Symphonies' can be split into 'Haydn Symphony No. 62, Haydn Symphony No. 63, Haydn Symphony No. 64'. In the case of keyboard recitals you can split the CD into as many albums as you wish. If you want 20 minutes at a time, then split the album up by labelling various tracks as Bach's Organ Works a, Bach's Organ Works b, &c. I tend to do this a lot for the multi CD compilations of the old blues singers, though sometimes I do go to the trouble of allocating a group of tracks to the same recording session.
> 
> It is important to ensure that different versions of the same work get different album names: one way of doing this is to put the conductor in brackets in the album name, another is to have a different punctuation or word order to the other versions.


I know it is a bit off topic, but just to translate what I meant (and Wood as well), here it is an example of my library organization method. The main instrument name at the beginning also make it quite easy to locate a work. Note that I use abbreviations like Sym, String Q4, Piano Cto, Piano Son, and so on.
If you have the same work with the same conductor, I use year or orchestra to separate. Classical example is Beethoven symphony. I have three Karajan cycles, therefore between brackets you have [Karajan : 1963] or [Karajan : PhilharmoniaOrchestra].


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> Do you never do big orders Pugg?


Depends on what you called big, however I do expect 4 opera's now, so I will be back to report.
On the back off my mind, look at the value they put on your package.
Only the real price for (almost) self recordable CD'S .


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Customs charge, you must have ordered a very big order then
> Never had that problem :tiphat:


Yes, I thought the postage would work out more economical that way, but it didn't occur to me to factor customs charges into the costs. (Including a 'handling charge' of £8 for Parcelforce to do the enormously difficult job of passing the box across a counter when I collected it. )

This is what I got. A mixture of things I was desperate to hear and those I might not have taken a punt on at full price. I'm very pleased so far.

1x Weber: Oberon - Cerquetti, Munteanu, De Palma; Gui. Milano, 1957 - CD 1x Walton: Troilus and Cressida - Collier, Turp, Lannigan; Sargent. London, 1963 - CD 1x Wagner: Lohengrin (In Italian) - Py, Ricciarelli, Carroli, Berini, Cava; Bartoletti. La Fenice, 1973 - CD 1x Wagner: Die Walküre (Act I) Gorr, Vercamme, Kreppel; Diels. Brussels, 1966 - CD 1x Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (In French) - Bianco, Moizan, Giraudeau, Depraz; Bruck. ORTF, 1958 - CD 1x Verdi: Rigoletto (In German) - Schlusnus, Rosvaenge, Berger, Klose, Greindl; Hager. Berlin, 1944 - CD 1x Verdi: Otello (Excerpts) - del Monaco, Crespin, Bianco. Marseille, 1956 - CD 1x Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - Crespin, Cox, Mesplé, Troyanos, Schoeffler, van Dam, Kerns, Yakar. Aix-en-Provence, 1966 - CD 1x Spontini: La Vestale - Janowitz, Py, Baldani, Ferrin; López Cobos. Roma, 1974 - CD 1x Roussel: Padmavati - Bouvier, Massard, Jobin, Destain; Scaglia. Rome, 1957 - CD 1x Rossini: Guglielmo Tell - Bechi, Filippeschi, Fineschi; Bellezza. London, 1958 - CD 1x Puccini: Turandot - Lindholm, Chauvet, Brunner, Wildermann, Santi. Genève, 1972 - CD 1x Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - Van Dam, Freni, Janowitz, von Stade, Bacquier, Berbié, Sénéchal; Solti. Versailles, 1973 - CD 1x Mozart: Don Giovanni - Soyer, Van Dam, M. Price, Te Kanawa, Burrows, Berbie, Van Allen, Moll; Solti. Paris, 1975 - CD 1x Mozart: Don Giovanni - Bacquier, Stich-Randall, Panerai, Alva, Vartenissian, Adani; Erede. Aix-en-Provence, 1960 - CD 1x Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - Sutherland, Arroyo, Vrenies; Bonygne. London, 1968 - CD 1x Janacek: Vec Makropulos (In French) - Söderström, Mars, Herzog, De Peyer; Bruck. ORTF, 1968 - CD 1x Gounod: Philémon et Baucis - Scotto, Misciano, Panerai, Montarsolo; Sanzogno. Roma, 1960 - CD 1x Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice - Bacquier, Guiot, Baleani; Fournet. Buenos Aires, 1966 - CD 1x Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland, Turp, Shaw, Rouleau, Elkins; Pritchard. Edinburgh, 1961 - CD 1x Delibes: Lakmé - Welting, Sirera, Massard, Munoz; Gallois. Paris, 1976 - CD 1x Boito: Mefistofele - Ramey, Meier, Mauro, Evans; Rudel. 1977 - CD 1x Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de perles - Micheau, Vanzo, Bacquier, Lovano; Rosenthal. France, 1959 - CD 1x Bellini: I Puritani - Sutherland, Filacuridi, Blanc, Modesti, Sinclair, Ward; Gui. Glyndebourne, 1960 - CD 1x Auber: La Muette de Portici - de Peyer, Dickerson, Price, Opie, Maievsky; Fredman. 1975 - CD 1x Adam: Le Toréador - Mady Mesplé, Clavensy, Amade. Paris, 1963 - CD


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Yes, I thought the postage would work out more economical that way, but it didn't occur to me to factor customs charges into the costs. (Including a 'handling charge' of £8 for Parcelforce to do the enormously difficult job of passing the box across a counter when I collected it. )
> 
> This is what I got. A mixture of things I was desperate to hear and those I might not have taken a punt on at full price. I'm very pleased so far.
> 
> 1x Weber: Oberon - Cerquetti, Munteanu, De Palma; Gui. Milano, 1957 - CD 1x Walton: Troilus and Cressida - Collier, Turp, Lannigan; Sargent. London, 1963 - CD 1x Wagner: Lohengrin (In Italian) - Py, Ricciarelli, Carroli, Berini, Cava; Bartoletti. La Fenice, 1973 - CD 1x Wagner: Die Walküre (Act I) Gorr, Vercamme, Kreppel; Diels. Brussels, 1966 - CD 1x Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (In French) - Bianco, Moizan, Giraudeau, Depraz; Bruck. ORTF, 1958 - CD 1x Verdi: Rigoletto (In German) - Schlusnus, Rosvaenge, Berger, Klose, Greindl; Hager. Berlin, 1944 - CD 1x Verdi: Otello (Excerpts) - del Monaco, Crespin, Bianco. Marseille, 1956 - CD 1x Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - Crespin, Cox, Mesplé, Troyanos, Schoeffler, van Dam, Kerns, Yakar. Aix-en-Provence, 1966 - CD 1x Spontini: La Vestale - Janowitz, Py, Baldani, Ferrin; López Cobos. Roma, 1974 - CD 1x Roussel: Padmavati - Bouvier, Massard, Jobin, Destain; Scaglia. Rome, 1957 - CD 1x Rossini: Guglielmo Tell - Bechi, Filippeschi, Fineschi; Bellezza. London, 1958 - CD 1x Puccini: Turandot - Lindholm, Chauvet, Brunner, Wildermann, Santi. Genève, 1972 - CD 1x Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - Van Dam, Freni, Janowitz, von Stade, Bacquier, Berbié, Sénéchal; Solti. Versailles, 1973 - CD 1x Mozart: Don Giovanni - Soyer, Van Dam, M. Price, Te Kanawa, Burrows, Berbie, Van Allen, Moll; Solti. Paris, 1975 - CD 1x Mozart: Don Giovanni - Bacquier, Stich-Randall, Panerai, Alva, Vartenissian, Adani; Erede. Aix-en-Provence, 1960 - CD 1x Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - Sutherland, Arroyo, Vrenies; Bonygne. London, 1968 - CD 1x Janacek: Vec Makropulos (In French) - Söderström, Mars, Herzog, De Peyer; Bruck. ORTF, 1968 - CD 1x Gounod: Philémon et Baucis - Scotto, Misciano, Panerai, Montarsolo; Sanzogno. Roma, 1960 - CD 1x Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice - Bacquier, Guiot, Baleani; Fournet. Buenos Aires, 1966 - CD 1x Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland, Turp, Shaw, Rouleau, Elkins; Pritchard. Edinburgh, 1961 - CD 1x Delibes: Lakmé - Welting, Sirera, Massard, Munoz; Gallois. Paris, 1976 - CD 1x Boito: Mefistofele - Ramey, Meier, Mauro, Evans; Rudel. 1977 - CD 1x Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de perles - Micheau, Vanzo, Bacquier, Lovano; Rosenthal. France, 1959 - CD 1x Bellini: I Puritani - Sutherland, Filacuridi, Blanc, Modesti, Sinclair, Ward; Gui. Glyndebourne, 1960 - CD 1x Auber: La Muette de Portici - de Peyer, Dickerson, Price, Opie, Maievsky; Fredman. 1975 - CD 1x Adam: Le Toréador - Mady Mesplé, Clavensy, Amade. Paris, 1963 - CD


Yes, you did pushed out the boat a bit, If had know that I had warned you in advance.
Sorry


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Yes, you did pushed out the boat a bit, If had know that I had warned you in advance.
> Sorry


No problem. I had been on such an economy drive from roughly 2010-14 when I was saving to buy a house and literally counting every penny, that when I finally met my savings target I went a little crazy. Lesson learned about the customs charges, and I have enough opera CDs to keep me busy for a long time!


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> Depends on what you called big, however I do expect 4 opera's now, so I will be back to report.
> On the back off my mind, look at the value they put on your package.
> Only the real price for (almost) self recordable CD'S .


That is interesting, as I have an unknown package awaiting me with £10 custom charge. I'm sure I haven't ordered anything high value, so if I decide to get it the calculation of the Duty will have to be justifiable or I might ask for a refund! Unfortunately the aforementioned Royal Mail service charge will no doubt stand.

I'm really looking forward to the Brexit when even purchases from the EU will attract these levies. Not.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> That is interesting, as I have an unknown package awaiting me with £10 custom charge. I'm sure I haven't ordered anything high value, so if I decide to get it the calculation of the Duty will have to be justifiable or I might ask for a refund! Unfortunately the aforementioned Royal Mail service charge will no doubt stand.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Brexit when even purchases from the EU will attract these levies. Not.


The lady at the post office depot let me take a look at the package before I paid up. She's not bad for a Cliff Richard fan. I insisted because I was still psychologically scarred from having to pay a £1 surcharge for an underpaid package that turned out to be a 'free' catalogue, years ago. Maybe they would let you peek at the name of the sender and see if it rings any bells? (The trouble is, in the Highlands it may not even be worth the cost of the petrol to pick up a parcel, never mind customs charges.)


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> That is interesting, as I have an unknown package awaiting me with £10 custom charge. I'm sure I haven't ordered anything high value, so if I decide to get it the calculation of the Duty will have to be justifiable or I might ask for a refund! Unfortunately the aforementioned Royal Mail service charge will no doubt stand.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Brexit when even purchases from the EU will attract these levies. Not.


Can't you look it up in your archive or order history, what you ordered and the total price?


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> Can't you look it up in your archive or order history, what you ordered and the total price?


. It is a bit of a mystery. Why does my text jump a line when I post a quick reply?
I could if I knew the supplier, but I don't


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> The lady at the post office depot let me take a look at the package before I paid up. She's not bad for a Cliff Richard fan. I insisted because I was still psychologically scarred from having to pay a £1 surcharge for an underpaid package that turned out to be a 'free' catalogue, years ago. Maybe they would let you peek at the name of the sender and see if it rings any bells? (The trouble is, in the Highlands it may not even be worth the cost of the petrol to pick up a parcel, never mind customs charges.)


Congratulations on getting that sorted. Hopefully my mystery will be solved before my next summer holiday.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Figleaf said:


> I find that anything shipped internationally can either take an age to arrive, or be surprisingly quick.


I have the same experience and there is no correspondence between price I pay for shipping.... very odd.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wood said:


> That is interesting, as I have an unknown package awaiting me with £10 custom charge. I'm sure I haven't ordered anything high value, so if I decide to get it the calculation of the Duty will have to be justifiable or I might ask for a refund! Unfortunately the aforementioned Royal Mail service charge will no doubt stand.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Brexit when even purchases from the EU will attract these levies. Not.


Now I know I am really off-topic (hope I don't get banned for this, ShadowDancer) ... So I am going to ask several questions all at once here to minimize the "damage""

1. I am in USA and order from England and Europe somewhat frequently and I have never paid a customs charge (at least upon receiving a package)... there is usually a custom tag on the package... and only once have I paid a large shipping (w. combined customs?) and that was for a larger, non-music purchase from Germany. Do you folks not use UPS or FedEx so that you don't have to go somewhere to pick up your packages? Mine are delivered to my front door and I no longer live in a big city.

2. Thank you for sharing musical organization tips, etc.... for those of us still using iTunes (although I just started using an app for my new subscription to "ClassicsOnline"--the sound quality of those recordings is amazing!--can't remember who recommended that site  ) Could we not also have multiple iTunes user accounts on our own computer?? I am going to explore "Banshee" when I have more time.

3. I print a great deal of the conversations and responses on here and it just has resulted in bigger problem of how to organize the papers.... I started creating a few "Blogs" as a memory tool for myself, not for general reading. Do any of you have a similar memory problem? I was thinking I should create an Excel or Access Database file of these items, but that will probably get just as complicated very fast. Do most of you just rely on your wonderful memories?

4. Ok, ShadowDancer.... when I want to ask someone about a side-topic within another thread, as I frequently do, what is the proper way to do this.... Start a new thread and copy over the persons entry from a different thread (didn't think we were supposed to quote other threads in another thread accdg to TC rules, although I have seen that done a few times). Or just ask in a private message? I don't know if everyone reads and responds to their private messages and other people might be interested in the topic, plz let me know. Many Thanks!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wood said:


> . It is a bit of a mystery. Why does my text jump a line when I post a quick reply?
> I could if I knew the supplier, but I don't


Is it possible that you won something, Wood? Or are receiving a "promotional" item... I would have thought that all costs would be covered in such a case but you never know.


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> . It is a bit of a mystery. Why does my text jump a line when I post a quick reply?
> I could if I knew the supplier, but I don't


I truly taught that we all talked abut Opera depot, never mind, can;t you even find any hints on your credit cart account?
I can see it on mine, from hour to hour (if necessary ) where I spend my money


----------



## Wood

JosefinaHW said:


> Is it possible that you won something, Wood? Or are receiving a "promotional" item... I would have thought that all costs would be covered in such a case but you never know.


Possible, in which case I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> I truly taught that we all talked abut Opera depot, never mind, can;t you even find any hints on your credit cart account?
> I can see it on mine, from hour to hour (if necessary ) where I spend my money


Nothing has turned up so far, but I'll keep checking. Who knows, it could be Opera Depot, though I don't recall ordering from them.


----------



## Wood

JosefinaHW said:


> Now I know I am really off-topic (hope I don't get banned for this, ShadowDancer) ... So I am going to ask several questions all at once here to minimize the "damage""
> 
> 1. I am in USA and order from England and Europe somewhat frequently and I have never paid a customs charge (at least upon receiving a package)... there is usually a custom tag on the package... and only once have I paid a large shipping (w. combined customs?) and that was for a larger, non-music purchase from Germany. Do you folks not use UPS or FedEx so that you don't have to go somewhere to pick up your packages? Mine are delivered to my front door and I no longer live in a big city.
> 
> 2. Thank you for sharing musical organization tips, etc.... for those of us still using iTunes (although I just started using an app for my new subscription to "ClassicsOnline"--the sound quality of those recordings is amazing!--can't remember who recommended that site  ) Could we not also have multiple iTunes user accounts on our own computer?? I am going to explore "Banshee" when I have more time.
> 
> 3. I print a great deal of the conversations and responses on here and it just has resulted in bigger problem of how to organize the papers.... I started creating a few "Blogs" as a memory tool for myself, not for general reading. Do any of you have a similar memory problem? I was thinking I should create an Excel or Access Database file of these items, but that will probably get just as complicated very fast. Do most of you just rely on your wonderful memories?
> 
> 4. Ok, ShadowDancer.... when I want to ask someone about a side-topic within another thread, as I frequently do, what is the proper way to do this.... Start a new thread and copy over the persons entry from a different thread (didn't think we were supposed to quote other threads in another thread accdg to TC rules, although I have seen that done a few times). Or just ask in a private message? I don't know if everyone reads and responds to their private messages and other people might be interested in the topic, plz let me know. Many Thanks!


1. They will deliver the package to my front door, but only after I've paid them the Duty / VAT. This can be done online.

3. Many threads recur and recur and recur, so the issues become ingrained in your mind to the extent that even if you live to be 100 you will still be able to recall the evils of modernism and the Nazism of Wagner etc. 

I've raised threads asking for composer or recording recommendations. I copy them to a spreadsheet then save them locally in my folder system, dipping into them now and again to make a purchase or two.

4. Thread drift is fine within limits, but if it goes to far from the OP it is better to start a new thread. Ask things in the public forum, you'll get more replies!

Welcome to TC.


----------



## hpowders

I bought the CD of Shostakovich Symphony No. 8 with the London Symphony conducted by Rostropovich for one American penny. It doesn't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I bought the CD of Shostakovich Symphony No. 8 with the London Symphony conducted by Rostropovich for one American penny. It doesn't get any cheaper than that.


Now you need to enjoy it with some cheap wine. How about some Mad Dog 20/20? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Now you need to enjoy it with some cheap wine. How about some Mad Dog 20/20? :lol:


I found some sparkling sangria. Half a cent a bubble! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> Do you never do big orders Pugg?





Pugg said:


> Depends on what you called big, however I do expect 4 opera's now, so I will be back to report.
> On the back off my mind, look at the value they put on your package.
> Only the real price for (almost) self recordable CD'S .


Last order took 18 days , from ordering to my mailbox, very fair I think.:tiphat:
USA/ Europe


----------



## Pugg

Opera Depot : 50% off all Wagner Rings.:tiphat:

http://operadepot.com/collections/der-ring-des-nibelungen?mc_cid=61ef8c192a&mc_eid=3bd6df4900


----------



## chesapeake bay

Might as well add a link to this thread
http://www.talkclassical.com/40868-playclassics-master-file-giveaway.html#post1019699

I downloaded the Cabrera Debussy cd, it is quite good and.. Free now thats a bargain!


----------



## geralmar

I've noticed that every week or so the Sibelius symphonies 2&3 conducted by Maurice Abravanel on a DVD audio (no CD) goes on sale new and for a penny from several Amazon.com sellers. This has been going on for at least a couple of months. I broke down and ordered a copy (plus $3.99 postage). It arrived new as promised and shrink-wrapped. On the downside there isn't much general interest in this 1970s Utah Symphony recording.


----------



## bharbeke

The Bigger Beethoven Box from Bach Guild is a fantastic bargain at $0.99. I got a credit for $1 from buying something else on Amazon, and I applied it for this 15.5 hour set.


----------



## Pugg

Opera Depot = 60 % discount


----------



## Pugg

For those who_ don't l_ike big boxes; Mercury Living presence discount!

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/mercurylivingpresence?k=0&w=all


----------



## DavidA

I bought the Karajan / Philarmonia box for £4 yesterday. Note the same be was advertised for over £200 on Amazon!


----------



## KenOC

The insanity accelerates. The Petrenko Shostakovich symphony cycle is $9.99 at CD Universe.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9968253&style=music


----------



## JosefinaHW

KenOC said:


> The insanity accelerates. The Petrenko Shostakovich symphony cycle is $9.99 at CD Universe.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9968253&style=music


Prefer CDs to downloads, but purchased; thanks, Ken.... so used to Simon Rattle now I'm a bit worried about the change, so I thought I'd better start listening now.


----------



## dieter

KenOC said:


> The insanity accelerates. The Petrenko Shostakovich symphony cycle is $9.99 at CD Universe.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9968253&style=music


About what they're worth...


----------



## Triplets

Rubinstein 10 disc stereo Chopin recordings ordered for $12 on Amazon yesterday. I have some of these on RCA but the whole lot will no doubt benefit from Sony remastering


----------



## Weston

Speaking of CD Universe, which could as easily be named MP3 Universe, I stumbled on this interesting boxed set, The Parisian Symphony, of mostly 2nd tier classic era symphonic works, although it does include some Haydn and Beethoven. *7 CDs worth of music for $9.99 US* including works by --


----------



## DavidA

Bought these today - just 5 pounds the lot!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ivo Janssen ; Bach recordings.*

€29,95 / 20 CD'S


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ivo Janssen ; Bach recordings.*
> 
> €29,95 / 20 CD'S


Where's that at?


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Where's that at?


https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...-S%E4mtliche-Werke-f%FCr-Klavier/hnum/4933615

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this, so it may be premature, but 50 CDs for $122 strikes me as quite a bargain!


----------



## Marinera

DavidA said:


> Bought these today - just 5 pounds the lot!
> 
> View attachment 84939


You must be joking. Is it new? The lowest price I could find for this particular disc starts from arround 11 pounds, and I can't find it now even when I search, the next is over 16 pounds and that's even without the delivery fee.

Ah, it was the end of may. But still curious.


----------



## dieter

Presto Classics is having a 20th Century Composers sale. Get your tuttsi fruttsi caccophony...


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> Presto Classics is having a 20th Century Composers sale. Get your tuttsi fruttsi caccophony...


Lots of people saying their shopping coasts are to high.


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> Lots of people saying their shopping coasts are to high.


They're cheaper than MDT...


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Lots of people saying their shopping coasts are to high.


"Shopping" or "shipping"?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Shopping" or "shipping"?


As always....you are right, shipping, although they are no really that cheap


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Shopping" or "shipping"?


Shopping costs can be high: The more you shop, the more you spend.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Shopping costs can be high: The more you shop, the more you spend.


Amazon.UK had shopping free at 40 pounds, alas they stopped it already.
Germany however is € 30.00 shipping free, to my country that is.


----------



## Pugg

Presto classical : 75% discount on Pearl:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/pearl


----------



## Figleaf

*Peter Schreier and the Staatskapelle Dresden- Weihnachtslieder. Currently 76 pence!*










Christmas has come early with this bargain priced CD!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003WZVZSG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> Presto classical : 75% discount on Pearl:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promotion/pearl


Wow, this looks pretty good! Thanks for sharing!

This is a great opportunity to fill in some gaps in my collection. A lot of the Pearl CDs in the sale I've had since the 90s - I wonder if Pavilion Records are still going? They don't seem to have any presence on the internet.

Can you believe the Moreschi CD is only £2.62? I think I paid about £14 for it back in 1996 when I bought it with the money I got for my nineteenth birthday.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Pearl/OPAL9823

...
...

Oh dear, I just went a bit crazy and bought the following. Had to be done!

Pearl - GEM0218 Tenors of Imperial Russia Vol. II 4.20
Pearl - GEMM9140 Aksel Schiotz sings Nielsen 3.67
Pearl - GEMM9126 Echoes of the Temple - Cantors in Prayer & Folksong
3.67
Pearl - GEMM9398 Friedrich Schorr 7.35
Pearl - GEM0028 Antonio Paoli sings Opera Arias 3.67
Pearl - GEM0047 Antonio Cortis 3.67
Pearl - GEMM9127 Jose Mardones: The Great Spanish Bass
4.20
Pearl - GEMM9944 Friedrich Schorr in Die Meistersinger
3.67
Pearl - GEM0056 Leonid Sobinov - The HMV 'Historic Catalogue' Recordings
5.25
Pearl - GEMM9113 La Grande Epoque 3.67
Pearl - GEMM9015 Cantor Salomo Pinkasovitch 3.67
Pearl - GEMM9089 Emilio de Gogorza 3.67
Pearl - GEMM9180 Verdi: Rigoletto 5.25
Pearl - GEMM9050-2 Music From The New York Stage - 1890-1908
7.87


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Christmas has come early with this bargain priced CD!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003WZVZSG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It's a delightful album, great singer also. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> Wow, this looks pretty good! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> This is a great opportunity to fill in some gaps in my collection. A lot of the Pearl CDs in the sale I've had since the 90s - I wonder if Pavilion Records are still going? They don't seem to have any presence on the internet.
> 
> Can you believe the Moreschi CD is only £2.62? I think I paid about £14 for it back in 1996 when I bought it with the money I got for my nineteenth birthday.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Pearl/OPAL9823
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> Oh dear, I just went a bit crazy and bought the following. Had to be done!
> 
> Pearl - GEM0218 Tenors of Imperial Russia Vol. II 4.20
> Pearl - GEMM9140 Aksel Schiotz sings Nielsen 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9126 Echoes of the Temple - Cantors in Prayer & Folksong
> 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9398 Friedrich Schorr 7.35
> Pearl - GEM0028 Antonio Paoli sings Opera Arias 3.67
> Pearl - GEM0047 Antonio Cortis 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9127 Jose Mardones: The Great Spanish Bass
> 4.20
> Pearl - GEMM9944 Friedrich Schorr in Die Meistersinger
> 3.67
> Pearl - GEM0056 Leonid Sobinov - The HMV 'Historic Catalogue' Recordings
> 5.25
> Pearl - GEMM9113 La Grande Epoque 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9015 Cantor Salomo Pinkasovitch 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9089 Emilio de Gogorza 3.67
> Pearl - GEMM9180 Verdi: Rigoletto 5.25
> Pearl - GEMM9050-2 Music From The New York Stage - 1890-1908
> 7.87


That's what's one called shopping .:lol:


----------



## LarryShone

Got these two the other day in a shop in Middlesbrough, all CDs £2 each. 
I already have the Schumann pf cnc but on a no name part works disk. And this is Perahia!


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Wow, this looks pretty good! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> This is a great opportunity to fill in some gaps in my collection. A lot of the Pearl CDs in the sale I've had since the 90s -
> *Pearl - GEMM9050-2 Music From The New York Stage - 1890-1908*
> 7.87


1890? How was that recorded?


----------



## Vaneyes

MDT (UK) is offering 387 Decca & DG doubles for 3.95 GBP, or 3.29 GBP EX. VAT. Sale ends September 28, 2016.

http://www.mdt.co.uk/special-offers/decca-and-dg-2cds.html


----------



## LarryShone

Vaneyes said:


> MDT (UK) is offering 387 Decca & DG doubles for 3.95 GBP, or 3.29 GBP EX. VAT. Sale ends September 28, 2016.
> 
> http://www.mdt.co.uk/special-offers/decca-and-dg-2cds.html


Some nice offerings there, including some Bach I wouldnt mind trying!


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> 1890? How was that recorded?


Figleaf is not always in, answer coming soon .


----------



## geralmar

Amazon.com is selling the DG 38-CD Karajan Symphony Edition for $39.50.

Amazon.com is also selling as a pre-order the Warner Classics 101-CD Karajan Complete Remastered Edition for $136.79. The MP3 is only $4.99. From the information provided the recordings seem to all be from EMI, 1946-81.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

geralmar said:


> Amazon.com is selling the DG 38-CD Karajan Symphony Edition for $39.50.
> 
> Amazon.com is also selling as a pre-order the Warner Classics 101-CD Karajan Complete Remastered Edition for $136.79. The MP3 is only $4.99. From the information provided the recordings seem to all be from EMI, 1946-81.


Karajan Complete Remastered Edition on mp3 is only 2 discs worth of music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

geralmar said:


> Amazon.com is selling the DG 38-CD Karajan Symphony Edition for $39.50.


That's an insanely good deal.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Karajan: Symphony Edition Box set, Import
Herbert Von Karajan (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)

Audio CD
$39.50
5 Used from $37.00 36 New from $35.81

https://www.amazon.com/Karajan-Symp...001DCQIAU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> That's an insanely good deal.


And _they_ ship outside the U.S.A, tanks for sharing.


----------



## geralmar

Amazon.com is selling the 101-CD Karajan Complete Remastered Edition for $95.99. These are all his mono and stereo EMI recordings.

Edit: I ordered it; but now Amazon says two to four weeks before shipping.


----------



## joen_cph

For Europeans:

Mutter´s late DG set of the Mozart Concertos etc. 3 CD:

€ 1,47 second hand + postage (I paid around € 5 totally via another amazon.fr dealer)(probably quickly sold out)

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list...rds=mutter+dg+mozart+concertos&condition=used


----------



## LarryShone

The shop I visited today sells only refurbished CDs (and DVDs ), all £2 each or 3 for a fiver. Mostly pop and rock but there are classical gems to be found, and all arranged alphabetically. Its like being in a candy store!


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is involved in refurbishing CDs? I normally buy used but avoid any that said refurbished because it seems they must have been abused to require that much effort. I like clean used CDs.


----------



## KenOC

I may stay home too much, but have never heard of a "refurbished" CD. If it involves, say, replacing a cracked jewel case, I'm fine with that, but otherwise... 

"Well, sometimes they're all scratched up. So we put clear shoe polish on 'em and buff 'em up real good. If that doesn't work, then we get our big can of spar varnish..."


----------



## bigshot

A refurbished CD is probably one that has had slight surface scratches buffed out. It doesn't hurt it. The label side of a CD is the part that is delicate, not the playing side. Polishing makes them like new. I've done it to my own CDs that have gotten scuffed in the car. Meguiar's Plastic Polish works wonders.


----------



## grasprelease

Maybe not ridiculous but not bad at all.









*Karajan OPERAS box (DG, 70cd)* is currently *US$104.55* (with shipping within USA an additional $9), and if the price holds until they have their usual Nov biannual 10% off sale, even a bit better. (I can't remember the dates of that sale; I rely on email notification.)
I wish I'd waited to buy as ICD's price was higher when I ordered mine two weeks ago! Nothing sours a good deal like a better deal.


----------



## dafnis

Was ordering a new piano stool since after 15 years a leg got completely busted... and what was my surprise when I've seen the Mozart 225, 200-CD box set plus books et al on Amazon UK at £175, that's less than half the regular price! Of course HAD TO order it, might have a few repeats but looks a tremendous bargain at less than a quid per CD


----------



## grasprelease

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81LQ0C-vU3L._SL1500_.jpg

Perhaps only a deal for those in the USA, and maybe still not much lower than I have seen at some European vendors.

At the risk of sounding like a Karajan shill, the current Importcds price of the big *"Complete Remastered Edition" 101cd slipcased collection* is lower even than the recent brief dip at Amazon; after applying the 10%-off sale coupon (good until Nov 21) and then adding shipping, the 101cd set comes to ~US$98.


----------



## Pugg

grasprelease said:


> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81LQ0C-vU3L._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> Perhaps only a deal for those in the USA, and maybe still not much lower than I have seen at some European vendors.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a Karajan shill, the current Importcds price of the big *"Complete Remastered Edition" 101cd slipcased collection* is lower even than the recent brief dip at Amazon; after applying the 10%-off sale coupon (good until Nov 21) and then adding shipping, the 101cd set comes to ~US$98.


Presto U.K has also a good deal on that one.


----------



## metro845

*Which Medular Plastic Polish?*

Amazon carries several different Megular Plastic Polishes. Which one do you use, and how do you apply it?



bigshot said:


> A refurbished CD is probably one that has had slight surface scratches buffed out. It doesn't hurt it. The label side of a CD is the part that is delicate, not the playing side. Polishing makes them like new. I've done it to my own CDs that have gotten scuffed in the car. Meguiar's Plastic Polish works wonders.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ I bought a packet of CD surface polishing compound and it proceeded to make a slightly scratched surface into a very scratched surface. Still played but, never again.


----------



## bigshot

metro845 said:


> Amazon carries several different Megular Plastic Polishes. Which one do you use, and how do you apply it?


Strangely enough, the plastic cleaner is the polish and the polish is a cleaner! I use both. The first one gets me 90% there, then the second one puts a nice shiny clear finish on.


----------



## Pugg

grasprelease said:


> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81LQ0C-vU3L._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> Perhaps only a deal for those in the USA, and maybe still not much lower than I have seen at some European vendors.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a Karajan shill, the current Importcds price of the big *"Complete Remastered Edition" 101cd slipcased collection* is lower even than the recent brief dip at Amazon; after applying the 10%-off sale coupon (good until Nov 21) and then adding shipping, the 101cd set comes to ~US$98.


JPC.de have this set for €99.00


----------



## grasprelease

If anyone sees any 'Black Friday' deals that might be of forum interest, please inform us! I tend not to follow the 'flash sales' etc, because I am weak enough to fall for "good deals" that might be pretty inessential acquisitions, and also because there just seems to be something creepy and decadent and irrelevant about deal-browsing...it bugs me. But that doesn't mean that great music can't end up on sale! And I will be be a sucker for it.

I am mostly clearly _*not immune to box sets*_.

Sorry to lapse into Importcds shillery, but with their 10% coupon (expiring today, Mon 21 Nov), the Leonard Bernstein VOLUME 2 box from Universal is ~US$95 shipped in the USA...not a bad deal. Soon I will be banned from the forum as a Bons Plans Classique or Kirk McElhearn style box pimp. So sorry!


----------



## starthrower

Classical music has been selling at ridiculous bargains for years now. But importcds doesn't have the best prices for classical. Amazon vendors, and Presto Classical have great box set deals. I just bought the Tennstedt Mahler 16 CD box for 17 dollars from an Amazon vendor.


----------



## proffrink

How about the complete Beethoven piano sonatas performed by Jenő Jandó for 6 bucks?

http://shop.classicsonline.com/albums/57676ad3034f2d8d4e15bf5f?type=download


----------



## proffrink

In 16/44, I might add.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

proffrink said:


> How about the complete Beethoven piano sonatas performed by Jenő Jandó for 6 bucks?
> 
> http://shop.classicsonline.com/albums/57676ad3034f2d8d4e15bf5f?type=download


Jandó's cycle is actually rather good. I collected it in instalments as Naxos brought out the original CDs, and enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wow, all three operas and an additional disk on sale for $17.46 new!


----------



## satoru

I checked whether these sets were already posted or not and I didn't find them so posting here. Please forgive me if I missed and double posted.

The Romantic Piano Concerto Anthology, Vol 1 (1750-1822), Vol 2 (1823-1880) and Vol 3 (1881-1960) from VoxBox on Amazon Digital Music. Only $0.99 each for MP3 download. Vol 1 has 24 pieces, 31 pieces in Vol2 and 26 in Vol 3. Although some tracks a messed up (as usual for super cheap MP3 set on Amazon), the set is loaded with rarely heard pieces. Worth for $0.99 each, at least for me. Enjoy!

https://www.amazon.com/Romantic-Concerto-Anthology-1750-1822-VoxMegaBox/dp/B01G98XUQW/ref=sr_1_3?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1482087631&sr=1-3-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=romantic+piano+concertos+vox
https://www.amazon.com/Romantic-Concerto-Anthology-1823-1880-VoxMegaBox/dp/B01H32A7NC/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1482087631&sr=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=romantic+piano+concertos+vox
https://www.amazon.com/Romantic-Concerto-Anthology-1881-1962-VoxMegaBox/dp/B01I0AOY26/ref=sr_1_2?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1482087631&sr=1-2-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=romantic+piano+concertos+vox

PS. The composer info is missing from Amazon track listing, but you'll find it in the customer review.


----------



## bigshot

Thanks! Downloading now.


----------



## Granate

Amazon Spain sells Celibidache Bruckner symphonies 3-9 + Te Deum + Mass No.3 for *19€*. Very tempting.
https://www.amazon.es/Bruckner-Symphonies-Deum-Mass-Minor/dp/B005HYNCTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483953539&sr=8-1&keywords=celibidache+bruckner


----------



## SixFootScowl

Five Wagner operas for as low as $3 for used VG and used Like New!
A couple listings showing up on Half.com too. Probably same sellers, 
but remember shipping is cheaper on Half.

Per an Amazon reviewer:
Rienzi-Krips/Vienna 1960
Flying Dutchman-Krauss/Bavarian State Opera 1944
Tannhauser-Sawallisch/Rome RAI 1972
Lohengrin-Jochum/Bayreuth 1954
Tristan-C Kleiber/Bayreuth 1974

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VZAVX0/


----------



## bigshot

Here's a good one... Complete Beethoven Symphonies on 3 blu-rays with several extras as well. Rafael Fruehbeck de Burgos / Danish National Symphony Orchestra. Well reviewed. 5.1 sound *$25* (Amazon is sold out but 3rd party sellers still have it at this price). Grab it quick!









http://amzn.to/2jtUy7z


----------



## Robert Gamble

Not sure if this one has been posted yet. All of Beethoven's Piano Sonatas by Annie Fischer for $9.99 (MP3)? Yes please.

http://www.cduniverse.com/checkout/cart.asp?dlid=33233266&nodisplay=0&style=music


----------



## Robert Gamble

And even more 'yes please' for an MP3 set.









As someone who wants to start to explore Mahler, I couldn't possibly resist this if only for the 3rd that most reviews say is special (I have two 2nds already, and the 1st appears to be the one that most reviewers are 'meh' about). But all three for $0.99? (Nope, I didn't miss a 9).
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9049997&style=mp3


----------



## Robert Gamble

The Mahler unfortunately only gives you the 1st track of the 1st CD in spite of it saying you get the whole album (or at least implying it). On the page, it shows all the tracks for the CD and at the very bottom shows a single MP3 track. I'm complaining about it, will see what the result is...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Some of those $.99 Amazon downloads.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just downloaded the Amazon Big Baroque Box III for 99 cents in order to get this opera:









I had spent a couple hours searching out this opera and had settled on this set, and rather than spend 49 shipped for a used CD, I figured for 99 cents I have instant gratification and save a lot of money to spend on some other CD. In all this set has 129 tracks. Check it out: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUGYHPS/
The opera above is the last 13 tracks.


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> Just downloaded the Amazon Big Baroque Box III for 99 cents in order to get this opera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had spent a couple hours searching out this opera and had settled on this set, and rather than spend 49 shipped for a used CD, I figured for 99 cents I have instant gratification and save a lot of money to spend on some other CD. In all this set has 129 tracks. Check it out: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUGYHPS/
> The opera above is the last 13 tracks.


Cheers Flo. Stunning bargain. There's some excellent other stuff in this box. it is available on .co.uk for £9.69. Still a bargain if not in the same league as yours.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yeah and then I saw this whole set embedded in the 99 cent Big Baroque Choral Box, and so bought it too. Nice because it is my first Italian Gluck Orfeo (I have two of the French Gluck Orphee):









I didn't bother to download the rest of either box as am not interested in baroque instrumental or other at this time. They are up on the Amazon site under my albums and I can always download them later if I want to, or play them direct from Amazon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bargains. Any given recording at Amazon Marketplace. Search for with a Low to High relevance filter.


----------



## jegreenwood

Florestan said:


> Yeah and then I saw this whole set embedded in the 99 cent Big Baroque Choral Box, and so bought it too. Nice because it is my first Italian Gluck Orfeo (I have two of the French Gluck Orphee):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother to download the rest of either box as am not interested in baroque instrumental or other at this time. They are up on the Amazon site under my albums and I can always download them later if I want to, or play them direct from Amazon.


They're also available on Tidal (with CD quality streaming). I presume Spotify as well.

Since last summer, I've only made one large purchase of classical music. All of my other exploration has been done with Tidal. It's $20 a month and I probably average 2 or 3 albums a day with it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

$5.50 download from Presto classical. Not my favourite 9th but still excellent.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4636262


----------



## SixFootScowl

One thing about downloads is they sometimes come with baggage. My La Serva Padrona from the Big Baroque Box III (post 258) transferred fine to my MP3, displaying the correct album cover that I pulled from the CD display, and burns to disk. Not so for the Gluck Orfeo et Euridice from the Big Baroque Choral Box (post 260). It would neither burn to disk, nor display the correct album cover, but instead displayed the digital download's image, even though I had put the correct cover in the folder on my player. So I loaded all the tracks into a music editor and saved them back to a new folder. Now it displays the correct album cover.


----------



## LarryShone

Picked up this haul recently from a refurbished CD shop-including my first Nielsen album!


And I got these recently from a charity shop


----------



## SixFootScowl

LarryShone said:


> Picked up this haul recently from a *refurbished CD *shop-including my first Nielsen album!


What is meant by "refurbished CD"?


----------



## LarryShone

Florestan said:


> What is meant by "refurbished CD"?


Used or ex catalogue CDs that have been refurbished/repackaged. Lot of bargains to be had in there


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> Picked up this haul recently from a refurbished CD shop-including my first Nielsen album!
> 
> 
> And I got these recently from a charity shop


The original price for making these CD's are worth goodness me so much more.


----------



## LarryShone

Pugg said:


> The original price for making these CD's are worth goodness me so much more.


That place has saved me a lot of money and increased my collection rapidly. Meanwhile vinyl LPs sell for ridiculous money


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> That place has saved me a lot of money and increased my collection rapidly. Meanwhile vinyl LPs sell for ridiculous money


I do help my local second-hand shop from time to time, when he gets another load of discs in, CD and Vinyl, so I am in the front row seat when it comes to vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

Presto has a wonderful sale - 50% on historic boxes on Diapason La discothèque idéale de Diapason

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promo.php?promo=721&blurb=721


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Presto has a wonderful sale - 50% on historic boxes on Diapason La discothèque idéale de Diapason
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promo.php?promo=721&blurb=721


Except that I'm allergic to boxes with more than 4 CDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Except that I'm allergic to boxes with more than 4 CDs.


Repackage it into three separate boxes of 4 CDs each.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Except that I'm allergic to boxes with more than 4 CDs.


For that price I am sure you can afford a little cream for your allergy. :devil:


----------



## Triplets

Vaneyes said:


> Except that I'm allergic to boxes with more than 4 CDs.


Allegra, Claritin, or Zyrtec


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This may already be common knowledge. 
Not exactly an mp3 or dvd but Spotify does their 3 months for $9.99 and you can add another month for .99 after that. I did it last year and it is letting me do it again this year. It's a great way to sample music before buying.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Found this Bizet Symphony at a great bargain price of $1.99 for the mp3. This recording is one of the best available.








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005362AE0/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95453


Five brand new CD's for 11 euro (and free shipping). Lovely bargain. Thanks for the tip Pugg!
https://www.jpc.de/


----------



## grasprelease

*Prazak Beethoven complete quartets SACD*

The Prazak Quartet's complete Beethoven string quartets set (hybrid SACD from Praga) is available from an Ebay seller for ridiculous low price....a little over US$7.00 shipped to USA. Several copies left from an apparently reputable dealer, "brand new":
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-T...3fecb58&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=172750004710
(Ebay item #232368961406)

If you miss that deal, JPC seems to be offering the same set for 20 Euro incl VAT, before shipping. And Amazon had some copies, not many, pop up from a reputable Marketplace dealer for under $20 shipped. This will probably come out in Blu-Ray Audio next week...whatever!

This post could look better, but for the moment I cannot figure out how to use this awful new forum dashboard.


----------



## Pugg

grasprelease said:


> The Prazak Quartet's complete Beethoven string quartets set (hybrid SACD from Praga) is available from an Ebay seller for ridiculous low price....a little over US$7.00 shipped to USA. Several copies left from an apparently reputable dealer, "brand new":
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-T...3fecb58&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=172750004710
> (Ebay item #232368961406)
> 
> If you miss that deal, JPC seems to be offering the same set for 20 Euro incl VAT, before shipping. And Amazon had some copies, not many, pop up from a reputable Marketplace dealer for under $20 shipped. This will probably come out in Blu-Ray Audio next week...whatever!
> 
> This post could look better, but for the moment I cannot figure out how to use this awful new forum dashboard.


The seller doesn't ship to my country.


----------



## bigshot

Naxos 30th Anniversary Box Set: 30 CDs for $30 shipped to the US
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Collection-Various-Naxos-8503293/dp/B06X1GB7RF/

Kind of a grab bag assortment, but at a dollar a disc, who's complaining?


----------



## Klassik

bigshot said:


> Naxos 30th Anniversary Box Set: 30 CDs for $30 shipped to the US
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Collection-Various-Naxos-8503293/dp/B06X1GB7RF/
> 
> Kind of a grab bag assortment, but at a dollar a disc, who's complaining?


Interesting. It has a lot of "essential" works in it, but it also has some oddball works as well. Given that Naxos is famous for their recordings of lesser known works, it is pretty neat. I probably won't buy it, but thanks for the link.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bigshot said:


> Naxos 30th Anniversary Box Set: 30 CDs for $30 shipped to the US
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Collection-Various-Naxos-8503293/dp/B06X1GB7RF/
> 
> Kind of a grab bag assortment, but at a dollar a disc, who's complaining?


Probably a nice set for introducing someone to classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> Interesting. It has a lot of "essential" works in it, but it also has some oddball works as well. Given that Naxos is famous for their recordings of lesser known works, it is pretty neat. I probably won't buy it, but thanks for the link.


Naxos was wise to stay away from Early Naxos orchestral for the most part, and use chamber instead of orchestral for some core composers.

Highlights are precious few: *Bruckner* 5 w. Tinter; *Gliere* 3, w. Falletta; *Rodrigo* Concierto de Aranjuez, w. Kraft; *Szymanowski* Stabat Mater, w. Wit. The *Rodrigo* is a "must have".:tiphat:


----------



## Granate

*JPC*



Art Rock said:


> View attachment 95453
> 
> 
> Five brand new CD's for 11 euro (and free shipping). Lovely bargain. Thanks for the tip Pugg!
> https://www.jpc.de/


Very interesting sales with cheap delivery rates for Europe.
In terms of Wagner CDs, not the best place to search for historical recordings

*10€* for Klemperer's Höllander
*50€* for the complete Barenboim Wagner set
and *10€* for a seemly pirate release (again by Intense Media) of the 53 Keilberth Ring. I don't know about the sound yet, but the cover design is embarrasing:


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Very interesting sales with cheap delivery rates for Europe.
> In terms of Wagner CDs, not the best place to search for historical recordings
> 
> *10€* for Klemperer's Höllander
> *50€* for the complete Barenboim Wagner set
> and *10€* for a seemly pirate release (again by Intense Media) of the 53 Keilberth Ring. I don't know about the sound yet, but the cover design is embarrasing:
> 
> ]


That's the joy of internet, just search till you find the right price, must say again, the service from JPC is outstanding.


----------



## proffrink

How about Adam Fischer's Haydn cycle, in 16-bit/44.1kHz, for 12.99, or roughly $0.39 per CD?

https://us.7digital.com/artist/austro-hungarian-haydn-orchestra-joseph-haydn-and-adam-fischer/release/haydn-the-complete-symphonies-6135317

proffrink™: Finding you the REAL bargains!


----------



## Art Rock

Wolfgang Holzmair - Das Mahler Album

Listening to it now. A real CD (not download), including two world premieres. Just under one euro.


----------



## proffrink

Art Rock said:


> Wolfgang Holzmair - Das Mahler Album
> 
> Listening to it now. A real CD (not download), including two world premieres. Just under one euro.


Oh, for sure, JPC has a ton of bargains! If you're looking for cheap CDs, just go to their search page (https://www.jpc.de/s/all) and sort by Price Ascending.

And if anyone likes mega box-sets, you may be interested to know that the Sony Baroque Masterpieces 60-CD box set is still on sale for 25 Euros.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Meisterwerke-des-Barock-60CD-Sonderedition/hnum/9383995

I'm still working my way through it myself.


----------



## Vaneyes

proffrink said:


> Oh, for sure, *JPC has a ton of bargains! *If you're looking for cheap CDs, just go to their search page (https://www.jpc.de/s/all) and sort by Price Ascending.
> 
> And if anyone likes mega box-sets, you may be interested to know that the Sony Baroque Masterpieces 60-CD box set is still on sale for 25 Euros.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ke-des-Barock-60CD-Sonderedition/hnum/9383995
> 
> I'm still working my way through it myself.


JPC's flat shipping fee of 9.99 Euros encourages large orders from distant lands. I haven't used their service because my orders are small due to need...but, I'll surmise that deals must be really big deals to marginalize customs import fees and duties effect.


----------



## classical yorkist

Good golly but I really want that Baroque box set, if only funds weren't so limited.


----------



## proffrink

Vaneyes said:


> JPC's flat shipping fee of 9.99 Euros encourages large orders from distant lands. I haven't used their service because my orders are small due to need...but, I'll surmise that deals must be really big deals to marginalize customs import fees and duties effect.


I suppose I've been fortunate. All of my orders from them that have been shipped to my home here in Canada have been thankfully duty- and fee-free. Perhaps they factor that into the shipping cost, I don't know.

Actually, the odd thing I've noticed is that the cost of the items is actually slightly cheaper once I've added it to my cart. Not sure if that's related to what region I'm in (perhaps VAT is calculated into the sticker price, but since I'm in Canada, I don't have to pay it).

But yeah, the extra shipping cost outside Germany/the EU definitely encourages bulk orders, so buying one or two $1 items is out of the question. Even so, the shipping cost is pretty darned reasonable, I'd say, especially since it's a flat shipping rate.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> JPC's flat shipping fee of 9.99 Euros encourages large orders from distant lands. I haven't used their service because my orders are small due to need...but, I'll surmise that deals must be really big deals to marginalize customs import fees and duties effect.


We have friends in the U.K and the U.S , they never paid any import services whatsoever.


----------



## Merl

I just replaced my (dodgy...ahem) Mackerras/RLPO Beethoven Symphony cycle with a secondhand one for £4. As if I didn't have enough Beethoven symphony cycles!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> Presto has a wonderful sale - 50% on historic boxes on Diapason La discothèque idéale de Diapason
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promo.php?promo=721&blurb=721


The Beethoven symphony set sold out. I was able to purchase mine last week.


----------



## proffrink

Just went through this entire thread to make sure I'm not repeating anything. BTW, that Essential Masses download from Google Play - mwah!! Thanks tortkis!

Not much else to add at the moment. ClassicsOnline has shut down, of course, but the Jando set I mentioned earlier is still avalable from 7digital for only 50¢ more at $6.49 ($5.49 for 320kbps MP3/M4A):

https://us.7digital.com/artist/jeno-jando-4/release/virtual-box-set-complete-beethoven-piano-sonatas-2085661

Oh, and it appears that X5 Music Group has a new series of 99¢ music downloads on Amazon. Just do a search in Digital Music for "111". Here's the Beethoven entry:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPJUZ1M

Can't vouch for the quality yet, and there may be repetition with previous mega-download sets on Amazon. The works themselves seem to be a mixture of complete works and single movements.


----------



## proffrink

Actually, come to think of it, I don't think I ever saw this mentioned. 24 hours of classical music for $10!






This page shows which 23 albums the tracks were taken from (the Messiah being two CDs, of course):

https://www.naxos.com/news/?op=688&displayMenu=Naxos_News&type=2


----------



## bharbeke

Bach Guild is back with its first new release in months, the Big Piano Box:

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Piano-Box-Various-artists/dp/B073SJ4LB5/ref=pd_ys_ir_all_6

What performances from this would people recommend?

There are plans in the works for a harpsichord and an organ box in August.


----------



## Pugg

Talking about bargain prices:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/offers


----------



## SixFootScowl

Don't recall if this was mentioned but complete 32 Beethoven piano sonatas download for 99 cents:









I don't have a complete sonatas set yet, so am downloading this right now:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MS9DT3Q/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> The Beethoven symphony set sold out. I was able to purchase mine last week.


It is gone on Presto Classics but you can still get it at amazon with mp3 download:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-symphonies-intégrales-discothèque-Diapason/dp/B00U27Y9AI


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Florestan said:


> Don't recall if this was mentioned but complete 32 Beethoven piano sonatas download for 99 cents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a complete sonatas set yet, so am downloading this right now:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MS9DT3Q/


I did this one for $.99. It's adequate. I have mixed it with the Bruce Hungerford Sonatas available on the Big Beethoven Box sets. Taub is good to my ears for a handful of the sonatas but downright obnoxious for some others. So, I made my own box set and mixed Taub and Hungerford.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

proffrink said:


> Just went through this entire thread to make sure I'm not repeating anything. BTW, that Essential Masses download from Google Play - mwah!! Thanks tortkis!
> 
> Not much else to add at the moment. ClassicsOnline has shut down, of course, but the Jando set I mentioned earlier is still avalable from 7digital for only 50¢ more at $6.49 ($5.49 for 320kbps MP3/M4A):
> 
> https://us.7digital.com/artist/jeno-jando-4/release/virtual-box-set-complete-beethoven-piano-sonatas-2085661
> 
> Oh, and it appears that X5 Music Group has a new series of 99¢ music downloads on Amazon. Just do a search in Digital Music for "111". Here's the Beethoven entry:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPJUZ1M
> 
> Can't vouch for the quality yet, and there may be repetition with previous mega-download sets on Amazon. The works themselves seem to be a mixture of complete works and single movements.


For the 111's on Amazon. The Piano selections with Bach/Serkin and Beethoven/Hungerford I can vouch for. I have the Serkin Goldberg and Italian concerto CD and he is as good as they get. I saw Novaes listed on some pieces and he is excellent also. Brendel is of course a master. However, I can't speak to the recording quality on any of these sets.


----------



## proffrink

Oldhoosierdude said:


> For the 111's on Amazon. The Piano selections with Bach/Serkin and Beethoven/Hungerford I can vouch for. I have the Serkin Goldberg and Italian concerto CD and he is as good as they get. I saw Novaes listed on some pieces and he is excellent also. Brendel is of course a master. However, I can't speak to the recording quality on any of these sets.


That's good to know! I'll have to give these sets a much closer look when I get the chance.

Another one of those "super-long tracks priced as a single track" tracks:










http://www.qobuz.com/de-de/album/rzewski-the-people-united-will-never-be-defeated-frederic-rzewski/0636943936023

The first track is over an hour long, but it is priced at only 0,83 €.


----------



## haydnfan

Annie Fischer's Beethoven Piano Sonatas set is $12.49 in flac. Way cheaper than the price on cd. I consider her set to be one of the best out there, and given how expensive the cds are when they are even in print... this is awesome!



The tagging is terrible though, and I spend a bit of time retagging it. I contacted CS at 7digital about it, but who knows how long it would take for them to contact Hungarton to revise.


----------



## proffrink

haydnfan said:


> The tagging is terrible though, and I spend a bit of time retagging it. I contacted CS at 7digital about it, but who knows how long it would take for them to contact Hungarton to revise.


Thanks for informing the authorities, buddy! Now they're almost certainly going to 'correct' the price... 

Regarding tagging: MusicBrainz Picard. Give it a look.


----------



## haydnfan

I already have a tagger, mp3tag. I don't think it's a pricing error, there are alot of bargains on that site.


----------



## proffrink

haydnfan said:


> I already have a tagger, mp3tag. I don't think it's a pricing error, there are alot of bargains on that site.


Mhm, I hope you're right. My apologies for yesterday, I was just kind of annoyed because I was waiting for my next paycheck to jump on that, then I read your post and was like, 'aw crap, now I gotta get it right now!' Not really your fault, you're just a customer looking for better service.

Regarding MusicBrainz Picard, the difference between it and other taggers like mp3tag is that it will actually scan your music files and match them to recordings in its database, and use that info to autotag it. It looks like the Annie Fischer Beethoven cycle is in the MusicBrainz database and it has AcoustIDs attached, so it should work. I'll give it a try myself and let you know if it works out.


----------



## haydnfan

proffrink said:


> Mhm, I hope you're right. My apologies for yesterday, I was just kind of annoyed because I was waiting for my next paycheck to jump on that, then I read your post and was like, 'aw crap, now I gotta get it right now!' Not really your fault, you're just a customer looking for better service.
> 
> Regarding MusicBrainz Picard, the difference between it and other taggers like mp3tag is that it will actually scan your music files and match them to recordings in its database, and use that info to autotag it. It looks like the Annie Fischer Beethoven cycle is in the MusicBrainz database and it has AcoustIDs attached, so it should work. I'll give it a try myself and let you know if it works out.


Okay I definitely need that program then, it would save alot of time!


----------



## classical yorkist

Re. those Bach Guild boxes on amazon, eg. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P77HNL0/ref=pd_mp3_als_qp_pa, are they any good?


----------



## bharbeke

classical yorkist said:


> Re. those Bach Guild boxes on amazon, eg. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P77HNL0/ref=pd_mp3_als_qp_pa, are they any good?


They are pretty good. Some of them have more music than others, but when they are $0.99, the value proposition is about the same for all of them. They are better if you are just starting to build your colleciton, but certain works, such as the Bruce Hungerford Beethoven piano sonatas, are competitive with the same works in top-dollar sets. The thing I like best about the Bach Guild sets is that they include complete works instead of sampling movements like a lot of other introductory classical CDs.

You can try them out on Spotify before buying if the Amazon samples are too short. I love the Beethoven sets, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mozart boxes.


----------



## classical yorkist

There's a baroque choral box that looks good, I think I'll give it a go. At that price it'd be churlish not to.


----------



## Granate

*Knappertsbusch Bruckner from Japan*

*Cheapest Bruckner Knappertsbusch box currently available ($18+D)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> *Cheapest Bruckner Knappertsbusch box currently available ($18+D)*


What do you think of this set? I'm a Bruckner fan and am immediately interested, but Knap's recordings can be hit or miss. And how is the sound?

(I see from looking at your Bruckner challenges, so far you have the 8th as very good, 5th as decent, and the 7th as good.)


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> What do you think of this set? I'm a Bruckner fan and am immediately interested, but Knap's recordings can be hit or miss. And how is the sound?


I didn't know Frank Sinatra dug Bruckner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> I didn't know Frank Sinatra dug Bruckner.


Maybe he became a fan after finding out that the first symphony is about a saucy maid.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe he became a fan after finding out that the first symphony is about a saucy maid.


If conversations could occur between them, they might be discussing organ size:

portable vs. pipe.


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> What do you think of this set? I'm a Bruckner fan and am immediately interested, but Knap's recordings can be hit or miss. And how is the sound?
> 
> (I see from looking at your Bruckner challenges, so far you have the 8th as very good, 5th as decent, and the 7th as good.)


*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1896 Version, Ed. Schalk)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Dreamlife (1959 Live recording)*

_Only the finale saves itself from the average performance that is recorded here. Notice the speed of the Adagio._
*C-*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Hunt (1949 Live recording / 1990 Issue Edition)*

_In good shape as well as Furtwängler, with a better sound recording and more linear throughout the movements._
*C*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Dreamlife (1963 Live recording / 2006 Remastered Edition)*

_Good performance, again with the great entry of the Allegro, swinging correctly in the Adagio, nice. But that's all I can say. With the Bayerischen Staatsorchester he is more daunting._
*C*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1903 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1950 Live recording / 2010 Remastered Edition)*

_A bit blander than the studio recording. Incredible resonance again that makes the strings shine, but I am a little cold anyway._
*C*

To he honest, it made me jump when I saw the price and the contents, but I find out that the No.4 is not the Vienna studio from 1955 but a concert from 1964 which I have not found anywhere else. I would love to buy some Knappertsbusch Bruckner, but I would go for individual CDs. 

But I have another request. Maybe some of you can do me a favour if you are also Bruckner fans. I'm listening to the remaining recordings of Jaap van Zweden Bruckner cycle and it is going swiftly for a rave review. However, I'm rating both the Schaller recordings and the new Bolton cycle out of scratch. *I would love to count on a second opinion from any of you.* I'm really liking the Ivor Bolton set with the Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, and also impressed for the Schaller cleanness and sound quality. If it only was Bolton it would be fine because I find the general style to be extremely divisive: I defend the skills of the Mozarteumorchester to perform grand Bruckner symphonies, but I am feeling more on the fence about Ivor Bolton pacing and role.
















Available to stream in Spotify.

*Some lengthy reviews of Bolton*


----------



## proffrink

haydnfan said:


> Okay I definitely need that program then, it would save alot of time!


Sorry, I got distracted earlier, lol. Anyway, I tried it and it worked just perfectly! Of course, whether it will work with any particular album is entirely dependent upon whether someone has taken the time to catalogue it in the MusicBrainz system and linked fingerprints of the audio files to the particular recordings (which in this case, somebody, or some group of people, did).

BTW, I like your username! I'm actually on something of a Haydn kick right now, having purchased a recording of his complete symphonies, and I'm currently looking for recordings of his string quartets and keyboard sonatas. I'll probably end up picking up the recording of the string quartets by the Festetics Quartet mentioned earlier (once I can figure out how to get around CD Universe's region locking, heh), but I'm having a struggle deciding which keyboard sonata cycle to pick up. There seems to be a lot of them out there for a cheap price. I was looking at this one, lately:









The Virtual Haydn: Complete Works for Solo Keyboard ~ Tom Beghin
(Google Play - $5.99 - 320kbps MP3) (Qobuz - £9.59 - 16 bit lossless)

and having listened to some of it on Spotify, the playing appears to be quite good. Plus, it's nice that it includes more than just the sonatas. Still, the fact that it uses different instruments/environments makes it too inconsistent perhaps for a beginner set.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## proffrink

Another Beethoven piano sonata bargain: Musical Concepts' transfer of Schnabel's cycle in 320kbps MP3/M4A:










*7digital - £1.99/2,49€/C$2.49/A$2.99/NZ$3.49 (Not available in the US)*​


----------



## proffrink

More 7digital bargains:

*









7digital - 320kbps MP3/M4A: £8.99/$10.49/€11,49
16-bit/44.1kHz: £11.99/$14.49/€15,49*​
It's also available on Google Play ($9.49, 320kbps MP3) and Amazon ($8.99, 256kbps VBR MP3).

Also, don't forget that Opera Depot's flash sale ends today (60% off storewide).

Be sure to pick up the free album download while you're there!

P.S. For those who haven't already done so, Naxos offers a choice of a free album around the middle of every month to its newsletter subscribers. Actually, they generally offer another free album download at the beginning of the month, too, from one of their associated labels.

Naxos Newsletter Sign-up

You can choose from one of three albums every month, in FLAC or MP3 format.

(I suppose you could sign up to the newsletter using three different email accounts and download all three albums, but who would do that, I wonder?... huehuehue...)


----------



## Granate

Fellow Europeans! The 2014 Callas Studio set is under 100€ plus delivery in Amazon France. I cannot buy it because my parents would be scandalised.

*Link*


----------



## Granate

I don't care what my parents say. Shut up and take my money.

110€ in total. From my savings. The rest is for my SSD hard drive. I need to find a job.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I don't care what my parents say. Shut up and take my money.
> 
> 110€ in total. From my savings. The rest is for my SSD hard drive. I need to find a job.


We have a shop in my town who has a "sale " Saturday from 17.00 till 18.00 P.M. €89,00
No mail delivery though.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Fellow Europeans! The 2014 Callas Studio set is under 100€ plus delivery in Amazon France. I cannot buy it because my parents would be scandalised.
> 
> *Link*


I checked out CamelCamelCamel France and the 100€ price for the set has remained from March 2017!

And also, the big red box arrived. I have a little problem with the stockage system but I don't know how to describe it.


----------



## Taplow

*amazon.de* are selling this for the ridiculous price of 19,99€ ... elsewhere retails for about 100€! (amazon.uk = £68) for 24 CDs!

Link: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UOFCL08


----------



## bharbeke

It might be worth that just for the Mendelssohn and Bruch tunes.


----------



## bigshot

I already have the complete Heifetz box, but I'll get this to give as a Christmas present to someone.


----------



## Adamus

which shop in Rotterdam?


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> *amazon.de* are selling this for the ridiculous price of 19,99€ ... elsewhere retails for about 100€! (amazon.uk = £68) for 24 CDs!
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UOFCL08


I pushed that : buy now button also .


----------



## Adamus

me too. Bought the last one......now 50 neu auf lager


----------



## ClassicalListener

jpc has the set for the same price. If possible, support them instead of Amazon.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jascha-heifetz/hnum/6731438


----------



## Pugg

ClassicalListener said:


> jpc has the set for the same price. If possible, support them instead of Amazon.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jascha-heifetz/hnum/6731438


Always, but sometimes I am using another links, before you know it they accuses one of promoting shop.


----------



## classical yorkist

I'm a bit disappointed to discover that I'm not allowed to buy those 99c Bach Guild mp3 boxes from here in England.


----------



## proffrink

classical yorkist said:


> I'm a bit disappointed to discover that I'm not allowed to buy those 99c Bach Guild mp3 boxes from here in England.


Actually, there's a little bit of a trick with that. You can use a fake credit card number in order to trick Amazon into thinking that you live in the US. Just do a Google search for "valid US credit card number." Then, you can use your actual credit card to reload your balance, and then use those funds to purchase mp3s from them.

Alternatively, you can purchase most of them from ClassicsSelect (https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads).

On an unrelated note, I happened to notice that many discs on Warner's Apex budget re-issue label are available for download from Presto Classical for US$2.25 (US$2.75 for FLAC). This includes some 2-CD albums.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/l/Apex


----------



## bharbeke

classical yorkist said:


> I'm a bit disappointed to discover that I'm not allowed to buy those 99c Bach Guild mp3 boxes from here in England.


They are also on Spotify. If you only plan to hear them once or do not need your own copy, this could be the best alternative.


----------



## classical yorkist

bharbeke said:


> They are also on Spotify. If you only plan to hear them once or do not need your own copy, this could be the best alternative.


Thanks but I don't use Spotify.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If you aren't opposed to mp3 downloads, Bach Guild has been busy with their $.99 box set mp3's.






















The first two I can't speak to as I haven't purchased them. I did buy the Big Italian Box. It is heavy on Rossini and Respighi, all of it good. But the crowning jewel is Vivaldi 4 Seasons by I Solisti di Zagreb, Antonio Janigro & Jan Tomosow. A forgotten 1958 stereo recording that is one of the best I have heard. Rich sound, played with beauty and precision. Worth the price of the box set on its own.


----------



## bharbeke

They also have a Big Organ Box that is heavy on the Bach.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Forgot the Big Organ Box.


----------



## Taplow

amazon.de are selling the Chailly Beethoven symphony cycle at 60% off ... now 19,99


----------



## Taplow

This seems to be quite the bargain, especially for someone who doesn't already have any of the Barenboim "big ten" in their collection:










Selling for around 50€ on amazon.de, and the equivalent on amazon.co.uk. About $150 in the US.


----------



## Granate

Taplow said:


> This seems to be quite the bargain, especially for someone who doesn't already have any of the Barenboim "big ten" in their collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling for around 50€ on amazon.de, and the equivalent on amazon.co.uk. About $150 in the US.


Camelcamelcamel has shown that price in the UK since 2016. 1 year ago it was for £38 and now it's for £41. Not much difference. But I need to wait until I complete my stereo Wagner challenge. Besides, I made too many purchases already and I still want to have a SSD hard-drive for Black Friday so the labtop I'm writing this with can live three or four years longer.

Boulez 76 Ring is the one I'm waiting for download, and that's already $25 with the Operadepot expected sale.


----------



## Granate

Haloween sale began!

50% off everything in Operadepot until November 1st.


----------



## wkasimer

Apologies if this has already been mentioned.

Sviatoslav Richter: The Early Years:

https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-Richter-Early-Virtuoso-Legend/dp/B071RLKJV3

Looks to be worth...99 cents.


----------



## bharbeke

Done and done! There's no need to apologize for repeating such a valuable recommendation, if such repetition there is. I had not heard of that bargain before, and it sounds like it will be right up my alley.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Taplow said:


> amazon.de are selling the Chailly Beethoven symphony cycle at 60% off ... now 19,99


Yes, off OP, but that is a beautiful photograph.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

More $.99 downloads on Amazon. This 111 series may have been mentioned previously, but bears further attention. There are a lot of good works in these sets and many are of the lesser known/played variety. Yes, these sets always have a very few tracks with sound not as good as the others. And yes always a few tracks with lesser renditions of the works (the Bach Cello Suite tracks are horrendous imo.) But overall these are enjoyable and great value.


----------



## bigshot

I just got an email with a 20% off discount code to JPC in Germany so I took a look at their site. Right now there's a huge batch of Royal Philharmonic hybrid SACDs with multichannel sound on sale for 3.99 Euro apiece. Lots of interesting stuff in there. I ended up getting 32 of them for about $150US shipped. I have no idea how good the performances are, but I've been happy with recordings from the Royal Philharmonic in the past. These appear to be recordings from the late 90s... Mackerras, Wordsworth, O'Hara, Gibson, Leppard, Menuhin, Judd... I think I recognize some of these from Harmonia Mundi and Naxos. The selection of titles is pretty broad... Beethoven, Berlioz, Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Haydn, Grieg, even some early music with sackbuts! I guess they had multitrack masters to mix for 5.1. (or perhaps 5.0?) In any case, at this price it was worth the risk.

https://www.jpc.de/s/1238733_89680?searchtype=cid


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Dmitri Dmitriyevich Shostakovich / Дмитрий Дмитриевич Шостакович (1906-1975) - THE 15 SYMPHONIES / NEW MASTERING
*
Kirill Kondrashin cycle on Melodiya


----------



## jegreenwood

I recently received this. $33 and change at MDT. (Plus a hefty fee for shipping to the U.S. Presto's price is higher, but cheaper overseas shipping levels things out.) Many of the single discs go for almost $10 at MDT. About a third of the set is Bach (Mattahus Passion, Mass in h moll, 8 Cantatas, Magnificat, and Easter Oratorio). Also included are the Mozart Great Mass and Requiem, the Missa Solemnis and the German Requiem.

https://www.mdt.co.uk/herreweghe-philippe-the-harmonia-mundi-years-30cds.html.


----------



## Triplets

bigshot said:


> I just got an email with a 20% off discount code to JPC in Germany so I took a look at their site. Right now there's a huge batch of Royal Philharmonic hybrid SACDs with multichannel sound on sale for 3.99 Euro apiece. Lots of interesting stuff in there. I ended up getting 32 of them for about $150US shipped. I have no idea how good the performances are, but I've been happy with recordings from the Royal Philharmonic in the past. These appear to be recordings from the late 90s... Mackerras, Wordsworth, O'Hara, Gibson, Leppard, Menuhin, Judd... I think I recognize some of these from Harmonia Mundi and Naxos. The selection of titles is pretty broad... Beethoven, Berlioz, Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Haydn, Grieg, even some early music with sackbuts! I guess they had multitrack masters to mix for 5.1. (or perhaps 5.0?) In any case, at this price it was worth the risk.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/s/1238733_89680?searchtype=cid


That Orchestra has been issuing a lot of their back catalog as "Audiophile Recordings " for a few years now, although this is the first time I've seen multichannel offerings. The few that I had bought were nothing special sonically, and below average interpretations.
Ymmv


----------



## bigshot

I don't know why a digital recording from 1995 wouldn't be an audiophile recording. The surround would take it to the next level. I've heard Wordsworth and Mackerras and Gibson in the past, and they were quite good. I doubt there's going to be a problem here. They may be live performances recorded in a single take, but that's fine by me.


----------



## LezLee

Presto Classical *special offers:
*

Ending soon - Up to 50% off HyperionHyperion is an independent British classical label devoted to presenting high-quality recordings of music of all styles and from all periods from the twelfth century to the twenty-first. It boasts an impressive roster of first-rate musicians, who have helped to cement its reputation for offering top-rank performances.
Until 20th November 2017, we are offering up to 50% off the entire Hyperion label and its budget sister label Helios.
*Explore the Hyperion special offer now..
**All special offers:*
As always we have a number of special offers running, including our * Box Set Sale*, *Historical Recordings*, *Delphian*, *Brilliant Classics*, *Naxos*, *Priory Records*, and our *Warner Classics and Erato Sale*. 
But better still, *explore all our Special Offers now…*.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

$4.45 for the download which I consider a bargain for a Mahler Symphony. Shipway is a conductor not talked about much. I don't know what an audiophile recording is, but I do know it sounds great through my headphones. Reviews call this recording a unique approach that you love or hate. I happen to love it and don't find it a great deal different, but what do I know?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002X9W5DG/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o01_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Oldhoosierdude said:


> $4.45 for the download which I consider a bargain for a Mahler Symphony. Shipway is a conductor not talked about much. Reviews call this recording a unique approach that you love or hate. I happen to love it and don't find it a great deal different, but what do I know?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002X9W5DG/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o01_?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 99350


That is a very nice recording.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> $4.45 for the download which I consider a bargain for a Mahler Symphony. Shipway is a conductor not talked about much. I don't know what an audiophile recording is, but I do know it sounds great through my headphones. Reviews call this recording a unique approach that you love or hate. I happen to love it and don't find it a great deal different, but what do I know?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002X9W5DG/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o01_?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 99350


A couple on CD for $1.54 used VG. That is the one I have. Got it at a garage sale for prob 50 cents. A good one.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000264QY


----------



## Oakey

bigshot said:


> I just got an email with a 20% off discount code to JPC in Germany so I took a look at their site. Right now there's a huge batch of Royal Philharmonic hybrid SACDs with multichannel sound on sale for 3.99 Euro apiece. Lots of interesting stuff in there. I ended up getting 32 of them for about $150US shipped. I have no idea how good the performances are, but I've been happy with recordings from the Royal Philharmonic in the past. These appear to be recordings from the late 90s... Mackerras, Wordsworth, O'Hara, Gibson, Leppard, Menuhin, Judd... I think I recognize some of these from Harmonia Mundi and Naxos. The selection of titles is pretty broad... Beethoven, Berlioz, Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Haydn, Grieg, even some early music with sackbuts! I guess they had multitrack masters to mix for 5.1. (or perhaps 5.0?) In any case, at this price it was worth the risk.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/s/1238733_89680?searchtype=cid


Thanks for this! Just ordered 6 SACDs: Davis, Franck, Tavener and a few Mozart piano concertos, I like these LSO hybrids for the surround mix.


----------



## jegreenwood

Oakey said:


> Thanks for this! Just ordered 6 SACDs: Davis, Franck, Tavener and a few Mozart piano concertos, I like these LSO hybrids for the surround mix.


LSO or Royal Philharmonic?


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> $4.45 for the download which I consider a bargain for a Mahler Symphony. Shipway is a conductor not talked about much. I don't know what an audiophile recording is, but I do know it sounds great through my headphones. Reviews call this recording a unique approach that you love or hate. I happen to love it and don't find it a great deal different, but what do I know?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002X9W5DG/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o01_?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 99350


Shipway also recorded a very good Shostakovich 10th. He died not too long ago in a car accident.


----------



## Oakey

jegreenwood said:


> LSO or Royal Philharmonic?


RP of course, you're right, I do have a few LSO ones though.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Bach Guild people have been busy. I may be missing some recent releases. Feel free to chime in. I did purchase the Christmas Box vol. 2 and it is pretty good. No Santa Claus music which is what I like about it.

I'm considering the Dvorak Box but who doesn't have these Symphonies and the dances? Still there's some other offerings here unknown to me. The works feature some well known names for a change.
All are the standard $.99.






















Sorry, I don't know what is going wrong but I can't seem to post the links.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A lot of 99 cent Big Boxes available:

167 ballet tracks: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07663JFHL/









75 tracks of Sviatoslav Richter: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RLKJV3/


----------



## Merl

That Dvorak big box is worth it for Menuhin and the RPO's 8th Symphony. A lovely account. Jarvi's 9th on there is utterly turgid. One of the worst 9th's I own. Well worth a grab for ghat price, though.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> That Dvorak big box is worth it for Menuhin and the RPO's 8th Symphony. A lovely account. Jarvi's 9th on there is utterly turgid. One of the worst 9th's I own. Well worth a grab for ghat price, though.


I finished listening through the set today. I thought the same thing about the symphonies!
I thought the Slavonic dances were excellent with the VSOO but only average with the HSO. And the piano arrangement of the dances were only a novelty to me. The violin concerto was top drawer.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/494251477940415B43714843/414B50437443405B407348435C43

Everyone probably knows about this but, free stuff from Naxos. This month is Christmas themes. I downloaded this






one. Never heard of it. Quite nice


----------



## perdido34

The Stravinsky box has some excellenmt things in it, including Mata's completed Firebird and Stokowski's L'Histoire du Soldat.


----------



## Oakey

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Everyone probably knows about this but, free stuff from Naxos.


I didn't, but now I do  Thanks!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Classics Select has been mentioned before. They carry the Bach Guild box sets, often for less than Amazon. Several of the sets have been reduced in price to $.49.




































https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads


----------



## Merl

Already had this in lossless for years but couldn't turn the physical CDs down for £5 brand new on ebay. Imported from the USA. Took nearly a fortnight to come but its sealed and pristine. Think there's still a few on there. Couldn't say no.


----------



## Judith

The most ridiculous bargain I have bought and it is worth ten times more than what I paid for it is

Schumann
Live Complete Solo Piano Works
Dana Ciocarlie

Wonderful box set


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Classics Select has been mentioned before. They carry the Bach Guild box sets, often for less than Amazon. Several of the sets have been reduced in price to $.49.
> View attachment 99993
> 
> View attachment 99994
> 
> View attachment 99995
> 
> View attachment 99996
> 
> View attachment 99997
> 
> 
> https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads


This site also had 30 Bach cd's for 25$ including the newest Trevor Pinnock Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Balthazar

A few sets showed up on my (US) Amazon page which may interest some people:

*1. Stephen Kovacevich plays the Beethoven Piano Sonatas* (9 CDs - $17.59)

I have a few of these discs and quite enjoy them.










*2. Nicholas Angelich plays Brahms* (10 CDs - $26.98)

I particularly like the recording of the piano trios he made with the _frères_ Capuçon.










*3. Walter Gieseking plays Debussy* (5 CDs - $11.99)

Many like Gieseking's Debussy, but I'm not a fan. (For complete sets, I prefer Pascal Rogé and Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.) That said, this is a very good price, but bear in mind the sound is dated -- I would encourage anyone interested to sample first.

(And full disclosure for those who take such things into consideration, Gieseking was regarded as a Nazi sympathizer.)


----------



## jegreenwood

Balthazar said:


> . . .
> 
> *3. Walter Gieseking plays Debussy* (5 CDs - $11.99)
> 
> Many like Gieseking's Debussy, but I'm not a fan. (For complete sets, I prefer Pascal Rogé and Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.) That said, this is a very good price, but bear in mind the sound is dated -- I would encourage anyone interested to sample first.
> 
> (And full disclosure for those who take such things into consideration, Gieseking was regarded as a Nazi sympathizer.)


A few years ago EMI released Gieseking's Debussy (or at least most of it - a 4 disc set) on SACD - yeah, a weird choice, but the sound quality (redbook and SACD layers), while still not wonderful, was a significant improvement over earlier releases. One hopes that Warner either uses that mastering or has improved it even further.


----------



## LezLee

Just ordered DVDs from Naxos at only *£5.00* with free delivery

https://naxosdirect.co.uk/campaigns/boxing-day-sale-3031

Lots of operas including the performance of Peter Grimes on the beach at Aldburgh


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> Just ordered DVDs from Naxos at only *£5.00* with free delivery
> 
> https://naxosdirect.co.uk/campaigns/boxing-day-sale-3031
> 
> Lots of operas including the performance of Peter Grimes on the beach at Aldburgh


Alas, shipping coats spoiling it for non U.K members.


----------



## Oakey

Not sure whether this is available in all dodax shops (can't find it in the co.uk and .com stores, but they have a terrible search engine), but I was looking for Karajan's Ring on CD (I did not want to spend €60 for a single bluray) and found the Eloquence DG 14-CD box for €21,99 incl shipping: https://www.dodax.nl/muziek-cds-dvd...gner-wagner-der-ring-der-nibelungen-pdaqvc5b/
It's an unspectacular release in terms of packaging and booklet, but apparently it is the most recent remaster. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Granate

Oakey said:


> Not sure whether this is available in all dodax shops (can't find it in the co.uk and .com stores, but they have a terrible search engine), but I was looking for Karajan's Ring on CD (I did not want to spend €60 for a single bluray) and found the Eloquence DG 14-CD box for €21,99 incl shipping: https://www.dodax.nl/muziek-cds-dvd...gner-wagner-der-ring-der-nibelungen-pdaqvc5b/


If you know you really like it, buy it. I got my Böhm Ring for 26€ and it proved to be my second favourite in stereo, over Karajan. I recently posted in "Rings you don't listen to" that this Karajan could be one of them. That's one of the reasons why I stay cooler towards it.


----------



## bigshot

I really like Karajan's Rhinegold, even with DFD. And Vickers as Siegmund is spectacular. No Ring is perfect all the way through. By the way Karajan's Rhinegold on DVD is fantastic.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Bach Guild with another $.99 box download. Available from Amazon or Classics Select, which I believe is available internationally.









I've listened to all of this now and highly recommend it. Strong opening with Rachmaninov 2nd symphony and 2nd piano concerto. Standard stuff but excellently done and great sound. The box continues with a number of good recordings until you get to Rimsky-korsakov Sheherezade and Mussorgsky Pictures, etc. These are average renditions and the overall sound quality of Pictures seems weak to me. But sandwiched in between is an above average Mussorgsky Night on Bare Mountain by Maestro Abravenel and the USO. Rimsky-korsakov Antar Suite Symphony is quite good as is Ippolitov-Ivanov Caucasian Sketches which I have never heard; again Abravenel does a great job. Rimsky-korsakov ends the set with the heretofore unknown to me Suite Le Coq d Or. The sound is not terrible but dated from 1952. I found that I could tolerate the sound to hear this apparently rare work.

All well worth the price.


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The Bach Guild with another $.99 box download. Available from Amazon or Classics Select, which I believe is available internationally.
> 
> View attachment 100935
> 
> 
> I've listened to all of this now and highly recommend it. Strong opening with Rachmaninov 2nd symphony and 2nd piano concerto. Standard stuff but excellently done and great sound. The box continues with a number of good recordings until you get to Rimsky-korsakov Sheherezade and Mussorgsky Pictures, etc. These are average renditions and the overall sound quality of Pictures seems weak to me. But sandwiched in between is an above average Mussorgsky Night on Bare Mountain by Maestro Abravenel and the USO. Rimsky-korsakov Antar Suite Symphony is quite good as is Ippolitov-Ivanov Caucasian Sketches which I have never heard; again Abravenel does a great job. *Rimsky-korsakov ends the set with the heretofore unknown to me Suite Le Coq d Or. The sound is not terrible but dated from 1952. I found that I could tolerate the sound to hear this apparently rare work.*
> 
> All well worth the price.


Not that rare. I have it on _Hi-Fi Fiedler_, a Living Stereo Hybrid SACD. And those discs were released at budget prices (by SACD standards). It's also on a Mercury Living Presence Hybrid SACD conducted by Dorati. That I don't own, but it's on Tidal.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jegreenwood said:


> Not that rare. I have it on _Hi-Fi Fiedler_, a Living Stereo Hybrid SACD. And those discs were released at budget prices (by SACD standards). It's also on a Mercury Living Presence Hybrid SACD conducted by Dorati. That I don't own, but it's on Tidal.


I see that. Looked it up on Presto classical and there are 30 recordings. There aren't 500 like Beethoven's symphony cycle, but still not that rare.


----------



## Biffo

Oakey said:


> Not sure whether this is available in all dodax shops (can't find it in the co.uk and .com stores, but they have a terrible search engine), but I was looking for Karajan's Ring on CD (I did not want to spend €60 for a single bluray) and found the Eloquence DG 14-CD box for €21,99 incl shipping: https://www.dodax.nl/muziek-cds-dvd...gner-wagner-der-ring-der-nibelungen-pdaqvc5b/
> It's an unspectacular release in terms of packaging and booklet, but apparently it is the most recent remaster. Looking forward to it.


A bit late replying to this but only just seen it. I saw the claim about this being the most recent remaster in (I think) in an Amazon review. There is nothing on the box, in the booklet, on the sleeves or on the discs to support this. There is no technical information at all. The box says this compilation was published in 1998 and also gives a copyright date of 2016. The latter is presumably refers to the Eloquence release.

Does anyone know differently? The sound is fabulous in any case and the set a bargain.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Biffo said:


> A bit late replying to this but only just seen it. I saw the claim about this being the most recent remaster in (I think) in an Amazon review. There is nothing on the box, in the booklet, on the sleeves or on the discs to support this. There is no technical information at all. The box says this compilation was published in 1998 and also gives a copyright date of 2016. The latter is presumably refers to the Eloquence release.
> 
> Does anyone know differently? The sound is fabulous in any case and the set a bargain.


Well there are two pluses: fabulous sound and a bargain. So whether or not it is remastered is an academic question at this point for you. Find a thread on Ring recordings and post that set with your question there. You are more likely to get an answer from the Ring aficionados who will frequent the Ring threads.


----------



## Biffo

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well there are two pluses: fabulous sound and a bargain. So whether or not it is remastered is an academic question at this point for you. Find a thread on Ring recordings and post that set with your question there. You are more likely to get an answer from the Ring aficionados who will frequent the Ring threads.


It is indeed academic as I have already bought the set and enjoyed it. I saw the post and thought it an appropriate place to mention something that puzzled me. It is not enough of a puzzle to justify seeking out a Ring thread and posting again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Biffo said:


> It is indeed academic as I have already bought the set and enjoyed it. I saw the post and thought it an appropriate place to mention something that puzzled me. It is not enough of a puzzle to justify seeking out a Ring thread and posting again.


Being released by DG I should think it is a great mastering. I don't think they would put out any half rate sets--at least hope not.


----------



## Granate

Hello Biffo. This must be the first reply I give to you. I'm glad you purchased that Ring. This is the main Wagner Ring thread where you can ask many owners who maybe have the two versions. From my point of view, I trust the Eloquence label for Universal as they usually bring great and spatial sound to studio recordings. This set was released in 2016, prior to the main remaster that was a single Blu-Ray disc in a black box plus libretto. A important reviewer for Classical Music in Amazon Spain, reported that the remastered sound can be barely found on the Eloquence box compared to Blu-Ray.

It wouldn't be the first time that Eloquence gets the labeling wrong. The Böhm Ring has been mistakenly dated only in 1967. If DG had not allowed to release the Eloquence box with 24/96 remastered sound, it would have been sold with the Blu-Ray disc.

In Opera recordings, we can be suspicious of repackages from Warner and Decca. They don't offer actually a remastered sound. But Eloquence and Sony Opera collection does.


----------



## Biffo

Granate said:


> Hello Biffo. This must be the first reply I give to you. I'm glad you purchased that Ring. This is the main Wagner Ring thread where you can ask many owners who maybe have the two versions. From my point of view, I trust the Eloquence label for Universal as they usually bring great and spatial sound to studio recordings. This set was released in 2016, prior to the main remaster that was a single Blu-Ray disc in a black box plus libretto. A important reviewer for Classical Music in Amazon Spain, reported that the remastered sound can be barely found on the Eloquence box compared to Blu-Ray.
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time that Eloquence gets the labeling wrong. The Böhm Ring has been mistakenly dated only in 1967. If DG had not allowed to release the Eloquence box with 24/96 remastered sound, it would have been sold with the Blu-Ray disc.
> 
> In Opera recordings, we can be suspicious of repackages from Warner and Decca. They don't offer actually a remastered sound. But Eloquence and Sony Opera collection does.


Many thanks for your reply, it tells me what I wanted to know. The information on bargain-priced reissues is sometimes minimal. I will check out the Ring thread.


----------



## bigshot

It isn't likely that flagship Ring cycles are going to sound different due to mastering. The Solti and Karajan Rings have always sounded great, all the way back to the LP era.


----------



## Biffo

bigshot said:


> It isn't likely that flagship Ring cycles are going to sound different due to mastering. The Solti and Karajan Rings have always sounded great, all the way back to the LP era.


Decca thought it worthwhile to remaster the Solti Ring and give their reasons in a short essay entitled 'De-hissing The Ring' in the accompanying booklet. I only have the remastered version and haven't heard it in its earlier CD incarnation. I did hear some of it on LP but that was decades ago. I have Karajan's Siegfried on LP but haven't compared it with the Eloquence release and, in any case, wouldn't be comparing like with like.


----------



## Oakey

Got the Karajan Ring box this week and am really enjoying it. It sounds great to my ears, I thought I read somewhere that the recent remasters got rid of a lot of the hiss present on earlier releases. Presumably it is the same remaster as used for the Originals reissues (as these were also used for the 2015 highlights CD according to this review). This would make sense, as the Eloquence series is comprised of budget (in terms of packaging) reissues, so they would use the most recent available masters (and this set is from 2016).

For recordings that are 50 years old the sound is really great!

Possibly the most recent remaster (for the bluray) had even more tweaking, not sure.


----------



## bigshot

Biffo said:


> Decca thought it worthwhile to remaster the Solti Ring and give their reasons in a short essay entitled 'De-hissing The Ring' in the accompanying booklet. I only have the remastered version and haven't heard it in its earlier CD incarnation.


I bought the remastered version and did a direct comparison with the original CD release. They sounded exactly the same, except you couldn't hear the tape hiss in silent parts in the remaster. But I had to have the volume quite high to hear the tape hiss, and through 99% of it, it was drowned out by the music. I ended up returning the remaster. It wasn't enough of an improvement to make any difference.

Now when it comes to Sony's remasters of the Columbia catalog, it is the exact opposite. The new remasters are better than many of those recordings have ever sounded. That Bernstein box is a million times better than older releases of that material.

I personally think those blu-rays are audiophool bait. It might be convenient to have the whole Ring on one disc, but I'm not going to pay more for that.


----------



## wkasimer

bigshot said:


> Now when it comes to Sony's remasters of the Columbia catalog, it is the exact opposite. The new remasters are better than many of those recordings have ever sounded. That Bernstein box is a million times better than older releases of that material.


That isn't always true. Bruno Walter's Mahler 2, for example, sounds decidedly worse in the Sony Masters box than it did on any previous issue.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This months free album choices from Naxos.


----------



## Merl

I sold Norrington's first Beethoven cycle, years ago, for more than I paid for it (it's not one of my favourite sets, to say the least) . Whilst in a charity shop, the other day, I saw the set again for £1.50, so bought it again. Tbh, its not as bad as I remember it (but still not that good) and the discs are mint. Shame that the box is a bit battered.


----------



## Biffo

bigshot said:


> Now when it comes to Sony's remasters of the Columbia catalog, it is the exact opposite. The new remasters are better than many of those recordings have ever sounded. That Bernstein box is a million times better than older releases of that material.


Which Bernstein box are you referring to? There is a 100 disc box 'Leonard Bernstein Remastered' (2017) and the 'Bernstein Symphony Edition' (2010) and probably others. I have resisted buying these mega-boxes as I have so much of the content in various editions and formats.

The box of Sibelius Symphonies I have is definitely a new remastering but the Beethoven box probably not. What I would like is a new remastering of the Brahms Symphonies, if available separately.

The first CD release of Mahler 9 was a vast improvement on the LP, Mahler 7 not much different. Are there newer remasters outside mega-boxes?

All the above are Sony releases.


----------



## bigshot

The remastering on the Bernstein mega boxes is spectacular. I don't know if the remasters have filtered down to individual releases yet, but I'm sure eventually they will. That happened with the Living Stereo releases. There were some mediocre CDs, then they released a line of SACDs, the SACD mastering was used for mega boxes, and then the older CDs started getting replaced by the new remasters.


----------



## Oakey

Got Warner's 25-disc Olivier Messiaen Edition for €29.90 from amazon.de and it's also listed for that price on jpc.de. The latter has free shipping until Sunday, amazon.de has free shipping over €25 to the Netherlands.








I don't find many reviews, but for this price I am willing to take the risk.

Its contents:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know anything about the ClassicSelect website, but they have the Big Box download sets for only 99 cents right now.

https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oakey said:


> Got Warner's 25-disc Olivier Messiaen Edition for €29.90 from amazon.de and it's also listed for that price on jpc.de. The latter has free shipping until Sunday, amazon.de has free shipping over €25 to the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Amazon.com lists the MP3 download as $8.99. I wonder if that's a mistake.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know anything about the ClassicSelect website, but they have the Big Box download sets for only 99 cents right now.
> 
> https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads


I recommend them.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> Amazon.com lists the MP3 download as $8.99. I wonder if that's a mistake.


When I use the mp3 option it takes me to a different product. Typical Amazon garbage.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> When I use the mp3 option it takes me to a different product. Typical Amazon garbage.


I see that. Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> When I use the mp3 option it takes me to a different product. Typical Amazon garbage.


Yeah, that is frustrating when I go to MP3 to hear sound clips and a different set comes up. That and sometimes the wrong reviews are posted.


----------



## perdido34

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This months free album choices from Naxos.
> 
> View attachment 100987
> 
> 
> View attachment 100988
> 
> 
> View attachment 100989


Where do you get choices of free albums from Naxos?


----------



## KenOC

Annie Fischer's complete Beethoven sonata cycle is listed at CD Universe for ten bucks, MP3 download.

https://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3

Or a hundred bucks if you want the CDs...


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Annie Fischer's complete Beethoven sonata cycle is listed at CD Universe for ten bucks, MP3 download.
> 
> https://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3
> 
> Or a hundred bucks if you want the CDs...


Whatever the fool pay for it, not in in 100 years.


----------



## Malx

You lucky people in the US also have access to this tremendous deal as a MP3 download 35 cds worth of Bach from Profil for $9.99.
I'm not jealous honest I'm not........

https://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9510401&style=mp3


----------



## jegreenwood

Just stumbled across this. Twenty discs. $24.75 for CD quality FLAC at Presto; $19 for MP3s.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This was probably mentioned before but it bears repeating. Beethoven Nine Symphonies for 99 cents!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYA5OLK/


----------



## KenOC

If you can afford $2.69, a better deal might be the more distinguished (and interesting) Rene Leibowitz cycle with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Plus lots of other stuff included!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> If you can afford $2.69, a better deal might be the more distinguished (and interesting) Rene Leibowitz cycle with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Plus lots of other stuff included!


Excellent point Ken and I purchased that set a year or two ago when you had first mentioned the great download deal. Includes all five piano concertos, the violin concerto, several piano sonatas, the complete Egmont, and a few other items. An excellent Beethoven starter set or addition to a larger collection.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> Excellent point Ken and I purchased that set a year or two ago when you had first mentioned the great download deal. Includes all five piano concertos, the violin concerto, several piano sonatas, the complete Egmont, and a few other items. An excellent Beethoven starter set or addition to a larger collection.


The Leibowitz and Morris sets are more than worth the price of the download. I have been overdosing on Beethoven 's 6th recently in preparation for an upcoming concert. After a few adjustments to the Jetaudio app, both of these 6ths sound great.


----------



## geralmar

Complete organ works of Bach, available as free downloads. Sponsored by University of Michigan.

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/

ReDiscovery offers free downloads of select obscure and long out-of-print recordings.

http://rediscovery.us


----------



## classical yorkist

geralmar said:


> Complete organ works of Bach, available as free downloads. Sponsored by University of Michigan.
> 
> http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/


Thank you so much for this. I used to have them all downloaded but lost them in a HDD failure then couldn't remember the website they came from. You're a cultural lifesaver.


----------



## Malx

For those interested in Sibelius recordings from the fifties this essential boxed set is at as low a price as I can recall (£11.99 as I type) my copy is on order from Amazon uk.

View attachment 101321


The main attraction for me is the complete Symphonies from Anthony Collins which comes with other assorted goodies to complete the 11 disc box.


----------



## Atomas

Mahler's 14 CD BOX Set (Sony SX14K 48198) in near mint condition for €85... from Austria


----------



## Pugg

Atomas said:


> Mahler's 14 CD BOX Set (Sony SX14K 48198) in near mint condition for €85... from Austria
> View attachment 101322



Same content for only €40.00


----------



## bigshot

That isn't a box set I'd choose for Mahler. Maazel isn't even close to deserving a box set like this.


----------



## Art Rock

^ agree, I have the 1st and 3d by Maazel, and don't think they're that great.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> ^ agree, I have the 1st and 3d by Maazel, and don't think they're that great.


His fourth is probably the pick of the set with Kathleen Battle singing exceptionally well. A more romantic interpretation than many but a good recording in my view.


----------



## Pugg

I bought them all recently near, mint on vinyl, €25.00


----------



## shadowdancer

A nice start for a Mahler Box. At this moment, under 32USD at Amazon


----------



## Atomas

Pugg said:


> Same content for only €40.00


it's interesting edition. is this also first press box set?


----------



## Atomas

that's so interesting how different peoples are: the Third by Maazel is one from the best for me


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

perdido34 said:


> Where do you get choices of free albums from Naxos?


Sign up for the monthly email.


----------



## Pugg

Atomas said:


> it's interesting edition. is this also first press box set?


 I don't know that, I have the Vinyl, but your price seem a bit high that's why I guided you to cheaper offers.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Bach Guild once again with new box sets at $.99. I'm not personally a fan of either composer so these inexpensive sets might provide me a good overview of works I would not listen to often anyway.








https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-G...rd_wg=dE3HI&psc=1&refRID=XDA9QB1K9G0BA84H9TWC








https://www.amazon.com/Big-Shostako...ums-bar-strip-0&keywords=big+shostakovich+box


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is for your attention, Fritz: Capriccio Recordings are 25% off at Presto Music until 26 March, 2018. While browsing I found the following recording of _Fidelio:

_Hans Hopf (tenor), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Hans Braun (baritone), Gottlob Frick (bass), Ingeborg Wenglor (soprano), Paul Schoffler (baritone)

Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, Cologne Radio Chorus, Erich Kleiber, 1956

I have no idea if you have this recording but I thought I'd mention it. 2CDs $12.25, shipping $4.05

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8014745--beethoven-fidelio-op-72


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another freebie. This time from Open Music Library. They call it their "Weekly download", I have been on the mailing list for a bit now and this is my first notification. But, hey it's a freebie. You have to sign up for the emails.









Gustav Mahler - Symphony no. 4
This week's download features Symphony no. 4 by Austrian composer Gustav Mahler (1860-1911). This symphony features a famous solo soprano in the fourth movement, performed here by Margaret Marshall.

This recording features the Orchester National de Lille under the direction of Jean-Claude Casadesus.

I. Careful, do not rush

II. In leisurely movement, without haste

III. Ruhevoll

IV. Very comfortable

https://openmusiclibrary.org/lists/...=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20180227#button

update:
A bit of a different take on this symphony. And I don't mind a different take . What I did mind was having to adjust the volume frequently. Too soft, then too loud. The recording, my phone, bad file? I don't know.


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The Bach Guild once again with new box sets at $.99. I'm not personally a fan of either composer so these inexpensive sets might provide me a good overview of works I would not listen to often anyway.
> 
> View attachment 101408
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-G...rd_wg=dE3HI&psc=1&refRID=XDA9QB1K9G0BA84H9TWC
> 
> View attachment 101409
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Shostako...ums-bar-strip-0&keywords=big+shostakovich+box


That Shostakovich set is a steal but I don't think us Brits can grab it....or can we?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> That Shostakovich set is a steal but I don't think us Brits can grab it....or can we?


Try the Classics Select site. I believe they have international transactions on all of those box sets.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> That Shostakovich set is a steal but I don't think us Brits can grab it....or can we?


Merl.

Here is the link direct to the Shostakovich download:

https://www.classicselect.com/colle...6-hour-digital-download?variant=7483806679070


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Malx said:


> Merl.
> 
> Here is the link direct to the Shostakovich download:
> 
> https://www.classicselect.com/colle...6-hour-digital-download?variant=7483806679070


Thank you. I should always post the Classics Select link instead of the Amazon.


----------



## Pugg

European buyers, check out the bargains at JPC, absolute ridiculous low prices .


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Worth mentioning again for some of these. Good and cheapie box set downloads via Amazon. They were $7.99 each when I purchased. For non US, Some may be available through Presto classical
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical.








https://www.amazon.com/Grieg-Bergen...=8-2&keywords=grieg+greatest+orchestral+works








https://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Col...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=glazunov+symphonies








https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sta...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Schubert+symphonies








https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Com...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Sibelius+symphonies

I have had a few of these for a while now. Not only inexpensive but excellent performances as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

One lucky person could get: The Complete Works of Johann Sebastian Bach - Bachakademie 10th Anniversary Special Collection for under 130$.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> One lucky person could get: The Complete Works of Johann Sebastian Bach - Bachakademie 10th Anniversary Special Collection for under 130$.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=


They don't ship outside the U.S.A.


----------



## bigshot

I already have the Hansler box that preceded this one, doggone it


----------



## Oakey

Johnnie Burgess said:


> One lucky person could get: The Complete Works of Johann Sebastian Bach - Bachakademie 10th Anniversary Special Collection for under 130$.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=


That is a used copy, that is not what this thread is about I would say.


----------



## bigshot

I would have bought it if I didn't already have it


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> One lucky person could get: The Complete Works of Johann Sebastian Bach - Bachakademie 10th Anniversary Special Collection for under 130$.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=


Certainly a tempting offer, but I rarely listen to Bach--probably because he has no operas.


----------



## wkasimer

Oakey said:


> That is a used copy, that is not what this thread is about I would say.


I would say that a bargain is a bargain, whether new or used.


----------



## Oakey

wkasimer said:


> I would say that a bargain is a bargain, whether new or used.


Then look on amazon.co.uk. Many DG recordings on used CDs for less than £1


----------



## bigshot

That box set has 172 CDs in it. $120 is cheap. And the Hanssler Bach recordings are probably the best available for a lot of it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

wkasimer said:


> I would say that a bargain is a bargain, whether new or used.


I completely agree that used bargains should be posted in this thread, but I frequently avoid buying the cheapest used product if the description says the item was previously owned by a library. Sure, I've bought things at library book/CD sales, but too many I've bought were stolen from libraries.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Fritz Kobus said:


> Certainly a tempting offer, but I rarely listen to Bach--probably because he has no operas.


And they dropped the price another 5 dollars. A couple weeks ago I got it from the same dealer after they had dropped another set 35$.


----------



## Oakey

JosefinaHW said:


> I completely agree that used bargains should be posted in this thread, but I frequently avoid buying the cheapest used product if the description says the item was previously owned by a library. Sure, I've bought things at library book/CD sales, but too many I've bought were stolen from libraries.


I also avoid library copies, but that's because of all the stickers that are on it and the state most items are in. Still, I would say over 70% of my classical CD collection consists of used copies. However, box sets I prefer new, as non-professional sellers often do not pack them properly and the cases are often damaged. Also, shipping cost can be very high, while most regular (as in non second-hand) webshops don't charge shipping cost when you order for more than a certain amount. The Bachakedemie collection is about €180 incl P&P new in several European webshops, so I would definately prefer that to a used copy of $120 excluding P&P and taxes (it's not even possible to buy it as the seller does not ship abroad).


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I completely agree that used bargains should be posted in this thread, but I frequently avoid buying the cheapest used product if the description says the item was previously owned by a library. Sure, I've bought things at library book/CD sales, but too many I've bought were stolen from libraries.


Agree, library items are a no go for me either.


----------



## Pugg

JPC has lots of bargains from the Nimbus recordings:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/ecwidget/-/id/4def91fd2565a23f95f8a7032e3940f4


----------



## bigshot

I don't care at all about packaging. I'm just going to rip it to my server and toss the box of CDs in the garage. It's all about the music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

JosefinaHW said:


> I completely agree that used bargains should be posted in this thread, but I frequently avoid buying the cheapest used product if the description says the item was previously owned by a library. Sure, I've bought things at library book/CD sales, but too many I've bought were stolen from libraries.


The libraries in my town sold all of their cd's to make room for more books.


----------



## JohnD

Johnnie Burgess said:


> The libraries in my town sold all of their cd's to make room for more books.


That's about as short-sighted as when they sold all their LPs to make room for more CDs.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Can't seem to post an image right now. This is, 
Mozart: Complete Symphonies
Mozart Akademie Amsterdam & Jaap ter Linden

A bargain for all Mozart symphonies at $8.99 for the mp3 download. I guess its the HIP thing which I don't care about one way or another. Truthfully, for me only a few Mozart symphonies stand out enough to consider a different recording. So this set makes sense.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H9D6EU6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Edit: Sorry international friends. Yes this is available on Presto Classical but so expensive that I saw no sense in including it. Maybe someone else knows of something.


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Can't seem to post an image right now. This is,
> Mozart: Complete Symphonies
> Mozart Akademie Amsterdam & Jaap ter Linden
> 
> A bargain for all Mozart symphonies at $8.99 for the mp3 download.


I see that if you're a Prime member, you can add this to your Amazon library and stream it for free. Not a bad deal!


----------



## bigshot

JohnD said:


> That's about as short-sighted as when they sold all their LPs to make room for more CDs.


I don't know about your library, but at mine the LPs didn't hold up well. At least the CDs didn't sound like you were playing sandpaper.


----------



## Granate

Amazon Canada has the complete Mahler DG set by Leonard Bernstein for *CAD $35 / USD $27* plus shipping. It would be a bargain for me and I tried to purchase it, but instead of 4€, the shipping cost for Spain rocketed to 10€, with a total price that can be found in European retails. 

So this is mainly for you, Americans and Canadians!


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> I see that if you're a Prime member, you can add this to your Amazon library and stream it for free. Not a bad deal!


I used to be a Prime Member but found that I wasn't getting the free shipping that they promised and after fighting with them over 3 purchases just chucked it. I found the streaming to be low bit rate and murky sounding. I had previously bought some MP3 from Amazon, which sounded okay but when I bought Prime they moved those recordings out of the separate app that I used to play them with into the streaming app, and made them sound worse Mostly now I don't want to join because I don't wish to further assist Jeff Bezos in his dream to wipe every other retailer off the face of the Earth


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Amazon Canada has the complete Mahler DG set by Leonard Bernstein for *CAD $35 / USD $27* plus shipping. It would be a bargain for me and I tried to purchase it, but instead of 4€, the shipping cost for Spain rocketed to 10€, with a total price that can be found in European retails.
> 
> So this is mainly for you, Americans and Canadians!


Look at this in Germany !


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> Look at this in Germany !


29€ + 6€ is not worth it for me. I've also been looking for other recordings and found the Sinopoli Nabucco in Amazon Spain for 14€. I don't know what to do. Gardelli is sold for the same price. I love them both...


----------



## Pugg

> 29€ + 6€ is not worth it for me.


To me it says............... FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Granate

^^
Within Germany... and also, Spain and Germany are not neighbours...

Still doubting about the Nabucco...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Triplets said:


> I used to be a Prime Member but found that I wasn't getting the free shipping that they promised and after fighting with them over 3 purchases just chucked it. I found the streaming to be low bit rate and murky sounding. I had previously bought some MP3 from Amazon, which sounded okay but when I bought Prime they moved those recordings out of the separate app that I used to play them with into the streaming app, and made them sound worse Mostly now I don't want to join because I don't wish to further assist Jeff Bezos in his dream to wipe every other retailer off the face of the Earth


I always download mp3 purchases. There's no way Amazon can move them if you do that. And yes, their prime music streaming app can have some less than great recordings , same with spotify.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Bach Guild with two more $.99 box sets. These are only on Amazon right now. FYI just about all of these tracks are repeats from other Bach Guild boxes. You may want to look these over carefully. Sorry, no links posted. Everyone knows where to find Amazon.


----------



## KenOC

Stewart Goodyear's excellent Beethoven sonata cycle is now selling for $5.99, 320K MP3/M4A, at 7Digital. Now _there's _a bargain!

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Two new $.99 downloads from Classics Select.

Darn! I already have these works!








https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The Bach Guild with two more $.99 box sets. These are only on Amazon right now. FYI just about all of these tracks are repeats from other Bach Guild boxes. You may want to look these over carefully. Sorry, no links posted. Everyone knows where to find Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 102403
> 
> 
> View attachment 102404


Update:

Classics Select has these listed now .
https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each/products/rachmaninoff-complete-piano-music-michael-ponti-digital-download?variant=38185598278

View attachment 102515


100+ tracks, masterfully played in great sound for $.99 US and apparently available for international downloads. A filthy bargain if there ever was one.

I'm a fan of pianist Michael Ponti. He usually hit the mark with his playing. He dedicated himself to recording sometimes lesser known works of the Romantic period with often lesser known orchestras. He did an invaluable service to music in preserving these sometimes overlooked gems. Sure, an expert could criticize this or that about his playing, maybe justly so but so be it.

Anyhow, a real bargain.


----------



## LezLee

Chandos special offer - deleted CDs £2.50 and £5.00. Probably not a bargain outside UK though.

https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds?utm_source=BenchmarkEmail&utm_campaign=April_2018&utm_medium=email


----------



## Art Rock

Especially for those living in or near Germany: the excellent Alfven symphonies box (5 CDs, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi) is now 9.99 euro at jpc.de .


----------



## Taplow

Art Rock said:


> Especially for those living in or near Germany: the excellent Alfven symphonies box (5 CDs, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi) is now 9.99 euro at jpc.de .


That's quite a bargain. Also €9.99 on amazon.de with free shipping for Prime members.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://openmusiclibrary.org/lists/443/js-bach-brandenburg-concerto-no-3/?utm_source=imc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20180409

Free Download. Only for concerto #3.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Especially for those living in or near Germany: the excellent Alfven symphonies box (5 CDs, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi) is now 9.99 euro at jpc.de .





Taplow said:


> That's quite a bargain. Also €9.99 on amazon.de with free shipping for Prime members.


Next four days free shipping at JPC also.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This months free download choices from Naxos. http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/49405A4A7145445F46744143/414B50437443405B407348435C43


----------



## jegreenwood

Excited to find the big Quartetto Italiano box back in stock at Amazon.com for $68. Compare that with $51 at Amazon for their Beethoven cycle alone.


----------



## Adamus

so you have a big box(set) near the player....just imagine. Enjoying quantity vs quality? 50 years ago I was happy with 2 lp’s ;-)


----------



## jegreenwood

Adamus said:


> so you have a big box(set) near the player....just imagine. Enjoying quantity vs quality? 50 years ago I was happy with 2 lp's ;-)


Yup, and I expect to buy the big Szell box this summer. In both cases I am getting both quantity AND quality.


----------



## bigshot

With my media server, I can rip a set in and put it in rotation. Boxes are no different than singles.


----------



## LezLee

Chandos have a great selection of deletions at £2.50 each.

https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds?ut...&utm_campaign=May_2018_FINAL&utm_medium=email


----------



## Art Rock

Amazon.de have a great sale, 3 classical CD's (including boxes, counting for one CD) for 12 euro.

So far I've scored:

Cage - Complete music for prepared piano by Simonacci (Brilliant, 3CDs)
Faure - Songs by Ameling and Souzay (Brilliant, 4 CDs)
Jolivet - Chamber music with piano (Brilliant, 2 CDs)
Martinu - Complete symphonies (Brilliant, 3 CDs)
Muschel - Complete organ music (Brilliant, 1 CD)
Paganini - complete violin concertos (Brilliant, 3CDs)
Schreker - Orchestral and choral music (Brilliant, 2 CDs)
Vierne - Complete organ symphonies (Brilliant, 3 CDs)
Dutch delight: organ works (Brilliant, 1 CD)


----------



## Malx

Can you post a link, I can't seem to find it - thanks.


----------



## LezLee

Malx said:


> Can you post a link, I can't seem to find it - thanks.


I can't either. No indications of any sale. Must be excluding Scotland!


----------



## KenOC

Here's a US link. The Cage at least is free to stream for Prime members.

https://www.amazon.com/Cage-Complet...sr=8-1&keywords=cage+prepared+piano+brilliant


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> Can you post a link, I can't seem to find it - thanks.


https://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html?node=5488296031&p_6=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Malx

Thanks Art Rock - I'll have a browse when time permits.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Some goodies this month featuring Mahler. Naxos free download. You must sign up for this one!

http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/49405E427748415F42734543/414B50437443405B407348435C43


----------



## Art Rock

... and for the newcomers, you can pick only one.....


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Art Rock said:


> ... and for the newcomers, you can pick only one.....


Aye. Tough choice every month!


----------



## Malx

For those who enjoy J S Bach played on the harpsichord I would suggest the following box set is a first rate bargain - especially for those in the UK as MDT are currently delivering FOC.

J.S. Bach: French Suites, English Suites & Toccatas - Blandine Rannou.

https://www.mdt.co.uk/bach-french-suites-english-suites-rannou-zig-zag-territoires-5cds.html

View attachment 103799


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos added another free download this month. Another good one!









http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/49405E4A7541465D4A704743/414B50437443405B407348435C43


----------



## Malx

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Naxos added another free download this month. Another good one!
> 
> View attachment 103823
> 
> 
> http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/49405E4A7541465D4A704743/414B50437443405B407348435C43


Checked my inbox and sure enough it was there - duly downloaded, one I'm looking forward to hearing I'm sure it will be a different take on the piece than my current preference - Klemperer.


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Naxos added another free download this month. Another good one!
> 
> View attachment 103823
> 
> 
> http://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/49405E4A7541465D4A704743/414B50437443405B407348435C43


If it's as good as Norrington's Hannsler Beethoven cycle it will be a killer. Not heard this Missa yet.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> If it's as good as Norrington's Hannsler Beethoven cycle it will be a killer. Not heard this Missa yet.


I have Klemperer s version and really like it. This one is much different. Not solemn all that much. Moves along nicely, well recorded, good soloists, great sounding orchestra. A Different Missa but quite good on its own.


----------



## KenOC

Help! I signed up on Naxos's free membership and downloaded the DePreist Mahler's 5th. But when I try to download the Norrington Missa it won't let me. No message, just won't let me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> ... and for the newcomers, you can pick only one.....


....................................................


----------



## KenOC

Gotcha, but the Norrington isn't one of the threesome offered (which has expired). It's a new offer, expiring next month. Will a time come when I can download it?


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, you're right, it's an extra. Just downloaded without problems. I don't want it, I can send it to you, after which I will delete it. Just send me a PM with your email.

EDIT: to be clear: this offer is only for KenOC.


----------



## KenOC

Art Rock said:


> Sorry, you're right, it's an extra. Just downloaded without problems. I don't want it, I can send it to you, after which I will delete it. Just send me a PM with your email.
> 
> EDIT: to be clear: this offer is only for KenOC.


Art Rock, you're a prince among men! That would be great. You can PM me with instructions on fetching it, or e-mail me at [email protected]. Note the files etc may be too big to e-mail directly... Many thanks!


----------



## Taplow

Amazon.de* have a 3 CDs for 15€ special at the moment, with some tasty items on the list. I've just taken advantage of it 3 times over. Saved about 25€. :cheers:

*May also be available on other Amazon sites. I haven't checked.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 93001
> 
> View attachment 93002
> 
> View attachment 93003
> 
> Some of those $.99 Amazon downloads.


I have to revise on this one. Amazon has raised the price on the Chopin VoxBox set to $8.99! Fear not, Classics Select still has all of these at $. 99.
https://www.classicselect.com









I greatly enjoy this box and listen to it often.


----------



## bigshot

Karl Bohm Mozart Symphonies - 10 CDs plus all of them on a single blu-ray audio disc $38
https://amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Symphonies-Blu-ray-Audio/dp/B07C5K7RBN/


----------



## bigshot

Freiberger Barockorhester Telemann Meisterworks... 30 CDs $27 shipped to the US https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XJGR3V1/


----------



## Taplow

bigshot said:


> Freiberger Barockorhester Telemann Meisterworks... 30 CDs $27 shipped to the US https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XJGR3V1/


Nice price, and free shipping for me! ... unfortunately I do _not_ need another box set, especially of Telemann. Some nice bands in there, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> Amazon.de* have a 3 CDs for 15€ special at the moment, with some tasty items on the list. I've just taken advantage of it 3 times over. Saved about 25€. :cheers:
> 
> *May also be available on other Amazon sites. I haven't checked.


Me too, without the #


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Free Download from Open Music.









"This week's free download features the last of a collection of six symphonies written by Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach (1714-1788). C.P.E. Bach, son of Johann Sebastian Bach, wrote these symphonies for Gottfried van Swieten while living in Hamburg."

http://links.proquest.mkt5049.com/s...IwNTcyODU5MTgzS0&j=MTQwMzMwNzM1NgS2&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## Adamus

it’s an interesting set?


----------



## Art Rock

Naxos is offering another free download (via their email), chamber works by Danzi on the Orfeo label.


----------



## DavidA

bigshot said:


> Karl Bohm Mozart Symphonies - 10 CDs plus all of them on a single blu-ray audio disc $38
> https://amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Symphonies-Blu-ray-Audio/dp/B07C5K7RBN/


This set seems very dull these days imo


----------



## wkasimer

DavidA said:


> This set seems very dull these days imo


Böhm's Mozart has always seemed dull to me - utterly lacking in charm and wit, both essential in Mozart.

I've never understood his reputation as a great Mozartean.


----------



## bigshot

I love Bohm's Mozart. It's beautiful and oozes Viennese charm. My favorites, along with Marriner.

Another bargain box for people to refuse to buy on principle... New York Philharmonic 175th Anniversary box. If you already have the two Bernstein Columbia boxes, you have 25 of the 65 CDs, but at $70 shipped, it's still a great deal for the remaining 40 discs.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M5FQZCK/


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Art Rock said:


> Naxos is offering another free download (via their email), chamber works by Danzi on the Orfeo label.


I got that email today. I am completely unfamiliar with this composer. I look forward to listening.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Adamus said:


> it's an interesting set?


It is only the 6th Symphony free for download. It's a nice symphony. Nothing great, I would venture.


----------



## gardibolt

bigshot said:


> I love Bohm's Mozart. It's beautiful and oozes Viennese charm. My favorites, along with Marriner.
> 
> Another bargain box for people to refuse to buy on principle... New York Philharmonic 175th Anniversary box. If you already have the two Bernstein Columbia boxes, you have 25 of the 65 CDs, but at $70 shipped, it's still a great deal for the remaining 40 discs.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M5FQZCK/


Nice find! I agree that $70 shipped is a good price for these 40 discs.


----------



## Malx

The highly rated Beethoven Sonata box set is available now from JPC in Germany for the best price I've seen, it convinced me to take the plunge and order.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...1770-1827-Klaviersonaten-Nr-1-32/hnum/3118329


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I got that email today. I am completely unfamiliar with this composer. I look forward to listening.
> 
> View attachment 104063


Free and probably worth it. But Danzi (IMO) is kind of a second-rate Reicha. I was playing this in my office and my wife called from the other room, "That's kind of boring." And her tolerance for classical-era music is very high!


----------



## wkasimer

Malx said:


> The highly rated Beethoven Sonata box set is available now from JPC in Germany for the best price I've seen, it convinced me to take the plunge and order.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...1770-1827-Klaviersonaten-Nr-1-32/hnum/3118329


I'm tempted to buy a second copy!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ten CD set of violin works by Schneiderhan for only 12 Euros - that *is* a bargain!

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/milestones-of-a-violin-legend/hnum/8194648?lang=en


----------



## wkasimer

Headphone Hermit said:


> Ten CD set of violin works by Schneiderhan for only 12 Euros - that *is* a bargain!
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/milestones-of-a-violin-legend/hnum/8194648?lang=en


I can't access this from my office, but I assume that this is part of the "Milestones of a Legend" series. I don't have the Schneiderhan, but I have a couple of others - Kogan and Campoli - and they have decent sound and virtually no documentation.


----------



## LezLee

Presto Classical ongoing offers:

DG and Decca Summer Sale - up to 40% off
Until 13th August 2018

Arthaus Musik up to 50% off 
Until 30th July 2018

Originals 25% off the Originals series
Until 13th August 2018

Guild Clearance Sale up to 70% off while stocks last
Until 16th July 2018

Sony Specials - up to 50% off selected recordings
Until 16th July 2018

Hallé - up to 25% off
Until 16th July 2018

Pentatone up to 25% off 
Until 2nd July 2018

Tony Palmer FilmsUp to 40% off Tony Palmer Films
Until 2nd July 2018

OndineUp to 25% off 
Until 2nd July 2018

Nimbus Records up to 30% off
Until 2nd July 2018

BIS up to 25% off - including downloads
Until 18th June 2018

Audite up to 25% off
Until 18th June 2018

BBC Music Magazine Awards - up to 25% off BBC Music Magazine Awards 2018 Winners
Until 18th June 2018


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whole Bellini opera downloads for £0.99 each (that's entire opera in one track) at this Amazon UK page. All you have to do is load the file into a music editor and break it into manageable chunks--or just listen as one track. Alas, it won't sell to me as it wants a bank local to the UK. Maybe if I buy an Amazon gift card it will work?

I puritani
by Orquesta Estable del Teatro Colón, Argeo Quadri, Leyla Gencer, Gianni Raimondi, Manuel Ausensi, Ferruccio Mazzoli, Luisa Bartoletti, Umberto di Toto, Mario Verazzi
2:20:00

Il pirata
by The Metropolitan Opera, Nicola Rescigno, Maria Callas, Pier Miranda Ferraro, Costantino Ego, Chester Watson
2:01:25

I Capuleti e i Montecchi
by Orchestra sinfonica nazionale di Roma della RAI, Lorin Maazel, Ivo Vinco, Antonietta Pastori, Vittorio Tatozzi, Fiorenza Cossotto, Renato Gavarini
1:59:59

La sonnambula
by Orchestra sinfonica nazionale di Milano della RAI, Bruno Bartoletti, Anna Moffo, Plinio Clabassi, Anna Maria Anelli, Danilo Vega, Gianna Galli, Guido Mazzini
2:03:00

Norma
by Orchestra sinfonica nazionale di Roma della RAI, Tullio Serafin, Mario Del Monaco, Maria Callas, Giuseppe Modesti, Ebe Stignani, Rina Cavallari, Athos Cesarini


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about this 24 disk set for $9.99 in mp3 download? HERE IS THE LINK
You get three download choices: Java Downloader, Direct Download, and Dropbox. 
I used direct which is painstaking as you have to separately download each track, but it goes quickly.
As it is, I already had half the content, so only had to download six operas.
Based on the file sizes I got from it, it must be around 256 kbps and it is MP3 files.
The other problem is the tracks are not numbered, so you have to sort your folder by download time and manually number them.









Here is what you get (you don't get disk 25 which is a DVD perhaps of librettos, I don't know).
there are two Sonnambula and two Norma performances to fill out the 24 disks as Bellini only has ten operas.
Neither sonnambula IMO is that great. 
Callas is the Bernstein 1955 and her live and studio 1957 sets are much better.
Ciofi Sonnambula is okay but there are better, probably even the NAXOs set is better.

Bellini: Adelson & Salvini  2:22:20
Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Chorus, Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Orchestra 
Andrea Licata 
Fabio Previati (baritone), Alicia Nafé (mezzo-soprano), Bradley Williams (tenor), Roberto Coviello (bass), Giancarlo Tosi (bass), Aurio Tomicich (bass), Lucia Rizzi (contralto), Eleonora Jankovic (mezzo-soprano)

Bellini: Bianca e Fernando (2nd version) 2:14:35
Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Chorus, Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Orchestra 
Andrea Licata 
Emily Manhart (mezzo-soprano), Gregory Kunde (tenor), Aurio Tomicich (bass), Youngok Shin (soprano), Haijing Fu (bass), Armando Caforio (bass), Sonia Nigoghossian (mezzo-soprano), Walter Coppola (tenor)

Bellini: Il Pirata 2:24:01
Berlin Deutsches Staatopera Orchestra, Berlin Deutsches Staatopera Chorus 
Marcello Viotti 
Roberto Frontali (baritone), Lucia Aliberti (soprano), Hermine May (mezzo-soprano), Jose Guadalupe Reyes (tenor), Kelly Anderson (baritone), Stuart Neill (tenor)

Bellini: La straniera 2:00:00
Palermo Orchestra Sinfonica del Teatro Massimo, Palermo Teatro Massimo Chorus 
Nino Sanzogno 
Domenico Trimarchi (baritone), Enrico Campi (bass), Renata Scotto (soprano), Elena Zilio (mezzo-soprano), Renato Cioni (tenor), Maurizio Mazzieri (baritone), Glauco Scarlini (baritone)

Bellini: Zaira  2:32:22
Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Chorus, Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Orchestra 
Paolo Olmi 
Ramón Vargas (tenor), Simone Alaimo (baritone), Roberto de Candia (baritone), Luigi Roni (bass), Katia Ricciarelli (soprano), Alexandra Papadjakou (mezzo-soprano), Giovanni Battista Palmieri (bass), Silvana Silbano (mezzo-soprano)

Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi 2:08:50
Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Bratislava Slovak Chorus 
Luciano Acocella 
Patrizia Ciofi (soprano), Federico Sacchi (bass-baritone), Nicola Amodio (tenor), Clara Polito (soprano), Danilo Formaggia (tenor)

Bellini: La Sonnambula 2:30:55
Bratislava Chamber Choir, Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia 
Giuliano Carella 
Giovanni Furlanetto (bass), Patrizia Ciofi (soprano), Maria Costanza Nocentini (soprano), Etienne Ligot (vocals), Giuseppe Morino (tenor), Vitalba Mosca (soprano), Walter Mikus (vocals)

La sonnambula 2:20:37
Milan Teatro alla Scala Chorus, Milan Teatro alla Scala Orchestra 
Leonard Bernstein 
Giuseppe Nessi (tenor), Maria Callas (soprano), Giuseppe Modesti (bass), Eugenia Ratti (soprano), Pier Luigi Latinucci (bass), Cesare Valletti (tenor), Gabriella Carturan (mezzo-soprano) 
Recorded: 5 March 1955 
Recording Venue: Milan

Bellini: Norma  2:34:53
Coro Lirico Marchigiano 'V. Bellini', Fondazione Orchestra Regionale delle Marche 
Paolo Arrivabeni 
Carlo Ventre (tenor), Simon Orfila (baritone), Daniela Barcellona (mezzo-soprano), Dimitra Theodossiou (soprano), Roberta Minnucci (soprano), Giancarlo Pavan (tenor)

Bellini: Norma  2:25:20
Torino della RAI Sinfonica Orchestra, Torino della RAI Choir 
Georges Prêtre 
Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Ivo Vinco (bass), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Robleto Merolla (tenor), Anna Maria Balboni (soprano), Mino Venturini (tenor)

Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda  2:28:46
Deutsche Oper Berlin, Berlin Deutsche Opera Chorus 
Fabio Luisi 
Camille Capasso (vocals), John De Haan (tenor), Lucia Aliberti (soprano), Martin Thompson (tenor), Paolo Gavanelli (baritone), Raemond Martin (tenor)

Bellini: I Puritani 2:30:02
Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Chorus, Catania Teatro Massimo Bellini Orchestra 
Richard Bonynge 
Mariella Devia (soprano), Christopher Robertson (baritone), William Matteuzzi (tenor), Eleonora Jankovic (mezzo-soprano), Paolo Washington (bass), Franco Federici (bass)


----------



## Granate

Less than 20€ plus delivery both in Amazon Germany and JPC. Buy at your own risk.
Lukewarm-reviews of his Bruckner cycle. He uses 1st versions. A nice Fidelio.

But what do you think about the rest?​


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Less than 20€ plus delivery both in Amazon Germany and JPC. Buy at your own risk.
> Lukewarm-reviews of his Bruckner cycle. He uses 1st versions. A nice Fidelio.
> 
> But what do you think about the rest?​


The Mendelssohn symphonies are quite good; the Bruckner is much too laid back for my taste. Haven't heard the Schumann.

For me, the only compelling reason to buy this set would be the quality of the orchestra.


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> The Mendelssohn symphonies are quite good; the Bruckner is much too laid back for my taste. Haven't heard the Schumann.
> 
> For me, the only compelling reason to buy this set would be the quality of the orchestra.


The Schumann is ok if you like a lighter more graceful approach to Schumann symphonies. It's well recorded but hasn't enough umph for me. Just depends how you like your Schumann.


----------



## Art Rock

The new free download choices from Naxos (from their emailed newsletter). None for me this time.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Art Rock said:


> The new free download choices from Naxos (from their emailed newsletter). None for me this time.
> 
> View attachment 104568


I had the same thought.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Open Music Library free download. I'm not sure how much of the recording they allowing for download. If they are doing partial downloads, I will stop posting these.

_"Grab your free classical music download!

This week's free download features the aria "Una voce poco fa" from Il barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) by Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868). "Una voce poco fa" is one of the most well-known arias in the operatic repertoire. It was originally written for contralto in the key of E major, but is frequently performed by coloratura mezzo sopranos, and even transposed up to F major to be performed by coloratura sopranos.

This recording is performed by Maria Callas, in the original key.

Don't miss the items below the download links - you'll find more recordings by Maria Callas, full and vocal scores to Il barbiere di Siviglia, and must-see video performances of "Una voce poco fa" by Joyce DiDonato, Cecilia Bartoli, and Kathleen Battle."_









http://links.proquest.mkt5049.com/s...IwNTcyODU5MTgzS0&j=MTQyMDY5MzQ4OQS2&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Not sure why I never posted this before. Free daily download from Your Classical. Sign up and you receive an email every weekday with a free download of some piece of classical music. Usually it is a movement or partial piece of a work (which I don't much care about but you might) but occasionally it is a stand alone piece. Today it is a Cimerosa Overture. I have acquired a number of works I was unfamiliar with this way.

https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2018/03/29/sign-up-for-the-daily-download-newsletter

Today's download:









Domenico Cimarosa - Caio Mario: Overture
Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla

Patrick Gallois, conductor

Naxos 8.572734

Courtesy of Naxos of America, Inc.


----------



## KenOC

The US Marines have embarked on a project to record all of Sousa's marches. These are as close to "reference" recordings as you're likely ever to find, and the sound is first-rate. Best of all, they're free, and you can even get march-by-march program notes on the works' histories.

The first four CD-sized 320K MP3 downloads are available now, taking us to 1916.

https://www.marineband.marines.mil/Audio-Resources/The-Complete-Marches-of-John-Philip-Sousa/


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> The US Marines have embarked on a project to record all of Sousa's marches. These are as close to "reference" recordings as you're likely ever to find, and the sound is first-rate. Best of all, they're free, and you can even get march-by-march program notes on the works' histories.
> 
> The first four CD-sized 320K MP3 downloads are available now, taking us to 1916.
> 
> https://www.marineband.marines.mil/Audio-Resources/The-Complete-Marches-of-John-Philip-Sousa/


That is an awesome deal!


----------



## david johnson

Thanx, Fritz. I downloaded them all. The Coast Guard Band recorded all of Sousa's marches back in the late '60s/early '70s.


----------



## SixFootScowl

david johnson said:


> Thanx, Fritz. I downloaded them all. The Coast Guard Band recorded all of Sousa's marches back in the late '60s/early '70s.


Yes, thanks to Ken posting the link, we have some of the finest march music recordings available!


----------



## Art Rock

For those who get the Naxos newsletter email, a free download that looks quite interesting, even if you have these important works in other performances (like me).


----------



## wkasimer

Art Rock said:


> For those who get the Naxos newsletter email, a free download that looks quite interesting, even if you have these important works in other performances (like me).
> 
> View attachment 104737


For those who prefer physical product, the entire set of symphonies and concerti, with Gilbert conducting, is available from ClassicSelect on SACD - for $11.99 for the 4 disc set.


----------



## Triplets

wkasimer said:


> For those who prefer physical product, the entire set of symphonies and concerti, with Gilbert conducting, is available from ClassicSelect on SACD - for $11.99 for the 4 disc set.


Krikey, I paid more than that for each disc.


----------



## wkasimer

I was just browsing the Presto website, and noticed that all (or nearly all) of Marek Janowski's Pentatone Wagner operas are on sale for about a third of the regular price.

That's not to say that I recommend them, though....the only one I've kept is Meistersinger.


----------



## Granate

(CDs)

Well, if no one owned it and was interested in the famous Boulez Mahler set, Amazon US sells the box for $32 shipping included. For European buyers, I don't know how much the shipping would cost.










And LOL, the offer of the LPO Live set for Tennstedt Mahler symphonies is already gone in Amazon Spain. It asked for 24€ for the new box and 13€ for the "like new" used box. So glad I got it for 24 instead of 40€ and it's arriving home in one or two weeks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven Complete Symphonies
Hungarian State Orchestra
János Ferencsik

99 cents download:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZY9TWWV/


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Beethoven Complete Symphonies
> Hungarian State Orchestra
> János Ferencsik
> 
> 99 cents download:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZY9TWWV/


It's not the greatest LvB cycle, is it Fritz but it's hardly shoddy and for 99 cents it's a no-brainer (I think I got it on that deal last time round). Decent 4th and 7th and there's nowt that's crap (although the Eroica is very weak).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> It's not the greatest LvB cycle, is it Fritz but it's hardly shoddy and for 99 cents it's a no-brainer (I think I got it on that deal last time round). Decent 4th and 7th and there's nowt that's crap (although the Eroica is very weak).


They also have the Wyn Morris cycle up for 99 cents, but I think that was already posted. Ferencsik is not the greatest but hey, 99 cents you can give it a listen. I have it on CD. Think I paid about $8 shipped for whole cycle. Never listen to it. Have better cycles.


----------



## KenOC

Free Naxos download this month, you choose one. This seems to be a monthly thing that you get if you subscribe to the Naxos e-mail offers (mostly ads). But they don't flood your inbox.

I got the Peterson-Berger.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The last two free daily downloads from Yourclassical.org. Nice, stand alone pieces that are well done. 















Josef Suk - A Summer's Tale: Voices of Life and Consolation Naxos 8.553703 Naxos

Felix Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream - Overture
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

James Judd, conductor


----------



## Art Rock

For those who subscribe to the Naxos newsletter, there is an extra free download (FLAC or MP3) of Schumann's string quartets. Looks interesting.


----------



## DavidA

Just received a set of Clifford Curzon 10LPs which can be bought for around £12 off Amazon.
The recordings include Brahms concertos 1&2; Mozart 23&24; Mozart quartets; Grieg concerto; Schubert and Schumann; Tchaikovsky 1 and Rach 2
Curzon was a great pianist and here is playing of the utmost quality mostly in good recordings. He was not at all sensational but wins by his sheer musicality. 
Great bargain

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milestones...id=1532116108&sr=8-1&keywords=clifford+curzon


----------



## Triplets

DavidA said:


> Just received a set of Clifford Curzon 10LPs which can be bought for around £12 off Amazon.
> The recordings include Brahms concertos 1&2; Mozart 23&24; Mozart quartets; Grieg concerto; Schubert and Schumann; Tchaikovsky 1 and Rach 2
> Curzon was a great pianist and here is playing of the utmost quality mostly in good recordings. He was not at all sensational but wins by his sheer musicality.
> Great bargain
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milestones...id=1532116108&sr=8-1&keywords=clifford+curzon


I second the comments, but I already have most of these so I won't be going there


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Art Rock said:


> For those who subscribe to the Naxos newsletter, there is an extra free download (FLAC or MP3) of Schumann's string quartets. Looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 105824


Very well done set of 3 quartets. Beautifully recorded. I had none of these actually, so I am happy with this offering.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This is a crazy deal of a download on Classics Select for $1.99 US, not sure about international.

https://www.classicselect.com/colle...mega-box-digital-download?variant=35004647110









Over 340 tracks of the Haydn quartets. These are performed by Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets. I can find no fault in the recordings or performances.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Classics Select just dropped the prices on most downloads to $.75 US. Which is insane. Even if most of the box you download doesn't suit you, one or two pieces that do make it worth the price.

https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each


----------



## Joe B

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Classics Select just dropped the prices on most downloads to $.75 US. Which is insane. Even if most of the box you download doesn't suit you, one or two pieces that do make it worth the price.
> 
> https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each


Thanks for posting about ClassicSelect....I had never heard of these guys before. I just ordered 9 Naxos CD's, one a double set, 1 DVD and 1 Blu-ray, all for a total cost of less than $31 delivered to the door. Best deal I've had all day!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Classics Select just dropped the prices on most downloads to $.75 US. Which is insane. Even if most of the box you download doesn't suit you, one or two pieces that do make it worth the price.
> 
> https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each


Awesome! Everyone wants the Utah Symphony; Maurice Abravanel, conductor, Mahler set. And here it is for 75 cents!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another free Naxos offering.


----------



## Malx

Qobuz are having a sale of Lossless and Hi-Res downloads some nice items available.


----------



## KenOC

A new month from Naxos.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> A new month from Naxos.


I opted for the Hubay download. Never heard anything of his previously. Very nice and pleasant VC's!


----------



## Larkenfield

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome! Everyone wants the Utah Symphony; Maurice Abravanel, conductor, Mahler set. And here it is for 75 cents!


Excellent set! This was the first complete Mahler cycle (1-9) ever recorded with the same orchestra. (It wasn't Bernstein's with the NYP.)


----------



## chesapeake bay

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome! Everyone wants the Utah Symphony; Maurice Abravanel, conductor, Mahler set. And here it is for 75 cents!


How can you resist that?


----------



## SixFootScowl

chesapeake bay said:


> How can you resist that?


I got it. Haven't listened yet, but is on my player ready to go.


----------



## KenOC

Another Naxos free album. The track listing is cut off in this picture.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

http://links.proquest.mkt5049.com/s...IwNTcyODU5MTgzS0&j=MTQ2Mzc3NzQyNQS2&mt=1&rt=0

Open Music Library free download.









"Grab your free classical music download!

This week's download features a set of five songs known as the Wesendonck Lieder, written for soprano and orchestra by German composer Richard Wagner. The title, though not Wagner's, refers to Mathilde Wesendonck, the author of the texts and friend of Wagner with whom he was infatuated."


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another Naxos free download.


----------



## Granate

13€ new condition. It's the insane price for this Amazing Mahler Box in Amazon France.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> 13€ new condition. It's the insane price for this Amazing Mahler Box in Amazon France.


Now under 10€ I'm literally crying because I could have saved 15€, thinking I was getting a bargain.

*Celibidache - Bruckner - Symphonies 4, 6,7,8 MPO Japanese SACD* New condition

This is an auction on Ebay. Currently $40 (normally $150). Auction ends in 26h.


----------



## DuncanW

The complete Claudio Abbado and Berlin Philharmonic on Deutsche Grammophon (60 cd set) was released here in Australia last Friday. The kids ordered it for me for Father's Day (yesterday in Australia), from local retailer JB HiFi for $89 pre-release (about 64 USD or 50 GBP). Arrived this morning and I'm looking forward to what it has to offer. For other Australian members of the forum, JB is still advertising it for that price. You can't possibly go wrong for $1.50 per disc!


----------



## LezLee

A great selection of deleted CDs from Chandos @ £2.50 each

https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> A great selection of deleted CDs from Chandos @ £2.50 each
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds


Il Trovatore is $5. I have it and it is one of the better sung-in-English sets.


----------



## bigshot

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bigshot

Boy that was fast! Three days later and my Chandos order arrives. Seven operas shipped to the US for around 50 UK pounds. That'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bigshot said:


> Boy that was fast! Three days later and my Chandos order arrives. Seven operas shipped for under $100. That'll keep me busy for a while.


Nice! What operas did you order?


----------



## bigshot

L'Elixer, Don Pasquale, Ernani, Travatore, Otello, Lucia, Idomenio.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bigshot said:


> L'Elixer, Don Pasquale, Ernani, Travatore, Otello, Lucia, Idomenio.


L'elixer and Trovatore I have, but I think I need Don Pasquale.

Enjoy!


----------



## KenOC

A new free album choice from Naxos. I'm going for the Holst.


----------



## Art Rock

JPC have the Sterling box with five CD's containing the complete symphonies of late-romantic Swiss composer Hans Huber (one of my favourites) for an incredible 7.99 euro (link).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> A new free album choice from Naxos. I'm going for the Holst.


I went for the Elgar.


----------



## Art Rock

And I went for the Parry.


----------



## Oakey

Art Rock said:


> And I went for the Parry.


Same here  Never heard of him


----------



## Malx

If this selection of Brahms Concertos appeals momox uk (via Amazon) today are offering the three disc set (new) for £2.38 + £1.26 p&p.
I suspect it won't last long.

link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00127ISF4/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

View attachment 107946


----------



## gardibolt

KenOC said:


> A new free album choice from Naxos. I'm going for the Holst.


I think I'll go for the Holst too; I have lots of Elgar, but no 2-piano versions of The Planets (which as I recall was the original format).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

gardibolt said:


> I think I'll go for the Holst too; I have lots of Elgar, but no 2-piano versions of The Planets (which as I recall was the original format).


Please do. Then let me know how they do the women's voices with those pianos.


----------



## DavidA

I was looking for a recording of Sibelius 3 to make up my recorded collection but then I got a box of the whole cycle with Ashkenazy conducting for £3-49!


----------



## Merl

DavidA said:


> I was looking for a recording of Sibelius 3 to make up my recorded collection but then I got a box of the whole cycle with Ashkenazy conducting for £3-49!


Wow, that was cheap!


----------



## Triplets

DavidA said:


> I was looking for a recording of Sibelius 3 to make up my recorded collection but then I got a box of the whole cycle with Ashkenazy conducting for £3-49!


Sibelius 3 is imho one of the most underrated Symphonies by a Major Symphonists. I find that many otherwise fine Sibelius cycles don't bring it off, such as any Colin Davis recording. My current favorite is Berglund/ Bournemouth. How is the Ashkenazy?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another free one from Naxos. Despite the rather weird photo, You can't go wrong with Ravel's Gaspard.









"RAVEL, M.: Miroirs • Gaspard de la nuit • Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ragna Schirmer
belvedere edition BVE08002

Playing pieces from Miroirs and Gaspard de la nuit empathetic pianist Ragna Schirmer reveals the essence of Ravel's artistic compositions with delicate brilliance: These musical works are animated by an incomparable union of mechanical precision and aching fantasy. In such moments it becomes clear that these mournfully beautiful sound creations are the essence of the artistic soul whose fibers Maurice Ravel wove into his compositions so assuredly. Ragna Schirmer's exquisite interpretations bear witness to Ravel's passionate sensibilities and that which could not be said, something he himself concealed from those around him during his lifetime. "


----------



## philoctetes

Triplets said:


> Sibelius 3 is imho one of the most underrated Symphonies by a Major Symphonists. I find that many otherwise fine Sibelius cycles don't bring it off, such as any Colin Davis recording. My current favorite is Berglund/ Bournemouth. How is the Ashkenazy?


Ashkenazy is great in #3. Compares well to Berglund, they both capture the slow mvmt well, Ashkenazy has power at the end.

The mp3 deal I like is all of Astronio's Cabezon for $8.99, Amazon.


----------



## Granate

The seller Rapace is having a major Walhall sale in their German, French, British and Spanish Amazon sites. There are many Historical opera recordings you may want to own on CD.


----------



## gardibolt

Unsurprisingly, one piano does the women's voices, and the other does the orchestral part. The fade in Neptune is also a recording fade, not playing softer. It's interesting, but obviously is nowhere near as atmospheric as the choral version.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

gardibolt said:


> Unsurprisingly, one piano does the women's voices, and the other does the orchestral part. The fade in Neptune is also a recording fade, not playing softer. It's interesting, but obviously is nowhere near as atmospheric as the choral version.


Wow. I can get that recording on my Amazon prime account. I will listen out of curiosity.


----------



## KenOC

New free Naxos album download.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> New free Naxos album download.


I tried this one. Couldn't get through the whole thing. You hear every gasp and breath of the violinist. Not the artists fault for sure. Very distracting. The recording is poorly engineered.


----------



## Oakey

I skipped last month Free Naxos Download, rightfully if I read this, but for those who like the Naxos label and want to try something new, JPC.de has many Naxos titles for €0.99, €1.99, €2.99 and just above that. These include CDs, DVD-audio and downloads (I am not into purchasing downloads, but they offer mp3/flac). Apart from many usual suspects (Bach etc), I came across many names I had never heard of, so decided to buy some. Here is the link, to sort on price (lowest first) select next to _Sortieren nach_ "Preis aufstiegend": https://www.jpc.de/s/1229234_53200?searchtype=cid

These are the ones I ordered for a total of €35 + P&P (€2.99):
•	Albert Roussel - Symphonie Nr.4 
•	Alexander Glasunow - Die Jahreszeiten op.67 
•	Alexander Glasunow - Der König der Juden 
•	Alexander Scriabin - Symphonie Nr.3 für 2 Klaviere 
•	Andres Isasi - Streichquartette Nr.0 & 2 
•	Antonio Soler - Klaviersonaten 
•	Daniel Sternefeld - Mater Dolorosa (2CD)
•	Deodat de Severac - Klavierwerke Vol.2 
•	Ferde Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite (DVD-Audio)
•	Karol Szymanowski - Harnasie op.55 (Ballett-Pantomime)
•	Leos Janacek - Klavierwerke Vol.1 
•	Ludwig Thuille - Violinsonaten Nr.1 & 2 
•	Nikolaj Roslavets - Cellosonaten r.1 & 2 
•	Philippe Manoury - 60th Parallel (Oper) (2CD)









Maybe they are crap, but at that price it's worth the risk. Also bought the Naxos Quartets box by Peter Maxwell Davies (5 CDs for €14.99) from JPC recently which I really appreciated.


----------



## Merl

Oakey said:


> I skipped last month Free Naxos Download, rightfully if I read this, but for those who like the Naxos label and want to try something new, JPC.de has many Naxos titles for €0.99, €1.99, €2.99 and just above that. These include CDs, DVD-audio and downloads (I am not into purchasing downloads, but they offer mp3/flac). Apart from many usual suspects (Bach etc), I came across many names I had never heard of, so decided to buy some. Here is the link, to sort on price (lowest first) select next to _Sortieren nach_ "Preis aufstiegend": https://www.jpc.de/s/1229234_53200?searchtype=cid
> 
> These are the ones I ordered for a total of €35 + P&P (€2.99):
> •	Albert Roussel - Symphonie Nr.4
> •	Alexander Glasunow - Die Jahreszeiten op.67
> •	Alexander Scriabin - Symphonie Nr.3 für 2 Klaviere
> •	Andres Isasi - Streichquartette Nr.0 & 2
> •	Antonio Soler - Klaviersonaten
> •	Daniel Sternefeld - Mater Dolorosa (2CD)
> •	Deodat de Severac - Klavierwerke Vol.2
> •	Ferde Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite (DVD-Audio)
> •	Karol Szymanowski - Harnasie op.55 (Ballett-Pantomime)
> •	Leos Janacek - Klavierwerke Vol.1
> •	Ludwig Thuille - Violinsonaten Nr.1 & 2
> •	Nikolaj Roslavets - Cellosonaten r.1 & 2
> •	Philippe Manoury - 60th Parallel (Oper) (2CD)
> 
> View attachment 108754
> 
> 
> Maybe they are crap, but at that price it's worth the risk. Also bought the Naxos Quartets box by Peter Maxwell Davies (5 CDs for €14.99) from JPC recently which I really appreciated.


I doubt they'll all be crap. I have a lot of Naxos discs and the majority are good or better and many are top tier. Enjoy your purchases.


----------



## Oakey

Fully agree, I have a huge amount of Naxos CDs, but like with any other label, not all performances or recordings are great. Don't know why it is that these titles are so inexpensive, but looking foward to hearing them. Anyone here owns any of these titles?


----------



## joen_cph

They are definitely not crap - Roslavetz, Szymanowski, Severac, Roussel and Thuille are fine, for example.


----------



## Merl

I have the Roussel and Grofe discs. Both are really good.


----------



## joen_cph

Can recommend the *Harald Genzmer *box from JPC - 10 CD for 8.99 Euros ...

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...arald-Genzmer-Zum-100-Geburtstag/hnum/9186815

Wrote in an often catchy, energetic style.


----------



## Oakey

joen_cph said:


> Can recommend the *Harald Genzmer *box from JPC - 10 CD for 8.99 Euros ...
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...arald-Genzmer-Zum-100-Geburtstag/hnum/9186815
> 
> Wrote in an often catchy, energetic style.


Very tempting indeed!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oakey said:


> I skipped last month Free Naxos Download, rightfully if I read this, but for those who like the Naxos label and want to try something new, JPC.de has many Naxos titles for €0.99, €1.99, €2.99 and just above that. These include CDs, DVD-audio and downloads (I am not into purchasing downloads, but they offer mp3/flac). Apart from many usual suspects (Bach etc), I came across many names I had never heard of, so decided to buy some. Here is the link, to sort on price (lowest first) select next to _Sortieren nach_ "Preis aufstiegend": https://www.jpc.de/s/1229234_53200?searchtype=cid
> 
> These are the ones I ordered for a total of €35 + P&P (€2.99):
> •	Albert Roussel - Symphonie Nr.4
> •	Alexander Glasunow - Die Jahreszeiten op.67
> •	Alexander Glasunow - Der König der Juden
> •	Alexander Scriabin - Symphonie Nr.3 für 2 Klaviere
> •	Andres Isasi - Streichquartette Nr.0 & 2
> •	Antonio Soler - Klaviersonaten
> •	Daniel Sternefeld - Mater Dolorosa (2CD)
> •	Deodat de Severac - Klavierwerke Vol.2
> •	Ferde Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite (DVD-Audio)
> •	Karol Szymanowski - Harnasie op.55 (Ballett-Pantomime)
> •	Leos Janacek - Klavierwerke Vol.1
> •	Ludwig Thuille - Violinsonaten Nr.1 & 2
> •	Nikolaj Roslavets - Cellosonaten r.1 & 2
> •	Philippe Manoury - 60th Parallel (Oper) (2CD)
> 
> View attachment 108754
> 
> 
> Maybe they are crap, but at that price it's worth the risk. Also bought the Naxos Quartets box by Peter Maxwell Davies (5 CDs for €14.99) from JPC recently which I really appreciated.


I have other Grofe disks from naxos, same orchestra. They are good.


----------



## Malx

joen_cph said:


> Can recommend the *Harald Genzmer *box from JPC - 10 CD for 8.99 Euros ...
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...arald-Genzmer-Zum-100-Geburtstag/hnum/9186815
> 
> Wrote in an often catchy, energetic style.


Sampled a few of the works on spotify and have ordered - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## KenOC

New free download from Naxos:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another free Naxos. I tried it. Not impressed.


----------



## philoctetes

Maybe not ridiculous, but the new Warner Munch box is on Amazoo for $19 in mp3 format. I also saw the Capriccio Bertini 5 cd box on Berkshire for $5.


----------



## jegreenwood

Amazon is now offering the Szell box at $132. (In-stock on Monday.)


----------



## bigshot

jegreenwood said:


> Amazon is now offering the Szell box at $132. (In-stock on Monday.)


There we go! That's my sweet spot. I've been waiting for this one to come down. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Merl

Just grabbed Brahms Complete Symphonies on CD from the US. £3.52 and free postage for a class cycle. Took about a month to come but brand new. Uber-bargain. Nowak and the RPO nail this set.


----------



## philoctetes

Received this yesterday and it's quite unique and beautiful. It's currently an add-on item at Amazon for under $3. Other good titles on the India Archive are also discounted... it's an excellent label, comparable to the Nimbus series, that I've never seen in any other format, or on Spotify either...










Actually, these CDs are preferable to the Nimbus which seem to all be CD-Rs nowadays. So for Nimbus I just look for cheap mp3s...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This Month's Free Albums from Naxos

























I downloaded the Opera Overtures as it features some which I have not heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jegreenwood said:


> Amazon is now offering the Szell box at $132. (In-stock on Monday.)


I missed out on that when Barnes and Noble had their half-off sale. Now that it's down to about what I would have paid then, I don't feel so bad that I missed that opportunity.


----------



## Guest

I saw the price on the Szell box drop from more than $300 to the current level of $131.99 today and I ordered. I don't know how long the price will last, but as of now Amazon.com lists 5 in stock.


----------



## wkasimer

Baron Scarpia said:


> I saw the price on the Szell box drop from more than $300 to the current level of $131.99 today and I ordered. I don't know how long the price will last, but as of now Amazon.com lists 5 in stock.


I was going to skip buying this one - Szell's not a favorite of mine, and I have a lot of this material already, but at that price I had to bite. Glad I did - the sound quality on some of these discs is stunning.


----------



## bigshot

If I could go back in time and tell myself at 18 that someday I would own every Szell record and every Bernstein record with New York and pay a buck a record for them, I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A Naxos download choice. It's cool, you can listen to each in entirety before making a selection. These are shorter stand alone works, two of which I had never heard. Description says the Melartin work was lost for 81 years until performed in 2013; interesting.

Violin Sonata No. 35 in A Major, K. 526








Traumgesicht, Op. 70








6 Romances, Op. 73








Overture to Oresteya, Op. 6


----------



## starthrower

bigshot said:


> If I could go back in time and tell myself at 18 that someday I would own every Szell record and every Bernstein record with New York and pay a buck a record for them, I wouldn't believe it.


It's telling about how this music is valued today. It's not worth much to most people. But for us who love it it's the best of times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> I saw the price on the Szell box drop from more than $300 to the current level of $131.99 today and I ordered. I don't know how long the price will last, but as of now Amazon.com lists 5 in stock.


It's at 185 now. From 300 to 131 to 185. That's quite a price swing.


----------



## joen_cph

Jpc has for some time had a great Dacapo sale, including the 7 CD box of Langgaard Symphonies for 19,99 Euros etc.


----------



## bigshot

Manxfeeder said:


> It's at 185 now. From 300 to 131 to 185. That's quite a price swing.


They might have been short on stock and blew out the remaining copies so they could reorder. I've seen Amazon do that in the past.


----------



## regnaDkciN

bigshot said:


> They might have been short on stock and blew out the remaining copies so they could reorder. I've seen Amazon do that in the past.


Well, they are out of stock now, but are still listing $185 as the price.


----------



## bigshot

They'll probably stay at that price for a while once they get new stock in. The discounts usually come at the end of batches.


----------



## rw181383

Hello! I've ordered a few box sets from Import CDs the last couple of months. With a bit of comparison shopping, some sets can be bought at a very good price: https://www.importcds.com/search?mod=AC&sp=Box+Sets#!?pagenum=1


----------



## Guest

bigshot said:


> They might have been short on stock and blew out the remaining copies so they could reorder. I've seen Amazon do that in the past.


I don't see why they have to sell existing stock to re-order.

The hallmark of modern marketing is selling the same item to different constituencies for different prices. I suspect that is what is going on. The item sits at a high price and people who will buy it no matter what pay the high price. But amazon detects that the item is stubbornly held in the shopping carts of cheapskates waiting for a better deal. They drop the price for a short period, the cheapskates that have been patrolling the item pounce on it, then they raise the price again before normal people notice. This allows them to collect some revenue from cheapskates without cutting into their margin for other shoppers. Maybe they have so AI for this.


----------



## bigshot

If you follow camel camel, you'll see that is the pattern. The price drops for a short while, it goes out of stock for a week or two, and then it comes back at the regular price. I can only guess what Amazon's strategy is with that, but that is how it works. Particularly before and after a Christmas buying season. Maybe they want to be stocked up with fresh stock at Christmas.


----------



## Guest

bigshot said:


> If you follow camel camel, you'll see that is the pattern. The price drops for a short while, it goes out of stock for a week or two, and then it comes back at the regular price. I can only guess what Amazon's strategy is with that, but that is how it works. Particularly before and after a Christmas buying season. Maybe they want to be stocked up with fresh stock at Christmas.


Your explanation would only make sense if the item had an expiration date, otherwise there is no distinction between fresh stock and old stock. Maybe the transient price drop is a way to gauge latent demand and helps them determine how much additional stock to buy.

But who can say they understand the ways of Amazon.


----------



## LezLee

*Presto Classical* are now offering free delivery on all UK orders over £25

Free postage on all UK orders over £25
We are delighted to announce that we are now offering free delivery on all UK orders over £25. Alongside this, we have made some other changes to our delivery options which we hope will offer you greater choice and flexibility about how you receive your orders, as well as simplifying our postage charges. We now offer three services within the UK, each with a flat-rate charge per order.
Delivery options

Royal Mail 2nd Class (Royal Mail 48) - FREE when you spend over £25, otherwise £2.95 per order
Royal Mail 1st Class Tracked (Royal Mail 24 Tracked) - £4.50 per order
FedEx Next Day Courier - £5.95 per order
These delivery charges apply to all orders placed online from midday on Monday 26th November 2018. For more information about our new delivery options please visit our website.


----------



## SuperTonic

I work with people at Amazon in a professional capacity (I work for a manufacturer and Amazon sells our products; I frequently interact with their buyers). Whenever pricing issues have come up with our products they always claim that it is all automated and that the main factor that determines what price a product is sold at is the lowest price their bots can find on other sites for the same product. They are loathe to intervene in the various algorithms that they use on their site, which makes sense given the sheer size of their offering. They only have the manpower to manually intervene in the most extreme situations. Any pricing fluctuations you see are most likely being driven by offerings on other sites which they are matching.

The reason they frequently go out of stock after a price drop is because when the price drops their sales increase suddenly and their replenishment algorithm might not have time to react to increase their orders before they go out of stock. The inventory levels they maintain at one price won't be sufficient to meet demand at a lower price. This would be particularly true of longer lead time items (I don't know what the typical lead times are for classical music CD's). Amazon would never plan to intentionally be out of stock on an item for any period of time unless it is being discontinued or if it has become unprofitable (in which case they will de-list it from the site; they have an acronym for such product - Can't Realize Any Profit lol).


----------



## Guest

SuperTonic said:


> I work with people at Amazon in a professional capacity (I work for a manufacturer and Amazon sells our products; I frequently interact with their buyers). Whenever pricing issues have come up with our products they always claim that it is all automated and that the main factor that determines what price a product is sold at is the lowest price their bots can find on other sites for the same product. They are loathe to intervene in the various algorithms that they use on their site, which makes sense given the sheer size of their offering. They only have the manpower to manually intervene in the most extreme situations. Any pricing fluctuations you see are most likely being driven by offerings on other sites which they are matching.
> 
> The reason they frequently go out of stock after a price drop is because when the price drops their sales increase suddenly and their replenishment algorithm might not have time to react to increase their orders before they go out of stock. The inventory levels they maintain at one price won't be sufficient to meet demand at a lower price. This would be particularly true of longer lead time items (I don't know what the typical lead times are for classical music CD's). Amazon would never plan to intentionally be out of stock on an item for any period of time unless it is being discontinued or if it has become unprofitable (in which case they will de-list it from the site; they have an acronym for such product - Can't Realize Any Profit lol).


That makes perfect sense, although you will find items for sale on Amazon that are undercut on other sites, and even by marketplace sellers on their own site. These bots are not entirely efficient, evidently.


----------



## bigshot

I wonder who they were price matching on the Szell box? I don't know of anyone else that was selling it that low.


----------



## KenOC

I doubt that Amazon “price matches.” But they do try to know what others are selling an item for. A retailer’s goal is to maximize profit (not revenue) on each unique item it stocks. So the pricing is normally set by considering the likely demand curve (quantity demanded versus price), the direct cost of the product, the investment needed to stock the item, and the cost of fulfilling an order – and maybe some other things as well.


----------



## Guest

bigshot said:


> I wonder who they were price matching on the Szell box? I don't know of anyone else that was selling it that low.


imported.com currently has it for $158. I doubt they do anything as simple as tit-for-tat price match. Their price time-course is presumably the result of some artificial intelligence which takes into account competitor prices, demand as a function of time and price, profit margins, stock availability and some model of customer behavior. Perhaps some sort of machine learning that trains itself. It wouldn't be a simple rule.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Baron Scarpia said:


> That makes perfect sense, although you will find items for sale on Amazon that are undercut on other sites, and even by marketplace sellers on their own site. These bots are not entirely efficient, evidently.


If this is the way Amazon works, I'm having this (evil) fantasy about figuring out what algorithms Amazon uses to determine what are competitive businesses' sites, and then creating a custom one that would be invisible to all but the Amazon bot, and then using it to post "specials" that will make them lower their prices. The Szell set for $49.95? Just change the price on the otherwise hidden site to $49.96, and wait for Amazon to drop their price in response. Then, when we all had bought our sets, raise the price back to $185 or whatever...while we move on to the next "special" we want.

:devil:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another Naxos free download. It's a good one.


----------



## LezLee

eClassical have started their annual Christmas countdown today - 2 half-price downloads till 24th Dec.

://www.eclassical.com/pages/christmas18.html


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each

Classics Selects has all of their big box downloads for $.60.

Here are three new and quite good offerings


----------



## 13hm13

wkasimer said:


> I was going to skip buying this one - Szell's not a favorite of mine, and I have a lot of this material already, but at that price I had to bite. Glad I did - the sound quality on some of these discs is stunning.


----------



## gardibolt

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://www.classicselect.com/collections/digital-downloads-99-cents-each
> 
> Classics Selects has all of their big box downloads for $.60.
> 
> Here are three new and quite good offerings
> 
> View attachment 110370
> 
> 
> View attachment 110371
> 
> 
> View attachment 110372


That set is an excellent one, and would be so even at normal pricing. For 60 cents each, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Larkenfield

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but hear it is again: Big Mahler Box download-13 hours of music-by the Bach Guild for $.99. This is an excellent set by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony-the first complete Mahler cycle ever recorded with many fine performances worth hearing though not what I would refer to as definitive recordings:

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but hear it is again: Big Mahler Box download-13 hours of music-by the Bach Guild for $.99. This is an excellent set by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony-the first complete Mahler cycle ever recorded with many fine performances worth hearing though not what I would refer to as definitive recordings:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO


Yep, I picked that one up some weeks ago when it was previously posted. Good to keep it in front of the TC membership as some may have missed the previous posting.


----------



## bigshot

The simpler packaging for the Tutto Verdi blu-ray box set is down to $115 at Amazon. All of Verdi's operas plus the requiem in HD and 5.1 sound. Good performances too. 27 blu-rays at $115 is certainly a bargain.

https://amzn.to/2ElGOJK


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Larkenfield said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but hear it is again: Big Mahler Box download-13 hours of music-by the Bach Guild for $.99. This is an excellent set by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony-the first complete Mahler cycle ever recorded with many fine performances worth hearing though not what I would refer to as definitive recordings:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO


The first big box download I purchased. I like the 1st and 6th and think the 4th one of the best out there.


----------



## KenOC

The latest free download albums from Naxos (choose one, as usual):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listened to this one a couple more times and really like it. Can be had as digital download (along with a lot of other Handel works) for 99 cents on Amazon in either of these downloads:
https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-B...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=handel+big+box
or https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-O...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=handel+big+box


----------



## Merl

I just bought Sakari's Sibelius cycle on CD for £4. Mint condition.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> Listened to this one a couple more times and really like it. Can be had as digital download (along with a lot of other Handel works) for 99 cents on Amazon in either of these downloads:
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-B...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=handel+big+box
> or https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-O...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=handel+big+box


Listening now. The only one I own or feel need for.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Listening now. The only one I own or feel need for.


The singing is quite good and the price is right. A perfect Messiah set for anyone on a budget and a worthy set for anyone who owns multiple Messiah sets.


----------



## wkasimer

If anyone needs a cheap copy of Barshai's Shostakovich symphony cycle...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Barshai-Sh...es-Barshai-CD-2DVG-The-Fast-Free/392060559883


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I can go on and recommend these at $.99 each. With the Rachmaninov box the recording of The Rock gets a little thin and reedy about midway. But everything else seems good. Svetlanov conducts some of the works and he was no slouch. Certainly worth the price. Available on Amazon.








Most of these works are by Abravanel and the Utah Symphony who never let me down. Nicely recorded and solid renditions. Available from Classics Select.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Nabbed the Rachmaninov set for 99 cents. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/ Awesome deal. Thanks for posting.

But the Tchaikovsky set is listing on Amazon for $9.49. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MEWYCK6/


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> ^  Nabbed the Rachmaninov set for 99 cents. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/ Awesome deal. Thanks for posting.
> 
> But the Tchaikovsky set is listing on Amazon for $9.49. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MEWYCK6/


Right. You have to get the download from classics select for the $.99. Big price difference! https://www.classicselect.com/colle...igital-download-boxed-set?variant=35552811974

I found a very positive review for the Rachmaninov set. I had never heard of Kogan and Moscow orchestra. http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Jan11/rachmaninov_sys_alc1030-2.htm


----------



## gardibolt

Wow, that Rachmaninoff review is quite a rave. I'll have to snag that set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

gardibolt said:


> Wow, that Rachmaninoff review is quite a rave. I'll have to snag that set.


By all means, definitely snag it. Awesome deal!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This one is worth getting at $1.29 US. The attraction being Peter Schmalfuss wonderful playing.









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CN8QSJW/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o02_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wkasimer

Wagner: The Great Operas (all of them, including Rienzi) from Warner, for $21.99:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=813439


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> Wagner: The Great Operas (all of them, including Rienzi) from Warner, for $21.99:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=813439


Awesome Deal! A lot of great recordings including the Sawallisch Ring. If I didn't already have the Sawallisch Ring (and I think I paid more for just for the Ring) I would grab this. Anyone who wants to get into Wagner should grab this deal while they can.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome Deal! A lot of great recordings including the Sawallisch Ring. If I didn't already have the Sawallisch Ring (and I think I paid more for just for the Ring) I would grab this. Anyone who wants to get into Wagner should grab this deal while they can.


At that price, it's worth buying even if you have the Sawallisch RING, unless you already own all of the contents. All of the performances are worth hearing, even if some of them (particularly Tannhauser and Parsifal) have some flaws in casting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> At that price, it's worth buying even if you have the Sawallisch RING, unless you already own all of the contents. All of the performances are worth hearing, even if some of them (particularly Tannhauser and Parsifal) have some flaws in casting.


Good Point. Any duplicates could become gifts to promote Wagner's music.

Oh, I see Nikolaus Hillebrand on Renzi, so now I am very much wanting at least that one.

Oh, and Rolando Villazón on Tristan, now I have to get this!


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> Wagner: The Great Operas (all of them, including Rienzi) from Warner, for $21.99:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=813439


That's $25 dollars for shipping to Europe, not to mention the Tannhäuser and Tristans they are missing. Great deal for America. I'm good.


----------



## LezLee

Presto have up to 50% off 3,500 box sets.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...s?utm_source=News-2019-01-11&utm_medium=email


----------



## KenOC

Time for another free album from Naxos.


----------



## jegreenwood

LezLee said:


> Presto have up to 50% off 3,500 box sets.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...s?utm_source=News-2019-01-11&utm_medium=email


I have two Gardiner box sets on order: Beethoven symphonies and Handel oratorios.


----------



## Manxfeeder

LezLee said:


> Presto have up to 50% off 3,500 box sets.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...s?utm_source=News-2019-01-11&utm_medium=email


Thinking out loud here, I see under the Brilliant section the Mompou 4-CD collection is around $10. It isn't available on Amazon right now. Maybe it's time to jump on it before it disappears forever. Zweden's excellent Brahms set is at $10 also. De Profundis recommended the Vaet box (Renaissance), and it's at 11:50. Jean Martinon, the Late Years, is $25. The Martinon Chicago box is great, and it's $25, as is the Beaux Arts Haydn Trios at $30. Boulez's Mahler is $30. Gieseking's Debussy st $10 as well as Klemperer's Brahms. Francois Samson's Ravel box is $13.50.

That's just the first 30 screens.

This ends on January 14th. I guess I better start counting my pennies.


----------



## starthrower

If anybody wants the Bernstein symphony edition (60 CD) Presto is selling it for only 87 dollars. If I didn't already have 30 of the symphonies I'd buy it. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7994735--leonard-bernstein-the-symphony-edition


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> If anybody wants the Bernstein symphony edition (60 CD) Presto is selling it for only 87 dollars. If I didn't already have 30 of the symphonies I'd buy it. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7994735--leonard-bernstein-the-symphony-edition


Have been wanting that for some time now and unable to find it thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigshot

That Bernstein box is amazing.


----------



## starthrower

bigshot said:


> That Bernstein box is amazing.


I thought it was sold out. I was surprised to find it in stock at Presto for such a low price. But I've already got the Mahler, Beethoven, Bernstein, Schuman, and Tchaikovsky. Only the Mahler has updated sound.


----------



## bigshot

If you ever heard the LPs, the whole box is updated sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Last day of the Presoclassical sale. I finally decided on Schuricht's complete EMI recordings; it's cheaper than even the Amazon resellers.


----------



## gardibolt

Their $155 price on the Gardiner Bach Cantatas Box is the best I've seen.


----------



## starthrower

gardibolt said:


> Their $155 price on the Gardiner Bach Cantatas Box is the best I've seen.


I couldn't sit through a fraction of those, but I guess it's a good price.


----------



## JosefinaHW

gardibolt said:


> Their $155 price on the Gardiner Bach Cantatas Box is the best I've seen.


It's a wonderful box set: I love the Gardiner recordings. If you are in the US and ordering from the UK then you will pay an extra shipping charge because of the weight of the box, they will let you know what the cost will be and if you still want to continue with the order. Go for it!


----------



## Malx

I have just ordered another complete set of Mahler -, as if need another one but at this price I couldn't resist:

Michael Gielen's 17 disc set for 19.99 euros plus p&p = approx £21.50 delivered.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I have just ordered another complete set of Mahler -, as if need another one but at this price I couldn't resist:
> 
> Michael Gielen's 17 disc set for 19.99 euros plus p&p = approx £21.50 delivered.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586


Holy smokes! That's insane.


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> I have just ordered another complete set of Mahler -, as if need another one but at this price I couldn't resist:
> 
> Michael Gielen's 17 disc set for 19.99 euros plus p&p = approx £21.50 delivered.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586


Is that set remastered? I own this one:


----------



## Red Terror

JosefinaHW said:


> It's a wonderful box set: I love the Gardiner recordings. If you are in the US and ordering from the UK then you will pay an extra shipping charge because of the weight of the box, they will let you know what the cost will be and if you still want to continue with the order. Go for it!


I "invested" in this one awhile ago...


----------



## KenOC

Malx said:


> I have just ordered another complete set of Mahler -, as if need another one but at this price I couldn't resist:
> 
> Michael Gielen's 17 disc set for 19.99 euros plus p&p = approx £21.50 delivered.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586


What appears to be that set (with a different cover) is available in the US on Amazon for free streaming to Prime members.

https://www.amazon.com/Michael-Giel...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1548133554&sr=1-1


----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


> Is that set remastered? I own this one:


From what I can see there is nothing on the box that indicates any remastering has taken place.


----------



## wkasimer

Red Terror said:


> Is that set remastered? I own this one:


I'm not able to view this image, but I assume that it's the set with just the symphonies. It sounds just fine, and didn't need any "remastering", whatever that means.


----------



## Merl

€20 is a great price for the Gielen. Terrific set. You did well, Malx.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos free download until the end of the month.

_"This month's free album is BRUCKNER, A.: Symphony No. 4, "Romantic" from Capriccio.
Offer is available until the end of the month."_


----------



## Art Rock

Among the most recent special bargains from jpc is this 10 CD's box of organ music (Bach, Reger, Mendelssohn and many others). I have had this box for many years, and it's definitely worth the price of 7 euro!


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> Time for another free album from Naxos.


How is this done USA only? Free = Best Price


----------



## Art Rock

Zofia said:


> How is this done USA only? Free = Best Price


Worldwide. You need to sign up for the Naxos newsletter (which is sent once or twice a month).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos download for February. 
"
Klaus HeymannThe 2019 Academy Awards take place this month in Hollywood, on 24 February, reminding us how the silver screen has given us many golden moments of entertainment. On-screen action is greatly enhanced by the accompanying music scores, of course, many of which are newly composed and often attain a celebrity status of their own. But Oscar-winning movies also occasionally call on music from the past to capture the mood of the moment. This month, then, we would like to offer you a choice of three discs with music by Rachmaninov, J. S. Bach and Mozart that has featured in major films that went on to receive the Oscar for Best Picture.
- Klaus Heymann"

























_________
My note:
A great thing about these freebies is you can listen to the tracks before you choose. For this offering I found the Rachmaninov and the Bach to be simply OK. The Magic Flute is not my stick, I listened to most but have never much cared for the work. 
I venture that none of these will rival favorite recordings but hey the price is right and they are far from bad.


----------



## bigshot

The Leonard Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## gardibolt

That Chen Pi-Hsien Goldberg Variations is the one lifted for the Joyce Hatto scam. Good choice, as I like it quite a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Posted before by someone but worth repeating:
This came in a Handel Big Box download from Amazon and it is very good.
276 tracks and six oratorios for 99 cents: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KICWEN6/


----------



## Larkenfield

Fritz Kobus said:


> Posted before by someone but worth repeating:
> This came in a Handel Big Box download from Amazon and it is very good.
> 276 tracks and six oratorios for 99 cents: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KICWEN6/


Worth it alone for the _Jephtha_ _Oratorio_ with the English Chamber Orchestra, the last work Handel wrote before unfortunately going blind but perhaps one of his best.


----------



## Granate

Those who can buy from Amazon UK. Check out the seller Protagonista UK and their products. They have sales in Memories and Weitblick CDs, often rare and expensive. Plenty of Mahler, Beethoven, Mozart, Herbert Kegel, Takashi Asahina...


----------



## wkasimer

Some truly ridiculous bargains from Arkiv Music:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/listPage.jsp?list_id=5281&page_size=100


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> Some truly ridiculous bargains from Arkiv Music:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/listPage.jsp?list_id=5281&page_size=100


The Solomon Icon set look interesting.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> The Solomon Icon set look interesting.


I confess that Solomon's recordings have never appealed to me.

I have several of these sets, which I'd certainly recommend: Gedda, Schuricht, Prey, and Tauber ICON sets, plus that ridiculously cheap Wagner set.


----------



## realdealblues

I just picked up a few things myself...I already had the Solomon and Schuricht sets which I paid much more for than the current sale price sadly...

But Capucon and Braley's complete Beethoven Violin Sonatas for $7.99 and Thomas Zehetmair's Complete Teldec Recordings for $22.99 to name a couple both seemed like no brainers for the price. There's like 1500 Warner titles on sale right now at Arkiv Music. There's a bunch of great stuff for super cheap, lots of little things like Maazel's excellent Bruckner 8th for $3.99. Some really great deals on there right now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> I just picked up a few things myself...I already had the Solomon and Schuricht sets which I paid much more for than the current sale price sadly....


I really like the Schuricht set.

How is the Solomon set? I like his Beethoven and have a lot of that already, so I don't know if the rest of the box set is worth exploring.


----------



## philoctetes

Some of Solomon's LvB concerti are also in the Cluytens box which is solid gold heavy action all around, with other fine soloists like Gilels, Oistrakh, Ciccolini, Christoff, etc


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> I really like the Schuricht set.
> 
> How is the Solomon set? I like his Beethoven and have a lot of that already, so I don't know if the rest of the box set is worth exploring.


The Beethoven is all great but if you have it already than what's left is a fantastic Brahms Piano Concerto 2, Scarlatti Sonata In F, L. 384 and Liszt: Hungarian Fantasy, S. 123.

Some very enjoyable Mozart Sonatas and Concerto 24 as well as a Bach/Busoni BWV645.

The Grieg and Schumann Concertos are both played wonderfully but somewhat cold. Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto is much the same.

I'm not familiar enough with Scriabin's Piano Concerto or Bliss's Piano Concerto to say if they are good or bad although both are not the best sound quality.

I've read the Testament releases sound much better than this EMI set but I mainly wanted the Beethoven, Brahms 2, Liszt and Scarlatti and I didn't have any other Solomon on disc before this set, only some old records.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> The Beethoven is all great but if you have it already than what's left is a fantastic Brahms Piano Concerto 2, Scarlatti Sonata In F, L. 384 and Liszt: Hungarian Fantasy, S. 123.
> 
> Some very enjoyable Mozart Sonatas and Concerto 24 as well as a Bach/Busoni BWV645..


Thanks! It's inexpensive enough on sale that I ordered it.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks! It's inexpensive enough on sale that I ordered it.


Nice! 
Honestly after buying that set, the Scarlatti sonata even though it's just a short work made it worth the price of admission for me. Some incredible runs that are just so clearly played. Really amazing in my book.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Nice!
> Honestly after buying that set, the Scarlatti sonata even though it's just a short work made it worth the price of admission for me. Some incredible runs that are just so clearly played. Really amazing in my book.


I read a review that said the same thing. I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Merl

For £1.82 excellent condition (although secondhand) I couldn't turn this down. I can now throw away the library copy I have that skips all the way through the 2nd disc (and has an annoying 'wobble in the 2nd symphony). Just played the new one through and it's perfect. It looks brand new, tbh. I know it's not the greatest Schumann cycle but it's a good one and at that price I wasn't turning it down.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos free album choices for this month. A tough one but I chose Sir Hamilton Harty. It is so great that you can listen to the tracks in entirety before choosing.

























https://www.naxos.com/?utm_source=N...s-Logo&utm_campaign=Naxos-NL_NewOnNaxos032019


----------



## LezLee

Amazing offer from Presto Classical. Up to 60% off sets of 4 or 10 CDs. Lots of choice.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...bargains/browse?sort=title&size=10&view=large


----------



## KenOC

For some reason, I got a different free download offer from Naxos.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I have the same choices as OHDude.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Amazing offer from Presto Classical. Up to 60% off sets of 4 or 10 CDs. Lots of choice.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...bargains/browse?sort=title&size=10&view=large


Awesome! *This Moffo set* is tempting. Here is *a track listing*. If it had complete operas I would be inclined to buy it, but it looks like it is a lot of arias our of context. Still great set but I don't listen much that way.


----------



## jim prideaux

if anyone is interested I noticed today that jpc cd's on line are selling a boxed set of Kurt Masur's Eurodisc recordings with the Leipzig Gewandhaus very very cheaply.


----------



## Gordontrek

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I got the STEAL of the year at McKay's in Knoxville, TN. I found an autographed copy of Joan Tower's album Made in America...for 95 cents!! They had no idea! I was a bit miffed at how low it was priced (were they ignorant or just not care?) but also elated that I made off like a bandit with the autograph of one of my favorite living composers. This is definitely one of my most treasured albums.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> if anyone is interested I noticed today that jpc cd's on line are selling a boxed set of Kurt Masur's Eurodisc recordings with the Leipzig Gewandhaus very very cheaply.


I saw that set Jim but for me Masur is a reliable conductor but from what I've heard isn't distinctive enough to add more recordings of the same repertoire. 
As a starter set for a newcomer it is great value.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gordontrek said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I got the STEAL of the year at McKay's in Knoxville, TN. I found an autographed copy of Joan Tower's album Made in America...for 95 cents!!
> View attachment 114379


I found the Schumann symphonies signed by David Zinman at the Nashville McKay's. That was nice.

Nashville is selling off their classical CDs. Their classical section is pitiful now. Is Knoxville doing the same thing?


----------



## Manxfeeder

LezLee said:


> Amazing offer from Presto Classical. Up to 60% off sets of 4 or 10 CDs. Lots of choice.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...bargains/browse?sort=title&size=10&view=large


Is anyone familiar with the Fricsay Live Wire set on Documents? I see it's down to $15.

The Giants of the Cello set is well done - everyone is on it - for $15.


----------



## Gordontrek

Manxfeeder said:


> Nashville is selling off their classical CDs. Their classical section is pitiful now. Is Knoxville doing the same thing?


That's a shame. About Knoxville's classical section, not as far as I know. But I don't live in Knoxville, I just went to their McKays because I happened to be driving through. I thought their classical selection was nice, though. I got a pretty good haul of other CDs while I was there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Fricsay Live Wire set on Documents? I see it's down to $15.
> .


I have it. 10 CD Perfectionist and Live Wire. Has a lot of good works on it. You can see the contents on the Amazon listing as they show the back cover. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051WY4QI/

Strange but some of these sale items on Presto don't have any track listings or even disk content listed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have it. 10 CD Perfectionist and Live Wire. Has a lot of good works on it. You can see the contents on the Amazon listing as they show the back cover.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051WY4QI/
> 
> Strange but some of these sale items on Presto don't have any track listings or even disk content listed.


Thanks. Maybe I need to get it before it disappears.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gordontrek said:


> That's a shame. About Knoxville's classical section, not as far as I know. But I don't live in Knoxville, I just went to their McKays because I happened to be driving through. I thought their classical selection was nice, though. I got a pretty good haul of other CDs while I was there.


That's a relief. I wonder if the Nashville McKay's just got a new manager, because they seem to be clearing out the specialty items for the more generic. They had a forty-foot wall five rows high just of classical, which was wonderful, but they shoved the classical into the corner where it's only about five feet long, and that former forty feet is now filled with country. It hurts my soul.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks. Maybe I need to get it before it disappears.


It is a worthwhile set. I got it a little cheaper on Amazon in 2014, so might want to look around at Amazon and Ebay first. But the Presto price is certainly very reasonable. You may want to search for what other box sets are out there just to compare before making the purchase. There is a nine disk set "Life in Music" and two huge sets of complete recordings on DG volumes 1 and 2, if you are a huge Fricsay fan. There is also a "Ferenc Fricsay - Potrait / 10-cd Set & Bonus Disc." There are other sets like "Edition Ferenc Fricsay" which is multiple disks but seems to be listed separately by disk on Amazon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

For all Verdi fans this is a great deal with some great singers. I see it listing below $5 for the whole set on Amazon.


----------



## Malx

Opera Depot is currently offering the full 1976 centenary Ring Cycle conducted by Boulez as a free download. I suspect it won't last long.

The bitrate isn't hifi quality at 256 Kbps but it is decent - especially at the price!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Malx said:


> Opera Depot is currently offering the full 1976 centenary Ring Cycle conducted by Boulez as a free download. I suspect it won't last long.
> 
> The bitrate isn't hifi quality at 256 Kbps but it is decent - especially at the price!


Thanks. Not a huge fan of these works but free? Why not?

Link for whomever needs it: https://operadepot.com/


----------



## KenOC

This is said to be a "weekly" offer so moving on it might be a good idea. Each opera downloads as a ZIP file containing one folder for each disc. The process is clean, easy, and fast (the server has an Amazon-like address).

There are no program notes.


----------



## Lensky

* The Menuhin Century* Warner 80 CD + 11 DVD

Amazon.it 59,33 €

https://www.amazon.it/s?k=the+menuhin+century&__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> This is said to be a "weekly" offer so moving on it might be a good idea. Each opera downloads as a ZIP file containing one folder for each disc. The process is clean, easy, and fast (the server has an Amazon-like address).
> 
> There are no program notes.


The vast majority of the free downloads are live off air recordings of a certain age which are often in very poor sound this one is a cut above the norm.


----------



## bigshot

Lensky said:


> * The Menuhin Century* Warner 80 CD + 11 DVD
> Amazon.it 59,33 €
> https://www.amazon.it/s?k=the+menuhin+century&__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


36 Euros shipping to the US. It comes out to about $100 US which still a deal.

This set is missing the Victor recordings, which are collected on a $24 6 CD set called Complete American Victor Recordings. Add that to this box and you're all set.


----------



## bigshot

Wrong info, sorry


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Open Music Library has this free download. Opera Highlights from a 1951 performance. I have not listened to it as yet, but hey, it is worth a shot.









https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/lists/762/richard-wagner-die-meistersinger-von-nurnberg?utm_source=imc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190326

_"This week's free download consists of highlights from the opera 'Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg' by German composer Richard Wagner (1813-1883) and showcases one of the many historical recordings in the OML catalog.

First conceived by Wagner some 20 years prior, the opera was premiered in Munich in 1868. The work is rather a unique one in the composer's oeuvre: excluding his early (and disastrous) opera 'Das Liebesverbot', it is his only comic opera; it is his first opera to exceed four hours; it is the only opera not to contain any fantastical or mythical elements, but instead real people set in a real time and place.

The opera's name comes from a group of people called the Meistersingers (Master Singers), who were a group of German lyric- and song-composing "craftsmen" in the 14th-16th centuries. Formed into a guild like other types of artisans, they had rules, meetings, and even competitions where prizes could be won for excellence or fines imposed on the second-rate. It is at one of these competitions where most of 'Die Meistersinger' is set.

Considered an immediate hit at the premiere, it is problematic to a modern audience due to its nationalistic and anti-immigrant sentiment.

The free download selections are from a 1951 recording re-released in 2016 on Hänssler's Profil label of the Staatskapelle Dresden Orchestra and Chorus with soprano Tiana Lemnitz, lyric tenor Gerhard Unger, bass Kurt Böhme, bass-baritone Theo Adam, and other soloists.

Overture
Act I. 'Da zu Dir der Heiland...'
Overture to Act II
Act II. 'Johannistag!'
Act II. 'Jerum! Als Eva aus dem...'
Act III. 'Selig, wie die...'
Act III. Aufzug der Meistersinger
Act III. 'Morgenlicht leuchtend in rosigem...(Preislied; Prize Song)'
Act III. 'Verachtet mir die Keister...'
Act III. 'Ehrt eure deutschen...'"_


----------



## Merl

£3 for the pair. I know it's a marmite set for some but I already had Alsop's Symphonies 1&4 (they cost me £1.50 each a few years back) so I thought I'd complete the set.


----------



## bigshot

I received the 91 disc Menuhin set today. This one might hold the record for the heaviest and biggest box set ever.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bigshot said:


> I received the 91 disc Menuhin set today. This one might hold the record for the heaviest and biggest box set ever.


I have a 172 cd set of J. bach.


----------



## Larkenfield

:cheers: $.99: https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-Richter-Early-Virtuoso-Legend/dp/B071RLKJV3/ref=pd_sim_340_54?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B071RLKJV3&pd_rd_r=58cacf02-581e-11e9-8362-b1c2d0dccc11&pd_rd_w=OBsJK&pd_rd_wg=0vjj4&pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&pf_rd_r=6DTTTTCFZMVDKV29KMF7&psc=1&refRID=6DTTTTCFZMVDKV29KMF7


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Nice find! You can shorten up that link to it by removing the search parameters and title from the URL:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RLKJV3/


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

From Open Music Library.








https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/l..._medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190408

_______
I have listened. Had to do some equalizing which perked up the sound nicely. I have another recording which I prefer but this one is good also.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Malx said:


> The vast majority of the free downloads are live off air recordings of a certain age which are often in very poor sound this one is a cut above the norm.


As of today Opera depot has offered three downloads. I have tried them all and found the sound quality to be hissy but OK for the ring operas and downright not to my liking and poor for the others. Not sure I will keep any of these downloads permanently. Others may not care much about the historical sound thing so it may be perfect for them.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos free download choices for this month.

























https://www.naxos.com/FAE-Offer-Gui...de_txt&utm_campaign=Naxos-NL_NewOnNaxos042019


----------



## Granate

Amazon UK has reduced the price of Kubelík's Mahler cycle (Remastered Edition with Blu-Ray) to £25. I guess free-delivery in the UK.


----------



## flamencosketches

Larkenfield said:


> :cheers: $.99: https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-Richter-Early-Virtuoso-Legend/dp/B071RLKJV3/ref=pd_sim_340_54?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B071RLKJV3&pd_rd_r=58cacf02-581e-11e9-8362-b1c2d0dccc11&pd_rd_w=OBsJK&pd_rd_wg=0vjj4&pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&pf_rd_r=6DTTTTCFZMVDKV29KMF7&psc=1&refRID=6DTTTTCFZMVDKV29KMF7
> 
> View attachment 115670


Just bought it. I had to for that price.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Amazon UK has reduced the price of Kubelík's Mahler cycle (Remastered Edition with Blu-Ray) to £25. I guess free-delivery in the UK.


Thanks. Even with shipping to the US, this is a great bargain.


----------



## flamencosketches

wkasimer said:


> Thanks. Even with shipping to the US, this is a great bargain.


Hmm... that set is high up on my list too...


----------



## joen_cph

Cheapest place I've seen regarding the Scribendum label boxes with Yudina, Scherchen, Rodzinski, Kempe, G. de Vito, Beinum, Mravinsky, Casadesus, Konwitschny, Vlach, Horenstein, Barylli4, Wiener Kzthaus4, etc.
1 Euro = DKK 7.60.
I don't know what their postage fees for abroad are, though.

https://www.danacordbutik.dk/advanc...dum&x=0&y=0&osCsid=d7g782p7vamqrp82rrjn5vp6g5


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

http://links.proquest.mkt5049.com/servlet/MailView?ms=NTkwOTU4NTQS1&r=MzIwNTcyODU5MTgzS0&j=MTYyMzI1NzY2MQS2&mt=1&rt=0

Open Music Library with another free download. 








Sibelius Symphony No 2, Davis And Staats. Dresden from 1988. I haven't listened and already have this symphony from another recording I like but who knows I might like this one also.

___________
Postscript on this one!
What a nice recording!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I may have posted this in the past but here it is again. Free download, not a bad recording at all.
https://music.kimiko-piano.com/album/j-s-bach-open-goldberg-variations-bwv-988-piano


----------



## Itullian

Big sale on BIS nd Audite at Presto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Big sale on BIS nd Audite at Presto!!!!!!!!!


That's a lot of recordings! Do you see anything that stands out? The Quartetto Italiano looks interesting on Audite, despite being in mono.


----------



## Merl

£1 from my local charity shop. Result. Not top of the shop performances but a very good set still. For a quid I don't care......


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a lot of recordings! Do you see anything that stands out? The Quartetto Italiano looks interesting on Audite, despite being in mono.


Since I only have one set of the Schumann quartets, I ordered he new one on BIS.
It sounded great on the samples


----------



## Itullian

I also ordered a new set of thee Beethoven piano sonatas on Audite
by Martin Rasch.
Sounded great


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have to push this freebie available at archive.org

https://archive.org/details/BruchScottishFantasyForViolinOrchestraOp.46

Bruch Scottish Fantasy, for violin & orchestra, Op. 46
by Jascha Heifetz, violin Sir Malcolm Sargent, conductor New Symphony Orchestra of London Recorded May 15 & 22, 1961

Great music beautifully recorded!


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have to push this freebie available at archive.org
> 
> https://archive.org/details/BruchScottishFantasyForViolinOrchestraOp.46
> 
> Bruch Scottish Fantasy, for violin & orchestra, Op. 46
> by Jascha Heifetz, violin Sir Malcolm Sargent, conductor New Symphony Orchestra of London Recorded May 15 & 22, 1961
> 
> Great music beautifully recorded!
> 
> View attachment 117507


I have album that on SACD together with the Bruch Concerto. Cost me about $9.00 many years ago.


----------



## frankreedy

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have to push this freebie available at archive.org
> 
> https://archive.org/details/BruchScottishFantasyForViolinOrchestraOp.46
> 
> Bruch Scottish Fantasy, for violin & orchestra, Op. 46
> by Jascha Heifetz, violin Sir Malcolm Sargent, conductor New Symphony Orchestra of London Recorded May 15 & 22, 1961
> 
> Great music beautifully recorded!
> 
> View attachment 117507


What's the legal status of stuff on archive.org? I don't feel it's "officially" being released by the rights owners but I could be wrong.


----------



## joen_cph

I don't use download websites, but browsing that site, it mentions funding from several foundations & being a member of the American Libraries Association
https://archive.org/about/

What this means then for users in other countries, I don't know.


----------



## gardibolt

The copyright status of old (pre-1972 in particular) sound recordings is immensely complicated, and I wouldn't say I understand it myself.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> What's the legal status of stuff on archive.org? I don't feel it's "officially" being released by the rights owners but I could be wrong.


My understanding is everything has to be legal on that site. I wouldn't fool with anything pirated, too risky.


----------



## bigshot

Archive.org is a non-profit digital archive. That means they get special exceptions under the fair use provisions.


----------



## Art Rock

bigshot said:


> Archive.org is a non-profit digital archive. That means they get special exceptions under the fair use provisions.


I doubt it is that simple. Non-profit does not mean fair use.


----------



## apricissimus

I spent a couple of hours last night on archive.org, just browsing through their vast collection of digitized 78 rpm records. There's a lot of interesting stuff on there.


----------



## bigshot

Art Rock said:


> I doubt it is that simple. Non-profit does not mean fair use.


The Millennium Copyright Act has exemptions for non-profit digital archives. I am the director of a non-profit digital archive myself. Archive.org operates on fair use provisions.


----------



## Art Rock

bigshot said:


> The Millennium Copyright Act has exemptions for non-profit digital archives. I am the director of a non-profit digital archive myself. Archive.org operates on fair use provisions.


I'm sure given your position that you're right. I got triggered by the combination of "non-profit" and "fair use" which I have seen erroneously stated to mean that any non-profit use of copyrighted material is fair use.


----------



## jegreenwood

bigshot said:


> The Millennium Copyright Act has exemptions for non-profit digital archives. I am the director of a non-profit digital archive myself. Archive.org operates on fair use provisions.


Does the Act allow downloads as well as streaming?


----------



## bigshot

It doesn't specify how the material is accessed. Fair use has multiple conditions. The act indicates that all of those provisions are to be applied with looser standards for non profit archives and libraries. The copyright office has followed the lead. For instance, they recently announced that it is legal for a non-profit to bypass DRM and rip DVDs and Blu-Rays.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bigshot said:


> It doesn't specify how the material is accessed. Fair use has multiple conditions. The act indicates that all of those provisions are to be applied with looser standards for non profit archives and libraries. The copyright office has followed the lead. For instance, they recently announced that* it is legal for a non-profit to bypass DRM and rip DVDs and Blu-Rays.*


I'm *non-profit*! I do all my music listening and video watching for free.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Internet Archive is free and legal. I can't speak to the intricacies but it is as safe as you are likely to find. So far.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

After about a year Bach Guild releases this for $.99. Lots of interesting tracks. Available on Amazon.


----------



## frankreedy

Any way of buying the Bach Guild stuff at $.99 in the UK? The Big Bach Set Vol 3 is £7.99 on the UK Play Store and not on UK Amazon.

Thanks.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> Any way of buying the Bach Guild stuff at $.99 in the UK? The Big Bach Set Vol 3 is £7.99 on the UK Play Store and not on UK Amazon.
> 
> Thanks.


You would have to ask the company.


----------



## bigshot

Fritz Kobus said:


> I'm *non-profit*! I do all my music listening and video watching for free.


As long as you can get the IRS to agree and grant you 501(c)(3) status!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Open Music Library for this month. These Mvravisky recordings they have been featuring are quite good. You would never know this one is 1946 from the sound quality.

Stravinsky - Petrushka Ballet Suite

A 1946 recording by the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra conducted, by Mravinsky. 








https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/l..._medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190507


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> From Open Music Library.
> View attachment 115945
> 
> 
> https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/l..._medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190408
> 
> _______
> I have listened. Had to do some equalizing which perked up the sound nicely. I have another recording which I prefer but this one is good also.


I should tell you this one is 
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36


----------



## gardibolt

Profil releases can be hit and miss with quality; it pays to check reviews beforehand if it's not a ridiculous bargain.


----------



## KenOC

Offered by the University of Michigan: "Free downloads of the complete organ works of Johann Sebastian Bach, recorded by Dr. James Kibbie on original baroque organs in Germany, are offered on *this site*."

Available as MP3s or uncompressed.


----------



## KenOC

The Beethoven Symphony Cycle, played by the Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik conducting, is available as a $0.99 download. Or free to stream, if you're a Prime member…


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another Open Music Library offer.
http://links.proquest.mkt5049.com/servlet/MailView?ms=NTkzMzg3MDAS1&r=MzIwNTcyODU5MTgzS0&j=MTY0Mjc5OTg1MgS2&mt=1&rt=0

Respighi, The Pines of Rome


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Here's a real find. From the Internet Archive free for download (yes it is real and not a pirate thing). Part of a box set evidently and way more sacred Mozart music than a body can listen to in a month. It's a large file for download so be patient.








https://archive.org/details/09KV262MissaLongaCDur177603Credo


----------



## apricissimus

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Here's a real find. From the Internet Archive free for download (yes it is real and not a pirate thing). Part of a box set evidently and way more sacred Mozart music than a body can listen to in a month. It's a large file for download so be patient.
> View attachment 118791
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/09KV262MissaLongaCDur177603Credo


Thanks for this. I'll check it out when I get home.

The site offered me some suggested links that might be of interest, and one was the complete Mozart piano sonatas. But unfortunately it's one big 5+ hour audio file! I'd rather spend the 20 bucks or whatever than spend the time to edit the file into individual tracks. (Not to mention the fact that Mozart's piano sonatas are not high on my list of favorite works.)

https://archive.org/details/MozartCompletePianoSonatas_201807


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Here's a real find. From the Internet Archive free for download (yes it is real and not a pirate thing). Part of a box set evidently and way more sacred Mozart music than a body can listen to in a month. It's a large file for download so be patient.
> View attachment 118791
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/09KV262MissaLongaCDur177603Credo


Have you had experience with this site? Its selections seem too good to be true.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> Have you had experience with this site? Its selections seem too good to be true.


Yes much. Everything is supposed to be public domain or made legally available for use. This selection is from the Brilliant Classics 100 CD set of Mozart. Why Brilliant chose to make these 13 Cds available is a mystery to me. Everything is user uploaded and supposed to be safe for download but I have no idea how that is controlled. I researched this before using the site some time ago and was satisfied that everything was on the up and up. I have no desire to get into pirated material and illegal copyright issues. You will need to search their site and ask questions yourself. I use a Chromebook so I am not getting any viruses anyway but I haven't noticed anything funny about any downloaded files. I have been using this site 3 or 4 years.


----------



## apricissimus

If you want to go down an amazing rabbit hole, go browse their collection of transfers of old 78s. Lots of interesting and obscure stuff there (as well as a lot that's not so obscure).


----------



## Larkenfield

apricissimus said:


> If you want to go down an amazing rabbit hole, go browse their collection of transfers of old 78s. Lots of interesting and obscure stuff there (as well as a lot that's not so obscure).


True! And one can download all of Enrico Caruso's recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn!! What a find. I don't understand, though, for what reason is this huge collection of recordings public domain?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bach Guild latest $.99 offering.

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Baroque-...ay&sprefix=big+baroque+box+vol,aps,176&sr=8-1


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> After about a year Bach Guild releases this for $.99. Lots of interesting tracks. Available on Amazon.
> View attachment 117694


As a follow up, this is worth it for the St. John's at the end. Beautiful recording.

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Bach-Set...ig+bach+set+3&qid=1558974063&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Opera Depot has a new free download.

https://operadepot.com/pages/sign-u...downloads?mc_cid=035c6407c8&mc_eid=9bf9b67685









I listened to a bit of it and the recording is superior to the other free downloads they have offered. A slight bit of hiss at the beginning overture but nothing I couldn't live with.


----------



## KenOC

Volume 5 of the complete Sousa marches, played by "The President's Own" US Marine Band, is now available. The first five volumes have 95 marches up to 1922, with notes on each march. Free.

https://www.marineband.marines.mil/Audio-Resources/The-Complete-Marches-of-John-Philip-Sousa/


----------



## Larkenfield

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 119078
> 
> 
> Bach Guild latest $.99 offering.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Baroque-...ay&sprefix=big+baroque+box+vol,aps,176&sr=8-1


 The first three Baroque boxes are excellent too.


----------



## BobBrines

I got one of the big baroque boxes. Lots of interesting stuff But....

The metadata contains the name of the work, tempo marking, soloist, orchestra, conductor but NOT THE NAME OF THE COMPOSER! I still haven't identified a couple of the early composers.


----------



## flamencosketches

BobBrines said:


> I got one of the big baroque boxes. Lots of interesting stuff But....
> 
> The metadata contains the name of the work, tempo marking, soloist, orchestra, conductor but NOT THE NAME OF THE COMPOSER! I still haven't identified a couple of the early composers.


That's what I was afraid of. So that's gonna be a no go.


----------



## frankreedy

flamencosketches said:


> That's what I was afraid of. So that's gonna be a no go.


There's a complete listing of works and composers for each release on the Bach Guild (thebachguild.net) website so it's possible (although time-consuming) to find the information and update the tags on the files.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm... if this list is in order then I may have to reconsider. As much as I hate going through and editing metadata for so many different tracks in one go, that IS a lot of music for super cheap...


----------



## BobBrines

Unfortunately, editing metadata is a fact of life with classical music. CD's, of course, produce no metadata at all, although FreeDB and Musicbranz help. Editing a 20 track CD often takes an hour out of my life.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> That's what I was afraid of. So that's gonna be a no go.


Bach Guild does that with some of these sets, although only a few of them. I would never tag 167 tracks. Personally, I have listened to all of this box and it isn't one of my favorites . Way too much harpsichord for me.


----------



## bigshot

There used to be a website that listed all the titles on the Bach Guild releases. I would use it to correct tags.


----------



## frankreedy

bigshot said:


> There used to be a website that listed all the titles on the Bach Guild releases. I would use it to correct tags.


It's there at thebachguild.net - all the releases I've checked have listings of tracks including composer, work and performer. Some don't have the track number against the information which makes it a bit harder.


----------



## flamencosketches

I finally pulled the trigger on one of these Bach Guild boxes, the Shostakovich. The music itself is great so far. Mostly historical recordings, but at least a few that are more recent. Most of the metadata was halfway decent too. I didn't have to do terribly much editing. Anyway, I'm sold. I'll probably get at least another couple of these for other composers that are lacking in my library.

What are some favorites of those of you who are familiar with these Bach Guild "boxes"? Definitely an exciting way to build a library, but I'm afraid at least a few of these will consist of largely subpar performances. Otherwise it'd be too good to be true.

This one looks promising:

https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Leonhardt-Guild-Recordings-1952-1955/dp/B008A4OXKG/


----------



## bigshot

I don't think any of them have subpar recordings. They may not be the number one choice, but all the stuff I've heard in these download big boxes is solid.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on one of these Bach Guild boxes, the Shostakovich. The music itself is great so far. Mostly historical recordings, but at least a few that are more recent. Most of the metadata was halfway decent too. I didn't have to do terribly much editing. Anyway, I'm sold. I'll probably get at least another couple of these for other composers that are lacking in my library.
> 
> What are some favorites of those of you who are familiar with these Bach Guild "boxes"? Definitely an exciting way to build a library, but I'm afraid at least a few of these will consist of largely subpar performances. Otherwise it'd be too good to be true.
> 
> This one looks promising:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Leonhardt-Guild-Recordings-1952-1955/dp/B008A4OXKG/


I have quite a number of them.

Brahms has my favorite Hungarian Dances.

Vivaldi has an excellent 4 seasons.

The English, French, and Piano boxes have so many good and sometimes lesser known works that I won't attempt to mention them. Tchaikovsky and Mahler boxes are also solid.

The Utah Symphony, The Royal Philharmonic, and the Vienna State opera orchestra (which is mostly Vienna Phil. musicians) are prominently featured Orchestras and rarely turn out a bad offering.

Yes, every box has weak links and some poorer sound quality tracks, but the good more than makes up for that. And you do run into a few baaadd performances once in a while (some hideously dull Dvorak symphonies and some puzzlingly poor Adrian Boult Beethoven symphonies). I look past those.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/lists/835/mahler-symphony-no-5?utm_source=imc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190604

Open Music Library free download for this month.
Mahler symphony no 5. recording by WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste, 2014.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/lists/835/mahler-symphony-no-5?utm_source=imc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190604
> 
> Open Music Library free download for this month.
> Mahler symphony no 5. recording by WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste, 2014.
> View attachment 119661


Thank you. I love the work, it's a recent favorite, but don't know the conductor or orchestra. I don't know if I would have bought this recording (even if it was $1), but for free, it's a no brainer. :cheers:

I'm also thinking of purchasing the Abravnel/Utah Mahler cycle for $1 on Amazon, anyone familiar with this cycle? I've heard it's the first complete Mahler cycle and is somewhat in the vein of Leonard Bernstein's slightly later recordings.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Thank you. I love the work, it's a recent favorite, but don't know the conductor or orchestra. I don't know if I would have bought this recording (even if it was $1), but for free, it's a no brainer. :cheers:
> 
> I'm also thinking of purchasing the Abravnel/Utah Mahler cycle for $1 on Amazon, anyone familiar with this cycle? I've heard it's the first complete Mahler cycle and is somewhat in the vein of Leonard Bernstein's slightly later recordings.


The only review I saw for this recording was quite critical. I have listened and find this recording has something to say about the work. I think I like it. On Amazon this download is $8.99, which I wouldn't have paid.

Yes, I have that cycle of mahler by the Utah Symphony. I like it very much. Not a bad performance in the bunch with the 4th being the best. Abravenel, like Bernstein was devoted to Mahler's Symphonies and it shows. It is the Utah Symphony, not the NYPO or tje Berlin Philharmonic. Some say a little underpowered at times but decide for yourself.


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/l..._medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190604
> 
> Open Music Library free download for this month.
> Mahler symphony no 5. recording by WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste, 2014.
> View attachment 119661


Listening to this now (in the Adagietto). IMO it's a fine performance, quite crisp (which is a benefit) without being dry. And...the price is right!


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> I'm also thinking of purchasing the Abravnel/Utah Mahler cycle for $1 on Amazon, anyone familiar with this cycle? I've heard it's the first complete Mahler cycle and is somewhat in the vein of Leonard Bernstein's slightly later recordings.


It's a good, basic set of Mahler symphonies. For a dollar it's a steal, however I never play it as there are far better Mahler recordings out there. I'd get it, decide what kind / symphonies of Mahler you like (not all are equally loved by all) and then hunt down individual recordings. I still maintain you can make up a much better Mahler symphony cycle from individual recordings and pretty inexpensively if you go down the pre-owned CD route. If you're gonna get a cycle then save up for Gielen, Bertini or Tennstedt but I'd definitely go with individual recordings. And yes Abravanel's 4th is the best of his set, IMO.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, I do have Bernstein's NYPO cycle already (got it for cheap too) and I'm totally satisfied with it (though I don't like the 1st on it). I'd only want the Abravnel for comparative listening, which may turn out to be unnecessary if not much will vary between the two besides the sound of the orchestra. I think I'll save it for when I finally get around to buying a new hard drive.


----------



## Larkenfield

flamencosketches said:


> Well, I do have Bernstein's NYPO cycle already (got it for cheap too) and I'm totally satisfied with it (though I don't like the 1st on it). I'd only want the Abravnel for comparative listening, which may turn out to be unnecessary if not much will vary between the two besides the sound of the orchestra. I think I'll save it for when I finally get around to buying a new hard drive.


Maurice Abravanel worked and was associated with Bruno Walter in Paris in the 1920s and of course Bruno Walter was a friend and colleague of Gustav Mahler. This undoubtedly affected his interpretation of the Mahler symphonies, which I find particularly excellent and of consistently high quality, though perhaps not definitive, even with a lesser orchestra than the New York Phil that Mahler himself had conducted around 1910. Abravanel is lesser known because he was an orchestra _builder_ with the Utah Symphony Orchestra. He was also very interested in promoting new music... and he championed it.


----------



## wkasimer

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The only review I saw for this recording was quite critical. I have listened and find this recording has something to say about the work. I think I like it. On Amazon this download is $8.99, which I wouldn't have paid.


For those who prefer physical media, Berkshire has this for $4.99. The Fanfare review, written by Huntley Dent, is quite positive.


----------



## JB Henson

Just for the record, I asked on the Bach Guild's Facebook about why tracks haven't been properly tagged on the last couple of Big Boxes. Apparently it's an iTunes policy thing.


----------



## apricissimus

Isn't iTunes going away soon?


----------



## wkasimer

This Janowski/Dresden RING has been listed on eBay for several weeks:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223548661791?ViewItem=&item=223548661791

I don't need it (I have two different issues of this cycle already), but someone should buy it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> This Janowski/Dresden RING has been listed on eBay for several weeks:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223548661791?ViewItem=&item=223548661791
> 
> I don't need it (I have two different issues of this cycle already), but someone should buy it.


I'd buy it but already have a Janowski Ring and probably is the same one. But I know how you feel. It is painful to see such a great deal an not need to purchase the item because you already have it.


----------



## KenOC

Free download from Naxos this month, choice of one:


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Free download from Naxos this month, choice of one:


I'm ignorant here - how do you get this?


----------



## Art Rock

DrMike said:


> I'm ignorant here - how do you get this?


You have to subscribe to the (monthly) Naxos newsletter (email). The email contains the link for the free download.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> You have to subscribe to the (monthly) Naxos newsletter (email). The email contains the link for the free download.


Got it - thanks!


----------



## Oakey

DrMike said:


> Got it - thanks!


And check your spam folder, as my Naxos emails all go the spam folder, whatever I try.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Free download from Naxos this month, choice of one:


Tough choice this month!

https://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/494B59457844475A43724043/414B50437443405B407348435C43


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know if this would qualify as a "ridiculous bargain," but just as a heads up, Barnes & Noble is having a 30% sale on "selected" CDs this weekend. For classical, there are 840 classical selections on sale. I haven't gone through them all, so I can't point you to anything specific yet I (except the Szell Haydn box is in there, which I think is a good one).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another Open Music Library free download. You have to sign up for them.

A work I am sure most of us have already but this one is well done and I think the sound recording is superb. But, judge for yourself. *Beethoven Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61. Frank Peter Zimmermann, violinist - Staatskapelle Dresden/Bernard Haitink - recorded live 2002.*









https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/lists/846/beethoven-violin-concerto-in-d-major-op-61?utm_source=imc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190618


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bach Guild released this one last week at, naturally, $.99. Evidently a well known and popular group. I have to take this one in doses as the music tends to run together for me. The playing is great and the sound recording for most of what I have heard is very good, although in a few places it gets a bit uneven. The biggest annoyance is the lack of composer credit. They make the information available on the website or you can look at the Amazon reviews and find it. However I am not OCD enough to enter that on 162 tracks. But hey, you do you.

https://www.amazon.com/Big-KLR-Trio-Various-artists/dp/B07S5RNH1X/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=big+klr&qid=1560945297&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Bach Guild released this one last week at, naturally, $.99. Evidently a well known and popular group. I have to take this one in doses as the music tends to run together for me. The playing is great and the sound recording for most of what I have heard is very good, although in a few places it gets a bit uneven. The biggest annoyance is the lack of composer credit. They make the information available on the website or you can look at the Amazon reviews and find it. However I am not OCD enough to enter that on 162 tracks. But hey, you do you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-KLR-Trio-Various-artists/dp/B07S5RNH1X/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=big+klr&qid=1560945297&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> 
> View attachment 120387


Joseph Kalichstein, Jaime Laredo, and Sharon Robinson. They were the "house" trio for the 92nd St. Y for many years and supervised a chamber music program during that time (approximately late 70's - 90's). I saw them frequently. I have a strong visual memory of a performance of the Brahms Sextet No. 1 with Sharon Robinson and Janos Starker on cello, sitting next to one another facing the audience. Robinson played with a lot of passionate physical movement; Starker barely moved at all. It was quite a contrast.


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Another Open Music Library free download. You have to sign up for them.
> 
> A work I am sure most of us have already but this one is well done and I think the sound recording is superb. But, judge for yourself. *Beethoven Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61. Frank Peter Zimmermann, violinist - Staatskapelle Dresden/Bernard Haitink - recorded live 2002.*
> 
> View attachment 120386
> 
> 
> https://play.openmusiclibrary.org/l..._medium=email&utm_campaign=clmupromo-20190618


A nice performance. Does anybody know who wrote the cadenza used on this one? It's good!


----------



## joen_cph

The German Zweitausendeins has a CD sale, also some multiple-CD sets, for 2.99 Euros:

https://www.zweitausendeins.de/musik/klassik.html?dir=asc&limit=36&order=price&p=2

https://www.zweitausendeins.de/them...4PVzYuv&sc_llid=27950&sc_eh=1850ca124b2b7db51

Fixed postage price.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/494B51427144455945774643/414B50437443405B407348435C43

























This months free Naxos download. Interesting for me, I have been looking at Respighi Rome recordings. I guess I can't beat free.


----------



## joen_cph

That Respighi is quite good IMO.


----------



## KenOC

I've been listening to the Respighi (Fountains and Pines so far) it yes, it's quite good. I'm a real sucker for the last part of Pines of Rome!


----------



## flamencosketches

I can never get these free Naxos downloads to work. I'm subscribed to the newsletter, but the one I was sent is different from the one Oldhoosierdude posted. The free download on that link, by the way, is expired, in case anyone was going to try it. Alas. Maybe next month.


----------



## KenOC

If you're getting the newsletters, maybe you should unsubscribe, wait a bit, then go to the Naxos site and resubscribe. I can't think what the problem might be, but that may be worth a try.


----------



## flamencosketches

Is there more than one newsletter? This is the one I'm getting:

https://mailchi.mp/naxosusa/new-music-video-and-more-from-naxos-of-america-10359?e=9a5a646b3b

Nothing about free music.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> Is there more than one newsletter? This is the one I'm getting:
> 
> https://mailchi.mp/naxosusa/new-music-video-and-more-from-naxos-of-america-10359?e=9a5a646b3b
> 
> Nothing about free music.


Go to naxos.com and click on "Sign Up". You'll get a menu of ten mailings. Chose the 2nd and maybe the 4th. Both offer free downloads, but I think they're different -- one for the Naxos label, the other for affiliated labels.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Go to naxos.com and click on "Sign Up". You'll get a menu of ten mailings. Chose the 2nd and maybe the 4th. Both offer free downloads, but I think they're different -- one for the Naxos label, the other for affiliated labels.


Good call! It appears I was signed up to the Naxos of America newsletter, not quite the same label.


----------



## Guest

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://www.anpasia.com/newsletterweb/494B51427144455945774643/414B50437443405B407348435C43
> 
> View attachment 121268
> 
> 
> View attachment 121269
> 
> 
> View attachment 121270
> 
> 
> This months free Naxos download. Interesting for me, I have been looking at Respighi Rome recordings. I guess I can't beat free.


It was a tough choice, but I opted for the Elgar. I already love Reiner's recording of the Respighi. I have the Baker/Barbirolli recording of the Sea Pictures, but decided to get this one.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Go to naxos.com and click on "Sign Up". You'll get a menu of ten mailings. Chose the 2nd and maybe the 4th. Both offer free downloads, but I think they're different -- one for the Naxos label, the other for affiliated labels.


Thanks again, got it to work  I went for the Elgar. Was kind of torn between that and the Dvorák, but I have already a recording of the American quartet (that I never listen to). I don't have hardly any Elgar in my library. And then I don't have a clue about Respighi.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks again, got it to work  I went for the Elgar. Was kind of torn between that and the Dvorák, but I have already a recording of the American quartet (that I never listen to). I don't have hardly any Elgar in my library. And then I don't have a clue about Respighi.


Get Reiner's recording of the Respighi, it is wonderful. If you don't have it already, I also recommend the other recording of the Sea Pictures I mentioned, with Janet Baker and John Barbirolli. It is coupled with du Pre's recording of Elgar's Cello Concerto, which is amazing.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> I can never get these free Naxos downloads to work. I'm subscribed to the newsletter, but the one I was sent is different from the one Oldhoosierdude posted. The free download on that link, by the way, is expired, in case anyone was going to try it. Alas. Maybe next month.


I never thought of it but that link comes from what naxos sends me. After I make my choice I can't download again. It probably doesn't work. Too late to edit.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I never thought of it but that link comes from what naxos sends me. After I make my choice I can't download again. It probably doesn't work. Too late to edit.


Either way, thanks for bringing our attention to this offer. I got it to work finally. Listening to that free Elgar download now. I'm enjoying it more than I expected to.


----------



## Merl

That Respighi Batiz recording is one i really enjoy. Mr. Batiz made some 'interesting' recordings. Thats one of them.


----------



## wkasimer

I'm not sure that this actually qualifies as a "ridiculous bargain", since a) it's still $5 a disc and b) I don't care much for the performances, but Janowski's second (SACD) recording of the RING is on sale at Berkshire Record Outlet:

https://broinc.com/media/cd/sacd/wagner-der-ring-des-nibelungen/

I've heard all four operas in the cycle, and haven't felt the need to keep any of them. Others with different priorities may feel differently.


----------



## bigshot

I started to get Janowski's second set, but it wasn't anywhere near being as good as his first one.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> That Respighi Batiz recording is one i really enjoy. Mr. Batiz made some 'interesting' recordings. Thats one of them.


That's too funny. I had another Batiz recording that was a little too "interesting" for me. I was concerned this one might be too interesting also, but it seems quite good instead.


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> That's too funny. I had another Batiz recording that was a little too "interesting" for me. I was concerned this one might be too interesting also, but it seems quite good instead.


I have a number of Batiz recordings and one thing you can say about his accounts is that they are rarely unmemorable. Symptomatic of nearly all his readings are fast tempi (his Berlioz is superfast). Most of his Beethoven, Schumann and Brahms cycles are brisk and he generally does dramatic, dynamic and violent passages pretty well. The problems usually arrise in slow and melancholy pieces where he sometimes (but not always) fails to capture the mood of the music. His Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances are excellent and i really like his way with Respighi but other results are variable. He is certainly a quirky, hit or miss conductor. My review of his Beethoven cycle is linked below.

Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt9


----------



## gardibolt

Presto Classical is having a sale on Sony CDs at up to 70% off, including several big boxes (though extra shipping on those eat into the savings). Scored the Barenboim box for $49.50; they also have the NY Philharmonic box, complete Harnoncourt on Sony and numerous other delights. Limited quantities, they say.


----------



## starthrower

gardibolt said:


> Presto Classical is having a sale on Sony CDs at up to 70% off, including several big boxes (though extra shipping on those eat into the savings). Scored the Barenboim box for $49.50; they also have the NY Philharmonic box, complete Harnoncourt on Sony and numerous other delights. Limited quantities, they say.


Some good deals but many can be had for the same price or cheaper from Amazon vendors.


----------



## geralmar

I just ordered these Sony boxes from Amazon.co.uk, shipping included, for delivery to U.S.



Bernstein Symphony Edition, 60 CDs, $92.24. (Reissue). The out of print original set was selling for as high as $799.00 on Amazon U.S. not long ago.



New York Philharmonic 175th Anniversary, 65 CDs, $68.63.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

http://thebachguild.net/









$. 99 as usual. Looks like some unique offerings.


----------



## bigshot

geralmar said:


> I just ordered these Sony boxes


Those are both great boxes. Tons of fantastic recordings in them. More than worth the price and more than worth the time to listen to all of it.


----------



## starthrower

geralmar said:


> I just ordered these Sony boxes from Amazon.co.uk, shipping included, for delivery to U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Bernstein Symphony Edition, 60 CDs, $92.24. (Reissue). The out of print original set was selling for as high as $799.00 on Amazon U.S. not long ago.


Amazon vendors are clearly not reliable arbiters of out of print product value. Presto was selling the Bernstein box for 70 dollars at the beginning of the year.


----------



## 89Koechel

(Bach Guild Choral Box) - OH, YES, this is a fine one! One might note, also, the Big Haydn Box, and the Big Schubert Box.


----------



## AeolianStrains

starthrower said:


> Amazon vendors are clearly not reliable arbiters of out of print product value. Presto was selling the Bernstein box for 70 dollars at the beginning of the year.


Essentially, it's whatever the seller on Amazon lists it as, same as eBay. Unfortunately, Amazon doesn't list "sold for" like eBay does. Still, that's why I always check multiple places, including sold prices on eBay, before buying anywhere, including Amazon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

AeolianStrains said:


> Essentially, it's whatever the seller on Amazon lists it as, same as eBay. Unfortunately, Amazon doesn't list "sold for" like eBay does. Still, that's why I always check multiple places, *including sold prices on eBay*, before buying anywhere, including Amazon.


Where does ebay display "sold" prices? The only time I get that is if I have a bid item in my watch list, then after bidding ends I can see what the final price was. But for general searches, I have never seen a list of what an item has sold for in the past.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Fritz Kobus said:


> Where does ebay display "sold" prices? The only time I get that is if I have a bid item in my watch list, then after bidding ends I can see what the final price was. But for general searches, I have never seen a list of what an item has sold for in the past.


You have to do an advanced search. There's an option for "sold listings" there.


----------



## starthrower

Not to mention smaller independent vendors may have new copies that are "officially" out of print as in the case of Presto with the Bernstein Symphony edition. The NY Phil 175th Anniversary Edition is a steal, but I doubt I would ever listen to a fraction of that stuff if I bought it. There are tons of great bargains in that Sony sale


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Two Bach Well Tempered Clavier offerings absolutely free from Archive.org. I have listened to quite a lot or all of both. Totally different ways of playing. Switching back and forth between them is fun. The Loesser recording is from around 1964 and it is a tad less in sound quality. Demus sounds great on his recordings, the piano is beautiful. The interpretations are for you to decide. I like them both and see no need to purchase a WTC in the future.

















https://archive.org/details/ppyjc61_yahoo_889

https://archive.org/details/04BWV849

https://archive.org/details/J.S.BACHTheWell-TemperedClavier-BOOKI-Loesser

https://archive.org/details/J.S.BACHTheWell-TemperedClavier-BOOKII-Loesser

__________________

Archive.org or the Internet Archive is totally free and legal downloads of music, books, you name it all in the public domain. No ads or scams or viruses.


----------



## mikeh375

As you've just mentioned the name 'Archive' Oldhoosierdude, look what I picked up in a charity shop for £2 the other day...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Sturm-Drang-Symphonies-Collectors/dp/B00004SA85/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=pinnock+haydn+sturm+und+drang+archive&qid=1565178843&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

While we are talking free and Internet Archive I will point you to Bach The Art of the Fugue in a 2012 recording. I have this artist's Goldberg recording, also public domain and it is middle of the road. Fugue is not a super have to have work for me so this free offering is probably all I will need. It sounds fine to me, but what do I know?









https://archive.org/details/j-s-bach-the-art-of-the-fugue-kunst-der-fuge-bwv-1080


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

mikeh375 said:


> As you've just mentioned the name 'Archive' Oldhoosierdude, look what I picked up in a charity shop for £2 the other day...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Sturm-Drang-Symphonies-Collectors/dp/B00004SA85/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=pinnock+haydn+sturm+und+drang+archive&qid=1565178843&s=gateway&sr=8-1


.......Capital!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos free download choices this month. (Wow, Mendelssohn paino from his teen years that I haven't even heard of!)

https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/197bcd6356894ff5952998cc2549786675690965


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Naxos free download choices this month. (Wow, Mendelssohn paino from his teen years that I haven't even heard of!)
> 
> https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/197bcd6356894ff5952998cc2549786675690965
> 
> View attachment 122435
> 
> View attachment 122436
> 
> View attachment 122437


Ahh, tough choice! Going to do some coin flips, because all of those sound great.


----------



## flamencosketches

As mbhaub alerted us to in another thread...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=539009

... 21CD Furtwängler EMI box set on sale for $19.99. Very tempted to go for it myself, though I definitely don't need that much Furtwängler in my life at the moment.


----------



## bigshot

Thanks, I have that giant Euro Furtie box, but at a buck a disk, I don't mind a little duplication.


----------



## flamencosketches

Yeah, I had to go for it. I have hardly any Furtwängler in my library anyway so I guess I could use it. Plus, I have been meaning to invest in a good Beethoven cycle, and this huge box is cheaper than most of those are going for anyway, with much more music to boot.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Best bargain I have had was the 172 cd's of Bach for $142.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Best bargain I have had was the 172 cd's of Bach for $142.


Best bargain I got was an *87 CD Beethoven set* for $29.99 new with slightly damaged box.


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah, I had to go for it. I have hardly any Furtwängler in my library anyway so I guess I could use it. Plus, I have been meaning to invest in a good Beethoven cycle, and this huge box is cheaper than most of those are going for anyway, with much more music to boot.


Wow. It's an amazing box and a Bargain. Well-done.


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Best bargain I got was an *87 CD Beethoven set* for $29.99 new with slightly damaged box.


What's the symphony cycle and string quartet cycle in that box, Fritz?


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah, I had to go for it. I have hardly any Furtwängler in my library anyway so I guess I could use it. Plus, I have been meaning to invest in a good Beethoven cycle, and this huge box is cheaper than most of those are going for anyway, with much more music to boot.


I picked one up too. The image has the EMI label, not Warner, so maybe someone found a few more of these in a warehouse. Was it ever OOP?

My only annoyance is that I picked up the EMI (now Warner) Furtwangler Brahms box only a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure that set cost more than the bigger box. I'm also going to check whether Warner did any remastering.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> What's the symphony cycle and string quartet cycle in that box, Fritz?


The symphony cycle is mixed among five different conductors. String quartets seem to be all the same:

Kodaly Quartett:
Attila Falvay, Violine/violin
Erika Tóth, Violine/violin
János Féjervári, Viola/viola
György Éder, Violoncello/violoncello (1*4; 9*12)
Hermann Schneider Quartett (5*8)

Seemingly better is this 100-CD beethoven set, where I see in the link that the entire symphony cycle is all Kurt Masur. String quartets also seem consistent with the same performers.


----------



## DavidA

I got the Brilliant complete Mozart edition for £20 in a charity shop.


----------



## wkasimer

jegreenwood said:


> I'm also going to check whether Warner did any remastering.


I think that is very, very unlikely.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Seemingly better is this 100-CD beethoven set, where I see in the link that the entire symphony cycle is all Kurt Masur. String quartets also seem consistent with the same performers.


There are several Brilliant Beethoven boxes with varied contents. I have this one (purchased on eBay for around $20 or so several years ago):

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Works-85CD-Box/dp/B000VBNRE4

Symphonies are Masur/GOL, quartets with the Guarneri (their second set on Philips), piano sonatas and concerti with Gulda, violin sonatas with Grumiaux/Haskil, and cello sonatas with Schiff/Fellner.


----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> My only annoyance is that I picked up the EMI (now Warner) Furtwangler Brahms box only a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure that set cost more than the bigger box. I'm also going to check whether Warner did any remastering.


Warner did use the Japan 2012 remasters of the Beethoven symphonies for the Western economic release. However, I haven't seen any Brahms Japan SACDs other than the Violin concerto. I guess that is the only remastered one.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Warner did use the Japan 2012 remasters of the Beethoven symphonies for the Western economic release.


The "Great EMI Recordings" box was issued in 2011.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> The "Great EMI Recordings" box was issued in 2011.


But the Warner Brahms box was issued later than 2011. So the remastering would have to be for that box - the one I already have. I also haven't confirmed that the EMI box has all the Brahms material that the Warner box has. I'm basically wondering whether I will will have any reason to keep the Warner box.


----------



## Granate

> Warner did use the Japan 2012 remasters of the Beethoven symphonies for the Western economic release.





wkasimer said:


> The "Great EMI Recordings" box was issued in 2011.


-_-

By Western Ecomonic release I meant this, not the box you are saying:


----------



## joen_cph

wkasimer said:


> There are several Brilliant Beethoven boxes with varied contents. I have this one (purchased on eBay for around $20 or so several years ago):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Works-85CD-Box/dp/B000VBNRE4
> 
> Symphonies are Masur/GOL, quartets with the Guarneri (their second set on Philips), piano sonatas and concerti with Gulda, violin sonatas with Grumiaux/Haskil, and cello sonatas with Schiff/Fellner.


I'd rather have that than the edition I've got from Brilliant; these are rather interesting recordings. But that's life.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> The symphony cycle is mixed among five different conductors. String quartets seem to be all the same:
> 
> Kodaly Quartett:
> Attila Falvay, Violine/violin
> Erika Tóth, Violine/violin
> János Féjervári, Viola/viola
> György Éder, Violoncello/violoncello (1*4; 9*12)
> Hermann Schneider Quartett (5*8)
> 
> Seemingly better is this 100-CD beethoven set, where I see in the link that the entire symphony cycle is all Kurt Masur. String quartets also seem consistent with the same performers.


BTW, I look at these boxes as a way to experience the composers various works, then when I find something special to me I will seek out a quality set.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> EDIT: I look at these boxes as a way to experience the composers various works, then when I find something special to me I will seek out a quality set.


All of these boxes contain some quality recordings - Gulda, Schiff, and Grumiaux certainly qualify in the set I referenced - but they also all contain a certain amount of dross (e.g. Colin Davis' Missa Solemnis).


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> EDIT: I look at these boxes as a way to experience the composers various works, then when I find something special to me I will seek out a quality set.


The Kodaly Quartet SQ cycle is very good (and expensive to buy in its 8 or so volumes). You got a great deal on that set, having it in that box.


----------



## premont

Merl said:


> The Kodaly Quartet SQ cycle is very good (and expensive to buy in its 8 or so volumes). You got a great deal on that set, having it in that box.


Yes, certainly. I also got that box and realized how good the Kodaly's are. But there are also other fine things in the box, even if it is a mixed bag. Most of the piano CDs are rather good, and there is also Tetzlaff's violin concerto with Gielen.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> The Kodaly Quartet SQ cycle is very good (and expensive to buy in its 8 or so volumes). You got a great deal on that set, having it in that box.


Well, I have not really delved into the quartets other than having listened to everything in the box when I first got it (more of an OCD thing than an appreciation thing I guess). I will put those on my list for next new non-vocal listening experience.


----------



## tortkis

Naxos 50% off Hi-Res downloads on Presto Classical until October 7
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos-hi-res/browse

I don't usually buy hi-res downloads, but since these are cheaper than MP3 and 44.1KHz/16-bit FLAC, I purchased some of them such as Sauret, Jolivet, Onslow, Bacewicz, etc. Most of them are 96KHz/24-bit, a single disc album for $6.25.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> I picked one up too. The image has the EMI label, not Warner, so maybe someone found a few more of these in a warehouse. Was it ever OOP?
> 
> My only annoyance is that I picked up the EMI (now Warner) Furtwangler Brahms box only a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure that set cost more than the bigger box. I'm also going to check whether Warner did any remastering.


Based on JRiver's audio analysis, it appears the Warner Brahms discs use a different mastering than the EMI set.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Based on JRiver's audio analysis, it appears the Warner Brahms discs use a different mastering than the EMI set.


I may have to retract that. JRiver tells me that the FLAC bit rates for the two sets are substantially different, but most of the other measurements match. I have never (intentionally at least) played with FLAC ripping settings with JRiver. I'm not sure why the two rips should be have bit rates that differ significantly (300+ for EMI vs 400+ Warner). Three thoughts come to mind.

I accidentally changed the FLAC compression setting.
JRiver tweaked its program in between my ripping the Warner and EMI sets. There was an update, but no indication that it affected FLAC ripping.
The fact that I used different CD drives for the two rips. (My built in drive for the Warner set and my external Plextor drive, which I always use for bigger boxes.

I will try to do a close listening to both later today.


----------



## Kiki

^^

The dilemma of anything done accidentally is that - If it were accidental, you wouldn't remember you did that, would you? 

Not sure from reading your post whether you've confirmed whether the compression ratio setting was changed/unchanged; but if you suspect a different mastering, comparing the spectrograms (e.g. spek) may tell if there is any significant difference.


----------



## jegreenwood

Kiki said:


> ^^
> 
> The dilemma of anything done accidentally is that - If it were accidental, you wouldn't remember you did that, would you?
> 
> Not sure from reading your post whether you've confirmed whether the compression ratio setting was changed/unchanged; but if you suspect a different mastering, comparing the spectrograms (e.g. spek) may tell if there is any significant difference.


I'm pretty sure I didn't change the compression setting - you have to go through several menu levels to get there.

And I also see some more modest changes in some of the other measurements. Below is JRiver's audio analysis of the two versions of the first symphony. As you can see many of the measurements are not identical, although the differences (except for compression ratio) seem modest.


----------



## bigshot

Lossless is lossless. By the time it's decompressed and is playing back, it is bit perfect.


----------



## Kiki

^^

Certainly. 

The question here is: two different pressings yield a small difference in peak levels but a significant difference in compression ratios, so could they be different masters?


----------



## jegreenwood

^^^There may be an easy way to answer this - look in the booklet. I bought my set as a download; it did not come with a PDF booklet.

Edit - just noted (from a photo) that the Warner Furtwangler Beethoven box does state that it was remastered.


----------



## bigshot

If a checksum on the files are different, then the mastering is different. That doesn't necessarily mean that it sounds better or worse, or even different. It could just be a difference in overall level.


----------



## Guest

bigshot said:


> If a checksum on the files are different, then the mastering is different. That doesn't necessarily mean that it sounds better or worse, or even different. It could just be a difference in overall level.


Checksum isn't foolproof. It will tell you if it is literally the same CD master. But you can get a different checksum due to insignificant editing changes, such as clipping off a fraction of a second at the end or beginning of a track.

If I really want to know I use a geeky brute force method. I convert to wav (with is basically a list of codes to be sent to the DAC) and compare the numbers. I used to use od (the unix 'octal dump' utility) to convert to human readable form. But later I wrote a c-language program that skips past the wave file header and lists the codes in a convenient format.


----------



## jegreenwood

Well, here's what I did for the first movement of the first symphony of the EMI and Warner sets.

I looked at file size. As you might expect, the Warner is more than 30% larger than the EMI.

I converted both to WAV files. These differed in file size by slightly less than 1%.

I converted the WAV files back to FLAC (so I knew the compression settings were the same). The Warner again was 30% larger than the EMI.

You got me.


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> Well, here's what I did for the first movement of the first symphony of the EMI and Warner sets.
> 
> I looked at file size. As you might expect, the Warner is more than 30% larger than the EMI.
> 
> I converted both to WAV files. These differed in file size by slightly less than 1%.
> 
> I converted the WAV files back to FLAC (so I knew the compression settings were the same). The Warner again was 30% larger than the EMI.
> 
> You got me.


If the file compresses less that generally means there is more high frequency content and/or more noise.


----------



## jegreenwood

Understood. But that would indicate that the files are different. And since they are both of the same recording that would indicate a remastering. However, all of the other measurements are very close to the same, which would indicate no remastering. And people tell me that the liner notes do not mention a remastering.

It's a puzzlement.


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> Understood. But that would indicate that the files are different. And since they are both of the same recording that would indicate a remastering. However, all of the other measurements are very close to the same, which would indicate no remastering. And people tell me that the liner notes do not mention a remastering.
> 
> It's a puzzlement.


Remastering is an ill-defined word. You play the analog source material and record it with a digital recorder. Then you can tinker with that digital recording endlessly, apply equalization, noise suppression, compression, decompression, etc. Normally when a record label claims it is remastered they mean they went back to the analog source and started from scratch. If they just applied some high frequency filtering to the existing digital audio to remove hiss that could change the compression while leaving the other measures little changed.


----------



## bigshot

I doubt that many remasters go back to the original analog. They just monkey around with the same digitization in a slightly different way. Remastered doesn't mean better or worse. It just means different.


----------



## KenOC

New free download from Naxos World -- the whole album BTW. You may be able to get it *here*, but I'm not sure.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> New free download from Naxos World -- the whole album BTW. You may be able to get it *here*, but I'm not sure.


Awesome. Thanks. The kind of thing I had no idea I needed in my life.


----------



## haydnguy

DavidA said:


> View attachment 122488
> 
> 
> I got the Brilliant complete Mozart edition for £20 in a charity shop.


Even the most ignorant idiot should know that Mozart is worth more than that!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bach Guild new release available on Amazon or Google.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The internet archive has Saint-Saens string quartets with a free download. Which is odd as Amazon and Presto have the same download for sale.
https://archive.org/details/05QuatuorEnSolMajeurPourCorde


----------



## Art Rock

The bit rate is very low (128 kbps) - one would assume the commercial downloads to be better. Still, a good way to sample them.


----------



## Merl

I picked up Mahler's Symphony 4 (Wit) for 20p in my local charity shop, at the Weekend. Lol.


----------



## mikeh375

These 3 for £1 !!!!! Thank the Lord for the internet and streaming, you can keep your compression, give me 44.1kHz


----------



## KenOC

This week the BBC is giving away Johann Michael Bach's cantata _Ach bleib bei uns, Herr Jesu Christ_.

http://www.classical-music.com/free...-jm-bach-s-ach-bleib-bei-uns-herr-jesu-christ


----------



## classical yorkist

KenOC said:


> This week the BBC is giving away Johann Michael Bach's cantata _Ach bleib bei uns, Herr Jesu Christ_.
> 
> http://www.classical-music.com/free...-jm-bach-s-ach-bleib-bei-uns-herr-jesu-christ


How do I download it?


----------



## KenOC

classical yorkist said:


> How do I download it?


Believe you need to set up an account (free and no spam so far).


----------



## classical yorkist

KenOC said:


> Believe you need to set up an account (free and no spam so far).


Yep, sorted thanks.


----------



## Art Rock

Just ordered this from jpc; a 16 CD box brand new for 14.99 euro.


----------



## starthrower

JPC has a great deal on the Profil Bruckner box. It's the 23 CD edition.
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...er-anton-bruckner-the-collection/hnum/7459251


----------



## Merl

Another bargain buy. Its not the best Schubert cycle out there but for £2 (yes £2!) almost mint I couldn't turn this one down. Had it on the HD for years but nice to have a physical copy too.


----------



## smithson

There's three sampler albums available for free download on Linn Records' site, for some reason:

https://www.linnrecords.com/recording-producers-cut
https://www.linnrecords.com/recording-super-audio-collection-vol-6-0
https://www.linnrecords.com/recording-bbc-music-magazine-ep


----------



## KenOC

Free from Naxos in September -- choose any one.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Free from Naxos in September -- choose any one.


I already have the Haydn Masses disc, and it is indeed a great one - if you don't have that one already, I highly recommend it. I went with the Battle Music album. I already have a few Chopin Polonaise albums, and while I do have the Dorati recording of Wellington's Victory, I lack most of the other music on that album.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm not really interested in the battle music, I guess I'm expecting everything to sound like Wellington's Victory, which I kind of hate. I was leaning toward the Chopin Polonaises, but I already have a lot of Ms. Biret's Chopin. Haydn it is, then.


----------



## Guest

Good choice. The Haydn would have been my choice as well if I didn't already have it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The only one of these I didn't already have most of was the Battle Music. And yes, I hate Wellington's Victory also, but the others are all better than that one.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Free from Naxos in September -- choose any one.


Is it just me, or is this Haydn Masses recording in really bad sound? I hear a kind of hum/hiss all over the place, and it just generally does not sound very good. Bummer as the music and the performance sounds great!


----------



## jegreenwood

Just picked up the Cafe Zimmerman box set - 16 discs for $43 at Amazon.

https://smile.amazon.com/Cafe-Zimme...&s=music&sprefix=zimmerman+box,aps,138&sr=1-1


----------



## Merl

I just picked up Davis' traversal of Dvorak's last 4 symphonies for a ridiculous £2 on Ebay. Listened to the 6th and 8th today. The 6th is very good. The 8th I was less convinced by possibly due to Davis' broad treatment. The playing of the LSO on these live dics is impressive. I'll get round to symphonies 7&9 tomorrow .


----------



## D Smith

I have that LSO/Davis collection and liked his 9th the best. I agree the LSO performs very well but here Kubelik, Kertesz, Talich and Szell and Fricsay get more listening. But well worth the 2 pounds!


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> I have that LSO/Davis collection and liked his 9th the best. I agree the LSO performs very well but here Kubelik, Kertesz, Talich and Szell and Fricsay get more listening. But well worth the 2 pounds!


Yep, I'm a big Rowicki fan for the Dvorak symphonies. He makes them so gripping and his 5th is brilliant. Interesting set so far and looking fwd to hearing the rest. I've never got the fuss about Talich. His 9th is well down my list.


----------



## starthrower

15 CD set selling for a ridiculously inflated price at Amazon for 120 dollars.

On sale at JPC for 17 Euros. https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/russian-piano-concertos/hnum/8103944


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> View attachment 124445
> 
> 
> 15 CD set selling for a ridiculously inflated price at Amazon for 120 dollars.
> 
> On sale at JPC for 17 Euros. https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/russian-piano-concertos/hnum/8103944


Got mine from amazon for $32.


----------



## starthrower

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Got mine from amazon for $32.


I guess they want customers to buy from the vendors? 32 is a fair price. 18 dollars is a steal!


----------



## flamencosketches

^I just saw that on JPC and was tempted. Do I need 15 discs of obscure Russian Piano concertos though? Excellent price in any case. Star, if you get it, let me know what you think.


----------



## D Smith

I got this Russian set and it's definitely a mixed bag.The Lyapunov, Medtner, Kabalevsky, Khachaturian, Arensky and Glazunov are good pieces well perfomed. The familiar ones - Tchaikovsky et al - are ok but there a ton of better recordings. And there are a few turkeys included I can't imagine anyone being interested in, at least in my opinion. Names witheld


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> I got this Russian set and it's definitely a mixed bag.The Lyapunov, Medtner, Kabalevsky, Khachaturian, Arensky and Glazunov are good pieces well perfomed. The familiar ones - Tchaikovsky et al - are ok but there a ton of better recordings. And there are a few turkeys included I can't imagine anyone being interested in, at least in my opinion. Names witheld


Oh come on now, I want to know now.  Let me guess, the Rubinstein, the Boris Tchaikovsky...?


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> ^I just saw that on JPC and was tempted. Do I need 15 discs of obscure Russian Piano concertos though? Excellent price in any case. Star, if you get it, let me know what you think.


I'm not getting it. I'm pretty picky about piano concertos. I have my favorites, some of which are on this set but I've already got recordings.


----------



## bigshot

Obscure and Russian are two words I like to hear together. I already have the regular suspects, but there's always more than that.


----------



## KenOC

Naxos free download choices for October:


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Naxos free download choices for October:


I think I'm going to go for the songs, but interestingly I just saw that Naxos disc on a list of the "50 greatest Chopin recordings of all time" on Gramophone's website, so maybe that one... Never heard of the soloist. Why the all-Chopin theme this month?


----------



## Guest

I opted for the piano trio. I considered the songs, but I really like piano trios.


----------



## joen_cph

D Smith said:


> I got this Russian set and it's definitely a mixed bag.The Lyapunov, Medtner, Kabalevsky, Khachaturian, Arensky and Glazunov are good pieces well perfomed. The familiar ones - Tchaikovsky et al - are ok but there a ton of better recordings. And there are a few turkeys included I can't imagine anyone being interested in, at least in my opinion. Names witheld


Among the lesser known pieces there, I'd recommend the Medtner 3rd with Ponti, a must hear IMO; Bortkiewicz's two concertos and early Kabalevsky concertos in particular, also the joyful Moszkowski and Scharwenka ones.

The Boris Tcahikowsky piece is a bit quirky, but not bad or martial. The Shosty 1st Concerto is very good, but the 2nd is unusually played, too slow IMO. 
I've always liked Ponti in the Scriabin concerto, but the sound could be better. Mossolov's futurist work is very steely, a tough nut to crack, but nice to have, though the old Melodiya recording is slightly better IMO.

The Liapunov and Arensky pieces, and the Rubinstein Concert Piece are also some rare birds as regards recordings.

Overall, a very recommendable set, IMO.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bach Guild has been back at it evidently. I get notifications from them on the Facebook, but I am there so little that I missed them. These are the two available for download in several places, so I am hoping that bodes well for our international friends. Bach Guild also has some new streaming only offerings that I have not utilized. I won't list those. Lots of great stuff on both of these. Some things I have never heard of. I have not listened to much of it as yet. I will warn you with the Composers Box that it appears the composers are not noted for most or all of the works. The info is available on their site. I imagine that eventually I will enter these myself. It's a little inconvenience the Guild throws in with a lot of their offerings. But hey, at $.99 you can't complain much.

















http://thebachguild.net/

Edit:
Here it is half day after I posted and I have listened to the Ravel Box. It is one of the best collections the Guild has put together. I can't think of a weak sister in the lot, they are all good. Highlights are many: String Quartet F Major M. 35 by Galimir Quartet, Miroirs M. 43: Alborada del gracioso by Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona, and Pavane pour une infante défunte M. 19 by Houston Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona. These last two are usually recorded as piano solo pieces but Ravel did orchestration for both, I do believe I prefer the orchestration!

Now I look forward to the Composers Box.


----------



## Larkenfield

flamencosketches said:


> I think I'm going to go for the songs, but interestingly I just saw that Naxos disc on a list of the "50 greatest Chopin recordings of all time" on Gramophone's website, so maybe that one... Never heard of the soloist. Why the all-Chopin theme this month?


Possibly to celebrate the month of his passing, which occurred on October 17, 1849.


----------



## KenOC

Larkenfield said:


> Possibly to celebrate the month of his passing, which occurred on October 17, 1849.


Absolutely right. Klauss Heymann, the man behind Naxos, wrote the intro to the free downloads, which ends: "He [Chopin] died 170 years ago, on 17 October 1849, which affords us the opportunity to offer a choice of free album downloads of his music this month."


----------



## flamencosketches

Fair enough, I didn't know that! Well, rest in peace to one of the greatest composers to ever live. For his music to have lasted 170 years beyond his death and still have such deep relevance and resonance with so many people is a really amazing thing. 

I ended up going for the piano trio, it's good.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have to plug the Daily Download again. A free download, usually from a Naxos release and offered on Your Classical: https://www.yourclassical.org/topics/daily-download. They keep 30 days of offerings on the site.

A few days ago this








Only the track of - Ignaz Moscheles - Concertante in F. Belgian Radio and Television Philharmonic Orchestra. Marc Grauwels, flute; Joris van den Hauwe, oboe;Andre Vandernoot, conductor.

A lot of the downloads are not stand alone pieces like this one. The stand alone pieces I keep in separate folders until the folder reaches about 800mb(easier size to move around) or so. Then I start a new one. I'm on folder #4 and I don't keep all of the stand alone's, only the ones I like.


----------



## starthrower

Harnoncourt: Complete Sony Recordings 64 discs for 60 dollars
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8158211--harnoncourt-the-complete-sony-recordings


----------



## smithson

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have to plug the Daily Download again. A free download, usually from a Naxos release and offered on Your Classical: https://www.yourclassical.org/topics/daily-download. They keep 30 days of offerings on the site.


If you search their website on Google, you can still get all their old daily downloads: https://www.google.com/search?q="daily+download"+site:yourclassical.org/story/

Looking at my playlist of what I've downloaded from them, here are some "standalone" pieces that have been good:

Schumann: Hermann and Dorothea, Op. 136
https://www.yourclassical.org/story...-robert-schumann--hermann-and-dorothea-op-136

Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16 (arr. for Cello & Piano)
https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2017/07/31/daily-download-gabriel-faure--berceuse-op-16

Schubert: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 148, D 897 "Notturno"
https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2017/08/17/daily-download-franz-schubert--piano-trio-notturno

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K 208
https://www.yourclassical.org/story...co-scarlatti--keyboard-sonata-in-a-major-k208

Soler: Keyboard Sonata No. 75 in F major
https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2018/07/20/daily-download-antonio-soler--keyboard-sonata-no-75


----------



## KenOC

smithson said:


> If you search their website on Google, you can still get all their old daily downloads: https://www.google.com/search?q="daily+download"+site:yourclassical.org/story/


It's even handier to subscribe to the Daily Downloads and *get them as e-mails*, one every day Mon-Fri. Then you can listen and decide if you want to download them or not.


----------



## KenOC

Naxos affiliates offer eleven free downloads today, mostly movements but a couple of standalone works. Some interesting things here. I downloaded from *this page*, maybe you can too. If that fails, load *this page* and you may be able to e-mail them to yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Holst's The Planets comes up often in threads concerning best performance and all of that. This is an easily accessible (i.e. cheap) work. No need to spend a lot for a quality rendition and good sound. A few below I have seen as cheap downloads, plus an ebay search will yield quite a few inexpensive CD's. Best is a matter of taste. I have tried or own all of these listed plus many others. I will briefly comment where there is need. No links, sorry.








This one is a $.99 Amazon download. Although not credited, the conductor is Geoffrey Simon with the LSO from 1986. I'm not crazy about the Mars movement on this one, but the rest is certainly worth the $.99 in my opinion. The review site Peter's Planets rates this one reasonably high at 26th, higher than I would rate it. Also available in CD under many different labels, this one is widely distributed.








I only just noticed this one, download available for $2.99 on Amazon or Google Play music. Walter Susskind and the St. Louis Symphony from 1975. This recording has its fans. I like it enough, it is at least middle of the pack for me. CD's are available 2nd hand. A stalwart offering.








Here's a real bargain! Sir Malcolm Sargent and the BBC Symphony from 1958 (or 1956, I've seen both dates). A fine old stereo recording. Beautiful, rich sound that is not digital but is unique. That aside, I find it a wonderful rendition. One of the best I have heard and gladly own. I heartily recommend. This is available for $2.99, but only as a Google play music download. It is more elsewhere. You can also find it cheap on ebay if you are patient.









I saved the cheapest for last. But definitely one of the best versions of this work you will find. Vernon Handley and the RPO from 1993. A fine recording that hits all the right places and great, detailed sound. A can't miss for me. I rank it right along with the Sargent BBC recording above. Available on ebay cheap or in this box set on Amazon for $.99. This is one of the most widely distributed Planets out there and has been released quite a number of times in different formats at different price points.

_________

Those are my cheap Planets offerings. There are tons of CD's available of this work. I see them in thrift and discount stores. Add any you know about.


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Holst's The Planets comes up often in threads concerning best performance and all of that. This is an easily accessible (i.e. cheap) work. No need to spend a lot for a quality rendition and good sound. A few below I have seen as cheap downloads, plus an ebay search will yield quite a few inexpensive CD's. Best is a matter of taste. I have tried or own all of these listed plus many others. I will briefly comment where there is need. No links, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 125548
> 
> This one is a $.99 Amazon download. Although not credited, the conductor is Geoffrey Simon with the LSO from 1986. I'm not crazy about the Mars movement on this one, but the rest is certainly worth the $.99 in my opinion. The review site Peter's Planets rates this one reasonably high at 26th, higher than I would rate it. Also available in CD under many different labels, this one is widely distributed.
> 
> View attachment 125549
> 
> I only just noticed this one, download available for $2.99 on Amazon or Google Play music. Walter Susskind and the St. Louis Symphony from 1975. This recording has its fans. I like it enough, it is at least middle of the pack for me. CD's are available 2nd hand. A stalwart offering.
> 
> View attachment 125550
> 
> Here's a real bargain! Sir Malcolm Sargent and the BBC Symphony from 1958 (or 1956, I've seen both dates). A fine old stereo recording. Beautiful, rich sound that is not digital but is unique. That aside, I find it a wonderful rendition. One of the best I have heard and gladly own. I heartily recommend. This is available for $2.99, but only as a Google play music download. It is more elsewhere. You can also find it cheap on ebay if you are patient.
> 
> View attachment 125551
> 
> 
> I saved the cheapest for last. But definitely one of the best versions of this work you will find. Vernon Handley and the RPO from 1993. A fine recording that hits all the right places and great, detailed sound. A can't miss for me. I rank it right along with the Sargent BBC recording above. Available on ebay cheap or in this box set on Amazon for $.99. This is one of the most widely distributed Planets out there and has been released quite a number of times in different formats at different price points.
> 
> _________
> 
> Those are my cheap Planets offerings. There are tons of CD's available of this work. I see them in thrift and discount stores. Add any you know about.


Good assessment. There's a dirt cheap Scholz recording (also credited as Hymisher Greenberg, Albert Lizzio, the Mayfair Philharmonic or Philippe Duvier - all are made up) that's actually damn good as Planets go. You often see it in charity shops for 50p. If you do, buy it. I don't rate it s highly as Peter does but its well worth 50p. Groves' excellent Planets often pops up on charity shops too and that's an even bigger steal. Cracking account.






















Basically, all the above are the same recording with different levels of dryness. Lol. I got the Hymisher Greenberg as part of a 5 disc haul that cost me £2.50 that included Kosler's Dvorak Slavonic Dances and 2 recordings from Wit's Mahler cycle.








Groves' Planets. Another charity shop special. Cost me 25p.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Schumann complete piano music box from the late Jörg Demus is available for dirt cheap on Amazon. $15 for 13 CDs. I can't speak on the quality of the performance as I've heard none of it, nor the packaging as I don't have it. I really want to go for it just on account of how cheap it is, and that I've heard great things about Demus' Schumann.


----------



## starthrower

Jorg Demus cheaper at Presto!


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Jorg Demus cheaper at Presto!


Why is it going for so cheap? It sounds like quality stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Jorg Demus cheaper at Presto!


Thanks for keeping us updated on Presto Classical bargains.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Why is it going for so cheap? It sounds like quality stuff.


It's on the Documents re-issue label. A super cheap bargain label. Click on the label search at Presto and you can see all their boxes and compare prices to other vendors. Membran is a similar cheapo label. Quality varies but many of the boxes are great deals.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm not a fan of Schumann's piano music, but this looks interesting. Apparently he memorized all of them and played them in concert, so that would give him insight into the pieces. One person even speculated he was playing on an 1850 piano.


----------



## starthrower

I have the cheapo Nielsen box on Membran and it's a great set. And I've got the Marcelle Meyer piano box on Documents.


----------



## KenOC

Naxos is offering this free album download on the Marco Polo label, offer good until the end of November.


----------



## joen_cph

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of Schumann's piano music, but this looks interesting. Apparently he memorized all of them and played them in concert, so that would give him insight into the pieces. One person even speculated he was playing on an 1850 piano.


Nice having all the works of course, but listen to samples as regards the more wellknown pieces if that's what you're also going for, since some would prefer others.


----------



## Luchesi

10 CDs of all Haydn sonatas plus vars Rudolph Buchbinder 20 bucks on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...9SPVGB57DZY&psc=1&refRID=41RPVX9WY9SPVGB57DZY


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Available for $.99. Not a bad line up.









https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Box-Spanish-Music/dp/B07YXCPYXP/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Little+Big+Box+of+Spanish+Music&qid=1572227919&s=dmusic&sr=1-1

Isaac Albeniz: Iberia T. 105

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata

Cahier No. 1 Evocación
Cahier No. 1 El Corpus en Sevilla
Cahier No. 2 Triana Iberia
Cahier No. 1 El Puerto Iberia
Cahier No. 3 El Albaicín Iberia

Manuel de Falla: from 7 Canciones populares Españolas
Sharon Isbin, Laurindo Almeida, Larry Coryell - guitars

El pano moruno
Jota
Nana
Polo

Manuel de Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos, Suite No. 1 Danza del moinero (The Miller's Dance)
Sharon Isbin, Laurindo Almeida, Larry Coryell - guitars

Pablo Sarasate: Ziguenerweisen Op. 20
Mischa Elman, violin; Joseph Seiger, piano

Alonso de Mudarra: Fantasia

Luis de Narvaez: Diferencia sobre "Guardame las vacas"

Anonymous: La Filla del Marxant

Gaspar: Sanz Folias

Alirio Diaz, guitar

Manuel de Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos, IMF 16
Dallas Symphony Orchestra; Eduardo Mata, conductor; Lourdes Ambriz, soprano

Suite No. 1: Introduction
Suite No. 1: Mediodia (Afternoon)
Suite No. 1: Danza de la molinera (Dance of the Miller's Wife)
Suite No. 1: Las uvas (The Grapes)
Suite No. 2: Los vecinos
Suite No. 2: Danza del molinero (Farruca - The Miller's Dance)
Suite No. 2: Danza final

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in G Minor

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in G Major

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in E Minor

Fernando Sor Estudio V

Fernando Sor: Estudio XII

Francisco Tarrega Danza: mora

Federico Moreno Torroba: Nocturno

Regino Sainz de la Maza: Zapateado

Enrique Granados: Danza Espanola

Eduardo Sainz de la Maza: Bolero

Manuel de Falla: El Sombrero de tres picos Farruca

Isaac Albeniz: Asturias - Leyenda
Alirio Diaz, guitar


----------



## hoodjem

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yikes, it is now $81.77!


Up to $104 on Amazon, as of 2019.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whelp, I didn't need the set anyway. Mostly for Handel I listen to Messiah.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Complete Goodall Ring for $39 or make an offer. Shipping $3.79. I would grab it but already have this great recording and it cost me about $90 used!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wagner-The...708024?hash=item1f04189cb8:g:JmgAAOSwLBBdk8bE


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> Complete Goodall Ring for $39 or make an offer. Shipping $3.79. I would grab it but already have this great recording and it cost me about $90 used!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wagner-The...708024?hash=item1f04189cb8:g:JmgAAOSwLBBdk8bE


This is an auction item, the bid starts at $39. That doesn't mean that will be the final price.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> This is an auction item, the bid starts at $39. That doesn't mean that will be the final price.


Ah, missed that, but zero bids so it would have been an easy pick. And it is re-listed so may still be an easy pick unless a lot of TC members have a bidding war:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/133221981794?ViewItem=&item=133221981794


----------



## Triplets

Fritz Kobus said:


> Complete Goodall Ring for $39 or make an offer. Shipping $3.79. I would grab it but already have this great recording and it cost me about $90 used!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wagner-The...708024?hash=item1f04189cb8:g:JmgAAOSwLBBdk8bE


Does it come with a replica of the Conductor's Nazi Armband? Or is that in the deluxe version?


----------



## Triplets

Berkshire Record Outlet is having a bargain bin of SACD ranging from 4-6 dollars. I bought several and am currently enjoying the Swiss Piano Piano Trio in Mendelssohn’s Piano Trios on the Audite label


----------



## Granate

Triplets said:


> Does it come with a replica of the Conductor's Nazi Armband? Or is that in the deluxe version?


More like the Remastered Blu-Ray release :lol:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

$103 for the set.


----------



## starthrower

Seems as though I remember somebody mentioning an interest in this Messiaen/Latry organ box a few months ago. This price is about half of what it's going for at other vendors. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7930810--messiaen-complete-organ-works


----------



## jim prideaux

Check out Amazon.uk for the Davis symphonies box set.....am I misunderstanding something?

checked again......28 discs inc Beethoven cycle etc....


----------



## CnC Bartok

jim prideaux said:


> Check out Amazon.uk for the Davis symphonies box set.....am I misunderstanding something?
> 
> checked again......28 discs inc Beethoven cycle etc....


Probably a misprint on Amazon's part. I have seen this before, if you order it at the super-low price, they will tell you it is out of stock, and offer to cancel your order. If you stick with it, they are obliged to sell at the price you originally saw it for, but they will do everything to discourage....

Lots of good stuff in that box, but too much duplication for me. His Dresden Beethoven set is pretty indifferent to be frank.


----------



## jim prideaux

CnC Bartok said:


> Probably a misprint on Amazon's part. I have seen this before, if you order it at the super-low price, they will tell you it is out of stock, and offer to cancel your order. If you stick with it, they are obliged to sell at the price you originally saw it for, but they will do everything to discourage....
> 
> Lots of good stuff in that box, but too much duplication for me. His Dresden Beethoven set is pretty indifferent to be frank.


Will wait and see....nothing lost. I have read great things about his Sibelius in Boston and do in fact recall having certain ones on vinyl years ago so that was the attraction. Have also read similar observations to your own regarding his Beethoven but well there you go...….


----------



## CnC Bartok

jim prideaux said:


> Will wait and see....nothing lost. I have read great things about his Sibelius in Boston and do in fact recall having certain ones on vinyl years ago so that was the attraction. Have also read similar observations to your own regarding his Beethoven but well there you go...….


Well, the Sibelius in there is excellent, as are his Berlioz, Dvorak, Haydn, Mozart, Stravinsky, all included. A no-brainer if you haven't already got them? 

Maybe it's not an error, similar price (€21) on the German Amazon site!?


----------



## starthrower

The low price is at Amazon US too. But the vendor is Amazon UK.
https://www.amazon.com/Colin-Davis-...rds=colin+davis&qid=1572703926&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> The low price is at Amazon US too. But the vendor is Amazon UK.
> https://www.amazon.com/Colin-Davis-...rds=colin+davis&qid=1572703926&s=music&sr=1-1


Wow, worth it for LvB's nine alone!


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wow, worth it for LvB's nine alone!


Nah, it's not........


----------



## starthrower

The way this is being marketed makes no sense. Why offer it on Amazon US to be shipped from the UK at an additional 9 dollars? I'm just going to get his Sibelius/BSO cycle from Presto.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> Nah, it's not........


Now that i see the shipping cost, your are right. And the LvB symphonies can be had for less in separate packaging.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now that i see the shipping cost, your are right. And the LvB symphonies can be had for less in separate packaging.


But add Haydn's London symphonies and the Sibelius symphonies it is a good price.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah, missed that, but zero bids so it would have been an easy pick. And it is re-listed so may still be an easy pick unless a lot of TC members have a bidding war:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/133221981794?ViewItem=&item=133221981794


Ha. It went for a lower starting bid the second time and someone nailed it for $35. Nobody else bid.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wow, worth it for LvB's nine alone!


Watch careful if they shipping to the U.S. 
I can't order in to this part of the world.


----------



## Malx

I've ordered the Davis box for the Sibelius and Haydn anything else of quality is bonus (I already have the Berlioz included in the set).
Does anyone know how good the Dvorak recordings are?


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> I've ordered the Davis box for the Sibelius and Haydn anything else of quality is bonus (I already have the Berlioz included in the set).
> Does anyone know how good the Dvorak recordings are?


If it's the ones he did for Phillips with the Concertgebouw then the 7th symphony is very good, the 8th underwhelming and the 9th good. I have them on a twofer upstairs. I've been listening to his LSO Live remakes recently and prefer the 8th and 9th in them (but the 7th is a bit slow).


----------



## CnC Bartok

Merl said:


> If it's the ones he did for Phillips with the Concertgebouw then the 7th symphony is very good, the 8th underwhelming and the 9th good. I have them on a twofer upstairs. I've been listening to his LSO Live remakes recently and prefer the 8th and 9th in them (but the 7th is a bit slow).


I'd rate Davis' Dvorak slightly higher than Merl manages. I am sure it'll be the Concertgebouw recordings, originally on Philips.


----------



## philoctetes

Boulez Erato box reduced to a steal...

https://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Boulez-Erato-Recordings/dp/B00QFVL1PG/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=boulez&qid=1572795591&s=music&smid=AP3VA1GJZM3EQ&sr=1-3


----------



## Itullian

I definitely got the Davis box.
It's a fantastic buy and i do like Davis.


----------



## Malx

Thanks guys - I believe it is the Concertgebouw Dvorak, given that a lot of older Philips material has recently been reappearing under the Decca flag.


----------



## Merl

CnC Bartok said:


> I'd rate Davis' Dvorak slightly higher than Merl manages. I am sure it'll be the Concertgebouw recordings, originally on Philips.


Yeah. Maybe I was a little bit on the gloomy side. It's a really good 7th. Just had a listen to it before. Still not convinced by the 8th tho.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Merl said:


> Yeah. Maybe I was a little bit on the gloomy side. It's a really good 7th. Just had a listen to it before. Still not convinced by the 8th tho.


Admittedly I do know recordings of the 8th which are convincing-er. Kubelík springs immediately to mind. But for a non-Czech, it's not bad....

I should also emphasise that I think Davis' Stravinsky Symphonies are excellent as well, btw.


----------



## Malx

CnC Bartok said:


> Admittedly I do know recordings of the 8th which are convincing-er. Kubelík springs immediately to mind. But for a non-Czech, it's not bad....
> 
> I should also emphasise that I think Davis' Stravinsky Symphonies are excellent as well, btw.


This box is becoming a potentially bigger bargain by the hour!


----------



## jim prideaux

mine is due for delivery tomorrow (I am well aware that I might appear rather smug....)


----------



## SixFootScowl

jim prideaux said:


> mine is due for delivery tomorrow (I am well aware that I might appear rather smug....)


You are to be commended for jumping on a great deal!


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ha. It went for a lower starting bid the second time and someone nailed it for $35. Nobody else bid.


You shoulda gone for it! 

I actually really want that Colin Davis symphonies box! I have been getting into him lately.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> You shoulda gone for it!
> 
> I actually really want that Colin Davis symphonies box! I have been getting into him lately.


I have it (Goodall Ring) but it cost me about $90! This would have been a GREAT deal. Oh well, win some lose some.

I am not such a big Davis fan, but maybe should become so.


----------



## flamencosketches

Davis is a very good, capable conductor, but I don't know that he is good on all the material presented there.


----------



## starthrower

The Boulez Erato box is a great deal for modern music fans. I'm very happy with it. I hope DG re-issues the Debussy box. I hesitated and lost out on that one.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I listed this when it first came out. I'll give the track listings as they are an interesting mix. The Guild's explanation of this box says most of these are works they couldn't fit into other offerings. There are some great things here Brahm's orchestral dances, R. Strauss, Gliere Symphony 3, Goldmark Symphony 1, none of which I was familiar with.  Then several items we all know, Sibelius Symphony 2, Enescu Rhapsodies and others. Sound quality is good on all and performances are for you to determine, I liked them all.

One caution however, no composer listing on the tracks. I entered all of those manually and got it over with. A little inconvenience that the Guild does not always address, but for the price I don't mind.









http://thebachguild.net/product-page/big-romantic-composers-box/

Cesar Franck: Les Eolides - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Raymond Leppard, conductor

Johannes Brahms: Orchestral Dances arr. by Antonin Dvorak; Orchestral Dance No. 17: Andantino; Vivace, Orchestral Dance No. 18: Molto vivace, Orchestral Dance No. 19: Allegretto, Orchestral, Dance No. 20: Poco allegretto, Vivace, Orchestral Dance No. 21: Vivace.
San Diego Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Talmi, conductor

Richard Strauss: Der Bürger als Edelmann (Le bourgeois gentilhomme) - Complete Music:: Overture,Entry of Monsieur Jordain, Music Discourse, Minuet, The Fencing Master, Entrance and Dance of the Tailor, Close of Act I, Prelude of Act II (Minuet of Lully), Entrance of Cleonte, Intermezzo, The Dinner: Table Music, Courante (Canon), Close of Act II, Melodrama, The Turkish Ceremony, Close of Act III
New York Chamber Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz, conductor

Reinhold Gliere: Symphony No. 3 "Il'ya Muromets", Op. 42; I. Pèlerins errants. Ilia Mourometz et Sviatogor, II. Solovéï le Brigand, III. Chez Vladimir Beau Soleil, IV. Les prousses et la pétrification d'Ilia Mourometz
San Diego Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Talmi, conductor

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43; I. Allegretto, II. Tempo andante, ma rubato, III. Vivacissimo; IV. Finale: Allegro moderato
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata

Edvard Grieg: Symphonic Dances, Op. 64; No. 1: Allegro moderato e marcato, No. 2: Allegretto grazioso, No. 3: Allegro giocoso, No. 4: Andante - Allegro risoluto
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata

Brahms: Sextet in B-flat Major, Op. 18 (arr. for string orchestra); Allegro ma non troppo, Andante ma moderato, Scherzo: Allegro molto, Rondo: Poco Allegretto E Grazioso
San Diego Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Talmi, conductor

Georges Enescu: 2 Romanian Rhapsodies; I. Rhapsody No. 1 in A Major, II. Rhapsody No. 2 in D Major
Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vladimir Golschmann, conductor

Richard Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata, conductor

Karl Goldmark: Symphony No.1 'Ländliche Hochzeit' (Rustic Wedding); I. Hochzeitsmarsch. Variationen, II. Brautlied. Intermezzo, III. Serenade. Scherzo, IV. Im Garten. Andante, V. Tanz. Finale
Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel, conductor


----------



## millionrainbows

I've got the Messiaen organ box on order from Presto.

I noticed starthrower was listening to the 22-disc Stravinsky box. That was the best purchase I've ever made. It may have been on his recommendation.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I remember paying under 25 dollars for that set. Incredible, historic set of recordings!


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I remember paying under 25 dollars for that set. Incredible, historic set of recordings!


I guess we'll never see it at that price again.


----------



## starthrower

I wouldn't pay 60 dollars for it. If I was in the market I'd get the expanded set for the going price of around 93 dollars. Or better yet, buy some individual discs of good performances.


----------



## starthrower

Sanderling Edition 11 CD
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/kurt-sanderling-edition/hnum/8400518


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A Bach Guild offering starting today. $.99. There is some repeat from the previous Big Vivaldi Box they release several years ago which is no longer available for download. BG gives a convoluted explanation on their website. That aside, this seems to have enough new items that I will no doubt purchase it. I have the previous Vivaldi Box and it is one of the best they ever offered, it is available for listening on the Youtube. Big Vivaldi Box 2 is also available on the Youtube.









http://thebachguild.net/product-page/big-vivaldi-box-volume-2/


----------



## KenOC

Free November D/L from Naxos, choose from these three celebrations of St. Cecelia.


----------



## AeolianStrains

KenOC said:


> Free November D/L from Naxos, choose from these three celebrations of St. Cecelia.


Who's getting what of these? I'm really torn from among them.


----------



## SuperTonic

I downloaded the Purcell from the Naxos offerings. It was between that and the Haydn for me. I've been wanting to explore Purcell lately though so that's what I went with.

Does anyone have any suggestions how I might be able to find out which soloists are featured in each piece for tagging purposes? The booklet credits 6 vocal soloists and even provides biographical information for each of them, but it doesn't specify which soloists are featured on each track. I've searched around on a few sites but haven't had any luck.


----------



## KenOC

AeolianStrains said:


> Who's getting what of these? I'm really torn from among them.


I just subscribed again with a different e-mail address. Hopefully now I'll be able to download two of the albums each month. Please don't tell Naxos!


----------



## frankreedy

KenOC said:


> I just subscribed again with a different e-mail address. Hopefully now I'll be able to download two of the albums each month. Please don't tell Naxos!


Not got the email yet at any of the three email addresses I'm subscribed with. Maybe UK/Europe is behind the US.


----------



## frankreedy

KenOC said:


> I just subscribed again with a different e-mail address. Hopefully now I'll be able to download two of the albums each month. Please don't tell Naxos!


Not got the email yet at any of the three email addresses I'm subscribed with. Maybe UK/Europe is behind the US.


----------



## Malx

frankreedy said:


> Not got the email yet at any of the three email addresses I'm subscribed with. Maybe UK/Europe is behind the US.


We in the UK tend to be a couple of days behind our friends in the US for these offers.


----------



## Malx

Noticed the Colin Davis Symphonies box is now up to £59.99 on UK Amazon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> The way this is being marketed makes no sense. Why offer it on Amazon US to be shipped from the UK at an additional 9 dollars? I'm just going to get his Sibelius/BSO cycle from Presto.


Earlier in the year they did the same with the Marzendorfer Haydn symphony cycle.


----------



## Oakey

frankreedy said:


> Not got the email yet at any of the three email addresses I'm subscribed with. Maybe UK/Europe is behind the US.


Also make sure to check your spam box and set the naxos address as safe in your email software. It happened to me too when I subscribed, now I always get them.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Free November D/L from Naxos, choose from these three celebrations of St. Cecelia.


I got the Purcell, and then subscribed with my other email address to get the Handel  Listening to the Purcell now, the Ode. Pretty good music. I reckon Purcell was a great composer, I need to hear more of his music. Man, the Haydn sounds great too. The reason I didn't download it is because another recent free download was a couple other Haydn masses from the same forces, and the sound was pretty subpar.


----------



## BobBrines

*.*

[QUOTE
View attachment 126426


[/QUOTE]

OK. Nothing new here, and I really don't need another set of "Four Seasons"

The Bruggen OP 10 is interesting. Uses recorder on everything except #3 and #4. Vivaldi intended these concertos to be played on flute, not recorder. #1 and #2 were never really intended for recorder. Using oboe as the accompanying instrument rather than violin is not something that Vivaldi would have done even given the instrumentation of RV101 vs RV434.


----------



## frankreedy

Oakey said:


> Also make sure to check your spam box and set the naxos address as safe in your email software. It happened to me too when I subscribed, now I always get them.


Yes, I always check my spam folder. I just subscribed again with another email address and got September's newsletter so I think it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

BobBrines said:


> [QUOTE
> View attachment 126426


OK. Nothing new here, and I really don't need another set of "Four Seasons"

The Bruggen OP 10 is interesting. Uses recorder on everything except #3 and #4. Vivaldi intended these concertos to be played on flute, not recorder. #1 and #2 were never really intended for recorder. Using oboe as the accompanying instrument rather than violin is not something that Vivaldi would have done even given the instrumentation of RV101 vs RV434.[/QUOTE]

Not sure what nothing new is supposed to mean. There is plenty new compared to the old box set. No none of it is new recordings and it was certainly written a long time back. As to what Vivaldi would have done, how can we know? Quite the puzzler statements.

Anyway, you are right about the 4 season on this set. It isn't much to talk about in my opinion. But there are plenty of other tracks here worth note. One work someone may like seems worth the price even if nothing else is.

But, to each his own.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> I got the Purcell, and then subscribed with my other email address to get the Handel  Listening to the Purcell now, the Ode. Pretty good music. I reckon Purcell was a great composer, I need to hear more of his music. Man, the Haydn sounds great too. The reason I didn't download it is because another recent free download was a couple other Haydn masses from the same forces, and the sound was pretty subpar.


After listening through a number of track for each I went with Haydn, it seemed like the winner to me.


----------



## BobBrines

Oldhoosierdude said:


> OK. Nothing new here, and I really don't need another set of "Four Seasons"
> 
> The Bruggen OP 10 is interesting. Uses recorder on everything except #3 and #4. Vivaldi intended these concertos to be played on flute, not recorder. #1 and #2 were never really intended for recorder. Using oboe as the accompanying instrument rather than violin is not something that Vivaldi would have done even given the instrumentation of RV101 vs RV434.




Not sure what nothing new is supposed to mean. There is plenty new compared to the old box set. No none of it is new recordings and it was certainly written a long time back. As to what Vivaldi would have done, how can we know? Quite the puzzler statements.

Anyway, you are right about the 4 season on this set. It isn't much to talk about in my opinion. But there are plenty of other tracks here worth note. One work someone may like seems worth the price even if nothing else is.

But, to each his own.[/QUOTE]

What I meant was that this box is a rehash of widely recorded material. Different performances, but nothing that adds to the literature. And, yes, after 75 years or so of intense scholarship, we do have a pretty good idea what Vivaldi would do in performance. This is Italian music, and Venetian at that. Wind instruments would never be used alone as accompaniment to a solo line. In German music, yes. Italian, no. It would be appropriate to double the violins with oboes and the cellos with bassoons during a ritornello, but not during an episode. Exception: A bassoon is appropriate as the continuo bass rather than a cello when the soloist is a wind instrument.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

BobBrines said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> Not sure what nothing new is supposed to mean. There is plenty new compared to the old box set. No none of it is new recordings and it was certainly written a long time back. As to what Vivaldi would have done, how can we know? Quite the puzzler statements.
> 
> Anyway, you are right about the 4 season on this set. It isn't much to talk about in my opinion. But there are plenty of other tracks here worth note. One work someone may like seems worth the price even if nothing else is.
> 
> But, to each his own.


What I meant was that this box is a rehash of widely recorded material. Different performances, but nothing that adds to the literature. And, yes, after 75 years or so of intense scholarship, we do have a pretty good idea what Vivaldi would do in performance. This is Italian music, and Venetian at that. Wind instruments would never be used alone as accompaniment to a solo line. In German music, yes. Italian, no. It would be appropriate to double the violins with oboes and the cellos with bassoons during a ritornello, but not during an episode. Exception: A bassoon is appropriate as the continuo bass rather than a cello when the soloist is a wind instrument.[/QUOTE]

I don't know about all of that. I'm still pondering the nothing new thing. I'll ask Viv next time he comes around.


----------



## Granate

Both Amazon UK and I think JPC offer great prices for Celibidache boxes. The complete one for 55 pounds (I think 50€ in JPC) And spare EMI boxes like the Bruckner symphonies for 16 pounds plus delivery.

























(only 12 pounds, rarity from Japan)

And the EMI Verdi box (cheap packaging) is sold for 31 pounds with all those operas. If you don't know Verdi enough or you would like to start, give yourself a treat and pick it. In my situation and knowledge I need nothing from that box.


----------



## Itullian

Great buy on Mozart complete masses.

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Mas...3EQ&sprefix=mozart+coplete+mas,aps,207&sr=1-1


----------



## starthrower

Mozart The Great Operas 9CD for 8 dollars.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8028097--mozart-the-great-operas

Sound is pretty good on the 1950 Die Zauberflöte






Mozart Operas Klemperer 11 CD 15.62
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Opera...AP3VA1GJZM3EQ&sprefix=otto,popular,194&sr=1-1


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Mozart The Great Operas 9CD for 8 dollars.
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8028097--mozart-the-great-operas
> 
> Sound is pretty good on the 1950 Die Zauberflöte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart Operas Klemperer 11 CD 15.62
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Opera...AP3VA1GJZM3EQ&sprefix=otto,popular,194&sr=1-1


Wow, $8 for 9 CDs. I don't think I need this but it's hard to pass up at that price.


----------



## starthrower

Here's one for those who say Bohm is too slow. The Early Years box. These are good sounding 30s & 40s recordings with high energy, spirited performances. https://www.amazon.com/Karl-Böhm-IC...=1573602572&s=music&smid=AP3VA1GJZM3EQ&sr=1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

Not exactly a "ridiculous bargain," but Prestoclassical has a sale on boxed sets until the end of the year. The Fricsay Live Wire box is $14, which looks interesting to me. They have the Gardiner Bach Pilgrimage box set on sale and several of the Gielen sets. 

There are somewhere over 350 box sets on sale. Is anything there pricking up anyone's ears?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> Not exactly a "ridiculous bargain," but Prestoclassical has a sale on boxed sets until the end of the year. *The Fricsay Live Wire box is $14*, which looks interesting to me. They have the Gardiner Bach Pilgrimage box set on sale and several of the Gielen sets.
> 
> There are somewhere over 350 box sets on sale. Is anything there pricking up anyone's ears?


That is a good set. www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WY4QI/


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> There are somewhere over 350 box sets on sale. Is anything there pricking up anyone's ears?


Lots of them, but things that I already own.

The complete Sibelius songs with Soderstrom and Krause is quite a bargain at $20 - I paid $50 for it on LP 30 years ago.

Chailly's Beethoven, Fazil Say's Mozart, Kovacevich's Beethoven, the Hagens' Mozart, Belohlavek's Dvorak, Schnabel's Schubert, and the Hungarian Quartet's Beethoven are not to be missed at those prices.


----------



## starthrower

I bought the Gielen Edition vol 8 from Deep Discount. It was cheaper than Presto plus free shp too. Presto has good prices on all of the Klemperer boxes. And I got the Munch Warner box for 25 dollars. They have the best price on the Messiaen/Latry organ set. And I decided to get the Essential Sibelius Edition because BIS is never cheap and nobody is lower than Presto. The Karajan Symphony set (38 CDs) sells for 48.00. 

It's good to check Ebay too. Vendors there were selling new copies of the Richard Stoltzman box super cheap at 28 dollars. I always check Groove, Inc as well. They have the Scriabin Complete Works for 40 dollars.


----------



## starthrower

If anybody is interested in the Monteux Decca box, importcds has a great price at 56.81 plus additional 10% discount through the 25th. https://www.importcds.com/pierre-monteux-complete-decca-recordings/028948347117


----------



## starthrower

BTW, the Monteux Beethoven cycle sounds great to my ears. I just might buy that set on Eloquence.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> BTW, the Monteux Beethoven cycle sounds great to my ears. I just might buy that *set on Eloquence*.


That is a nice set. I got mine before that came out so I have three separate sets that at the time were rather expensive, though now I see on Amazon you could get all three of these for under $22 shipped ($2 to $4 each used before shipping).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is a good set. www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WY4QI/


That looks good. I did not know Fricsay recorded Scheherazade.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> That looks good. I did not know Fricsay recorded Scheherazade.


Of course a serious Fricsay fan will want the two volume complete works set totalling 83 disks:
www.amazon.com/dp/B00K12RE92/
www.amazon.com/dp/B00W6ET93W/
But these are not at bargain prices


----------



## Merl

Ordered a few cheap secondhand cds recently but this one arrived today and it cost me NOTHING. Didn't order it and haven't paid for it but got it sent to me today and it's free. Great cos I only had in on the HD. 
Result!


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Ordered a few cheap secondhand cds recently but this one arrived today and it cost me NOTHING. Didn't order it and haven't paid for it but got it sent to me today and it's free. Great cos I only had in on the HD.
> Result!
> 
> View attachment 126935


Strange!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, $8 for 9 CDs. I don't think I need this but it's hard to pass up at that price.


I was wondering if you ordered this. It says "Product not available at your location". I order from Presto just fine so I'm assuming that they don't want to pay the shipping costs to be sent across the pond at that price.


----------



## starthrower

haydnguy said:


> I was wondering if you ordered this. It says "Product not available at your location". I order from Presto just fine so I'm assuming that they don't want to pay the shipping costs to be sent across the pond at that price.


That's weird. That link was good a week ago. I would just but a used copy of the Giulini CD. And get Klempy's Magic Flute. But I'm sure Mozart fans already have them.


----------



## joen_cph

I am somewhat hesitant ordering from Presto these days. Expected mailing is 70 days later, plus delivery time, which is a lot. Uncertain about a sudden Brexit after the election in December and possible custom fees, also possible waning sales/profits (?). But all this buying seems to indicate they're not losing sales currently. I've always been satisfied with them, but postage has gone up recently, like in Denmark, making other sellers also worth investigating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

joen_cph said:


> I am somewhat hesitant ordering from Presto these days. Expected mailing is 70 days later, plus delivery time, which is a lot.


Oh, rats. I just placed an order. I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## joen_cph

I can only speak for my latest order. I mailed them about their view on likely Brexit implications, this was just after the general election had been announced, but they couldn't predict anything.


----------



## Granate

I think Amazon UK has also put any shipping unavailable, except for 3rd party sellers. I've been afraid of anything like this since March this year.


----------



## joen_cph

Seems that the odds for a sudden, Hard Brexit have been going down somewhat, though.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

https://www.amazon.com/Leonard-Bern...ymphony+edition&qid=1574561186&s=music&sr=1-1

The edition is going for 77.37 but from amazon uk on the amazon us site. 20$ for shipping.


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Ordered a few cheap secondhand cds recently but this one arrived today and it cost me NOTHING. Didn't order it and haven't paid for it but got it sent to me today and it's free. Great cos I only had in on the HD.
> Result!
> 
> View attachment 126935


As an update, I reveived a message about this CD from the online CD seller (a large and well-known company who trade thru Ebay). They asked me if i had received the CD, explaining that there had been a mistake with labelling the package and it was actually meant to go elsewhere and the other customer had received my CD. Being honest, I immediately sent a message back saying that I had no idea where it had come from and offered to sent it back at my expense (as long as I could then have the postage amount taken off a future purchase). I got a very pleasant message back this morning which basically said keep the disc, my original Beethoven CD was in the post and thank you for being an valuable customer. This is the second time ive had a mix up with this company but each time ive got a free CD. Sometimes it pays to be nice.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A new Bach Guild offering at, of course, $. 99. I have listened to about a third so far and will post thoughts later.








http://thebachguild.net/product-page/big-chopin-box/


----------



## jim prideaux

The Abbado Symphony Edition (41 cds DG) appears to be fluctuating in price on Amazonia UK …...has been 32 quid at one point, not sure what to do?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Free if as stated, this is in the public domain. Seems like a decent performance though I have only listened to a bit from the letter scene. Scroll down and the download is on the right all 20 in one download or can do each track individually.

*Tchaikovsky, Eugene Onegin, West London Sinfonia, St Matthews Choir*


----------



## starthrower

Barenboim Complete Wagner Operas 34 CD for 50.75
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8002282--barenboims-complete-wagner-operas-34-cd


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Barenboim Complete Wagner Operas 34 CD for 50.75
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8002282--barenboims-complete-wagner-operas-34-cd


Damn, this is a great example of something I really do not need, but really want now on account of it being such a great deal. I'll use the fact that there is almost definitely no libretti included to talk myself down.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, this is a great example of something I really do not need, but really want now on account of it being such a great deal. I'll use the fact that there is almost definitely no libretti included to talk myself down.


It's almost too much of a cheap good thing. I would suggest buying older editions of one opera at a time. I've picked up quite a few beautiful slipcase editions with libretti for under five dollars. Most of them in mint condition. As you've learned by now, classical fans buy tons of stuff and listen to it once or twice.


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> Barenboim Complete Wagner Operas 34 CD for 50.75
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8002282--barenboims-complete-wagner-operas-34-cd


It's certainly cheap, but I'm not sure that it's any better than similar boxes from EMI and Decca. I've owned all of the individual components, and have only kept a couple - Lohengrin (for Seiffert and Pape) and Parsifal (for Jerusalem, Meier, and especially van Dam, as well as the sonics). I've only kept the RING around because it's the only complete set that I currently own that has complete libretti. All of the operas have some significant casting flaws, some pretty debilitating (like Holl's Sachs and Hölle's Gurnemanz), and none come close to being top choices for any of the operas.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, this is a great example of something I really do not need, but really want now on account of it being such a great deal. I'll use the fact that there is almost definitely no libretti included to talk myself down.


I actually can get it new slightly cheaper on Ebay. And even Amazon has a better price by one seller. Still a good deal. I already have the Ring and a couple others so it would be too much duplication for me.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't been in an opera mood for months now but the only Wagner I'm lacking is Flying Dutchman. I have Solti's Ring, two Parsifals I bought used, and used copies of Lohengrin, and Tristan.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> I haven't been in an opera mood for months now but the only Wagner I'm lacking is Flying Dutchman. I have Solti's Ring, two Parsifals I bought used, and used copies of Lohengrin, and Tristan.


Well there is much diverse opinion on what is the best Flying Dutchman on CD, but for DVD I think the very best one is Sawallisch if you are looking for a traditional production. My favorite on CD is Sinopoli, but there are many close seconds.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well there is much diverse opinion on what is the best Flying Dutchman on CD, but for DVD I think the very best one is Sawallisch if you are looking for a traditional production. My favorite on CD is Sinopoli, but there are many close seconds.


There used to be a Sawallisch Dutchman with Varady, Hale, and Seiffert, but it was only issued on VHS.

For audio only, I favor Knappertsbusch 1955, Sawallisch Bayreuth 1961, or one of the live performances with Rysanek and London. I'm not a London fan, but this role was made for him.


----------



## starthrower

Complete Cantatas on Hanssler 71 CDs for 53.91
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...rk-Geistliche-weltliche-Kantaten/hnum/1157090


----------



## haydnguy

joen_cph said:


> I am somewhat hesitant ordering from Presto these days. Expected mailing is 70 days later, plus delivery time, which is a lot. Uncertain about a sudden Brexit after the election in December and possible custom fees, also possible waning sales/profits (?). But all this buying seems to indicate they're not losing sales currently. I've always been satisfied with them, but postage has gone up recently, like in Denmark, making other sellers also worth investigating.


I bought a classical CD on November 17, 2019 from Presto Classical. They shipped it on November 18, 2019. It just came today. (November 27, 2019). That's not too bad.


----------



## starthrower

I got my recent Presto order quickly too. Everything was packed with plenty of bubble wrap and arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## D Smith

I've had excellent experience with Presto too. My recent order arrived in a week, no problems.


----------



## Rmathuln

wkasimer said:


> There used to be a Sawallisch Dutchman with Varady, Hale, and Seiffert, but it was only issued on VHS.
> 
> For audio only, I favor Knappertsbusch 1955, Sawallisch Bayreuth 1961, or one of the live performances with Rysanek and London. I'm not a London fan, but this role was made for him.


Among my faves are Fricsay/DG, Böhm/DG, Sawallisch/Philips, and Waldemar Nelson/Philips.


----------



## joen_cph

The expected delivery time I mentioned (70 days) was for some items in their current box sales. I then cut the order down to just one item, a 4 CD set, 70 days.
Previously, I've been satisfied with Presto too.


----------



## jegreenwood

These days, much of what I get from Presto arrives immediately - by download. 

Earlier this week I was listening to the only recording I have of the Schumann Oboe Romances - not a very good one. I decided I needed the Holliger/Brendel disc, which is now out of print. Presto offered a Presto made disc, but also CD quality FLAC - at a much lower price. I was listening to it 10 minutes later.

I have downloaded several boxes from Presto, most recently the Pinnock Haydn and the Pires solo recordings on DG. I generally will not buy downloads unless the price is less than or equal to the physical discs or physical discs are out of print. For Pires the box set is on Offer for $57.25, but the CD quality FLAC (complete with a pdf booklet) is $38.75. And - no shipping cost!


----------



## SixFootScowl

99 cent Amazon download: www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Complete Cantatas on Hanssler 71 CDs for 53.91
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...rk-Geistliche-weltliche-Kantaten/hnum/1157090


Great deal, butt I never got too excited about those recordings. My local library has that entire Bach collection, and I've sampled various of the cantatas, and never felt too moved by them.


----------



## starthrower

DrMike said:


> Great deal, butt I never got too excited about those recordings. My local library has that entire Bach collection, and I've sampled various of the cantatas, and never felt too moved by them.


I agree. These would not be my first choice. I have Koopman, and La Petite Bande which I'm happy with at the present time.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> I agree. These would not be my first choice. I have Koopman, and La Petite Bande which I'm happy with at the present time.


NOW you tell me! Not really, I didn't order it.

Here's my latest "ridiculously cheap" foray: I saw ZZ Top's "Complete Albums" box (10 CDs, new) for just over $20 new, thru Amazon UK, so I ordered it. This was back in late September. I still haven't rec'd it. I made a call to Amazon to confirm it, and they said to wait until the latest date on the (revised) shipping estimate. I realize the UK Royal Mail is slow, but this is ridiculous. 
I have a feeling this was a misprint of the price (I mentioned this possibility to the rep, and it was not considered as why it is delayed). I also have a feeling that it will ultimately be "out of stock" or "unavailable."
I'll let you know what happens.

In the past, I had an order from Amazon go unshipped. I ordered Terry Riley's _Harp of New Albion, _and was told by the seller to wait. I did, and forgot about it. Six months later I looked through my orders, saw it, and remembered it. At first Amazon said I was too late, but I replied that I followed the instructions to wait. Hearing this, they relented, and shipped me the CD.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> NOW you tell me! Not really, I didn't order it.
> 
> Here's my latest "ridiculously cheap" foray: I saw ZZ Top's "Complete Albums" box (10 CDs, new) for just over $20 new, thru Amazon UK, so I ordered it. This was back in late September. I still haven't rec'd it. I made a call to Amazon to confirm it, and they said to wait until the latest date on the (revised) shipping estimate. I realize the UK Royal Mail is slow, but this is ridiculous.
> I have a feeling this was a misprint of the price (I mentioned this possibility to the rep, and it was not considered as why it is delayed). I also have a feeling that it will ultimately be "out of stock" or "unavailable."
> I'll let you know what happens.


Back in September they were selling for 22 dollars on Amazon US. I guess they all got scarfed up? Here's a new on for 35 if Amazon doesn't come through.
https://www.grooves-inc.com/top-the-complete-studio-albums-1970-1990-rhino-cd-pZZa1-1899201556.html


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like. These are well known sets and often mentioned in innumerable TC best threads. They are still for sale with various retailers so I have no idea why they are public domain now. The Pollini set has only been available a few years. But I don't know how these things work. I do trust that the IA is on the level and doesn't allow pirated content.

https://archive.org/details/Pollini-Beethoven-CompletePianoSonatas-2014









https://archive.org/details/Badura-Skoda-Beethoven-ThePianoSonatas1969-BsendorferImperial









https://archive.org/details/0711PianoSonataNo.29HammerklavierInBFlatOp.106III


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Wagner opera downloads (scroll down past lengthy text)*


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive...


Amazing. I grabbed the Badura-Skoda cycle, the only one I didn't already have. It's fine.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Amazing. I grabbed the Badura-Skoda cycle, the only one I didn't already have. It's fine.


I had none of them and will spend some time listening through them. I have the Badura-Skoda on my headphones now and it is very good in the early ones.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like. These are well known sets and often mentioned in innumerable TC best threads. They are still for sale with various retailers so I have no idea why they are public domain now. The Pollini set has only been available a few years. But I don't know how these things work. I do trust that the IA is on the level and doesn't allow pirated content.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Pollini-Beethoven-CompletePianoSonatas-2014
> 
> View attachment 127291
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Badura-Skoda-Beethoven-ThePianoSonatas1969-BsendorferImperial
> 
> View attachment 127292
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/0711PianoSonataNo.29HammerklavierInBFlatOp.106III
> 
> View attachment 127293


Must be too good to be true, no? Between Pollini and Kempff, these are DG's biggest moneymakers as far as Beethoven's piano sonata sets. Why are they being treated as public domain?


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> Amazing. I grabbed the Badura-Skoda cycle, the only one I didn't already have. It's fine.


Same here I have bought both the Kempff and Pollini sets. Are these mp3s or non compressed?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Must be too good to be true, no? Between Pollini and Kempff, these are DG's biggest moneymakers as far as Beethoven's piano sonata sets. Why are they being treated as public domain?


I have zero idea how this works. I know internet archive will not allow copyright material to post so it has to be on the level. Dg released that Pollini set in 2014 and it spans many decades of recordings some of them 21st century. Why it isn't copyright protected is a mystery to me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Triplets said:


> Same here I have bought both the Kempff and Pollini sets. Are these mp3s or non compressed?


You have to check the download area for download options. I know sometimes there are different options. I downloaded mp3 and I don't know what compressed means. I do know they sound good in my headphones.


----------



## SixFootScowl

There is a bunch of download stuff, some pretty good, some pretty awful, linked off of www.classiccat.com


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You have to check the download area for download options. I know sometimes there are different options. I downloaded mp3 and I don't know what compressed means. I do know they sound good in my headphones.


The Pollini set is available in FLAC

It seems they also have the Brendel/Vox/Brilliant set (as one huge file).

I'm with flamenco - something seems wrong about this. Maybe they were uploaded from a country that does not offer copy protection (or offers limited protection).


----------



## Art Rock

jegreenwood said:


> I'm with flamenco - something seems wrong about this. Maybe they were uploaded from a country that does not offer copy protection (or offers limited protection).


Relevant earlier discussion.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

You can always communicate with the site administrators if nervous about an offering. The site seems on the level to me. But they are all user uploads so I guess someone could sneak something in. If it turns out not legal I certainly don't want it. I didn't like the Federal pen the first time around.


----------



## jegreenwood

This seems to be the relevant legal provision 

(c)Information Residing on Systems or Networks At Direction of Users.—
(1)In general.—A service provider shall not be liable for monetary relief, or, except as provided in subsection (j), for injunctive or other equitable relief, for infringement of copyright by reason of the storage at the direction of a user of material that resides on a system or network controlled or operated by or for the service provider, if the service provider—
(A)
(i)does not have actual knowledge that the material or an activity using the material on the system or network is infringing;
(ii)in the absence of such actual knowledge, is not aware of facts or circumstances from which infringing activity is apparent; or
(iii)upon obtaining such knowledge or awareness, acts expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material;
(B)does not receive a financial benefit directly attributable to the infringing activity, in a case in which the service provider has the right and ability to control such activity; and
(C)upon notification of claimed infringement as described in paragraph (3), responds expeditiously to remove, or disable access to, the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be the subject of infringing activity.

There are several DG recordings by Pollini available at archive.org. Seems to me DG is doing a **** poor job at protecting its copyright and archive.org doesn't pay attention unaware to what gets posted.

I just realized that a matter I worked on relied on the statute. My theatre company was doing a play with nude scenes. An audience member took photos of a performance and posted them on line. They were then picked up by several sites as one of the actresses had a recognizable name. The actresses were extremely upset. (This was years before #meToo.) We couldn't get the pictures taken down because of the nudity, but we could get them taken down because of the playwright's copyright. As I recall, even Google complied.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Not a CD/download but an interesting book (at least so far), David Byrne's How Music Works is available at Amazon and Barnes and Noble as a Kindle/Nook download for $2.


----------



## Triplets

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You have to check the download area for download options. I know sometimes there are different options. I downloaded mp3 and I don't know what compressed means. I do know they sound good in my headphones.


Mp3 is compressed. About 90% of the data in the original file has been removed in order to "compress " to save storage space. However, the site does offer FLAC, which is uncompressed (Full Lossless Audio Codec). Other common compression audio codecs are AAC, which Apple uses for their streaming, and Ogg Vorbis, which is used by Spotify. I won't derail this thread further with the merits and demerits of these Codecs, but yes, particularly with headphones, they can sound pretty good.
I streamed a track from the Badura Skoda direct from the site over Bluetooth yesterday and will attempt to download it today.
I also note that they offer a Badura Skoda Westminster recording of the 3 Greatest Hits Sonatas with a young looking PBS on the cover. That album was one of my first Classical Albums-a friend loaned it to me in High School and I basically stole it from him.
His mother moved into the same Senior Facility where my mother lives and I told her about the PBS album and she became very angry, because it was her favorite record and she always wondered what became it. Well, at least I solved the mystery for her. Next week I'll tell the World what happened to Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## Luchesi

Triplets said:


> Mp3 is compressed. About 90% of the data in the original file has been removed in order to "compress " to save storage space. However, the site does offer FLAC, which is uncompressed (Full Lossless Audio Codec). Other common compression audio codecs are AAC, which Apple uses for their streaming, and Ogg Vorbis, which is used by Spotify. I won't derail this thread further with the merits and demerits of these Codecs, but yes, particularly with headphones, they can sound pretty good.
> I streamed a track from the Badura Skoda direct from the site over Bluetooth yesterday and will attempt to download it today.
> I also note that they offer a Badura Skoda Westminster recording of the 3 Greatest Hits Sonatas with a young looking PBS on the cover. That album was one of my first Classical Albums-a friend loaned it to me in High School and I basically stole it from him.
> His mother moved into the same Senior Facility where my mother lives and I told her about the PBS album and she became very angry, because it was her favorite record and she always wondered what became it. Well, at least I solved the mystery for her. Next week I'll tell the World what happened to Jimmy Hoffa


Yes, and

Sonata in F major, K. 533 Rondo, K. 494. Rondo in D major, K. 485. Adagio in B minor, K. 540. Fantasy and fugue in C major, K. 394

https://archive.org/details/sonatainfmajork500moza


----------



## Radames

There is a free bin at Newbury. I picked up Barenboim's Teldec Bruckner 5th. I've never liked that symphony much - until now.


----------



## Triplets

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like. These are well known sets and often mentioned in innumerable TC best threads. They are still for sale with various retailers so I have no idea why they are public domain now. The Pollini set has only been available a few years. But I don't know how these things work. I do trust that the IA is on the level and doesn't allow pirated content.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Pollini-Beethoven-CompletePianoSonatas-2014
> 
> View attachment 127291
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Badura-Skoda-Beethoven-ThePianoSonatas1969-BsendorferImperial
> 
> View attachment 127292
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/0711PianoSonataNo.29HammerklavierInBFlatOp.106III
> 
> View attachment 127293


Interesting--I had the time today to attempt to download, with my MacAir the Badura-Skoda and the download options were all compressed-no FLAC offered. This was after I had verified earlier on the iPad that FLAC was offered. Perhaps that FLAC offer was an error that was corrected. It would make more sense that the site would be offering comprised versions only of recently released recordings


----------



## KenOC

Odder and odder. I just looked at the PBS download on my PC, and there are several download options including FLAC and MP3.


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> Odder and odder. I just looked at the PBS download on my PC, and there are several download options including FLAC and MP3.


I have my iPad and MacAir both in front of me currently. The Air isn't offered the FLAC option, but the iPad is.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sorry, I had a dumb question .........


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have to tell you today's download from Your Classical because it is a good one.

Otto Nicolai - Christmas Overture
Mainz Cathedral Choir; South West German Radio Kaiserslautern Orchestra

Paul Goodwin, conductor

https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2019/12/06/daily-download-otto-nicolai--christmas-overture


----------



## JB Henson

New Bach Guild: Little Big Baroque Christmas Box (Bach + Praetorious)


----------



## starthrower

25 percent off sale at FYE https://www.fye.com/bruno-walter---columbia-album-collection-aec.scll592324.2.html


----------



## rosin

ICA Classics: 50% off + buy 3 with 1 free
https://icaclassics.com/


----------



## DuncanW

Having watched the Leonard Bernstein Complete DG and Decca box on Amazon AU all of last week at a ridiculously low price, I finally ordered it last Friday for 234AUD (about 160USD). Within a few hours it shot up to 544AUD. Arrived on Tuesday in a box about 3 times too big! As of yesterday, it's currently selling at 342AUD (about 237USD), still an enormous bargain compared with other Amazon sites, and most other classical music sites. I am still thoroughly perplexed at how Amazon set their prices. The explanations I've read on line certainly don't seem to apply to at least some titles in classical music.


----------



## Malx

rosin said:


> ICA Classics: 50% off + buy 3 with 1 free
> https://icaclassics.com/


Thanks Rosin for posting, 6 discs ordered total price £11 excellent deal!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/7b36b7f9c5424badb1ffa2641ec397a475690965

This month Naxos selections





















Tough choice for me as I already have a number of B9's and B Quartets and I have this exact B Trios already (I highly recommend it). I did finally settle on the Ninth as it has a few excellent reviews out there.


----------



## D Smith

^^ This was the first Naxos free download I skipped as I have so many excellent recordings of these works already. After a point, more is just more.


----------



## flamencosketches

I would recommend the Kodály Quartet to anyone on the mailing list who doesn’t have it, but I already have it so I’ll probably go for the Triple Concerto. I’m a fan of Kliegel and Jandó.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

D Smith said:


> ^^ This was the first Naxos free download I skipped as I have so many excellent recordings of these works already. After a point, more is just more.


I have skipped in the past, so I agree. Not sure about the B9th. I won't keep it if it isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/7b36b7f9c5424badb1ffa2641ec397a475690965
> 
> This month Naxos selections
> 
> View attachment 127798
> View attachment 127799
> View attachment 127800
> 
> 
> Tough choice for me as I already have a number of B9's and B Quartets and I have this exact B Trios already (I highly recommend it). I did finally settle on the Ninth as it has a few excellent reviews out there.


Glad I decided on that B 9th. It is beautifully recorded, great sound. Interpretation is for you to decide, I like it, not Fricsay good by any means but still good.


----------



## Merl

They're all good recordings (I have all 3) but the Kodaly Quartet is particularly impressive.


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect has reopened their download store:

https://classicselectworlddigital.com

This is particularly useful for those outside the US who are not able to download the $0.99 Bach Guild, Musical Concepts, and VoxBox box sets from Amazon.


----------



## Oakey

I was also pleasantly surprised by this Naxos recording of the 9th, one of my favourite classical pieces that I own in many excellent versions.

The other 2 I already owned on CD.


----------



## Merl

Oakey said:


> I was also pleasantly surprised by this Naxos recording of the 9th, one of my favourite classical pieces that I own in many excellent versions.
> 
> The other 2 I already owned on CD.


Drahos' cycle is very good. You can pick it up really cheaply by buying the individual discs from Amazon / Ebay.. That's how I completed that cycle. I bought 2 of the discs from a charity shop in Dunfermline for a quid then the rest as individual discs from Ebay. The whole cycle cost me no more than £6 in total for a decent set.


----------



## JB Henson

smithson said:


> ClassicSelect has reopened their download store:
> 
> https://classicselectworlddigital.com
> 
> This is particularly useful for those outside the US who are not able to download the $0.99 Bach Guild, Musical Concepts, and VoxBox box sets from Amazon.


Good. I need that Little Big Chopin Box you can't get from Amazon anymore.

EDIT: Despite ClassicSelect having many of the "Steaming Only" Big Boxes for sale, they do NOT have Big Copland Box.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

JB Henson said:


> Good. I need that Little Big Chopin Box you can't get from Amazon anymore.
> 
> EDIT: Despite ClassicSelect having many of the "Steaming Only" Big Boxes for sale, they do NOT have Big Copland Box.


They raised some prices significantly. They never used to charge more than $.99 for any download.
I paid $.99 for the excellent Rachmaninoff solo piano volume and now they want $25 for it!


----------



## JB Henson

Oldhoosierdude said:


> They raised some prices significantly. They never used to charge more than $.99 for any download.
> I paid $.99 for the excellent Rachmaninoff solo piano volume and now they want $25 for it!


Thank god I got it and the Krauss box for a buck when it was that price.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is quite the opposite of a ridiculous bargain:

Rachmaninov Cello Sonata in G minor Op.19, Chopin Etude No.7, Op.25, Rachmaninov Romance Op.21, No.11, Bruch Kol Nidrei Op.47

*Two analog tapes: $590.00*


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is quite the opposite of a ridiculous bargain:
> 
> Rachmaninov Cello Sonata in G minor Op.19, Chopin Etude No.7, Op.25, Rachmaninov Romance Op.21, No.11, Bruch Kol Nidrei Op.47
> 
> *Two analog tapes: $590.00*


Why?! Who is the target audience for these?


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is quite the opposite of a ridiculous bargain:
> 
> Rachmaninov Cello Sonata in G minor Op.19, Chopin Etude No.7, Op.25, Rachmaninov Romance Op.21, No.11, Bruch Kol Nidrei Op.47
> 
> *Two analog tapes: $590.00*


Not in 590 years, ridiculous.


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Violin-Concerto-No-Shostakovich/dp/B000000SLM/

There are copies of this phenomenal CD (Maxim Vengerov plays the Prokofiev and Shostakovich first violin concerti w/ Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the LSO) going for ridiculously cheap on the Amazon used market. Please, if you don't have this disc and especially if you don't have these works in your library, I implore you to get it!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Violin-Concerto-No-Shostakovich/dp/B000000SLM/
> 
> There are copies of this phenomenal CD (Maxim Vengerov plays the Prokofiev and Shostakovich first violin concerti w/ Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the LSO) going for ridiculously cheap on the Amazon used market. Please, if you don't have this disc and especially if you don't have these works in your library, I implore you to get it!


Wow used under$3. I can give that a go.


----------



## Taplow

flamencosketches said:


> … going for ridiculously cheap on the Amazon used market.


I buy just about everything second hand on Amazon marketplace now. There are some excellent bargains to be had, even when you factor in postage. And even if something is ridiculously expensive now, I can use camelcamelcamel to track it and report back to me when the price dips below a certain threshold. Sooner or later someone is going to put it out at a much cheaper price and I can then snap it up.

The other advantage is that I end up getting original pressings with nice artwork and full booklets, rather than some of the somewhat spartan collections that are put out as bargain boxes these days.


----------



## flamencosketches

Taplow said:


> I buy just about everything second hand on Amazon marketplace now. There are some excellent bargains to be had, even when you factor in postage. And even if something is ridiculously expensive now, I can use camelcamelcamel to track it and report back to me when the price dips below a certain threshold. Sooner or later someone is going to put it out at a much cheaper price and I can then snap it up.
> 
> The other advantage is that I end up getting original pressings with nice artwork and full booklets, rather than some of the somewhat spartan collections that are put out as bargain boxes these days.


As good as Amazon marketplace can be for used CD deals, eBay is even better. I'm addicted.


----------



## smithson

Seemingly all single-album downloads from Naxos appear to be £2.30 for lossless, £2.08 for 320kbps MP3s at the moment on the Chandos site (approx. $3.01 and $2.77 respectively in USD).

https://www.chandos.net/labels/naxos/70


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> As good as Amazon marketplace can be for used CD deals, eBay is even better. I'm addicted.


Sometimes they're from the same seller on both sites with different prices. The postage is different too but they often add up to the same total price.


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> As good as Amazon marketplace can be for used CD deals, eBay is even better. I'm addicted.


I almost only buy new cds. Do you know a seller from Kentucky that sends everywhere at cost zero and makes discounts for the purchase of three items? Because I'm often buying from them, and they sell many historical recordings.

I don't know if Amazon Marketplace UK will last the way it is just after EU leaving is practically done. Fingers crossed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Granate said:


> I almost only buy new cds. Do you know a seller from Kentucky that sends everywhere at cost zero and makes discounts for the purchase of three items? Because I'm often buying from them, and they sell many historical recordings.
> 
> I don't know if Amazon Marketplace UK will last the way it is just after EU leaving is practically done. Fingers crossed.


Shepherdsville, KY if I'm not mistaken  Yes, I have bought from them before. Great seller

@Merl, in my experience the same sellers will often be $1 or $2 cheaper on eBay for used items. Plus, many of them will have deals, 10% off $10+ for example from one that I buy from all the time. You don't get that on Amazon.


----------



## Oakey

European ebay is certainly not cheaper than Amazon UK marketplace, even if item prices are lower (which is also not my experience) shipping for private persons across countries even within the EU is ridiculously expensive, and on ebay most sellers compute the actual regular shipping cost plus a handling fee. Amazon marketplace sellers are often companies that somehow have access to cheaper shipping options. For instance if I were to sell a CD on ebay and sell it to someone in the UK, shipping alone will cost me €7.50 (= £6.47)! Within the Netherlands shipping for me would be €3.64 for a single CD (as a CD with classical booklet and padded envelope weighs over 100g). I assume these prices will even be higher if one wants to ship something from the UK to The Netherlands via ebay.

Standard shipping within Europe for most Amazon UK marketplace single CDs, however, is only £1.82 (= €2.14)

Buying on eBay com (USA) or Amazon.com marketplace is rarely interesting for Europeans, maybe only for rare items, but then even Discogs may be less exensive when it comes to shipping cost.

This is unlikely to change when the UK leaves the EU, as this will effect the VAT and import duties which are only relevant for items over €22 and €150 respectively. Shipping will not be more expensive, as it is not the sender who pays for these additional fees, but the recipient, and then only for items over €22, which a CD rarely will be. Shipping to non-EU countries for me now (like Norway or Switzerland) is as expensive as shipping to an EU country like the UK. It may take a bit longer maybe, because of additional custom checks. It will likely become cheaper to buy from Amazon marketplace in the UK after Brexit as the Pound will continue to devaluate against the Euro after their economy crashes (Brexiteers will disagree of course)

Needless to say I buy most of my CDs on Amazon UK marketplace for item prices between £0.01 and £4


----------



## Granate

I never took into account that £22 limit! Maybe in that respect Ebay or Amazon france can provide more inexpensive items. I was just going to buy historical recordings because of the danger of OOP.


----------



## Oakey

Granate said:


> I never took into account that £22 limit! Maybe in that respect Ebay or Amazon france can provide more inexpensive items. I was just going to buy historical recordings because of the danger of OOP.


That limit only applies to orders from outside the EU (if one is in the EU that is). Within the EU there are no limits to orders, only slight VAT adjustments as VAT rates vary across countries. No import fees as the UK is still part of the EU.

Amazon France has higher item prices for used CDs than Amazon UK and shipping cost are higher too,
Same for Amazon Germany (for used items that is, for new items shipping is free above €29)


----------



## hoodjem

KenOC said:


> I'll kick off with this possibly mispriced Brilliant box of 65 Handel CDs for $20.99 (in the US anyway).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0106UFMP6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
> 
> Not available yet, but if you have an interest you maybe should order it now. Amazon has a price guarantee that applies even in cases of mispricing.
> 
> Contents are on the Brilliant site, but not performers.
> 
> Note that the Brilliant "complete Beethoven" box of 85 CDs was initially advertised at $29.95, an error quickly corrected. But those of us who ordered at that price got it. The box is currently $120. Just sayin'.


Wow! Up to $103 as the cheapest, new Brilliant Handel box on Amazon, as of 01/08/2020.

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-GEORG...keywords=Handel&qid=1578506414&s=music&sr=1-2


----------



## KenOC

January must be Schubert month at Naxos. Here are the free downloads, choose one.


----------



## AeolianStrains

KenOC said:


> January must be Schubert month at Naxos. Here are the free downloads, choose one.


Which are you getting? Anyone have any opinions on these?

Edit: Ended up with the Overtures.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

AeolianStrains said:


> Which are you getting? Anyone have any opinions on these?


I have the Mass in another recording, so not that one for me. I know Kodaly is usually good. I don't know those quartets. I also don't know those Overtures. Good thing you can listen to everything before choosing.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I found this box set on Amazon for $3.29. It has other works all well done but the jewel is Songs Without Words performed by Dana Protopopescu in I believe the early 90's. She/He is excellent and the sound is excellent.







https://www.amazon.com/100-Essentia...esktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_dod_pi


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I found this box set on Amazon for $3.29. It has other works all well done but the jewel is Songs Without Words performed by Dana Protopopescu in I believe the early 90's. She/He is excellent and the sound is excellent.
> View attachment 128809
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/100-Essentia...esktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_dod_pi


I appreciate you included a link. Oooh, here are a couple more cheap Mendelssohn download sets:

99 tracks for $2.69
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003O3RJ40/

35 tracks for 99 cents (including 5 tracks from sister Fanny)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075M3FS3X/


----------



## flamencosketches

Very nice, Naxos... it's Schubert month in my household, too 

Going to probably go with the Mass, but I also want the string quartets... Hmm...


----------



## Granate

Don't pass the chance to get these recordings for Historical Bruckner if you don't own them already. Nothing modern can resemble what these two did. On Amazon and Ebay sold and dispatched by protagonista.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another DG recording made available on Internet Archives. I have no idea why DG chooses to allow these posted as public domain when they are also available for sale. But we have been here before. Internet Archives does not allow pirated items so I accept this as free and legal to download.

Bach Goldberg Variations a 1969 recording by Kempff. An absolutely simple and beautiful rendition. Read up on it if you like. Kempff leaves out most of the orientation and flair and plays it simple and how he interprets Bach to have intended. 







https://archive.org/details/wilhelmkempff-j.s.bach_goldbergvariations201824-96


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Another DG recording made available on Internet Archives. I have no idea why DG chooses to allow these posted as public domain when they are also available for sale. But we have been here before. Internet Archives does not allow pirated items so I accept this as free and legal to download.
> 
> Bach Goldberg Variations a 1969 recording by Kempff. An absolutely simple and beautiful rendition. Read up on it if you like. Kempff leaves out most of the orientation and flair and plays it simple and how he interprets Bach to have intended.
> View attachment 128920
> 
> https://archive.org/details/wilhelmkempff-j.s.bach_goldbergvariations201824-96


Yet again, I don't buy it. I suspect Archive.org probably just doesn't know that this content is there, and nor does DG.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Yet again, I don't buy it. I suspect Archive.org probably just doesn't know that this content is there, and nor does DG.


Maybe. It does seem odd. I noticed that some of these are posted a number of years with thousands of hits. You would think someone would report a violation. Maybe I'll report one and see what happens. I'm not posting any more from there until I find out.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 128809
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/100-Essentia...esktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_dod_pi


I have listened through, most of it more than once. 
Highlights:
Midsummer Overture by Rene Leibowitz and the RPO. Use headphones for this one.
Violin Concerto with Jascha Heifitz. 
Calm Sea and Properous Voyage.
Symphony No. 5 with Maazel and the BPO. This is one of the best out there. I had the CD for years.
Songs Without Words, Piano Sonatas and Six Pieces for Children by Dana Protopopescu. I mentioned this earlier. She is quite good.

There are other works also but these are the ones that stood out to me.
Well worth the $.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If not already mentioned, Presto has Naxos at 40% off.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> If not already mentioned, Presto has Naxos at 40% off.
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos


It might be a good time to jump in on the Roussel symphonies box. Maybe even the Lutoslawski 100th anniversary box also.


----------



## Merl

I just bought this lot from an old guy selling off two boxes of CDs he got from a charity shop (he lives near me). Cost me £10 for this lot and I'm going back tomorrow for a stack more. Kubelik's live Ma Vlast was worth it alone. Everything else is a bonus (and some great bonuses too). That Du Pre 3CD set is a cracker and pleased with the Delius too. Two discs of Beecham's terrific Haydn too. Yay!


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> I just bought this lot from an old guy selling off two boxes of CDs he got from a charity shop (he lives near me). Cost me £10 for this lot and I'm going back tomorrow for a stack more. Kubelik's live Ma Vlast was worth it alone. Everything else is a bonus (and some great bonuses too). That Du Pre 3CD set is a cracker and pleased with the Delius too. Two discs of Beecham's terrific Haydn too. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 129040


Awesome man. I want that Kubelik Ma Vlast. Enjoy all that.


----------



## Merl

I'm going back for the Kodaly 25-disc Haydn SQ set and the resonant (but well performed) Eder Quartet Mozart SQs, later. Can't turn 34 discs down for a measly £20. Lol


----------



## smithson

A nice free download from the Naxos newsletter today... William Boyce: 8 Symphonies - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Neville Marriner


----------



## KenOC

A just-arrived free download from Naxos's "New releases from Classical Independent Labels" program:










This is the complete set of all eight symphonies!


----------



## Mozartino

There is a collection of Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788), very difficult to obtain, which is published in a blog. There are 60 CDs at $ 99, but Amazon is $ 450. I bought it by donation and it is original, in FLAC, with full covers. Awesome.
If you are interested in the link I leave it: 
https://zudakas.blogspot.com/2019/08/carl-philipp-emanuel-bach-complete.html


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> A just-arrived free download from Naxos's "New releases from Classical Independent Labels" program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the complete set of all eight symphonies!


Wow. I've never heard of this composer, but I do love free stuff. How would you describe the music?


----------



## KenOC

I've had and listened to the Boyce symphonies for decades. This is very bouncy music, enormously good-natured, quite contrapuntal and reminiscent of Boyce's contemporary, Handel. Quite memorable stuff! I'm sure you can preview on YouTube. In fact:


----------



## Merl

More charity shop finds. £3 for these......bargains!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> More charity shop finds. £3 for these......bargains!
> 
> View attachment 129147
> 
> View attachment 129141
> 
> View attachment 129142


There is a lot of division on that Mahler /Kaplan recording. It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Rogerx

Presto has a sale on Eloquence - up to 30% off.


----------



## pianozach

I've taken to checking out CDs from the local free library and downloading them into my iTunes.

I also peruse the CDs at garage/yard sales.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I've taken to checking out CDs from the local free library and downloading them into my iTunes.
> 
> I also peruse the CDs at garage/yard sales.


What is a "free library." Is this public domain music?


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> What is a "free library." Is this public domain music?


I'm sure what he means is a library, where you go to check out books and in some cases CDs, for free if one is a member. Public domain music has nothing to do with it.


----------



## wkasimer

Oldhoosierdude said:


> There is a lot of division on that Mahler /Kaplan recording. It's a favorite of mine.


It's worth keeping for the documentation.


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> It's worth keeping for the documentation.


But that is all there is to it


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Rogerx said:


> But that is all there is to it


I don't know about that. It is thoroughly discussed elsewhere on TC.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> But that is all there is to it


I've heard worse performances of the Mahler 2 conducted by much better-known conductors. That's not to say that Kaplan's recording should be anyone's sole recording of the work. It was my first recording of it, and it was certainly good enough that I played it repeatedly.


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> I've heard worse performances of the Mahler 2 conducted by much better-known conductors. That's not to say that Kaplan's recording should be anyone's sole recording of the work. It was my first recording of it, and it was certainly good enough that I played it repeatedly.


His second recording on DG also?


----------



## wkasimer

BTW, anyone in the Boston area looking for ridiculous bargains should visit Stereo Jack's on Massachusetts Avenue in Cambridge, between Harvard and Porter Squares. Their used stock is always inexpensive, changes frequently, and there's a big bin of CD's for $2.00. Just a couple of the things I found in that $2.00 bin:









(Yes, two bucks for a 4 CD set. It's the MHS version, but still...)


----------



## pianozach

Fritz Kobus said:


> What is a "free library." Is this public domain music?





flamencosketches said:


> I'm sure what he means is a library, where you go to check out books and in some cases CDs, for free if one is a member. Public domain music has nothing to do with it.


County free libraries require getting a library card, which is free I think. You then check out books, videos, CDs, etc.

I load them into my iTunes.

Legal? Probably. I'm not reselling them for profit.

If you'd like to get into the legalities of sharing music, that's a large can of worms. Technically, reselling a CD at a garage/yard sale or even at a second-hand store (like Goodwill or Salvation army) might cross the line . . . an additional profit is being made, but the artist does not get a cut, although they presumably did when it was first sold.

But it's for personal use, much like if I tuned into the radio, or heard it on the ambient speakers at the mall or supermarket or burger joint. I don't pay for that either.

But I'll bet there's a thread around here someplace that addresses all the different aspects of music pirating and sharing and rebroadcasting and reselling.


----------



## Merl

pianozach said:


> County free libraries require getting a library card, which is free I think. You then check out books, videos, CDs, etc.
> 
> I load them into my iTunes.
> 
> Legal? Probably. I'm not reselling them for profit.
> 
> If you'd like to get into the legalities of sharing music, that's a large can of worms. Technically, reselling a CD at a garage/yard sale or even at a second-hand store (like Goodwill or Salvation army) might cross the line . . . an additional profit is being made, but the artist does not get a cut, although they presumably did when it was first sold.
> .


Regardless of whether they are yours or belong to a library its technically illegal to make any copies of CDs or digital files. Personally, I've always found it ridiculous that you aren't 'supposed' to make copies of your own discs (some people do this to keep the original pristine or rip it to FLAC / Mp3 for playback on other devices) and this instruction has always been ignored by everyone and these days new CD recordings often come complete with digital copies of the CD. Copying library CDs has always been viewed as piracy but lots of people do it (which is why Sony and others spent a fortune on copy protection software that took developers years to develop and hackers about a week to circumvent.


----------



## DavidA

Merl said:


> Regardless of whether they are yours or belong to a library its technically illegal to make any copies of CDs or digital files. Personally, I've always found it ridiculous that you aren't 'supposed' to make copies of your own discs (some people do this to keep the original pristine or rip it to FLAC / Mp3 for playback on other devices) and this instruction has always been ignored by everyone and these days new CD recordings often come complete with digital copies of the CD. Copying library CDs has always been viewed as piracy but lots of people do it (which is why Sony and others spent a fortune on copy protection software that took developers years to develop and hackers about a week to circumvent.


Quite right. It is also illegal fr charity shops to resell CDs that were given as freebies in magazines.


----------



## Merl

DavidA said:


> Quite right. It is also illegal fr charity shops to resell CDs that were given as freebies in magazines.


.. And private sellers too but they still do. Tbh, I don't mind paying for free CDs from charity shops as I'm contributing to a charity. Private sellers can sod off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DavidA said:


> Quite right. It is also illegal fr charity shops to resell CDs that were given as freebies in magazines.


Is that right? I need to march to my used CD store with all the BBC magazine recordings they sold me for 99 cents and demand a refund.


----------



## Oakey

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. I've never heard of this composer, but I do love free stuff. How would you describe the music?


Very baroque  Like it though
Also interesting to have 8 symphonies fit onto one disc, but they are basically overtures. Never heard of him either, his music went out of fashion quickly after his death apparently.


----------



## Bigbang

Manxfeeder said:


> Is that right? I need to march to my used CD store with all the BBC magazine recordings they sold me for 99 cents and demand a refund.


Dang right! And as I quickly found out the recording of BBC magazine were compromised sonically or otherwise most of the time....no wonder they were free.


----------



## Bigbang

pianozach said:


> County free libraries require getting a library card, which is free I think. You then check out books, videos, CDs, etc.
> 
> I load them into my iTunes.
> 
> Legal? Probably. I'm not reselling them for profit.
> 
> If you'd like to get into the legalities of sharing music, that's a large can of worms. Technically, reselling a CD at a garage/yard sale or even at a second-hand store (like Goodwill or Salvation army) might cross the line . . . an additional profit is being made, but the artist does not get a cut, although they presumably did when it was first sold.
> 
> But it's for personal use, much like if I tuned into the radio, or heard it on the ambient speakers at the mall or supermarket or burger joint. I don't pay for that either.
> 
> But I'll bet there's a thread around here someplace that addresses all the different aspects of music pirating and sharing and rebroadcasting and reselling.


Libraries are going online and downsizing cds/movies. So you use your library card to access content on line to stream movies and music. And if the library has freegal (usage probably depends on agreement with Freegal) you can stream and download a limited amount weekly. Once downloaded, it is yours...you get the idea.


----------



## Merl

Bigbang said:


> Libraries are going online and downsizing cds/movies. So you use your library card to access content on line to stream movies and music. And if the library has freegal (usage probably depends on agreement with Freegal) you can stream and download a limited amount weekly. Once downloaded, it is yours...you get the idea.


Is that the US? Our library services have been cut to next to nothing. Many don't even carry CDs anymore or music in any form.


----------



## KenOC

Merl said:


> Is that the US? Our library services have been cut to next to nothing. Many don't even carry CDs anymore or music in any form.


In the US, to my knowledge, libraries are wholly locally funded. Nothing to do with national spending priorities. What you get is what your city or county is willing to pay for.


----------



## jegreenwood

KenOC said:


> In the US, to my knowledge, libraries are wholly locally funded. Nothing to do with national spending priorities. What you get is what your city or county is willing to pay for.


Or charitable donations and grants. And if you give $100,000,000, you get your name on the wall (in a few places).

https://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/23/nyregion/23library.html


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Violin-Concerto-No-Shostakovich/dp/B000000SLM/
> 
> There are copies of this phenomenal CD (Maxim Vengerov plays the Prokofiev and Shostakovich first violin concerti w/ Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the LSO) going for ridiculously cheap on the Amazon used market. Please, if you don't have this disc and especially if you don't have these works in your library, I implore you to get it!


Thanks, you were right!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> Seemingly all single-album downloads from Naxos appear to be £2.30 for lossless, £2.08 for 320kbps MP3s at the moment on the Chandos site (approx. $3.01 and $2.77 respectively in USD).
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/labels/naxos/70


I picked up a few mp3 downloads. Great bargains!


----------



## Bigbang

Merl said:


> Is that the US? Our library services have been cut to next to nothing. Many don't even carry CDs anymore or music in any form.


Yes I am referring to the US. In general in bigger cities they are going with the times and so it would make sense anyone living and paying city/county taxes to find out what their local library offers. I am more than happy to stream (and I have to make time for it) music only from this source and not bother paying for any streaming service.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bigbang said:


> Yes I am referring to the US. In general in bigger cities they are going with the times and so it would make sense anyone living and paying city/county taxes to find out what their local library offers. I am more than happy to stream (and I have to make time for it) music only from this source and not bother paying for any streaming service.


Wow, great resource. Someone posted that they download and keep this music. Yes it downloads but in a file format that doesn't play on my phone without the hoopla app. But who cares, as a streaming service it's great and beats paying. I did a few sample searches for Beethoven 9th and Bartok String Quartets. There is a huge offering. Not exhaustive but quite a lot. Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> Regardless of whether they are yours or belong to a library its technically illegal to make any copies of CDs or digital files. Personally, I've always found it ridiculous that you aren't 'supposed' to make copies of your own discs (some people do this to keep the original pristine or rip it to FLAC / Mp3 for playback on other devices) and this instruction has always been ignored by everyone and these days new CD recordings often come complete with digital copies of the CD. Copying library CDs has always been viewed as piracy but lots of people do it (which is why Sony and others spent a fortune on copy protection software that took developers years to develop and hackers about a week to circumvent.


Reminds me of the 'old days' when many vinyl LPs had inner sleeves with a parody of a skull and crossbones motif (the skull being a cassette tape) with a warning stating that 'home taping is killing music - and it's illegal'. Yet in the same department and record stores were row upon row of blank cassettes by BASF, Memorex and TDK, and my guess is that most were being bought exactly for this purpose. Who else would have bought blank tapes in any substantial number, except maybe the police for their interviews or maybe young bands/artists recording demo tapes? And what would have been the alternative counter-measure to home-taping music back then - removing blank cassettes from public retail altogether? Copying music onto tape was one of those situations where the law was more honoured in the breach than the observance, presumably because the law itself was unenforceable without wasting a lot of time, effort and money.


----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> Reminds me of the 'old days' when many vinyl LPs had inner sleeves with a parody of a skull and crossbones motif (the skull being a cassette tape) with a warning stating that 'home taping is killing music - and it's illegal'. Yet in the same department and record stores were row upon row of blank cassettes by BASF, Memorex and TDK, and my guess is that most were being bought exactly for this purpose. Who else would have bought blank tapes in any substantial number, except maybe the police for their interviews or maybe young bands/artists recording demo tapes? And what would have been the alternative counter-measure to home-taping music back then - removing blank cassettes from public retail altogether? Copying music onto tape was one of those situations where the law was more honoured in the breach than the observance, presumably because the law itself was unenforceable without wasting a lot of time, effort and money.


U.S. law has historically allowed copying recordings you own for personal use. I must admit my law school course on copyright was in 1977, and I don't keep up to date, but I'm pretty sure this is still the case.


----------



## elgar's ghost

jegreenwood said:


> U.S. law has historically allowed copying recordings you own for personal use. I must admit my law school course on copyright was in 1977, and I don't keep up to date, but I'm pretty sure this is still the case.


Let me get this right, then - it's perfectly ok to tape your own albums, but not to give those tapes to anyone else?


----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> Let me get this right, then - it's perfectly ok to tape your own albums, but not to give those tapes to anyone else?


Subject to my caveat (I am a lawyer, even if retired), yes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jegreenwood said:


> U.S. law has historically allowed copying recordings you own for personal use. I must admit my law school course on copyright was in 1977, and I don't keep up to date, but I'm pretty sure this is still the case.


That explains those blank tapes sold in the record shops. Back in the early 1980s I would tape my vinyl records for playback in the car.


----------



## Rangstrom

I did a lot of dubs off of the radio--Chicago SO and the Met Saturday broadcast mainly.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Feds monitor this board.


----------



## jegreenwood

I am not going to engage in legal research, but here's Wikipedia on the topic:

===========================================

Exemption from infringement actions
The AHRA contains one positive provision for the consumer electronics industry and consumers, section 1008, a "Prohibition on certain infringement actions:"

No action may be brought under this title alleging infringement of copyright based on the manufacture, importation, or distribution of a digital audio recording device, a digital audio recording medium, an analog recording device, or an analog recording medium, or based on the noncommercial use by a consumer of such a device or medium for making digital musical recordings or analog musical recordings.[20]

According to the Senate, this provision was intended to "conclusively ... resolve" the debate over audio home taping, and "[create] an atmosphere of certainty to pave the way for the development and availability of new digital recording technologies and new musical recordings."[20] In the latter regard, the law was a failure as it may have prevented the growth of a consumer market for any AHRA-covered devices.[21]

In regard to home taping, the provision broadly permits noncommercial, private recording to analog devices and media. However, it fails to resolve the home taping debate "conclusively," as it only permits noncommercial, private recording to digital devices and media when certain technology is used.

By using the terms "digital audio recording device" and "digital audio recording medium", which have specific meanings in this legislation, Congress required that in order to be exempt from copyright infringement actions, digital copies must be made to a device or medium marketed specifically for recording audio. Though there are no reliable figures on the subject, the meager returns to the Copyright Office's DART fund amidst widespread copying and dissemination of digital music suggests that a great deal of copying, noncommercial or otherwise, is accomplished using devices not covered by the AHRA, such as portable MP3 players, computer hard drives, and most CD burners and CD-Rs.

Further interpretations
Two reports by the House of Representatives characterize the provision as legalizing digital home copying to the same degree as analog. One states "in the case of home taping, the exemption protects all noncommercial copying by consumers of digital and analog recordings,"[22] and the other states "In short, the reported legislation [Section 1008] would clearly establish that consumers cannot be sued for making analog or digital audio copies for private noncommercial use."[23]

Similarly, language in the RIAA v. Diamond Multimedia decision suggests a broader reading of the Section 1008 exemptions, providing blanket protection for "all noncommercial copying by consumers of digital and analog musical recordings" and equating the spaceshifting of audio with the fair use protections afforded home video recordings in Sony v. Universal Studios:

In fact, the Rio's operation is entirely consistent with the Act's main purpose - the facilitation of personal use. As the Senate Report explains, "[t]he purpose of [the Act] is to ensure the right of consumers to make analog or digital audio recordings of copyrighted music for their private, noncommercial use." S. Rep. 102-294, at *86 (emphasis added). The Act does so through its home taping exemption, see 17 U.S.C. S 1008, which "protects all noncommercial copying by consumers of digital and analog musical recordings, " H.R. Rep. 102-873(I), at *59. The Rio merely makes copies in order to render portable, or "space-shift", those files that already reside on a user's hard drive. Cf. Sony Corp. of America v. Universal City Studios, 464 U.S. 417, 455 (1984) (holding that "time-shifting" of copyrighted television shows with VCR's constitutes fair use under the Copyright Act, and thus is not an infringement). Such copying is paradigmatic non-commercial personal use entirely consistent with the purposes of the Act.[24]

This language, however, may be obiter dicta.

============================================

And specifically on ripping (USA)

======================
Recording industry representatives have made conflicting statements about ripping.

Executives claimed (in the context of Atlantic v. Howell) that ripping may be regarded as copyright infringement.[20] In oral arguments before the Supreme Court in MGM Studios, Inc. v. Grokster, Ltd.', MGM attorney Don Verrilli (later appointed United States Solicitor General by the Obama administration), stated: "The record companies, my clients, have said, for some time now, and it's been on their Website for some time now, that it's perfectly lawful to take a CD that you've purchased, upload it onto your computer, put it onto your iPod. There is a very, very significant lawful commercial use for that device, going forward."[21]

Nevertheless, in lawsuits against individuals accused of copyright infringement for making files available via file-sharing networks, RIAA lawyers and PR officials have characterized CD ripping as "illegal" and "stealing".[20][22][23]

*Asked directly about the issue, RIAA president Cary Sherman asserted that the lawyers misspoke, and that the RIAA has never said whether it was legal or illegal, and he emphasized that the RIAA had not yet taken anyone to court over that issue alone.[22]*

=========================

So copying to CDs for personal use looks to be OK. Under the statute, ripping for personal is a little less clear, but a lot of time has passed since the first mp3 player hit the market, and nobody seems to be going after iTunes users.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Would the same principles apply if any musical material is recorded from a radio channel?


----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> Would the same principles apply if any musical material is recorded from a radio channel?


I wouldn't think so - you don't own the recording that is being broadcast.


----------



## Bigbang

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Wow, great resource. Someone posted that they download and keep this music. Yes it downloads but in a file format that doesn't play on my phone without the hoopla app. But who cares, as a streaming service it's great and beats paying. I did a few sample searches for Beethoven 9th and Bartok String Quartets. There is a huge offering. Not exhaustive but quite a lot. Thanks!


I made reference to keeping downloads using Freegal (library source). I can stream 5 hours a week (seldom use) and download 5 songs/tracks to keep on my hard drive. Hoopla is streaming only and is a check out service, like a cd for a week or more. And, I get 6 per month. I also have Kanopy but no music cd with this service.

BTW, it pays to research a little before checking out. For example, if you want to listen to a karajan cd of Beethoven, the same cd might be in a collection of 10 or more cds of various music Karajan conducted. Instead of checking out a 1 plus hour cd, you can now check out 10-15 hours of music for the same time period. In other words, why check out the cd only when the cd is also offered with other cds. I am referring to Hoopla only in this case. The differences in usage may differ where you live. I will say that it works well to be able to sample music that otherwise I would not have access to.


----------



## KenOC

Some time back a Hollywood type was threatening to sue Apple. He had a couple of iPods with songs bought from the Apple store. He wanted to leave them to one of his children in his will.

But Apple said, you can’t do that. You have purchased certain rights to that music, but those rights do not include transferring the files to any third party, even on your death. Your kids can have the Pods, but only if they’re wiped first.

There was much chuckling about that, even around here. I don’t know how it turned out, nor whether (as some claimed) it was all a bit of a hoax.


----------



## haydnguy

I realize the law sometimes doesn't make since but it would be crazy to think that a backup of one's collection could not be made during an otherwise complete backup of their computer.


----------



## smithson

Yet another free whole album from the Naxos newsletter today: William Youn plays Mozart Sonatas, Vol. 3









Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, K279
Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K331 "Alla Turca"
Piano Sonata No. 15 in F major, K533


----------



## KenOC

Free from Oehms via a Naxos e-mail, this album of Mozart sonatas: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279, Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K. 331, and Piano Sonata No. 15 in F Major, K. 533 + K. 494.


----------



## Helgi

I picked up a few albums from the Naxos sale at Chandos, excellent value at ~£2 for lossless 44/16 files – but jeeez, the metadata. It's an absolute mess!

Such a mess that I hesitate to get more.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Helgi said:


> I picked up a few albums from the Naxos sale at Chandos, excellent value at ~£2 for lossless 44/16 files - but jeeez, the metadata. It's an absolute mess!
> 
> Such a mess that I hesitate to get more.


I don't even know what metadata are. I rip or download and put them on a mp3 player. Or maybe what you are talking about is when I pull a track up on the media player and a totally different album cover displays?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Free from Oehms via a Naxos e-mail, this album of Mozart sonatas: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279, Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K. 331, and Piano Sonata No. 15 in F Major, K. 533 + K. 494.


I quite enjoyed this!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Helgi said:


> I picked up a few albums from the Naxos sale at Chandos, excellent value at ~£2 for lossless 44/16 files - but jeeez, the metadata. It's an absolute mess!
> 
> Such a mess that I hesitate to get more.


Really? I was unsure when I purchased because the monthly naxos freebie never has anything. But my purchases were perfect.


----------



## Helgi

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't even know what metadata are. I rip or download and put them on a mp3 player. Or maybe what you are talking about is when I pull a track up on the media player and a totally different album cover displays?


Mostly messy track names, inconsistencies, tracks not tagged together as an album and so on. I bought an Alfred Cortot album of Chopin Etudes and it took me probably 15-20 minutes to set it straight in iTunes.

Here is an example of two consecutive track names from that album:

_CD01 TK13 - Chopin - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study" - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study"_
_CD01 TK14 - Chopin - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study" - Etude No. 14 in F minor, Op. 25, No. 2_

Apart from the duplicate title, they're numbered correctly as Etudes No. 1 and 2 of Op. 25, and also No. 13 and 14 because they are sequenced after the 12 Etudes of Op. 10 



Oldhoosierdude said:


> Really? I was unsure when I purchased because the monthly naxos freebie never has anything. But my purchases were perfect.


My Schubert string quartet freebie was far from perfect. Not as bad as the Chopin album, but IIRC there were no tags for artist or composer and the track names were riddled with underscores.

Might be a problem with the ALAC files only?


----------



## Forsooth

KenOC said:


> Free from Oehms via a Naxos e-mail, this album of Mozart sonatas: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279, Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K. 331, and Piano Sonata No. 15 in F Major, K. 533 + K. 494.


I have the CD box set. f-f-f-f-fabulous!!


----------



## Helgi

Here's a bargain: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7962499--brahms-piano-concerto-no-1










€2,29 mp3, €2,92 lossless.


----------



## Luchesi

You can't delete a post

... so I found this for box sets

https://www.insound.com/cd-box-sets-1.html


----------



## Luchesi

Forsooth said:


> I have the CD box set. f-f-f-f-fabulous!!


He plays this fast but with a lot of expression and intelligence. It definitely makes me want to buy his recordings. William Youn

1:05
Franz Schubert
Piano Sonata in B flat D960 - 3rd mvt: Scherzo


----------



## haydnguy

Helgi said:


> I picked up a few albums from the Naxos sale at Chandos, excellent value at ~£2 for lossless 44/16 files - but jeeez, the metadata. It's an absolute mess!
> 
> Such a mess that I hesitate to get more.


That's nice to know. I'm surprised it's a mess on items you buy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Free from Oehms via a Naxos e-mail, this album of Mozart sonatas: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279, Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K. 331, and Piano Sonata No. 15 in F Major, K. 533 + K. 494.


Something about this cover that would dissuade me from it. Maybe just the way he seems to have carelessly failed to button his jacket, or at least to make it neat looking instead of in disarray.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Helgi said:


> Mostly messy track names, inconsistencies, tracks not tagged together as an album and so on. I bought an Alfred Cortot album of Chopin Etudes and it took me probably 15-20 minutes to set it straight in iTunes.
> 
> Here is an example of two consecutive track names from that album:
> 
> _CD01 TK13 - Chopin - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study" - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study"_
> _CD01 TK14 - Chopin - Etude No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25, No. 1, "Harp Study" - Etude No. 14 in F minor, Op. 25, No. 2_
> 
> Apart from the duplicate title, they're numbered correctly as Etudes No. 1 and 2 of Op. 25, and also No. 13 and 14 because they are sequenced after the 12 Etudes of Op. 10
> 
> My Schubert string quartet freebie was far from perfect. Not as bad as the Chopin album, but IIRC there were no tags for artist or composer and the track names were riddled with underscores.
> 
> Might be a problem with the ALAC files only?


I stated unclear. The free naxos download never has any data. I have to manually enter for each track. When I purchase from Chandos or Naxos it seems to be accurate. I only download in mp3.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I don't see that this has been mentioned.
https://music.kimiko-piano.com/album/j-s-bach-open-goldberg-variations-bwv-988-piano

The Goldberg Variations is a piece of music recorded by almost every prominent concert pianist who has ever actively recorded. There are several hundred recordings out there.

This is totally free and legal to download and use in any way you like. The artist released this to the public domain. Where you see donation amount you are free to enter zero. I find this an exceptionally well recorded Goldberg Variations from 2012 and recommend it. The artists site explains the instrument and recording techniques used.
Try it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Forsooth

Fritz Kobus said:


> Something about this cover that would dissuade me from it. Maybe just the way he seems to have carelessly failed to button his jacket, or at least to make it neat looking instead of in disarray.


Ha, I, too, wonder what kind of message the 'handlers' were trying to send...Relaxing after a difficult performance?  But I've given up on trying to understand art and photos on album covers. Anyway, here is one of the reviews that I read. I'm placing the review here because the site is so full of advertisements and is therefore very slow (on my computer)...Note: the box set is on Qobuz and perhaps other streaming services for review. I listened prior to purchasing.

https://ionarts.blogspot.com/2017/11/forbes-classical-cd-of-week-minor.html

Classical CD Of The Week: Minor Mozart Miracle

Mozart is difficult and no one knows exactly why. This is the point where, by way of international musicological conspiracy, it has long ago been decided that every review of Mozart sonatas shall misquote Arthur Schnabel. You must have run across it; it invariably runs along the lines of "[Mozart's] sonatas are too easy for children and too difficult for adults." I'm not quite sure how it ever got to this point, but what Schnabel actually said was this: "Children are given Mozart because of the small quantity of the notes. Grown-ups avoid [certain] Mozart because of the great quality of the notes."

It may be related, or not, but I do think that the difficulty of Mozart has something to do with how seriously an artist takes that element in Mozart which seems facile - and that for all the taking-seriously, the artist similarly retains an attitude of naïveté - perhaps even a childlike delight and wonderment in the execution of the music. All this shines through in the two early sonatas of Mozart's that open the CD at hand: K.281 and 283 from around 1775, when Mozart was 19 years old. That's an age at which Mozart was only just becoming the (slightly clichéd) infallible genius we revere, and they are not among the consensually considered 'great' sonatas, but Youn makes those works shine in (or despite - I can't be sure how he does it) their simplicity. Youn's quality equally comes through in the "middle Mozart" K.333 sonata (Walter Dobner suggests the nickname "Linz Sonata", for its proximity to the thus nicknamed Symphony) and the late K.567 sonata, a mature masterpiece that hides its vast sophistication under a surface of misleading and beguiling ease. Short of Ingrid Haebler (in her second cycle on Denon), I've rarely heard a better case made for middle-earlyish Mozart... nor, come to think of it, for K.333 and 576. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the remaining discs to complete the delight.


----------



## wkasimer

This probably doesn't qualify as a "ridiculous bargain", but the Amazon coupon makes the price pretty hard to pass up:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SYCM8XC


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This Month's Free Naxos Albums

https://www.naxos.com/

























I can put in a good word for the Schubert by Jando.

I chose Carmina Burana as I have the Schubert and am not much for Wagner (which is heresy around here). Also this Carmina I see was roundly slammed by certain critics and when I listened to it I found it better than my other recording of the work. So there!


----------



## flamencosketches

^I got the Wagner as I already have multiple Schubert impromptus discs (though I admit to being tempted by the Jandó, as I enjoy his pianism) and I already have a Carmina Burana (that I never listen to). The Wagner is great! I'm no great Wagnerian either but I enjoy the orchestral excerpts from time to time. The Götterdämerung suite in particular is awesome. When I heard it I decided to look up the plot to that opera as I've never heard or seen it in full. From the title I was expecting some epic clash of the gods, but apparently that's not what it is at all. Hero gets tricked by dwarves, betrays his spouse, gets killed, the end. And it only takes 4 and a half hours to get there. Am I off?  Anyway, the suite is killer. I still plan on hearing the complete Ring cycle this year at some point, perhaps in May, closer to Wagner's (& my own) birthday.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> ^I got the Wagner as I already have multiple Schubert impromptus discs (though I admit to being tempted by the Jandó, as I enjoy his pianism) and I already have a Carmina Burana (that I never listen to). The Wagner is great! I'm no great Wagnerian either but I enjoy the orchestral excerpts from time to time. The Götterdämerung suite in particular is awesome. When I heard it I decided to look up the plot to that opera as I've never heard or seen it in full. From the title I was expecting some epic clash of the gods, but apparently that's not what it is at all. Hero gets tricked by dwarves, betrays his spouse, gets killed, the end. And it only takes 4 and a half hours to get there. Am I off?  Anyway, the suite is killer. I still plan on hearing the complete Ring cycle this year at some point, perhaps in May, closer to Wagner's (& my own) birthday.


Here you go.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> Here you go.


Ah, yes, I've been told about this before. Sounds hilarious, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If you did not choose the Schubert /Jando Impromptus from Naxos, be not disappointed. It is available in this $.99 Amazon dowload. Amazon was offering this at over $2 for a while. I'm assuming this is the same Jando recording although it is odd that Naxos would let go of it for inclusion in a mega box. I haven't seen that before.








https://www.amazon.com/History-Schubert-100-Famous-Songs/dp/B017EU2L3M/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=The+history+of+Schubert&qid=1581863573&s=dmusic&sr=1-1

The box has other good things in it.


----------



## AeolianStrains

I did pick the Jando, but because I already owned the Wagner. I had read some middling reviews of Alsop's Carmina Burana, so I went for the Schubert. My go-to is Perahia's, so Jando's quicker tempi provided a nice contrast to the lusher, dreamier Perahia's.


----------



## DavidA

jegreenwood said:


> Here you go.


"You're exactly where you started 20 hours ago!"

Which just about sums it all up! :lol: Brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## smithson

Yet another Naxos newsletter free album... They're giving out a lot of them lately.

Carl Maria von Weber: Overtures by the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra & Antoni Wit


----------



## KenOC

A new free album download from Naxos today:


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> A new free album download from Naxos today:


I saw that in the email but so far am too lazy to download it. I already have several Weber operas to hear overtures from, but...what is this Turandot stuff? I thought that was an Italian opera, Puccini or some such?


----------



## KenOC

SixFootScowl said:


> I saw that in the email but so far am too lazy to download it. I already have several Weber operas to hear overtures from, but...what is this Turandot stuff? I thought that was an Italian opera, Puccini or some such?


If you listen to the _Turandot _music, you'll hear the familiar theme to Hindemith's 1943 work _Symphonic Metamorphoses_.


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> I saw that in the email but so far am too lazy to download it. I already have several Weber operas to hear overtures from, but...what is this Turandot stuff? I thought that was an Italian opera, Puccini or some such?


Weber and Puccini both wrote music based on Turandot. Puccini's last opera, and then Weber's was incidental music. Totally unrelated other than that they're based on the same play.


----------



## Bigbang

Oldhoosierdude said:


> If you did not choose the Schubert /Jando Impromptus from Naxos, be not disappointed. It is available in this $.99 Amazon dowload. Amazon was offering this at over $2 for a while. I'm assuming this is the same Jando recording although it is odd that Naxos would let go of it for inclusion in a mega box. I haven't seen that before.
> View attachment 130345
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/History-Schubert-100-Famous-Songs/dp/B017EU2L3M/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=The+history+of+Schubert&qid=1581863573&s=dmusic&sr=1-1
> 
> The box has other good things in it.


The timings on Naxos CD of Jando's Schubert Impromptus are not the same. Also it probably was a Laser Light budget release from the 1980's into early 1990's. If it is Jendo Jando he must have recorded it on another label before Naxos. But if what I am seeing is $.99 per track, hardly a deal given the options today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> Weber and Puccini both wrote music based on Turandot. Puccini's last opera, and then Weber's was incidental music. Totally unrelated other than that they're based on the same play.


And Busoni - his _Turandot_ was composed three years before Puccini started on his. There is a Naxos disc with the full orchestral suite taken from the opera - it's rather good.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bigbang said:


> The timings on Naxos CD of Jando's Schubert Impromptus are not the same. Also it probably was a Laser Light budget release from the 1980's into early 1990's. If it is Jendo Jando he must have recorded it on another label before Naxos. But if what I am seeing is $.99 per track, hardly a deal given the options today.


I must have given the wrong link. I'm seeing $. 99 for all tracks
https://www.amazon.com/History-Schubert-100-Famous-Songs/dp/B017EU2L3M/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=History+of+Schubert&qid=1582187775&sr=8-1

You got me wondering on this so I did some investigating. Yes Jando has a Laserlight release of a handful of Impromptus with other Schubert mixed in. Released 1989, same year as the Naxos release. I listened to a few tracks of each album side by side on Amazon. They sound like the same recording but the Laserlight seems a tad slower. What little discography I found on Jando shows s only these two releases for the Impromptus. So who knows what happened I doubt if Naxos, Laserlight or even Jando could say at this point.

Alternatively, as you say, if it even is Jando. But my listening tells me it is the same recording on both only at very slightly different speeds.


----------



## Bigbang

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I must have given the wrong link. I'm seeing $. 99 for all tracks
> https://www.amazon.com/History-Schubert-100-Famous-Songs/dp/B017EU2L3M/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=History+of+Schubert&qid=1582187775&sr=8-1
> 
> You got me wondering on this so I did some investigating. Yes Jando has a Laserlight release of a handful of Impromptus with other Schubert mixed in. Released 1989, same year as the Naxos release. I listened to a few tracks of each album side by side on Amazon. They sound like the same recording but the Laserlight seems a tad slower. What little discography I found on Jando shows s only these two releases for the Impromptus. So who knows what happened I doubt if Naxos, Laserlight or even Jando could say at this point.
> 
> Alternatively, as you say, if it even is Jando. But my listening tells me it is the same recording on both only at very slightly different speeds.


At this point? I think it is Laserlight MP3 Schubert as many of them were originally on the label. The issue is if someone thinks they are getting some Naxos stuff in this---I do not think so--licensing issue. For a brand new person to buy the whole thing for .99 to hear Schubert is OK but too many cheap deals overall to get better releases elsewhere.


----------



## AeolianStrains

$4 for Thibaudet's Ravel:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7998262--ravel-piano-music

Presto is clearing out quite a bit at 80%. Might be a good time to splurge.


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Rediscovered-Various/dp/B083XSZKTP/

Beethovenholics rejoice. 17 CDs of Beethoven played on period instruments for $17.99. I almost suspect it's a price misprint. I would buy it but I'm not interested in any of the recordings, except the Immerseel-led symphonies, which appear to be cheaper than ever here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Rediscovered-Various/dp/B083XSZKTP/
> 
> Beethovenholics rejoice. 17 CDs of Beethoven played on period instruments for $17.99. I almost suspect it's a price misprint. I would buy it but I'm not interested in any of the recordings, except the Immerseel-led symphonies, which appear to be cheaper than ever here.


Especially since it is $50.75 at Presto Classical


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> Especially since it is $50.75 at Presto Classical


Wow. The price on Amazon must be a misprint. All the more reason for everybody to snag it up quick!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Classic Select World Digital is offering this Bach Guild dowload free. I already have this one and can tell you it is excellent.
https://classicselectworlddigital.com/collections/vivaldi-birthday-collection/products/big-vivaldi-box-7-hour-digital-boxed-set


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Rediscovered-Various/dp/B083XSZKTP/
> 
> Beethovenholics rejoice. 17 CDs of Beethoven played on period instruments for $17.99. I almost suspect it's a price misprint. I would buy it but I'm not interested in any of the recordings, except the Immerseel-led symphonies, which appear to be cheaper than ever here.


Yeah. Immerseel alone is $35 at Presto. Of course, this is a preorder price. I wonder if that is locked in or if they will change it later.

Anyway, I was supposed to go to Nashville and didn't have to, so I saved $20 in parking fees that I can apply to discretionary spending. I've placed the order. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Triplets

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Rediscovered-Various/dp/B083XSZKTP/
> 
> Beethovenholics rejoice. 17 CDs of Beethoven played on period instruments for $17.99. I almost suspect it's a price misprint. I would buy it but I'm not interested in any of the recordings, except the Immerseel-led symphonies, which appear to be cheaper than ever here.


cant get any details from the links. Who are the performers?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Triplets said:


> cant get any details from the links. Who are the performers?


Immerseel with the 9 symphonies. Yury Martynow on the Lizst symphony transcriptions. Arthur Schoonderwoerd on the piano concertos with Christofori, playing a chamber one-per-part orchestration (amazingly, it works). Alexi Lubimon on the three piano sonatas (they sound like they are mean-tuned, so the harmonic dissonances stand out). Olga Pashcenko on the variations and sonatas also on a fortepiano. Since it's Beethoven Rediscovered, I'm anticipating hearing these pieces is a different way. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. The price on Amazon must be a misprint. All the more reason for everybody to snag it up quick!


I'm finding a weird thing with the Amazon pricing. I do not have Amazon Prime, but generally choose Free Shipping $25 or more. In this case, even when I add another item to qualify, Amazon adds charges for shipping and handling and then deducts only shipping. Handling seems to be about $10 and linked specifically to this item. Using Amazon.com. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## KenOC

Free from Naxos this month -- choose one.









​


----------



## Helgi

Tallis for me.

The Oxford Camerata recording of Fauré Requiem was what pushed me off the cliff into classical music. Can't remember why that one in particular. It's a little rough around the edges in hindsight but I have a soft spot for them


----------



## flamencosketches

I went for the Tallis myself. Excited to check it out. Never heard of the other two composers, frankly, I hope I'm not missing out badly.


----------



## AeolianStrains

flamencosketches said:


> I went for the Tallis myself. Excited to check it out. Never heard of the other two composers, frankly, I hope I'm not missing out badly.


Milano has some good lute music. Definitely check him out at some point. I also went with the Tallis. The Jenkins is largely new to me, but in sampling it it interests me less than the Tallis does.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Tallis for me also. I couldn't listen through the Jenkins, too much the same. MILANO was good lute, but again seemed like it all sounded the same.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Amazon has this as a download for $6.99, the equivalent of 29 CDs.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> Amazon has this as a download for $6.99, the equivalent of 29 CDs.
> 
> View attachment 132073


Actually, it's not. When you click on the link for the MP3, an unrelated recording of Caruso and McCormack comes up. As usual, Amazon has mis-linked it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> Actually, it's not. When you click on the link for the MP3, an unrelated recording of Caruso and McCormack comes up. As usual, Amazon has mis-linked it.


Well, that's crummy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Amazon has Stephane Ginsburgh's recording of Morton Feldman's _For Bunita Marcus_ on mp3 for cheap. 70+ minutes over music for $1.29. Not bad for a Feldman recording, which you can usually only find on expensive specialty labels.

https://www.amazon.com/Bunita-Marcus-Stephane-Ginsburgh/dp/B00162GWY4/


----------



## smithson

Ondine offers a free download of an album of Brahms' Sonata in F minor, Op. 5 No. 3, and 16 Waltzes, Op. 39 by Antti Siirala, when signing up for their email newsletter.

https://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/46465F44704240584B72414759/


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Amazon has Stephane Ginsburgh's recording of Morton Feldman's _For Bunita Marcus_ on mp3 for cheap. 70+ minutes over music for $1.29. Not bad for a Feldman recording, which you can usually only find on expensive specialty labels.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bunita-Marcus-Stephane-Ginsburgh/dp/B00162GWY4/


I picked that up a while back (as a cheap mp3). Second favorite after Piano and String Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> I picked that up a while back (as a cheap mp3). Second favorite after Piano and String Quartet.


I've been looking at the recording of that on Bridge with Vicki Ray and the Eclipse Quartet. I have bought plenty of Feldman lately so I will hold off on another purchase, but I suspect that will be the next one.


----------



## chesapeake bay

smithson said:


> Ondine offers a free download of an album of Brahms' Sonata in F minor, Op. 5 No. 3, and 16 Waltzes, Op. 39 by Antti Siirala, when signing up for their email newsletter.
> 
> https://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/46465F44704240584B72414759/


Thanks, very nice and you can get flac files


----------



## flamencosketches

^Thanks! I downloaded the Siirala Brahms. This music was absent from my library. I only really know Brahms' late piano music.

My girlfriend just put me onto this pianist:

https://music.kimiko-piano.com/

All three of her Bach recordings here (Goldberg Variations, WTC1, & Art of Fugue) are available as name-your-price downloads, which of course is free if you so choose. She's a good pianist, with a very clean touch, and she is also a former Olympic weightlifter.










A real renaissance woman.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dacapo records is offering a 60% discount on much of their back catalogue. Lovers of obscure Danish music, rejoice.

https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/campaign/get-60-discount-on-dacapos-early-catalogue


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> ^Thanks! I downloaded the Siirala Brahms. This music was absent from my library. I only really know Brahms' late piano music.
> 
> My girlfriend just put me onto this pianist:
> 
> https://music.kimiko-piano.com/
> 
> All three of her Bach recordings here (Goldberg Variations, WTC1, & Art of Fugue) are available as name-your-price downloads, which of course is free if you so choose. She's a good pianist, with a very clean touch, and she is also a former Olympic weightlifter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real renaissance woman.


I find her recordings very worthwhile. Her AOF is my only copy and good enough for me as it is not a favorite work anyway. I have seen her discounted somewhat as too technical and the piano sound too harsh. I don't hear any of that.


----------



## Granate

All dirt cheap for 4 pounds each on Amazon UK. Search for Protagonista UK or go here for example:

*Link to one recording*

Find the products inside the seller for way more historical bargains.

Edit: some are already gone lol hurry


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> I've been looking at the recording of that on Bridge with Vicki Ray and the Eclipse Quartet. I have bought plenty of Feldman lately so I will hold off on another purchase, but I suspect that will be the next one.


I have the Kronos Quartet. I've written about this recording before, but listening to this recording intensely (especially through headphones) is the closest I get to meditation, or perhaps more precisely mindfulness. I can't get through the whole piece in that state. About halfway is my max. The recording is on every device I have. It's special.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Rediscovered-Various/dp/B083XSZKTP/
> 
> Beethovenholics rejoice. 17 CDs of Beethoven played on period instruments for $17.99. I almost suspect it's a price misprint. I would buy it but I'm not interested in any of the recordings, except the Immerseel-led symphonies, which appear to be cheaper than ever here.


Just as an update, Amazon bumped the preorder price up to $50.99.


----------



## Barbebleu

wkasimer said:


> Actually, it's not. When you click on the link for the MP3, an unrelated recording of Caruso and McCormack comes up. As usual, Amazon has mis-linked it.


Amazon are forever doing that. It's a real pain.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Just as an update, Amazon bumped the preorder price up to $50.99.


Did anyone here place a preorder when it was still listed at 17.99? I am curious whether they will honor it at that price


----------



## pacret

flamencosketches said:


> Did anyone here place a preorder when it was still listed at 17.99? I am curious whether they will honor it at that price


I don't know for preorders, but the last 2 times I ordered books because they were mispriced they went as far as stopping the shipped books.

It happened with 2 different Amazon in Europe.

The carrier returned the book to Amazon with an incorrect allegation : they say they tried to deliver the goods on a saturday but were unable to do so. The cause, they wrote, was due to the location being a business.

First, it is not a busines location it's my home.
Secondly, I was at home.

After taking back the book, Amazon immediately changed the price (it almost doubled).
So I think that the carrier received the order to return the book.
I don't mind if they say it was misprice and they refuse to sell at this price.
But I don't like the way they did it.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

pacret said:


> I don't know for preorders, but the last 2 times I ordered books because they were mispriced they went as far as stopping the shipped books.
> 
> It happened with 2 different Amazon in Europe.
> 
> The carrier returned the book to Amazon with an incorrect allegation : they say they tried to deliver the goods on a saturday but were unable to do so. The cause, they wrote, was due to the location being a business.
> 
> First, it is not a busines location it's my home.
> Secondly, I was at home.
> 
> After taking back the book, Amazon immediately changed the price (it almost doubled).
> So I think that the carrier received the order to return the book.
> I don't mind if they say it was misprice and they refuse to sell at this price.
> But I don't like the way they did it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


When you are a global retailer bigger than God, you can do that.


----------



## Triplets

flamencosketches said:


> Dacapo records is offering a 60% discount on much of their back catalogue. Lovers of obscure Danish music, rejoice.
> 
> https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/campaign/get-60-discount-on-dacapos-early-catalogue


See if you can get Langaard Music of the Spheres


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jegreenwood said:


> I picked that up a while back (as a cheap mp3). Second favorite after Piano and String Quartet.


I can listen to both works on Amazon. And I have. Wasn't sure at first what to think, but I eventually got caught up in the complexity and the relationships note to note, theme to theme, the exploration of each particular phrase. I was drawn in.

This might become my writing music for a while.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Did anyone here place a preorder when it was still listed at 17.99? I am curious whether they will honor it at that price


I did not order this set, but a few years ago there was a set, I think it was a big box of Handel, for a ridiculously cheap preorder price. My son and I both ordered it and both our orders were cancelled. There is a whole thread on it here.


----------



## flamencosketches

Triplets said:


> See if you can get Langaard Music of the Spheres


No dice, apparently. Several discs of his symphonies, though, and string quartets, and Lieder.


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> I did not order this set, but a few years ago there was a set, I think it was a big box of Handel, for a ridiculously cheap preorder price. My son and I both ordered it and both our orders were cancelled. There is a whole thread on it here.


I believe it's actually this thread!


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Dacapo records is offering a 60% discount on much of their back catalogue. Lovers of obscure Danish music, rejoice.
> 
> https://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/campaign/get-60-discount-on-dacapos-early-catalogue


Emma Kirkby's Buxtehude is well done.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Triplets said:


> See if you can get Langaard Music of the Spheres


His symphonies are worth getting, too. Sadly, I'm too unfamiliar with many of these composers. Where does one begin for one who prefers Ludolf Nielsen more than Carl Nielsen?


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> I believe it's actually this thread!


I see now. It actually is what started this thread.


----------



## Art Rock

AeolianStrains said:


> His symphonies are worth getting, too. Sadly, I'm too unfamiliar with many of these composers. Where does one begin for one who prefers Ludolf Nielsen more than Carl Nielsen?


Try Louis Glass.


----------



## Itullian

*BIG SALE AT JPC.DE*

Frankfurter RING 22 dollars
Hamburg RING 22 dollars
Beethoven piano sonatas complete Michael Korstick 14 dollars
Skrowsczewsji complete Oehms recordings 32 dollars
Skrowsczewski complete Bruckner symphonies 14 dollars


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> *BIG SALE AT JPC.DE*
> 
> Frankfurter RING 22 dollars
> Hamburg RING 22 dollars
> Beethoven piano sonatas complete Michael Korstick 14 dollars
> Skrowsczewsji complete Oehms recordings 32 dollars
> Skrowsczewski complete Bruckner symphonies 14 dollars


I have Frankfurter on DVD (Weigle), but if the Hamburg is Simone Young, I need to make an order right away.

Thank You Itullian, thank you, thank you! You just made the coronavirus home sequestration a much nicer situation.

EDIT: I just checked. I don't have Weigle on CD or DVD, but no matter, not buying two rings and definitely want Young.


----------



## Art Rock

SixFootScowl said:


> I have Frankfurter on DVD (Weigle), but if the Hamburg is Simone Young, I need to make an order right away.


It is. Just pulled the trigger.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> It is. Just pulled the trigger.


Me too. My first JPC order ever. $24.38 USD shipped! this set is going for 2-3 times that on Amazon and Ebay! 

Now that I am on work-at-home full time, this will be perfect to play at work--and home computer has a subwoofer!. I normally don't listen to music at work as the earbud is a hassle and using speakers I either can't hear all parts or it will be too loud and disturb my neighboring cubicle rats.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> It is. Just pulled the trigger.


As an owner of her Bruckner set, I can say unequivocally that Simone Young is worth pulling a trigger for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> *BIG SALE AT JPC.DE*
> 
> Frankfurter RING 22 dollars
> Hamburg RING 22 dollars
> Beethoven piano sonatas complete Michael Korstick 14 dollars
> Skrowsczewsji complete Oehms recordings 32 dollars
> Skrowsczewski complete Bruckner symphonies 14 dollars


Gielen's Mahler set is $25.62 and his Bruckner is $22.27. That looks interesting also.


----------



## Art Rock

Manxfeeder said:


> Gielen's Mahler set is $25.62. That looks interesting also.


Highly recommended. I got it at an earlier jpc sale for a similar price.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> *BIG SALE AT JPC.DE*
> 
> Frankfurter RING 22 dollars
> Hamburg RING 22 dollars
> Beethoven piano sonatas complete Michael Korstick 14 dollars
> Skrowsczewsji complete Oehms recordings 32 dollars
> Skrowsczewski complete Bruckner symphonies 14 dollars


I just bought the Korstick Beethoven set.


----------



## Itullian

14 usd jpc.de


----------



## Helgi

Just ordered the Skrowaczewski box.










Thanks for the heads up :tiphat:


----------



## rice

You guys are lucky
I picked like 20 albums of my new discoveries at jpc, just to find out shipping to my country is being suspended.
Now I want them so much! But since they're mostly cpo, they're so cheap at jpc but up to triple the price at other shops!
There could be months before the restriction lifts. sigh..


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> You guys are lucky
> I picked like 20 albums of my new discoveries at jpc, just to find out shipping to my country is being suspended.
> *Now I want them so much! But since they're mostly cpo, they're so cheap at jpc but up to triple the price at other shops!*
> There could be months before the restriction lifts. sigh..


I've noticed that. The CPO discs at JPC are like 3 to 8 Euros, even for double CDs, whereas anywhere else they're full price new CDs, $15-$20.

Sorry to hear, my friend. Hopefully the restriction is lifted in soon.


----------



## Merl

Helgi said:


> Just ordered the Skrowaczewski box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up :tiphat:


That is a fantastic set. The Beethoven and Bruckner are stellar.


----------



## Helgi

Glad to hear that you like the Bruckner. I was only looking for his Beethoven so all the others are a nice big bonus.


----------



## Merl

Helgi said:


> Glad to hear that you like the Bruckner. I was only looking for his Beethoven so all the others are a nice big bonus.


The Brahms and Schumann are excellent too but the Beethoven is just wonderful. Like Gielen, Skrowaczewski is a conductor who does nearly everything well.


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Complete-Sonatas-Stephane-Ginsburgh/dp/B0195Z4FTC/

The complete piano sonatas of Sergei Prokofiev, as played by Belgian pianist Stephane Ginsburgh, is available in mp3 form for under six dollars on Amazon. I think I will be buying it as I don't have any complete sets of Prokofiev's monumental piano sonatas, though I don't know much about the pianist, but he's also recorded some Morton Feldman piano music, which piques my curiosity.

And one more bargain-basement Ginsburgh mp3, in repertoire that might be considered a bit more outré...:

https://www.amazon.com/42-vexations-Stephane-Ginsburgh/dp/B002ZFPT2M/

Erik Satie's _42 Vexations_, an abridged form of his multi-hour _Vexations_ for solo piano. I'm going to buy it, out of curiosity and admiration for Satie, but I wonder whether I will ever finish it. $1.29 on Amazon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Erik Satie's _42 Vexations_, an abridged form of his multi-hour _Vexations_ for solo piano. I'm going to buy it, out of curiosity and admiration for Satie, but I wonder whether I will ever finish it. $1.29 on Amazon.


That's funny; the CD is $900 but the download is $1.29. I'm guessing the seller is going to have that listing up for quite a while.


----------



## starthrower

Merl said:


> That is a fantastic set. The Beethoven and Bruckner are stellar.


I really wanted that box but I've already got the Ludwig and Anton. Don't need anymore Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## pacret

I ordered the Skrowsczewji complete Oehms recordings, 
after reading your post as well as Merl review of this cycle of Beethoven Symphonies.

A big thank you !


----------



## CnC Bartok

Anyone else here use Qobuz? For standard mp3's etc they aren't that cheap, but are so on some labels, most notably Melodiya.

Anyway, they are having a 50% off sale on all Naxos downloads at the moment.


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> Anyone else here use Qobuz? For standard mp3's etc they aren't that cheap, but are so on some labels, most notably Melodiya.
> 
> Anyway, they are having a 50% off sale on all Naxos downloads at the moment.


What is Qobuz exactly? I had it in my mind that they were a Spotify competitor, a streaming platform. Can you actually purchase and download mp3s to your hard disc?


----------



## Luchesi

flamencosketches said:


> What is Qobuz exactly? I had it in my mind that they were a Spotify competitor, a streaming platform. Can you actually purchase and download mp3s to your hard disc?


https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/shop/classique/download-streaming-albums


----------



## Mathias Broucek

flamencosketches said:


> What is Qobuz exactly? I had it in my mind that they were a Spotify competitor, a streaming platform. Can you actually purchase and download mp3s to your hard disc?


They also allow you to buy downloads


----------



## flamencosketches

Old news to some, I'm sure...:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Artur-Schnabel/dp/B002KHUEOI

The complete* Beethoven piano sonatas in the legendary Artur Schnabel recordings from the 1930s are available as an mp3 download for two dollars (US) on Amazon.

*Not complete... the op.110 sonata is inexplicably-egregiously-omitted. But at two dollars, you get what you pay for... and more. This is an essential cycle.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Old news to some, I'm sure...:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Artur-Schnabel/dp/B002KHUEOI
> 
> The complete* Beethoven piano sonatas in the legendary Artur Schnabel recordings from the 1930s are available as an mp3 download for two dollars (US) on Amazon.
> 
> *Not complete... the op.110 sonata is inexplicably-egregiously-omitted. But at two dollars, you get what you pay for... and more. This is an essential cycle.


Schnabel was known to cast a spell on the piano before playing.


----------



## Luchesi

flamencosketches said:


> Old news to some, I'm sure...:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Artur-Schnabel/dp/B002KHUEOI
> 
> The complete* Beethoven piano sonatas in the legendary Artur Schnabel recordings from the 1930s are available as an mp3 download for two dollars (US) on Amazon.
> 
> *Not complete... the op.110 sonata is inexplicably-egregiously-omitted. But at two dollars, you get what you pay for... and more. This is an essential cycle.


I borrowed the LPs from our library when I was young and coincidentally I just pulled it out (mp3s) to listen to yesterday, because of all this isolation. The speed in the first sonata and others and the expression and the control and the smoothness and that left hand! A revelation for me as a pianist.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> What is Qobuz exactly? I had it in my mind that they were a Spotify competitor, a streaming platform. Can you actually purchase and download mp3s to your hard disc?


What Luchesi and Pan Brouček said! They do streaming, but also permanent downloads to purchase. Their western labels are very expensive, but I have found a lot of Supraphon, Hungaroton and Melodiya (replacing scratchy old LP recordings) at a better price than other sites....


----------



## Rogerx

Mathias Broucek said:


> They also allow you to buy downloads


Thank you for this information, will try it out .


----------



## Manxfeeder

CnC Bartok said:


> What Luchesi and Pan Brouček said! They do streaming, but also permanent downloads to purchase. Their western labels are very expensive, but I have found a lot of Supraphon, Hungaroton and Melodiya (replacing scratchy old LP recordings) at a better price than other sites....


The download of Bavouzet's complete Debussy is only $14.99. It's $50 on Amazon. That's amazing.


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/s...n-moscow-philharmonic-orchestra/0888831477457

The rare Shostakovich symphonies cycle under Kirill Kondrashin is on Qobuz as a digital download for £8.99.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/s...n-moscow-philharmonic-orchestra/0888831477457
> 
> The rare Shostakovich symphonies cycle under Kirill Kondrashin is on Qobuz as a digital download for £8.99.


I snagged it. At that price especially, it's an undeniable purchase!

Note that the download includes the cantatas _The Sun Shines on our Motherland_, Op. 90 and _The Execution of Stepan Razin_ Op. 119, and the symphonic poem _October_ Op. 131, as well as Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 129, with David Oistrakh. The latter in particular was most welcome!


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Old news to some, I'm sure...:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Artur-Schnabel/dp/B002KHUEOI
> 
> The complete* Beethoven piano sonatas in the legendary Artur Schnabel recordings from the 1930s are available as an mp3 download for two dollars (US) on Amazon.
> 
> *Not complete... the op.110 sonata is inexplicably-egregiously-omitted. But at two dollars, you get what you pay for... and more. This is an essential cycle.


Well I toyed with getting this download. The price is certainly not a problem. But the sound is a bit dated, I don't listen to the Beethoven piano sonatas that much, and I already have a very good sound complete set played by Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> Well I toyed with getting this download. The price is certainly not a problem. But the sound is a bit dated, I don't listen to the Beethoven piano sonatas that much, and I already have a very good sound complete set played by Daniel Barenboim.


If sound is a big concern for you, then by all means pass on this. But if you're willing to look past dated sound, Schnabel is absolutely essential as an interpreter. He's been called "the man who invented Beethoven" and not without good reason.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> If sound is a big concern for you, then by all means pass on this. But if you're willing to look past dated sound, Schnabel is absolutely essential as an interpreter. He's been called "the man who invented Beethoven" and not without good reason.


Well, I've put up with lesser sound for Rachmaninoff, himself, at the piano, so maybe.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

CnC Bartok said:


> Anyone else here use Qobuz? For standard mp3's etc they aren't that cheap, but are so on some labels, most notably Melodiya.
> 
> Anyway, they are having a 50% off sale on all Naxos downloads at the moment.


I took advantage of this. Thank you.


----------



## Knorf

Urgently recommended! The German website jpc.de has Royal Philharmonic SACDs on sale, covering a huge range of repertoire, but especially THIS: https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Dimitri-Schostakowitsch-1906-1975-Symphonie-Nr-10/hnum/7447866

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway.

This is one of the greatest recordings of Shostakovich's Tenth, _ever_. It is entirely competitive with Mravinsky/Leningrad in intensity, but much better played and recorded.

Do not hesitate! These SACDs are getting harder to find nowadays. €3.99!


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Urgently recommended! The German website jpc.de has Royal Philharmonic SACDs on sale, covering a huge range of repertoire, but especially THIS: https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Dimitri-Schostakowitsch-1906-1975-Symphonie-Nr-10/hnum/7447866
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 10, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway.
> 
> This is one of the greatest recordings of Shostakovich's Tenth, _ever_. It is entirely competitive with Mravinsky/Leningrad in intensity, but much better played and recorded.
> 
> Do not hesitate! These SACDs are getting harder to find nowadays. €3.99!


Really?! That was the first Shostakovich 10th I've ever heard, I have it as part of the Bach Guild "Big Shostakovich Box" digital set. I listened to it 3 or 4 times, and frankly, it put me off of Shostakovich's 10th for a long time after that. I thought it was one of the most boring recordings of any symphony I'd ever heard. But your high praise is making me think I owe it another chance.


----------



## KenOC

Knorf said:


> Urgently recommended! The German website jpc.de has Royal Philharmonic SACDs on sale, covering a huge range of repertoire, but especially THIS: https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...witsch-1906-1975-Symphonie-Nr-10/hnum/7447866
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 10, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway.
> 
> This is one of the greatest recordings of Shostakovich's Tenth, _ever_. It is entirely competitive with Mravinsky/Leningrad in intensity, but much better played and recorded.
> 
> Do not hesitate! These SACDs are getting harder to find nowadays. €3.99!


When Frank Shipway died in 2014, I gathered recollections of him from friends and associates that can be found on *this web page*. I felt that he deserved more recognition than he had gotten, which I think was true then and remains true now. His DSCH 10th Symphony is certainly a highlight of his discography.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Really?! That was the first Shostakovich 10th I've ever heard, I have it as part of the Bach Guild "Big Shostakovich Box" digital set. I listened to it 3 or 4 times, and frankly, it put me off of Shostakovich's 10th for a long time after that. I thought it was one of the most boring recordings of any symphony I'd ever heard. But your high praise is making me think I owe it another chance.


Well, in all fairness, YMMV.

But I've listened to many Shosty 10ths, including the usually highest rated, such as Mravinsky/Leningrad from various times and places, and Karajan/Berlin. Shipway and the RPO made a very exciting recording. I can tell you it's one of the very few second movements that nearly matches the marked tempo and finishes within 4 minutes. And it does that without compromising ensemble or precision. It's amazing! I think the studio Mravinsky is the only other sub-4 minute recording; live he was usually a bit slower, but always a bit more frantic in terms of precision.

Of course it takes more than a great 4-minute second movement to make a great Tenth! I had never heard of Frank Shipway when I read some most enthusiastic reviews of this recording, albeit few if any from "major" reviewers such as Gramophone. It was cheap, I took a chance. Oh my, am I glad I did! It's a gritty, white-hot performance, superlative in execution, but also one that takes the time for introspection and beauty when appropriate. It rank it solidly above Berglund, Järvi, Haitink, Solti, Slatkin, Jansons, or Barshai, which are all pretty good. It's competitive with Mravinsky and Kondrashin/Moscow Phil., and I narrowly put it above either of Karajan's. Of course there are many recordings of this, and some I have not yet heard but seem well regarded, such as Nelsons/Boston or Liverpool/Petrenko.

But you know how it is, there's no recording, no matter how universally loved, that isn't panned by someone for whatever reason.

For some reason, this one slipped away from notice, really not just critical notice but being noticed at all! Probably this is because most of those RPO recordings are mediocre.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Knorf said:


> Well, in all fairness, YMMV.
> 
> But I've listened to many Shosty 10ths, including the usually highest rated, such as Mravinsky/Leningrad from various times and places, and Karajan/Berlin. Shipway and the RPO made a very exciting recording. I can tell you it's one of the very few second movements that nearly matches the marked tempo and finishes within 4 minutes. And it does that without compromising ensemble or precision. It's amazing! I think the studio Mravinsky is the only other sub-4 minute recording; live he was usually a bit slower, but always a bit more frantic in terms of precision.
> 
> Of course it takes more than a great 4-minute second movement to make a great Tenth! I had never heard of Frank Shipway when I read some most enthusiastic reviews of this recording, albeit few if any from "major" reviewers such as Gramophone. It was cheap, I took a chance. Oh my, am I glad I did! It's a gritty, white-hot performance, superlative in execution, but also one that takes the time for introspection and beauty when appropriate. It rank it solidly above Berglund, Järvi, Haitink, Solti, Slatkin, Jansons, or Barshai, which are all pretty good. It's competitive with Mravinsky and Kondrashin/Moscow Phil., and I narrowly put it above either of Karajan's. Of course there are many recordings of this, and some I have not yet heard but seem well regarded, such as Nelsons/Boston or Liverpool/Petrenko.
> 
> But you know how it is, there's no recording, no matter how universally loved, that isn't panned by someone for whatever reason.
> 
> For some reason, this one slipped away from notice, really not just critical notice but being noticed at all! Probably this is because most of those RPO recordings are mediocre.


Shipway's Mahler 5 RPO often gets high praise. I certainly like it.


----------



## Knorf

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Shipway's Mahler 5 RPO often gets high praise. I certainly like it.


That one is on sale as well! I may have to get it. (Like I need another Mahler 5. Wait! Sure I do!)


----------



## Sad Al

I bought a faultless 10 CD edition of that Sacred Music box on Harmonia Mundi. I paid 1 €.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Well, in all fairness, YMMV.
> 
> But I've listened to many Shosty 10ths, including the usually highest rated, such as Mravinsky/Leningrad from various times and places, and Karajan/Berlin. Shipway and the RPO made a very exciting recording. I can tell you it's one of the very few second movements that nearly matches the marked tempo and finishes within 4 minutes. And it does that without compromising ensemble or precision. It's amazing! I think the studio Mravinsky is the only other sub-4 minute recording; live he was usually a bit slower, but always a bit more frantic in terms of precision.
> 
> Of course it takes more than a great 4-minute second movement to make a great Tenth! I had never heard of Frank Shipway when I read some most enthusiastic reviews of this recording, albeit few if any from "major" reviewers such as Gramophone. It was cheap, I took a chance. Oh my, am I glad I did! It's a gritty, white-hot performance, superlative in execution, but also one that takes the time for introspection and beauty when appropriate. It rank it solidly above Berglund, Järvi, Haitink, Solti, Slatkin, Jansons, or Barshai, which are all pretty good. It's competitive with Mravinsky and Kondrashin/Moscow Phil., and I narrowly put it above either of Karajan's. Of course there are many recordings of this, and some I have not yet heard but seem well regarded, such as Nelsons/Boston or Liverpool/Petrenko.
> 
> But you know how it is, there's no recording, no matter how universally loved, that isn't panned by someone for whatever reason.
> 
> For some reason, this one slipped away from notice, really not just critical notice but being noticed at all! Probably this is because most of those RPO recordings are mediocre.


Thanks for writing that. You've definitely convinced me to give it another shot.


----------



## KenOC

This month's choices for the free Naxos album download. I chose the Mahler.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> This month's choices for the free Naxos album download. I chose the Mahler.


The Beethoven 6 is a good one. I have it. The only thing here I didn't have is the Mahler, never heard it. Easy choice.


----------



## D Smith

I have the Drahos Beethoven set and can recommend it - Beethoven without too many idiosyncracies well performed by a chamber sized orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's see, I have now about sixty CD's of Das Lied von der Erde. Do I need another one? Not really. Is it free? YES PLEASE.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm... Tough choice. I'm pretty well represented in all of this music, and my hard drive is filling up quickly. I may even skip this month. But I'll listen to all the samples first.

Anyway, Jukka-Pekka Saraste's Beethoven cycle on Profil is on sale for 9.99 euros on JPC:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/beethoven-complete-symphonies/hnum/8977488


----------



## Granate

Beethoven: Complete Symphonies (High-Res Remastered from Original Tapes) 
Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Blomstedt

Qobuz: £15
Highresaudio: 24€



Beethoven: Complete Symphonies & Overtures (CD Quality) 
Anima Eterna Brugge
Jos van Immerseel

Prestomusic: 20€ Digital download


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Granate said:


> Beethoven: Complete Symphonies (High-Res Remastered from Original Tapes)
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Herbert Blomstedt
> 
> Qobuz: £15
> Highresaudio: 24€
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Complete Symphonies & Overtures (CD Quality)
> Anima Eterna Brugge
> Jos van Immerseel
> 
> Prestomusic: 20€ Digital download


I'll vouch for the Blonmstedt.


----------



## Adagietto

*FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
Liszt : Via crucis
Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
Entre Orient & Occident
Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


----------



## flamencosketches

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
> Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
> Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
> Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
> Liszt : Via crucis
> Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
> Entre Orient & Occident
> Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
> Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
> Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
> Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
> Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


Great find!!! Definitely going to download some of these.


----------



## Knorf

That recording of Nielsen concertos: I own it on SACD and it is superb.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> That recording of Nielsen concertos: I own it on SACD and it is superb.


That was the first thing that caught my eye to download. I'm listening now to the clarinet concerto. Very nice! I'm new to Nielsen, and frankly I don't get much out of roughly half of his symphonies. But this is quite good.


----------



## Flamme

Sad Al said:


> I bought a faultless 10 CD edition of that Sacred Music box on Harmonia Mundi. I paid 1 €.


1! Thats a bargain if I ever saw 1!!!


----------



## frankreedy

flamencosketches said:


> That was the first thing that caught my eye to download. I'm listening now to the clarinet concerto. Very nice! I'm new to Nielsen, and frankly I don't get much out of roughly half of his symphonies. But this is quite good.


There's some good Jazz and World downloads as well - all the free albums are listed at this link:
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=qobuz-music-gifts


----------



## frankreedy

flamencosketches said:


> That was the first thing that caught my eye to download. I'm listening now to the clarinet concerto. Very nice! I'm new to Nielsen, and frankly I don't get much out of roughly half of his symphonies. But this is quite good.


There's some good Jazz and World downloads as well - all the free albums are listed at this link:
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=qobuz-music-gifts


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
> Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
> Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
> Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
> Liszt : Via crucis
> Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
> Entre Orient & Occident
> Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
> Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
> Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
> Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
> Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


Are these just free to stream, or do you actually get to download them?


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

flamencosketches said:


> That was the first thing that caught my eye to download. I'm listening now to the clarinet concerto. Very nice! I'm new to Nielsen, and frankly I don't get much out of roughly half of his symphonies. But this is quite good.


I've found those Dacapo Nielsen recordings in general to be superb quality. Like you, though, I have yet to really connect with him as a composer. But this may be an excellent way to further explore him.


----------



## classical yorkist

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Are these just free to stream, or do you actually get to download them?


They can be downloaded. It's a quite wonderful offer.


----------



## Art Rock

For those outside the USA, when you register it demands a USA zip code. Just pick any valid code and the rest is simple. I picked the Buxtehude, Fine and Nielsen. Great suggestion.


----------



## classical yorkist

Art Rock said:


> For those outside the USA, when you register it demands a USA zip code. Just pick any valid code and the rest is simple. I picked the Buxtehude, Fine and Nielsen. Great suggestion.


I just got redirected to the UK site and did it all through that, no problems! I picked up a load í ½í¸�


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I got greedy - I got the Nielsen, both Beethovens, both Schuberts (wonder how I'll like Herreweghe conducting these, I'm really only familiar with his Baroque HIP recordings) and the Buxtehude.


----------



## classical yorkist

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I got greedy - I got the Nielsen, both Beethovens, both Schuberts (wonder how I'll like Herreweghe conducting these, I'm really only familiar with his Baroque HIP recordings) and the Buxtehude.


You should pick up the Schutz as well


----------



## Guest

7 CDs' worth in mp3 format for $10 or FLAC (CD quality lossless) for $12 is an incredible bargain if you like his music.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

classical yorkist said:


> You should pick up the Schutz as well


Sorry - that's what I meant, not the Buxtehude. While I was typing I was looking at your post and saw Buxtehude, so it got mixed up in my head. I have a lot of Buxtehude already (especially his organ works). I was interested in Schutz' Johannes-Passion.


----------



## classical yorkist

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Sorry - that's what I meant, not the Buxtehude. While I was typing I was looking at your post and saw Buxtehude, so it got mixed up in my head. I have a lot of Buxtehude already (especially his organ works). I was interested in Schutz' Johannes-Passion.


:lol: I picked up both, you can never have enough Buxtehude in my opinion!


----------



## Adagietto

classical yorkist said:


> I just got redirected to the UK site and did it all through that, no problems! I picked up a load ������


People in the UK also have these free downloads available, although they are not classical.

*FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz UK* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
Blues Greats
The Complete Charlie Parker, Vol. 4 : Bird of Paradise 1947
The Complete Louis Armstrong, Vol. 4
Masterpieces 6 - Jazz Archives


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

How are you finding these on Qobuz?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
> Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
> Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
> Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
> Liszt : Via crucis
> Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
> Entre Orient & Occident
> Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
> Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
> Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
> Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
> Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


This is the find of the year so far.


----------



## Adagietto

Oldhoosierdude said:


> How are you finding these on Qobuz?


You can use any common search term like "the" or "a" and the free downloads show up first. The dash/hyphen symbol works best though.

A few more freebies...
Best of Papa Wemba
Franco 20e anniversaire, vol. 1 (6 juin 1956 - 6 juin 1976)
African Rumba
Trapeze by Noel McGhie & Space Spies
Lazare et Cécile by Anne Sylvestre


----------



## Sad Al

Flamme said:


> 1! Thats a bargain if I ever saw 1!!!


It was a library sell-out that had spent a decade in my local library and obviously no one had ever listened to it. Music from ancient Greece to 1600 with detailed booklets. Production values are very high. Music from ancient Greece was a shock. I think I want to be buried with it plus a bottle of Tennessee whiskey like Frank Sinatra.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> This month's choices for the free Naxos album download. I chose the Mahler.


Decided to go with the Beethoven after all... I have too many recordings of DLvdE (plus I didn't much like the tenor, from the samples I listened to) & all of those Debussy works already. I have another disc of Drahos's Beethoven (overtures) and it's pretty good.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

flamencosketches said:


> Decided to go with the Beethoven after all... I have too many recordings of DLvdE (plus I didn't much like the tenor, from the samples I listened to) & all of those Debussy works already. I have another disc of Drahos's Beethoven (overtures) and it's pretty good.


I was pleasantly surprised by the Beethoven. Not a " library recommendation" but we'll worth an hour of anyone's time with a nicely blended wind section

However the more recent Naxos site (not label) freebie of some Handel Arias from Acis is pretty poor - tuning is heading towards Florence FJ.... Don't waste your time!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Joined the forum recently. Is there no edit button?


----------



## wkasimer

Mathias Broucek said:


> Joined the forum recently. Is there no edit button?


I don't think that you get the edit option until you've posted enough to no longer be designated as a "new member".


----------



## flamencosketches

wkasimer said:


> I don't think that you get the edit option until you've posted enough to no longer be designated as a "new member".


That's hardly fair, is it? 

@Mathias, agreed, I enjoyed it. I've been listening to a couple of classic Pastorales lately, Böhm/Vienna & Walter/Columbia, and I thought the Drahos was a nice contrast to these recordings. The 1st too is quite a good performance of a vastly underrated symphony. Welcome to the forums! Hope you stick around.

I didn't see that Handel freebie but sounds like I ought to pass on it if it pops up.  My hard drive is filling up fast enough as it is.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

van Zweden Bruckner 1-9 only £15 for 24 bit on Qobuz. Even less for CD quality


----------



## flamencosketches

https://www.amazon.com/Morton-Feldman-Patterns-Crippled-Symmetry/dp/B013MBTWSE

Three dollars for two hours of great music by Morton Feldman on Amazon (mp3). Very good recording of both works.


----------



## Granate

Many Exton recordings selling for 4-8€ on Qobuz. I bought many Bruckner recordings and I'm now listening and rating them.

The Macal Mahler recordings with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (2000s recordings, deep sound) also enter here, but the complete too of recordings reaches 54€ and they all sell only in 16bit CD quality, not like the SACD that Exton always delivers in the disc. 

Probably for a Mahler in Rich sound picture, you could get the third Maazel Cycle in Philharmonia for 20€. I'm going to try some of the Macal on Spotify (2-4) to find out what the playing and conducting is like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> van Zweden Bruckner 1-9 only £15 for 24 bit on Qobuz. Even less for CD quality


That's insane. The download on Amazon is $90. If I don't have a SACD player, is the 24-bit download worth the extra price?


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> That's insane. The download on Amazon is $90. If I don't have a SACD player, is the 24-bit download worth the extra price?


£4,50 extra for 24-bit. Sound is good on my Naim system. Whether it's worth it depends on you system and your ears!!!!


----------



## Itullian

11 usd at jpc.de.
I have it, it's excellent.


----------



## Flamme

I didnt buy a classical cd 4 years...We had some actions where u got some classical worx with newspaper few years ago and then I acquired some for petty price.


----------



## Luchesi

wow! 99 cents


BRAHMS: Piano Trio No.1 in B Major, Op.8 (revised)

BRAHMS (arr. Theodore Kirchner): String Sextet, Op.18

BRAHMS (arr. Theodore Kirchner): String Sextet, Op. 36

BRAHMS: Horn Trio in E-flat Major, Op.40
David Jolley, horn

BRAHMS: Piano Trio No.2 in C Major, Op.87

BRAHMS: Piano Trio No.3 in C Minor, Op.101

BRAHMS: Clarinet Trio in A Minor, Op.114
Ricardo Morales, clarinet

BRAHMS: Theme and Variations in D Minor (after sextet for strings, Op.18)
Joseph Kalichstein, piano

BEETHOVEN: Trio No.1 in E-flat, Opus 1, No. 1

BEETHOVEN: Trio No.2 in G Major, Op.1, No.2

BEETHOVEN: Trio No.3 in C-Minor, Op.1, No.3

BEETHOVEN: Trio in B-flat, Op.11

BEETHOVEN: Allegretto in B-flat Major WoO 39

BEETHOVEN: Trio in D Major, Op.70, No. 1 ("Ghost")

BEETHOVEN: Trio in E-flat Major, Op.70, No.2

BEETHOVEN: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat Major for Piano Trio, Op.44

BEETHOVEN: Trio in B-flat Major, Op.97 ("Archduke")

BEETHOVEN: Variations in G Major on "Müller's Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu," Op.121a

TCHAIKOVSKY: Piano Trio in A Minor, Op.50 ('In Memory of a Great Artist')

ARENSKY: Piano Trio No.1 in D Minor, Op.32

RAVEL: Violin Sonata No.1 in A Minor ('Posthumous')

RAVEL: Pavane pour une infante defunte

RAVEL: "Malagueña," from the Rhapsodie espagnole

RAVEL: Pièce en forme de Habañera

RAVEL: Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn
Joseph Kalichstein, piano

RAVEL: Pavane de la Belle au bois dormant

RAVEL: "Kaddisch," from Deux mèlodies hébraïques

RAVEL: Trio in A Minor

RAVEL: "Menuet" from Le Tombeau de Couperin

RAVEL: Alborada del gracioso

RAVEL: Berceuse sur le nom de Gabriel Fauré

RAVEL: Sonata for Violin and Cello
Jaime Laredo, violin; Sharon Robinson, cello

RAVEL: Sonata in G Major for Violin and Piano
Jaime Laredo, violin, Joseph Kalichstein, piano

SHOSTAKOVICH: Piano Trio No.1 in C Minor, Op.8

SHOSTAKOVICH: Cello Sonata in D Minor, Op.40
Sharon Robinson, cello; Joseph Kalichstein, piano

SHOSTAKOVICH: Piano Trio No.2 in E Minor, Op.67

SHOSTAKOVICH: Violin Sonata, Op.134
Jaime Laredo, viola, Joseph Kalichstein, piano

SHOSTAKOVICH: Viola Sonata in C Major, Op.147
Jaime Laredo, viola, Joseph Kalichstein, piano

SHOSTAKOVICH: Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano

PART: Mozart-Adagio for Violin, Cello and Piano

KIRCHNER, LEON: Trio No. II

SILVERMAN, STANLEY: In Celebration

DANIELPOUR: A Child's Reliquary

DANIELPOUR: In the Arms of the Beloved
Jaime Laredo, violin; Sharon Robinson, cello

ZWILICH: Concerto for violin, cello & orchestra
Jaime Laredo, Sharon Robinson, Florida State University Orchestra; Michael Stern

ZWILICH: Piano Concerto
Joseph Kalichstein; Florida State University Orchestra; Michael Stern

ZWILICH: Concerto for violin, cello, piano & orchestra ("Triple Concerto")
Kalichstein - Laredo - Robinson Trio, Florida State University Orchestra; Michael Stern

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S5RNH1X/ref=ya_od_pd_dx_qp_1/136-5263913-5411838?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07S5RNH1X&pd_rd_r=285346af-1ba0-4844-a5eb-aea43aef636a&pd_rd_w=JKoWS&pd_rd_wg=TSZfD&psc=1&refRID=7FQX70EJ661R7FB2Q7G7

Every new line TC adds another new line! Annoying


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz[/]Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)[/URL[/URL]*


*

Does anyone know of an English translation of this work?*


----------



## Art Rock

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
> Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
> Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
> Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
> Liszt : Via crucis
> Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
> Entre Orient & Occident
> Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
> Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
> Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
> Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
> Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


I recommend Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24). Listening right now, pretty good and very unfamiliar stuff.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

eClassical is offering 50% off "All highres, also new releases" from Naxos during the month of May.

I'll have to take advantage of this. There is a treasure trove of greats in the Naxos catalog. I particularly love their entire catalog of Samuel Barber recordings with Alsop. The Tintner Bruckner symphonies are also great. But I think my favorite is their Haydn choral works - the masses are great, but their recording of the majestic Creation oratorio with Spering is absolutely wonderful. Anyways, so many other gems in that catalog.

https://www.eclassical.com/pages/naxos_highres_campaign.html


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Fortepiano recording of complete Beethoven sonatas for just £4

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...rfursten-sonatas-malcolm-bilson/0886788397484


----------



## KenOC

The *Big KLR Trio Box* Luchesi mentioned has 16 hours of piano trios and other music played by the KLR's principals. Very good stuff indeed, and just $0.99. That's not just a rare bargain, it's ridiculous!


----------



## flamencosketches

Mathias Broucek said:


> Fortepiano recording of complete Beethoven sonatas for just £4
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...rfursten-sonatas-malcolm-bilson/0886788397484


Very tempting. Thanks. Mulling it over in my head, not sure if I need another Beethoven sonatas cycle from names that are totally unfamiliar to me, but the samples at least sound pretty good. I'm curious about period-instruments Beethoven but tend to prefer his sonatas on the modern piano.


----------



## MrMeatScience

flamencosketches said:


> Very tempting. Thanks. Mulling it over in my head, not sure if I need another Beethoven sonatas cycle from names that are totally unfamiliar to me, but the samples at least sound pretty good. I'm curious about period-instruments Beethoven but tend to prefer his sonatas on the modern piano.


I don't know about the rest, but I'll happily vouch for Malcolm Bilson. I took some period performance courses when I was at university and Bilson was spoken of highly there -- though of course one's own ears are the judges that matter. He's been teaching at Cornell University since 1968. He knows his stuff!


----------



## jegreenwood

MrMeatScience said:


> I don't know about the rest, but I'll happily vouch for Malcolm Bilson. I took some period performance courses when I was at university and Bilson was spoken of highly there -- though of course one's own ears are the judges that matter. He's been teaching at Cornell University since 1968. He knows his stuff!


I have Bilson's Mozart Concerto cycle with JEG. Not thrilled with the fortepiano/orchestra balance (although I've adjusted), but happy with the playing. I also have him playing the two Mozart Piano Quartets, which is a real favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> Fortepiano recording of complete Beethoven sonatas for just £4
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...rfursten-sonatas-malcolm-bilson/0886788397484


Do you know if the pianos are mean-tuned? The clips don't sound like it, but they're pretty short. I don't need another Beethoven cycle, but I would be interested in a fortepiano cycle if it were tuned like Beethoven heard it (as much as he _could_ hear it).

Apparently the recordings use different pianos corresponding to the type of piano Beethoven was writing for at the time, which is interesting.

Here's a review on MusicWeb. It doesn't mention the tuning, though.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Jan02/Beethoven_sonatas_claves.htm


----------



## Mathias Broucek

MrMeatScience said:


> I don't know about the rest, but I'll happily vouch for Malcolm Bilson. I took some period performance courses when I was at university and Bilson was spoken of highly there -- though of course one's own ears are the judges that matter. He's been teaching at Cornell University since 1968. He knows his stuff!


Agreed. Bilson is excellent. The set got a good write up in Gramophone. So it'd be rude not to at the price


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> Agreed. Bilson is excellent. The set got a good write up in Gramophone. So it'd be rude not to at the price


It would be. Amazon is selling the MP3 for $69.


----------



## classical yorkist

I picked up the Bilson set at that price. It doesn't seem to include a booklet pdf though which is rather disappointing.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

classical yorkist said:


> I picked up the Bilson set at that price. It doesn't seem to include a booklet pdf though which is rather disappointing.


I get more irritated when it's non-standard repertory or there's no translation of a hard-to-find text


----------



## classical yorkist

Mathias Broucek said:


> I get more irritated when it's non-standard repertory or there's no translation of a hard-to-find text


I'd like to know the dates and makers of the fortepianos used though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

classical yorkist said:


> I'd like to know the dates and makers of the fortepianos used though.


An Amazon review says, "The crisp Walters of the late 18th cenutry (the pianomaker Mozart favored) can be heard on the first discs in this set, while the increasingly varied LaGrassa, Graf, and Fritz instruments appear in the latter part of these recordings."


----------



## apricissimus

classical yorkist said:


> I picked up the Bilson set at that price. It doesn't seem to include a booklet pdf though which is rather disappointing.


Apparently the original CD issue came with a detailed booklet.



> Claves deserves kudos for the quality of the notes accompanying this set. The richly-illustrated 200-page booklet (in English, German and French) gives a wealth of information about the sonatas and the individual performances.


http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Jan02/Beethoven_sonatas_claves.htm

Maybe it's floating out on the web somewhere.


----------



## apricissimus

classical yorkist said:


> I'd like to know the dates and makers of the fortepianos used though.


Some information about the pianos and their makers is on discogs, but it doesn't tell you which sonatas were played with which instruments!


> The Instruments:
> Paul McNulty, after Anton Walter, 1795, 5-octave
> Chris Maene No.1, after Anton Walter, 1795, 5-octave
> Chris Maene No.2, after Anton Walter, 1795, 5-octave
> Thomas and Barbara Wolf, after Johann Schantz, ca.1800, 5-octave
> Rodney Regier, after Anton Walter, 1795, 5-octave
> Salvatore Lagrassa, ca. 1815, restored by Edwin Beunk and Johan Wennink, 6-octave
> Gottlieb Hafner, ca.1835, restored by Edwin Beunk and Johan Wennink, 6 1/2-octave
> Johann Fritz, 1825, restored by Edwin Beunk and Johan Wennink, 6 1/2-octave
> Rodney Regier, after Conrad Graf, ca.1825, 6 1/2 octave


https://www.discogs.com/Beethoven-M...-Meniker-Bart-van-Oort-Andre/release/10268194

Maybe this can be pieced together from other sources, if you're determined enough.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rach Man just let me know that if you have Amazon Prime, you can download albums they have offered in Prime Music. I looked up Michael Gielen's Mahler cycle, and if you check the Download box on the far right, it will download it. I just downloaded the first symphony. 

Unfortunately, it stays within the Amazon Prime app and can't be copied onto a CD.


----------



## Rach Man

Manxfeeder said:


> Rach Man just let me know that if you have Amazon Prime, you can download albums they have offered in Prime Music. I looked up Michael Gielen's Mahler cycle, and if you check the Download box on the far right, it will download it. I just downloaded the first symphony.
> 
> Unfortunately, it stays within the Amazon Prime app and can't be copied onto a CD.


You wanted to know what other good CDs are on the Amazon Prime list.

Look at the bottom of your phone, there is a magnifying glass with FIND underneath. Click that and try to locate composers, or artists, in all genres. Also, when you do find your search, be sure to click SEE ALL to find out all the music that you can receive from that composer or artist.

Now, some deals that I got are as follows:

1. Borodin Symphonies 1-3 Gerard Schwarz Seattle Symphony Orchestra
2. Beethoven The Nine Symphonies Solti (1990) Chicago SO
3. Mahler #1 Solti CSO
4. Mahler #8 Solti CSO
5. A large group of Michael Tilson Thomas CDs (several Mahlers + others)
6. Shostakovich Complete Symphonies Kondrashin Moscow PO
7. Stanislaw Skkrowaczewski 90th Birthday collection (entire)
8. Manfred Honeck Pittsburgh SO - Shostakovich, Beethoven, Strauss

You can search for others. But these are real bargains, if you have Amazon prime already, because they are totally free!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rach Man said:


> You wanted to know what other good CDs are on the Amazon Prime list.
> 
> Look at the bottom of your phone, there is a magnifying glass with FIND underneath. Click that and try to locate composers, or artists, in all genres. Also, when you do find your search, be sure to click SEE ALL to find out all the music that you can receive from that composer or artist.
> 
> Now, some deals that I got are as follows:
> 
> 1. Borodin Symphonies 1-3 Gerard Schwarz Seattle Symphony Orchestra
> 2. Beethoven The Nine Symphonies Solti (1990) Chicago SO
> 3. Mahler #1 Solti CSO
> 4. Mahler #8 Solti CSO
> 5. A large group of Michael Tilson Thomas CDs (several Mahlers + others)
> 6. Shostakovich Complete Symphonies Kondrashin Moscow PO
> 7. Stanislaw Skkrowaczewski 90th Birthday collection (entire)
> 8. Manfred Honeck Pittsburgh SO - Shostakovich, Beethoven, Strauss
> 
> You can search for others. But these are real bargains, if you have Amazon prime already, because they are totally free!


None of these are downloadable for me. You sure you didn't previously buy the CDs on Prime to unlock that feature for the releases you mentioned?


----------



## Rach Man

flamencosketches said:


> None of these are downloadable for me. You sure you didn't previously buy the CDs on Prime to unlock that feature for the releases you mentioned?


I might have bought some. But I didn't buy the Borodin, the Solti Beethoven, the Kondrashin, nor the Skrowaczewski. I did buy the Solti Mahler and the Manfred Honeck. So maybe I got those for buying the CDs.

In fact, I just downloaded the Skrowaczewski today.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rach Man said:


> I might have bought some. But I didn't buy the Borodin, the Solti Beethoven, the Kondrashin, nor the Skrowaczewski. I did buy the Solti Mahler and the Manfred Honeck. So maybe I got those for buying the CDs.
> 
> In fact, I just downloaded the Skrowaczewski today.


Hmm, interesting. I'm definitely a Prime subscriber. Not sure why you and Manx were able to download the Skrowaczewski and I can't. But that's pretty cool that you can!


----------



## Rach Man

I’m not sure why you can’t download these. I just downloaded Bartok PC#3 with Gtimaud and Boulez, minutes ago, and I have never purchased that CD before. (But I do know what you mean by auto-rip.)


----------



## jegreenwood

Rach Man said:


> I'm not sure why you can't download these. I just downloaded Bartok PC#3 with Gtimaud and Boulez, minutes ago, and I have never purchased that CD before. (But I do know what you mean by auto-rip.)


I know that with my Tidal subscription, I can download music to my iPhone and keep it there - but only for so long as I maintain my Tidal account. Is that the case with you?

BTW - Tidal also lets you purchase music, but that's another story.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> None of these are downloadable for me. You sure you didn't previously buy the CDs on Prime to unlock that feature for the releases you mentioned?


You should have the option to download (which actually puts it into the cloud). On my screen, at the far right of the track I have a circle with a down arrow, and that downloads for me. Maybe their customer support can help you.


----------



## Rach Man

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'm definitely a Prime subscriber. Not sure why you and Manx were able to download the Skrowaczewski and I can't. But that's pretty cool that you can!


Let me try to walk you through the download process of Amazon Prime music.
You may have done this process perfectly, but just in case, I will download a CD and walk you through it.
Note that this is NOT Amazon Unlimited. You need to pay extra for that. You cannot download that music without an added subscription. So, if it states Unlimited, pass on that music.

Here goes:

First press the FIND button on the bottom of the app, on my iPhone.
I am searching for Lisa Batiashvili.
As you type, her name should appear, then touch that to get to her music.
You will see her name and Artist underneath her name. Touch that.
Do not touch the 11 more albums on Unlimited, unless you have that subscription.
Scroll down until you see Popular Albums, then touch SEE ALL.
I want to add Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos. Touch the album cover icon.
Now you see the list of songs, with the album cover at the top of the page.
You can press each + sign, if you only want specific pieces. I want the entire album.
So, I will press the arrow in the middle (download arrow).
The app states that this has been added to my queue and you can watch the download go around each movement of the two concertos.
When the download is finished, per song, there is a check mark there, to indicate that this piece of music was downloaded to your phone. When all of these have a check mark, I am ready to listen to the piece of music.
Now, at the bottom, I touch MY MUSIC, slide down to Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos, touch the opening movement and Staatskapelle Berlin are playing for me, and now, Lisa Batiashvili starts her introduction. 
I hope that this helps.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rach Man said:


> Let me try to walk you through the download process of Amazon Prime music.
> You may have done this process perfectly, but just in case, I will download a CD and walk you through it.
> Note that this is NOT Amazon Unlimited. You need to pay extra for that. You cannot download that music without an added subscription. So, if it states Unlimited, pass on that music.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> First press the FIND button on the bottom of the app, on my iPhone.
> I am searching for Lisa Batiashvili.
> As you type, her name should appear, then touch that to get to her music.
> You will see her name and Artist underneath her name. Touch that.
> Do not touch the 11 more albums on Unlimited, unless you have that subscription.
> Scroll down until you see Popular Albums, then touch SEE ALL.
> I want to add Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos. Touch the album cover icon.
> Now you see the list of songs, with the album cover at the top of the page.
> You can press each + sign, if you only want specific pieces. I want the entire album.
> So, I will press the arrow in the middle (download arrow).
> The app states that this has been added to my queue and you can watch the download go around each movement of the two concertos.
> When the download is finished, per song, there is a check mark there, to indicate that this piece of music was downloaded to your phone. When all of these have a check mark, I am ready to listen to the piece of music.
> Now, at the bottom, I touch MY MUSIC, slide down to Tchaikovsky, Sibelius: Violin Concertos, touch the opening movement and Staatskapelle Berlin are playing for me, and now, Lisa Batiashvili starts her introduction.
> I hope that this helps.


I was doing this on my laptop, were you doing all this only on your phone? That might explain things. I don't have the Amazon app, maybe I'll give it a shot later. Thanks for the writeup.


----------



## KenOC

That "Big KLR Trio Box" is one of the best bargains to come along for a long time - 16 hours of piano trios and other music, all first-class and well-recorded, for 99 cents! I have put together an Excel document listing all the works including composers and the individual tracks complete with matching track numbers for the 162 tracks.

You can download the listing *here*.


----------



## jimsumner

Many streaming sites allow you to download music to your smartphone for offline listening but do not allow downloading to a computer. That applies to Amazon and Spotify to name two.


----------



## flamencosketches

jimsumner said:


> Many streaming sites allow you to download music to your smartphone for offline listening but do not allow downloading to a computer. That applies to Amazon and Spotify to name two.


Right, Apple Music as well. I'm guessing that must be the case here. It's not the same thing as owning the music outright. You lose access to it when you delete the app.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Adagietto said:


> *FREE MP3/Hi-Res albums @ Qobuz* - Account required. No payment method required. CD = CD quality.
> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
> Beethoven, L. van: Symphony No. 9
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 (8)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, "The Great"
> Paul Dukas - Maurice Ravel - Charles Koechlin
> Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn, Ravel
> Liszt : Via crucis
> Carl Nielsen : Concertos (Live)
> Entre Orient & Occident
> Seasons: Orchestral Music of Michael Fine
> Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24)
> Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas & Organ Works
> Gade: Sonatas for Violin and Piano
> Johannes-Passion - Die Sieben Worte


I must thank you again for this heads up. Freebies like this and the Naxos monthly downloads definitely does prompt me to purchase other items from these retailers. I have made many Naxos purchases at full price and a few from Qobuz.

Concerning these offerings, I admit I downloaded most of them, but kept about half of that. 
Commemoration and the music of Michael Fine (related to Larry Fine of The Stooges?) are great finds and I enjoy them a lot.

The symphonies conducted by Herreweghe are good with the Unifinished outstanding to me anyway. But the crown jewel to my ears is the Beethoven 9th. Quite different from all of the others I have. You will love it or hate it. I will say that of all the 9ths I own, I can hear the choral movements clearer in this recording than any others. If you want to hear every bloody word they are singing, then listen to this one. I looked at a few "professional" reviews and some others and that seems to be about it, love it or hate it. I love it.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> That "Big KLR Trio Box" is one of the best bargains to come along for a long time - 16 hours of piano trios and other music, all first-class and well-recorded, for 99 cents! I have put together an Excel document listing all the works including composers and the individual tracks complete with matching track numbers for the 162 tracks.
> 
> You can download the listing *here*.


Thanks, got it.

Here's some info;

_5.0 out of 5 stars__ Great Collection of 200 Years of Chamber Music_
_Reviewed in the United States on June 16, 2019[COLOR=#C45500 !important]Verified Purchase[/COLOR]
First, to answer the question of who the composers are:

Tracks 1 - 29 Brahms
Tracks 30 - 83 Beethoven
Tracks 84 - 97 Tchaikovsky
Tracks 98 -101 Arensky
Tracks 102 - 122 Ravel
Tracks 123 - 137 Shostakovich
Tracks 138 - 140 & 154-162 Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
Track 141 Arvo Part
Track 142 Leon Kirchner
Tracks 143-146 Stanley Silverman
Tracks 147 - 153 Richard Danielpour

So far I've only sampled much of this but I've played all of the Tchaikovsky and Zwilich tracks and they're splendid. I'd heard of Zwilich before but never heard her music before and I'll be returning to it soon. Modern but not aggressively so. I'm familiar with the Shostakovich tracks from having purchased the 2 CD set containing these recordings many years ago and you won't find a better set of these works. Since I haven't gone through the whole set yet, I don't know if there are any of the mislabelings or duplications (or several minutes of dead air) that have sometimes afflicted these collections in the pt but for 99 cents, take a risk!

Caveat, now that I've listened to more of this set. As noted by another listener the recordings of the Brahms String Sextets are not the original versions but arrangements for piano trio. I had imagined that Kalichstein had sat out those recordings and Laredo and Robinson were joined by four additional string players but that's not the case. The piano trio arrangements are fine but no substitutes for the original versions.

still 99cents

_https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S5RNH1...d_wg=TSZfD&psc=1&re fRID=7FQX70EJ661R7FB2Q7G7_

_


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

flamencosketches said:


> Right, Apple Music as well. I'm guessing that must be the case here. It's not the same thing as owning the music outright. You lose access to it when you delete the app.


Streaming service and digital ownership also have other downsides. I don't know if it is entirely the same, but if you purchase a digital copy of a movie through a streaming service (Amazon Prime, Apple), you only own that so long as that site owns the rights to stream it. If you buy a digital copy and have not downloaded it and stored it on your computer, if that service ever loses the rights to stream that movie, you lose your purchase. I don't know if that also holds true with digital music purchases, but I store all my purchases on an external hard drive. Obviously can't do this with music that you have not purchased, but only pay for the right to stream.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set. 8 bucks Amazon USA!


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> That "Big KLR Trio Box" is one of the best bargains to come along for a long time - 16 hours of piano trios and other music, all first-class and well-recorded, for 99 cents! I have put together an Excel document listing all the works including composers and the individual tracks complete with matching track numbers for the 162 tracks.
> 
> You can download the listing *here*.


I tried twice to download it from Amazon, but I only received tracks 101 to the end. I'm not sure why I didn't get 1 through 100. Fortunately, Amazon Music has all of it in my purchased list. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## BobBrines

And apparently Amazon only allows two downloads of purchased albums. After that, you can only download a track at a time from your Amazon music list. Sounds like you may have inadvertently used up your downloads


----------



## annaw

jimsumner said:


> Many streaming sites allow you to download music to your smartphone for offline listening but do not allow downloading to a computer. That applies to Amazon and Spotify to name two.


I'm pretty sure Spotify allows that. You have to create a playlist first and then you can download the playlist. For example if I want to download Karajan's Bruckner symphony cycle for offline listening to my computer I first add the whole album to a playlist (that is easily done). Then I go to the playlist and just click the "Download" button.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

BobBrines said:


> And apparently Amazon only allows two downloads of purchased albums. After that, you can only download a track at a time from your Amazon music list. Sounds like you may have inadvertently used up your downloads


True. It is quite annoying.


----------



## flamencosketches

BobBrines said:


> And apparently Amazon only allows two downloads of purchased albums. After that, you can only download a track at a time from your Amazon music list. Sounds like you may have inadvertently used up your downloads


Only two? It sounds like Rach Man has been able to download a good handful of albums, though with the caveat that they're not purchased albums per se but just albums on the Prime streaming service.


----------



## Manxfeeder

BobBrines said:


> And apparently Amazon only allows two downloads of purchased albums. After that, you can only download a track at a time from your Amazon music list. Sounds like you may have inadvertently used up your downloads


Looks like it, though I think I saw a message that I could only do it three times. Anyway, I don't know what happened to the first 100 tracks. Of course, for $1, I really can't complain.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Welp, I've got my comparative listening cut out for me. In the past little while, I've picked up three new complete Beethoven piano sonata cycles on the US Qobuz store, for just $4.99 each as a CD-quality download.

First, the cycle by Malcolm Bilson et al. on period instruments, mentioned a few pages back (note: it's listed twice-be sure to select the one that comes with a digital booklet).

Second, a cycle by Llyr Williams that also includes several filler pieces, not least of which is the Diabelli Variations.

Third, a cycle by International Chopin-competition winner Garrick Ohlsson. It doesn't include a booklet, but you can download individual booklets for each of the volumes from the label's corresponding product pages.

These same titles are generally going for much more elsewhere. Pricing error, perhaps?

So far, I'm enjoying each set for different reasons. I was saddened, however, to see that the US store is no longer carrying Melodiya titles.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Chopin Suey said:


> Welp, I've got my comparative listening cut out for me. In the past little while, I've picked up three new complete Beethoven piano sonata cycles on the US Qobuz store, for just $4.99 each as a CD-quality download.
> 
> First, the cycle by Malcolm Bilson et al. on period instruments, mentioned a few pages back (note: it's listed twice-be sure to select the one that comes with a digital booklet).
> 
> Second, a cycle by Llyr Williams that also includes several filler pieces, not least of which is the Diabelli Variations.
> 
> Third, a cycle by International Chopin-competition winner Garrick Ohlsson. It doesn't include a booklet, but you can download individual booklets for each of the volumes from the label's corresponding product pages.
> 
> These same titles are generally going for much more elsewhere. Pricing error, perhaps?
> 
> So far, I'm enjoying each set for different reasons. I was saddened, however, to see that the US store is no longer carrying Melodiya titles.


Thanks. Similarly cheap in the UK store. And the Williams is in 24 bit


----------



## apricissimus

Chopin Suey said:


> First, the cycle by Malcolm Bilson et al. on period instruments, mentioned a few pages back (note: it's listed twice-be sure to select the one that comes with a digital booklet).


Ugh! I bought the one without the booklet. Maybe if I contact Qobuz they can help me out.

At least I got the Kondrashin Shostakovich before it was taken down.

Edit: I contacted their customer support and I eagerly await their response. We'll see. (The booklet might be worth buying it again for $5. But I hope they can help me out.)


----------



## perdido34

Luchesi said:


> wow! 99 cents[


Yes! I bought this Vanguard Big Box of the Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio. The Beethoven trios were so outstanding that I then bought them on CDs to get better sound quality than these mp3 downloads. I also like their Brahms trios a lot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

perdido34 said:


> Yes! I bought this Vanguard Big Box of the Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio. The Beethoven trios were so outstanding that I then bought them on CDs to get better sound quality than these mp3 downloads. I also like their Brahms trios a lot.


Did you get all the tracks? I'm missing the first 100.


----------



## smithson

About the Big KLR Trio Box: Some of the Beethoven trio tracks were mislabelled and I had to copy and paste some of the track names to get them right. Trio No. 1 and 2 have each other's labels, and Trio No. 3 has the labels of Trio Op. 11 and the Allegretto in B flat.

To fix this, the labels of tracks 30-33 need to be exchanged with the labels of tracks 34-37, and the labels of tracks 38-41 need to be exchanged with tracks 42-45.

Other than that issue, truly amazing value from Bach Guild on this box.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> Did you get all the tracks? I'm missing the first 100.


When I DL'd the KLR Box, I was offered two download filenames to click which were identical. I clicked the first and, after the DL was complete, I clicked the second. At the end there were two zip files in my Download folder with the same filename, except that a "(1)" had been added to the filename of the second. One of these zip files had the first 100 tracks and the other had the last 62.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> When I DL'd the KLR Box, I was offered two download filenames to click which were identical. I clicked the first and, after the DL was complete, I clicked the second. At the end there were two zip files in my Download folder with the same filename, except that a "(1)" had been added to the filename of the second. One of these zip files had the first 100 tracks and the other had the last 62.


Yes, it might've been overwritten ('replaced'). Here's what I got and the unzipped files in the 2 folders.


----------



## KenOC

This month:


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> When I DL'd the KLR Box, I was offered two download filenames to click which were identical. I clicked the first and, after the DL was complete, I clicked the second. At the end there were two zip files in my Download folder with the same filename, except that a "(1)" had been added to the filename of the second. One of these zip files had the first 100 tracks and the other had the last 62.


I redownloaded both files, and there they all are. Thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> This month:


Thanks for sharing. Looks like it will be Field for me. Damn, how many piano concertos did he write? I don't know the other two composers at all.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like it will be Field for me. Damn, how many piano concertos did he write? I don't know the other two composers at all.


Stanford has been featured in the Saturday Symphony series here on this site. And didn't Mel Gibson make a movie about William Wallace? Quite the warrior, with a penchant for painting half his face blue… Well, maybe that was a different William Wallace. :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Stanford has been featured in the Saturday Symphony series here on this site. And didn't Mel Gibson make a movie about William Wallace? Quite the warrior, with a penchant for painting half his face blue… Well, maybe that was a different William Wallace. :lol:


Actually, between the "English Choral Music" banner on the Stanford disc & my Braveheart-informed association of William Wallace with Scotland, I had no idea the theme was supposed to be "Irish composers" until I actually read the email. Who knew May 13th was International Leprechaun Day?


----------



## Rach Man

flamencosketches said:


> Only two? It sounds like Rach Man has been able to download a good handful of albums, though with the caveat that they're not purchased albums per se but just albums on the Prime streaming service.


To follow up on these statements, a few weeks ago I downloaded Shostakovich complete symphonies with Kondrashin on my Amazon Prime app. Tonight I went to my app and tried to play the 15th symphony (Kondrashin) and my app informed me that this selection (the entire Kondrashin collection) is no longer available. Now, this is the free subscription with Amazon prime, not Prime Unlimited. But I was disappointed. That is why I like to have my own copy of a CD, so that it cannot be taken from me. Oh well, maybe I'll buy a set of CDs of Shostakovich's complete symphonies.


----------



## jimsumner

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like it will be Field for me. Damn, how many piano concertos did he write? I don't know the other two composers at all.


Field wrote seven. There's also a complete cycle on Chandos.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Rach Man said:


> To follow up on these statements, a few weeks ago I downloaded Shostakovich complete symphonies with Kondrashin on my Amazon Prime app. Tonight I went to my app and tried to play the 15th symphony (Kondrashin) and my app informed me that this selection (the entire Kondrashin collection) is no longer available. Now, this is the free subscription with Amazon prime, not Prime Unlimited. But I was disappointed. That is why I like to have my own copy of a CD, so that it cannot be taken from me. Oh well, maybe I'll buy a set of CDs of Shostakovich's complete symphonies.


Melodiya was sold and (presumably as a result) has vanished from many download or streaming sites

That's the problem with streaming, stuff can vanish because of exclusive deals, licensing disputes etc.

The Petrenko set on Naxos is outstanding, BTW


----------



## flamencosketches

Mathias Broucek said:


> Melodiya was sold and (presumably as a result) has vanished from many download or streaming sites
> 
> That's the problem with streaming, stuff can vanish because of exclusive deals, licensing disputes etc.
> 
> The Petrenko set on Naxos is outstanding, BTW


Agreed re: Petrenko. As for Melodiya, maybe it has been said in this thread but the Kondrashin/Shostakovich cycle has been removed from Qobuz as well, where it was priced at $9, & I was too stupid to jump on it with urgency, alas. At least I have the Petrenko/Liverpool set.


----------



## apricissimus

Maybe the new owners of Melodiya will see fit to release the Kondrahsin Shostakovich cycle in the low(er)-cost box set. It seems to be the crown jewel of their catalogue, and is always in demand. But who wants to pay such high prices that you see on the secondary market? Even though I did get the inexpensive Qobuz download before it was removed, I would still pay a reasonable price for a box set of CDs.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

apricissimus said:


> Maybe the new owners of Melodiya will see fit to release the Kondrahsin Shostakovich cycle in the low(er)-cost box set. It seems to be the crown jewel of their catalogue, and is always in demand. But who wants to pay such high prices that you see on the secondary market? Even though I did get the inexpensive Qobuz download before it was removed, I would still pay a reasonable price for a box set of CDs.


At least the Kondrashin has been available. They could do with a proper set of their Mravinsky material which has never been properly curated. And the early Maxim DSCH 5th would be nice....


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> This month:


After listening through these, I chose not to download any this month. The only one of interest to me was the Field and I already have those in another recording. I didn't like this recording as well. Still, others will enjoy these and I thank Naxos.


----------



## Simplicissimus

apricissimus said:


> Maybe the new owners of Melodiya will see fit to release the Kondrahsin Shostakovich cycle in the low(er)-cost box set. It seems to be the crown jewel of their catalogue, and is always in demand. But who wants to pay such high prices that you see on the secondary market? Even though I did get the inexpensive Qobuz download before it was removed, I would still pay a reasonable price for a box set of CDs.


I recently bought the set of fifteen symphonies performed by M. Sanderling/Dresdner Philharmonie on Sony. 30 USD, free delivery (Amazon Prime). Fantastic sound quality and superb playing. Interpretation? Not always to my taste, but I'm happy overall with the set and consider it a bargain.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

KenOC said:


> This month:


I grabbed the Field for download, but found the other two in my Apple Music subscription, so I'll listen to them all.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Presto has 24 bit downloads of Chandos for £8 to download. Just got the Wilson Korngold Symphony and filled the gaps in their D’Indy orchestral series

By the way! If you like early 20th Century French music, check out D’Indy’s Jour d’ete sur la montagne. A fantastically atmospheric work - it’s in Vol 1 of the Chandos series


----------



## Sad Al

Flamme said:


> I didnt buy a classical cd 4 years...We had some actions where u got some classical worx with newspaper few years ago and then I acquired some for petty price.


I read that Julia Fischer (the top violinist) says she hasn't bought any cd since about 2006. Who buys recorded music nowadays


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> Fantastic set. 8 bucks Amazon USA!


They also list these same cds for 32 from a different seller.


----------



## Knorf

Sad Al said:


> Who buys recorded music nowadays


According to a poll on this site, well over 50% of Classical music fans.

Certainly, I do. I have a good half-dozen titles on order right now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> According to a poll on this site, well over 50% of Classical music fans.
> 
> Certainly, I do. I have a good half-dozen titles on order right now.


And all these artists who can't tour now are thanking people like you.


----------



## Sad Al

Manxfeeder said:


> And all these artists who can't tour now are thanking people like you.


'_Some are dead and some are living, in my life_'... I used to buy cd's. Then I became aware of the dopamine trap that makes you addicted to shopping. And the fact that life is too short to listen to everything that is for sale.
_Ars longa, vita brevis_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sad Al said:


> I used to buy cd's. Then I became aware of the dopamine trap that makes you addicted to shopping.


Aw, come on, it's the only feel-good drug that's cheap and legal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A whole $1.98 for the historic (1949) recording of L'elisir d'amore in download. Only two tracks. They are not Act 1 and Act 2 but part of Act 1 and the rest of Act 1 combined with Act 2.

Click More Options under Listen Now if the MP3 Buy Now button does not show:
www.amazon.com/dp/B0036BH4PY/

It's this one:


----------



## Helgi

I had the CDs in my cart at Presto at around €30, reduced from €40. The 44/16 FLAC files are €53.

But then I had the good fortune to check audite.de and came away with 24 bit FLAC files for €12!

They have 27% off everything due to the virus crisis and free shipping EU/UK.


----------



## Taplow

This thread seems to have become all about downloads. I wonder where all the bargains on physical CDs are these days? Obviously they are more expensive to produce and distribute, but surely there are still buyers (like me), and record companies want to move their stock?


----------



## Art Rock

JPC.de just posted loads of new CD bargains:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/offers


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This thread pointed me to Morton Feldman. I found these on Amazon which I believe have not been mentioned.

This actually includes two works of 39 minutes each.






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079NMX3RX/ref=dm_ws_ec_fl_dp_B079NMX3RX

54 minutes for $.89.






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087RB1C7S/ref=dm_ws_ec_fl_dp_B087RB1C7S


----------



## Helgi

Taplow said:


> This thread seems to have become all about downloads. I wonder where all the bargains on physical CDs are these days? Obviously they are more expensive to produce and distribute, but surely there are still buyers (like me), and record companies want to move their stock?


I find that record companies (or retailers) are much more willing to offer discounts on CDs than downloads, on Presto for example.

I'm usually looking at lossless downloads, though. Many of the bargains on here seem to be Amazon MP3s.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Helgi said:


> I find that record companies (or retailers) are much more willing to offer discounts on CDs than downloads, on Presto for example.
> 
> I'm usually looking at lossless downloads, though. Many of the bargains on here seem to be Amazon MP3s.


I still purchase cd's, although not new. I use thrift, discount stores and ebay. I like downloads, they take up less room and are easier to organize, I also only do mp3, I can't hear any difference and they also take up less room.


----------



## Helgi

Yeah, I buy used CDs that are available locally but shipping and all kinds of fees make downloads the no-brainer option for me in most cases.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This thread pointed me to Morton Feldman. I found these on Amazon which I believe have not been mentioned.
> 
> This actually includes two works of 39 minutes each.
> View attachment 135860
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079NMX3RX/ref=dm_ws_ec_fl_dp_B079NMX3RX
> 
> 54 minutes of contemplative piano for $.89.
> View attachment 135861
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087RB1C7S/ref=dm_ws_ec_fl_dp_B087RB1C7S


Good call. Thanks. I have the latter on CD already but I'll check out the two piano works. By the way, For Samuel Beckett is for a small chamber orchestra, not piano.


----------



## BobBrines

Hint: If you find a download of Amazon you like, check PrestoClassico and perhaps others before you buy. I got a number of Naxos and Naive at 16/44 with booklets for the same price that Amazon wanted for MP3 with no booklet.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Good call. Thanks. I have the latter on CD already but I'll check out the two piano works. By the way, For Samuel Beckett is for a small chamber orchestra, not piano.


Ah, I knew that too. I listened to it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Ah, I knew that too. I listened to it.


What'd you think? I love Feldman, but For Samuel Beckett is a work I haven't made it all the way through yet-I find it extremely dark. As for the other release, I love Palais de Mari & Piano, though this recording has these two works at almost double the length of the recording I have. I'll definitely be curious to hear it.


----------



## AeolianStrains

BobBrines said:


> Hint: If you find a download of Amazon you like, check PrestoClassico and perhaps others before you buy. I got a number of Naxos and Naive at 16/44 with booklets for the same price that Amazon wanted for MP3 with no booklet.


Amazon is always to be avoided for downloads. Presto is just so much better in every way. Sometimes even better than downloading directly from the publisher. Besides Naxos directly, Hyperion regularly runs discounts, too, so they're worth a check out.

I only use Amazon for used CDs.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Helgi said:


> I had the CDs in my cart at Presto at around €30, reduced from €40. The 44/16 FLAC files are €53.
> 
> But then I had the good fortune to check audite.de and came away with 24 bit FLAC files for €12!
> 
> They have 27% off everything due to the virus crisis and free shipping EU/UK.


I'm seeing this 6-CD set on Amazon (U.S.) for $47.95. That's pretty attractive right there without shopping around, but what I'm wondering about are the performance qualities and recording engineering. I think I'll listen on Amazon Music HD and see what.


----------



## smithson

Free download from the Naxos mailing list today: *Mili Balakirev: Complete Piano Works, Vol. 1* by Nicholas Walker.

https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.39f6289096454222b1a7f2b483b407d1


----------



## apricissimus

Another possibly illegal upload to the Internet Archive . . . ?

https://archive.org/details/ZuzanaRuzickova-Bach-TheCompleteKeyboardWorks

Bach, Complete Keyboard Works, by Zuzana Růžičková, on the Erato label.

Do what you will with it. I ain't your dad.


----------



## Oakey

Taplow said:


> This thread seems to have become all about downloads. I wonder where all the bargains on physical CDs are these days? Obviously they are more expensive to produce and distribute, but surely there are still buyers (like me), and record companies want to move their stock?


Also what a ridiculous bargain is seems very inflated in this thread, A 6 CD set for €40 is not a rediculous bargain imo, a normal price for a CD set I would say, nor is a $2 price for a download album. €2-4 for a CD is a bargain for me, or 10CD box sets for €20. Most used CDs on Amazon I buy have that price. Sometimes I pay more, eg just bought the Hyperion Haydn Requiem for €9 second hand (but that is a 2CD) and the hard to find Rautavaara BIS 7th symphony for €14 new including p&p.

I never pay for downloads, do rip most of my classical CDs for listening while working on my PC during this lockdown or while traveling before that. Free downloads like Naxos are nice. Vinyl is only for pop for me. For new CDs it's almost exclusively JPC.de or sometimes dodax. Just bought 5 CDs from JPC for €12 in total incl P&P.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

apricissimus said:


> Another possibly illegal upload to the Internet Archive . . . ?
> 
> https://archive.org/details/ZuzanaRuzickova-Bach-TheCompleteKeyboardWorks
> 
> Bach, Complete Keyboard Works, by Zuzana Růžičková, on the Erato label.
> 
> Do what you will with it. I ain't your dad.


I know you aren't my Dad. He didn't like Bach.


----------



## Helgi

Oakey said:


> Also what a ridiculous bargain is seems very inflated in this thread, A 6 CD set for €40 is not a rediculous bargain imo, a normal price for a CD set I would say, nor is a $2 price for a download album.


The bargain part was where I got the 24 bit FLAC files for €12 

That is a real bargain, IMO.


----------



## flamencosketches

smithson said:


> View attachment 135935
> 
> 
> Free download from the Naxos mailing list today: *Mili Balakirev: Complete Piano Works, Vol. 1* by Nicholas Walker.
> 
> https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.39f6289096454222b1a7f2b483b407d1


Cool. Thanks! I don't have any Balakirev.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> What'd you think? I love Feldman, but For Samuel Beckett is a work I haven't made it all the way through yet-I find it extremely dark. As for the other release, I love Palais de Mari & Piano, though this recording has these two works at almost double the length of the recording I have. I'll definitely be curious to hear it.


It is rather dark and moody. I like Feldman for headphone listening while I write. I believe it helps me concentrate.


----------



## Itullian

oops, wrong thread


----------



## Helgi

50% off selected Decca and DG boxes at Presto: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/dg-decca-boxes

I got two Beethoven piano sonata sets, Gilels and the mono Kempff.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> 50% off selected Decca and DG boxes at Presto: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/dg-decca-boxes
> 
> I got two Beethoven piano sonata sets, Gilels and the mono Kempff.


Great deal... I think it may be time to pull the trigger on Kempff, but I must decide between mono & stereo-I know and love the stereo but I've heard technique-wise, mono is the superior cycle. Thanks much for alerting us to this deal!


----------



## wkasimer

Helgi said:


> 50% off selected Decca and DG boxes at Presto: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/dg-decca-boxes
> 
> I got two Beethoven piano sonata sets, Gilels and the mono Kempff.


Some tremendous bargains. I bought the Karajan Bruckner, the Haefliger and Fassbaender sets, and the Borodin Quartet's Shostakovich.

I highly recommend the Belohlavek Dvorak and the Hagen Mozart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> Some tremendous bargains. I bought the Karajan Bruckner, the Haefliger and Fassbaender sets, and the Borodin Quartet's Shostakovich.
> 
> I highly recommend the Belohlavek Dvorak and the Hagen Mozart.


The Ravel complete edition is what's torturing me. I don't know if I have enough dimes hidden in my couch.


----------



## apricissimus

Manxfeeder said:


> The Ravel complete edition is what's torturing me. I don't know if I have enough dimes hidden in my couch.


Same. I've been thinking about buying it for quite a while now, and this is the perfect opportunity. But I told myself I would cool it on music purchases for a while.

This is a test. Can I resist?


----------



## Merl

Will you lot pack it in. I'm skint! This lockdown is costing me a fortune.


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> Will you lot pack it in. I'm skint! This lockdown is costing me a fortune.


Same, here. I just had a very difficult conversation with my wife. "Are you thinking carefully about our spending priorities?" she asked.


----------



## Helgi

The Bach 333 looks mighty tempting at 50% off. Problem is I don't have anywhere to hide it!


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> The Ravel complete edition is what's torturing me. I don't know if I have enough dimes hidden in my couch.


Wow. That does look great. I've never bought a "complete edition" of any one composer save for Webern, & even that's not all that complete (just the opus numbers). Ravel is the kind of composer I would really love to have that kind of box for.


----------



## Rogerx

Merl said:


> Will you lot pack it in. I'm skint! This lockdown is costing me a fortune.


Strange, can't get rid of our money.....


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> Same, here. I just had a very difficult conversation with my wife. "Are you thinking carefully about our spending priorities?" she asked.


I just hear a groan from the living room when another lot of CDs drops on the mat. "More CDs?"


----------



## Art Rock

When my wife brings up the issue of CD's, I bring up the issues of shoes. So far, so good.


----------



## classical yorkist

Looks like it's time to pick up the Pinnock Haydn Sturm in Drang symphonies.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Knorf said:


> Same, here. I just had a very difficult conversation with my wife. "Are you thinking carefully about our spending priorities?" she asked.


I have the opposite problem. I have worked almost non stop during lock down (healthcare). I have this conversation with my spouse weekly.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Smarten up ya'll. Buy downloads, no need to hide cd purchases. 

My wife has zero complaints about my sometimes ridiculous music purchases. My past addictions were expensive and distructive. Her only comment ever has been, wow you have a lot of music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Strange, can't get rid of our money.....


Post your credit card number, we'll take care of it. :lol:


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Not sure it counts as “ridiculous” but the 450 Jahre Staatskapelle Berlin DG box is only £38 on Amazon UK

Some interesting stuff I have only on unofficial bootlegs and quite a bit that’s new to me!


----------



## Helgi

Oldhoosierdude said:


> My past addictions were expensive and distructive.


Yes, I'm able to justify most of my music purchases by comparing them with what I used to spend on alcohol.

At least to myself


----------



## Luchesi

2 hours and 40 minutes of Maurice Ravel for 99 cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-R...child=1&keywords=ravel&qid=1590170872&sr=8-23



The New Bach Guild

_5.0 out of 5 stars__ LIttle Big Ravel Box from The Bach Guild_
_Reviewed in the United States on October 5, 2019[COLOR=#C45500 !important]Verified Purchase[/COLOR]
This box, although I say it who shouldn't, is heavy on the charming side of Ravel. A mix of ballet music, orchestral music and a greatest hits of chamber music in a 2 hour and 44 minute package.

For those who hunt for the unreleased recordings we love to feature - we do have a few treats from the late 1980s Vanguard Classics catalog. Sergiu Comissiona's Houston Symphony recordings have not been available in any format since the late 1980s, and this release features performances of Daphnis and Chloe, Suite 2 and La Valse that have not appeared in any format, digital or otherwise since the early 1990s (yes, 30 years).

Now Ravel represents a challenge to us compilers for The Bach Guild - this title was designed to be part of our ongoing 99 cent digital download catalog, so when we create these compilations, we use the 1923 "cutoff" date, where all works published before 1923 are available without copyright. So we can provide those recordings to our customers at the 99 cent price point - which means about half of Ravel's compositions do qualify.

Providing this information also is my sheepish explanation for how we left Bolero off a Ravel compilation. Bolero was published in 1929...so we'll be able to include it in our compilations in 2025, so stay tuned. Just joking - what we may do is a compilation for streaming only - we had hoped that we could do a version of this release that would have tracks that would be streaming only but it turns out that doesn't work. So much of the solo piano music, chamber music and some late orchestral (the piano concertos, for example) that we do have in our catalog to offer, we can't put on a release designed to be sold for 99 cents.

So a quick rundown of these recordings, for those who hunt:

Daphnis and Chloe, Suite No. 2 - Houston Symphony, Sergiu Comissiona, conductor

Originally released on Vanguard LP VA-25022. Never released on CD, never previously released as digital download or streaming title.

Sonatine en trio (arr. Nickrenz)

Originally released on LP as VA 25022, CD as SVC 148

Release on Bach Guild's "Beautiful Flute"

Piano Trio in A minor, M. 67

Kalichstein - Laredo - Robinson Trio

Original release: e1Classics/Koch Classics "Ravel: Works for Piano, Violin & Cello" - CD and digital

Released on Bach Guild "The Big KLR Trio Box"

String Quartet

Galimir Quartet: Felix Galimir & Hiroko Yajima, violins; John Graham, viola; Timothy Eddy, cello

Originally released on LP as VA 25009, on CD as OVC 4049

Released on Bach Guild's "Big Chamber Music Box, Volume 2"

Alborado del gracioso

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona

Originally released on LP VA 25014, CD as OVC 4002

Released digitally as "Historic Series: Ravel - Concerto for Left Hand, Rapsodie Espagnole, Alborado del gracioso" ATM CD 1615

Pavane pour une infante defunte

Houston Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona, conductor

Originally released on Vanguard LP VA-25022. Never released on CD.

Released on Bach Guild's "Big Chill Box"

Violin Sonata No. 1 "Posthumous" in A Minor

Jaime Laredo, Joseph Kalichstein

Original release: e1Classics/Koch Classics "Ravel: Works for Piano, Violin & Cello" - CD and digital

Released on Bach Guild "The Big KLR Trio Box"

Sonata for Violin and Cello in A Minor, M. 73

Jaime Laredo, Sharon Robinson, cello

Original release: e1Classics/Koch Classics "Ravel: Works for Piano, Violin & Cello" - CD and digital

Released on Bach Guild "The Big KLR Trio Box"

Rhapsodie Espagnole, M. 54

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona

Originally released on LP VA 25014, CD as OVC 4002

Released digitally as "Historic Series: Ravel - Concerto for Left Hand, Rapsodie Espagnole, Alborado del gracioso" ATM CD 1615

La valse, M. 72

Houston Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona, conductor

Originally released on Vanguard LP VA-25022. Never released on CD, never previously released as digital download or streaming title.

Piece en forme de Habanera, M. 51

Antonio Janigro, Antonio Beltrami

Originally released on LP Vanguard VCS 10018, CD SVC 80

Released on Bach Guild "Beautiful Cello"Read less

_


----------



## Merl

^Worth it for the Galimir's excellent account of the Ravel String Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

A Naxos Music Group free download from SWR Classic. Naxos has several available mailings, two or three with monthly freebies.


----------



## apricissimus

Most of Shostakovich's string quartets, in a free download from Bandcamp:

https://alkisti.bandcamp.com/album/shostakovich-festival-2015-recorded-at-cit-csm

All but 1, 2, and 3 are here. I have not listened to these.


----------



## Gondowe

Hello.Anybody have some and could share with me or know where I could purchase or download this Furtwangler recordings?

Brahms Symphony 1 BPO 8-2-1952 (Venezia V-1001), Symphony 3 BPO 25 (o19) -4-1951 (FS, GB 2004), Hungarian DAnce Nº3 BPO 1929 (WFJ18)

Furtwangler Symphony 2 Hessischen Rundfunks, Frankfurt 15-12-1952 (GFS TMK 2006)

Handel Concerto Grosso Op6-10 Teatro Colon 2-5-1950 (Refrain o Guild)

Mozart Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate WPO 25-9-1950, Die Zauberflote Salzburg 16-8-1950 (Delta classics)

Schubert Symphony 9 WPO 18-6-1950 (Refrain o Delta), Rosamunde Entr’acte 3 1929 (ZYX)

Johann Strauss Pizzicato Polka WPO January 1950 (Toshiba)

Richard Strauss Don Juan Stockholm Sep 1942 (Music and Arts CD814)

Wagner Tannhauser Dich teure Halle WSO 13-10-1935

Weber Der Freischutz Overture BPO del 7-12-1952 (Seven seas)

Greetings


----------



## Rach Man

Several posts ago, I tried to explain how you can get free music, if you are have Amazon Prime. I don't think I did a good job. So, I'll try to rectify and to give a great free recording.

If you have Amazon Prime, you can download their app, and this allows you to listen to plenty of music for free. You download the music, but not in the sense that you get to keep it. You put it to your phone.

Don't confuse this with Amazon Unlimited. That does cost a recurring fee. But if you have Amazon Prime, I just noticed that you can listen to the complete Haydn symphonies by Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica, for free if you already have Amazon Prime.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Rach Man said:


> Several posts ago, I tried to explain how you can get free music, if you are have Amazon Prime. I don't think I did a good job. So, I'll try to rectify and to give a great free recording.
> 
> If you have Amazon Prime, you can download their app, and this allows you to listen to plenty of music for free. You download the music, but not in the sense that you get to keep it. You put it to your phone.
> 
> Don't confuse this with Amazon Unlimited. That does cost a recurring fee. But if you have Amazon Prime, I just noticed that you can listen to the complete Haydn symphonies by Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica, for free if you already have Amazon Prime.
> 
> View attachment 136863


I have been an Amazon Prime member for quite some time. I can tell you that they change what you can hear with your prime membership. At any time they can take away all or part of any music you have not actually paid for.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Here ate two Chopin Nocturnes available at Internet Archive. Both I believe are 1966 recordings. I've listened. They are good. Legit? Legal? As someone else aptly put it, do what you want I'm not your Dad.
https://archive.org/details/samsonfrancois-chopin.nocturnesnos.1-1919662012_hdtracks24-96/01-Nocturne+No.1+en+si+bemol+mineur+Op.9+No.1.flac








https://archive.org/details/TamsVsrypiano-ChopinNocturnes


----------



## apricissimus

Maybe we need a thread for dubiously legal Internet Archive uploads.

Anyway, here's another:

https://archive.org/details/karlbhmconduct00stra

(Edit: It appears that this is a digitization of an LP, if that matters to you.)


----------



## wkasimer

apricissimus said:


> Maybe we need a thread for dubiously legal Internet Archive uploads.
> 
> Anyway, here's another:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/karlbhmconduct00stra
> 
> (Edit: It appears that this is a digitization of an LP, if that matters to you.)
> 
> View attachment 137087


And in case anyone hasn't noticed, the first two bands are switched.


----------



## Granate

Amazon Spain sells the Haydn complete symphonies by Adam Fischer for 15€.



I wish I don't get them wrong. I bought it along one of the most interesting Tristan und Isoldes in the market too, So I could get the free shipping and thus, save money.


----------



## apricissimus

Granate said:


> Amazon Spain sells the Haydn complete symphonies by Adam Fischer for 15€.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I don't get them wrong. I bought it along one of the most interesting Tristan und Isoldes in the market too, So I could get the free shipping and thus, save money.


Shipping to the United States is $27. I figured it would be a lot, but I wanted to check anyway.

Edit: Plus a $1.25 tariff!


----------



## Granate

apricissimus said:


> Shipping to the United States is $27. I figured it would be a lot, but I wanted to check anyway.
> 
> Edit: Plus a $1.25 tariff!


I'm really sorry if you cannot get it from here. Good luck.


----------



## apricissimus

Granate said:


> I'm really sorry if you cannot get it from here. Good luck.


Eh, it's okay. I already have the Dorati Haydn Symphony set.


----------



## apricissimus

As I write this post, the Fischer Haydn set is available through Zoverstocks, a UK seller, via the US Amazon site for about $30. Zoverstocks only charges the usual Amazon US-domestic shipping fee of $3.99.

So, $34 is still a pretty good deal for this set.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complete-Symphonies-Joseph/dp/B0000666AF/

Shipping from Zoverstocks to the US is usually very slow though. A CD may take a month or more to arrive at my doorstep. But their prices are good, and their used CDs are always in decent condition.

I'll pass on this one because I already have a Haydn Symphonies set (Dorati), and I'm in a spending moratorium at the moment (hence my prowling of the perhaps illicit recordings on Internet Archive).


----------



## Art Rock

apricissimus said:


> Maybe we need a thread for dubiously legal Internet Archive uploads.


Dutch publishing companies just started a court case against Internet Archive for copyright infringement on hundreds of books.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

apricissimus said:


> Maybe we need a thread for dubiously legal Internet Archive uploads.
> 
> Anyway, here's another:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/karlbhmconduct00stra
> 
> (Edit: It appears that this is a digitization of an LP, if that matters to you.)
> 
> View attachment 137087


Here's my thoughts on Archive.org/Internet Archive. They have had numerous lawsuits and supposedly police the uploads from users for illegal/unauthorized content. Some of these downloads have been on their site for years. Certainly they have come into notice by whatever authorities, record labels etc. So I am going ahead as though these are somehow approved. I don't know how or why or anything technical about copyrights or all of that mess. But I think they wouldn't exist long until noticed somehow. I have seen downloads disappear from the site for whatever that means. So I download and share what I find there without guilt and have done so for a while now.

My other thought on this subject is that TC moderators allow sharing this information without comment. They must be OK with Internet Archive or they would delete the posts. I know they monitor for unauthorized content as they have edited one of my posts when I unintentionally quoted a website too extensively.

No guilt here, but hey everyone do what turns them on!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Art Rock said:


> Dutch publishing companies just started a court case against Internet Archive for copyright infringement on hundreds of books.


I did some searching on that a while back. There have been numerous suits against them. Some successful, some not. Remember Napster? They were shut down in the US for the most part, same issue. So far IA hasn't been and until they are proven guilty...


----------



## Mathias Broucek

COVID is having a devastating impact on the lives of most musicians already

If music lovers don’t pay for music but instead get it from sources of dubious legality, we’re making it even worse


----------



## D Smith

^^ Even though in this example of the Bohm recording, the musicians are long gone, I totally agree with the above. This IA site is currently being sued by major publishers for distributing copyrighted books circumventing publishers and the authors themselves. Seems like Napster all over again to me.


----------



## Helgi

I wonder where the royalties would go for that one, assuming it's still in print. The BPO and the estate of Karl Böhm?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Wrong thread................


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Mathias Broucek said:


> COVID is having a devastating impact on the lives of most musicians already
> 
> If music lovers don't pay for music but instead get it from sources of dubious legality, we're making it even worse


See below.............


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I apologize for getting off subject. I should not have commented on this. As stated before by many. Do what you want. But can we not have the same tired argument ? Ignore it if it offends you. Start an argument about it on another thread. Do whatever, but how about returning to the subject of this thread, bargains?


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I apologize for getting off subject. I should not have commented on this. As stated before by many. Do what you want. But can we not have the same tired argument ? Ignore it if it offends you. Start an argument about it on another thread. Do whatever, but how about returning to the subject of this thread, bargains?


Ondine single "discs" half price at Chandos. £5 for CD quality. Some fantastic Rautavaara, Sibelius, Enescu, M Lindberg etc.


----------



## Helgi

50% off hi-res downloads from Naxos at https://www.eclassical.com/labels/naxos/


----------



## Helgi

^ Well, they seem to have changed the offer now, fewer titles discounted and they've removed the promotion banner.

And what a pain that website is to navigate.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Helgi said:


> ^ Well, they seem to have changed the offer now, fewer titles discounted and they've removed the promotion banner.
> 
> And what a pain that website is to navigate.


Right. Everything I looked up is regular price.


----------



## Granate

My most recommended modern Mahler composite cycle is on Sale in Amazon Spain. I think I shouldn't buy it because I already have the best Mahler 3 and all the others are just recommendable for their superb SQ.

20€ plus delivery. Be fast.


----------



## Itullian

10 usd at jpc.net


----------



## KenOC

New free Naxos recording, choose one of these:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

KenOC said:


> New free Naxos recording, choose one of these:


I went with the Paganini - curious to hear it on gut strings. I have plenty collections of Italian arias, and the Italian intermezzi, while intriguing, didn't pique my curiosity enough, especially since I'm not that big of a devotee to opera in any form.


----------



## flamencosketches

Meh, might have to pass this month. I'll check them out but I can't say I'm much of a Paganini guy, and ditto for Italian opera.


----------



## frankreedy

I've listened to some of the Sarri on Youtube and the soprano is a bit too wobbly for my liking. I've got all the Arias so will probably go for the Paganini even though I already have the works (but on a modern violin).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

After sampling I went with Paganini also. Have the arias in one place or another. Peter Van de Graaff is a nice guy with a great radio program but I didn't think much of the Intermezzos. .


----------



## Helgi

Schubert's late piano sonatas with Leif Ove Andsnes, €2,92 for FLAC: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961971--schubert-late-piano-sonatas

Prices are different between regions, but this is what I'm getting.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Helgi said:


> Schubert's late piano sonatas with Leif Ove Andsnes, €2,92 for FLAC: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961971--schubert-late-piano-sonatas
> 
> Prices are different between regions, but this is what I'm getting.


£6.26 in the UK


----------



## Helgi

Hmm, that's more than just the VAT... don't know how this works exactly.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Another big sale seems to be in progress at Qobuz, including Perlman's Complete Warner Recordings from 1980-2002 (44 hours of music) for $19. Hopefully the other half (Complete Recordings 1972-80) also goes on sale soon. Seems like listing the sale is still a work in progress, at least in the US.

The Perlman set: https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/i...rdings-1980-2002-itzhak-perlman/0825646070916

Other titles here: https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/search?q=boxsets-and-anthologies-special-offers&i=boutique

Another good find: Tribute to Rudolf Barshai, 24 hours of music, $8: https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/a-tribute-to-rudolf-barshai-rudolf-barshai/5060244551367


----------



## apricissimus

Do I even want 16 CDs of organ music for $5.99?

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/reger-complete-organ-works-various-artists/0730099160148

I tend to prefer organ music in person, when the sounds surrounds you and you can practically feel it in your body. And I don't really know anything about Max Reger.


----------



## frankreedy

apricissimus said:


> Do I even want 16 CDs of organ music for $5.99?
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/reger-complete-organ-works-various-artists/0730099160148
> 
> I tend to prefer organ music in person, when the sounds surrounds you and you can practically feel it in your body. And I don't really know anything about Max Reger.


I've bought this for £4.80 on the UK Qobuz site and listened to a number of different tracks. I wouldn't say Reger is outstanding - he will never compare with JS Bach, for example, but it's interesting enough. If gently noodling organ music half-listened to is your idea of a chillout evening, then this will be for you.


----------



## KenOC

Free from Naxos, this Orfeo disc of Beethoven national songs.


----------



## Malx

Go to the Chandos website where they are having a 'Summer Sale' there are a good number of very decent bargains to be had.

Two of the best in my view are Jascha Horenstein's disc of Strauss's Tod und Verklarung/ Hindemith 'Mathis de Maler' Symphonie (£2.00) plus a disc of Sibelius works by Sir Alexander Gibson which is also very recommendable (£2.00).

https://www.chandos.net/summersale


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Go to the Chandos website where they are having a 'Summer Sale' there are a good number of very decent bargains to be had.
> 
> Two of the best in my view are Jascha Horenstein's disc of Strauss's Tod und Verklarung/ Hindemith 'Mathis de Maler' Symphonie (£2.00) plus a disc of Sibelius works by Sir Alexander Gibson which is also very recommendable (£2.00).
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/summersale


Some cool lookin' stuff here, but unfortunately at a shipping cost of 6 pounds per disc (!) to here in the States, I'll have to pass. I hope some of our British members take advantage of this sale though.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Some cool lookin' stuff here, but unfortunately at a shipping cost of 6 pounds per disc (!) to here in the States, I'll have to pass. I hope some of our British members take advantage of this sale though.


I wasn't aware of the shipping costs to the US flamenco. I've just ordered four discs total cost of the P&P (shipping) element of the invoice £1.49 - happy days


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Some cool lookin' stuff here, but unfortunately at a shipping cost of 6 pounds per disc (!) to here in the States, I'll have to pass. I hope some of our British members take advantage of this sale though.


Even at £6 shipping per disc, those are still pretty spectacular bargains...


----------



## KenOC

New free Naxos CDs:


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> New free Naxos CDs:


Tough call this month. Probably going to be either Sor or Tarrega for me, but they all look great.


----------



## jegreenwood

KenOC said:


> New free Naxos CDs:


As a big classical guitar fan, I was finally tempted to join the Naxos mailing list to have access to one of this month's albums (sor or Romantic - I'm not sure). However, the e-mail I immediately received had last month's choices. Anything I need to do?


----------



## frankreedy

Just wait. I've not had this month's email yet and I've been a subscriber for years.


----------



## Art Rock

frankreedy said:


> Just wait. I've not had this month's email yet and I've been a subscriber for years.


That happened to me months ago. In the end I had to re-subscribe with a different email.


----------



## frankreedy

Art Rock said:


> That happened to me months ago. In the end I had to re-subscribe with a different email.


I've tried a number of different emails and none of them have come on time. They always come but just up to two weeks late. The other free albums / downloads come on time so may be they want to spread the server load for these ones. I don't mind waiting for Free!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> New free Naxos CDs:


Oh, good. Last months choices a bit of a dud for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> Just wait. I've not had this month's email yet and I've been a subscriber for years.


I receive it different times each month. Anywhere from 10th to the 20th.


----------



## starthrower

Beethoven Edition 85 CDs for 60 Euros
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/ludwig-van-beethoven-ludwig-van-beethoven/hnum/7465622


----------



## CnC Bartok

The Complete Fritz Reiner Chicago RCA album set on 63 CDs equivalent, download from supraphonline for the grand sum of Kcs.199. that's about £7, or $8.50, I kid you not!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

CnC Bartok said:


> The Complete Fritz Reiner Chicago RCA album set on 63 CDs equivalent, download from supraphonline for the grand sum of Kcs.199. that's about £7, or $8.50, I kid you not!
> 
> View attachment 139572


No way!!!!! Have just taken advantage of that!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

CnC Bartok said:


> The Complete Fritz Reiner Chicago RCA album set on 63 CDs equivalent, download from supraphonline for the grand sum of Kcs.199. that's about £7, or $8.50, I kid you not!
> 
> View attachment 139572


Is there a link for that? I went to supraphonline and typed Reiner in the search window, and nothing came up. Maybe I'm on the wrong website.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Is there a link for that? I went to supraphonline and typed Reiner in the search window, and nothing came up. Maybe I'm on the wrong website.


https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/...e-complete-chicago-symphony-recordings-on-rca

What a steal. Probably not going to go for it myself, but this is definitely going to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/...e-complete-chicago-symphony-recordings-on-rca
> 
> What a steal. Probably not going to go for it myself, but this is definitely going to make a lot of people happy.


When it came out, I thought "too much duplication" but at this price that problem goes away...


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/...e-complete-chicago-symphony-recordings-on-rca
> 
> What a steal. Probably not going to go for it myself, but this is definitely going to make a lot of people happy.


I bought it. The bill is in Czks. I hope I did the conversion correct into dollars or my wife is going to require some explaining.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Manxfeeder said:


> I bought it. The bill is in Czks. I hope I did the conversion correct into dollars or my wife is going to require some explaining.


I bought it too. I'm used to paying in CZK. :lol:
Anyway, it's less than $ 10.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The Boulez album set is there too, but for me that really is far too much duplication!!


----------



## CnC Bartok

DaddyGeorge said:


> I bought it too. I'm used to paying in CZK. :lol:
> Anyway, it's less than $ 10.


Když jsem bydlel v Praze, 199Kcs byly dvacet piv! Hodně peněz!!!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

CnC Bartok said:


> Když jsem bydlel v Praze, 199Kcs byly dvacet piv! Hodně peněz!!!


Dnes je to tak pět piv (v Praze tři).


----------



## CnC Bartok

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dnes je to tak pět piv (v Praze tři).


A kolik piv na Staroměstském náměstí? Pivnice u krádeže?!?


----------



## Manxfeeder

CnC Bartok said:


> The Boulez album set is there too, but for me that really is far too much duplication!!


Holy smokes! As soon as I figure out how to get the Reiner download to extract properly, I might look into that one. (I right-clicked on the file in the Downloads directory to extract it, but it didn't work. I'm redownloading it hoping that I just messed up the download process.)


----------



## CnC Bartok

I had similar issues. They are down to the file names being too long!!!!

What I did, it worked anyway, was download disc by disc. Absolutely fine then.

Yeah, it's a bit convoluted, but for £8? Not a major chore....


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Boulez, Gould, Giulini, Abbado. Lots of giant boxes, including the recent Levit Beethoven... 

Downloading disc by disc (less duplicates) and then sorting the meta data is going to take some time...


----------



## HenryPenfold

CnC Bartok said:


> The Complete Fritz Reiner Chicago RCA album set on 63 CDs equivalent, download from supraphonline for the grand sum of Kcs.199. that's about £7, or $8.50, I kid you not!
> 
> View attachment 139572


Wow! Thank you so much for spotting this!!!!!

I've filled me boots!! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

CnC Bartok said:


> The Complete Fritz Reiner Chicago RCA album set on 63 CDs equivalent, download from supraphonline for the grand sum of Kcs.199. that's about £7, or $8.50, I kid you not!
> 
> View attachment 139572


If I was a kid in school and that was my teacher, I would be in big trouble with the teacher looking at me like that.


----------



## CnC Bartok

SixFootScowl said:


> If I was a kid in school and that was my teacher, I would be in big trouble with the teacher looking at me like that.


Yeah, he doesn't give the impression of being a sweetie. That's a six-foot scowl to be proud of, though.....:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for spotting this!!!!!
> 
> I've filled me boots!! :lol:


Yeah! So far, this is fantastic.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah! So far, this is fantastic.


I'm pleased so far but all the files I've downloaded have NO meta data which is a bit of a pain and the file names are all stupidly long. Still, at the price....


----------



## Helgi

And according to the Supraphon track-listing PDF, it's 63 CDs of Richard Strauss :lol:

Bargain of the year so far, nonetheless.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

In re the Supraphon downloads we are discussing. Are you having to enter all data for each track? I am interested in a 50+ disk Boulez box. That would take an entire day.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oldhoosierdude said:


> In re the Supraphon downloads we are discussing. Are you having to enter all data for each track? I am interested in a 50+ disk Boulez box. That would take an entire day.


Yes

There are no ID tags... The only data is the name of the file, which has too much info at the start and often (based on the Reiner set) truncates the important stuff - for example it ends "Allegr" rather than "Allegro Vivace". I was regretting buying it but then I listened to the Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures....

For example, for the first track of the Boulez set (67 discs....) the file name is:

Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection - 56-01 - Pierre Boulez_Arnold Schoenberg - Scene I - Maige Viertel, aber sehr heftig _Still, o schweige_

I'm treating it as a bit of a project....


----------



## CnC Bartok

I don't think this is a Supraphon issue, more a Sony/RCA one? I am going to reorganise the Reiner works, as these Original Jackets are pretty poor value in terms of minutes per CD, so it's a project for myself as well.

I also bought a couple of Supraphon CDs as downloads. The fourth track (sorry - song!!) on a set of Dvorak Overtures is economically labelled "04 - Othello.mp3", not in the same league in terms of pointless convolution as the Reiner tracks!


----------



## Helgi

I think it must be a Supraphon issue, as I've bought Sony/RCA downloads from other vendors that were properly tagged etc. Judging by the PDFs that you can download at the bottom of each album page, they have automated processes where nobody has gone over to check the results.

Discogs has (it seems) all the original covers for the Reiner box: https://www.discogs.com/Fritz-Reine...Complete-RCA-Album-Collection/release/6018385

I also bought the Levit Beethoven sonata set and now I feel guilty about paying so little for it!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Mathias Broucek said:


> Yes
> 
> There are no ID tags... The only data is the name of the file, which has too much info at the start and often (based on the Reiner set) truncates the important stuff - for example it ends "Allegr" rather than "Allegro Vivace". I was regretting buying it but then I listened to the Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures....
> 
> For example, for the first track of the Boulez set (67 discs....) the file name is:
> 
> Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection - 56-01 - Pierre Boulez_Arnold Schoenberg - Scene I - Maige Viertel, aber sehr heftig _Still, o schweige_
> 
> I'm treating it as a bit of a project....


I'm going to have to pass on this one then. I simply don't have the time for it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> In re the Supraphon downloads we are discussing. Are you having to enter all data for each track? I am interested in a 50+ disk Boulez box. That would take an entire day.


I just put it into MusicBee and let the chips fall where they may. Like with the Boulez set, it may not give me the complete title, but I know what the pieces are, so for 8 bucks, I'll put up with it.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I've now splashed out on the Levit Beethoven cycle, plus the Giulini Sony recordings box, just under Kcs400 (£14) total.

Disgraceful that these involved absolutely no duplication on my part. All my Giulini recordings are on EMI or DGG. A big gap has been filled!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I'm going to have to pass on this one then. I simply don't have the time for it.


There Is something called Music Brainz Picard thar can identify albums with no metadata. I just put the Levit Beethoven in and IT WORKS!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

CnC Bartok said:


> The Giulini Sony recordings box, just under Kcs400 (£14) total.


I'm interested in your impressions of the Giulini cycle. Some say it is too deliberate, others say it has gravitas.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm interested in your impressions of the Giulini cycle. Some say it is too deliberate, others say it has gravitas.


His Sony B minor Mass is the most beautiful I've ever heard (which doesn't necessarily mean "best")


----------



## CnC Bartok

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm interested in your impressions of the Giulini cycle. Some say it is too deliberate, others say it has gravitas.


The Beethoven, you mean?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oops; I meant the whole box set that's a download from Supraphon. I have his London box with the London Symphony, and it's great (except for the Beethoven).


----------



## CnC Bartok

Ah! Clarified, will do, of course!


----------



## Knorf

Every time I try to download the Supraphon Reiner box, after it finishes and I try to open the zip file I get "invalid file format." Before I try to communicate with the Czechs, any suggestions?


----------



## Chopin Suey

Knorf said:


> Every time I try to download the Supraphon Reiner box, after it finishes and I try to open the zip file I get "invalid file format." Before I try to communicate with the Czechs, any suggestions?


I've had the same issue. I don't know what file size you ended up with, but I don't think it's downloading all the way for me. That said, I have had success downloading individual discs, though that's a bit tedious.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Chopin Suey said:


> I've had the same issue. I don't know what file size you ended up with, but I don't think it's downloading all the way for me. That said, I have had success downloading individual discs, though that's a bit tedious.


Same. Need to do disc by disc. Then use Music Brainz Picard to get metadata


----------



## Knorf

Mathias Broucek said:


> Same. Need to do disc by disc. Then use Music Brainz Picard to get metadata


That sucks. Is Music Brainz Picard easy to use?


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Knorf said:


> That sucks. Is Music Brainz Picard easy to use?


Yes. I only got it last night and have used it successfully. You will also need to reduce the length of file names


----------



## Knorf

Mathias Broucek said:


> Yes. I only got it last night and have used it successfully. You will also need to reduce the length of file names


Yes, I'm using Zip Extractor for that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Knorf

Ok, maybe I'll a collossal imbecile, but even with Music Brainz Picard more than half of these Supraphon Reiner downloads' metadata and file titles are FUBAR.

For example, the _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ album matched only 4 of the tracks in Music Brainz Picard, and misnumbered them.

Fork me, I hate DOWNLOADS SO MUCH. Why can't this stuff just be correct? WHY!?!?!

Ok, tantrum over. Here's what I'm trying to do.

1. Select the files from a single CD's worth, and drag them onto MBP.
2. Click "cluster."
3. Weep in frustration as only a fraction of the files are properly identified.
4. Click "Lookup" and other sundry buttons hoping more data are found. 
5. Feel growing irritation that more data are not found.
6. Save what there is that is correct.
7. Edit the remaining files manually, an activity I am _most thoroughly sick of_.

Any help?


----------



## CnC Bartok

I downloaded each disc separately, both with Reiner and with Giulini, but it wasn't necessary with Levit. A bit of a pain, but no tragedy, got me more familiar with the contents in doing so!

Tip: I renamed the zip files Reiner disc 1 etc etc. I had issues extracting some files that had too long a name. Once done, extracting was a chore, but fine. It's the length of the folder name, not the track name that seemed to be the issue.

Hey ho, First World Problems, eh?!

I actually quite enjoy naming tracks manually.....:tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

Ok, I learned a thing that was non obvious. You can drag a clustered track over to the list to confirm what is. This gets you 95% of the way there.

Urge to kill...fading...fading...RISING...fading...fading...gone...


----------



## Helgi

I've only processed the Levit set so far, copying and pasting from Discogs. It's exhausting. The Reiner files are in folders marked with CD numbers, and I'll probably pick out 1-5 discs at a time to process and listen to.

And now I'm eyeing the Boulez box 

Edit: and the recent Juilliard Beethoven SQ box; https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/...rtet-the-beethoven-quartets-1964-1970-re/flac

And the Anner Bylsma collection boxes...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Wow, sounds like a big hassle.


----------



## Helgi

It is, and I just keep digging the hole as I've now bought the Boulez box, Haydn's Paris symphonies with Norrington/Zurich chamber orchestra, and the Tokyo SQ playing Mozart and Haydn.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Knorf said:


> Ok, maybe I'll a collossal imbecile, but even with Music Brainz Picard more than half of these Supraphon Reiner downloads' metadata and file titles are FUBAR.
> 
> For example, the _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ album matched only 4 of the tracks in Music Brainz Picard, and misnumbered them.


Another thing I've just discovered and found helpful in MusicBee (others may have similar features) is the ability to infer metadata from the track names. So, if the tracks follow a certain convention for naming (ie, Artist - Album - Disc/Track# etc.), it will automatically pull that data and tag the files accordingly. You'll still have to tweak things, but it does get you part of the way there. Just select the tracks, right click "Auto-Tag by Track" => "Infer and Update Tags from Filename." You have to make sure the formula matches the pattern for naming the tracks matches, and then BINGO. Here's the pattern I'm using to auto-tag the Giulini box I'm downloading: <Album Artist> - <Album> - <Disc#>-<Track#> - <Artist> -


----------



## Marc

Whilst unzipping the entire Supraphononline Levit-file (I did it thrice to be sure), it says that there are damaged/corrupt and/or missing files.
Which means that around 3+ discs aren't unzipped.

Anyone had this problem, too?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> . Just select the tracks, right click "Auto-Tag by Track" => "Infer and Update Tags from Filename." You have to make sure the formula matches the pattern for naming the tracks matches, and then BINGO. Here's the pattern I'm using to auto-tag the Giulini box I'm downloading: <Album Artist> - <Album> - <Disc#>-<Track#> - <Artist> -


Sorry for being obtuse, but I think we're all learning here: How do you select tracks in MusicBee?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> And now I'm eyeing the Boulez box


It's another long one (over 60 discs), but I am happy with it.


----------



## Marc

Marc said:


> Whilst unzipping the entire Supraphononline Levit-file (I did it thrice to be sure), it says that there are damaged/corrupt and/or missing files.
> Which means that around 3+ discs aren't unzipped.
> 
> Anyone had this problem, too?


It is a struggle... but I'm managing (I think).
Anyway, considering the bargain price, it's not that awful to add some puzzling time to it. 
My first Beethoven purchase in this Beethoven-year. Quite a celebration!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Marc said:


> Whilst unzipping the entire Supraphononline Levit-file (I did it thrice to be sure), it says that there are damaged/corrupt and/or missing files.
> Which means that around 3+ discs aren't unzipped.
> 
> Anyone had this problem, too?


Sorry, Marc, mine unzipped perfectly.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Manxfeeder said:


> Sorry for being obtuse, but I think we're all learning here: How do you select tracks in MusicBee?


No problem. First, just be sure to import (drag and drop) the files into MusicBee, where they should show up as either albums or individual tracks, depending on your view settings.

Then, if you do see albums instead of tracks, be sure to click the album (probably "UNKNOWN," since there's no metadata) so that it shows the tracks FIRST, then hit control-A to select all of the tracks. (If you right-click the album directly, it doesn't show the option to autotag tracks). From there, you should be right click and complete the above steps. That help?


----------



## Helgi

Marc said:


> Whilst unzipping the entire Supraphononline Levit-file (I did it thrice to be sure), it says that there are damaged/corrupt and/or missing files.
> Which means that around 3+ discs aren't unzipped.
> 
> Anyone had this problem, too?


Sounds like an incomplete download; try downloading each disc separately (on the album overview page).


----------



## Marc

Helgi said:


> Sounds like an incomplete download; try downloading each disc separately (on the album overview page).


I did download the entire package 4 times in different browsers... to no avail.
After that, I indeed downloaded the missing discs/movements seperately. 
So... all is fine now. 

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## annaw

Knorf said:


> Ok, I learned a thing that was non obvious. You can drag a clustered track over to the list to confirm what is. This gets you 95% of the way there.
> 
> Urge to kill...fading...fading...RISING...fading...fading...gone...


Thanks, Knorf! MBP is a total life-saver!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Seven free classical albums from Qobuz.... 

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=summer-music-gifts&qbzs=summermusicgifts&qbzc=crm&m_i=aZVGJSPiXlMXDXvKSOkWtmSPODakz2%2B3EHf_1LIn2Rb10R6fWBnu2PDKcO6PyuysjJVjFZ91OvEJ31O_cIQc8fPy%2BRFaaB


----------



## Manxfeeder

The link goes to a search screen. Which seven?


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> The link goes to a search screen. Which seven?


Sorry. Should work now


----------



## Chopin Suey

Mathias Broucek said:


> Seven free classical albums from Qobuz....


They also have everything on the Orfeo label half off. I didn't notice any screaming deals, but I am tempted by Gulda's Beethoven sonata cycle with extras for $10. It'd be "only" my seventh complete cycle.


----------



## Granate

Took full advantage of the 50% off Orfeo to get a bunch of masterpieces for 45€. More info in latest purchases.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Today's free download from yourclaasical.org is a good one.







Zdenek Fibich - Sarka: Overture
Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra

Marek Stilec, conductor

https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2020/07/21/daily-download-zdenek-fibich--sarka-overture?utm_campaign=Daily+Download_Newsletter_20200721&utm_medium=email&utm_source=sfmc_&utm_content=&utm_term=39187796


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Today's free download from yourclasical.org.








Alberic Magnard - Ouverture

Freiburg Philharmonic Orchestra

Fabrice Bollon, conductor

https://www.yourclassical.org/story...m_source=sfmc_&utm_content=&utm_term=39187796


----------



## KenOC

As noted just prior, the Daily Download is a free service offering a music track every weekday. These are usually 320K tracks with metadata (tags) including orchestra, conductor, soloists, etc., as well as the more usual fields.

The service, provided by Minnesota Public Radio, sends an e-mail daily with a link to a web page for downloading. Some days the music is quite familiar, often just a movement of a symphony or some such. Other times the music is more interesting. The first four days of this week:

Fibich, Overture to Sarka
Cimarosa, Overture to The Banquet
Magnard, Ouverture
Farrenc (Louise), Overture No. 2

If interested, you can sign up *here*.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Today's free download from yourclasical.org.
> View attachment 140106
> 
> 
> Alberic Magnard - Ouverture
> 
> Freiburg Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Fabrice Bollon, conductor
> 
> https://www.yourclassical.org/story...m_source=sfmc_&utm_content=&utm_term=39187796


The Naxos Magnard series is truly outstanding. Probably the best out there (with honourable mentions to Ossance and S Sanderling)


----------



## Malx

For those interested in Tchaikosky's seven Symphonies jpc in Germany have a cracking deal on the Dmitri Kitaenko box.
£40.00 Presto - EU 9.99 jpc.

It's not one i'll be buying but it does seem like a great bargain.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/saemtliche-sinfonien/hnum/8254600


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> For those interested in Tchaikosky's seven Symphonies jpc in Germany have a cracking deal on the Dmitri Kitaenko box.
> £40.00 Presto - EU 9.99 jpc.
> 
> It's not one i'll be buying but it does seem like a great bargain.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/saemtliche-sinfonien/hnum/8254600


i got it. It's very good.


----------



## Bogdan

Some good download deals on Presto:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8621670--the-ernst-haefliger-edition

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8773272--eugen-jochum-the-orchestral-recordings-on-philips

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8112373--schubert-moments-musicaux-klavierstucke-wanderer-fantasy


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> Some good download deals on Presto:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8621670--the-ernst-haefliger-edition
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8773272--eugen-jochum-the-orchestral-recordings-on-philips
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8112373--schubert-moments-musicaux-klavierstucke-wanderer-fantasy


How are their downloads as far as metadata? Can you put them in MP3 player software without having to rename things? I downloaded tracks from the Supraphon site, and they were all over the place, so I'm a little nervous.

I noticed also Amazon has the same Jochum download for $1.50 more. Is Amazon better for downloading something this large?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> How are their downloads as far as metadata? Can you put them in MP3 player software without having to rename things? I downloaded tracks from the Supraphon site, and they were all over the place, so I'm a little nervous.
> 
> I noticed also Amazon has the same Jochum download for $1.50 more. Is Amazon better for downloading something this large?


I have had zero issues with data on their downloads


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> How are their downloads as far as metadata? Can you put them in MP3 player software without having to rename things? I downloaded tracks from the Supraphon site, and they were all over the place, so I'm a little nervous.
> 
> I noticed also Amazon has the same Jochum download for $1.50 more. Is Amazon better for downloading something this large?


Presto is excellent. And SQ much better than Amazon.

Supraphon is hopeless for metadata but they were charging £6.50 for box sets that cost £'00s...


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Another vote for Presto. Rock solid metadata, great sound quality, huge catalog, good prices.


----------



## Bogdan

The complete Lili Kraus Vanguard Classics recordings set is available from Digital 7 as a flac download for under $10. It's otherwise OOP and hard to find.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> The complete Lili Kraus Vanguard Classics recordings set is available from Digital 7 as a flac download for under $10. It's otherwise OOP and hard to find.


Maybe this is a silly question, but does Musicbee play FLAC files?


----------



## Eclectic Al

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but does Musicbee play FLAC files?


Yes. Yes. Yes. Need to get to 15 characters.


----------



## Granate

I use Musicbee and plays all kinds of files. I use it as my storage software and also CD ripper. It is great for classical tracking but operas need so much effort that I rip them in full continuous CDs instead of tracks / movements.


----------



## Eclectic Al

MatthewWeflen said:


> Another vote for Presto. Rock solid metadata, great sound quality, huge catalog, good prices.


Must have been mentioned here, but Jando's complete Beethoven sonatas for £5.42 for the lot is extraordinary. Even if you only thought a few were good that's amazing.


----------



## Chopin Suey

New month, new deals, it seems. Chandos.net is offering 40% off LSO Live downloads and 25% off select string quartet recordings, all in CD-quality FLAC.

The symphonic cycles are probably the best bang for the buck. I'm kind of tempted by Haitink's Brahms for ~$6, or maybe Colin Davis' Elgar symphonies for the same price. If I didn't already have Gardiner's Mendelssohn cycle (which I've enjoyed despite not generally being a fan of Gardiner's work), I'd consider that as well.

Qobuz, meanwhile, has some kind of mega month long sale featuring discounts on such labels as Warner Classics, Naxos, Orfeo, Haenssler, Bis, and more.

Stand out values here include probably include comprehensive volumes of Debussy and Grieg's orchestral works, for $5.99 each. I'm sure there are some hidden gems that I missed in my quick scan, though.

Also on sale is Diapason magazine's series of digital box sets focusing on an "Ideal Discography" for particular niches, such as Brahms' chamber music or Schubert's piano music hand-picked from historical recordings by Diapason critics and invited musicians. They even come with booklets (in French) explaining why they picked the particular versions they did. I bought several of these at at full price last year and have enjoyed dipping into them from time to time. The mastering is generally good despite the age of the recordings.

Diapason's other series of "indispensable" historical recordings (not box sets) is also discounted.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Eclectic Al said:


> Must have been mentioned here, but Jando's complete Beethoven sonatas for £5.42 for the lot is extraordinary. Even if you only thought a few were good that's amazing.


Jando's Beethoven sonatas is my favorite. I picked it up from Amazon US when it was a bargain download. Not sure what it goes for now. I've heard many B. Sonatas, not sure exactly why this one appeals to me but it does.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Jando's Beethoven sonatas is my favorite. I picked it up from Amazon US when it was a bargain download. Not sure what it goes for now. I've heard many B. Sonatas, not sure exactly why this one appeals to me but it does.


Having just got the £5.42 download from Presto I listened to No 1 and No 32. My first reaction is that the performances are self-effacing - which I like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> Stand out values here include probably include comprehensive volumes of Debussy and Grieg's orchestral works, for $5.99 each.


Wow, thanks! I've had the Naxos Grieg set on my watchlist for about a year. $6 is ridiculous! I noticed also, not in the "ridiculous" category, but their regular price for Bavouzet's complete Debussy download is $20, which is half the price Amazon is charging.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but does Musicbee play FLAC files?


You can also flip FLAC easily into Apple Lossless


----------



## starthrower

Gielen Bruckner cycle 20 Euros
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-2/hnum/2993959


----------



## Bogdan

starthrower said:


> Gielen Bruckner cycle 20 Euros
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-2/hnum/2993959


Did you actually order it? I found that they are not shipping to Canada right now because of covid.


----------



## starthrower

Bogdan said:


> Did you actually order it? I found that they are not shipping to Canada right now because of covid.


No, I didn't. I haven't ordered anything from Presto either. They wanted something like 18 dollars to ship two small box sets.


----------



## Itullian

The new Francois set looks beautifully done.


----------



## Malx

This post will mainly be of interest to UK/Europe based members as I believe Chandos shipping costs for those across the pond are prohibitive.

Chandos are currently offering the very good and well recorded 5 disc Lutolawski series in a clam shell box, with the discs in cardboard sleeves BUT and its a big but with the five original booklets that come with the individual discs for £15 plus P&P.
It is not advertised within their summer sale offer, at least not when I looked, but if you search for it and click on the buy CD tab the price comes up.
I have received mine today after ordering on Monday evening - impressive service.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't heard the Gardner recordings but that looks like a very attractive Luto box!


----------



## mikeh375

darn it. I have about 2/3rds of the music in that collection......hmmmm.


----------



## Knorf

I purchased that Lutosławski box a while back, and it is highly recommendable. I only wish it contained even more of his music, such as the _Livre pour orchestre_. But is unquestionably superb, in both performance and recording and sure to please all fans of Witold's music (and I am one for sure.)


----------



## Malx

I also ordered at the same time the three discs of Gardner's Szymanowski series for a total of £13.50 - thats me done for this month!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos free download choices this month.
https://www.naxos.com/


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Naxos free download choices this month.
> https://www.naxos.com/
> 
> View attachment 141528
> 
> View attachment 141529
> 
> View attachment 141530


Probably go for the Brahms & Schumann, though I don't know if I need _another_ Brahms VC recording. Mostly curious in the Schumann which doesn't get as much love as it probably should.


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect World is offering a free download of Leon Fleisher's album The Journey as a tribute. It's only in MP3:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/...urney-bach-mozart-chopin-stravinsky-beethoven










*Tracklist:*

Bach, J S: Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992 ("Capriccio on the Departure of a Brother")
1. Arioso: Adagio
2. Fughetta
3. Adagissimo
4. Andante
5. Postilion's Aria: Allegro poco
6. Fugue in imitation of the posthorn

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major K282
7. Adagio
8. Menuetto I-II
9. Allegro

Bach, J S: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
10. Fantasy
11. Fugue

12. Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57

Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
13. Hymne
14. Romanza
15. Rondoletto
16. Cadenza finale

17. Beethoven: Für Elise (Bagatelle in A minor, WoO59)


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Classic Select Digital has a free download of a Bach Guild set. I have many of these from other downloads, but still can't argue the price. Warning though, it contains the Beethoven 6th with Boult conducting.

https://classicselectworlddigital.com/


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> ClassicSelect World is offering a free download of Leon Fleisher's album The Journey as a tribute. It's only in MP3:
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/...urney-bach-mozart-chopin-stravinsky-beethoven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tracklist:*
> 
> Bach, J S: Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992 ("Capriccio on the Departure of a Brother")
> 1. Arioso: Adagio
> 2. Fughetta
> 3. Adagissimo
> 4. Andante
> 5. Postilion's Aria: Allegro poco
> 6. Fugue in imitation of the posthorn
> 
> Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major K282
> 7. Adagio
> 8. Menuetto I-II
> 9. Allegro
> 
> Bach, J S: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
> 10. Fantasy
> 11. Fugue
> 
> 12. Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
> 
> Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
> 13. Hymne
> 14. Romanza
> 15. Rondoletto
> 16. Cadenza finale
> 
> 17. Beethoven: Für Elise (Bagatelle in A minor, WoO59)


Pretty good stuff. I lost track of classic Select when they closed down the old site and format.


----------



## jim prideaux

Micheal Gielen's Beethoven cycle is being re released later this month and is on amazonia uk for around 23 quid.....I for one regard this as a right bargain and have it on pre order......


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Naxos free download choices this month.
> https://www.naxos.com/
> 
> View attachment 141528
> 
> View attachment 141529
> 
> View attachment 141530


Here's hoping I get a chance to choose one. I never got the e-mail offer for the guitar albums last month.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jegreenwood said:


> Here's hoping I get a chance to choose one. I never got the e-mail offer for the guitar albums last month.


Hopefully. I had that problem and signed up under a different email account. Seemed to fix the issue.

These three choices are decent. I don't really need the Mozart or Brahms, but don't much care for the Schubert.


----------



## JAS

Itullian said:


> . . . The new Francois set looks beautifully done.


The Francois men seem destined to die young.


----------



## Luchesi

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01AHMMQ0M
for $3.99
Phil From Magnolia
Alfred Brendel's early work while he was still recording for Vanguard and before he joined the Philips label. (As far as I can determine so far these recordings were made in the 1950's - 1960's; Brendel moved to Philips in the 1970's? I'm finding it difficult to pin down the exact dates of these recordings, and Brendel's own website makes very little mention of these early recordings, listing his 'complete discography' without a single mention of his Vox or Vanguard albums - shameful!)
Nevertheless here they are, whether or not Universal Classics wants to acknowledge them or not! As I am able to determine recording dates and venues I will add that information here, but to begin with I've put together a complete listing of the works and composers since some of that information is not given here on Amazon, per normal practice.
Recordings are very good considering the age, and as always these bargain collections are well worth the modest outlay.
Details of the music included, 69 tracks totaling 5 hours and 19 minutes according to my iTunes library (performances by Alfred Brendel on solo piano unless otherwise noted):
track number, followed by composer and work
- 1-6: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E Flat Major, K. 271, and Piano Concerto No. 14 in E Flat Major, K. 449, performed by Brendel with the I Solisti di Zagreb and Antonio Janigro.
- 7-9: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sonata in A Minor, K. 310
- 10: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Fantasy in C Minor, K. 396
- 11: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Rondo in A Minor, K. 511
- 12-21: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Variations in D Major on a Theme by Duport, K. 573

- 22-24: Robert Schumann: Fantasie, Op. 17
- 25-37: Robert Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13

- 38: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major, Op. 53
- 39: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in C Minor, Op. 40, No. 2
- 40: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in F Sharp Minor, Op. 44
- 41: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise-Fantasie, Op. 61
- 42-43: Frédéric Chopin: Andante Spianato and Grand Polonaise, Op. 22

- 44-47: Franz Schubert: Sonata in C Minor, D. 958
- 48-49: Franz Schubert: Sonata in C Major, D. 840
- 50-62: Franz Schubert: German Dances, Op. 33, D. 783

- 63-68: Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 2, 3, 8, 13, 15, 17
- 69: Franz Liszt: two csárdás, S.225: csárdás obstinée


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Luchesi said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01AHMMQ0M
> for $3.99
> Phil From Magnolia
> Alfred Brendel's early work while he was still recording for Vanguard and before he joined the Philips label. (As far as I can determine so far these recordings were made in the 1950's - 1960's; Brendel moved to Philips in the 1970's? I'm finding it difficult to pin down the exact dates of these recordings, and Brendel's own website makes very little mention of these early recordings, listing his 'complete discography' without a single mention of his Vox or Vanguard albums - shameful!)
> Nevertheless here they are, whether or not Universal Classics wants to acknowledge them or not! As I am able to determine recording dates and venues I will add that information here, but to begin with I've put together a complete listing of the works and composers since some of that information is not given here on Amazon, per normal practice.
> Recordings are very good considering the age, and as always these bargain collections are well worth the modest outlay.
> Details of the music included, 69 tracks totaling 5 hours and 19 minutes according to my iTunes library (performances by Alfred Brendel on solo piano unless otherwise noted):
> track number, followed by composer and work
> - 1-6: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E Flat Major, K. 271, and Piano Concerto No. 14 in E Flat Major, K. 449, performed by Brendel with the I Solisti di Zagreb and Antonio Janigro.
> - 7-9: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sonata in A Minor, K. 310
> - 10: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Fantasy in C Minor, K. 396
> - 11: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Rondo in A Minor, K. 511
> - 12-21: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Variations in D Major on a Theme by Duport, K. 573
> 
> - 22-24: Robert Schumann: Fantasie, Op. 17
> - 25-37: Robert Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13
> 
> - 38: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major, Op. 53
> - 39: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in C Minor, Op. 40, No. 2
> - 40: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise in F Sharp Minor, Op. 44
> - 41: Frédéric Chopin: Polonaise-Fantasie, Op. 61
> - 42-43: Frédéric Chopin: Andante Spianato and Grand Polonaise, Op. 22
> 
> - 44-47: Franz Schubert: Sonata in C Minor, D. 958
> - 48-49: Franz Schubert: Sonata in C Major, D. 840
> - 50-62: Franz Schubert: German Dances, Op. 33, D. 783
> 
> - 63-68: Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 2, 3, 8, 13, 15, 17
> - 69: Franz Liszt: two csárdás, S.225: csárdás obstinée


Ah, they have raised the price a little. Still well worth it. I purchased for around $2. I'm not the biggest Brendel fan, but do like his playing for the most part.


----------



## KenOC

This interesting Ondine album is free from Naxos's "Classical Independent Labels" mailing this month:










I think you can get it at *this URL*.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> This interesting Ondine album is free from Naxos's "Classical Independent Labels" mailing this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can get it at *this URL*.


Broken link on that image.

Here it is:


----------



## smithson

Another ClassicSelect World free download... the Big Americana Box:










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-americana-box-7-hour-digital-download

Lots of Bernstein and Copland on this one.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> Another ClassicSelect World free download... the Big Americana Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-americana-box-7-hour-digital-download
> 
> Lots of Bernstein and Copland on this one.


One of the few Bach Guild I have never looked at. Some unique things here.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Broken link on that image.
> 
> Here it is:


I have to speak up for this one. Nice stuff. Not earth shattering Beethovenish or Mozartian. But more Grieg/Sibelius like. Fine, pleasurable listening.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> This interesting Ondine album is free from Naxos's "Classical Independent Labels" mailing this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can get it at *this URL*.


I usually pass on the downloads, but the clips on this were interesting, so I downloaded. Very nice music. Enjoyed it. Will listen again sometime.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I can echo the enthusiasm for Toivo Kuula. A very good composer, and a very fine Finn. Died tragically young, aged 34, an unfortunate victim of the Finnish Civil War.


----------



## Manxfeeder

smithson said:


> Another ClassicSelect World free download... the Big Americana Box:
> 
> Lots of Bernstein and Copland on this one.


Thanks! I didn't know they did one of these of American composers.


----------



## KenOC

smithson said:


> Another ClassicSelect World free download... the Big Americana Box:
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-americana-box-7-hour-digital-download
> 
> Lots of Bernstein and Copland on this one.


Free and an easy download. Lot of stuff here, and lots that is new to me. Huzzah, and thanks!


----------



## KenOC

Yet another freebie from Naxos:


----------



## CnC Bartok

KenOC said:


> Yet another freebie from Naxos:


Never heard of Mr Swiss Happy, but I've downloaded those Quartets, and they're pretty good!


----------



## Granate

*Qobuz has changed the offer from 30 to 80% off on all Pentatone releases.* Including Hires. Crazy bargains in 24bit 96 for 4€ a CD. Sometimes a Wagner opera in 24/96 for 4€.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Granate said:


> *Qobuz has changed the offer from 30 to 80% off on all Pentatone releases.* Including Hires. Crazy bargains in 24bit 96 for 4€ a CD. Sometimes a Wagner opera in 24/96 for 4€.


This Bach Cello Suites recording becomes$2.39 US. Great bargain for a highly thought of recording.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

With all the free offerings and low cost bargains this month, I have a back log of listening.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Oldhoosierdude said:


> With all the free offerings and low cost bargains this month, I have a back log of listening.


First World Problems, eh? :tiphat:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Yet another free offering from https://www.classicselectworld.com/. I believe you must sign up for the email alerts/newletter.

Here is the blurb on the freebie:

"And keeping with our Sunday tradition in this month of August, we're offering a free digital download from The Bach Guild. This week we're offering a late summer treat - a collection of Spanish music, mainly for solo guitar and for orchestra."








There are also deals on DG/Decca CD box sets.


----------



## smithson

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Yet another free offering from https://www.classicselectworld.com/. I believe you must sign up for the email alerts/newletter..


They've got it linked on their front page now, so you don't even need to sign up for the newsletter:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-big-box-of-spanish-music


----------



## Chopin Suey

Supraphon has one of the gems from their catalogue available for free download in CD-quality FLAC on their digital music store: the Pavel Haas Quartet playing Dvorak String Quartets #12 & 13.

You do have to make a (free) account to download it. This was a Gramophone Record of the Year award winner, if that matters to anyone


----------



## Merl

Chopin Suey said:


> Supraphon has one of the gems from their catalogue available for free download in CD-quality FLAC on their digital music store: the Pavel Haas Quartet playing Dvorak String Quartets #12 & 13.
> 
> You do have to make a (free) account to download it. This was a Gramophone Record of the Year award winner, if that matters to anyone


And its a superb recording. Get it!


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> And its a superb recording. Get it!


I'm on it. Good tip!


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> And its a superb recording. Get it!


B****r bought it last month


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> B****r bought it last month


Then you subsidized the rest of us. :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chopin Suey said:


> Supraphon has one of the gems from their catalogue available for free download in CD-quality FLAC on their digital music store: the Pavel Haas Quartet playing Dvorak String Quartets #12 & 13.
> 
> You do have to make a (free) account to download it. This was a Gramophone Record of the Year award winner, if that matters to anyone


Doesn't seem to be free anymore. I bought it about three years ago, so no difference for me. It's a fabulous Performance, in my humble opinion .......


----------



## D Smith

HenryPenfold said:


> Doesn't seem to be free anymore. I bought it about three years ago, so no difference for me. It's a fabulous Performance, in my humble opinion .......


Agreed. I paid full price and definitely worth every penny or koruna.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

HenryPenfold said:


> Doesn't seem to be free anymore. I bought it about three years ago, so no difference for me. It's a fabulous Performance, in my humble opinion .......


It worked for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Doesn't seem to be free anymore. I bought it about three years ago, so no difference for me. It's a fabulous Performance, in my humble opinion .......


I wonder what happened on your end. I just checked, and it's still free.


----------



## vincula

*G R E A T * :clap:

Have just downloaded it.

Thanks a lot!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rach Man

I recently bought my first downloads from Qobuz. They had a great sale on PentaTone downloads. But I didn’t realize that the sale was to end soon. My bad.
Do any of you know how often Qobuz has these types of sales?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is Qobuz anyway? 

Can I get obscure Sonnambula or L'amico Fritz recordings there?


----------



## david johnson

I just received a 20-dc set of Bach sacred cantatas. Fritz Werner/SW German Chamber Orchestra/Erato. It's one dollar per cd at ArkivMusic. Contains booklet.


----------



## CnC Bartok

SixFootScowl said:


> What is Qobuz anyway?
> 
> Can I get obscure Sonnambula or L'amico Fritz recordings there?


34 Sonnambulas, 9 Fritzes, according to my quick search, for downloading. Some labels are better value than the big players...


----------



## Rach Man

CnC Bartok said:


> 34 Sonnambulas, 9 Fritzes, according to my quick search, for downloading. Some labels are better value than the big players...


 CnC Bartok, do you know how often Qobuz has those great sales on downloads?


----------



## flamencosketches

Rach Man said:


> CnC Bartok, do you know how often Qobuz has those great sales on downloads?


I'm not CNC Bartok, but they have sales all the time, for maybe a month at a time on a given label. They had a great Orfeo sale back in July-August; I got the whole Krauss Ring cycle for $10. They had a great Naxos sale for a while, whole albums for $3 or so, on almost the entire label catalogue.


----------



## Rach Man

flamencosketches said:


> I'm not CNC Bartok, but they have sales all the time, for maybe a month at a time on a given label. They had a great Orfeo sale back in July-August; I got the whole Krauss Ring cycle for $10. They had a great Naxos sale for a while, whole albums for $3 or so, on almost the entire label catalogue.


Thanks for the reply. Had I known that the sale would end so soon, I would have bought 6-10 more downloads.

I appreciate your response. I will be on the lookout for their sales.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rach Man said:


> I appreciate your response. I will be on the lookout for their sales.


And let us know what you find.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Rach Man said:


> Thanks for the reply. Had I known that the sale would end so soon, I would have bought 6-10 more downloads.
> 
> I appreciate your response. I will be on the lookout for their sales.


It normally says somewhere how long the reductions are valid for


----------



## SixFootScowl

CnC Bartok said:


> 34 Sonnambulas, 9 Fritzes, according to my quick search, for downloading. Some labels are better value than the big players...


Thanks. I just went on and the search feature is a bit broad, it brought up a lot more than Fritz, but I did see some commercial releases. I am looking beyond commercial. Will have to look more later when I have a bit more time to browse.


----------



## ELbowe

Chopin Suey said:


> Pavel Haas Quartet playing Dvorak String Quartets #12 & 13


Many thanks for the info just downloaded, first class!!


----------



## Rach Man

Mathias Broucek said:


> It normally says somewhere how long the reductions are valid for


I realize that now. And it makes sense. But, at the time, I didn't look for an expiration date.



> Originally Posted by *Manxfeeder*: And let us know what you find.


I will. I would have picked up two or three Julia Fischer violin concertos. So, I'll be on the lookout for those when they go on sale.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Qobuz is fairly generous with occasional give aways.


----------



## CnC Bartok

ELbowe said:


> Many thanks for the info just downloaded, first class!!


I downloaded that one for free as well, and yes it's really first class, up there with the Italianos in The American.

Keep an eye out for an email from Supraphonline, as they told me that, having done so, I was entitled to 20% off my next purchase, gave me a discount code. It's all in Czech, divný jazyk, but you'll get the gist!


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> I'm not CNC Bartok, but they have sales all the time, for maybe a month at a time on a given label. They had a great Orfeo sale back in July-August; I got the whole Krauss Ring cycle for $10. They had a great Naxos sale for a while, whole albums for $3 or so, on almost the entire label catalogue.


They also had some very interesting freebies, which I believe they occasionally throw out there, not just a "covid giveaway". Herreweghe in Beethoven and Schubert, and some Buxtehude choral music that's a bit of an eye-opener.

No, you're not CnC Bartok, but I'll reluctantly allow the occasional individual to speak in my name. See, told you I would have to work on improving my patronising tone!! :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> They also had some very interesting freebies, which I believe they occasionally throw out there, not just a "covid giveaway". Herreweghe in Beethoven and Schubert, and some Buxtehude choral music that's a bit of an eye-opener.
> 
> No, you're not CnC Bartok, but I'll reluctantly allow the occasional individual to speak in my name. See, told you I would have to work on improving my patronising tone!! :tiphat:


Man, I had downloaded that Buxtehude cantatas when it was free on Qobuz, and somehow I managed to delete it! Pretty upset about that one.


----------



## smithson

flamencosketches said:


> Man, I had downloaded that Buxtehude cantatas when it was free on Qobuz, and somehow I managed to delete it! Pretty upset about that one.


You should be able to re-download anything you've downloaded if you log into your Qobuz account and go to the "My Purchases" section.


----------



## jimsumner

david johnson said:


> I just received a 20-dc set of Bach sacred cantatas. Fritz Werner/SW German Chamber Orchestra/Erato. It's one dollar per cd at ArkivMusic. Contains booklet.


Does the booklet contain texts and translations?


----------



## CnC Bartok

smithson said:


> You should be able to re-download anything you've downloaded if you log into your Qobuz account and go to the "My Purchases" section.


Indeed. The Buxtehude is still in my purchases section, even though it was free.

At the moment Qobuz have 50% off the Evidence label (one I am totally unfamiliar with!.....)


----------



## Eclectic Al

I've been busy on Supraphon lately, gathering old box sets (in FLAC form) for 199 Czech Kroner. That is £6.77 at the moment - now sure about dollars and Euros. Apologies if these have been discussed before on this thread.

Anyway, you can have 67 discs worth of Boulez recordings for £6.77, so roughly 10p per disc. Levit's Beethoven sonatas, is the same price, as an incomplete collection of Beethoven sonatas by Perahia. Also Andre Watts complete Columbia recordings (12 discs), Reiner's CSO recordings on RCA (63 discs), Claudio Arrau on RCA Victor and Columbia (12 discs), Giuini's Sony recordings (22 discs), and Steven Isserlis' RCA recordings (12 discs).

There are doubtless others kicking around at the 199 price, and admittedly some are old, and the download process can be clunky. It seems to fail for me quite often unless you download one disc at a time (which will be fun with the Boulez and Reiner sets), and I've also found that the zip archive can unzip oddly depending on which unzipping software you use. Oh, and you need a fair amount of facility at editing Tags to tidy them for use in your library software of choice. I'm not sure if some geographies can't access the site either. Some "discs" are not well filled either, but that probably reflects the way things were cut up from the days of LPs.

Still, massively cheap.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Eclectic Al said:


> I've been busy on Supraphon lately, gathering old box sets (in FLAC form) for 199 Czech Kroner. That is £6.77 at the moment - now sure about dollars and Euros. Apologies if these have been discussed before on this thread.
> 
> Anyway, you can have 67 discs worth of Boulez recordings for £6.77, so roughly 10p per disc. Levit's Beethoven sonatas, is the same price, as an incomplete collection of Beethoven sonatas by Perahia. Also Andre Watts complete Columbia recordings (12 discs), Reiner's CSO recordings on RCA (63 discs), Claudio Arrau on RCA Victor and Columbia (12 discs), Giuini's Sony recordings (22 discs), and Steven Isserlis' RCA recordings (12 discs).
> 
> There are doubtless others kicking around at the 199 price, and admittedly some are old, and the download process can be clunky. It seems to fail for me quite often unless you download one disc at a time (which will be fun with the Boulez and Reiner sets), and I've also found that the zip archive can unzip oddly depending on which unzipping software you use. Oh, and you need a fair amount of facility at editing Tags to tidy them for use in your library software of choice. I'm not sure if some geographies can't access the site either. Some "discs" are not well filled either, but that probably reflects the way things were cut up from the days of LPs.
> 
> Still, massively cheap.


We found these a couple of months ago, see page 100ish onwards on this thread. It might help you with the unzipping issues we all had!

Great value, indeed. I bought the Reiner, Levit and Giulini boxes, and also the Saraste Sibelius recordings. There are some proper gems from the Supraphon back catalogue to snap up too.


----------



## david johnson

No. It does have the track lists, performers, etc.


----------



## david johnson

jimsumner said:


> Does the booklet contain texts and translations?


No. It does have track lists, performers, etc.


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> Indeed. The Buxtehude is still in my purchases section, even though it was free.
> 
> At the moment Qobuz have 50% off the Evidence label (one I am totally unfamiliar with!.....)


 Why didn't I think to check that. I probably figured it wouldn't be there since I didn't pay anything for it, but lo and behold. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

CnC Bartok said:


> Great value, indeed. I bought the Reiner, Levit and Giulini boxes, and also the Saraste Sibelius recordings. There are some proper gems from the Supraphon back catalogue to snap up too.


How is Guilini? I was considering that, but the sound clips turned me away. They sounded like everything he conducted was too slow.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Manxfeeder said:


> How is Guilini? I was considering that, but the sound clips turned me away. They sounded like everything he conducted was too slow.


I think you have to be in the mood! Giulini can always sound slow if you're feeling less charitable, or he can sound as if he's in communion with God if you're a fan. I'll be honest and say I enjoyed the content of the London EMI box more; for instance I did find his Beethoven 1 to 8 not as engaging as others I have heard, and the Mozart is either as elegant as it gets, or as dull as hell, I haven't worked out which yet!
.....the orchestral playing is astoundingly good though.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> Why didn't I think to check that. I probably figured it wouldn't be there since I didn't pay anything for it, but lo and behold. Thanks!


Embarrassed to admit that this download constitutes my entire Buxtehude collection....


----------



## jimsumner

david johnson said:


> No. It does have track lists, performers, etc.


Thanks. I'm told that my reply has to have 15 characters. I trust this covers this.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Music Brainz Picard will complete the track and album info for the majority of Supraphon downloads. I'm working my way through the Gould box at the moment. It's a bit of a pain but for less than 7 quid you can't really grumble...


----------



## smithson

Another free download:










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-romantic-composers-box-9-hour-digital-download


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> Another free download:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-romantic-composers-box-9-hour-digital-download


This is worth the effort. A good collection.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Mathias Broucek said:


> Music Brainz Picard will complete the track and album info for the majority of Supraphon downloads. I'm working my way through the Gould box at the moment. It's a bit of a pain but for less than 7 quid you can't really grumble...


Thanks to everyone on the forum who has pointed me toward the Supraphon downloads. I listen to my downloaded music on Swinsian on a MacBook. My Internet connection is, well, slow or average. In fast.com, it tells me it is generally around 2 Mbps. I have to download the discs individually. I gave up on asking for multiple disc downloads. They just never completed.

The tagging is pretty bad, and Supraphon has renumbered all the discs in the sets I have bought. I am getting fairly good at using Picard, but if anyone has suggestions as to how to make the disc downloads more usable with less work, I'd appreciate it.

Just so you know my biases: I hate to type. I don't like the Composer name in the Artist field. I want to find my music easily and when it is playing I want to easily see the important info: Composer, Performer, Album, exactly what work the track comes from as it is standardly identified. I do keep my music files fairly well organized in folders with names that indicate what the track is, but I don't really use folders or filenames to find anything. I rely on tags.

If anyone has ideas on how to make all that incredible music on Supraphon more usable, with less work, let me know!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This is worth the effort. A good collection.


I've needed to get the Goldmark symphony, so that's worth the download alone. :tiphat:


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Sondersdorf said:


> Thanks to everyone on the forum who has pointed me toward the Supraphon downloads. I listen to my downloaded music on Swinsian on a MacBook. My Internet connection is, well, slow or average. In fast.com, it tells me it is generally around 2 Mbps. I have to download the discs individually. I gave up on asking for multiple disc downloads. They just never completed.
> 
> The tagging is pretty bad, and Supraphon has renumbered all the discs in the sets I have bought. I am getting fairly good at using Picard, but if anyone has suggestions as to how to make the disc downloads more usable with less work, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Just so you know my biases: I hate to type. I don't like the Composer name in the Artist field. I want to find my music easily and when it is playing I want to easily see the important info: Composer, Performer, Album, exactly what work the track comes from as it is standardly identified. I do keep my music files fairly well organized in folders with names that indicate what the track is, but I don't really use folders or filenames to find anything. I rely on tags.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on how to make all that incredible music on Supraphon more usable, with less work, let me know!


The fact that the disc numbers are different to the original is REALLY annoying.... Picard at least lets you get track names which are a complete pain to type in. But I find that even GOOD download providers with decent metadata/tags (eclassical, chandos) don't necessarily follow my own preferred protocols so some editing is inevitable to ensure consistency (I have a large collection).


----------



## annaw

Mathias Broucek said:


> The fact that the disc numbers are different to the original is REALLY annoying.... Picard at least lets you get track names which are a complete pain to type in. But I find that even GOOD download providers with decent metadata/tags (eclassical, chandos) don't necessarily follow my own preferred protocols so some editing is inevitable to ensure consistency (I have a large collection).


You can make Picard rename the files as MusicBee does as well, so you don't have to type in anything if, that's what you mean.

For me it's: Picard -> Preferences... -> File Naming. Then you are able to type in a formula which Picard uses to name the files based on your metadata. I have %artist% - %album% %tracknumber% - %title% at the moment but it also depends on you metadata (I, for example, have the composer's name in the Artist field etc.) Whenever you save the metadata of the tracks, it automatically changes the file names as well.

I find the Boulez box tedious to work through because Picard doesn't have its full metadata and thus I probably have to start doing all of it manually .


----------



## frankreedy

I have an Excel spreadsheet exported from MediaMonkey with all my hard hand-entered metadata for the Boulez on it that might help those struggling to get it themselves. What's the best way of getting it to people who want it? I can post a OneDrive link.


----------



## Bogdan

The complete Swarowsky Ring on Presto for a song:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8634814--wagner-der-ring-des-nibelungen


----------



## joen_cph

Not in all countries, it seems; no admission via the link from Denmark, for example, the price is around 50 Euros for a CD version, no download.


----------



## annaw

frankreedy said:


> I have an Excel spreadsheet exported from MediaMonkey with all my hard hand-entered metadata for the Boulez on it that might help those struggling to get it themselves. What's the best way of getting it to people who want it? I can post a OneDrive link.


That would be absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Sondersdorf

frankreedy said:


> I have an Excel spreadsheet exported from MediaMonkey with all my hard hand-entered metadata for the Boulez on it that might help those struggling to get it themselves. What's the best way of getting it to people who want it? I can post a OneDrive link.


I'm relatively new on this forum. I could post my cross reference of Supraphon disc numbers to original release numbers, too. Where is the best place to put files to share with other forum members?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sondersdorf said:


> Thanks to everyone on the forum who has pointed me toward the Supraphon downloads. I listen to my downloaded music on Swinsian on a MacBook. My Internet connection is, well, slow or average. In fast.com, it tells me it is generally around 2 Mbps. I have to download the discs individually. I gave up on asking for multiple disc downloads. They just never completed.
> 
> The tagging is pretty bad, and Supraphon has renumbered all the discs in the sets I have bought. I am getting fairly good at using Picard, but if anyone has suggestions as to how to make the disc downloads more usable with less work, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Just so you know my biases: I hate to type. I don't like the Composer name in the Artist field. I want to find my music easily and when it is playing I want to easily see the important info: Composer, Performer, Album, exactly what work the track comes from as it is standardly identified. I do keep my music files fairly well organized in folders with names that indicate what the track is, but I don't really use folders or filenames to find anything. I rely on tags.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on how to make all that incredible music on Supraphon more usable, with less work, let me know!


I made one purchase with them and one free download, it was a lot of work to straighten it all out. Not sure I will purchase again.


----------



## frankreedy

annaw said:


> That would be absolutely wonderful!


Let me know if this helps anyone. I don't have all the Supraphon bargains but I have a half a dozen so could do the same for the others.

https://1drv.ms/x/s!AkT8su6xXDiWlL585VEPWtjbKHQa9g?e=MdiWRs


----------



## annaw

frankreedy said:


> Let me know if this helps anyone. I don't have all the Supraphon bargains but I have a half a dozen so could do the same for the others.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/x/s!AkT8su6xXDiWlL585VEPWtjbKHQa9g?e=MdiWRs


Huge thanks! This is wonderful.


----------



## Sondersdorf

frankreedy said:


> I have an Excel spreadsheet exported from MediaMonkey with all my hard hand-entered metadata for the Boulez on it that might help those struggling to get it themselves. What's the best way of getting it to people who want it? I can post a OneDrive link.


I would greatly appreciate it if you would post a link. I see in the FAQs that you can attach a file to a post, also. If you have anything that matches Supraphon Disc Numbers to Orignal Release Disc Numbers, that would be a big help, too.


----------



## Sondersdorf

*Disc cross reference to Supraphon Glenn Gould Set*

I bought Glenn Gould's 81 disc, Remastered - The Complete Columbia Album Collection from Supraphon as FLAC downloads. I can only download one disc at a time and Supraphon's Disc Numbers do not match the original disc numbers. I have attached a spreadsheet that shows what I have figured out so far.


----------



## frankreedy

I have created spreadsheets with the details of the Abbado, Malcolm Arnold, Yuri Bashmet, Boulez, Flute Concertos (Galway), Hildegard of Bingen, Stephen Isserlis, Ligeti, Fritz Reiner, Trinity College Early Music and Yo-Yo Ma Classic Albums box sets from Supraphon. They are in a folder that has the following OneDrive link:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AkT8su6xXDiWlL8rUPp18Y2FIOA0sw?e=TAQH2I
Hope you can view these and that they are helpful. They're the only ones of the Supraphon bargains I bought so I can't help on the others.


----------



## frankreedy

Also meant to say that Presto Classical have complete listings for all the Sony box sets so if you can't find the data elsewhere, try looking on their site.


----------



## Caroline

frankreedy said:


> I have an Excel spreadsheet exported from MediaMonkey with all my hard hand-entered metadata for the Boulez on it that might help those struggling to get it themselves. What's the best way of getting it to people who want it? I can post a OneDrive link.


Thanks for sharing your work - whether one collects Berg or Debussy - it's a nice way to organize and track. My xlsx is a mess.... - it has added columns for 'have', 'want to acquire', 'year published by composer,' and other historical notes...Yours is a nice clean piece.


----------



## frankreedy

Caroline said:


> Thanks for sharing your work - whether one collects Berg or Debussy - it's a nice way to organize and track. My xlsx is a mess.... - it has added columns for 'have', 'want to acquire', 'year published by composer,' and other historical notes...Yours is a nice clean piece.


That's just an extract - my main database of my MP3 tracks (which I keep in MediaMonkey) has a lot more columns but they wouldn't be of interest to anyone else. I was hoping to help those struggling to add metadata to the Supraphon downloads.

I also have other spreadsheets with wants etc. I'm an accountant by training so doing spreadsheets is like breathing.


----------



## KenOC

New Naxos free downloads (choose one).


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> New Naxos free downloads (choose one).


Sweeeet! Three good choices. Thanks!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> New Naxos free downloads (choose one).


I have the Smetana and Satie. I recommend them. I also have the Grieg, but not these arrangements.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Just bought four more large Sony/RCA box sets from Supraphonline, each for the princely sum of Kcs199, less 20% cashing in my special offer for downloading the Pavel Haas Dvorak quartets, so that's Kcs159 per box, or £5.50/$7.10 per box!

Beethoven Quartets, Guarneri
Beethoven Quartets, Juillard
Pierre Boulez's Alban Berg recordings
Claudio Abbado complete RCA/Sony albums

8 + 8 + 5 + 39 CD's worth of pretty decent stuff!!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have the Smetana and Satie. I recommend them. I also have the Grieg, but not these arrangements.


I got the Naxos Grieg box set very cheaply from Qobuz a while back and it's excellent


----------



## jegreenwood

Mathias Broucek said:


> I got the Naxos Grieg box set very cheaply from Qobuz a while back and it's excellent


Just downloaded the Grieg.


----------



## smithson

Yet another free Bach Guild download from ClassicSelect World... The Big Organ Box:










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-organ-box-6-hour-digital-download

I didn't have this one yet, so can't comment on the contents yet. But it's probably worthwhile.


----------



## KenOC

Got Igor Levit's Beethoven cycle for Kcs199 at the Supraphon site. What a deal! The metadata include movement numbers and tempo markings but are missing the sonata numbers, a nuisance. Took me a while to sort that out.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Me too. I was initially put off buying Levit's Beethoven sonatas because some reviews talked about some excessive speeds. However, at that price I can make up my own mind. I've listened to a few sonatas so far, and enjoyed his playing enormously.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

KenOC said:


> Got Igor Levit's Beethoven cycle for Kcs199 at the Supraphon site. What a deal! The metadata include movement numbers and tempo markings but are missing the sonata numbers, a nuisance. Took me a while to sort that out.


His Goldberg/Diabelli/Rzewski set is the same price


----------



## flamencosketches

Cross posted from the Beethoven sonatas thread



flamencosketches said:


> Paul Lewis's Beethoven cycle (sonatas and concerti) is going for dirt cheap right now on Presto Music, $22 for 14 discs. That's so tempting! Unfortunately I don't really like what I've heard of his work, but now would be the time to jump on it for anyone interested.


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8697364--beethoven-complete-piano-sonatas-concertos

Anyway it sounds like I need to jump on one of these Supraphonline deals that everyone is raving about. How is the sound quality on these downloads? Equivalent to Qobuz "CD quality"?


----------



## Eclectic Al

flamencosketches said:


> Anyway it sounds like I need to jump on one of these Supraphonline deals that everyone is raving about. How is the sound quality on these downloads? Equivalent to Qobuz "CD quality"?


I haven't any complaints. The downside to Supraphon is the lack of tags in the files, and the somewhat flaky download process. For example, I am no fan of Glenn Gould, but could not resist 81 disks (even if some "disks" can be a bit small) for the usual 199 Koruna. However, that meant downloading and unzipping 81 separate files, and then playing with tags to get them in a fit state for MusicBee.
Levit's Beethoven sonatas would be a good way of dipping in: same performer and composer for all pieces (which helps with tags), and what should be great modern sound to use as a check on the Supraphon process.
Most recently I'm listening to Guarneri Quartet versions of Beethoven (earlier recordings, I believe). These claim to be the remastered versions and the sound seems fine to me. (This one was all the quartets for the standard 199 Koruna.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eclectic Al said:


> I haven't any complaints.


I'm curious. I've been downloading in FLAC, but personally, I would prefer mp3 so I can play them in my car stereo. Is there that much of a difference in sound quality between FLAC and mp3?


----------



## Eclectic Al

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm curious. I've been downloading in FLAC, but personally, I would prefer mp3 so I can play them in my car stereo. Is there that much of a difference in sound quality between FLAC and mp3?


I'm no expert on the sound quality difference, but on these 199 Koruna downloads from Supraphon I think they normally price it so that the FLAC download costs the same as mp3 (either is 199), but if you choose FLAC it enables you to download both FLAC and mp3. Hence, twice as much work, but you get access to both.

I guess in your car any difference in sound quality may be difficult to discern, but (as above) if you sometimes listen at home too then you would be able to get the best of both words for no more money, but a bit more effort.


----------



## apricissimus

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm curious. I've been downloading in FLAC, but personally, I would prefer mp3 so I can play them in my car stereo. Is there that much of a difference in sound quality between FLAC and mp3?


There is virtually no difference, as long as the quality of the mp3 is okay. And since it's no longer 1999, and we're typically not downloading mp3's over phone lines (where small file size is important), pretty much any mp3 you buy will be fine. In any case, the ambient noise in your car and even the way the music was originally recorded and mixed will make a far, far bigger difference in sound quality than the file format. So, go with mp3 and rest easy.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm curious. I've been downloading in FLAC, but personally, I would prefer mp3 so I can play them in my car stereo. Is there that much of a difference in sound quality between FLAC and mp3?


I agree that in a car mp3 is fine and may even be preferable as the dynamic range is narrower (meaning you won't lose the quiet bits due to road noise. Only risk is that sometimes gapless playback isn't so good with mp3 (although my car won't handle gapless anyway - grrrr!)

On a decent HiFi or headphones I notice the difference between FLAC and mp3, even if the latter is at 320.

And don't forget you can convert FLAC to Apple Lossless with no loss of SQ if you want to play on an iPod, iPhone or iPad


----------



## thejewk

frankreedy said:


> I have created spreadsheets with the details of the Abbado, Malcolm Arnold, Yuri Bashmet, Boulez, Flute Concertos (Galway), Hildegard of Bingen, Stephen Isserlis, Ligeti, Fritz Reiner, Trinity College Early Music and Yo-Yo Ma Classic Albums box sets from Supraphon. They are in a folder that has the following OneDrive link:
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AkT8su6xXDiWlL8rUPp18Y2FIOA0sw?e=TAQH2I
> Hope you can view these and that they are helpful. They're the only ones of the Supraphon bargains I bought so I can't help on the others.


Thanks for that. Is there a way to import this metadata automatically to the files using software?


----------



## frankreedy

thejewk said:


> Thanks for that. Is there a way to import this metadata automatically to the files using software?


Mediamonkey has an "auto-tag from filename" facility. I've written Excel code in the past that renames an existing filename to something that has some of the metadata but that was for a different purpose so might give you an idea what to do.

FILEPATH = "D:\Music\No"
i = 2
While Sheets(1).Cells(i, 1).Value <> "ZZZZ"
old_name = FILEPATH & Sheets(1).Cells(i, 1).Value
new_name = FILEPATH & Sheets(1).Cells(i, 2).Value & "-" & Sheets(1).Cells(i, 1).Value
Name old_name As new_name
i = i + 1
Wend

This goes through a list of existing filenames and adds one of the columns of matching metadata on the front. The "-" acts as a separator in MediaMonkey for the autotag process. This loops round until there is a cell with ZZZZ in (which I put at the end as a stop).

This won't work without some effort on the spreadsheets I've given but might give you an idea as to how to automate it. Others might be able to offer other suggestions.


----------



## thejewk

frankreedy said:


> This won't work without some effort on the spreadsheets I've given but might give you an idea as to how to automate it. Others might be able to offer other suggestions.


Many thanks, I'll have a play around with MediaMonkey and see what I can manage. Cheers


----------



## Helgi

Eclectic Al said:


> I haven't any complaints. The downside to Supraphon is the lack of tags in the files, and the somewhat flaky download process.


I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but heads up with the big boxes: I found out there were some tracks missing from the Boulez box (I downloaded it one CD at a time). Typically the last track on a CD was missing, which would be very frustrating to discover in a few years when I actually listen to the stuff!

So you need to go over all the files and track listings to make sure that nothing is missing, and then download the missing tracks manually.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The Ligeti Masterworks download is $10 at Amazon. If you want to expand your horizons or just scare your cat, this is a relatively inexpensive way to do it.


----------



## thejewk

That's a superb set Manxfeeder, I have it with the old box and artwork. For $10 it's a steal. Combined with The Ligeti Project set, you end up with almost everything in excellent quality.


----------



## Bogdan

A superb live Nozze di Figaro as a free download at operadepot.com.


----------



## ELbowe

Eclectic Al said:


> I haven't any complaints. The downside to Supraphon is the lack of tags in the files, and the somewhat flaky download process. For example, I am no fan of Glenn Gould, but could not resist 81 disks (even if some "disks" can be a bit small) for the usual 199 Koruna. However, that meant downloading and unzipping 81 separate files, and then playing with tags to get them in a fit state for MusicBee.
> Levit's Beethoven sonatas would be a good way of dipping in: same performer and composer for all pieces (which helps with tags), and what should be great modern sound to use as a check on the Supraphon process.
> Most recently I'm listening to Guarneri Quartet versions of Beethoven (earlier recordings, I believe). These claim to be the remastered versions and the sound seems fine to me. (This one was all the quartets for the standard 199 Koruna.)


I too purchased the Gould set and yes it is a tremendous bargain *however..*..it was a horrendous task downloading with what seemed constant errors (gave up and downloaded single discs) dealing with errors in ITunes (file name errors) I had to rename about 2/3rds of the files for Itunes fit and then sorting out the files (unrecognizable to me) vs the official original CDs. I cant blame all of this on Supraphon but why cant they keep the same order as the original box??? Also disc #44 (official) (download (#30) "Slaughterhouse Five" soundtrack only piece ("Brandenburg" (Casals)) that wasn't recorded available from other Gould sources. The number of hours spent on this is embarrassing !


----------



## ELbowe

Sondersdorf said:


> I bought Glenn Gould's 81 disc, Remastered - The Complete Columbia Album Collection from Supraphon as FLAC downloads. I can only download one disc at a time and Supraphon's Disc Numbers do not match the original disc numbers. I have attached a spreadsheet that shows what I have figured out so far.


AGGGHHHHHHH!! If I had only read this post before I spent hours on the same exercise!! Well done you!!! Thanks


----------



## ELbowe

Mathias Broucek said:


> There Is something called Music Brainz Picard thar can identify albums with no metadata. I just put the Levit Beethoven in and IT WORKS!!!!


Hello Mathias! Sorry for the late question to your post....for three days I have played (?) with the download and sorting of the Gould box set. It is great value however as a tech idiot I never heard of Picard so after reading your experience I downloaded it and tried one of the downloads from the Gould project without success. I tried zipped, unzipped but no luck. What my initial experience showed I had to truncate the file name after unzipping before I could load it into ITunes and from there I laboured through sorting the files vs original designations ..wow that was a slog. I didn't know about tags so I if you could let me know briefly your process. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

$20 on amazon. The best Beethoven symphony cycle in superb sound.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> $20 on amazon. The best Beethoven symphony cycle in superb sound.
> 
> View attachment 143169


A lot of people give this high marks. Good price!


----------



## thejewk

Helgi said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but heads up with the big boxes: I found out there were some tracks missing from the Boulez box (I downloaded it one CD at a time). Typically the last track on a CD was missing, which would be very frustrating to discover in a few years when I actually listen to the stuff!
> 
> So you need to go over all the files and track listings to make sure that nothing is missing, and then download the missing tracks manually.


Further to this, were you downloading FLAC or MP3?

I grabbed the Gould set in FLAC and it is missing a bunch of tracks. I did the Boulez today in MP3, and all of the tracks were present in each ZIP file. I suspect that the FLACs are just really poorly packaged.


----------



## smithson

thejewk said:


> I grabbed the Gould set in FLAC and it is missing a bunch of tracks.


I got the Gould set in FLAC as well. Regarding the missing tracks, I went through and checked each one, and in every case the missing tracks were of recordings that also appear elsewhere in the box set. So for example the first 3 tracks of Disc 23, which are supposed to be Schoenberg's 3 Piano Pieces, op. 11, are missing, but those same recordings are included on Disc 7. Same type of thing for all the other missing tracks too.

So ultimately no recordings are missing from the Gould box. It's pretty strange they didn't include the duplicates like normal though.


----------



## ELbowe

smithson said:


> I got the Gould set in FLAC as well. Regarding the missing tracks, I went through and checked each one, and in every case the missing tracks were of recordings that also appear elsewhere in the box set. So for example the first 3 tracks of Disc 23, which are supposed to be Schoenberg's 3 Piano Pieces, op. 11, are missing, but those same recordings are included on Disc 7. Same type of thing for all the other missing tracks too.
> 
> So ultimately no recordings are missing from the Gould box. It's pretty strange they didn't include the duplicates like normal though.


Thanks ..i'll check that....also I am sure you noticed Disc #44 (original box set numbers ) which is the soundtrack for "Slaughterhouse Five" the Supra site disc #30 has only has one track : Brandenburg Concerto No.4 (Pablo Casals)..the rest as you say are elsewhere i.e. Goldberg etc., I am now working through Boulez box.


----------



## Helgi

thejewk said:


> Further to this, were you downloading FLAC or MP3?
> 
> I grabbed the Gould set in FLAC and it is missing a bunch of tracks. I did the Boulez today in MP3, and all of the tracks were present in each ZIP file. I suspect that the FLACs are just really poorly packaged.


Yeah, I got the FLAC files. Seems like they put up a _very_ basic automated ripping-and-packaging process, pushed play and then went home for the day and forgot all about it.

And since we're still talking about these deals, I guess Sony hasn't yet issued a cease and desist? I don't want to go to Supraphonline to check because I'm afraid I'll buy more.


----------



## ELbowe

Helgi said:


> Yeah, I got the FLAC files. Seems like they put up a _very_ basic automated ripping-and-packaging process, pushed play and then went home for the day and forgot all about it.
> 
> And since we're still talking about these deals, I guess Sony hasn't yet issued a cease and desist? I don't want to go to Supraphonline to check because I'm afraid I'll buy more.


Good point about Sony....usually they are so protective normally seeing how the shut things down on YouTube very quickly if there is any doubt. Your comment makes me wonder if I should giddy-up and finish the Boulez download!!!...Another great package! ...may be a long night!!


----------



## hoodjem

Big Bruno Walter box set: everything he ever recorded for CBS (1940-1962). 
https://www.hifiplus.com/articles/bruno-walter-the-complete-columbia-album-edition/

https://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter...r&qid=1600436649&sprefix=Bruno,aps,190&sr=8-1

$159.82 for 77 CDs. That works out to be $2.08 per CD.


----------



## smithson

Even more free downloads at ClassicSelect, the Little Big Ravel Box and the Big Jewish Music Box...

Not sure if the Jewish box really is classical music though, from a look at the track list. But I already have the Ravel box and I found it worthwhile.










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-big-ravel-box-2-hours-digital-download










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-jewish-music-box-9-hour-digital-download


----------



## frankreedy

smithson said:


> Even more free downloads at ClassicSelect, the Little Big Ravel Box and the Big Jewish Music Box...
> 
> Not sure if the Jewish box really is classical music though, from a look at the track list. But I already have the Ravel box and I found it worthwhile.


A lot of the tracks are classically trained singers with orchestras so although traditional melodies, it's done in a "classical" way. Some of the other tracks are much closer to folk music performances.


----------



## jegreenwood

frankreedy said:


> A lot of the tracks are classically trained singers with orchestras so although traditional melodies, it's done in a "classical" way. Some of the other tracks are much closer to folk music performances.


But nothing from _Fiddler on the Roof_ 

Actually I noticed Herschel Bernardi sings on several tracks. He was the second Tevye on Broadway.


----------



## Granate

Amazon Germany has quite nice prices for some *complete CD sets.* I bought some and I don't think I regret.

Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein Sony Original Jackets - 20€
Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein DG - 26€
Mahler Symphonies: Sinopoli Philharmonia Orchestra Eloquence - 11€
*Mahler Symphonies: Bertini Kolner Rundfunk EMI - 28€*
Bruckner Symphonies: Jochum Staatskapelle Dresden - 13€
Bruckner Symphonies: Chailly Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam Eloquence - 14€
Bruckner Symphonies: Wand Berliner Philharmoniker - 23€
Dvorak Symphonies: Kubelík Berliner Philharmoniker - 10€
Beethoven Symphonies: Böhm Wiener Philharmoniker - 19€
Beethoven Symphonies: Karajan Berliner Philharmoniker 60s (90s RE) - 15€
Mozart concertos and piano sonatas: Clara Haskil Eloquence - 9€

Tell me if you can find great products for a bargain price like these.

I've been checking what were my thoughts about the Bertini Mahler cycle. I would suggest that someone purchases it before I fall into temptation. I don't think I really need it but I've spent a lot of money lately.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Granate said:


> Amazon Germany has quite nice prices for some *complete CD sets.* I bought some and I don't think I regret.
> 
> Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein Sony Original Jackets - 20€
> Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein DG - 26€
> Mahler Symphonies: Sinopoli Philharmonia Orchestra Eloquence - 11€
> *Mahler Symphonies: Bertini Kolner Rundfunk EMI - 28€*
> Bruckner Symphonies: Jochum Staatskapelle Dresden - 13€
> Bruckner Symphonies: Chailly Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam Eloquence - 14€
> Bruckner Symphonies: Wand Berliner Philharmoniker - 23€
> Dvorak Symphonies: Kubelík Berliner Philharmoniker - 10€
> Beethoven Symphonies: Böhm Wiener Philharmoniker - 19€
> Beethoven Symphonies: Karajan Berliner Philharmoniker 60s (90s RE) - 15€
> Mozart concertos and piano sonatas: Clara Haskil Eloquence - 9€
> 
> Tell me if you can find great products for a bargain price like these.
> 
> I've been checking what were my thoughts about the Bertini Mahler cycle. I would suggest that someone purchases it before I fall into temptation. I don't think I really need it but I've spent a lot of money lately.


You should buy the Bertini.....


----------



## Granate

But I already have the Sinopoli  I had been checking my reviews about those cycles and the Bertini had a very interesting playing style for me, really even in all the symphonies, nothing out of place. But on the other hand, the Sinopoli set impressed me in the best and worst sense. I swear that if I had seen that Bertini cycle before the Sinopoli for 11€, I would have pulled the Bertini. I'm really satisfied with my Mahler collection to own another cycle! Not even the Bernsteins. The Tennstedt imprint is really strong.


----------



## annaw

Granate said:


> Amazon Germany has quite nice prices for some *complete CD sets.* I bought some and I don't think I regret.
> 
> Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein Sony Original Jackets - 20€
> Mahler Symphonies: Bernstein DG - 26€
> Mahler Symphonies: Sinopoli Philharmonia Orchestra Eloquence - 11€
> *Mahler Symphonies: Bertini Kolner Rundfunk EMI - 28€*
> Bruckner Symphonies: Jochum Staatskapelle Dresden - 13€
> Bruckner Symphonies: Chailly Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam Eloquence - 14€
> Bruckner Symphonies: Wand Berliner Philharmoniker - 23€
> Dvorak Symphonies: Kubelík Berliner Philharmoniker - 10€
> Beethoven Symphonies: Böhm Wiener Philharmoniker - 19€
> Beethoven Symphonies: Karajan Berliner Philharmoniker 60s (90s RE) - 15€
> Mozart concertos and piano sonatas: Clara Haskil Eloquence - 9€
> 
> Tell me if you can find great products for a bargain price like these.
> 
> I've been checking what were my thoughts about the Bertini Mahler cycle. I would suggest that someone purchases it before I fall into temptation. I don't think I really need it but I've spent a lot of money lately.


On Amazon it's really worth checking out the used cycles as well or simply the cycles sold by non-official sellers. Some real bargains there and my experience has been mostly very positive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back in 2015 I got two of the Bernstein Mahler Symphony sets for free. In fact, one guy actually gave me $20 to take it. One was for my son. In both cases, they were not in the quality they were listed as, but were functional. I complained and they just knee-jerk gave me a full refund, but the one seller also failed to even collect the original payment, which then sat in Paypal and finally defaulted back to my account. Crazy huh?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Got this back in 2015. It is all of 99 cents download and has all the Mahler symphonies conducted by Abravanal (per the first review):
https://smile.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO/
If it is indeed Abravanal, you would be crazy not to buy it.


----------



## Itullian

35 bucks on Amazon. 1 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> 35 bucks on Amazon. 1 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not in my country unfortunately


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> Not in my country unfortunately


Somebody grabbed it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bourdon said:


> Not in my country unfortunately


Not in mine either, at least $90 in current listing. Someome must have purchased it already.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

ELbowe said:


> why cant they keep the same order as the original box???


If you search for "Informace o albu" on the album's page on the Supraphon site, you'll see a listing of the CDs in the sequential order they've been uploaded/displayed. Hopefully, this will help narrow things down


----------



## Bogdan

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> If you search for "Informace o albu" on the album's page on the Supraphon site, you'll see a listing of the CDs in the sequential order they've been uploaded/displayed. Hopefully, this will help narrow things down


We also get free Czech lessons


----------



## smithson

Another free download from ClassicSelect World, the Big Flute Box.

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-flute-box-7-hour-digital-download


----------



## jambo

$8.99 for 36 hours of Haydn Symphonies at Qobuz

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/h...ustro-hungarian-haydn-orchestra/0710357172229


----------



## Eclectic Al

jambo said:


> $8.99 for 36 hours of Haydn Symphonies at Qobuz
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/h...ustro-hungarian-haydn-orchestra/0710357172229


Good performances too. I have that set. I can't remember what I paid, but I'm sure it was more than $8.99.


----------



## Granate

jambo said:


> $8.99 for 36 hours of Haydn Symphonies at Qobuz
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/h...ustro-hungarian-haydn-orchestra/0710357172229


The CD 44.1 kHz quality should be considered false. It's the digital version that Nimbus prepared for Spotify and other streaming platforms with their MP3 320kbps sources.

I already own the set on CD


----------



## jambo

Yeah a bit cheeky to still use that nomenclature when it's a digital version of 320 MP3 discs.

Still great value for those who are ok with sub FLAC files.


----------



## Eclectic Al

jambo said:


> Yeah a bit cheeky to still use that nomenclature when it's a digital version of 320 MP3 discs.
> 
> Still great value for those who are ok with sub FLAC files.


I'm no longer so bothered about having potentially missed a bargain.


----------



## thejewk

https://uk.7digital.com/artist/shos...-string-quartets-1108963?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2

Shostakovich's complete quartets by the Shostakovich Quartet on 7 Digital for £4.65 as 320k MP3s.


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> The CD 44.1 kHz quality should be considered false. It's the digital version that Nimbus prepared for Spotify and other streaming platforms with their MP3 320kbps sources.
> 
> I already own the set on CD


Just checking. I know that it was released in the past in an mp3 format. Is it possible Qobuz went back to 44.1? I am not a Qobuz subscriber, so I have limited access to information.


----------



## classical yorkist

Speaking of Qobuz this looks like a fantastic offer for early music fans!
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/page/70-years-recording-ancient-music


----------



## jegreenwood

classical yorkist said:


> Speaking of Qobuz this looks like a fantastic offer for early music fans!
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/page/70-years-recording-ancient-music


Link doesn't work for me. Maybe because I'm in the U.S.


----------



## apricissimus

jegreenwood said:


> Link doesn't work for me. Maybe because I'm in the U.S.


Maybe this US link will work:

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/page/70-years-recording-ancient-music


----------



## Manxfeeder

classical yorkist said:


> Speaking of Qobuz this looks like a fantastic offer for early music fans!
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/page/70-years-recording-ancient-music


I see Franz Bruggen's live Beethoven cycle is $9. I'm listening on Spotify to see how it sounds.


----------



## jegreenwood

apricissimus said:


> Maybe this US link will work:
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/page/70-years-recording-ancient-music


Got it. I thought it was a single album/box set. But it's the label.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Looks like Konwitschny's Beethoven cycle with the Gewandhausorchester is on sale for a similar price. Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## ELbowe

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> If you search for "Informace o albu" on the album's page on the Supraphon site, you'll see a listing of the CDs in the sequential order they've been uploaded/displayed. Hopefully, this will help narrow things down


Many Thanks for taking the time.....Diolch!


----------



## jambo

thejewk said:


> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/shos...-string-quartets-1108963?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2
> 
> Shostakovich's complete quartets by the Shostakovich Quartet on 7 Digital for £4.65 as 320k MP3s.


I was able to fool Qobuz with a VPN, but unfortunately not 7 Digital.


----------



## annaw

jambo said:


> I was able to fool Qobuz with a VPN, but unfortunately not 7 Digital.


How did you fool Qobuz? I managed to access it with VPN but not buy anything.


----------



## jambo

annaw said:


> How did you fool Qobuz? I managed to access it with VPN but not buy anything.


I used the built-in Opera VPN, set to _Americas_ and just used my Paypal account to pay


----------



## Luchesi

jambo said:


> I used the built-in Opera VPN, set to _Americas_ and just used my Paypal account to pay


Opera sells your browsing histories, but most people don't care.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KenOC

This month's Naxos freebie.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> This month's Naxos freebie.


Liszt looks demented.


----------



## jambo

Luchesi said:


> Opera sells your browsing histories, but most people don't care.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I only use Opera when I need to use a VPN for a store.

The rest of the time I use Firefox with Privacy Badger.


----------



## ELbowe

Just had an interesting (?) episode with Supraphonline store. Over the past months acquired a good number of nice items (downloads) at very decent prices Glenn Gould set, etc., A few days ago was browsing and saw a 10 CD set from Harmonia Mundi Germany of Italian Baroque Music ...a much varied compilation including such artists as; René Jacobs, Michael Schopper, Peter Kooy, Huelgas-Ensemble etc., I have most of this music but in 30-40 various CDs so for the price I decided it would be nice to have a download with a nice variety of music in one group. As so many know it is best to not download all at once from this site so I did the usual disc by disc download. All well until I started to sort which again can be a bit of a pain ,,when I noticed the times of the tracks vs the time displayed on their web-site were different and not by just a few seconds as is standard but in some cases minutes difference....example : "Madrigali Libro 7 A, No. 2: _09:54"_ as advertised on site and confirmed by both Discogs and Presto sites BUT "actual" downloaded track is just*"3:03"* I thought it may have been an internet problem when downloading so I downloaded just the track but same result. I have just analysed two CD downloaded (of ten) and there are _*six (6)*_ significant variances of length anywhere from 30 seconds to nearly 7 minutes ! So after three different downloads with same result I e-mailed the company and got an immediate response (that is positive) but that it was a Sony" problem and they would pass it on...and a reply would come eventually from Sony directly.....Anyone else had this problem? Thanks!!


----------



## jegreenwood

ELbowe said:


> Just had an interesting (?) episode with Supraphonline store. Over the past months acquired a good number of nice items (downloads) at very decent prices Glenn Gould set, etc., A few days ago was browsing and saw a 10 CD set from Harmonia Mundi Germany of Italian Baroque Music ...a much varied compilation including such artists as; René Jacobs, Michael Schopper, Peter Kooy, Huelgas-Ensemble etc., I have most of this music but in 30-40 various CDs so for the price I decided it would be nice to have a download with a nice variety of music in one group. As so many know it is best to not download all at once from this site so I did the usual disc by disc download. All well until I started to sort which again can be a bit of a pain ,,when I noticed the times of the tracks vs the time displayed on their web-site were different and not by just a few seconds as is standard but in some cases minutes difference....example : "Madrigali Libro 7 A, No. 2: _09:54"_ as advertised on site and confirmed by both Discogs and Presto sites BUT "actual" downloaded track is just*"3:03"* I thought it may have been an internet problem when downloading so I downloaded just the track but same result. I have just analysed two CD downloaded (of ten) and there are _*six (6)*_ significant variances of length anywhere from 30 seconds to nearly 7 minutes ! So after three different downloads with same result I e-mailed the company and got an immediate response (that is positive) but that it was a Sony" problem and they would pass it on...and a reply would come eventually from Sony directly.....Anyone else had this problem? Thanks!!


I bought that set on CD. A good value in that format as I recall. Just curious - what happens when you play the tracks? Are the actual track times always shorter than the listed track times? Could it just be that the tracks are scrambled?


----------



## ELbowe

jegreenwood said:


> I bought that set on CD. A good value in that format as I recall. Just curious - what happens when you play the tracks? Are the actual track times always shorter than the listed track times? Could it just be that the tracks are scrambled?


Thanks for your input....the tracks don't appear to be scrambled but there are significantly truncated tracks that stop prematurely sometimes in mid-verse etc., As mentioned I have only checked CD1 and CD10 as they were the first downloaded as an example Disc 10 (first downloaded) all is ok until track #7 which should be (their site is lists correctly(confirmed by Discogs!)) as 9:54 downloads as only 3:03!! and there are no lost sheep tracks for the balance ..I checked!! I moved onto Disc #1 second download) ...

Track #2 listing 8:05 actual 7:32,

Track #4 listing: 7:09 actual 6:33,

Track #5 listing: 4:02 actual 1:25,

Track #10 listing: 5:23 actual 5:08
I haven't checked the other 8 as I figured if the first and last discs are so chances are the other 8 are similar. As said it wasn't expensive and makes me want to go check all Glenn Gould to see if there is something lurking there of a similar concern as I have only played a few of the discs.... It certainly will make me wary of ordering another BIG download.
And Monteverdi's Vespers with major missing minutes is not something I want. Thanks again!


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca 
On sale at JPV, 35 CD'S for €47,00


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Wilhelm Furtwängler - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca
> On sale at JPV, 35 CD'S for €47,00


Do you have a link to JPV?


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> Do you have a link to JPV?


https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...che-grammophon-and-decca/hnum/9380525?lang=en


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect keeps having another free download every week. This time the Big Russian Music Box:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-russian-music-box-8-hour-digital-download


----------



## jambo

ELbowe said:


> Just had an interesting (?) episode with Supraphonline store. Over the past months acquired a good number of nice items (downloads) at very decent prices Glenn Gould set, etc., A few days ago was browsing and saw a 10 CD set from Harmonia Mundi Germany of Italian Baroque Music ...a much varied compilation including such artists as; René Jacobs, Michael Schopper, Peter Kooy, Huelgas-Ensemble etc., I have most of this music but in 30-40 various CDs so for the price I decided it would be nice to have a download with a nice variety of music in one group. As so many know it is best to not download all at once from this site so I did the usual disc by disc download. All well until I started to sort which again can be a bit of a pain ,,when I noticed the times of the tracks vs the time displayed on their web-site were different and not by just a few seconds as is standard but in some cases minutes difference....example : "Madrigali Libro 7 A, No. 2: _09:54"_ as advertised on site and confirmed by both Discogs and Presto sites BUT "actual" downloaded track is just*"3:03"* I thought it may have been an internet problem when downloading so I downloaded just the track but same result. I have just analysed two CD downloaded (of ten) and there are _*six (6)*_ significant variances of length anywhere from 30 seconds to nearly 7 minutes ! So after three different downloads with same result I e-mailed the company and got an immediate response (that is positive) but that it was a Sony" problem and they would pass it on...and a reply would come eventually from Sony directly.....Anyone else had this problem? Thanks!!


I had the same thing with the Claudio Abbado Album Collection set from Supraphonline.

On the 39th disc, one of the Bach Brandenburg concertos is missing part of the 1st movement and almost all of the 2nd movement (39 seconds long for me).


----------



## ELbowe

*Just to update on the Supraphonline download problems as mentioned above. 
I received an e-mail this morning from Sony (CZ) apologizing for the problem, they will be sending a new download link with corrected tracks. 
As an exercise yesterday I went through each track as downloaded and found only three of ten discs did not have errors..three discs had errors on five tracks with up to three minutes variance! It certainly will give me pause when I consider future downloads of box sets. *


----------



## ELbowe

.*...further report from the Supraphonline front!
Download (e-mail says "all errors have been corrected") in 11 files for 10 CDs (?)...and cursory glance there is no semblance of order (of original CDs) ..tracks are all over the map ....this is going to take time...luckily I have a week to check as download expires then!! *


----------



## Eclectic Al

ELbowe said:


> .*...further report from the Supraphonline front!
> Download (e-mail says "all errors have been corrected") in 11 files for 10 CDs (?)...and cursory glance there is no semblance of order (of original CDs) ..tracks are all over the map ....this is going to take time...luckily I have a week to check as download expires then!! *


Interesting following this story.
A question: what is this about the download expiring? I don't think my Supraphon downloads expire at all.
I've bought quite a few of these ridiculously cheap offers, and haven't spotted any errors yet (beyond the tedious business of sorting out the tags), but I haven't yet listened to more than a small proportion of what I bought. I will certainly keep an eye out for errors.
Have you been buying mp3 or flac?


----------



## ELbowe

Eclectic Al said:


> Interesting following this story.
> A question: what is this about the download expiring? I don't think my Supraphon downloads expire at all.
> I've bought quite a few of these ridiculously cheap offers, and haven't spotted any errors yet (beyond the tedious business of sorting out the tags), but I haven't yet listened to more than a small proportion of what I bought. I will certainly keep an eye out for errors.
> Have you been buying mp3 or flac?


*I have been buying mp3 was thinking about flac but read a comment that made me stick to mp3.
The files for the corrected tracks were sent to me via "WeTransfer" (never heard of it before!) with an expiry in 7 days. The initial response from Supra was I would be hearing from the Sony rep as it was Sony files?? So that is it so far....wading through the files and getting a bit jaded by the entire experience.*


----------



## Eclectic Al

ELbowe said:


> *I have been buying mp3 was thinking about flac but read a comment that made me stick to mp3.
> The files for the corrected tracks were sent to me via "WeTransfer" (never heard of it before!) with an expiry in 7 days. The initial response from Supra was I would be hearing from the Sony rep as it was Sony files?? So that is it so far....wading through the files and getting a bit jaded by the entire experience.*


Nothing about Supraphon is straightforward is it.


----------



## ELbowe

Eclectic Al said:


> Nothing about Supraphon is straightforward is it.


*It appears not.....what will be interesting to see when the dust settles on this if Supra correct the items on their site and prevent another poor old bugger like me having to go through the hoops...or are they content with the idea people don't check these things...hope not! Having said that I have been happy with single album purchases so far at great prices.*


----------



## Merl

Back in the old days of the internet Supraphon licensed out their catalogue to a dodgy Russian site (cant remember the name of the site). Downloads were dirt cheap. I filled my boots from their catalogue for 6 months before they decided to start trying to do it themselves but theyve always been rubbish at offering online downloads. I once downloaded what i thought was one of their albums and it was actually a boxset. Hahaha.


----------



## ELbowe

*This hopefully will my final words on this exhausting ordeal! The downloads sent contain all corrected tracks (duration) while again confusing and a challenge to find the 22 corrected tracks are there among the 183 in all. 
Just to see of Supra had done their part I revisited the site, did a quick check and downloaded one of the original "short" tracks (3:03 delivered should be 9:54 ) and it has been corrected...one must presume others have also been corrected. 
Phew....now I am really afraid to check Glenn Gould set as I have only played 4/5 and they were ok....do I feel lucky!!*


----------



## ELbowe

Merl said:


> Back in the old days of the internet Supraphon licensed out their catalogue to a dodgy Russian site (cant remember the name of the site). Downloads were dirt cheap. I filled my boots from their catalogue for 6 months before they decided to start trying to do it themselves but theyve always been rubbish at offering online downloads. I once downloaded what i thought was one of their albums and it was actually a boxset. Hahaha.


That is interesting, good to know...I for one will not be ordering large sets anytime soon ....thanks for your input!


----------



## Axiomatic

jambo said:


> I had the same thing with the Claudio Abbado Album Collection set from Supraphonline.
> 
> On the 39th disc, one of the Bach Brandenburg concertos is missing part of the 1st movement and almost all of the 2nd movement (39 seconds long for me).


Disc 39 seems OK for me, with 1st movements at 7:41, 10:01, and 6:46; 2d at 4:22, 5:09, and 5:07. (I don't know which tracks you found faulty.) Have you tried downloading those specific tracks again ?

I'd certainly be interested to hear of any other problems people find in the Supraphon Sony's. I'm sure it will be a while before i get a chance to check all the Gould, all the Reiner, all the Boulez, all the Giulini…


----------



## jambo

Axiomatic said:


> Disc 39 seems OK for me, with 1st movements at 7:41, 10:01, and 6:46; 2d at 4:22, 5:09, and 5:07. (I don't know which tracks you found faulty.) Have you tried downloading those specific tracks again ?
> 
> I'd certainly be interested to hear of any other problems people find in the Supraphon Sony's. I'm sure it will be a while before i get a chance to check all the Gould, all the Reiner, all the Boulez, all the Giulini…


It was the Concerto No. 5 BWV 1050

The website lists the times as



> 4. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Allegro (Remastered) 09:58
> 5. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Affettuoso (Remastered) 05:07
> 6. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Allegro (Remastered) 05:26


But mine was



> 4. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Allegro (Remastered) 02:18
> 5. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Affettuoso (Remastered) 00:39
> 6. Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050: Allegro (Remastered) 05:26


----------



## jambo

Looks like the mp3s for Disc 39 are busted, but the FLAC files are ok.

With how many big box sets I suddenly got at Supraph, I had only been downloading them in mp3.


----------



## Eclectic Al

jambo said:


> It was the Concerto No. 5 BWV 1050
> 
> The website lists the times as
> 
> But mine was


I have that Abbado set, and my downloaded files show times of 10:01. 5:09 and 5:26 respectively - so OK.
These were flac downloads not mp3.

I am not sure if I've listened to these files yet, though, as I listened to some of the Abbado Brandenburg performances in that set and didn't warm to them.

I know when I have downloaded from Supraphon recently I have often had to restart the download multiple times before it seemed to go through properly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eclectic Al said:


> I know when I have downloaded from Supraphon recently I have often had to restart the download multiple times before it seemed to go through properly.


You got the whole thing to go through? I usually have to download each file separately.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Manxfeeder said:


> You got the whole thing to go through? I usually have to download each file separately.


When I have purchased a box set it never seems to work to download the whole set.

However, I have usually been able to download a whole album (disk) at a time. Perhaps 1 time in 3 the album download seems to come to a halt, and I then have to cancel and start again.

I don't think I have ever had to download each track separately.


----------



## CnC Bartok

jambo said:


> It was the Concerto No. 5 BWV 1050
> 
> The website lists the times as
> 
> But mine was


So is mine, but these are on Disc 20. Mp3 as well. Disc 39 is Journey to Reims, and doesn't seem to have any problems?


----------



## bharbeke

This price may not be ridiculous, but it was low enough for me to purchase it. Amazon is offering the Beethoven Symphonies set by Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin for $20.


----------



## Mozart123

bharbeke said:


> This price may not be ridiculous, but it was low enough for me to purchase it. Amazon is offering the Beethoven Symphonies set by Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin for $20.


I love that set. Amazon are also selling another great Beethoven Symphonies set by Blomstedt and Statskepalle Dresden for £9.99 in UK and from $12.20 in US.

Respective websites:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07WLBQ...d=200TXE5WYU10V&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it_im
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WLBQPG...d=200TXE5WYU10V&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it_im


----------



## Itullian

Huge sale at jpc.de on Janowski Wagner recordings on Pentatone.


----------



## Rogerx

Not only Wagner, lots of good CS'S

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/theme/-/tname/labelshop_pentatone


----------



## frankreedy

ELbowe said:


> *It appears not.....what will be interesting to see when the dust settles on this if Supra correct the items on their site and prevent another poor old bugger like me having to go through the hoops...or are they content with the idea people don't check these things...hope not! Having said that I have been happy with single album purchases so far at great prices.*


Just tried re-downloading the two Brandenburg short files and they're still short! I've also got a couple of short tracks on the Galway Flute set and the Yo-Yo Ma classic albums set.


----------



## Eclectic Al

frankreedy said:


> Just tried re-downloading the two Brandenburg short files and they're still short! I've also got a couple of short tracks on the Galway Flute set and the Yo-Yo Ma classic albums set.


I think I have both those sets - flac files. If you could specify the short tracks on Galway and Ma then I could have a look at mine.


----------



## frankreedy

Eclectic Al said:


> I think I have both those sets - flac files. If you could specify the short tracks on Galway and Ma then I could have a look at mine.


Many thanks for the offer - I've found other sources for the short files. For information I've checked the following sets
900 Years Hildegard von Bingen
Claudio Abbado - Claudio Abbado - The RCA and Sony Album Collection
Early Choral Music at Trinity College, Cambridge
Frederica von Stade - The Complete Columbia Recital Albums
Fritz Reiner - The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA
Gyorgi Ligeti Masterworks
Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection
Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings (Sony Classical Masters)
Steven Isserlis: The Complete RCA Recordings
James Galway - The Great Flute Concerto Edition
Yo Yo Ma - The Classic Albums Collection
Yuri Bashmet - The Complete RCA Recordings

The short files I've found in addition to the Brandenburgs are:
Abbado - Simon Boccanegra - Ei dorme! Quale sento ritegno?
Galway - Tartini - Flute Concerto in G-1-Allegro non molto
Galway - Quantz - Flute Concerto in C-1-Allegro
Yo-Yo Ma - Walton Cello Concerto - 1st and 2nd movements


----------



## Eclectic Al

frankreedy said:


> Many thanks for the offer - I've found other sources for the short files. For information I've checked the following sets
> 900 Years Hildegard von Bingen
> Claudio Abbado - Claudio Abbado - The RCA and Sony Album Collection
> Early Choral Music at Trinity College, Cambridge
> Frederica von Stade - The Complete Columbia Recital Albums
> Fritz Reiner - The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA
> Gyorgi Ligeti Masterworks
> Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection
> Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings (Sony Classical Masters)
> Steven Isserlis: The Complete RCA Recordings
> James Galway - The Great Flute Concerto Edition
> Yo Yo Ma - The Classic Albums Collection
> Yuri Bashmet - The Complete RCA Recordings
> 
> The short files I've found in addition to the Brandenburgs are:
> Abbado - Simon Boccanegra - Ei dorme! Quale sento ritegno?
> Galway - Tartini - Flute Concerto in G-1-Allegro non molto
> Galway - Quantz - Flute Concerto in C-1-Allegro
> Yo-Yo Ma - Walton Cello Concerto - 1st and 2nd movements


I have a fair chuck of those - all the ones I have were downloaded as flac files.

On the short ones that you mention, the times I see for my files are:
Abbado - Simon Boccanegra: Ei dorme! Quale sento ritegno? 3:07 
Galway - Tartini: 1st movt 3:08
Galway - Quantz: 1st movt 5:20
Yo-Yo Ma - Walton: 1st movt 8:46, 2nd movt 6:27

I think these all look like appropriate times, so I guess the evidence is building that the flacs are OK.
BTW this prompted me to listen to the Walton (- not a work I've warmed to in the past, despite really liking his Violin and Viola concertos). It seemed to play correctly (although I still think it is not a patch on the Violin and Viola ones).


----------



## frankreedy

Eclectic Al said:


> I have a fair chuck of those - all the ones I have were downloaded as flac files.
> 
> On the short ones that you mention, the times I see for my files are:
> Abbado - Simon Boccanegra: Ei dorme! Quale sento ritegno? 3:07
> Galway - Tartini: 1st movt 3:08
> Galway - Quantz: 1st movt 5:20
> Yo-Yo Ma - Walton: 1st movt 8:46, 2nd movt 6:27
> 
> I think these all look like appropriate times, so I guess the evidence is building that the flacs are OK.
> BTW this prompted me to listen to the Walton (- not a work I've warmed to in the past, despite really liking his Violin and Viola concertos). It seemed to play correctly (although I still think it is not a patch on the Violin and Viola ones).


Yep, all my downloads were MP3s.


----------



## Granate

Interesting to find out about the site you are talking about. It does have every recording in FLAC for 7€, including the big sets.

But instead of the mammoths, I wonder if I could purchase safely the Bruno Weil Haydn box and the Harnoncourt Early Mozart (if it's really worth the money).

DHM is also part of the catalogue and has some sets like Italian Baroque Music, Cantus Koln, Freiburgerbarkoorchester for 10h/7€ each. But I have no idea about that repertoire. Only sure about the quality of the Bruno Weil.


----------



## joen_cph

I've specifically chosen the Harnoncourt box of Mozart's early symphonies as my main one, on CD ...


----------



## Granate

Helgi said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but heads up with the big boxes: I found out there were some tracks missing from the Boulez box (I downloaded it one CD at a time). Typically the last track on a CD was missing, which would be very frustrating to discover in a few years when I actually listen to the stuff!
> 
> So you need to go over all the files and track listings to make sure that nothing is missing, and then download the missing tracks manually.


Well. I want to buy the Boulez complete box along the Weil Haydn. Will there be any problem if I download the FLAC files?


----------



## Eclectic Al

Granate said:


> Well. I want to buy the Boulez complete box along the Weil Haydn. Will there be any problem if I download the FLAC files?


I got the Boulez box (Complete Columbia album collection) and downloaded the flac files. It went OK for me (I think ) - subject to the usual issues with sorting out the tags.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Eclectic Al said:


> I got the Boulez box (Complete Columbia album collection) and downloaded the flac files. It went OK for me (I think ) - subject to the usual issues with sorting out the tags.


Me too. Boulez fine, Glenn Gould fine, Reiner fine. Monteux fine (haven't tried the Gluck). All flac


----------



## joen_cph

German Zweitausendeins has a sale with classical & jazz CD boxes /CDs for 2 Euros per unit (example Buxtehude complete organ works 6CD, 2 Euros)
Postage within Europe is often around 10 Euros though

https://www.zweitausendeins.de/ausg...4PVzYuv&sc_llid=39702&sc_eh=1850ca124b2b7db51


----------



## Granate

^^

They also sell many Medici arts historical releases for 2€ plus delivery. One of them is the very rare 1955 Beethoven Missa Solemnis by Otto Klemperer in Cologne, the only one I know that it counts with an organ playing. It's also my favourite Mono Missa Solemnis.

I finished sorting out the FLAC files of the Haydn Symphonies played by Tafelmusik for Sony/Vivarte. Nothing missing, not even looking to the waveforms.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> Monteux fine


I noticed Supraphon has the Monteux Complete RCA Stereo download. Amazon has a RCA Complete Collection for a $20 download, but it looks like it's the Complete Stereo recordings and
includes 78s and 1950s recordings. All these sets can get confusing.


----------



## frankreedy

joen_cph said:


> German Zweitausendeins has a sale with classical & jazz CD boxes /CDs for 2 Euros per unit (example Buxtehude complete organ works 6CD, 2 Euros)
> Postage within Europe is often around 10 Euros though
> 
> https://www.zweitausendeins.de/ausg...4PVzYuv&sc_llid=39702&sc_eh=1850ca124b2b7db51


Just checked that one out. Only ship to EU countries - which now excludes the UK .


----------



## BobBrines

Down loaded this from Qobuz. I am collecting Vivaldi RV numbers. I'm up to 509 now. I was searching for works to add to my collection and came across the Mintz "Anna Maria" concertos which are volumes 6 and 7 of the set. Each volume is $8.99. But then I discovered that the whole 10 CD set was $7.99!!! Ultimately picked up 12 new RV numbers.

This is an old set. The originals say 1998, but they sound older. Performance is non-HIP. No harpsichord or theorbo for the continuo - just a 'cello. Concert hall is very resonant and has a wolf tone on some of the tracks. I wouldn't recommend this set except at this price, why not!


----------



## KenOC

A nice collection of seven baroque-period Italian concertos on Capriccio, free from the Naxos Music Group.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed Supraphon has the Monteux Complete RCA Stereo download. Amazon has a RCA Complete Collection for a $20 download, but it looks like it's the Complete Stereo recordings and
> includes 78s and 1950s recordings. All these sets can get confusing.


I just found out that the Amazon download is only the Complete RCA set, not the 70-disc set. So it's not such a ridiculous bargain after all.


----------



## BobBrines

KenOC said:


> A nice collection of seven baroque-period Italian concertos on Capriccio, free from the Naxos Music Group.


Interesting collection. No booklet. As usual, no metadata in the FLAC download and the composer is not contained in the file names. I had to go into Qobuz and locate the album to find out who wrote that (except for the two Vivaldi which are obvious).


----------



## Axiomatic

Regarding _Italian Concertos_ (Capriccio): I would be grateful for a link to the free download, unless this comes from the next Naxos email (which I haven't yet received). All my searches yield are opportunities to buy the discs. The MusicWeb review suggests the CD version has a good booklet, but I haven't found ti available anywhere for download (as one sometimes can). For anyone desiring track information, the Naxos.com page for the album does have a downloadable image of the back cover, identifying composers and titles.
https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=C5132
Unfortunately I couldn't find this release in Musicbrainz, so happy tagging!


----------



## smithson

Axiomatic said:


> Regarding _Italian Concertos_ (Capriccio): I would be grateful for a link to the free download, unless this comes from the next Naxos email (which I haven't yet received). All my searches yield are opportunities to buy the discs. The MusicWeb review suggests the CD version has a good booklet, but I haven't found ti available anywhere for download (as one sometimes can). For anyone desiring track information, the Naxos.com page for the album does have a downloadable image of the back cover, identifying composers and titles.
> https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=C5132
> Unfortunately I couldn't find this release in Musicbrainz, so happy tagging!


Strangely, the free download is actually a different album than the one you've linked there, but also from Concerto Köln and also entitled "Italian Concertos":

https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=C71018

https://www.discogs.com/Vivaldi-Per...ner-Erhardt-Italian-Concertos/release/3249302


----------



## KenOC

Axiomatic said:


> Regarding _Italian Concertos_ (Capriccio): I would be grateful for a link to the free download, unless this comes from the next Naxos email (which I haven't yet received)...


*Here's* the link. Sometimes these are specific to the e-mailed subscriber, but maybe not in this case.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Beethoven: Symphonies/Schmidt-Isserstedt Vienna Philharmonic*

Plus 3. overtures, piano concertos & violin concerto.

Decca 1960s sound is apparently very good.

*Qobuz* 16 bit CD quality download £6.39

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/t...sserstedt-wiener-philharmoniker/3614596541280

Reviewed here

P.S. Don't be put off by the cover etc!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

HenryPenfold said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies/Schmidt-Isserstedt Vienna Philharmonic*
> 
> Plus 3. overtures, piano concertos & violin concerto.
> 
> Decca 1960s sound is apparently very good.
> 
> *Qobuz* 16 bit CD quality download £6.39
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/t...sserstedt-wiener-philharmoniker/3614596541280
> 
> Reviewed here
> 
> P.S. Don't be put off by the cover etc!


Qobuz must have rethought that deal. While I was looking at it, it disappeared and said page no longer available. Strange. I most likely was not going to purchase anyway. And yes, abysmal cover.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Qobuz must have rethought that deal. While I was looking at it, it disappeared and said page no longer available. Strange. I most likely was not going to purchase anyway. And yes, abysmal cover.


Strange. I've just followed my link again and it's there for £6.39. Maybe it's because I'm in the UK and it's Qobuz UK.

Why don't you try going to Qobuz, but not using my link?

Or maybe just try again - it's definitely still there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

HenryPenfold said:


> Strange. I've just followed my link again and it's there for £6.39. Maybe it's because I'm in the UK and it's Qobuz UK.
> 
> Why don't you try going to Qobuz, but not using my link?
> 
> Or maybe just try again - it's definitely still there.


It just came up for me and I am in the USA. Question is, will it let me download it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

SixFootScowl said:


> It just came up for me and I am in the USA. Question is, will it let me download it.


Works on my phone but not computer. How strange. But I'm passing on another B cycle. I have enough.


----------



## CnC Bartok

HenryPenfold said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies/Schmidt-Isserstedt Vienna Philharmonic*
> 
> Plus 3. overtures, piano concertos & violin concerto.
> 
> Decca 1960s sound is apparently very good.
> 
> *Qobuz* 16 bit CD quality download £6.39
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/t...sserstedt-wiener-philharmoniker/3614596541280
> 
> Reviewed here
> 
> P.S. Don't be put off by the cover etc!


Certainly not put off by the cover, I've been after these wonderful recordings for ages! I have seen them miraculously appear then disappear on Amazon and other places, albeit then only the symphonies.

Download worked fine for me, thanks for the heads-up, Henry, very much appreciated!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

CnC Bartok said:


> Certainly not put off by the cover, I've been after these wonderful recordings for ages! I have seen them miraculously appear then disappear on Amazon and other places, albeit then only the symphonies.
> 
> Download worked fine for me, thanks for the heads-up, Henry, very much appreciated!


Looks like an unofficial transfer. Any good?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Mathias Broucek said:


> Looks like an unofficial transfer. Any good?


I've listened to a few snippets, sounds perfectly good to me! I must confess that I didn't know the Backhaus concertos ar all. Blimey, he's good!!


----------



## Oakey

For those into Silbelius and physical releases, JPC.de has the Naxos 6CD set of his theatre music for only €9.99: https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/incidental-music/hnum/8724298

Love Sibelius but am not familiar with these pieces, yet this positive review made me order this without hesitation: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/Jan/Sibelius_incidental_8506032.html


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ I bought all of those as they came out. Not all of the incidental music is really top-drawer Sibelius (hence his propensity towards making suites thereof), but Segerstam is pretty convincing, and they are well worth having.

Personally, I rate the King Kristian music as the very best of all his theatre music, and it's very well done here.

Good investment!!!


----------



## Malx

If anyone is interested in trying the 2nd Viennese School or wishes to add alternative recordings I reckon this is a bargain at todays price of £8.11 from Amazon UK.
I suspect the price won't last for long.
I've had the set in a previous incarnation for a number of years and have been very happy with it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schoenberg...2GN9H7&pd_rd_r=7f9c0b65-cdd0-48a6-b273-962bb4


----------



## smithson

More free Bach Guild downloads from ClassicSelect World, available for the next week or so. It appears that this will be an ongoing thing:

*Little Big Bach Piano Box:* https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-big-bach-piano-music-box

*Little Box of Horror:* https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-box-of-horror-3-hour-digital-download


----------



## flamencosketches

Can't say I have much interest in this repertoire but it's such a good deal I had to share. 20 discs for $8.99:

https://www.rarewaves.com/products/5029365947022-20th-century-italian-piano-music


----------



## SuperTonic

flamencosketches said:


> Can't say I have much interest in this repertoire but it's such a good deal I had to share. 20 discs for $8.99:
> 
> https://www.rarewaves.com/products/5029365947022-20th-century-italian-piano-music


Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm

I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


----------



## Axiomatic

SuperTonic said:


> Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm
> 
> I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


If you'd as soon have FLAC as CDs, Presto has it for $12 (cheaper than rarewaves if you take shipping into account), or $10 for MP3.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8665183--20th-century-italian-piano-music
Doesn't include the booklet, but that can be downloaded from Brilliant.


----------



## Axiomatic

Oops. That Presto link is just volume 1. Sorry.


----------



## frankreedy

SuperTonic said:


> Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm
> 
> I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


I ordered it from Rarewaves direct in the UK and it arrived okay, albeit quite slow delivery.


----------



## Eclectic Al

CnC Bartok said:


> I've listened to a few snippets, sounds perfectly good to me! I must confess that I didn't know the Backhaus concertos ar all. Blimey, he's good!!


Currently listening to Symphony No 5. Seems like a good mainstream performance (with a fairly slow scherzo) and the sound quality is absolutely fine.

It's staggering how low these prices get. The problem is that I end up spending plenty of money by acquiring loads that I am unlikely to have time ever to listen to. I'm too motivated by greed and a bargain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eclectic Al said:


> Currently listening to Symphony No 5. Seems like a good mainstream performance (with a fairly slow scherzo) and the sound quality is absolutely fine.
> 
> I was wondering about the sound. YouTube has his recording of Beethoven's 9th, and the sound seemed subpar.


----------



## ELbowe

SuperTonic said:


> Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm
> 
> I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


I have purchased from them numerous times over the past 3/4 years and find them to be 100% positive (...LP replaced without question!) ....mailing time can be an issue but I don't lay that at their feet.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Manxfeeder said:


> Eclectic Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to Symphony No 5. Seems like a good mainstream performance (with a fairly slow scherzo) and the sound quality is absolutely fine.
> 
> I was wondering about the sound. YouTube has his recording of Beethoven's 9th, and the sound seemed subpar.
> 
> 
> 
> Just listened to number 9. The sound seemed OK for the 1960s, not great by modern standards but not at all problematic to my ears (and I thought the soloists were good in the final movement).
> One little foible on number 5 is that on my system (using MusicBee) the gapless move from the 3rd movement to the 4th had a very slight stutter, which I don't normally notice. (Maybe I was just paying more attention than usual.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Fantastic K Petrenko bargain on 7digital....

https://uk.7digital.com/artist/berl...hmidt-·-stephan-13051262?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


----------



## Bogdan

Mathias Broucek said:


> Fantastic K Petrenko bargain on 7digital....
> 
> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/berl...hmidt-·-stephan-13051262?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


Thanks for the heads up; got it in hi res, listening right now to the 7th, sounds fabulous!


----------



## Merl

SuperTonic said:


> Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm
> 
> I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


I order from a stack of different places (cds and digital) and I've only had one negative experience over the past 4/5 years and the company involved were very good and sorted things out pretty quickly. A word of warning for anyone ordering from Rarewaves. They are a good company and have some excellent bargains but if you're in the UK don't expect a quick delivery (from the US). The quickest I've received any CD is 3 weeks. Maybe it's because I live in Scotland. Lol.


----------



## Granate

Wait. Are you really complaining about Rarewaves delivering an order in 3-4 weeks?

I'm used to buy from them and I'm really used to wait for a month for almost all orders to arrive to Spain (I didn't live in a big city). I don't really bother because they always fulfil their part. Maybe other companies offer better prices, but so far they are almost unbeatable on Ebay (now that all your music has closed down until next year).

What I'm really annoyed is about dodax. Two deliveries, one in the lockdown and the other in September, never arrived. The worst part is that I had to wait so much for them to arrive (it was a miracle that the Kna Rheingold arrived one month and half later), so I requested for a refund on those two items but I was never replied, and they got the money. I'm done with them, as they aren't trustworthy anymore. I have been buying from Germany instead.


----------



## Bogdan

Mathias Broucek said:


> Fantastic K Petrenko bargain on 7digital....
> 
> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/berl...hmidt-·-stephan-13051262?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


Also all the other BPO released sets are at the same price: Rattle Beethoven and Sibelius cycles, Harnoncourt's Schubert and the Bruckner set.


----------



## Granate

Bogdan said:


> Also all the other BPO released sets are at the same price: Rattle Beethoven and Sibelius cycles, Harnoncourt's Schubert and the Bruckner set.


I was talking (negatively) about the BPO in another thread, but thankfully it never stopped being a fantastic Bruckner orchestra. The No.3 (Blomstedt), No.7 (Thielemann) and No.8 (Mehta) are great modern recordings. Try to get the cycle.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> More free Bach Guild downloads from ClassicSelect World, available for the next week or so. It appears that this will be an ongoing thing:
> 
> *Little Big Bach Piano Box:* https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-big-bach-piano-music-box
> 
> *Little Box of Horror:* https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-box-of-horror-3-hour-digital-download


The Bach box is worth a listen. Horszowski give a rather aggressive and forward WTC bk 1. A very accomplished pianist in James Friskin has some nice offerings. Poor guy, he was unfortunate enough to release his Goldberg's around the same time as Gould. Still with hundreds of Goldberg's out there, this is better than many. Solid and middle of the pack.


----------



## flamencosketches

SuperTonic said:


> Here are more details on what is included in the set (scroll down to the bottom).
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/20C_Italian_piano_9470.htm
> 
> I'm considering it, but I'm nervous about ordering from an unknown site. They sell on Amazon too and they have a 95% positive lifetime rating there.


Rarewaves is totally legit and a great seller, I've bought so much from them. But I must echo the relatively slow shipping times; upwards of 2-3 weeks. But nowhere near the slow shipping of Presto. Every order I've placed from Presto has taken me well over a month to arrive. I guess it's because I'm in the US...? I've been waiting on a current order from them for about two and a half months now.


----------



## smithson

Big Handel Box for free at ClassicSelect World this week: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-handel-box-14-hour-digital-download

This box consists mostly of oratorios and flute sonatas, with a few other things thrown in.


----------



## tolec

Combed through the 122 pages in the past few days and surprisingly quite a bit of the deals are still available...

Anyways, gonna post some deals:

1. iTunes has some original jacket collections available for $10 - I found Horowitz, Ormandy and Perlman. There might be two entries in iTunes when searching for "Original Jacket Collection", use the $10 one. iTunes downloads do not have DRM now and they can be played everywhere.

2. 7digital has some good deals on box sets. The BPO boxes are mentioned already; here are a few others:
-Audite Furtwangler https://us.7digital.com/artist/wilh...ngs-between-1947-and-1954-from-berlin-1867268
-Audite Celibidache https://us.7digital.com/artist/berl...berlin-recordings-1945-1957-1945-1957-3035067
-Jaap van Zweden Bruckner https://us.7digital.com/artist/jaap...er/release/bruckner-symphonies-no-1-9-6130352


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Some VERY cheap Beethoven on Qobuz

Haven't sampled yet but Gramo very positive about the piano concertos and moderately so about the Violin Sonatas

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...-orchestra-jan-willem-de-vriend/h6sdcqp58vjpb

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...nes-minnaar-isabelle-van-keulen/0608917265026


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Mathias Broucek said:


> Some VERY cheap Beethoven on Qobuz
> 
> Haven't sampled yet but Gramo very positive about the piano concertos and moderately so about the Violin Sonatas
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...-orchestra-jan-willem-de-vriend/h6sdcqp58vjpb
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...nes-minnaar-isabelle-van-keulen/0608917265026


UPDATE. Just listened to first Symphony (exceptional) and third piano concerto (very good). Concertos/Symphonies worth £4 of anyone's money. Terrific sound and HIPP lite performances


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Mathias Broucek said:


> Some VERY cheap Beethoven on Qobuz
> 
> Haven't sampled yet but Gramo very positive about the piano concertos and moderately so about the Violin Sonatas
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...-orchestra-jan-willem-de-vriend/h6sdcqp58vjpb
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...nes-minnaar-isabelle-van-keulen/0608917265026


Not really looking for another Beethoven Symphonies, but how can I pass it up.

Is there a music collectors anonymous group? I need a sponsor!


----------



## jambo

tolec said:


> 2. 7digital has some good deals on box sets. The BPO boxes are mentioned already; here are a few others:
> -Audite Furtwangler https://us.7digital.com/artist/wilh...ngs-between-1947-and-1954-from-berlin-1867268
> -Audite Celibidache https://us.7digital.com/artist/berl...berlin-recordings-1945-1957-1945-1957-3035067
> -Jaap van Zweden Bruckner https://us.7digital.com/artist/jaap...er/release/bruckner-symphonies-no-1-9-6130352


I got the Furtwängler without listening and some of the sound quality is pretty rough, especially the 40s recordings.

I may get the Celibidache collection, but I just got his Munich box set...



Mathias Broucek said:


> Some VERY cheap Beethoven on Qobuz
> 
> Haven't sampled yet but Gramo very positive about the piano concertos and moderately so about the Violin Sonatas
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...-orchestra-jan-willem-de-vriend/h6sdcqp58vjpb
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...nes-minnaar-isabelle-van-keulen/0608917265026


Thanks, I ended up getting the Symphony and Concerto set. It really is great quality, both musically and audio-wise.


----------



## thejewk

https://uk.7digital.com/artist/maur...mphonies-nos-1-9-1310498?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2

Abravanel's complete Mahler symphonies for £1.99 in the UK.


----------



## jambo

$2.49 for America, but not available on the Australian store

https://us.7digital.com/artist/maur...os-1-9-1310498?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2&origin=uk


----------



## Axiomatic

thejewk said:


> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/maur...mphonies-nos-1-9-1310498?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2
> 
> Abravanel's complete Mahler symphonies for £1.99 in the UK.


Still available as .mp3 in the Bach Guild Big Mahler Box, 99¢ in the US (but nearly 10 GBP at amazon.co.uk).
https://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO/


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect World freebie again: The Big Chopin Box

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-chopin-box-7-hour-digital-download-boxed-set


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> ClassicSelect World freebie again: The Big Chopin Box
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-chopin-box-7-hour-digital-download-boxed-set


I'm telling you all, download this. The PC featuring Rosina Lhevinne, is worth the effort!


----------



## KenOC

Must be Mendelssohn month over at Naxos! You can choose one of these as your freebie.


----------



## ELbowe

KenOC said:


> Must be Mendelssohn month over at Naxos! You can choose one of these as your freebie.


Funny but i subscribed to Naxos newsletter for about a year and have never been successful in downloading the freebie....always get the .."not available " message....strange!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

ELbowe said:


> Funny but i subscribed to Naxos newsletter for about a year and have never been successful in downloading the freebie....always get the .."not available " message....strange!


I have had issues in the past. I registered with a different email account from another provider and no more issue.


----------



## Axiomatic

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have had issues in the past. I registered with a different email account from another provider and no more issue.


Sometimes it doesn't want to let me complete the download if I try from the email, so I go to the Web version and it works fine. Sometimes it's the other way around. (It may also be worth trying with a different browser if you haven't.) Good luck!


----------



## Oakey

Don’t have problems downloading from Naxos but 80% of their emails ends up in my spam folder. Have changed the settings in my Outlook several times but apparently things get reset after every Microsoft update.


----------



## jambo

One thing I noticed with Gmail, is that I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the email where I get a



> [Message clipped] View entire message


message and click "View entire message"

If I use the View Web Version link at the top, the link to choose my download never works.


----------



## ELbowe

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have had issues in the past. I registered with a different email account from another provider and no more issue.


*Interesting...thank you!*


----------



## ELbowe

jambo said:


> One thing I noticed with Gmail, is that I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the email where I get a
> 
> message and click "View entire message"
> 
> If I use the View Web Version link at the top, the link to choose my download never works.


*Thanks for this ! *


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> Sometimes it doesn't want to let me complete the download if I try from the email, so I go to the Web version and it works fine. Sometimes it's the other way around. (It may also be worth trying with a different browser if you haven't.) Good luck!


*
Many thanks for taking the time...appreciate it! *


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Mathias Broucek said:


> Some VERY cheap Beethoven on Qobuz
> 
> Haven't sampled yet but Gramo very positive about the piano concertos and moderately so about the Violin Sonatas
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...-orchestra-jan-willem-de-vriend/h6sdcqp58vjpb
> 
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/b...nes-minnaar-isabelle-van-keulen/0608917265026


Ultimately I could not resist the Symphony/Piano Concerto cycles with the violin concerto thrown in. US cost was a little over $5. There was no pdf booklet included which is disappointing. I have listened to the VC and PC's so far and all are quite good. Great sound.


----------



## smithson

Another ClassicSelect World freebie, the Big Haydn Symphonies Box: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-haydn-symphonies-box-9-hour-digital-download


----------



## wkasimer

smithson said:


> Another ClassicSelect World freebie, the Big Haydn Symphonies Box: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-haydn-symphonies-box-9-hour-digital-download


Damn! I paid 99 cents for this!!!

Great set, though....


----------



## Manxfeeder

tolec said:


> 7digital has some good deals on box sets. The BPO boxes are mentioned already; here are a few others:
> -Audite Furtwangler https://us.7digital.com/artist/wilh...ngs-between-1947-and-1954-from-berlin-1867268


I noticed there are different prices for m4a, 16-bit, and 24-bit FLAC. Does anyone know if it would be worth paying for the higher priced formats, since the sound on these isn't first-tier anyway?


----------



## jambo

wkasimer said:


> Damn! I paid 99 cents for this!!!
> 
> Great set, though....


I'm going to demand a refund!


----------



## Chopin Suey

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed there are different prices for m4a, 16-bit, and 24-bit FLAC. Does anyone know if it would be worth paying for the higher priced formats, since the sound on these isn't first-tier anyway?


I purchased this set a while ago in CD-quality sound from another retailer. Although the sound isn't great, especially in the first few discs, by the last few recordings (from 1952 or so), there is a fair amount of detail and dynamic range. Out of curiosity, I opened the fourth movement of the 1954 Beethoven 5 recording in an audio editor, and here's what I saw:









Judging by the little orange lines, the recording captured overtones up to/over 15 kHz (or maybe that's surface noise-what do I know?). In any case, as someone generally sceptical of hi-res (greater than CD-quality) releases as well as lossy compressions, it might be worth springing for whichever quality you usually prefer, regardless of the musical content. That said, I'm sure the difference with the 320kbps mp3s is subtle at best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> . That said, I'm sure the difference with the 320kbps mp3s is subtle at best.


Thanks. I'm not sure my sound system is sophisticated enough to pick up the difference.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I always download mp3. I hear zero difference and they take up less room.


----------



## palicka

Hello all classical fans.., Im rather inactive member of forum reading mostly, Im not sure if this is allowed i have quite extensive and some valuable collection of Mahler and Sostakovich music on CDs, boxes and books. Id like to get rid of it as whole... if anyone is interested you can mail me I have it on ebay but i would rather sell it to someone intereted here. i apologize if wrong post or could you please navigate me where I can add such sort of add..since this is about CD bargains, this should match vaguely the cathegory. Vladimir, Slovakia .


----------



## classical yorkist

Black Friday deals on Qobuz anyone? There's a headspinning amount of music on offer, over 1000 items on sale in fact!
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?...e&amp;f[rg]=\-5&amp;s=prc&amp;page=12#results


----------



## frankreedy

Not just Black Friday deals but some free jazz recordings as well:
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=winter-music-gifts-2020


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> Not just Black Friday deals but some free jazz recordings as well:
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=winter-music-gifts-2020


A no longer available page comes up every time I try to add one to my cart. Oh well, maybe they are overly busy or something.


----------



## frankreedy

Oldhoosierdude said:


> A no longer available page comes up every time I try to add one to my cart. Oh well, maybe they are overly busy or something.


Looks like it's not available in the US - sorry!


----------



## Manxfeeder

frankreedy said:


> Looks like it's not available in the US - sorry!


Well, rats. I kept loading Nina Simone in my cart, and it kept disappearing.  But I noticed the high-res version of the complete Furtwangler RIAS recordings is $12.29. Maybe that will help me with my disappointment.


----------



## ELbowe

classical yorkist said:


> Black Friday deals on Qobuz anyone? There's a headspinning amount of music on offer, over 1000 items on sale in fact!
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?...i=boutique&;f[rg]=\-5&;s=prc&;page=12#results


Thanks for the heads-up but not available in Canada for some reason!!


----------



## ELbowe

tolec said:


> Combed through the 122 pages in the past few days and surprisingly quite a bit of the deals are still available...
> 
> Anyways, gonna post some deals:
> 
> 1. iTunes has some original jacket collections available for $10 - I found Horowitz, Ormandy and Perlman. There might be two entries in iTunes when searching for "Original Jacket Collection", use the $10 one. iTunes downloads do not have DRM now and they can be played everywhere.
> 
> 2. 7digital has some good deals on box sets. The BPO boxes are mentioned already; here are a few others:
> -Audite Furtwangler https://us.7digital.com/artist/wilh...ngs-between-1947-and-1954-from-berlin-1867268
> -Audite Celibidache https://us.7digital.com/artist/berl...berlin-recordings-1945-1957-1945-1957-3035067
> -Jaap van Zweden Bruckner https://us.7digital.com/artist/jaap...er/release/bruckner-symphonies-no-1-9-6130352


I have never purchased (download) from "7 Digital" was wondering what any ones experience has been? I am interested in the Bruckner set and opinion on quality of sound...thanks in advance!!


----------



## D Smith

I have the van Zweden set and it's quite good, solid, generally middle of the road performances . Sound seems fine to me though I am no expert.


----------



## smithson

Free from ClassicSelect World... https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-mozart-box-13-hour-digital-download


----------



## ELbowe

D Smith said:


> I have the van Zweden set and it's quite good, solid, generally middle of the road performances . Sound seems fine to me though I am no expert.


*Thanks for your input! *


----------



## KenOC

ELbowe said:


> I have never purchased (download) from "7 Digital" was wondering what any ones experience has been? I am interested in the Bruckner set and opinion on quality of sound...thanks in advance!!


I have ordered a few large sets from 7 Digital and downloaded them with no problems.


----------



## Granate

Beware of the Van Zweden Bruckner set. I regret buying it on qobuz, since the Exton recordings had much poorer sound quality and there were like two or three big glitches in the files.


----------



## KenOC

Free from Naxos until Dec. 31:










This guy is good!


----------



## thejewk

http://thebachguild.net/product-page/big-klr-trio-box/

This seems like a bit of a bargain if you're interested in Trios. £1.29 on Amazon UK, where I've just purchased it, mainly for the Shostakovich pieces but I'm sure that there will be other interesting pieces.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

thejewk said:


> http://thebachguild.net/product-page/big-klr-trio-box/
> 
> This seems like a bit of a bargain if you're interested in Trios. £1.29 on Amazon UK, where I've just purchased it, mainly for the Shostakovich pieces but I'm sure that there will be other interesting pieces.


Strongly recommended. Lossy, but SQ is OK. There's a particularly nice Ravel collection including the rare FIRST violin sonata and a "disc" of repertoire the trio commissioned.


----------



## Rach Man

Qobuz is having a pretty nice Black Friday sale on downloads. This sale runs through Nov. 30, 2020.

Some downloads discounted up to 60% off.


----------



## smithson

Free ClassicSelect download this week is Big Piano Box... 17 hours long: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-piano-box-17-hour-digital-download


----------



## ELbowe

Mathias Broucek said:


> Strongly recommended. Lossy, but SQ is OK. There's a particularly nice Ravel collection including the rare FIRST violin sonata and a "disc" of repertoire the trio commissioned.


Hello
May seem like a silly question but I have not purchased a download from this site previously and see that music is not purchased directly but from a third party? Amazon Canada does not carry the item in question so I presume one must go to other options ....again I don't use Spotify or other streamers.....am I misreading the options? Thanks!!


----------



## smithson

ELbowe said:


> Hello
> May seem like a silly question but I have not purchased a download from this site previously and see that music is not purchased directly but from a third party? Amazon Canada does not carry the item in question so I presume one must go to other options ....again I don't use Spotify or other streamers.....am I misreading the options? Thanks!!


You can download it for $0.99 USD here: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-klr-trio-box-16-hour-digital-download


----------



## ELbowe

smithson said:


> You can download it for $0.99 USD here: https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-klr-trio-box-16-hour-digital-download


Thanks very much....I should have checked the "original" site....!!


----------



## frankreedy

New free downloads at https://www.classicselectworld.com/

Big Beethoven Box and the Bigger Beethoven Box - over30 hours of music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

ClassicSelect World is also offering this Fleischer box for $7.99 with a free download also of his four-hand pieces. Does anyone know anything about this set?


----------



## Manxfeeder

I purchased the Fleisher set. We'll see how it turns out, but it looks promising. It's $7.99 plus $5 shipping, and they include a download of this album as well:









There is supposed to be a discount code for first-time buyers of 90F276F1, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## jambo

I wanted to see if it would be worth shipping to Australia, but that adds on $27 so not really...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8039373--virtual-box-set-complete-beethoven-piano-sonatas

This fine Beethoven Sonatas set is available on download from Presto for only $5 US. My favorite set of the several I have.


----------



## jambo

I have those in the Beethoven Complete Edition, wonderful renditions.


----------



## Rogerx

JPC has a great box sets collections for bargain price.

https://www.jpc.de/s/Profil-Sets+exklusiv+für+jpc?searchtype=serie


----------



## thejewk

Looking through the Presto sale, this looks like a bargain download:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...re-kuchar-dvorak-shostakovich-smetana-nielsen

Theodore Kuchar - Dvorák, Shostakovich, Smetana, Nielsen


----------



## smithson

thejewk said:


> Looking through the Presto sale, this looks like a bargain download:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...re-kuchar-dvorak-shostakovich-smetana-nielsen
> 
> Theodore Kuchar - Dvorák, Shostakovich, Smetana, Nielsen


In fact, it looks like there are a ton of Brilliant Classics box sets on offer for $10 USD for MP3, $12 for FLAC.

- 13 hours of French piano concertos: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8607263--french-piano-concertos

- 15 hours of Liszt piano works: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8359017--liszt-the-great-piano-works

- Complete Schubert string quartets: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8112508--schubert-complete-string-quartets

...and many more. https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...nt classics&size=40&view=large&sort=relevance


----------



## ELbowe

thejewk said:


> Looking through the Presto sale, this looks like a bargain download:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...re-kuchar-dvorak-shostakovich-smetana-nielsen
> 
> Theodore Kuchar - Dvorák, Shostakovich, Smetana, Nielsen


Yes indeed! I bought the CD box set some months ago and it is excellent!!


----------



## KenOC

Freebies from Naxos appropriate to the month.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Freebies from Naxos appropriate to the month.


I grabbed the Eroica. Where is the link to sign up for these monthly free downloads? I know someone who would like to get on the list.


----------



## KenOC

SixFootScowl said:


> I grabbed the Eroica. Where is the link to sign up for these monthly free downloads? I know someone who would like to get on the list.


You need to go to https://www.naxos.com/newsletter-subscription.asp and select "New On Naxos (monthly)", which will get you the monthly e-mail with a link for the downloads.


----------



## Granate

Generally very good sales for DG and Decca small sets (especially collectors edition, Eloquence, Boulez and Abbado) in Amazon Germany. On the British Amazon, the good sales are in Warner boxes.

Amazon Germany also sells the Clemens Krauss Wagner Ring for 25€.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Manxfeeder said:


> ClassicSelect World is also offering this Fleischer box for $7.99 with a free download also of his four-hand pieces. Does anyone know anything about this set?


[UPDATE]: I just receive this. It sounds great. The exciting thing about this is, it has the complete Beethoven concertos that he recorded with George Szell for Sony, and it sounds the same as the Sony set that I have, plus the Brahms concertos, which Sony has boxed together with it. I think it's worth grabbing before it goes away.


----------



## frankreedy

Free Christmas album offer from Naxos this month:
https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.cb197b6985674bcabb2f6b9c2fdc6b9a


----------



## classical yorkist

frankreedy said:


> Free Christmas album offer from Naxos this month:
> https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.cb197b6985674bcabb2f6b9c2fdc6b9a
> View attachment 147622


That is right up my street, thanks for this.


----------



## starthrower

Ridiculous bargains at that classic select site but I just don't need anymore basic repertoire stuff.


----------



## KenOC

The _German Christmas_ album from Naxos looks like it's free for all, not just subscribers. You should be able to get it from *this link*.


----------



## classical yorkist

There's so much cheap music here it's incredible
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/page/winter-qobuz-fest-2020


----------



## AeolianStrains

Naxos albums are $5.75 for FLAC and $5 for MP3 (and only $7 and some change for a physical disc) through Presto Classical until Jan. 11, 2021. I got about a dozen or so, mostly to fill in gaps, but there's some really quality stuff among the budgeted items, and the price is unbeatable.


----------



## jegreenwood

I picked up _Nelson Freire - The Columbia Recordings_ on FLAC from Presto. Five hours of recordings for $13 ($10 for MP3). No booklet.


----------



## Helgi

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/january-clearance-sale

Not that much on my wishlist is on offer, but there are some decent deals to be had.

ETA: NYPO 175th anniversary box is €46,30

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...w-york-philharmonic-175th-anniversary-edition


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Helgi said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/january-clearance-sale
> 
> Not that much on my wishlist is on offer, but there are some decent deals to be had.
> 
> ETA: NYPO 175th anniversary box is €46,30
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...w-york-philharmonic-175th-anniversary-edition


You can search that offer by label and under Sony there's Barenboim's complete Sony recordings for only£29 (43 discs).


----------



## jambo

I ended up getting the 100 CD Leonard Bernstein Remastered Edition, as Amazon also had those Sony box sets discounted.

The Presto shipping options cost more than the box sets to get to Australia.


----------



## smithson

Big Stravinsky Box free on ClassicSelect World this week:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-stravinsky-box-5-hour-digital-download


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Chandos hard Naxos downloads 60% off.

https://www.chandos.net/


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Your Classical Daily Download has a number of overture pieces over the last few weeks. 
https://www.yourclassical.org/topics/daily-download


----------



## KenOC

New freebies from Naxos. Choose one.


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect World's free download this week is the Big Italian Box:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-italian-music-box


----------



## jambo

Did anyone get the Supraphonline version of the Karajan 1970s set?

https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/72347-karajan-1970s

It's not crazy cheap like some of the Sony Classical sets that a bunch of people here got, but it's cheaper than anywhere else online.

I only ask because on Presto and 7Digital you get a digital booklet in PDF format, but the Supraphonline one looks to have just the cover picture and the standard black and white plain text rear covers.


----------



## jegreenwood

Are you sure it’s the whole 1970s set? The box set had 82 discs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jegreenwood said:


> Are you sure it's the whole 1970s set? The box set had 82 discs.


There are 4 volumes. This is clearly just volume 1.


----------



## jambo

Yes sorry, the Karajan decade boxes were released digitally in 4 volumes each.

It's still a lot cheaper than getting a full set new or second hand where I live.

I paid 3 times as much for the 1960s set on eBay last year.


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect World has the Big Mozart Box Vol. II as a free download this week:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-mozart-box-volume-2-12-hour-digital-download


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Chandos hard Naxos downloads 60% off.
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/
> 
> View attachment 148794


This ends 2-5-2021.
I believe I will go ahead with completing my Mendelssohn String Symphonies plus obtain the Naxos set of Mendelssohn String Quartets by the New Zealand Quartet (there is another set I haven't listened to). I had another String Symphonies set on another label for a time and it did nothing for me, quite dire. I have listened to these Naxos offerings on Amazon and they are well done indeed.


----------



## frankreedy

Schubert Piano Music freebie from Classic Select this week.







LITTLE BIG BOX: SCHUBERT PIANO


----------



## SixFootScowl

$25 for six Dvorak DVDs in VG condition and free shipping.
This looks like a nice deal for a Dvorak fan.
The Antonin Dvorak Cycle Volume 1-6 DVD set art haus Musik:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Antonin-Dvorak-Cycle-Volume-1-6-DVD-set-art-haus-Musik/193856016075


----------



## Merl

SixFootScowl said:


> $25 for six Dvorak DVDs in VG condition and free shipping.
> This looks like a nice deal for a Dvorak fan.
> The Antonin Dvorak Cycle Volume 1-6 DVD set art haus Musik:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Antonin-Dvorak-Cycle-Volume-1-6-DVD-set-art-haus-Musik/193856016075


That looks like an interesting cycle, SFS, and one I've not encountered before. Let us know what it's like. Curious.


----------



## Rmathuln

frankreedy said:


> Schubert Piano Music freebie from Classic Select this week.
> View attachment 150018
> 
> LITTLE BIG BOX: SCHUBERT PIANO


Thanks.

Downloaded.

I also noticed their sale on Northern Flowers CDs. Two or more for $8.99.

While not of the ridiculous bargain variety that is by a long shot the best price ever for this eclectic label that specializes in Soviet era Slavic classical music. I filled out my collection of Boris Tishchenko recordings with a 14 CD order. Not everyone's cup of tea I know. I became a Tishchenko fan via repeated listening to the most widely known recording of any of his music - the Rostropovich EMI recording of the Cello Concerto. The original LP:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> That looks like an interesting cycle, SFS, and one I've not encountered before. Let us know what it's like. Curious.


I didn't order it, but am thinking someone on this site might like it. I wonder if there are more than 6 volumes.


----------



## theoriginaldig

Presto's charges for Brilliant Classics downloads are often good value, like this one: the Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book for £9.75! - https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


----------



## Manxfeeder

theoriginaldig said:


> Presto's charges for Brilliant Classics downloads are often good value, like this one: the Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book for £9.75! - https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


Thanks. That's something to look into.


----------



## daco

And then there are pricing oddities like this collection of Jeroen van Veen's music, currently on sale as a 5 CD set for $9.75, or as a $60 FLAC download:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7996106--jeroen-van-veen-piano-music


----------



## theoriginaldig

daco said:


> And then there are pricing oddities like this collection of Jeroen van Veen's music, currently on sale as a 5 CD set for $9.75, or as a $60 FLAC download:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7996106--jeroen-van-veen-piano-music


I know: the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book collection was originally available as a download for some similarly extravagant price!


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Downloaded.
> 
> I also noticed their sale on Northern Flowers CDs. Two or more for $8.99.
> 
> While not of the ridiculous bargain variety that is by a long shot the best price ever for this eclectic label that specializes in Soviet era Slavic classical music. I filled out my collection of Boris Tishchenko recordings with a 14 CD order. Not everyone's cup of tea I know. I became a Tishchenko fan via repeated listening to the most widely known recording of any of his music - the Rostropovich EMI recording of the Cello Concerto. The original LP:


The Tishchenko CDs shipped this morning, along with another package containing the 8 most recent releases in the Northern Flowers War Time 1941-45 series (the series has music composed during the war, not performances from that period). I got the first 10 in the series as a bundled special from JPC last year. The Tishchenko will mean lots of headphone listening time - my wife is not very tolerant of highly dissonant music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rmathuln said:


> The Tishchenko CDs shipped this morning, along with another package containing the 8 most recent releases in the Northern Flowers War Time 1941-45 series (the series has music composed during the war, not performances from that period). I got the first 10 in the series as a bundled special from JPC last year. The Tishchenko will mean lots of headphone listening time - my wife is not very tolerant of highly dissonant music.


I was lucky enough to attend a performance of the Tishchenko cello concerto a few years ago (I can't remember the date). London Symphony Orchestra Orchestra, Valery Gergiev with the LSO principal cellist as the soloist. It opens with a massive cadenza that goes on a for while before the orchestra joins in. I really enjoyed the performance. The second half was Mahler 6 and the whole live Mahler cycle was released on CD and is readily available, so I don't know why this work didn't see the light of day.


----------



## Merl

daco said:


> And then there are pricing oddities like this collection of Jeroen van Veen's music, currently on sale as a 5 CD set for $9.75, or as a $60 FLAC download:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7996106--jeroen-van-veen-piano-music


How can any company justify charging more for a digital download than a physical copy, that has manufacturing, printing, promotional and product costs? And record companies wonder why people download music illegally! Derrr! Some companies really are greedy, stupid [email protected]!


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> How can any company justify charging more for a digital download than a physical copy, that has manufacturing, printing, promotional and product costs? And record companies wonder why people download music illegally! Derrr! Some companies really are greedy, stupid [email protected]!


This baffles me as well, but it happens all the time.


----------



## joen_cph

I agree, and those differences seem sadistic, the only (pale) hypothetical reason I can think of is trying to downsize physical storage facilities, -staff and -logistics via getting rid of the CD versions, and being oh-so-trendy. But it doesn't legitimize demanding such high prices for the downloads, of course.


----------



## Rmathuln

joen_cph said:


> I agree, and those differences seem sadistic, the only (pale) hypothetical reason I can think of is trying to downsize physical storage facilities, -staff and -logistics via getting rid of the CD versions, and being oh-so-trendy. But it doesn't legitimize demanding such high prices for the downloads, of course.


Most of the time these are mistakes in creating the retails listings on the website.


----------



## joen_cph

Well, that might explain; I don't do downloads these days, but was once a member of e-music, where you'd pay a modest fee for a number of tracks each month; sometimes a track could then be a long, contemporary and/or rare piece or symphony, otherwise expensive, for example. Quality would be mp3. Economical, but in the end I found myself preferring the old media.


----------



## jegreenwood

Finally broke down and picked this up for $25. I already have the Josquin discs. I used to have two of the Lassus discs, (Penitential Psalms), but my EMI Reflexe discs died of CD Rot.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 150466
> 
> 
> Finally broke down and picked this up for $25. I already have the Josquin discs. I used to have two of the Lassus discs, (Penitential Psalms), but my EMI Reflexe discs died of CD Rot.


I've been eyeing this too. I'm sure it's a worthy purchase at any price.


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, it looks attractive & it has been on sale from several dealers for some time ...


----------



## KenOC

Naxos freebie for the month - any one of these.


----------



## smithson

Free on ClassicSelect World, the Big Dvorak Box...

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-dvorak-box-6-hour-digital-download-boxed-set


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Naxos freebie for the month - any one of these.


The Berlioz is quite nice.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> Free on ClassicSelect World, the Big Dvorak Box...
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-dvorak-box-6-hour-digital-download-boxed-set


A good one from the now defunct (opinion) guild. The two piano transcriptions of the Slavonic dances is unique.

There isn't a dog of a track in the whole compilation.


----------



## Mark Dee

I downloaded this last night. In the middle of downloading the Schubert Box Set (14 hours for £1). Can't grumble at the price!


----------



## KenOC

A nice freebie from Naxos: Grieg's 19 Norwegian Folk Melodies for Piano, Op. 66. All are included. It looks like anybody can get these from *this URL.

*


----------



## jim prideaux

Lawrence Foster/CPO Pentone recording of Schumann's 1st and 2nd appears on amazonia for £1.62p ('very good') on Saturday.......do i really need another recording of these wonderful works?....most of you will have experienced that on going wasteful debate....Well, it doesn't matter now as it has gone!


----------



## jambo

Classic Select World free download this week is a Schumann box

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-schumann-box


----------



## Mark Dee

Downloaded the Schubert Box a couple of days ... now, where to find 10 hours to listen to it... there's the thing...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jambo said:


> Classic Select World free download this week is a Schumann box
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-schumann-box


I found this Schumann b x to be a mixed bag. Starts strong with Rosina Lhevinne on piano. She is a forgotten master. Ronan O'Hora plays quite a lot of piano music throughout the box, it's nice to say he is adequate and not much more. There are four surprisingly strong Symphonies by the Houston SO with Comissiona conducting.

Some works by Clara Schumann worth hearing. A whole thing by Brahms that doesn't belong. A decent PC, some early Brendel and a lot of vocals that I just don't get. There are more stinkers than usual in this s box. I won't say which ones.


----------



## Helgi

Presto now has Harmonia Mundi hi-res downloads at MP3 prices: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/harmonia-mundi--hires-to-mp3-prices

Let's just say I've filled my boots.


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> Presto now has Harmonia Mundi hi-res downloads at MP3 prices: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/harmonia-mundi--hires-to-mp3-prices
> 
> Let's just say I've filled my boots.


I've warned my wife, expect a dent in the ol' bank account...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I've warned my wife, expect a dent in the ol' bank account...


Let us know if you find something interesting. There's a lot there, and sometimes in all the scrolling I miss things.


----------



## smithson

ClassicalMPR.org has been releasing a full-length work from the Naxos catalogue as free MP3 downloads on the first of each month. For instance:

*Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 3 "Organ"*
Lyon National Orchestra
Vincent Warnier, organ
Leonard Slatkin, conductor

*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27*
Concentus Hungaricus
Jeno Jando, piano
Andras Ligeti, conductor

*Brahms - Violin Concerto*
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Tianwa Yang, violin
Antoni Wit, conductor

There's also a bunch of others you can see by searching this link on Google: https://www.google.com/search?q="Ex...lusive+Daily+Download:"+site:classicalmpr.org


----------



## Mark Dee

classicselectworld.com have 148 box sets at bargain prices.


----------



## jegreenwood

Subject to the caveats in the Qobuz downloads thread that I started, the HAT recordings of Morton Feldman’s longggggg works for $5.99 (lossless or lossy) have got to be considered bargains (if you like the music). I’ve downloaded String Quartet 2 and For Philip Guston, each of which generally takes up 4 CDs. Sampled both, prefer Guston so far.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> ClassicalMPR.org has been releasing a full-length work from the Naxos catalogue as free MP3 downloads on the first of each month. For instance:
> 
> *Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 3 "Organ"*
> Lyon National Orchestra
> Vincent Warnier, organ
> Leonard Slatkin, conductor
> 
> *Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27*
> Concentus Hungaricus
> Jeno Jando, piano
> Andras Ligeti, conductor
> 
> *Brahms - Violin Concerto*
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> Tianwa Yang, violin
> Antoni Wit, conductor
> 
> There's also a bunch of others you can see by searching this link on Google: https://www.google.com/search?q="Ex...lusive+Daily+Download:"+site:classicalmpr.org


Some great stuff if you do the search. The Rimsky-Korsakov is quite good. The Brahms stands with any of the name brand recordings. In fact, TC is by and large hung up in silly version searches. For about any favored name brand recordings, one can find unharolded recordings that I find equal. Versions, Schmersions!


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Subject to the caveats in the Qobuz downloads thread that I started, the HAT recordings of Morton Feldman's longggggg works for $5.99 (lossless or lossy) have got to be considered bargains (if you like the music). I've downloaded String Quartet 2 and For Philip Guston, each of which generally takes up 4 CDs. Sampled both, prefer Guston so far.


Update - I can no longer recommend the quartet. There are a number of clicks in one of the download files (CD1 Part IV, and that's as far as I got). I tried re-downloading with the same result. Haven't listened to Guston yet.

So far, every aspect of my purchase from Qobuz has been a negative experience. I will not be purchasing from them again.

p.s. Did I mention that in the course of troubleshooting, I purchased the recording a second time. Even after acknowledging the deletion should not have occurred, Qobuz would not give me a refund. I have initiated a dispute through Amex.


----------



## apricissimus

For what it's worth, I've made many purchases through Qobuz, and have never had any problems. No disappearing files. No audible flaws in the audio.


----------



## flamencosketches

apricissimus said:


> For what it's worth, I've made many purchases through Qobuz, and have never had any problems. No disappearing files. No audible flaws in the audio.


Same goes for me as well. Never had any problem at all with Qobuz, except that the metadata is kind of annoying for the downloads, but that's an easy fix unless you're downloading hundreds of tracks at once.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Same goes for me as well. Never had any problem at all with Qobuz, except that the metadata is kind of annoying for the downloads, but that's an easy fix unless you're downloading hundreds of tracks at once.


For more details on my experience, check out the thread I started.. As mentioned there the response I got from Qobuz support was that deleting my purchased files when I closed the Qobuz app works as (currently) intended.


----------



## KenOC

New Naxos freebie, choose one.


----------



## theoriginaldig

Very pleased to come across a download of the original recordings of Nancarrow's Studies for Player Piano for $15 (contains all of them up to the point when the recording was made), and the complete works of Carl Ruggles for $7 -

https://othermindsrecords.bandcamp.com/album/studies-for-player-piano
https://othermindsrecords.bandcamp.com/album/the-complete-music-of-carl-ruggles


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> New Naxos freebie, choose one.


Ah, nice. The von Bingen should be a keeper.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> New Naxos freebie, choose one.


Not that I was particularly interested in another Dvorak but I chose it after some sampling of the others.

Naxos has given away two other von Bingen in this series and that seems sufficient for me. I gave the Vivaldi a good listen and that's all I will say on that.

I sighed and downloaded the Dvorak and it was worth it. As fine a Symphony 6 as I have heard.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A good one from the Daily Download at Your Classical. I have this Brilliant Classics box set in my wishlist.

Daily Download: Cecile Chaminade - Concertstuck
March 12, 2021
https://www.yourclassical.org/story/2021/03/12/daily-download-cecile-chaminade--concertstuck


----------



## thejewk

theoriginaldig said:


> Very pleased to come across a download of the original recordings of Nancarrow's Studies for Player Piano for $15 (contains all of them up to the point when the recording was made), and the complete works of Carl Ruggles for $7 -
> 
> https://othermindsrecords.bandcamp.com/album/studies-for-player-piano
> https://othermindsrecords.bandcamp.com/album/the-complete-music-of-carl-ruggles


Thanks for the heads-up on the Nancarrow, I'll definitely be grabbing that.


----------



## Nereffid

jegreenwood said:


> Update - I can no longer recommend the quartet. There are a number of clicks in one of the download files (CD1 Part IV, and that's as far as I got). I tried re-downloading with the same result. Haven't listened to Guston yet.
> 
> So far, every aspect of my purchase from Qobuz has been a negative experience. I will not be purchasing from them again.
> 
> p.s. Did I mention that in the course of troubleshooting, I purchased the recording a second time. Even after acknowledging the deletion should not have occurred, Qobuz would not give me a refund. I have initiated a dispute through Amex.


I have found that there are clicks in that recording on Spotify too, so it's not just a Qobuz issue.


----------



## Itullian

Not ridiculous but $30.00 off right now if you'v been thinking about it.
Amazon


----------



## jegreenwood

Nereffid said:


> I have found that there are clicks in that recording on Spotify too, so it's not just a Qobuz issue.


Fair enough, and I'm not surprised. However, having previously recommended it as a purchase, after discovering the clicks, I could no longer do so. And that does not excuse their responses to my other problems.


----------



## smithson

Free download this week at ClassicSelect, the complete Mozart piano sonatas by Jeffrey Biegel:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/...wnloads/products/big-mozart-piano-sonatas-box


----------



## frankreedy

They also have a free Lost Baroque box at ClassicSelect
https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/digital-downloads/products/the-lost-baroque-bundle-digital-sampler


----------



## JB Henson

smithson said:


> Free download this week at ClassicSelect, the complete Mozart piano sonatas by Jeffrey Biegel:
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/...wnloads/products/big-mozart-piano-sonatas-box


6 hours of free pretty good Mozart ain't half bad...even if you're only saving a buck in the process.

Too bad Bach Guild abruptly shuttered from Coronavirus though.


----------



## classical yorkist

I've built up a pretty nice selection of music from these extremely generous free downloads.


----------



## jambo

For some reason the "*André Cluytens - Complete Stereo Orchestral Recordings, 1957-1966*" digital box set is incredibly cheap on 7Digital today. It's only the 16-bit/44.1kHz FLAC version that is cheap, not the 24-bit. It's normally 2-3 times as much.

$13.99 USD for the US store: https://us.7digital.com/artist/andr...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270

£12.49 GBP for the UK store: https://uk.7digital.com/artist/andr...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270

$19.99 AUD for the Aussie store: https://www.zdigital.com.au/artist/...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270


----------



## thejewk

jambo said:


> For some reason the "*André Cluytens - Complete Stereo Orchestral Recordings, 1957-1966*" digital box set is incredibly cheap on 7Digital today. It's only the 16-bit/44.1kHz FLAC version that is cheap, not the 24-bit. It's normally 2-3 times as much.
> 
> $13.99 USD for the US store: https://us.7digital.com/artist/andr...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270
> 
> £12.49 GBP for the UK store: https://uk.7digital.com/artist/andr...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270
> 
> $19.99 AUD for the Aussie store: https://www.zdigital.com.au/artist/...tereo-orchestral-recordings-1957-1966-6512270


For anyone else confused by this, the physical set is the Complete Recordings, and this digital download is the Complete Stereo Recordings, so has a much shorter track listing, but still well over 27 hours for not much money.


----------



## jambo

There is also a digital Mono set, but it is still at full price.

I think 35 discs are Mono and 30 discs are stereo.

This digital Stereo set is about 27 hours, including his full Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Eclectic Al

thejewk said:


> For anyone else confused by this, the physical set is the Complete Recordings, and this digital download is the Complete Stereo Recordings, so has a much shorter track listing, but still well over 27 hours for not much money.


I have a quick look, and it appeared from the track listing that some of the pieces are only provided as single movements rather than complete works. For example, tracks 14, 15, 16, 20, 21 and 22 just look like single movements from symphonies.
Is that correct?
If so, some might want to take that into account before dipping in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eclectic Al said:


> I have a quick look, and it appeared from the track listing that some of the pieces are only provided as single movements rather than complete works. For example, tracks 14, 15, 16, 20, 21 and 22 just look like single movements from symphonies.
> Is that correct?
> If so, some might want to take that into account before dipping in.


It looks like you're correct on those particular tracks. It's not just a 7Digital thing; other sites which offer this have the same track listings. Personally, it doesn't bother me not to have yet another complete New World Symphony, but I guess that might be a deal breaker for others.

I saw this on an Amazon review: "The box also contains a maddening selection of individual movements of symphonies (including two from Beethoven) that Cluytens played with the VPO in the Musikvereinsaal. If anything, these are even more lush, golden performances than those with the BPO. What could have been had he lived longer! Had he been given an orchestra like the BPO or VPO to conduct full-time!"


----------



## Eclectic Al

Manxfeeder said:


> It looks like you're correct on those particular tracks. It's not just a 7Digital thing; other sites which offer this have the same track listings. Personally, it doesn't bother me not to have yet another complete New World Symphony, but I guess that might be a deal breaker for others.


I agree. With many of these large collections available at low prices the question is whether there is good value out of the content you do want, rather than whether it contains additional material of no interest. I don't like listening to snippets, but there is of course no obligation to do so.


----------



## jambo

I think the box set has a few discs with "excerpts", but you're still getting 25+ discs worth of full pieces for the price of lunch.


----------



## frankreedy

Two more freebies this week - Big English Music Box
and
A Spring Sampler https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/digital-downloads/products/the-classicselect-world-spring-sampler-free-download which includes an arrangement of Vivaldi's Spring from the Four Seasons for Organ and Violin.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Several Harmonia Mundi albums now available for free purchase and download via Qobuz, including Mark Padmore's _Winterreise_ with Kristian Bezuidenhout on pianoforte.

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/search?s=rdc&q=spring-music-gifts-2021&i=boutique


----------



## thejewk

https://uk.7digital.com/yourmusic/a...ase/gustav-mahler-symphonies-nos-1-10/5028343

If you're in the UK, this is worth a look.
Horenstein, Wiener 1st - Excellent
Walter, CSO 2nd - Excellent
Mitropoulos, NYP 3rd - Junk with added cuts and in English
Klemperer, Philharmonia 4th - Excellent
Walter, NYP 5th - Terrible noisy vinyl rip of an excellent performance, I will be buying a better alternative
Mitropoulos, Kolner 6th - Stunning and frantic
Scherchen, Wiener 7th - I don't hate it
Horenstein, LSO at BBC 8th - My new favourite version
Walter, CSO 9th - Not listened yet
Kubelik, Bayerischen 10th Adagio - Not listened yet

About £6.50 for the Flac version.


----------



## jambo

thejewk said:


> https://uk.7digital.com/yourmusic/a...ase/gustav-mahler-symphonies-nos-1-10/5028343
> 
> About £6.50 for the Flac version.


That link looks to be to your download, not the release page.


----------



## thejewk

https://uk.7digital.com/artist/wien...hler-symphonies-nos-1-10?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2

Here we go, thanks for the heads-up jambo.


----------



## Granate

Those are nice recordings. And the Walter Mahler 5 sounds better in my ears than you say.

7digital has almost all LSO Live and BPO labels stuff for bargain prices. The Davis Berlioz box can be purchased for less than 7€ in normal FLAC but you would need to go to the spare releases to purchase (already reduced) 24/96 quality.


----------



## jambo

thejewk said:


> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/wien...hler-symphonies-nos-1-10?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2
> 
> Here we go, thanks for the heads-up jambo.


Thanks for the proper link.

Unfortunately that release is only on the UK 7Digital store, which is a shame. Most links I can change to the Australian zdigital address and the local version will show up.


----------



## thejewk

Granate said:


> Those are nice recordings. And the Walter Mahler 5 sounds better in my ears than you say.
> 
> 7digital has almost all LSO Live and BPO labels stuff for bargain prices. The Davis Berlioz box can be purchased for less than 7€ in normal FLAC but you would need to go to the spare releases to purchase (already reduced) 24/96 quality.


The recording in general sounds good for the period, yes. This particular transfer of it sounds terrible though. It's recorded from an already bad sounding vinyl with really bad surface noise, and it gets really bad at certain points. On the same site there's a collection of a bunch of Walter's recordings of Mahler for about £9 that has a much better transfer of the same recording and I will be getting that shortly.


----------



## jim prideaux

Not sure whether it can be described as ridiculous but the Rostropovich Shostakovich cycle is available for just over 13 quid on amazon uk.....I have the Barshai cycle and a number of individual recordings ( Nelsons) but could not resist!


----------



## jambo

The Big Bach Set Vol 3 is the current free download at ClassicSelect World

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-bach-set-vol-3



> In keeping with our holiday tradition of providing a Bach passion during Holy Week, and also for offering Bach's music on his birthday week, we're presenting the Big Bach Set, Vol. 3. Featuring the rarely heard St. John Passion, performed by Craig Smith and the Emmanuel Church Orchestra and Singers, as well as the complete Brandenburg Concertos and Orchestral Suites, as well as works for harpsichord and cello - and even transcriptions of Bach's work by Schoenberg and Webern. And there's even historic performances of the music of 2 of Bach's sons.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This six-CD set is a FLAC download for $8.99 from Supraphoncz. I don't know much about Oscar Levant, and if anyone has any opinions on this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jegreenwood

The guy in the grey jacket (but not in the frozen image). To my knowledge, he started as a performer but became an actor/early TV personality. He's also in _An American in Paris_, and my dad had a recording of him playing Gershwin.


----------



## Metairie Road

> I don't know much about Oscar Levant, and if anyone has any opinions on this, I'd appreciate it.





> The guy in the grey jacket (but not in the frozen image). To my knowledge, he started as a performer but became an actor/early TV personality. He's also in An American in Paris, and my dad had a recording of him playing Gershwin.


Oscar Levant. A popular celebrity at the time, but pretty much forgotten now. Musician, author, actor, wit and humorist. regularly on T.V. and radio of the period.

I think Cosmo from the movie 'Singin' in the rain' was based on Oscar Levant.


----------



## joen_cph

I've found a few of his recordings on LPs, often worth hearing and a bit creative.


----------



## jegreenwood

Metairie Road said:


> Oscar Levant. A popular celebrity at the time, but pretty much forgotten now. Musician, author, actor, wit and humorist. regularly on T.V. and radio of the period.
> 
> I think Cosmo from the movie 'Singin' in the rain' was based on Oscar Levant.


According to the Wiki bio I read when checking my post, the part was written for him. I doubt he could match Donald O'Connor as a dancer, though.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Supraphonline seem to be offering a collection of Harnoncourt doing Sacred Masterworks as a new addition to their 199 Koruna bargains. 16 CDs worth for a 199 Koruna FLAC download.
I try to keep an eye on their 199 Kr stuff, but I'm never sure what's new and what isn't. Apologies if this has been kicking around for ages.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Petrenko Mahler 6 BPO, Hi-Res 24bit/96kHz download from *7 Digital* just £4.76


----------



## jambo

Eclectic Al said:


> Supraphonline seem to be offering a collection of Harnoncourt doing Sacred Masterworks as a new addition to their 199 Koruna bargains. 16 CDs worth for a 199 Koruna FLAC download.
> I try to keep an eye on their 199 Kr stuff, but I'm never sure what's new and what isn't. Apologies if this has been kicking around for ages.


It's only been on YouTube for 4 months, so I'd say it's a late 2020 release.


----------



## jambo

This is one for the Aussies, the digital version of the Eloquence Sir Colin Davis Beethoven Odyssey is very cheap at zDigital for some reason.

https://www.zdigital.com.au/artist/sir-colin-davis/release/colin-davis-beethoven-odyssey-14062039

Just under 14 hours for $22.99 (16/44 FLAC)

Unfortunately the UK and US 7Digital listings are a LOT more expensive.


----------



## frankreedy

Presto music seem to have all their Brilliant Classics downloads at £4.51 for MP3, £5.42 for FLAC - for example, 18 hours of French Baroque Flute Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

frankreedy said:


> Presto music seem to have all their Brilliant Classics downloads at £4.51 for MP3, £5.42 for FLAC - for example, 18 hours of French Baroque Flute Music


Well, most of their Brilliant Classics downloads - the Barshai Shostakovich cycle didn't get the memo. 

Another download worth getting is the French Piano Concertos.


----------



## frankreedy

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, most of their Brilliant Classics downloads - the Barshai Shostakovich cycle didn't get the memo.
> 
> Another download worth getting is the French Piano Concertos.


Yeah, sorry, not quite all - it looks about 90% of them though. But there are some odd exceptions like the Gilardino guitar music for £111.84!


----------



## SixFootScowl

NAXOS free downloads this month are all Rachmaninoff. You get one of these three to download:
First Symphony and the Caprice Bohémien; 
Complete works for cello and piano; or
The Rock and his choral symphony, The Bells.



> This Month's Free Albums
> Klaus Heymann
> After Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov (1873-1943) is the most performed and most recorded of all Russian composers who, in his day, was equally renowned as a pianist. His extraordinary aptitude at the keyboard was evident at a very early age and by his middle-teens he was a master. In 1892, the nineteen-year old composer graduated from the Moscow Conservatory with the Great Gold Medal, an honour bestowed only twice before in the conservatory's 30-year history. Ironically, the name Rachmaninov derives from the word rachmány which has two contradictory meanings: one is rakish, jovial or hospitable; the other is sad, languid or resigned. In Rachmaninov's case, it was the latter that predominated, and his music inevitably reflects his lifelong struggle with profound melancholia, bordering at times on chronic despair. Mindful of the fact that April was his birth month,* we are offering a choice of three free album downloads of his music: a performance of his First Symphony and the Caprice Bohémien; his complete works for cello and piano; and a two-work programme of his symphonic poem The Rock and his choral symphony The Bells.*
> - Klaus Heymann


EDIT: Since i already have the symphonies set for this conductor, I opted for the Bells and the Rock which were not included in the symphonies set.


----------



## jambo

Manxfeeder said:


> Another download worth getting is the French Piano Concertos.


Definitely, it's one of their best releases ever!


----------



## jambo

frankreedy said:


> Presto music seem to have all their Brilliant Classics downloads at £4.51 for MP3, £5.42 for FLAC - for example, 18 hours of French Baroque Flute Music


I was having a look through the full BC catalogue on Presto and the $10 stuff includes the 10 Volumes of their "Bach: Complete Edition". Pretty good value for the entire set!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Don't miss Dmitri Alexeev's Scriabin downloads


----------



## jambo

Also the complete Schubert piano sonatas with some extras thrown in, 13 hours total.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7940279--franz-schubert-complete-piano-sonatas

-

9 hours of Brendel playing Beethoven and Mozart

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...e-legendary-mozart-beethoven-recordings-vol-3

(it says Vol 3, but I can't find the other volumes)

-

Just under 16 hours of Liszt piano works

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8359017--liszt-the-great-piano-works

-

One of my favourite Brilliant Classics releases, the 20th Century Italian Piano Music set.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8665183--20th-century-italian-piano-music

It's only the first half though.


----------



## Mark Dee

Delighted to find a composer new to me, Fernando Sor. I'm downloading his complete guitar music, played by Lawrence Johnson, for free.


----------



## Algonquin

Go to Presto Classical and check out flac and mp3 downloads of the "Apex" label. Staggeringly inexpensive albums of some truly great performances. And because North America does not pay V.A.T. we pay than less than U.K. where Presto is located.


----------



## apricissimus

Algonquin said:


> Go to Presto Classical and check out flac and mp3 downloads of the "Apex" label. Staggeringly inexpensive albums of some truly great performances. And because North America does not pay V.A.T. we pay than less than U.K. where Presto is located.


I'm seeing price of about $6 to $10 per album. Which is a fine price for a download, but I wouldn't call it staggeringly inexpensive. Unless I'm missing the really inexpensive ones.


----------



## jambo

There are a bunch of Apex releases showing as $3-$4 Australian for me, even some 2CD sets.


*Handel: *Organ Concertos Op. 4 and 7 - Ton Koopman: The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra

*Honegger: *Symphonies Nos. 1-5 & Two Movements symphoniques - Charles Dutoit: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

*César Franck: *Complete Organ Works - Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## thejewk

I've stocked up on a lot of Brilliant Classics bargains, so thanks!

Bach Complete Edition Vol 1 for masses of Concertos, Sonatas and Partitas
Scarlatti Sonatas Volume 2, for about 8 hours of them
Scarlatti Sonatas played on different instruments, another 5 hours or so with little overlap
Telemann Collection, with an excellent sampling of works
Anthology of the Recorder vol 1, mainly for the 3 CDs of Van Eyck, and a lot of early baroque as well
The Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book, a treasure trove

About £5 each. Should keep me busy.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Many thanks Jambo :tiphat:

Liszt - The Great Piano Works (nearly 16 Hours!)

20 Century Italian Piano Music Vol 1 (will buy vol 2 from Qobuz @ £16)

DSCH - Kuchar

All circa £5


----------



## Algonquin

apricissimus said:


> I'm seeing price of about $6 to $10 per album. Which is a fine price for a download, but I wouldn't call it staggeringly inexpensive. Unless I'm missing the really inexpensive ones.


In Canada alot are priced 2.75 to 3.50


----------



## jambo

HenryPenfold said:


> Many thanks Jambo :tiphat:
> 
> Liszt - The Great Piano Works (nearly 16 Hours!)
> 
> 20 Century Italian Piano Music Vol 1 (will but vol 2 from Qobuz @ £16)
> 
> DSCH - Kuchar
> 
> All circa £5


The Kuchar set is awesome, such a good combination of lesser played works with a great Nielsen cycle.


----------



## Algonquin

Regarding Presto downloads, I have noticed with the Decca and DDG labels that when a symphony takes up an entire album like Shostakovich, for example, it is often cheaper to buy the tracks separately than purchase the entire album. Look at Nezet-Seguin's Rachmaninov No. 1 and Symphonic Dances or Nelsons' Shostakovich No. 10. I must add that purchasing this way will forfeit the digital booklet.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jambo said:


> The Kuchar set is awesome, such a good combination of lesser played works with a great Nielsen cycle.


Yes, I already had the Nielsen - but at these prices, who cares!?


----------



## Chopin Suey

Algonquin said:


> Regarding Presto downloads, I have noticed with the Decca and DDG labels that when a symphony takes up an entire album like Shostakovich, for example, it is often cheaper to buy the tracks separately than purchase the entire album. Look at Nezet-Seguin's Rachmaninov No. 1 and Symphonic Dances or Nelsons' Shostakovich No. 10. I must add that purchasing this way will forfeit the digital booklet.


You didn't hear it from me, but I've often found that I can locate digital booklets online with some savvy searching. For instance, Googling "nezet-seguin rachmaninoff dances filetypedf" (without quotation marks) turns up the booklet in the first few results. I did the same thing to find booklets for several of my Supraphonline purchases, such as the Igor Levit Beethoven cycle.


----------



## thejewk

I caved and went back for the remaining 9 volumes of the Brilliant Classics Complete Bach Edition. It seemed rude not to.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I purchased this one for $7. Aside from one decidedly weird entry, it is good stuff.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> one decidedly weird entry
> View attachment 154081


What might that be?

This Schubert sonatas set is tempting... Though I don't know half the pianists involved.


----------



## Manxfeeder

If anyone is interested, I've been happy with Brilliant's issue of the Bruckner masses.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I broke down and got this one. You all had good things to say about it. I had no Nielsen Symphonies, if you can believe it. Many of the other works were new to me









Now I am considering the 20th century Italian piano music.


----------



## Malx

Ordered yesterday:



















10 disc set which includes the complete string quartets featured on the Brilliant box plus three discs of Piano Trios NEW for £7.49 including postage.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Another free Naxos download.

Do you have a sufficient amount of Satie? I do.


----------



## Axiomatic

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Another free Naxos download.


What's the source for the free download? I subscribe to the Naxos emails but haven't seen anything new for several weeks (since the mailing with Rachmaninov freebies). I waited a couple of days to ask in case the latest email just hadn't arrived yet. Thanks!


----------



## frankreedy

I got the following link in my email to the Satie - hope it works without it being sent direct:
https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/513337241353456182b8311b3983f2b4106297209


----------



## Axiomatic

frankreedy said:


> I got the following link in my email to the Satie - hope it works without it being sent direct:
> https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/513337241353456182b8311b3983f2b4106297209


Thanks very much. The link did work for me. (Now I just have to figure out whether I need to be on another Naxos mailing list in addition to the Newsletter.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Axiomatic said:


> What's the source for the free download? I subscribe to the Naxos emails but haven't seen anything new for several weeks (since the mailing with Rachmaninov freebies). I waited a couple of days to ask in case the latest email just hadn't arrived yet. Thanks!


In my email, the entire message does not display and so I do not see the free downloads, but there is a place (I think at the bottom) where you can click to open the email content in a tab and then can scroll down and find the free downloads at the very bottom.


----------



## frankreedy

Axiomatic said:


> Thanks very much. The link did work for me. (Now I just have to figure out whether I need to be on another Naxos mailing list in addition to the Newsletter.)


The email was headed "News from the Naxos Music Group" which is a separate tick on the Newsletter preferences options from the "New on Naxos" which is the one that has the choice of one of three downloads. For me, it comes a week or two after the "New on Naxos" newsletter.


----------



## Helgi

Europadisc are having a bank holiday sale, Out-here music labels at up to 40% off; Alpha, Arcana, Linn, Ricercar, PHI and more.

https://www.europadisc.co.uk/offer/2809/Big_Bank_Holiday_Sale.htm


----------



## Mark Dee

The Big Chamber Music Box Vol III, from The Bach Guild, on offer at classicselectworld.com for a wallet busting £1!
Yes please...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Axiomatic said:


> Thanks very much. The link did work for me. (Now I just have to figure out whether I need to be on another Naxos mailing list in addition to the Newsletter.)


Maybe you will like it. I listened through, thought about it, then deleted it.


----------



## Axiomatic

frankreedy said:


> The email was headed "News from the Naxos Music Group" which is a separate tick on the Newsletter preferences options from the "New on Naxos" which is the one that has the choice of one of three downloads. For me, it comes a week or two after the "New on Naxos" newsletter.


Thanks again for taking the time to fill me in. That's exactly what I needed to know (and may help others too). I subscribed to the newsletter so long ago that I'd forgotten there were preferences!


----------



## Mark Dee

This may not be everyone's idea of a bargain, but I bagged 100 CD's for £20 on ebay a couple of days ago. They look to be samplers, but not the usual compilations. I'll keep you posted on what I get!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mark Dee said:


> This may not be everyone's idea of a bargain, but I bagged 100 CD's for £20 on ebay a couple of days ago. They look to be samplers, but not the usual compilations. I'll keep you posted on what I get!


If you get 3 or 4 really good disks, it will be worth it. At any rate, it sounds like a fun thing to do if one has the time to go through them all.


----------



## Mark Dee

SixFootScowl said:


> If you get 3 or 4 really good disks, it will be worth it. At any rate, it sounds like a fun thing to do if one has the time to go through them all.


They arrived today - samplers as I suspected, but with a few full price discs thrown in. Interesting stuff from good labels - Naxos, Chandos, Hyperion, EMI, Nimbus etc...


----------



## jambo

ClassicSelectWorld have the 10 hour Big Brahms Box for FREE currently

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-brahms-box


----------



## frankreedy

And, only a few days later, is the Copland Little Big Box.

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/little-big-copland-box-3-hour-digital-download


----------



## smithson

frankreedy said:


> And, only a few days later, is the Copland Little Big Box.
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/little-big-copland-box-3-hour-digital-download


They also have a couple of new free sampler downloads:

*The Golden Age of English Polyphony - The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers*

A sampler of a Hyperion renaissance music box set.

01. Fayrfax: Aeternae laudis lilium
02. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: I. Gloria
03. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: II. Credo
04. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: III. Sanctus and Benedictus
05. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: IV. Agnus Dei I
06. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: V. Agnus Dei II
07. Mundy: Magnificat 'in medio chori'
08. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: I. Gloria
09. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: II. Credo
10. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: III. Sanctus
11. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: IV. Benedictus
12. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: V. Agnus Dei

https://www.classicselectworld.com/...age-of-english-polyphony-free-digital-sampler

*The Century Collection - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*

01. Albéniz: Allegro from Concerto in B minor, RV 580
02. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: I. Allegro
03. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: II. Romanze
04. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: III. Allegro assai
05. Liszt: Totentanz, S. 126
06. Scarlatti: Sonata in A major, K. 322
07. Chopin: Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22
08. Chopin: Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68, No. 2: Lento
09. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: I. Allegro
10. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: II. Andante
11. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: III. Allegro vivace

https://www.classicselectworld.com/...tury-collection-free-digital-download-sampler


----------



## Art Rock

The new Naxos freebie choice:










I went for the Sinding, looks interesting. The Suk was also tempting but I have (some of) his piano works on another CD.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Classics Select World also has some boxed sets to download for £1 including Wyn Morris's Beethoven (but no #10), Colarado Quartet's Beethoven and a really interesting Tchaikovsky box - complete symphonies including 7 and Manfred, mostly Russian recordings with Rozhdestvensky. Only 256kbps mp3 but a good price and fine for the car...


----------



## david johnson

Art Rock said:


> The new Naxos freebie choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the Sinding, looks interesting. The Suk was also tempting but I have (some of) his piano works on another CD.


Art Rock, how do you find those Naxos freebies on their site? Thanks.


----------



## Art Rock

You have to sign up for their newsletter (email).


----------



## Mark Dee

This week's free download from classicselectworld.com


----------



## david johnson

Art Rock said:


> You have to sign up for their newsletter (email).


 I had already done that. I never see anywhere to download a freebie.


----------



## Art Rock

In my mail (gmail), the mail gets truncated, with at the bottom "[Message clipped] View entire message" - if I click that, I get the complete newsletter, including the download link.


----------



## david johnson

Thanx! I'll check that.


----------



## smithson

A free download Tactus label sampler, with a couple Vivaldi concertos, a Corelli sonata, and some other things:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/...ts/tactus-label-sampler-free-digital-download










*Tracklist:*

1. Ave color vini clari - Anonymous text, Music by Juan Ponce, 16th century - La Rossignol

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin, 2 Oboes, 2 Horns, Strings and Continuo, RV 562 - Modo Antiqua
2. Allegro
3. Grave
4. Allegro

5. Alessandro Scarlatti: Salve Regina - Vox Poetica Ensemble · Nova Alta

Corelli: Sonata Terza (1689) - Ensemble Il Ruggiero
6. Grave
7. Vivace
8. Largo
9. Allegro

10. Marchetto de Padova: Ave Corpus Sanctum / Adolescens Protomartyr - Ensemble Oktoechos

Lombardini: String Quartet No. 5 in F major - La Magnifica Comunità
11. Largo 
12. Allegro
13. Largo
14. Minuetto

Vivaldi: Concerto in B-flat Major, RV 367 - Concerto Italiano, Roberto Alessandrini, Fabio Biondi, violin soloist
15. Allegro, ma non troppo
16. Andante ma poco
17. Allegro

18. Anonymous: Marce, Marcum Imitaris - Ensemble Oktoechos


----------



## Itullian

8 bucks on Amazon.
Great set!


----------



## Mark Dee

This week's free download on classicselectworld.com is actually more than 11 hours worth...


----------



## Helgi

Europadisc has a bank holiday sale this weekend, 40% off 700-ish albums mostly from Harmonia Mundi:

https://www.europadisc.co.uk/offer/2819/Bank_Holiday_Sale.htm


----------



## pianozach

smithson said:


> They also have a couple of new free sampler downloads:
> 
> *The Golden Age of English Polyphony - The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers*
> 
> A sampler of a Hyperion renaissance music box set.
> 
> 01. Fayrfax: Aeternae laudis lilium
> 02. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: I. Gloria
> 03. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: II. Credo
> 04. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: III. Sanctus and Benedictus
> 05. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: IV. Agnus Dei I
> 06. Taverner: Missa Corona spirea: V. Agnus Dei II
> 07. Mundy: Magnificat 'in medio chori'
> 08. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: I. Gloria
> 09. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: II. Credo
> 10. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: III. Sanctus
> 11. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: IV. Benedictus
> 12. Sheppard: The Western Wynde Mass: V. Agnus Dei
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/...age-of-english-polyphony-free-digital-sampler
> 
> *The Century Collection - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
> 
> 01. Albéniz: Allegro from Concerto in B minor, RV 580
> 02. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: I. Allegro
> 03. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: II. Romanze
> 04. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K. 450: III. Allegro assai
> 05. Liszt: Totentanz, S. 126
> 06. Scarlatti: Sonata in A major, K. 322
> 07. Chopin: Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22
> 08. Chopin: Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68, No. 2: Lento
> 09. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: I. Allegro
> 10. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: II. Andante
> 11. Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971: III. Allegro vivace
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/...tury-collection-free-digital-download-sampler


Thanks for the links.

I just finished downloading four albums

The Golden Age of English Polyphony - The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers
The Century Collection - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
THE GOLDEN AGE OF ENGLISH POLYPHONY 
and
BIG VIOLIN BOX (10 Hour Digital Download) - BACH GUILD

The BIG VIOLIN BOX is a rather interesting find. 10 hours of violin music. 119 tracks.

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/big-violin-box


----------



## Mark Dee

pianozach said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> I just finished downloading four albums
> 
> The Golden Age of English Polyphony - The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers
> The Century Collection - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
> THE GOLDEN AGE OF ENGLISH POLYPHONY
> and
> BIG VIOLIN BOX (10 Hour Digital Download) - BACH GUILD
> 
> The BIG VIOLIN BOX is a rather interesting find. 10 hours of violin music. 119 tracks.
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/big-violin-box


I've downloaded 3 out of 4 of these ... all excellent so far....


----------



## jambo

New freebie from ClassicSelectWorld

4 hours of Charles Ives symphonies and some orchestral pieces.










https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/little-big-box-ives-symphonies


----------



## Manxfeeder

I noticed ClassicSelectWorld and Amazon have this one for 99 cents, recordings of Richter from the '50s.


----------



## jambo

There's also five and a half hours of Brendel on Vanguard Classics for $2.99









https://www.classicselectworld.com/...del-the-complete-vanguard-classics-recordings


----------



## Axiomatic

About a month ago, smithson drew our attention to a free digital sampler at classicselectworld.com of _The Golden Age of English Polyphony_ by Harry Christophers and the Sixteen. I only just realized yesterday that the entire 10-CD set is available for the bargain price of $22.99 at classicselectworld or £15 from Hyperion, where you can get FLAC, ALAC, or MP3 for that same price. (Digital booklet included as PDF and epub.)
https://www.classicselectworld.com/...lyphony-harry-christophers-the-sixteen-10-cds
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44401/10
I won't bother you with my own praise for this music and these performances but will refer you instead to Brian Wilson's informative review (2009):
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/nov09/Golden_sixteen_CDS44401.htm


----------



## Mark Dee

Two free downloads this week from classicselectworld.com

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/guitar-and-a-latte-digital-download

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/chopin-for-romantics-digital-download-1


----------



## jegreenwood

Axiomatic said:


> About a month ago, smithson drew our attention to a free digital sampler at classicselectworld.com of _The Golden Age of English Polyphony_ by Harry Christophers and the Sixteen. I only just realized yesterday that the entire 10-CD set is available for the bargain price of $22.99 at classicselectworld or £15 from Hyperion, where you can get FLAC, ALAC, or MP3 for that same price. (Digital booklet included as PDF and epub.)
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/...lyphony-harry-christophers-the-sixteen-10-cds
> https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44401/10
> I won't bother you with my own praise for this music and these performances but will refer you instead to Brian Wilson's informative review (2009):
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/nov09/Golden_sixteen_CDS44401.htm


Done! 11 characters


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Mark Dee said:


> Two free downloads this week from classicselectworld.com
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/guitar-and-a-latte-digital-download
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/chopin-for-romantics-digital-download-1


Not sur how classic select world digital is doing this unless they are also part of the seemingly defunct Bach Guild people. They are repurposing tracks from Bach Guild mega boxes.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Axiomatic

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Not sur how classic select world digital is doing this unless they are also part of the seemingly defunct Bach Guild people. They are repurposing tracks from Bach Guild mega boxes.
> 
> Hmmmm.


The "Bach Guild mega boxes" are themselves a "repurposing" of material originally released in other formats. That catalogue of recordings has been changing hands for decades. To oversimplify…Artemis Records swallowed up Vanguard Classics/Bach Guild and was then acquired by SSE, who were picked up in foreclosure by IndlieBlu shortly before Entertainment One gobbled them up in turn. This year, eOne was bought by Hasbro, who spun off eOne Music and sold it to the private equity giant Blackstone. From Artemis on, what all those corporate entities have in common is a desire to milk all possible profit from that aging catalogue. I don't see anything suspicious in the continued distribution of the music by classicselectworld.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Axiomatic said:


> The "Bach Guild mega boxes" are themselves a "repurposing" of material originally released in other formats. That catalogue of recordings has been changing hands for decades. To oversimplify…Artemis Records swallowed up Vanguard Classics/Bach Guild and was then acquired by SSE, who were picked up in foreclosure by IndlieBlu shortly before Entertainment One gobbled them up in turn. This year, eOne was bought by Hasbro, who spun off eOne Music and sold it to the private equity giant Blackstone. From Artemis on, what all those corporate entities have in common is a desire to milk all possible profit from that aging catalogue. I don't see anything suspicious in the continued distribution of the music by classicselectworld.


Oh, nothing suspicious as in underhanded. I thought maybe bach guild was still alive in some way.

I do wonder when the catalog will resurface. They always claimed to have an extensive unreleased (by them) pool of recordings.

Any idea what label that music is under now?


----------



## Sondersdorf

Axiomatic said:


> The "Bach Guild mega boxes" are themselves a "repurposing" of material originally released in other formats. That catalogue of recordings has been changing hands for decades. To oversimplify…Artemis Records swallowed up Vanguard Classics/Bach Guild and was then acquired by SSE, who were picked up in foreclosure by IndlieBlu shortly before Entertainment One gobbled them up in turn. This year, eOne was bought by Hasbro, who spun off eOne Music and sold it to the private equity giant Blackstone. From Artemis on, what all those corporate entities have in common is a desire to milk all possible profit from that aging catalogue. I don't see anything suspicious in the continued distribution of the music by classicselectworld.


I may have this wrong, but I think the guy who assembles the Bach Guild download sets they sell on amazon.com reviews his own creations and uses his "reviews" to communicate with purchasers. He explains what he puts in his collections and even corrects mistakes. It is somewhat amusing to see his classical music tagging issues intermixed with reviews of toys he bought for his kids.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sondersdorf said:


> I may have this wrong, but I think the guy who assembles the Bach Guild download sets they sell on amazon.com reviews his own creations and uses his "reviews" to communicate with purchasers. He explains what he puts in his collections and even corrects mistakes. It is somewhat amusing to see his classical music tagging issues intermixed with reviews of toys he bought for his kids.


That's a trip, man.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Sondersdorf said:


> I may have this wrong, but I think the guy who assembles the Bach Guild download sets they sell on amazon.com reviews his own creations and uses his "reviews" to communicate with purchasers. He explains what he puts in his collections and even corrects mistakes. It is somewhat amusing to see his classical music tagging issues intermixed with reviews of toys he bought for his kids.


Yes, he "reviews" on Amazon as Greg B. He bought some Halloween decorations he was disappointed with back in 2017. Back to Grosse Fuge for me.


----------



## smithson

Free from the Naxos newsletter... a disc of classical-era piano sonatas by Leopold Kozeluch:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sondersdorf said:


> Yes, he "reviews" on Amazon as Greg B. He bought some Halloween decorations he was disappointed with back in 2017. Back to Grosse Fuge for me.


Please tell me his last name is Bach.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Please tell me his last name is Bach.


The mind reals. Or, "reels". Maybe the Christopher Guest crowd can do a mockumentary for us on Johann Sebastian's forgotten brother Greg.


----------



## frankreedy

Two free downloads from Classic Select this week - Telemann and Summer Music:
https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/little-big-telemann-box
https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/free-downloads/products/big-summer-box

Plus a free download from the Naxos Newsletter of Tchaikovsky Shakespearean Tone Poems.

I've not had the email with the choice of three albums from Naxos yet this month. Has anyone else had it?


----------



## frankreedy

frankreedy said:


> I've not had the email with the choice of three albums from Naxos yet this month. Has anyone else had it?


Ha, minutes after I post this I get the June email - but only one download this month - a World Music sampler.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> Ha, minutes after I post this I get the June email - but only one download this month - a World Music sampler.


Strange. I receive my email around the 15th every month.

Today Naxos sent out a free download of some Tchaikovsky overtures. I have them many times over so I deleted the email or I would post it for everyone.

Naxos free download is a bust for me this month.


----------



## frankreedy

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Strange. I receive my email around the 15th every month.
> 
> Today Naxos sent out a free download of some Tchaikovsky overtures. I have them many times over so I deleted the email or I would post it for everyone.
> 
> Naxos free download is a bust for me this month.


Yes, the "normal" date is the second Friday of the month but only for the US, I think. Here in Europe, I get mine a week or two later.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

frankreedy said:


> Yes, the "normal" date is the second Friday of the month but only for the US, I think. Here in Europe, I get mine a week or two later.


Probably sent on their dial up internet connection.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

The title reads Ridiculous Bargains, well here is one that is definitely not a bargain, I ordered a BIS SACD from Presto, the total price came up to $21.70. BIS are on sale for $13.00 but postage and packing came up to a whopping $8.70 air mail from UK to Houston. At these prices I will have to cut back on buying new discs.


----------



## apricissimus

With all the ridiculous bargains to be had, and mega box sets selling for like $1 to $2 per disk, I find myself buying fewer and fewer "regular" CDs (or full priced albums in other formats). I wonder to what degree working musicians who make records are feeling the squeeze, having to compete against all of that. I feel a little bad about that. But I guess not so bad as to pay $15+ for a CD when there are other great options available for less (at least, not nearly as often as I used to).


----------



## frankreedy

QoBuz Summer Music Giveaway - 10 albums mainly Jazz/Folk but one classical (Erik Satie):
https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=summer-music-gifts-2021
Changing the "gb" on the link to your relevant country should work if available where you are.


----------



## Manxfeeder

frankreedy said:


> QoBuz Summer Music Giveaway - 10 albums mainly Jazz/Folk but one classical (Erik Satie):
> https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=summer-music-gifts-2021
> Changing the "gb" on the link to your relevant country should work if available where you are.


I tried putting "us" in the link, but it doesn't work. Is this a Europe-only thing?


----------



## frankreedy

Manxfeeder said:


> I tried putting "us" in the link, but it doesn't work. Is this a Europe-only thing?


Sorry, looks like it. I've tried replacing "gb-en" with "fr-fr" and "es-es" for France and Spain respectively and it works so must be only for Europe.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

apricissimus said:


> With all the ridiculous bargains to be had, and mega box sets selling for like $1 to $2 per disk, I find myself buying fewer and fewer "regular" CDs (or full priced albums in other formats). I wonder to what degree working musicians who make records are feeling the squeeze, having to compete against all of that. I feel a little bad about that. But I guess not so bad as to pay $15+ for a CD when there are other great options available for less (at least, not nearly as often as I used to).


Most recordings in the Bach Guild mega boxes, VoxBox, Pro Arte, ans MC , etc. releases are from as long as 50 years ago. I would guess many of those musicians are deceased or no longer care about those recordings. The releaser of the music should be paying any due royalty. I will go out on a limb and say there are most likely no royalties to pay.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Purchased Handley's set of Bax Symphonies (as downloads) on Qobuz for £9.59. That's pretty good, I guess, compared with £47.93 on Presto.


----------



## apricissimus

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Most recordings in the Bach Guild mega boxes, VoxBox, Pro Arte, ans MC , etc. releases are from as long as 50 years ago. I would guess many of those musicians are deceased or no longer care about those recordings. The releaser of the music should be paying any due royalty. I will go out on a limb and say there are most likely no royalties to pay.


Right, but I mean that I'm less likely to spend $15 on a recording by a current, working musician when there are so many older recordings to be had much more cheaply. Recording musicians today are competing against several decades of recordings that sell for peanuts. It's too bad for them.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

apricissimus said:


> Right, but I mean that I'm less likely to spend $15 on a recording by a current, working musician when there are so many older recordings to be had much more cheaply. Recording musicians today are competing against several decades of recordings that sell for peanuts. It's too bad for them.


I completely agree. I think we at TC make too much out of the latest and greatest recordings.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I completely agree. I think we at TC make too much out of the latest and greatest recordings.


Sometimes those latest and supposed greatest recordings can disappoint too.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/brilliant-classics

Brilliant Classical downloads at bargain prices. 
I picked up this one plus a few others the last time they had a sale. I recommend it.









This looks promising


----------



## staxomega

Vahe Sahakian said:


> The title reads Ridiculous Bargains, well here is one that is definitely not a bargain, I ordered a BIS SACD from Presto, the total price came up to $21.70. BIS are on sale for $13.00 but postage and packing came up to a whopping $8.70 air mail from UK to Houston. At these prices I will have to cut back on buying new discs.


I find Presto's shipping to the US is only worth it when you buy a bunch of stuff from them. My last order from them was a bunch of Feldman discs for about half off of Hat Hut's normal pricing and shipping worked out to be about $1-2 per CD.


----------



## jegreenwood

staxomega said:


> I find Presto's shipping to the US is only worth it when you buy a bunch of stuff from them. My last order from them was a bunch of Feldman discs for about half off of Hat Hut's normal pricing and shipping worked out to be about $1-2 per CD.


These days, most of my purchases from Presto are downloads.


----------



## wkasimer

apricissimus said:


> Right, but I mean that I'm less likely to spend $15 on a recording by a current, working musician when there are so many older recordings to be had much more cheaply. Recording musicians today are competing against several decades of recordings that sell for peanuts. It's too bad for them.


I take a different view. When I see new releases on Spotify, I listen to them, and if I think that they're worth listening to a second and third time, I buy them. The established recordings of the past will always be available, but some of the current artists are in danger of being forgotten within a few years, and many of them deserve a better fate. I particularly seek out recordings by artists who aren't promoted by a major label, and are either self-publishing or recording for small labels. I'm much less likely to buy a recording by a "flavor of the month" artist that is being shamelessly promoted/exploited by a so-called major label.


----------



## classical yorkist

Oldhoosierdude said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/brilliant-classics
> 
> Brilliant Classical downloads at bargain prices.
> I picked up this one plus a few others the last time they had a sale. I recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 157077
> 
> 
> This looks promising
> View attachment 157078


I can't believe some of those prices. £5.42 for a 15 disc complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book!?!
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


----------



## Eclectic Al

classical yorkist said:


> I can't believe some of those prices. £5.42 for a 15 disc complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book!?!
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


Yeah. I bought that, and I'm not really interested in that sort of stuff. I don't need to find many gems to justify the cost.
One of my favourites is the French Piano Concerto collection. There's also a Russian Piano Concerto collection too, but that doesn't seem to be on the cheap download slate yet. I'm keeping an eye on that.


----------



## jegreenwood

classical yorkist said:


> I can't believe some of those prices. £5.42 for a 15 disc complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book!?!
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


I just finished downloading and applying my personal tagging to that clarinet set.


----------



## Limb

classical yorkist said:


> I can't believe some of those prices. £5.42 for a 15 disc complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book!?!
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


I can also recommend the Alkan edition

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8366745--alkan-edition


----------



## jambo

Limb said:


> I can also recommend the Alkan edition
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8366745--alkan-edition


Thanks, grabbed this last night for $10 AUD.

Had a quick listen and it's pretty mindblowing.


----------



## Limb

Presto once again have 50% off Naxos Hi-Res downloads. Another opportunity to fill in a few gaps.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos-hires-50-off


----------



## RufusGunderson

Limb said:


> Presto once again have 50% off Naxos Hi-Res downloads. Another opportunity to fill in a few gaps.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos-hires-50-off


Do you have any standout/must-own recommendations?


----------



## Limb

There are so many but if you haven't already:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=weinberg%20naxos


----------



## classical yorkist

Limb said:


> Presto once again have 50% off Naxos Hi-Res downloads. Another opportunity to fill in a few gaps.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos-hires-50-off


Might be a silly question but do I need anything special to play Hi Res files?


----------



## Limb

classical yorkist said:


> Might be a silly question but do I need anything special to play Hi Res files?


Without knowing how you listen and with what it's difficult to answer, but pretty much anything that will play lossless will do Hi-Res.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Limb said:


> Presto once again have 50% off Naxos Hi-Res downloads. Another opportunity to fill in a few gaps.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/naxos-hires-50-off


If the MP3s were half off I would be grabbing the three disks of the Naxos Saint-Saens complete symphonies conducted by Soustrot. No advantage to Hi Res for me. I would have to convert to 128 kbps mp3 as I don't want to hog space on my player and my ear is fine with it.


----------



## Limb

Every download from Presto is available to download again in the future should you need to so you could delete the Hi-Res after conversion. Presto also have an app now (which I've never used) - just thinking out loud.


----------



## jegreenwood

Limb said:


> Without knowing how you listen and with what it's difficult to answer, but pretty much anything that will play lossless will do Hi-Res.


I think that's correct overall, but there are exceptions. The first one that springs to mind iDevices. There are ways to do it, but there are limitations when used out of the box.


----------



## Limb

jegreenwood said:


> I think that's correct overall, but there are exceptions. The first one that springs to mind iDevices. There are ways to do it, but there are limitations when used out of the box.


Yes, and until recently Sonos, but I think they can still only do 24bit/44.1/48


----------



## classical yorkist

I'm using a laptop running Windows 10 and it does play flac files.


----------



## jegreenwood

classical yorkist said:


> I'm using a laptop running Windows 10 and it does play flac files.


Are you using specific media player?


----------



## premont

Limb said:


> Every download from Presto is available to download again in the future should you need to so you could delete the Hi-Res after conversion. Presto also have an app now (which I've never used) - just thinking out loud.


They are certainly doing in lossless downloads nowadays, and this is (as well as their excellent service) hopefully what will make them survive Brexit.


----------



## classical yorkist

jegreenwood said:


> Are you using specific media player?


Nothing specific, currently using Windows own player


----------



## jegreenwood

classical yorkist said:


> Nothing specific, currently using Windows own player


Alas, I've found conflicting information on-line about whether either the Windows Media Player or Groove Music can handle hi-res. This includes threads where people complain they can't get a straight answer from Microsoft. One other issue - even if they can play a hi-res track are they downsampling it first?

I use JRiver to play hi-res.* It's not free though. A lot of people swear by Foobar2000, which is free.

*I also use the Logitech Media Server, because I started with Squeezeboxes.


----------



## classical yorkist

jegreenwood said:


> Alas, I've found conflicting information on-line about whether either the Windows Media Player or Groove Music can handle hi-res. This includes threads where people complain they can't get a straight answer from Microsoft. One other issue - even if they can play a hi-res track are they downsampling it first?
> 
> I use JRiver to play hi-res.* It's not free though. A lot of people swear by Foobar2000, which is free.
> 
> *I also use the Logitech Media Server, because I started with Squeezeboxes.


I do have Foobar2000 installed, thanks for the help.


----------



## jambo

Foobar2000 is great, supports almost every file and there are probably add-on components for any that don't work.

Very customisable as well.


----------



## Limb

This may be of some use.

https://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/Playback.htm


----------



## classical yorkist

I bought one of those Naxos Hi Res dl's and it's playing just beautifully through Foobar2000. Thank you for your advice and encouragement.


----------



## RufusGunderson

Well, I have gone through the 1296 Naxos high-res recordings on sale and blindly wishlisted the ones I had an inclination for, and that total was at 127... so I gotta narrow that list down a bit.


----------



## frankreedy

Presto Classical Brilliant Classics downloads are now mainly down to £3.16 including 16 hours of the complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


----------



## classical yorkist

frankreedy said:


> Presto Classical Brilliant Classics downloads are now mainly down to £3.16 including 16 hours of the complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book:
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


And to think I nearly bought it for £5.42 a fortnight ago :lol:


----------



## Malx

classical yorkist said:


> And to think I nearly bought it for £5.42 a fortnight ago :lol:


£3.16 MP3 - £5.42 Flac price hasn't changed as far I can see.


----------



## RufusGunderson

Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra Brahms symphony cycle (and other works) is only $20.98 on hdtracks for the 24/96 version. Seems unreasonably low. From quick googling, it seems like at least Symphony No. 1 is highly regarded.

https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/60c22506a23a727b2c09390b


----------



## gvn

Hänssler's 60-CD "Completed" C. P. E. Bach Edition (due for release in Sept) is currently on sale at Presto Classical.









Solo Piano: CDs 1-26
Concertos and Symphonies: CDs 27-41, 59-60
Chamber: CDs 42-45, 51-52, 57-58
Organ: CD 50
Vocal: CDs 46-49, 55-56 (this the only inadequate section-not one of the great oratorios is included-but this may be just as well, because Hänssler wouldn't supply the texts or translations in a box of this kind anyway)

CDs 1-54 are exactly the same as the previous 54-CD edition. The 6 additional discs reportedly contain:

Ich bin vergnügt in meinem Stande [Benjamin Appl (bar), Berlin Baroque Soloists, Reinhard Goebel]
Gellert Odes & Lieder [possibly Dorothee Mields (sop) & Ludger Rémy (fp) from CPO]
Flute Quartets Wq 94 and 95 and Trio Sonata Wq 163 [not sure which recording]
Trio Sonatas Wq 144-151 [possibly Les Amis de Philippe from CPO]
Keyboard Concertos Wq 1, 11, 15, and 24 [Michael Rische (pno), Berlin Baroque Soloists]

If you already have the 54-CD box, note that the separate Hänssler CDs of the above concertos are also on sale at Presto:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8774173--c-p-e-bach-piano-concertos

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8390641--cpe-bach-piano-concertos


----------



## classical yorkist

Malx said:


> £3.16 MP3 - £5.42 Flac price hasn't changed as far I can see.


Nope it's £3.76 in flac
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


----------



## Limb

Qobuz as part of their summer sale have a selection of Orfeo releases at 50% off.

https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/search?q=orfeo-qobuz-fest-2021


----------



## Malx

classical yorkist said:


> Nope it's £3.76 in flac
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8846043--complete-fitzwilliam-virginal-book


The price has changed since yesterday evening - :tiphat:


----------



## classical yorkist

Malx said:


> The price has changed since yesterday evening - :tiphat:


There are so many amazing deals in this offer.


----------



## Axiomatic

Given the enthusiasm recently expressed here for Presto's bargain _Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book_ (Brilliant), I wanted to point out that I've found one seriously faulty FLAC track, #93 "Sweelinck: Fantasia Ut re mi fa sol la a 4, SwWV 263," which should run 8:24 but stops abruptly about 5:45. Changing players didn't solve the problem, nor did downloading the track again, so a week ago I reported it to Presto, who reported it to Brilliant, whose response I await. If you bought Belder's _Fitzwilliam_, you may want to check your copy; and if you find other issues in any of these big boxes, please let the rest of us know!


----------



## Helgi

Thanks for pointing it out, just checked and my copy is the same. It starts the next track (Praeludium Toccata) at 5:45.


----------



## jegreenwood

Axiomatic said:


> Given the enthusiasm recently expressed here for Presto's bargain _Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book_ (Brilliant), I wanted to point out that I've found one seriously faulty FLAC track, #93 "Sweelinck: Fantasia Ut re mi fa sol la a 4, SwWV 263," which should run 8:24 but stops abruptly about 5:45. Changing players didn't solve the problem, nor did downloading the track again, so a week ago I reported it to Presto, who reported it to Brilliant, whose response I await. If you bought Belder's _Fitzwilliam_, you may want to check your copy; *and if you find other issues in any of these big boxes, please let the rest of us know!*


Maybe not quite a big box, but the Decca Radu Lupu solo recordings download is scrambled. Names of tracks don't match the actual music. After some effort I confirmed to my satisfaction that all the music is there, but some tag editing is needed.


----------



## ELbowe

jegreenwood said:


> Maybe not quite a big box, but the Decca Radu Lupu solo recordings download is scrambled. Names of tracks don't match the actual music. After some effort I confirmed to my satisfaction that all the music is there, but some tag editing is needed.


*Hello!
I checked my download and it appears fine however I downloaded as MP3. I haven't had a problem with downloads from Presto (thankfully) to now but coincidentally I am in currently in communication with SUPRAPHON on multiple issues. Over the years I have become accustomed to finding "time" errors on their box downloads. Presently they have passed me on to "Sony Music" and I am awaiting a response. Hopefully they can solve my issues, in fairness they have corrected in the past but only after a lot of palaver! *


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Maybe not quite a big box, but the Decca Radu Lupu solo recordings download is scrambled. Names of tracks don't match the actual music. After some effort I confirmed to my satisfaction that all the music is there, but some tag editing is needed.


Correction - it's the Sony Freire box, which I bought at the same time.

Thanks for making me double check.


----------



## smithson

Naxos has sent out its August free download selections a second time, this time as a free download for anyone, even those not signed up to the email list.

You can choose one of:
Adolphe Adam - Giselle (Highlights)
Beethoven - Piano Trios Nos. 5 'Ghost' and 6
Mozart - Don Giovanni (Highlights)

https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.4e203bfe98a242ed9d7b8fe63f1f7681


----------



## Merl

Not a new release bargain but a secondhand bargain, I picked up the 23cd Buchberger Haydn SQ cycle for £15, in excellent condition. Well happy.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Quite possibly a pricing error (since the corresponding digital albums on Amazon and Qobuz are priced much higher), but DG's upcoming Chopin Masters box set is currently available as a FLAC download from Presto for just $13.00, at least here in the US. Over 28 hours of music by excellent musicians including Martha Argerich, Rafal Blechacz, Maria Joao Pires, etc. There's even a digital booklet. I already have some of these recordings but this seemed too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Oakey

Chopin Suey said:


> Quite possibly a pricing error (since the corresponding digital albums on Amazon and Qobuz are priced much higher), but DG's upcoming Chopin Masters box set is currently available as a FLAC download from Presto for just $13.00, at least here in the US. Over 28 hours of music by excellent musicians including Martha Argerich, Rafael Blechacz, Maria Joao Pires, etc. There's even a digital booklet. I already have some of these recordings but this seemed too good a deal to pass up.


The download is not available via Presto Europe but the 28-disc physical CD set is, for €80. Which is also inexpensive I would say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> Quite possibly a pricing error (since the corresponding digital albums on Amazon and Qobuz are priced much higher), but DG's upcoming Chopin Masters box set is currently available as a FLAC download from Presto for just $13.00,


Thanks for the info. I just pulled the trigger. I don't really like Chopin, but I'm hoping this will make me a convert.


----------



## Kiki

https://www.audite.de/en/product/CD/97709-ravel_la_tombelle_string_quartets.html

I never thought of Audite as a mid-price label... While this Ravel/La Tombelle CD from the Mandelring Quartett is definitely full price, the 24/48 flac costs only EUR 5.87 and, even cheaper, 16/44.1 wav at EUR 5.03.

Did a quick check at both Highresaudio and Qobuz, the prices of this download are more "normal", at around the 10 EUR range.

Did another check for other CDs on the Audite site. Downloads are usually priced at the 5 to 7 EUR range. This is nice!


----------



## frankreedy

Kiki said:


> https://www.audite.de/en/product/CD/97709-ravel_la_tombelle_string_quartets.html
> 
> I never thought of Audite as a mid-price label... While this Ravel/La Tombelle CD from the Mandelring Quartett is definitely full price, the 24/48 flac costs only EUR 5.87 and, even cheaper, 16/44.1 wav at EUR 5.03.
> 
> Did a quick check at both Highresaudio and Qobuz, the prices of this download are more "normal", at around the 10 EUR range.
> 
> Did another check for other CDs on the Audite site. Downloads are usually priced at the 5 to 7 EUR range. This is nice!


And buying the quartets separately is cheaper (EUR 4.60)!


----------



## Kiki

frankreedy said:


> And buying the quartets separately is cheaper (EUR 4.60)!


Good spot! Wav is even cheaper. Buying the quartets separately costs EUR 3.76. Now this is really in the budget range.


----------



## premont

Axiomatic said:


> Given the enthusiasm recently expressed here for Presto's bargain _Complete Fitzwilliam Virginal Book_ (Brilliant), I wanted to point out that I've found one seriously faulty FLAC track, #93 "Sweelinck: Fantasia Ut re mi fa sol la a 4, SwWV 263," which should run 8:24 but stops abruptly about 5:45. Changing players didn't solve the problem, nor did downloading the track again, so a week ago I reported it to Presto, who reported it to Brilliant, whose response I await. If you bought Belder's _Fitzwilliam_, you may want to check your copy; and if you find other issues in any of these big boxes, please let the rest of us know!


I have met this problem with other Presto downloads but only rarely. They use to get a new file without errors from the label, but some labels don't respond to Presto's inquiry. In one such case I got a refund and in two other cases I resigned. The frequency of faulty downloads is approximately 1,5% based upon my more than 500 downloads.


----------



## jambo

Chopin Suey said:


> Quite possibly a pricing error (since the corresponding digital albums on Amazon and Qobuz are priced much higher), but DG's upcoming Chopin Masters box set is currently available as a FLAC download from Presto for just $13.00, at least here in the US. Over 28 hours of music by excellent musicians including Martha Argerich, Rafal Blechacz, Maria Joao Pires, etc. There's even a digital booklet. I already have some of these recordings but this seemed too good a deal to pass up.


Thanks for the heads up. I was able to use a VPN to purchase the set, and then download it on my normal connection at full speed.

28 hours!


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was able to use a VPN to purchase the set, and then download it on my normal connection at full speed.
> 
> 28 hours!


If I can use outdated Hippie-speak, I'm really digging this set.


----------



## Chopin Suey

Welp, that was fast. Looks like Presto's corrected the error—price is up to $139.50.


----------



## jimsumner

Chopin Suey said:


> Welp, that was fast. Looks like Presto's corrected the error-price is up to $139.50.


You snooze, you lose.

I snoozed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> Welp, that was fast. Looks like Presto's corrected the error-price is up to $139.50.


Holy samoleans!


----------



## jambo

Wow, glad I saw this at midnight last night and jumped on it instead of going to bed.


----------



## Tempesta

$6.95 gently used CD just arrived from an Amazon Marketplace seller


----------



## CnC Bartok

Naxos offering some good free downloads this month. Choice of:

Fibich - Symphonies 1&2
Smetana - String Quartets
Vaňhal - a couple of Masses


----------



## frankreedy

CnC Bartok said:


> Naxos offering some good free downloads this month. Choice of:
> 
> Fibich - Symphonies 1&2
> Smetana - String Quartets
> Vaňhal - a couple of Masses


And some Graupner Trio Sonatas
https://benefits.naxos.com/Offer/Redeem/2f5b837839d341bb9183b720bc7c749c111546699


----------



## Malx

I know virtually nothing about solo guitar music other than the usual Spanish masters but this 14CD box currently available on Amazon UK for £7.81 seems a bargain for those who have a greater interest than I.

Unless someone knows a reason why to avoid it?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gilardino-...389088011&s=music&sprefix=cla,aps,199&sr=1-40


----------



## KevinJS

Just ordered it. Price is now down to £6, £8.50 delivered to Canada. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> I know virtually nothing about solo guitar music other than the usual Spanish masters but this 14CD box currently available on Amazon UK for £7.81 seems a bargain for those who have a greater interest than I.
> 
> Unless someone knows a reason why to avoid it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gilardino-...389088011&s=music&sprefix=cla,aps,199&sr=1-40


U.S. Amazon price very good too:
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Music-Solo-Guitar-1965-2013/dp/B0106UFKW6/

Cover looks like Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead.


----------



## frankreedy

Malx said:


> I know virtually nothing about solo guitar music other than the usual Spanish masters but this 14CD box currently available on Amazon UK for £7.81 seems a bargain for those who have a greater interest than I.
> 
> Unless someone knows a reason why to avoid it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gilardino-...389088011&s=music&sprefix=cla,aps,199&sr=1-40


£5.10 with free shipping on the rarewaves.com site.


----------



## Kreisler jr

SixFootScowl said:


> U.S. Amazon price very good too:
> 
> Cover looks like Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead.


It certainly seems one version of the Böcklin painting that inspired Rachmaninoff's piece (among others). I am not aware of a guitar piece but maybe there is one that could be connected with that painting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_the_Dead_(painting)


----------



## jambo

Up to 50% off box sets over on Presto at the moment. 3,000 to go through, so hopefully there are some good ones closer to 50% off

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-set-sale--up-to-50-off


----------



## SixFootScowl

jambo said:


> Up to 50% off box sets over on Presto at the moment. 3,000 to go through, so hopefully there are some good ones closer to 50% off
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-set-sale--up-to-50-off


I want to find any Wagner box sets they may have!


----------



## frankreedy

jambo said:


> Up to 50% off box sets over on Presto at the moment. 3,000 to go through, so hopefully there are some good ones closer to 50% off
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-set-sale--up-to-50-off


Bought the Chandos Landmarks set at under £1 a disk
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8617746--landmarks-40-years-of-chandos


----------



## Mathias Broucek

SixFootScowl said:


> I want to find any Wagner box sets they may have!


The Barenboim box is about £40 to download from Qobuz


----------



## ELbowe

frankreedy said:


> Bought the Chandos Landmarks set at under £1 a disk
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8617746--landmarks-40-years-of-chandos


That is a steal....I just bought it about 3 weeks ago at full price !!! Self-kick!!!


----------



## Bogdan

jambo said:


> Up to 50% off box sets over on Presto at the moment. 3,000 to go through, so hopefully there are some good ones closer to 50% off
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-set-sale--up-to-50-off


The Oistrakh EMI box for $20 or so, and the Rattle Mahler set for about the same.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> The Oistrakh EMI box for $20 or so, and the Rattle Mahler set for about the same.


I see the Oistrakh set for $39. Am I missing something?


----------



## starthrower

Presto certainly isn't offering the great deals like they used to. Over a hundred dollars for the Bareboim Wagner box. I saw it on eBay the other day for 46 dollars. Hard to believe these prices are 50 percent off. And their Thielemann Bayreuth box is priced 20 dollars higher than JPC.


----------



## Magilla81

Hi,Guys I'm venturing into the World of classical music coming from Rock/Pop
I’d like to tell you what you think about High-Resolution files (24/32-48-96-192 hz) and DSD
I'll explain better:Talking about Digital Recordings,would say that most of the labels like Decca,Philips, DG, sample the majority of CD in 44/16 redbook audio, or instead there are exceptions with excellent recordings sampled at 24/96?
I'm asking this because I would like to try to figure out if I need a DAC with DSD encodings to fully enjoy the classical Cds
Thanks


----------



## Itullian

It arrived and it's great.


----------



## starthrower

Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


----------



## Granate

starthrower said:


> Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


Unless you are well-covered in spare recordings of the operas, you should get it. Top-tier Tristan and Tannhäuser; very good Meistersinger, really well-conducted Ring, well-sung in Holländer, Lohengrin and Parsifal (others like this much more than myself).


----------



## wkasimer

Re the Barenboim Wagner box:



Granate said:


> Unless you are well-covered in spare recordings of the operas, you should get it. Top-tier Tristan and Tannhäuser; very good Meistersinger, really well-conducted Ring, well-sung in Holländer, Lohengrin and Parsifal (others like this much more than myself).


While I agree with Granate that this is worth buying if cheap enough, I'm a little less enthusiastic about the performances, mostly due to some critical casting deficiencies.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> It arrived and it's great.


Yes, but it's not exactly a bargain...


----------



## RobertJTh

starthrower said:


> Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


Barenboim's Parsifal is my personal favorite, it's brilliantly sung, conducted, played and recorded. I'd say it's on par with Kna, but a tad more dynamic and less ceremonious.
The Barenboim/Kupfer Ring is a classic and one of the better modern ones, and the other operas are never less than good.
So yes, I'd say he's a great Wagner conductor and a complete box at that price is a must have.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


I have it. I'd say buy it at once!

BBC Radio 3 Building a library first choice Tristan

One of the best performed modern Parsifals out there, and in amazing sound quality

A modern Bayreuth Ring cycle that must be considered alongside the seminal 1950s performances, again in great sound quality

The Tannhauser that I bought 20 year's ago and never felt the need to add to

Must I continue?

Just buy it!!!!!

P.S. Long winter nights are coming


----------



## starthrower

Thanks for the feedback, everybody!


----------



## wkasimer

RobertJTh said:


> Barenboim's Parsifal is my personal favorite, it's brilliantly sung, conducted, played and recorded.


It's also among my favorites, but what keeps it from the top of the heap is Hölle's Gurnemanz. After listening to the truly great singers in this very long and important role - Hotter, Weber, Lloyd, Moll, and even Pape - Hölle is little more than mediocre.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


A dollar a cd? No brainer! Get it!


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> A dollar a cd? No brainer! Get it!


I'm about to pull the trigger! Funny that Amazon and Presto have this listed at well over a hundred dollars but a couple of other sites are selling it for under 40 dollars.


----------



## Bogdan

Manxfeeder said:


> I see the Oistrakh set for $39. Am I missing something?


Download is half of that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> Download is half of that.


I don't see a download option. I wonder if it's something not available in America.


----------



## Bogdan

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't see a download option. I wonder if it's something not available in America.


Could be... I'm in Canada.


----------



## Helgi

Europadisc has V. Petrenko's Shostakovich cycle at 49% off: https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/123566/Shostakovich_-_The_Complete_Symphonies.htm


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Helgi said:


> Europadisc has V. Petrenko's Shostakovich cycle at 49% off: https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/123566/Shostakovich_-_The_Complete_Symphonies.htm


Also on offer at Presto. Don't hesitate!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't if this is "ridiculous," but ClassicSelect World has bundled the Membran 10-CD sets of Beecham, Ormandy, Mitropoulos, and Barbirolli together for $25. I have the Beecham and Ormandy sets, and I've gotten good out of them, though I admit, they are all older recordings, and some people don't like the remastering.

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/bundles/products/great-conductors-mega-bundle-2-28-cds-for-20


----------



## Sondersdorf

Hi, sorry if this is a repeat, but the Naxos newsletter is offering Ančerl conducting Suk as a free download.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Magilla81 said:


> Hi,Guys I'm venturing into the World of classical music coming from Rock/Pop
> I'd like to tell you what you think about High-Resolution files (24/32-48-96-192 hz) and DSD
> I'll explain better:Talking about Digital Recordings,would say that most of the labels like Decca,Philips, DG, sample the majority of CD in 44/16 redbook audio, or instead there are exceptions with excellent recordings sampled at 24/96?
> I'm asking this because I would like to try to figure out if I need a DAC with DSD encodings to fully enjoy the classical Cds
> Thanks


Did you ever get an answer? (I am interested, too.) This probably was not the best thread in which to post this question. I guess if I gave you any advice, it would be to start listening to as much classical music as attentively as possible. The quality of the recording will have to get pretty bad before it gets in the way of learning and appreciating the music.


----------



## jegreenwood

Magilla81 said:


> Hi,Guys I'm venturing into the World of classical music coming from Rock/Pop
> I'd like to tell you what you think about High-Resolution files (24/32-48-96-192 hz) and DSD
> I'll explain better:Talking about Digital Recordings,would say that most of the labels like Decca,Philips, DG, sample the majority of CD in 44/16 redbook audio, or instead there are exceptions with excellent recordings sampled at 24/96?
> I'm asking this because I would like to try to figure out if I need a DAC with DSD encodings to fully enjoy the classical Cds
> Thanks





Sondersdorf said:


> Did you ever get an answer? (I am interested, too.) This probably was not the best thread in which to post this question. I guess if I gave you any advice, it would be to start listening to as much classical music as attentively as possible. The quality of the recording will have to get pretty bad before it gets in the way of learning and appreciating the music.


I saw the question previously, but didn't have time to answer. I was also unsure of my facts. But I'll take a shot now. I have about 450 SACDs and a number of Hi-Rez downloads (all but one pcm). You can still find a reasonable selection of classical SACDs and there are several online sites that sell DSD downloads. But unless you have an SACD player, I think your choices will be limited.

On the other hand, there are quite a few Hi-Rez pcm files. Check Presto Music to get a sense. You will also discover that pricing varies widely.

My sense is that there you can divide HiRez classical recordings into three categories:

(1) Those made from digitizing analogue recordings. This would include a number of highly regarded performances, such as Herbert von Karajan conducting the Beethoven symphonies. As you can see this is available at 96/24. I think these analog recordings are most often digitized at 96/24, although there are exceptions such as the Solti Ring, which is 44.1/24.

(2). Early digital recordings recorded at 44.1/16. From what I've read, there is no advantage to upsampling them to 96/24.

(3) More recent digital recordings, going as far back as the 1990s [?] I think most of these were recorded at 96/24 (and then downsampled to 44.1/16 for CDs). As I recall, some of the record labels have had 96/24 on their covers from at least early this century.

Having said that, I find that good mastering trumps Hi-Rez in the vast majority of cases. The clearest example in my collection is the deluxe 96/24 release of the Rolling Stones' _Some Girls_. It sounds terrible compared to my CD released around 1990. But maybe you are aware of this. (And the bonus tracks made it a worthwhile purchase.)


----------



## CnC Bartok

Sondersdorf said:


> Hi, sorry if this is a repeat, but the Naxos newsletter is offering Ančerl conducting Suk as a free download.
> 
> View attachment 160227


Yeah, I saw that! It's a fabulous performance, one of the best. Unfortunately, I bought the CD a year or so ago, so I am annoyed it's now free, albeit only as a download


----------



## Art Rock

Sondersdorf said:


> Hi, sorry if this is a repeat, but the Naxos newsletter is offering Ančerl conducting Suk as a free download.


Did anyone else have problems opening this file? It is called "SWR19055CD.flac", the properties show it is a zip file, with the expected size (367 MB) but my computer can't open it. First time I encounter this problem with a Naxos freebie.


----------



## frankreedy

Art Rock said:


> Did anyone else have problems opening this file? It is called "SWR19055CD.flac", the properties show it is a zip file, with the expected size (367 MB) but my computer can't open it. First time I encounter this problem with a Naxos freebie.


I couldn't open it with the inbuilt Windows unzipper but I could open it with the 7Zip software.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks, that did the trick!


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> Does anybody have the Bareboim Wagner 34 CD box? I've seen this listed for dirt cheap. About a dollar a CD. Are there enough good performances to make this worth picking up?


Since I hadn't heard a lot of these performances since they were first issued, I decided to pick up this set on the cheap and save some shelf space by jettisoning Barenboim's standalone Ring, Lohengrin, and Parsifal.

And now I remember why I got rid of some of the other operas. The problem is mostly Jane Eaglen. I liked her when I heard her live as Isolde, but her voice recorded very poorly. I'm not quite sure how to describe what I find so objectionable, but to me her voice lacks freedom - there's no brilliance to her upper range, and there's no presence to the rest of the voice. And she sounds uninvolved.

Dutchman is a complete non-starter - the only acceptable performance is Seiffert's as Erik. Struckmann is anonymous in the title role, and Robert Holl is the bass equivalent of Eaglen.

Tannhäuser is somewhat better. Seiffert is certainly one of the better singers of the title role on modern recordings, and Pape is a splendid. Hampson sings very well, but to me he always sounds like he's giving a singing lesson and not playing a character. Pape is a superb Langraf, and Meier's Venus is committed and well sung. The problem again is Eaglen, whose Elisabeth is very much like her Senta. - vocally bottled up and dramatically inert.

Lohengrin, which I've had since it was issued, is largely successful mostly because of Seiffert. My problem with this recording is Emily Magee's Elsa, whose voice isn't really under ideal control, with an excessive vibrancy that always threatens to turn into a wobble; the role needs the sort of purity that was provided by the likes of Elisabeth Grümmer on the Kempe recording.

Meistersinger is maddening - beautifully played and conducted, and Seiffert is excellent in the killer role of Stolzing (I think that only Heppner is superior on recordings). But Robert Holl must have been a fine actor, because his wooly vocalism as Sachs is only one rung above Otto Wiener's. My comments about Magee's Elsa apply equally well to her Eva.

I haven't listened to Barenboim's Tristan in at least twenty years (and I can't remember why I jettisoned it), so I'll hold off on that. Parsifal suffers from a very dull Gurnemanz, but van Dam is a superb Amfortas, and Meier and Jerusalem sing a very fine second act.


----------



## jambo

I feel like there haven't been that many fantastic deals on cheap digital or physical sets lately.

Unless some of you are holding out on us!


----------



## frankreedy

jambo said:


> I feel like there haven't been that many fantastic deals on cheap digital or physical sets lately.
> 
> Unless some of you are holding out on us!


Well, I don't know how legit this is as a bargain, but 40 hours of music for just over £4 seems too good to miss. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165127016595


----------



## Itullian

On sale for 66 usd at Amazon


----------



## starthrower

This site has some good deals including the Kubelik DG box for about half price compared to other vendors.
https://classical.centerstagestore.com/collections/box-sets


----------



## Ganz Allein

Thanks for the tip! I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Alfred Brendel set, but I really don't need to drop $200 on another box set!!

Can anybody recommend that set as an introduction to most of the solo piano repertoire? I've avoided solo piano works since I'm an amateur pianist myself and didn't want to depress myself by listening to works I'll never be able to play, but I've realized that's a stupid reason to ignore what I expect will be some truly amazing music. I'm interested in the Beethoven, Schumann, and Schubert in particular - how do you all think Brendel ranks as an introduction to the piano works of these composers?


----------



## jegreenwood

Ganz Allein said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Alfred Brendel set, but I really don't need to drop $200 on another box set!!
> 
> Can anybody recommend that set as an introduction to most of the solo piano repertoire? I've avoided solo piano works since I'm an amateur pianist myself and didn't want to depress myself by listening to works I'll never be able to play, but I've realized that's a stupid reason to ignore what I expect will be some truly amazing music. I'm interested in the Beethoven, Schumann, and Schubert in particular - how do you all think Brendel ranks as an introduction to the piano works of these composers?


Kempff was the name that sprang to my mind. I know Brendel's Beethoven, and his Schubert is often praised. Don't know his Schumann. But I would guess he'd be a fine choice as well. Thinking of both as introductory choices. There are, of course, many options.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> This site has some good deals including the Kubelik DG box for about half price compared to other vendors.


I noticed the Kubelik set is sold out. You must have a lot of pull among collectors.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed the Kubelik set is sold out. You must have a lot of pull among collectors.


It was probably those music hounds at the Steve Hoffman forum which is where I got the link.


----------



## jambo

Ganz Allein said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Alfred Brendel set, but I really don't need to drop $200 on another box set!!
> 
> Can anybody recommend that set as an introduction to most of the solo piano repertoire? I've avoided solo piano works since I'm an amateur pianist myself and didn't want to depress myself by listening to works I'll never be able to play, but I've realized that's a stupid reason to ignore what I expect will be some truly amazing music. I'm interested in the Beethoven, Schumann, and Schubert in particular - how do you all think Brendel ranks as an introduction to the piano works of these composers?


I have the Brendel set and would definitely recommend it. A massive amount of music, although not the widest selection. You get double of quite a few things, but it's always interesting to hear performers playing works decades apart.

Some people complain about Brendel because he sticks very closely to what the composer originally wrote, but that doesn't mean it's any less beautiful to listen to. He might actually be the perfect introduction, allowing you to mostly hear the music as originally intended. From there, you can listen to other performers and work out what you prefer.

Also, his Haydn is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Eclectic Al

Ganz Allein said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Alfred Brendel set, but I really don't need to drop $200 on another box set!!
> 
> Can anybody recommend that set as an introduction to most of the solo piano repertoire? I've avoided solo piano works since I'm an amateur pianist myself and didn't want to depress myself by listening to works I'll never be able to play, but I've realized that's a stupid reason to ignore what I expect will be some truly amazing music. I'm interested in the Beethoven, Schumann, and Schubert in particular - how do you all think Brendel ranks as an introduction to the piano works of these composers?


I'm a Perahia fan. If you are willing to navigate the Supraphonline site and then you can get plenty of Beethoven, Schumann, and a reasonable amount of Schubert for staggeringly little money. Bach as well, and Chopin. Go Murray.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eclectic Al said:


> I'm a Perahia fan. If you are willing to navigate the Supraphonline site and then you can get plenty of Beethoven, Schumann, and a reasonable amount of Schubert for staggeringly little money. Bach as well, and Chopin. Go Murray.


I agree with you: I think Perahia is a good introduction to these composers. I like Bach and Beethoven, and his recordings are fun to hear, but I couldn't get into Chopin until I heard his recording. Schumann's piano works haven't clicked with me yet; I think I need to explore his recording.


----------



## joen_cph

Perahia's Davidsbundler is good, IMHO. Personally, I'd take a Brendel complete (modern recordings) set before a Perahia set, though.


----------



## jegreenwood

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree with you: I think Perahia is a good introduction to these composers. I like Bach and Beethoven, and his recordings are fun to hear, but I couldn't get into Chopin until I heard his recording. Schumann's piano works haven't clicked with me yet; I think I need to explore his recording.


I have the Sony Perahia box, which is wonderful. But if you are looking for complete cycles you won't find them (except for Mozart and Beethoven piano concertos). Maybe this matters to you; maybe it doesn't.


----------



## KevinJS

This one seems like a bargain to me:

A whole opera on 2 CDs for EUR3.00?

Gluck's Orfeo Ed Eurydice is on sale at jpg.de for that price.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...willibald-gluck-orpheus-eurydike/hnum/8977602



> The ancient Orfeus legend about the immortality of love that transcends death has fascinated artists of all eras over the centuries. In music, Gluck's tragic opera is surely its best-known adaptation, and this realization of a form of opera seria that was new for its time finds equal partners in Sigiswald Kuijken, his ensemble La Petite Bande and the Collegium Vocale, who make the historicity of this music sparkle.


----------



## Malx

Another very decent box currently at a bargain price from JPC.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/bach-and-sons/hnum/6161443


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas - Robert Taub 99 cents to download
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Sonatas-Classical-Library/dp/B01MS9DT3Q


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

SixFootScowl said:


> Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas - Robert Taub 99 cents to download
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Sonatas-Classical-Library/dp/B01MS9DT3Q


Well worth the price.


----------



## Sondersdorf

*Naxos Free Album*

Here's the Naxos pick-a-free-album choices this month. I thought the marketing strategy was to just encourage you to read their newsletter, but this month I liked both the Philips and the Handel so much in my preview that I am going to have to buy one of them so I can have both.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sondersdorf said:


> Here's the Naxos pick-a-free-album choices this month. I thought the marketing strategy was to just encourage you to read their newsletter, but this month I liked both the Philips and the Handel so much in my preview that I am going to have to buy one of them so I can have both.
> 
> View attachment 161135


The album giveaway works for me. I do not hesitate to purchase from Naxos. They are a go to label for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sondersdorf said:


> Here's the Naxos pick-a-free-album choices this month. I thought the marketing strategy was to just encourage you to read their newsletter, but this month I liked both the Philips and the Handel so much in my preview that I am going to have to buy one of them so I can have both.
> 
> View attachment 161135


I'm listening to the STANFORD Requiem. Beautiful!


----------



## 96 Keys

Qobuz is offering this CD quality (FLAC) download for $4.99!


----------



## Manxfeeder

96 Keys said:


> Qobuz is offering this CD quality (FLAC) download for $4.99!


Whoa! Compared to the Amazon download price, I'd better jump on it before they change their mind.


----------



## 96 Keys

Manxfeeder said:


> Whoa! Compared to the Amazon download price, I'd better jump on it before they change their mind.


Yeah, I'm wondering if it's a typo.


----------



## frankreedy

96 Keys said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if it's a typo.


No typo I think, it's £3.99 for the UK.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> Whoa! Compared to the Amazon download price, I'd better jump on it before they change their mind.


Not to mention the price of physical CD's...


----------



## Mathias Broucek

ICA Classics has some outstanding download bargains. The two 20CD BBC Legends boxes are £7.50 each as is a 20 CD Barshai collection. There's also live material with Karajan, Klemperer, Monteux, Boult and many others. 320kbps only but it's historic radio recordings... 

If you don't have Mravinsky's DSCH 8 from London (1st box) then that's worth more than £7.50 on its own! 

Not sure whether this offer applies outside of the UK.


----------



## Helgi

Wow, the FLAC versions are €171 each on Presto :lol:

I don't like paying for MP3s, but these are old radio recordings as you say... so I'm tempted.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Helgi said:


> Wow, the FLAC versions are €171 each on Presto :lol:
> 
> I don't like paying for MP3s, but these are old radio recordings as you say... so I'm tempted.


I too am wary of mp3 but these are mostly late 50s early 60s broadcasts and so the "loss" is pretty minimal


----------



## ELbowe

Mathias Broucek said:


> I too am wary of mp3 but these are mostly late 50s early 60s broadcasts and so the "loss" is pretty minimal


I have not heard of this seller and presently am cautious about downloads with the exception of Presto. I have had an ongoing issue with Supraphon since July when a large order contained nine (?) serious time errors which have yet to be addressed, they are ignoring my recent e-mails after promises of action which never materialised. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

ELbowe said:


> I have not heard of this seller and presently am cautious about downloads with the exception of Presto. I have had an ongoing issue with Supraphon since July when a large order contained nine (?) serious time errors which have yet to be addressed, they are ignoring my recent e-mails after promises of action which never materialised. Thanks for any input!


Well, Supraphon is a special case. It offers no metadata or booklets and I'm not sure how "official" it is ... But I got the Reiner Chicago, complete Gould and complete Sony Boulez boxes for about £6 each. I could have had them with correct metadata from Presto (which I agree is excellent) but that would have cost hundreds!

The ICA downloads worked fine for me. A few of the BBC volume 1 tracks were inconsistently labelled but it was easy to fix. To be clear, this is a serious site and comparing it to Supraphon is unfair. At £7.50 for 20 discs, it's not that much of a gamble!


----------



## ELbowe

Mathias Broucek said:


> Well, Supraphon is a special case. It offers no metadata or booklets and I'm not sure how "official" it is ... But I got the Reiner Chicago, complete Gould and complete Sony Boulez boxes for about £6 each. I could have had them with correct metadata from Presto (which I agree is excellent) but that would have cost hundreds!
> 
> The ICA downloads worked fine for me. A few of the BBC volume 1 tracks were inconsistently labelled but it was easy to fix. To be clear, this is a serious site and comparing it to Supraphon is unfair. At £7.50 for 20 discs, it's not that much of a gamble!


Thanks for this Mathias. I too had initial success (3 years ago) with Supraphon with Gould, Boulez etc., downloads without difficulty or errors (and great prices) but recently Previn, Reiner etc., were a mess with significant time errors (short) on numerous items. Thanks again!


----------



## Merl

That Diogenes Schubert set is a steal at this price.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8112508--schubert-complete-string-quartets


----------



## Bogdan

Just got the Konwitschny/Gewandhaus Beethoven symphonies set in 24bit/44.1 from 7digital (Canada) for about 18 cdn and it sounds great.


----------



## Axiomatic

Mathias Broucek said:


> ICA Classics has some outstanding download bargains. The two 20CD BBC Legends boxes are £7.50 each…


Warning to potential purchasers: Filenames are not numbered for 19 of the 20 "CDs" in the first BBC Legends set, so the files are ordered alphabetically rather than in proper sequence. For instance, the eight tracks in Part One of Mahler's 8th Symphony (on CD1) are ordered 6, 8, 2, 3, 5, 7, 4, 1. (So the last shall be first, indeed!) Plan on adding numbers to about about 250 filenames.

Volume 2 seems not to have this problem.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bogdan said:


> Just got the Konwitschny/Gewandhaus Beethoven symphonies set in 24bit/44.1 from 7digital (Canada) for about 18 cdn and it sounds great.


That is sooo tempting!

But I've spent way too much in the last fortnight and I'd better stop for a while ........


----------



## Bogdan

Axiomatic said:


> Warning to potential purchasers: Filenames are not numbered for 19 of the 20 "CDs" in the first BBC Legends set, so the files are ordered alphabetically rather than in proper sequence. For instance, the eight tracks in Part One of Mahler's 8th Symphony (on CD1) are ordered 6, 8, 2, 3, 5, 7, 4, 1. (So the last shall be first, indeed!) Plan on adding numbers to about about 250 filenames.
> 
> Volume 2 seems not to have this problem.


The track number info is in the metadata; if your player can read it, it should be able to play the files in correct order. I have this download and foobar can do it.


----------



## Axiomatic

Bogdan said:


> The track number info is in the metadata; if your player can read it, it should be able to play the files in correct order. I have this download and foobar can do it.


Yes, I first noticed the problem when reviewing the metadata for the files from the first CD. Unfortunately, my music server follows the order of the files in the directory, not the metadata, but I'm used to editing heaps of tags & filenames at this point.

Since this was my first experience with ICA Classical, and others may share ELbowe's reservations about dealing with a vendor they don't know, I will say that I've been quite impressed so far. Yesterday I contacted them about a defective track; today I received a proper replacement via email. Superb service!


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer conducts the Concertgebouw Orchestra - Legendary Amsterdam Concerts 1947-1961 (Limited edition)
With works by: Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Leos Janacek (1854-1928), Bela Bartok (1881-1945), Manuel de Falla (1876-1946), Gustav Mahler (1860-1911), Arnold Schönberg (1874-1951), Paul Hindemith (1895-1963), Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Richard Strauss ( 1864-1949) and others
Contributors: Annie Fischer, Johanna Martzy, Kathleen Ferrier, Maria Stader, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Heinz Rehfuss, Jan Bresser, William Primrose, Hans Henkemans, Hubert Barwahser, Willem Andriessen, Gre Brouwenstijn and others

24 Super Audio CDs

EUR 119,99*


----------



## Rogerx

Above box is for sale at JPD.de


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> Yes, I first noticed the problem when reviewing the metadata for the files from the first CD. Unfortunately, my music server follows the order of the files in the directory, not the metadata, but I'm used to editing heaps of tags & filenames at this point.
> 
> Since this was my first experience with ICA Classical, and others may share ELbowe's reservations about dealing with a vendor they don't know, I will say that I've been quite impressed so far. Yesterday I contacted them about a defective track; today I received a proper replacement via email. Superb service!


Hello Ax! 
Could you advise which defective track you refer to? I have just played a few CDs (downloads) and Mahler 8 track 21 (final) "Alles Vergangliche" about 1 minute prior to end a loud "pop" possibly two back to back!
Thanks in advance if you have found other than the aforementioned I can check before seeking correction.


----------



## Axiomatic

ELbowe said:


> Hello Ax!
> Could you advise which defective track you refer to? I have just played a few CDs (downloads) and Mahler 8 track 21 (final) "Alles Vergangliche" about 1 minute prior to end a loud "pop" possibly two back to back!


That's the track all right (at 4:15 and 4:30, plus a few less distracting blips along the way). Right at the climax of the whole blissful affair-quite the buzzkill! https://icaclassics.com/contact solved it for me. 
The only other problem I've noticed that seems worth pointing out is that the last two movements of Shostakovich 8 (CD2) were both labelled "IV," which caused my server to play V Allegretto before IV Largo. Easy enough to fix.


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> That's the track all right (at 4:15 and 4:30, plus a few less distracting blips along the way). Right at the climax of the whole blissful affair-quite the buzzkill! https://icaclassics.com/contact solved it for me.
> The only other problem I've noticed that seems worth pointing out is that the last two movements of Shostakovich 8 (CD2) were both labelled "IV," which caused my server to play V Allegretto before IV Largo. Easy enough to fix.


Many thanks for taking the time! I acquired Vol. 1 & 2 and while I haven't played all as yet I am most pleased so far!
Thanks again!


----------



## Ganz Allein

Has anybody noticed that the box set download prices on Presto have increased? I had a few that I was sleeping on (Rattle's Mahler, Jochum's Dresden Bruckner, Kovacevich's Beethoven Sonatas), and I swear they went up by $5 or more across the board! Oh well, they're all still very cheap for the amount of music!

Anyway, thanks to everyone who advised me about the Brendel set - I ended up getting it, particularly because of jambo's comment that he sticks closely to what's in the score. But I have to wait until Christmas to start listening to it, so I'll report back eventually on how I find it!


----------



## Bogdan

Adam Fischer's complete Haydn symphonies set on Nimbus is available on 7Digital Canada for 12.99 cdn.


----------



## jambo

You can also get the complete Haydn symphonies by Ernst Märzendorfer and the Vienna Chamber Orchestra for about $9 on 7Digital

https://us.7digital.com/artist/vien...elease/haydn-the-complete-symphonies-16384023


----------



## jambo

As a follow up to the above, the download is missing symphonies Nos. 52, 55, 56 and 57.

I've contacted 7Digital about it and they have confirmed the issue and are contacting the record label. No ETA on the turnaround time, but hopefully it eventually gets sorted.


----------



## Sondersdorf

SupraphonOnline *is* a special case. You can get a great deal, but then by the time you get the files tagged properly, you feel like you have fully paid for the recordings with your labor.

Here is my collection. I always worry I have missed something worthwhile. If anyone can tip me off to others, I'd appreciate it.

Glenn Gould - Remastered - The Complete Columbia Collection

Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection

Carlo Maria Giulini - Complete Sony

Claudio Arrau - The Complete RCA Victor and Columbia Album Collection

(Complete Taj Mahal on Columbia)

Igor Levit - Complete Beethoven Sonatas

Bernstein Conducts Mahler

Alicia De Larocha Plays Mozart

Fritz Reiner - The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA

Jean Martinon, Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings


----------



## ELbowe

Sondersdorf said:


> SupraphonOnline *is* a special case. You can get a great deal, but then by the time you get the files tagged properly, you feel like you have fully paid for the recordings with your labor.
> 
> Here is my collection. I always worry I have missed something worthwhile. If anyone can tip me off to others, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Glenn Gould - Remastered - The Complete Columbia Collection
> 
> Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection
> 
> Carlo Maria Giulini - Complete Sony
> 
> Claudio Arrau - The Complete RCA Victor and Columbia Album Collection
> 
> (Complete Taj Mahal on Columbia)
> 
> Igor Levit - Complete Beethoven Sonatas
> 
> Bernstein Conducts Mahler
> 
> Alicia De Larocha Plays Mozart
> 
> Fritz Reiner - The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA
> 
> Jean Martinon, Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings


As mentioned in previous posts I am still (5 months and counting ) trying to get Supraphononline to correct severely shortened tracks (9 +) from early 2021. About 18months ago I had a similar problem and they corrected the errors to my satisfaction, unfortunately this go-around they are ignoring my emails. 
Just yesterday I learned they no longer accept PayPal so using them in the future is out of the question as there is no way I am giving them my credit card information. Some have commented on these forums that they have gotten great bargains (me included!) but have reservations about the site overall.


----------



## Axiomatic

Sondersdorf said:


> Here is my collection. I always worry I have missed something worthwhile. If anyone can tip me off to others, I'd appreciate it.


 It's a bit embarrassing, but since you asked…All in FLAC.
Claudio Abbado - The RCA and Sony Album Collection (2014)
Claudio Arrau - The Complete RCA Victor and Columbia Album Collection (2016)
Yuri Bashmet - The Complete RCA Recordings (2016)
Lazar Berman - Complete Sony Recordings (2016) 6 CD
Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2014)
Anner Bylsma Cello Suites and Sonatas (Anner Bylsma Collection, Sony)
Anner Bylsma Chamber Music 1 (Anner Bylsma Collection, Sony)
Alicia de Larrocha Plays Mozart Piano Sonatas, Fantasias and Rondos (2014)
Alicia de Larrocha Plays Mozart Piano Concertos 9, 10, 19-27 (2020)
Philippe Entremont - The Complete Piano Concerto Recordings (2014)
Nelson Freire - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2014, 7 CDs)
Carlo Maria Giulini - The Complete Sony Recordings (2014)
Glenn Gould Remastered - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2015)
The Guarneri Quartet Plays Beethoven (2019)
Hilary Hahn - The Complete Sony Recordings (2015)
Nikolaus Harnoncourt Conducts Mozart's Early Symphonies (2006) DHM
Nikolaus Harnoncourt Conducts Sacred Masterworks
Jascha Heifetz - The Original Jacket Collection (2016)
Hildegard von Bingen: Sequentia - 900 Years (1998)
Steven Isserlis - The Complete RCA Recordings (2016)
Juilliard SQ Beethoven Quartets 1964-1970 Remastered (2020)
Igor Levit - Bach, Beethoven, Rzewski (2015)
Igor Levit - Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas (2019)
Igor Levit - Life
Leonard Bernstein Conducts Mahler (2020)
György Ligeti Masterworks [a.k.a. Ligeti Edition] (2019)
Masterworks of the 20th Century (2015)
Pierre Monteux - The Complete RCA Stereo Recordings
Charles Munch Conducts Berlioz (2018)
Charles Munch Conducts Romantic Masterworks (2011)
Murray Perahia, Mozart Complete Piano Concertos (2006 remaster, 12 CDs)
Fritz Reiner CSO - The Complete RCA Album Collection (2013)
Peter Serkin Plays Mozart (2019)
Rudolf Serkin Plays Mozart Piano Concertos (2017)
Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky - The Original Jacket Collection (1999, 9 CD)

Like ELBowe, I'm sorry PayPal seems no longer to be an option (seems to me it went away, then came back, and now is gone again).

As for tagging, I will just add that MusicBrainz Picard has been a tremendous help.
https://picard.musicbrainz.org/downloads/


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> It's a bit embarrassing, but since you asked…All in FLAC.
> Claudio Abbado - The RCA and Sony Album Collection (2014)
> Claudio Arrau - The Complete RCA Victor and Columbia Album Collection (2016)
> Yuri Bashmet - The Complete RCA Recordings (2016)
> Lazar Berman - Complete Sony Recordings (2016) 6 CD
> Pierre Boulez - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2014)
> Anner Bylsma Cello Suites and Sonatas (Anner Bylsma Collection, Sony)
> Anner Bylsma Chamber Music 1 (Anner Bylsma Collection, Sony)
> Alicia de Larrocha Plays Mozart Piano Sonatas, Fantasias and Rondos (2014)
> Alicia de Larrocha Plays Mozart Piano Concertos 9, 10, 19-27 (2020)
> Philippe Entremont - The Complete Piano Concerto Recordings (2014)
> Nelson Freire - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2014, 7 CDs)
> Carlo Maria Giulini - The Complete Sony Recordings (2014)
> Glenn Gould Remastered - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (2015)
> The Guarneri Quartet Plays Beethoven (2019)
> Hilary Hahn - The Complete Sony Recordings (2015)
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt Conducts Mozart's Early Symphonies (2006) DHM
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt Conducts Sacred Masterworks
> Jascha Heifetz - The Original Jacket Collection (2016)
> Hildegard von Bingen: Sequentia - 900 Years (1998)
> Steven Isserlis - The Complete RCA Recordings (2016)
> Juilliard SQ Beethoven Quartets 1964-1970 Remastered (2020)
> Igor Levit - Bach, Beethoven, Rzewski (2015)
> Igor Levit - Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas (2019)
> Igor Levit - Life
> Leonard Bernstein Conducts Mahler (2020)
> György Ligeti Masterworks [a.k.a. Ligeti Edition] (2019)
> Masterworks of the 20th Century (2015)
> Pierre Monteux - The Complete RCA Stereo Recordings
> Charles Munch Conducts Berlioz (2018)
> Charles Munch Conducts Romantic Masterworks (2011)
> Murray Perahia, Mozart Complete Piano Concertos (2006 remaster, 12 CDs)
> Fritz Reiner CSO - The Complete RCA Album Collection (2013)
> Peter Serkin Plays Mozart (2019)
> Rudolf Serkin Plays Mozart Piano Concertos (2017)
> Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky - The Original Jacket Collection (1999, 9 CD)
> 
> Like ELBowe, I'm sorry PayPal seems no longer to be an option (seems to me it went away, then came back, and now is gone again).


Hello Axio! That is quite the collection. By the by have you discovered severely shorted tracks on any of these (a lot to go through!) As an example ...one set: "Nikolaus Harnoncourt Conducts Sacred Masterworks"

Disc 5 (their reference)

3- No. 3 Chorus: "Eia, Mater, fons amoris" 07:05

4-No. 4 Bass & Chorus: "Fac ut ardeat cor meum" 09:14

The actual length of the downloads for these tracks :

3- No. 3 Chorus: "Eia, Mater, fons amoris" 0:59

4- No. 4 Bass & Chorus: "Fac ut ardeat cor meum" 0:54

I have a lot more...
Thanks


----------



## Axiomatic

VLC media player shows them as 7:11 (music ends at 7:00, silence to the end of the track) and 9:14. Both play fine, sound fine.

I have received truncated tracks from Presto, who have simply shrugged off the issue, so I know how frustrating that is. I don't recall finding any problems with Supraphonline.cz downloads, though I can't claim to have listened to every track yet. (The biggest annoyance about Supraphonline for me is having to download each "CD" in a set one by one, since my computer can almost never open the all-in-one ZIP files. But I'm not the first one to complain here about that.)


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> VLC media player shows them as 7:11 (music ends at 7:00, silence to the end of the track) and 9:14. Both play fine, sound fine.
> 
> I have received truncated tracks from Presto, who have simply shrugged off the issue, so I know how frustrating that is. I don't recall finding any problems with Supraphonline.cz downloads, though I can't claim to have listened to every track yet. (The biggest annoyance about Supraphonline for me is having to download each "CD" in a set one by one, since my computer can almost never open the all-in-one ZIP files. But I'm not the first one to complain here about that.)


That is interesting, I presume the MP3 files are wonky vs FLAC (your download!), I go back and check regularly to see if they have corrected same- without letting me know- but no luck so far. Thanks again!!


----------



## Axiomatic

ELbowe said:


> That is interesting, I presume the MP3 files are wonky vs FLAC (your download!), I go back and check regularly to see if they have corrected same- without letting me know- but no luck so far. Thanks again!!


Well, one odd thing about these Sony downloads from Supraphone.cz is that it costs the same 199 CZK (a little under $9) whether you buy MP3 alone or the "FLAC + MP3" option. I would think it always makes sense to take "FLAC + MP3," even if one only expects to play MP3. If an MP3 track is bad, the corresponding FLAC file might be fine, and it's easy enough to downconvert FLAC to MP3.

It's worth noting that choosing "FLAC + MP3" doesn't force you to download both but lets you choose between the two formats, so (if you're worried about data caps or storage space) you can just download MP3 and ignore FLAC entirely unless you need a specific track.

Given that you've already paid your 199 CZK, I wonder whether Supraphonline might switch your order over to "FLAC + MP3." Could be worth asking. (Alternatively, maybe they could be persuaded to let you have FLACs for specific tracks you have identified, but that would be a lot more trouble for them and gain them nothing.) Anyway, good luck!


----------



## ELbowe

Axiomatic said:


> Well, one odd thing about these Sony downloads from Supraphone.cz is that it costs the same 199 CZK (a little under $9) whether you buy MP3 alone or the "FLAC + MP3" option. I would think it always makes sense to take "FLAC + MP3," even if one only expects to play MP3. If an MP3 track is bad, the corresponding FLAC file might be fine, and it's easy enough to downconvert FLAC to MP3.
> 
> It's worth noting that choosing "FLAC + MP3" doesn't force you to download both but lets you choose between the two formats, so (if you're worried about data caps or storage space) you can just download MP3 and ignore FLAC entirely unless you need a specific track.
> 
> Given that you've already paid your 199 CZK, I wonder whether Supraphonline might switch your order over to "FLAC + MP3." Could be worth asking. (Alternatively, maybe they could be persuaded to let you have FLACs for specific tracks you have identified, but that would be a lot more trouble for them and gain them nothing.) Anyway, good luck!


Great thoughts ..many thanks! If they will answer my emails I will make that suggestion. Thanks again!


----------



## Art Rock

The Naxos Newsletter seasonal freebies.

*Note if you have gmail: it ended up in my spam folder.*


----------



## smithson

Art Rock said:


> The Naxos Newsletter seasonal freebies.
> 
> *Note if you have gmail: it ended up in my spam folder.*


They included a "Share This Offer" link this time, so even people who aren't signed up for the newsletter can download: https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.33abdba9dcdc48419ff0599a59b5a4e3


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> They included a "Share This Offer" link this time, so even people who aren't signed up for the newsletter can download: https://benefits.naxos.com/Gift/Redeem/G.33abdba9dcdc48419ff0599a59b5a4e3


The cantatas are worthwhile.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
The complete Bach edition of the Stuttgart Bach Academy
Arleen Auger, Helen Donath, Doris Soffel, Ann Murray, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Aldo Baldin, Kurt Equiluz, Peter Schreier, Siegmund Nimsgern, Christiane Oelze, Matthias Goerne, Thomas Quasthoff and others
172 CDs

EUR 99.99* at JPC


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss - Anniversary Edition

Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Burleske for Piano and orchestra in D minor, AV85
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
Strauss, R: Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Violin Sonata in E flat major, Op. 18
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1

At JPC: 5.95 euro


----------



## RobertJTh

Great find, Rogerx!
It seems that not only the Strauss box is discounted (from 14 to 6 euros) but a lot of other Membran/Document 10 cd boxes too.
Some highlights:










































That Genzmer box looks interesting in that it isn't the usual collection of old royalty free stuff, but has some modern recordings too. I guess after 4 or 5 boxes full of gritty mono recordings, everything that's stereo will be more than welcome.


----------



## Rogerx

You just beat me too it


----------



## Manxfeeder

Also notable on the jpe sale is the Thomas Beecham - The Maestro set from Membran for $5.99. I have that box, and the interpretations are interesting. 

I'm curious about the Karajan and Barbirolli set.


----------



## RobertJTh

Rogerx said:


> You just beat me too it


Sorry!
Btw, I just noticed something really funny when checking out the content of that Mitropoulos box...










Take a look at that last cd. And imagine listening to the Berg violin concerto, being emotionally shattered at the end, forgetting to press the pause button and then being treated to the extremely inappropriate jollity of Milhaud's Boeuf sur le Toit... 
A sure candidate for Worst Compilation of Incompatible Works on cd!


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.europadisc.co.uk/label/Naxos_sort_by_priceASC.htm

Got a E-mail from a friend last night, perhaps someone is interested.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/theme/-/tname/rwd_cpo
If you are a CPO fan, lots of good things, starting at 2.99 euro


----------



## joen_cph

RobertJTh said:


> Great find, Rogerx!
> It seems that not only the Strauss box is discounted (from 14 to 6 euros) but a lot of other Membran/Document 10 cd boxes too.
> Some highlights:
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Genzmer box looks interesting in that it isn't the usual collection of old royalty free stuff, but has some modern recordings too. I guess after 4 or 5 boxes full of gritty mono recordings, everything that's stereo will be more than welcome.


Can recommend the *Genzmer* box too. I think it's only or almost only modern recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chandos have a 60% off deal on Naxos CDs and downloads - fill yer boots!


----------



## SixFootScowl

HenryPenfold said:


> Chandos have a 60% off deal on Naxos CDs and downloads - fill yer boots!


Time for TC Wagner fans to get the Zagrosek Ring!


----------



## Rogerx

For the Karajan addicts 14,95


----------



## Manxfeeder

Where is that Karajan set being offered?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Duplicate post.


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> Where is that Karajan set being offered?


https://amp.cdandlp.com/en/mozart-b...philharmonia-orchestra/cd-box-set/r118754427/


----------



## RobertJTh

50 cd's with all the Wagner/Bayreuth goodies from the 50's you can think of, plus some really old stuff as a bonus... for less than 40 euros.
I'd say that's tempting.









https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...perngesamtaufnahmen-aus-Bayreuth/hnum/2906802


----------



## Bogdan

Walcha Complete Archiv Recordings for under 30 eur on amazon.de:

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Helmut-Walcha/dp/B08ZQD5MTF/


----------



## RobertJTh

Bogdan said:


> Walcha Complete Archiv Recordings for under 30 eur on amazon.de:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Helmut-Walcha/dp/B08ZQD5MTF/


My finger was already hovering over the order button when I realized buying this means listening to a couple of days worth of robotical performances on spucky neo-baroque organs, recorded in the kind of razor-sharp sound that will peel the paper off your walls. That or using it as an expensive but admittedly pretty looking doorstop.


----------



## Bogdan

RobertJTh said:


> My finger was already hovering over the order button when I realized buying this means listening to a couple of days worth of robotical performances on spucky neo-baroque organs, recorded in the kind of razor-sharp sound that will peel the paper off your walls. That or using it as an expensive but admittedly pretty looking doorstop.


Hey, that's not fair; pretty sure it's less than 48 hours.


----------



## Rogerx

When you have the time , brows the JPC site, they have ridiculous low prices at this moment starting at 3.94 euro


----------



## jambo

25 Baroque CDs from Brilliant Classics for €9.99

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/baroque/hnum/9632936

Philharmonia Birth of a Legend 25CD set is 53% off, down to €36.99

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/philharmonia-orchestra-birth-of-a-legend/hnum/9505308

Complete Bach Edition from Teldec/Warner, 153 CDs for €149.99

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-complete-bach-edition/hnum/8021162

One of my favourite sets from Brilliant Classics, 20 CDs of 20th Century Italian Piano Music for €29.99

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/20th-century-italian-pian/hnum/4297291


----------



## Rogerx

Looked interesting . JPC is great about bargains, worth checking every day.


----------



## Helgi

Just made a JPC order of some nice bargains:

Complete Weinberg string quartets, Quatuor Danel, €30
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail...erg-S%E4mtliche-Streichquartette/hnum/4079777

Eric Ericson conducts European choral music, €13
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/european-choral-music/hnum/5376121

Bach and Sons (7 CD box from Zig-zag territories), €10
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/bach-and-sons/hnum/6161443

These are all boxes I've been eyeing for a while.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/ff/1238733_119699?page=2&searchtype=cid

JPC has ridiculous bargains, take a minute to watch- browse.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> https://www.jpc.de/ff/1238733_119699?page=2&searchtype=cid
> 
> JPC has ridiculous bargains, take a minute to watch- browse.


Ok folks, time to get your copy of the Frankfurter Ring (Weigle). It is one of my top rings now. It is a steal at the current sale price of 68% off!
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...813-1883-Der-Ring-des-Nibelungen/hnum/2517679


----------



## Art Rock

SixFootScowl said:


> Ok folks, time to get your copy of the Frankfurter Ring (Weigle). It is one of my top rings now. It is a steal at the current sale price of 68% off!
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...813-1883-Der-Ring-des-Nibelungen/hnum/2517679


Do I really need another Ring? No.
Could I resist given that this weekend postage is free as well? No.

On its way.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Have they photoshopped his head onto a child's body? This looks a little off to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ClassicSelectWorld has this as their free download. It has some really interesting pieces in it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Have they photoshopped his head onto a child's body? This looks a little off to me.


And his eyes are open. That's freaking me out.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> ClassicSelectWorld has this as their free download. It has some really interesting pieces in it.
> 
> View attachment 165405


This and some of their other recent freebies have come from recent Koch releases rather than 1950s/60s Vanguard


----------



## JB Henson

Anybody have opinions about Presto's MHS reissues? The samples online sound like bad needledrops and they're asking 10 dollars a pop. O_O


----------



## Manxfeeder

JB Henson said:


> Anybody have opinions about Presto's MHS reissues? The samples online sound like bad needledrops and they're asking 10 dollars a pop. O_O


Thanks for the heads-up on the Musical Heritage Society offerings! Just from listening to the clips, the Lou Harrison set sounds good to me, as does the Stephen Hough set.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the Musical Heritage Society offerings! Just from listening to the clips, the Lou Harrison set sounds good to me, as does the Stephen Hough set.


The Lou Harrison set is 4 or so CDs (5 hours) and from the bits I've heard is well worth the modest cost. It's just as cheap from Qobuz (I'm in the UK). SQ was good in the bits I've heard


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> The Lou Harrison set is 4 or so CDs (5 hours) and from the bits I've heard is well worth the modest cost. It's just as cheap from Qobuz (I'm in the UK). SQ was good in the bits I've heard


Thanks. It looks like in the US it's cheaper to go through Qobuz.


----------



## jambo

16 hours of the KLR Trio

https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-klr-trio-box-16-hour-digital-download


----------



## Mathias Broucek

jambo said:


> 16 hours of the KLR Trio
> 
> https://www.classicselectworld.com/products/big-klr-trio-box-16-hour-digital-download


That's a terrific set!


----------



## thejewk

Yes that KLR set is fantastic, well worth grabbing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know if this is a ridiculous bargain, but JPC has all of the Gielen Editions at half price, though it's a little concerning that with the Mahler set, they say "Ready for shipment within one to three days if available from supplier." Does that mean don't count on it being available?


----------



## Art Rock

They changed it now to "at least 4 weeks" delivery time. Great box though.


----------



## jim prideaux

JPC appear to be doing Norrington Beethoven symphonies for 9.99 euros.....

now that is a bargain!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Does anyone know if JPC include VAT and duty in their price to UK like Amazon do, or can a payment be asked for on the doorstep? UK I'm thinking about


----------



## SixFootScowl

jim prideaux said:


> JPC appear to be doing Norrington Beethoven symphonies for 9.99 euros.....
> 
> now that is a bargain!


that is a nice deal. I don't need another LvB cycle, but then at that price, why not?

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/saemtliche-symphonien-5cd-box/hnum/9701285


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Does anyone know if JPC include VAT and duty in their price to UK like Amazon do, or can a payment be asked for on the doorstep? UK I'm thinking about


I followed the ordering procedure online to the point of confirming order and there is a line on the order form when they recognise UK as delivery destination:

*For deliveries to Great Britain (UK), please note that import duties may be charged.*

This article may help - https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-ri...o-i-have-to-pay-postbrexit-when-buying-online

:tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I followed the ordering procedure online to the point of confirming order and there is a line on the order form when they recognise UK as delivery destination:
> 
> *For deliveries to Great Britain (UK), please note that import duties may be charged.*
> 
> This article may help - https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-ri...o-i-have-to-pay-postbrexit-when-buying-online
> 
> :tiphat:


Thanks Malx!

I fell off my perch before I finished my post! I was going to say that I'm thinking of buying a Gielen box. I'll wait until I find a UK seller at a reasonable price.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks Malx!
> 
> I fell off my perch before I finished my post! I was going to say that I'm thinking of buying a Gielen box. I'll wait until I find a UK seller at a reasonable price.


The Which article suggests customs and other fees only apply to orders over £135, at least thats how I'm reading it - your call!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> The Which article suggests customs and other fees only apply to orders over £135, at least thats how I'm reading it - your call!


That Which? piece looks favourable. I was going on a Gwerdian article from 2021 here - paragraph 2 beginning 'Online orders up to £135' is what worries me. If JPC.d haven't registered with the UK's post-EU VAT regime facility, then there could be a problem.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> That Which? piece looks favourable. I was going on a Gwerdian article from 2021 here - paragraph 2 beginning 'Online orders up to £135' is what worries me. If JPC.d haven't registered with the UK's post-EU VAT regime facility, then there could be a problem.


Like a lot of things these days - nothing is simple


----------



## Barbebleu

I’m pretty sure Customs and Excise only allow items up to the value of £15 before hammering you for import duty. I bought some CDs from the US and they clocked in at around £20 and I had to pay about £6 extra in duty. If they had been under £15 I would have paid nothing.


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> I'm pretty sure Customs and Excise only allow items up to the value of £15 before hammering you for import duty. I bought some CDs from the US and they clocked in at around £20 and I had to pay about £6 extra in duty. If they had been under £15 I would have paid nothing.


Now you mention that Barbebleu, I seem to recall hearing/reading that figure somewhere but did that not always apply to goods from the US - has it now been adopted for goods from EU countries?

What I don't know is does that figure only apply to the value of the items or the cost including P&P?

As I stated earlier nothing is simple these days.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Barbebleu said:


> I'm pretty sure Customs and Excise only allow items up to the value of £15 before hammering you for import duty. I bought some CDs from the US and they clocked in at around £20 and I had to pay about £6 extra in duty. If they had been under £15 I would have paid nothing.


For goods arriving in the EU member UK from outside EU. Now that the UK has left the EUSSR, new rules apply to us.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My advantage from USA in buying from JPC (or Presto) is that I pay only the price plus shipping. No VAT, no state sales tax. Anything I buy in USA i get hit with state sales tax.


----------



## Itullian

Big sale jpc on Michael Geilen boxed sets. And other stuff


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> My advantage from USA in buying from JPC (or Presto) is that I pay only the price plus shipping. No VAT, no state sales tax. Anything I buy in USA i get hit with state sales tax.


FYI - Amazon passing along increased fuel prices to sellers (and therefore consumers) in an increase of 5% for all products, effective 4/28.








Amazon adds 5% “fuel and inflation” surcharge to seller fees for Prime shipping


Amazon reportedly already "pockets 34% of revenue earned by independent sellers."




arstechnica.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

"FYI - Amazon passing along increased fuel prices to sellers (and therefore consumers) in an increase of 5% for all products, effective 4/28."


----------



## Caroline

Manxfeeder said:


> "FYI - Amazon passing along increased fuel prices to sellers (and therefore consumers) in an increase of 5% for all products, effective 4/28."
> View attachment 166968


Perhaps another reason to shop from jcp, prestoclassical, discogs, etc... even if it means a little bit more...


----------



## jambo

Caroline said:


> FYI - Amazon passing along increased fuel prices to sellers (and therefore consumers) in an increase of 5% for all products, effective 4/28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon adds 5% “fuel and inflation” surcharge to seller fees for Prime shipping
> 
> 
> Amazon reportedly already "pockets 34% of revenue earned by independent sellers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com


Amazon profits surged to $14 billion last quarter alone...


----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


> Big sale jpc on Michael Geilen boxed sets. And other stuff


Got myself the Gielen Mahler Box but I have been exploring and I just think only his Brahms box is worth the pick. The Rosbaud boxes are on sale as well, but I would only get the Haydn and Mahler, and Beethoven is nice, but I'm already short on money.


----------



## Caroline

jambo said:


> Amazon profits surged to $14 billion last quarter alone...


Time to compile a list of sources for purchases. IRS will now track (and tax) eBay sellers with annual earnings of more than $600 per annum. Remember the days of Tower Records...


----------



## RobertJTh

Free shipping at jpc.de till sunday!
I guess it's time for Gielen's Mahler and some other niceties.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Granate said:


> Got myself the Gielen Mahler Box but I have been exploring and I just think only his Brahms box is worth the pick.


Gielen Edition Volume 8 (Schoenberg, Berg and Webern) is excellent, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I ordered the Rosbaud Mahler set. At least I think I did. It's been three days, and I haven't received a confirmation email yet. 

UPDATE: I finally received an email that it was shipped. That's a relief.


----------



## HenryPenfold

This week's BBC Radio 3 Record Review/Building A Library work was Zemlinsky's 'Lyric Symphony'

The recommendation is - Christine Schafer, Matthais Goerne, Orchestra de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach

It is available as a 16 bits CD quality download from 7 Digital for just £2.49

A stellar performance - don't miss it!

P.S. Be sure to choose the 16 bit option










Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony (2005) | Orchestre de Paris | High Quality Music Downloads | 7digital United Kingdom


Preview, buy and download high-quality music downloads of Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony by Orchestre de Paris from 7digital United Kingdom - We have over 30 million high quality tracks in our store.




uk.7digital.com


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

HenryPenfold said:


> This week's BBC Radio 3 Record Review/Building A Library work was Zemlinsky's 'Lyric Symphony'
> 
> The recommendation is - Christine Schafer, Matthais Goerne, Orchestra de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> It is available as a 16 bits CD quality download from 7 Digital for just £2.49


A steal at that price! 

Here's another bargain at Presto, which currently has Capriccio recordings on offer. This 16-bit "twofer" has one movement from the aforementioned Lyric Symphony, coupled with other orchestral songs/cycles by Zemlinsky, Mahler, Wolf and others for only £6.83

Link here: www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8004091--lyric-orchestral-songs


----------



## bavlf

... And for those who hate downloaded recordings, Capriccio's excellent 6-cd box set is always a bargain, a good approach to the art of Alexander Zemlinsky :


























Alexander Zemlinsky - Jubiläums-Edition - Schäfer,Christine/Albrecht,Gerd/Artis Quartet/+, Zemlinsky,Alexander, None: Amazon.de: Musik


Alexander Zemlinsky - Jubiläums-Edition - Schäfer,Christine/Albrecht,Gerd/Artis Quartet/+, Zemlinsky,Alexander, None: Amazon.de: Musik



www.amazon.de


----------



## Caroline

bavlf said:


> And for those who hate downloaded recordings,


Very much so, thanks for the post. No dollars for digits!


----------



## Manxfeeder

For those who don't mind paying dollars for digits, Supraphonline.cz has this for around $9 as a download. I have this set on CD, and it's great. I see they've also added Bernstein's remastered Sibelius cycle on Sony for the same price. I haven't sampled it yet, so I don't know how good that one is.


----------



## jambo

The current free download at Classic Select World is the Big Tchaikovsky (7 hour) 









BIG TCHAIKOVSKY BOX (7 Hour Digital Download)


1Romeo And Juliet (Fantasy Overture)The London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux20:46 2The Year 1812, Festival Overture In E Flat Major, Op. 49Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Mario Rossi14:50 3Capriccio Italien, Op. 45Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Mario Rossi16:00 4Serenade For Strings In C...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> The current free download at Classic Select World is the Big Tchaikovsky (7 hour)


I see they also have Brendel's complete Vanguard recordings for a $3 download.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> I have this set on CD, and it's great. I see they've also added Bernstein's remastered Sibelius cycle on Sony for the same price. I haven't sampled it yet, so I don't know how good that one is.


I've also got the Martinon CD box, and it is indeed a fine set. Likewise the "Bernstein Remastered" Sibelius CD set, which I got for under £20. I thought that was a pretty good deal, so $9 is a real bargain!


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's not quite "ridiculous," but Quoboz has all its Naxos downloads at 50% off. If anyone wants to jump in on the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle, it's $15 for CD quality or $23 for hi-res.


----------



## classical yorkist

Some good Brahms downloads available for free from Naxos this month. Piano Sonatas, Choral Music and Hungarian Dances. I think I'll go for the Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Merl

classical yorkist said:


> Some good Brahms downloads available for free from Naxos this month. Piano Sonatas, Choral Music and *Hungarian Dances*. I think I'll go for the Piano Sonatas.


If it's the Bogar / Budapest recording I'd recommend that to anyone. I love that disc. Some of the playing is occasionally not perfect but it's a highly bucolic, super-spirited and massively engaging recording.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Classics Select World has MP3s of Svetlanov's complete Miaskovsky for £6. Lossy but that's a fantastic set... 

 


----------



## jambo

They also have the 3 Blu-ray Barenboim Beethoven cycle from the 80s for $11









BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonatas (Complete) - Daniel Barenboim (3 Blu-Ray DVDs


In 1983-84 pianist Daniel Barenboim took on Beethoven's complete Piano Sonatas, some of the most versatile and challenging works for a pianist. Composed across the rather blurry boundary line between the Classical and Romantic eras, the works are endlessly varied and demanding of a broad musical...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Already mentioned but worth looking into.


----------



## classical yorkist

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 168458
> 
> 
> Already mentioned but worth looking into.


It's a brilliant offer but they sure don't make it easy trying to find things of interest. The navigation through the catalogue is dreadful. I'm interested in picking up period instrument Classical fortepiano recordings (ok, maybe that's a bit niche lol) but finding my way through it is tricky. Take my money dammit!


----------



## jambo

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 168458
> 
> 
> Already mentioned but worth looking into.


I've heard great things about this Gerard Schwarz box, 30 discs worth down to $81 (FLAC 16/44)






The Gerard Schwarz Collection, Various Composers by Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra - Qobuz


The Gerard Schwarz Collection | Various Composers by Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra – Download and listen to the album




www.qobuz.com


----------



## Mathias Broucek

classical yorkist said:


> It's a brilliant offer but they sure don't make it easy trying to find things of interest. The navigation through the catalogue is dreadful. I'm interested in picking up period instrument Classical fortepiano recordings (ok, maybe that's a bit niche lol) but finding my way through it is tricky. Take my money dammit!


Presto has Naxos split into sub-categories


----------



## jambo

The Gerard Schwarz digital is now $49.20 at Qobuz. 30 CDs worth of music in FLAC


Also, new free download from Classic Select World, 10 hours of Beethoven piano music









BIG BEETHOVEN PIANO BOX (10 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


1 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: I. Allegro Bruce Hungerford 3:40 2 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: II. Adagio Bruce Hungerford 6:29 3 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: III. Menuetto; Allegretto Bruce Hungerford 3:49...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## jambo

A new Beethoven sonata cycle has come out, Muriel Chemin on Odradek Records.

Only $12.99 at Qobuz for the entire thing






Beethoven - Complete Piano Sonatas, Ludwig van Beethoven by Muriel Chemin - Qobuz


Beethoven - Complete Piano Sonatas | Ludwig van Beethoven by Muriel Chemin – Download and listen to the album




www.qobuz.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

PrestoClassical is having a sale on Brilliant Classics until August. I'm into downloads, so there are a lot of MP3 collections on sale there at $5 ($6 FLAC). I've only scrolled through the first 59, but so far, these downloads look interesting:

The Arvo Part collection, $7. The Kuchar collection, $5. Schubert symphonies by Blomstedt, $5. The Bach Edition, Vol.1 of 10 (including Jaap ter Linden's cello suites), $5. The Art of Ivry Gitlis, $5. Philip Glass piano works, $5. The complete Schubert string quartets by the Diogenes Quartet, $5. The CPE Bach Edition, Vol. 1, $5. French Piano Concertos, $7.


----------



## jambo

Everyone should own the BC French Piano Concertos set!


----------



## jambo

ClassicSelectWorld have 3 freebies at the moment









HAYDN: SYMPHONIES 99-104 - WOLDIKE, VIENNA STATE OPERA ORCHESTRA


Vienna State Opera Orchestra; Mogens Woldike, conductor Symphony No. 99 in E-flat Major, Hob. I:9976. I. Adagio – Vivace assai77. II. Adagio78. III. Menuet (Allegretto) – Trio79. IV. Finale (Vivace)Symphony No. 100 in G Major (“Military”), Hob.1:10080. I. Adagio – Allegro81. II. Allegretto82...




www.classicselectworld.com













BIG CHILL BOX (6 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


1. Johann Sebastian Bach: Suite No. 3 in D Major BWV1068: II. AirVienna State Opera Orchestra; Felix Prohaska, conductor2. Tomaso Albinoni: Adagio in G MinorCamerata of St. Andrew; Leonard Friedman, conductor3. Johann Pachelbel: Canon in DCamerata of St Andrew; Leonard Friedman, conductor4...




www.classicselectworld.com













BIG BEETHOVEN PIANO BOX (10 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


1 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: I. Allegro Bruce Hungerford 3:40 2 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: II. Adagio Bruce Hungerford 6:29 3 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1: III. Menuetto; Allegretto Bruce Hungerford 3:49...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## Caroline

Recommend Beethoven's entire set of remastered violin sonatas by Haskil and Grumiaux (1958) for $20 on qobuz (CD-qual files). Pristine sound of these iconic and beautiful performances. Remastering done in 2021 by Alex Bak of Classical Music/Reference Recordings (found on youtube).


----------



## jambo

Bruno Walter - Complete Album Collection

Cheap on a few Amazon sites

Amazon AU - $215 AUD








WALTER,BRUNO - Bruno Walter - Complete Album Collection | Amazon.com.au | Music


WALTER,BRUNO - Bruno Walter - Complete Album Collection | Amazon.com.au | Music



www.amazon.com.au





Amazon US - $120 USD








Bruno Walter - Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection - Amazon.com Music


Bruno Walter - Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





Amazon Italy - €101 Euro








The Complete Album Collection: Bruno Walter: Amazon.it: CD e Vinili}


The Complete Album Collection: Bruno Walter: Amazon.it: CD e Vinili}



www.amazon.it


----------



## Manxfeeder

ClassicSelectWorld has this on sale for $7.99.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I just discovered the ReDiscovery website. It has free downloads of out-of-print recordings in great sound. I downloaded the Steinberg, Boult, Mackerras, and Ristenpart recordings, and they're really good. 

/Welcome to ReDiscovery


----------



## Rogerx

JPC has ridiculous low prices ....



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/theme/-/tname/sonderangebote-classic?lang=en


----------



## classical yorkist

The three free (try saying that quickly ) Naxos downloads this month all look really interesting. Well worth signing up if you haven't already.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

classical yorkist said:


> The three free (try saying that quickly ) Naxos downloads this month all look really interesting. Well worth signing up if you haven't already.


Naxos offered these same three before. I enjoy their highlights opera recordings.


----------



## Chopin Suey

CD-quality download of Carl Seemann's complete recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (about 28 hours of music) currently $13 at Presto Classical.


----------



## Manxfeeder

O


Chopin Suey said:


> CD-quality download of Carl Seemann's complete recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (about 28 hours of music) currently $13 at Presto Classical.


Oh, shucks, I don't need any more music, but I'm thinking I'd better jump on this before they change their minds. The sound clips are great, and the offerings here are diverse, from Mozart to Stravinsky. I've never heard of Carl Seemann before. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jambo

Chopin Suey said:


> CD-quality download of Carl Seemann's complete recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (about 28 hours of music) currently $13 at Presto Classical.


I saw this linked on the SH Forums and managed to use a VPN to pretend I was from the US. Currently downloading all 358 tracks!


----------



## jambo

A very good deal at JPC, 26 discs of CPE Bach solo keyboard music played by Ana-Marija Markovina on piano, down from €89 to €39

This forms part of the fantastic CPE Bach Edition from Hänssler.



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Carl-Philipp-Emanuel-Bach-S%E4mtliche-Klavierwerke/hnum/4070269


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> A very good deal at JPC, 26 discs of CPE Bach solo keyboard music played by Ana-Marija Markovina on piano, down from €89 to €39


Wow. I've been digging through my couch for pennies and dimes, and it's not enough for that one, but the clips sure sound good. 

Presto has the Brilliant Classics CPE Bach edition for $6 per volume, which features the keyboard works on harpsichord but is not as comprehensive. Personally, I prefer these pieces on a piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin Suey said:


> CD-quality download of Carl Seemann's complete recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (about 28 hours of music) currently $13 at Presto Classical.


I just saw that Presto increased the download price from $13 to $139.50. I noticed a few months ago that they did that with the DG Chopin boxset also. They must do that kind of thing on some of the DG boxed re-releases in order to create a buzz.

Anytime you see an offer like that again on Presto, don't hesitate to let us know!


----------



## jambo

Manxfeeder said:


> I just saw that Presto increased the download price from $13 to $139.50. I noticed a few months ago that they did that with the DG Chopin boxset also. They must do that kind of thing on some of the DG boxed re-releases in order to create a buzz.
> 
> Anytime you see an offer like that again on Presto, don't hesitate to let us know!


I was lucky enough to score both sets cheap this way.


----------



## hammeredklavier

[Official] DeeKeep | Best Deezer Music Converter


DeeKeep Deezer Music Converter is a carefully-crafted music tool to download and convert Deezer Music to multiple formats with high quality kept.




www.deekeep.com




lets you convert any amount of music on Deezer to flac or mp3 formats
for a price of $15 for a month, $50 for an year, $100 for a lifetime


----------



## Manxfeeder

hammeredklavier said:


> [Official] DeeKeep | Best Deezer Music Converter
> 
> 
> DeeKeep Deezer Music Converter is a carefully-crafted music tool to download and convert Deezer Music to multiple formats with high quality kept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deekeep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets you convert any amount of music on Deezer to flac or mp3 formats
> for a price of $15 for a month, $50 for an year, $100 for a lifetime


What is on there? I don't see a list of the downloads they're offering.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Manxfeeder said:


> What is on there? I don't see a list of the downloads they're offering.


It's a program that lets you convert any music (to flac, mp3) from Deezer, an online music streaming platform
[Video link no longer valid]


----------



## Manxfeeder

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## BBSVK

Opera Depot seems to choose one recording per week, which the offer for free download.






Sign Up for Updates and Free Downloads!







operadepot.com


----------



## BBSVK

classical yorkist said:


> The three free (try saying that quickly ) Naxos downloads this month all look really interesting. Well worth signing up if you haven't already.


Where is the link to see, what they are offering as free download ?


----------



## jambo

Some good savings during Prime Day on Amazon US

*Solti In London *36% off to $95 USD
Sir Georg Solti - Solti In London [36 CD Box Set] - Amazon.com Music

*Riccardo Muti: The Complete Warner Symphonic Recordings *31% off to $124 USD
https://www.amazon.com/Riccardo-Muti-Complete-Symphonic-Recordings/dp/B08WPG53XD/

*Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection *27% off to $161 USD
https://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter-Complete-Album-Collection/dp/B07MWXGCWL/

*George Szell - The Complete Columbia Album Collection *20% off to $178 USD
https://www.amazon.com/George-Szell-Complete-Columbia-Collection/dp/B079VD2YRP/

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete Warner Recordings *32% off to $122 USD
Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete Warner Recordings - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

I see the Quartetto Italiano Complete Warner set is also a Prime deal for $35. Of course, it's on sale at Presto for $31.


----------



## classical yorkist

BBSVK said:


> Where is the link to see, what they are offering as free download ?


Sign up to the newsletters 
Naxos Newsletters | Get new release updates and exclusive offers when you subscribe. 
And you'll be offered a choice of three albums to choose a download from. This month it was a selection of Portuguese baroque/classical period music, some Renaissance Portuguese vocal works and I can't remember the other option. Any of them would have been great choices. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

BBSVK said:


> Opera Depot seems to choose one recording per week, which the offer for free download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign Up for Updates and Free Downloads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> operadepot.com


I subscribed to this for a while. The sound quality was deplorable for anything I downloaded. Maybe something has changed.


----------



## D Smith

Opera Depot lets you preview excerpts from the recordings to check the quality. Most of them are live broadcasts. I've been generally quite pleased though there were a couple clunkers.


----------



## Rogerx

Yesterday I had a E-mail from them ( Opera Depot) all 50 % off. If you wait a week they have a new sale.


----------



## Caroline

Qobuz featuring Pentatone recordings across their catalogue at 50% off downloads - Qobuz - Unlimited high quality streaming (United States)


----------



## jegreenwood

Caroline said:


> Qobuz featuring Pentatone recordings across their catalogue at 50% off downloads - Qobuz - Unlimited high quality streaming (United States)


It says up to 50%. A lot of the discounts are less (in the U.S.).


----------



## Caroline

BIS having discounts of up to 30% on prestomusic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Qobuz has a lot of Musical Heritage Society downloads at CD quality for 7.99 to 8.99. There are the complete Haydn symphonies by Marzendorfer for 7.99 and the complete Haydn keyboard sonatas by Arthur Balsam (if you're looking for an inexpensive set of these), but what looks interesting is Lou Harrison, the Complete Musical Heritage Society Recordings, for 8.99.


----------



## jambo

There are a few other Complete sets from the Musical Heritage Society on Qobuz for $6.99 to $8.99






Musical Heritage Society Hi-Res discography on Qobuz


Listen to Musical Heritage Society music on Qobuz. Buy and download albums by Musical Heritage Society in true Hi-Res




www.qobuz.com





Complete sets of Mozart Violin Sonatas, Mozart String Quartets, Debussy Solo Piano Works and so on


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Qobuz has a lot of Musical Heritage Society downloads at CD quality for 7.99 to 8.99. There are the complete Haydn symphonies by Marzendorfer for 7.99 and the complete Haydn keyboard sonatas by Arthur Balsam (if you're looking for an inexpensive set of these), but what looks interesting is Lou Harrison, the Complete Musical Heritage Society Recordings, for 8.99.


 The Lou Harrison set is well worth getting if you like American music


----------



## Manxfeeder

Qobuz is having an 80% sale on selected downloads this month, $2.50 for hi-res albums ($1.60 for CD quality). What looks interesting to me are the Francois-Frederic Guy Brahms sonatas and his Beethoven Cello sonatas. For Renaissance collectors, they also have recordings from Ensemble Gilles Binchois. Here is the link:

80% OFF ALL ALBUMS for albums to download in True CD Quality (Lossless), 24-Bit Hi-Res – Filtered by Classical


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Qobuz is having an 80% sale on selected downloads this month, $2.50 for hi-res albums ($1.60 for CD quality). What looks interesting to me are the Francois-Frederic Guy Brahms sonatas and his Beethoven Cello sonatas. For Renaissance collectors, they also have recordings from Ensemble Gilles Binchois. Here is the link:
> 
> 80% OFF ALL ALBUMS for albums to download in True CD Quality (Lossless), 24-Bit Hi-Res – Filtered by Classical


I haven't had a chance to look at the UK site yet but I would say if his Beethoven Sonata set is available at a decent discount, consider it and sample it. I have it on disc and it is probably the set I listen to most, all live recordings but with a bit of character without being too far off the straight and narrow.


----------



## N Fowleri

Manxfeeder said:


> Qobuz is having an 80% sale on selected downloads this month, $2.50 for hi-res albums ($1.60 for CD quality). What looks interesting to me are the Francois-Frederic Guy Brahms sonatas and his Beethoven Cello sonatas. For Renaissance collectors, they also have recordings from Ensemble Gilles Binchois. Here is the link:
> 
> 80% OFF ALL ALBUMS for albums to download in True CD Quality (Lossless), 24-Bit Hi-Res – Filtered by Classical


You are describing the albums I found and bought for 80% off!

7digital.com has some excellent deals, such as a CD-quality download of the entire de Vriend/Netherlands Symphony Orchestra Beethoven symphony cycle for $3.99. It has the Berliner Philharmoniker's, with multiple conductors, Bruckner cycle for $13.49 for the 24/96 download.


----------



## Manxfeeder

N Fowleri said:


> 7digital.com has some excellent deals, such as a CD-quality download of the entire de Vriend/Netherlands Symphony Orchestra Beethoven symphony cycle for $3.99. It has the Berliner Philharmoniker's, with multiple conductors, Bruckner cycle for $13.49 for the 24/96 download.


Is there a way to search for special offers or good deals at 7Digital?


----------



## N Fowleri

Manxfeeder said:


> Is there a way to search for special offers or good deals at 7Digital?


Nope, that is one of its drawbacks. Another drawback is that they often don't include digital copies of booklets. Thus, I only buy from them when they cheaper than the other places by a bit. I am in the US, and they don't charge me sales tax, but Qobuz does. They use Paypal to process payments, so that is very secure, and one doesn't need a Paypal account to use them.


----------



## Rogerx

Presto and Naxos doing a 50% off all downloads until September 11 th


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Presto and Naxos doing a 50% off all downloads until September 11 th


Hope you don't mind me clarifying Rogerx - Presto are doing 50% off Naxos downloads, they also have some offers on other labels' downloads but not so generous.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Naxos give away. If you want another DVORAK 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

If you're into 16-bit CD-quality downloads, Qobuz has the Debussy box set (also featuring orchestrations of piano pieces) for $12 and the Rautavaara symphonies for $10, at least until the end of August.


----------



## tortkis

FLAC download of Anner Bylsma Collection Cello Suites and Soanats (~12 hours) is available at presto music for $13.00.








Anner Bylsma plays Cello Suites and Sonatas


Anner Bylsma plays Cello Suites and Sonatas. Sony: G0100030676550. Buy download online. Anner Bylsma (cello)



www.prestomusic.com




J.S. Bach Cello Suites (recorded 1992)
J.S. Bach Cello Suites (recorded 1979)
J.S. Bach Sonatas for viola da gamba BWV1027-1029
Vivaldi Sonatas
Boccherini Sonatas
etc.


----------



## jegreenwood

tortkis said:


> FLAC download of Anner Bylsma Collection Cello Suites and Soanats (~12 hours) is available at presto music for $13.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anner Bylsma plays Cello Suites and Sonatas
> 
> 
> Anner Bylsma plays Cello Suites and Sonatas. Sony: G0100030676550. Buy download online. Anner Bylsma (cello)
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestomusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Cello Suites (recorded 1992)
> J.S. Bach Cello Suites (recorded 1979)
> J.S. Bach Sonatas for viola da gamba BWV1027-1029
> Vivaldi Sonatas
> Boccherini Sonatas
> etc.


I have that set. At the time of my purchase it was less expensive than a download of the "three-disc" set consisting of one set of the suites plus the Bach sonatas.


----------



## geralmar

The University of Michigan (my alma mater) still offers the complete organ works of Bach, played by James Kibbe on German baroque organs, as a free download.



Block M Records


----------



## Hogwash

Manxfeeder said:


> I just discovered the ReDiscovery website. It has free downloads of out-of-print recordings in great sound. I downloaded the Steinberg, Boult, Mackerras, and Ristenpart recordings, and they're really good.
> 
> /Welcome to ReDiscovery


Thanks for this. Good find. There's rare stuff. There's free stuff. Lots of rare, free stuff for download and, it seems, you can listen to the entire catalog streaming through the website. It appears that these are all custom CDs made from reel 2 reel albums on tape. Fascinating. 

"Welcome to *ReDiscovery*: classical recordings of the past refurbished as limited-edition compact discs and _free_ high-resolution unencrypted 320kbps downloads.

We are the premier source for otherwise unavailable performances by some of the most celebrated musicians of their time, as well as memorable work by artists all but forgotten today."

Quoted from ReDiscovery.us


----------



## RobertJTh

Manxfeeder said:


> I just discovered the ReDiscovery website. It has free downloads of out-of-print recordings in great sound. I downloaded the Steinberg, Boult, Mackerras, and Ristenpart recordings, and they're really good.
> /Welcome to ReDiscovery


It has Stokowski doing the Monteverdi Maria Vespers... and that's probably not even the weirdest thing available there.


----------



## Art Rock

The Naxos freebies choices. I went for the guitar album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know if this is "ridiculous," but as to bargains, right now Presto has Bavouzet's complete Debussy edition for $15 in MP3 and 18 in FLAC.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A good free download from yourclaasical.org
Bernhard Romberg - Concertino for Two Cellos


----------



## Manxfeeder

ClassicSelectWorld has the Big Choral Box, Vol. 5, as a free download. It features chants and music by Hildegard, Schutz, and Palestrina, and they are sung by relatively recent (within the past 20 years) groups like LionHeart and Hesperus in resonant sound. 

BIG CHORAL MUSIC BOX, VOL. 5 - EARLY MUSIC (6 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


----------



## jambo

DeepDiscount having a sale on Naxos and affiliated labels box sets. 20-55% off






Deals







www.deepdiscount.com


----------



## jambo

Also Eloquence boxes on sale today on DeepDiscount


----------



## smithson

Manxfeeder said:


> ClassicSelectWorld has the Big Choral Box, Vol. 5, as a free download. It features chants and music by Hildegard, Schutz, and Palestrina, and they are sung by relatively recent (within the past 20 years) groups like LionHeart and Hesperus in resonant sound.
> 
> BIG CHORAL MUSIC BOX, VOL. 5 - EARLY MUSIC (6 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


ClassicSelect World also has a compilation entitled "Elegy - Music of Remembrance" available as a free download right now:









ELEGY - MUSIC OF REMEMBRANCE


1 Schubert: Ave Maria (violin and piano) Aaron Rosand and Eileen Flissler 2:40 2 Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 New Zealand Symphony Orchestra and Andrew Schenck 9:07 3 Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice: Dance of the Blessed Spitits Abbey Simon 3:25...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## starthrower

Some good sales going on at Presto Classical. I placed an all Chandos order and even with the 11.50 shp charge to the US, I got 10 CDs for 54 dollars. Bryden Thomson Martinu symphonies set is only 10 dollars. And I got the Jarvi Prokofiev symphonies set for under $15.00.


----------



## jambo

Might be worth keeping an eye on the Ormandy set on Amazon, it has dropped to €80 a few times recently and some people on the Steve Hoffman Forums managed to grab some copies.









Eugene Ormandy - The Columbia Legacy: Eugene Ormandy, Eugene Ormandy: Amazon.es: CDs y vinilos}


Eugene Ormandy - The Columbia Legacy: Eugene Ormandy, Eugene Ormandy: Amazon.es: CDs y vinilos}



www.amazon.es


----------



## jambo

7 hours of Chamber Music for free at Classic Select World atm









BIG CHAMBER MUSIC BOX, VOL. 1 (7 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


Antonín Dvořák: Cypresses, B.152(arr. from Cypresses song cycle, B.11)Cleveland Quartet1. I. Moderato (I know that on my love to thee)2. II. Allegro ma non troppo (In many a heart is death)3. III. Andante con moto (In the sweet power of your eyes)4. IV. Poco adagio (Oh, our love will not bloom...




www.classicselectworld.com





Dvořák, Schubert, Brahms and Bruckner.


----------



## jambo

I got these two 10CD Gauk Editions last month and they're still on sale, down to €9.99 each



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Alexander-Gauk-Edition-Vol-1-Historical-Russian-Archives/hnum/6370567





https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Alexander-Gauk-Edition-Vol-2-Historical-Russian-Archives/hnum/7357318



Yuri Temirkanov 10CD set as well, though I didn't buy this one



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Yuri-Temirkanov-Historical-Russian-Archives/hnum/5312414


----------



## Rogerx

Opera Depot has a 50 % dicount 

*Halloween Sale! they call it .*


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> 7 hours of Chamber Music for free at Classic Select World atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG CHAMBER MUSIC BOX, VOL. 1 (7 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)
> 
> 
> Antonín Dvořák: Cypresses, B.152(arr. from Cypresses song cycle, B.11)Cleveland Quartet1. I. Moderato (I know that on my love to thee)2. II. Allegro ma non troppo (In many a heart is death)3. III. Andante con moto (In the sweet power of your eyes)4. IV. Poco adagio (Oh, our love will not bloom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.classicselectworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvořák, Schubert, Brahms and Bruckner.


Some of these Big Boxes consist of old or dodgy recordings, but not this one. I'm really enjoying this. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jambo

Centre Stage Store are having a sale on box sets, a lot are 50% off and some slightly more.









Box Sets


Shop exclusive music, merch, and apparel from the Classical Center Stage Store. Hoodies, CDs, Vinyl and more.




classical.centerstagestore.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> Centre Stage Store are having a sale on box sets, a lot are 50% off and some slightly more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box Sets
> 
> 
> Shop exclusive music, merch, and apparel from the Classical Center Stage Store. Hoodies, CDs, Vinyl and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classical.centerstagestore.com


Rats. The Kleiber set is sold out.


----------



## jambo

20 hours of symphonies are currently free at Classic Select World









BIG GREAT SYMPHONIES BOX (10 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


1 Antonin Dvorák: Symphony No. 9 in E Minor ('From the New World'), Op.95: I. Adagio. Allegro molto Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Vladimir Goldschmann 8:39 2 Antonin Dvorák: Symphony No. 9 in E Minor ('From the New World'), Op.95: II. Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Vladimir...




www.classicselectworld.com













BIG GREAT SYMPHONIES BOX, VOLUME 2 (10 HOUR DIGITAL DOWNLOAD)


1Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op.68: I. Un poco sostenuto. AllegroUtah Symphony Orchestra & Maurice Abravanel 12:12 2Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op.68: II. Andante sostenutoUtah Symphony Orchestra & Maurice Abravanel 8:14 3Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op.68: III. Un poco...




www.classicselectworld.com


----------



## Bogdan

Presto has the hi-res downloads of the Smetana Quartet Beethoven set and the Karel Ancerl Live Recordings (both on Supraphon) for about $10 cdn each.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> Presto has the hi-res downloads of the Smetana Quartet Beethoven set and the Karel Ancerl Live Recordings (both on Supraphon) for about $10 cdn each.


Is that a regional offering? I don't see either one on the Presto site. Or is there a link to the Ancerl recordings? Thanks.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Is that a regional offering? I don't see either one on the Presto site. Or is there a link to the Ancerl recordings? Thanks.


£3.73 in the UK








Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings


Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings. Supraphon: SU43082. Buy 15 CDs online. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mathias Broucek said:


> £3.73 in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings
> 
> 
> Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings. Supraphon: SU43082. Buy 15 CDs online. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestomusic.com


I don't see a download option, just $70 for 15 CDs. Maybe they're excluding the US.


----------



## jambo

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't see a download option, just $70 for 15 CDs. Maybe they're excluding the US.


Apparently, as for once it's showing up cheap on the Aussie site. Only $12 for HD FLAC!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I noticed 7Digital has the Goodyear complete Beethoven cycle as a download for $5.99 (it's $56 at Amazon) and the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn quartets for $8.99 (it's $113 at Amazon) . 








View attachment 178065


Also, PrestoClassical is having a sale on DG downloads, where the MP3 price gets upgraded to high resolution. The Ozawa and Boston Symphony set is $10 for a high-res download. I've been listening to this one, and it's very good. They also have one for Claudio Abbado and Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## starthrower

If anyone is interested in picking up this set you can get it for only $13.22. Through Monday if you spend $40.00 you get an additional 10 percent off plus free shipping.









Mahler: Symphonies on DeepDiscount


Mahler: Symphonies, CD, Holland - Import, Classical Artists, 886979433328




www.deepdiscount.com


----------



## jegreenwood

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed 7Digital has the Goodyear complete Beethoven cycle as a download for $5.99 (it's $56 at Amazon) and the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn quartets for $8.99 (it's $113 at Amazon) .
> 
> View attachment 178063
> View attachment 178065
> 
> 
> Also, PrestoClassical is having a sale on DG downloads, where the MP3 price gets upgraded to high resolution. The Ozawa and Boston Symphony set is $10 for a high-res download. I've been listening to this one, and it's very good. They also have one for Claudio Abbado and Daniel Barenboim.
> 
> View attachment 178066


The Festetics set is outstanding (as long as you like HIP).


----------



## Bogdan

Careful, the Festetics Quartet download from 7Digital is defective. Identical files in triplicate, mislabled, just a complete mess.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bogdan said:


> Careful, the Festetics Quartet download from 7Digital is defective. Identical files in triplicate, mislabled, just a complete mess.


Thanks for the heads-up. Maybe that's why they offer another download of it at a significantly higher price.

I have this in MusicBee. Maybe that will help. But I'm going through this download carefully.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed 7Digital has the Goodyear complete Beethoven cycle as a download for $5.99 (it's $56 at Amazon) and the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn quartets for $8.99 (it's $113 at Amazon) .
> 
> View attachment 178063
> View attachment 178065
> 
> 
> Also, PrestoClassical is having a sale on DG downloads, where the MP3 price gets upgraded to high resolution. The Ozawa and Boston Symphony set is $10 for a high-res download. I've been listening to this one, and it's very good. They also have one for Claudio Abbado and Daniel Barenboim.
> 
> View attachment 178066


I've heard the Goodyear set when Amazon prime carried it. I liked it quite a lot. $5.99 is too good to pass up. Like I need another Sonata set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Like I need another Sonata set.


I hear you.


----------



## starthrower

20 dollars for the Bruckner box.
Michael Gielen - Edition Vol.2 (Bruckner) (10 CDs) – jpc


----------



## jambo

starthrower said:


> 20 dollars for the Bruckner box.
> Michael Gielen - Edition Vol.2 (Bruckner) (10 CDs) – jpc


Vols. 1 and 4 are also on sale



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-rsos-soswr-michael-gielen-edition-vol-1/hnum/8610142





https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-4/hnum/5766847


----------



## starthrower

A beautiful collection I got for under ten dollars brand new on eBay. There are more copies available. The entire set is also available for listening on YouTube.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> A beautiful collection I got for under ten dollars brand new on eBay. There are more copies available. The entire set is also available for listening on YouTube.


Wow, free shipping! I noticed it's also available as a download from Supraphonline for $8.44. Of course, it looks like the booklet is in Czech.


----------



## jambo

The Martha Argerich Complete DG (48 CD) box is cheap on Amazon UK, Amazon Italy & Amazon AU, though the price has been bouncing around a bit.

£91.92 / €91,76 / $154 AUD

Martha Argerich: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon: Amazon.co.uk: CDs & Vinyl

Complete Recordings On Deutsch: Martha Argerich: Amazon.it: CD e Vinili}

ARGERICH,MARTHA - Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon | Amazon.com.au | Music


----------



## Helgi

Outhere Music has 50% off for three days: https://outhere-music.com/en/classical-music-shop


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> Outhere Music has 50% off for three days: https://outhere-music.com/en/classical-music-shop


I've never heard of them. But they do free shipping all over the world? Wow. Are they reliable?


----------



## Helgi

I've never ordered from them directly, but they own PHI, Challenge Classics, Alpha, Arcana, Ricercar and other labels, so they're a reputable company.

I'm going to place an order tonight or tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes 

Edit: they list their CDs at €19, when Presto has them at €15, so it's perhaps not the smoking deal that 50% off would suggest... but still pretty good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Amazon has this as a download for $15. Does anyone know about this? The 9th on the sound clips sounds like the same 9th that everyone raves about, maybe not as sharp in sound quality as the one Presto is offering. 

https://www.amazon.com/music/player/albums/B09RG6JSZL?ref=sr_1_3&s=dmusic&keywords=fricsay+beethoven&qid=1669475176&sr=1-3


----------



## edgecroft

One of the great bargains, a marvelous set of Haydn's complete overtures, 6 scherzandi, 8 baryton octets and music for the King of Naples by the Haydn Sinfonietta Wien under Manfred Huss, 8 CDs for 10 Euros. All of this has also been issued by BIS where it is WAY more expensive. Utterly delightful.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...on-neapel-saemtliche-ouvertueren/hnum/8746013


----------



## Manxfeeder

Quboz is having a 60% and 50% sale on specified downloads through November 30. They have the Adam Fischer Beethoven cycle for $15 (CD quality). The two offerings of Louise Farrenc's symphonies from Naxos look interesting at $3 each for CD quality.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> Quboz is having a 60% and 50% sale on specified downloads through November 30. They have the Adam Fischer Beethoven cycle for $15 (CD quality). The two offerings of Louise Farrenc's symphonies from Naxos look interesting at $3 each for CD quality.


I have those Farrenc symphonies. Highly recommend.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Manxfeeder said:


> Quboz is having a 60% and 50% sale on specified downloads through November 30. They have the Adam Fischer Beethoven cycle for $15 (CD quality). The two offerings of Louise Farrenc's symphonies from Naxos look interesting at $3 each for CD quality.


I did purchase Magnard symphonies on Naxos. Little did I know what a hassle I was in for! Bank account charged 6X for the same purchase. Unable to download the purchase. Customer service unreachable until the 4th try and then they said there is nothing they can do. And a few hours later, miraculously I could download. My bank took care of the charges 

No more Qobuz for me.


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I did purchase Magnard symphonies on Naxos. Little did I know what a hassle I was in for! Bank account charged 6X for the same purchase. Unable to download the purchase. Customer service unreachable until the 4th try and then they said there is nothing they can do. And a few hours later, miraculously I could download. My bank took care of the charges
> 
> No more Qobuz for me.


My introduction to Qobuz was a miserable experience with a download. A year later, I broke down and bought a subscription to their streaming service. I will not buy downloads from them again unless it's an absolute last resort. (1 time so far.)


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jegreenwood said:


> My introduction to Qobuz was a miserable experience with a download. A year later, I broke down and bought a subscription to their streaming service. I will not buy downloads from them again unless it's an absolute last resort. (1 time so far.)


On the positive side, the Magnard symphonies are quite good. He's a little known composer killed in the immoral wwi atrocity.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

jegreenwood said:


> My introduction to Qobuz was a miserable experience with a download. A year later, I broke down and bought a subscription to their streaming service. I will not buy downloads from them again unless it's an absolute last resort. (1 time so far.)


They complicate the download purchases purposely. They want to sell streaming subscriptions. Amazon did the same thing a few years ago. I stopped buying downloads from them also. With Amazon If you can find the download on your device, you have to rename the files and input the track information. 
A symptom of our time. Government and corporations subjugation of freedom.


----------



## philoctetes

Qobuz offering Louis Thiry's Messiaen for $3 per CD on download.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Qobuz also has recordings from the Ancerl Gold edition for $3 per CD download and Vaclav Neumann's Martinu symphony cycle for 8.39. I see others have had problems with them, but so far, I haven't encountered any. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## philoctetes

Complete Norgard Symphonies on Decapo label (4CD) for $20 download (FLAC)

Edit: at Qobuz


----------



## philoctetes

I find the Qobuz website slow and hard to naviage and that's without a bunch of ads on it. But when I discovered many catalogs of Hi-Res downloads were offered at prices below FLAC I decided to join for their Sublime option.While due to ^ reasons it has not replaced Spotify as a streaming service, it has pretty much replaced Amazon as a download service. To be able to download Hi-Res purchases at any other resolution is also a nice benefit.

Lately I'm hearing a lot about bandcamp ... I think it's mostly a jazz and world music resource but they offer labels that other services do not. Anybody check it out yet?


----------



## tortkis

philoctetes said:


> Lately I'm hearing a lot about bandcamp ... I think it's mostly a jazz and world music resource but they offer labels that other services do not. Anybody check it out yet?


Regarding classical music on bandcamp, there are no big labels like DG, but many notable small/independent labels, musicians, and composers offer lossless downloads (and physical CD/vinyl/tape in some cases) at reasonable prices.

Cantaloupe
Cold Blue
New Focus
New Amsterdam
Another Timbre
Mode Records
Lovely Music
CRI
Just Dreams (La Monte Young, Pandit Pran Nath, etc.)
Bridge Records
Wandelweiser (no label account, but on several composers/musicians pages)
GRM
Johnny Reinhard (American Festival of Microtonal Music)
Valentyn Silvestrov
...

I think downloads of Another Timbre, Just Dreams, (some of) Wandelweiser, AFMM (private recordings), Silvestrov (a lot of home recordings) are only available on bandcamp.


----------



## tortkis

philoctetes said:


> Complete Norgard Symphonies on Decapo label (4CD) for $20 download (FLAC)
> 
> Edit: at Qobuz


It is also available at Dacapo's website as FLAC 16bit 44.1KHz for 55,40kr ($7.85).





8 Symphonies







www.dacapo-records.dk




They are currently doing Christmas campaign 30% off box sets.





Christmas campaign: 30% off box sets and LPs







www.dacapo-records.dk


----------



## Manxfeeder

Quoboz is having a sale on Signum label. The CD quality download of Maazel's complete Mahler cycle is $7. I don't know if this is worth exploring; I'm not that much of a Mahler expert. 

Also, the download of LLyr Williams' complete Beethoven piano sonatas is on sale for $3. I'm listening to the 8th sonata, and it doesn't have much fire in it, but it may appeal to those looking for a less emotional recording.


----------



## starthrower

Allan Holdsworth - 12 Studio CD Bundle Holiday Blowout (NEW/SEALED) | eBay


This bundle of CD's contain many Allan Holdsworth titles that have been out of print for a number of years. ALLAN HOLDSWORTH. 12 CD STUDIO BUNDLE. Very Early. (Digitally Remastered from Original Tapes).



www.ebay.com





53.99 plus free shipping for those interested in modern jazz / fusion.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/s/1247964_128119?searchtype=cid


Has CD's for 3,99 euro


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Manxfeeder said:


> Quoboz is having a sale on Signum label. The CD quality download of Maazel's complete Mahler cycle is $7. I don't know if this is worth exploring; I'm not that much of a Mahler expert.
> 
> Also, the download of LLyr Williams' complete Beethoven piano sonatas is on sale for $3. I'm listening to the 8th sonata, and it doesn't have much fire in it, but it may appeal to those looking for a less emotional recording.


Llyr Williams is definitely worth a punt at that price!


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Also in the Signum sale is a cheap set of Mackerras doing Dvorak 7, 8, Schubert 9 and Tchaikovsky 6. Worth buying just for the Tchaikovsky which is one of the greatest performances I've ever heard of the Pathetique.


----------



## smithson

ClassicSelect World has a bunch of Musical Heritage Society free downloads available now. Link here: *FREE DOWNLOADS*

VIVALDI: Violin Concertos, Op. 11, Nos. 1-5 + Violin Concerto in E Major, RV 270 "Concerto Il riposo per il Santissimo natale" - by Shlomo Mintz & Israel Chamber Orchestra

HAYDN: Symphonies 6, 7 & 8 (Le Matin, Le Midi, Le Soir) - by Ernst Märzendorfer & Vienna Chamber Orchestra

BACH: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - by Vladimir Feltsman

THE SPIRIT OF CHRISTMAS (2022 HOLIDAY FREE DOWNLOAD) - Various Artists


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

smithson said:


> ClassicSelect World has a bunch of Musical Heritage Society free downloads available now. Link here: *FREE DOWNLOADS*
> 
> VIVALDI: Violin Concertos, Op. 11, Nos. 1-5 + Violin Concerto in E Major, RV 270 "Concerto Il riposo per il Santissimo natale" - by Shlomo Mintz & Israel Chamber Orchestra
> 
> HAYDN: Symphonies 6, 7 & 8 (Le Matin, Le Midi, Le Soir) - by Ernst Märzendorfer & Vienna Chamber Orchestra
> 
> BACH: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - by Vladimir Feltsman
> 
> THE SPIRIT OF CHRISTMAS (2022 HOLIDAY FREE DOWNLOAD) - Various Artists


The Vivaldi is worth getting for me. I downloaded it a while back. Good stuff.

I didn't try the Haydn. I have good recordings already.

I don't celebrate religious holidays so didn't do that one.

The Feltsman Goldbergs seemed interesting. I listened for a bit but when it started sounding like a glockenspiel, I quickly deleted it before the retching started. The glockenspiel is destined to spend eternity in hades with the bagpipe.


----------



## Rogerx

Opera Depot has 50% sale till *Sale Sunday, January 1 at Midnight!*


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> ....the glockenspiel is destined to spend eternity in hades with the bagpipe.


Dont forget the ukelele and harpsichord. 🤭


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> Dont forget the ukelele and harpsichord. 🤭


My stomach churns.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dacapo is having a 60% off sale on selected recordings. 

I have the Buxtehude Vocal Music, Vol. 1, with Emma Kirkby, which is outstanding. They are offering it at $4.56 as a CD or as a download.
I also have Bentzon's Racconti, chamber instruments playing "character polyphony." It's definitely off the beaten path, but it's interesting. 
I've noticed several string quartets being offered by Holmboe. If anyone has a suggestion for which one to dive into, I might be interested in exploring them. 

Stock sale with 60% discount


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/s/1238733_131126?lang=en&searchtype=cid


JPC has an great sale .


----------



## starthrower

Classical Sale at Deep Discount. Barenboim Complete Wagner box is only 31 dollars!
Special Sales Classical Music on DeepDiscount


----------

